# Birchbox July 2013



## gemstone (Jun 16, 2013)

Birchbox just announced that the July theme is USA's "Suits"

From BB:

  
Quote:
*ANNOUNCING: BIRCHBOX X SUITS*
  If youâ€™ve been a Birchbox subscriber (or reader) for awhile, you know that weâ€™ve had some pretty awesome partnerships: _Teen Vogue,_ _Gossip Girl,_ and _Womenâ€™s Health,_ to name a few. This July, we have yet another exciting venture coming to a Birchbox near youâ€”weâ€™re linking up with USAâ€™s hit show SUITS to celebrate the Season 3 premiere July 16!

Need a refresher? Get up to speed with this excellent synopsis from the snappy gents of Birchbox Man:

If you havenâ€™t seen it yet, trust us: Youâ€™re missing out. The showâ€™s main characters, Harvey and Mike, work at a high-powered New York law firm. Harvey has a law degree from Harvard. Mike, unbeknownst to everyone except Harvey, doesnâ€™t have a law degree at all. The series is smart, stylish, and absolutely addictive. And the clothes? Second to none.


On a sultry summer night, whatâ€™s better than a juicy series featuring sharp-tongued, well-dressed individuals? In our opinion, not a whole lot. (OK, a pint of ice cream would make it even better.)

But the SUIT-ed fun doesnâ€™t stop there. Weâ€™re also giving you the chance to win DVD box sets of the first two seasons, explore stylish picks from the SUITS team in your July boxes, and discover exciting content (hint: Check our Youtube channel for more very soon!).

Stay tuned for more updates!

xo,
Birchbox


http://blog.birchbox.com/post/52976633867/announcing-birchbox-x-suits-if-youve-been-a


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm excited! Suits is my favorite show.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 16, 2013)

I hope it's good stuff!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2013)

Updates, hope its a good box!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't know anything about SUITS but I always love collab boxes!!


----------



## MaiteS (Jun 16, 2013)

updates!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 16, 2013)

interesting, but i hope that doesn't mean we'll get a sample for ' the suits in our lives'


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> interesting, but i hope that doesn't mean we'll get a sample for ' the suits in our lives'


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 16, 2013)

Cool! Never heard of the show, but excited gor the box!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 16, 2013)

Interesting... I've never seen the show, but I am going to law school. Do they have female attorneys on the show? Also, are we sure this isn't just for the men's boxes? Oh nvm, this site says the women's box will be a "partially-themed Suits box:" http://adage.com/article/media/usa-s-suits-birchbox-themed-box/242072/


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

> I don't know anything about SUITS but I always love collab boxes!!


 Yesss!! Bring on the collab boxes! (And please no more last minute fallouts with nail polish.)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 16, 2013)

U G H I'm so over Suits. Season 2 ruined everyone for me, especially when they kept trying to bus my favourite character Donna (well ruined everyone except Donna. And Jessica because Gina Torres is fabulous). &gt;| Angry face. And I've been over Mike/Rachel since the moment they tried to push it on us (episode 1). So.

But one thing Suits has going on for it is that it always looks super classy because lawyers (l o l), so I'm totally up for this collab. And I mean grown-up classy and not rich high schooler classy, Gossip Girl.

Please please please don't disappoint me this month Birchbox. The last two boxes have been crap for me, and I have 6 months left on my yearly. I really don't want to cash out if I don't have to, so you got two more boxes to impress me again.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jun 16, 2013)

The managing partner of the law firm is actually a woman.  One of my favorite shows right now. 

But knowing birchbox, I can totally see them products for guys in there to cross-promote their BB man box.



> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting... I've never seen the show, but I am going to law school. Do they have female attorneys on the show? Also, are we sure this isn't just for the men's boxes? Oh nvm, this site says the women's box will be a "partially-themed Suits box:" http://adage.com/article/media/usa-s-suits-birchbox-themed-box/242072/


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting... I've never seen the show, but I am going to law school. Do they have female attorneys on the show? Also, are we sure this isn't just for the men's boxes? Oh nvm, this site says the women's box will be a "partially-themed Suits box:" http://adage.com/article/media/usa-s-suits-birchbox-themed-box/242072/


 Yes! They have Jessica Pearson, who is actually the name-partner of the firm ;D She's fabulous, HBIC (and a WoC!)





And also Donna, one of the main character's assistants who is a fab redhead HBIC. She's not a lawyer, but she's basically the most awesome person alive.





You said it, Donna.

And Rachel who... well a lot of people like I guess and her actress seems cool but I want to stab with a pointy spork no offense to you Rachel, sorry. :|





She is really pretty though, and smart and put-together, so I wouldn't be upset if she were an inspiration for the box.

I'm super over the show, but I do like all the female characters in the show much better than the male characters. Though the male characters are _fine_ and men in suits in general is very hot. Overall, a good collab/theme to do. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

July is my first month with Birchbox, so I'll be really bummed if we get men's products/samples in our boxes...do they do this often??


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> July is my first month with Birchbox, so I'll be really bummed if we get men's products/samples in our boxes...do they do this often??


 The only times they've done it was during Christmas with a sharing theme and last June for Father's Day (or something like it). So I just don't see it happening. Though you can never tell with Birchbox. If they do it though, it'll most likely be something on the unisex side.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 16, 2013)

Merp. I am not a fan of the show!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Merp. I am not a fan of the show!


 the show looks a little too male centered for my liking, but as long as the boxes are good, i won't complain.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 16, 2013)

> the show looks a little too male centered for my liking, but as long as the boxes are good, i won't complain.


 True fact. At the end of the day that's the most important part!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

Is Birchbox usually consistent with their shipping?? I'm new to beauty subs in general, but it seems like they all tend to ship at random times..


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is Birchbox usually consistent with their shipping?? I'm new to beauty subs in general, but it seems like they all tend to ship at random times..


 i'd say so, i get a tracking on or around the 10th of every month. of course, with any company that's doing a lot of business, there are going to be exceptions to the rule who fall through the cracks. but i think their CS does a good job of taking care of it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is Birchbox usually consistent with their shipping?? I'm new to beauty subs in general, but it seems like they all tend to ship at random times..


 Birchboxes also ship by the 10th (in theory). If yours doesn't, I think they give you points to make up for it. Your box contents will be revelaed by the 10th even if you haven't received it yet


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh, Awesome! I was wondering if they posted a pic of the box with contents once shipped!! So, it's similar to Sample Society, then??


----------



## meaganola (Jun 16, 2013)

> Oh, Awesome! I was wondering if they posted a pic of the box with contents once shipped!! So, it's similar to Sample Society, then??


 Box content pages go up on the 10th of the month. Some boxes will have arrived by the time the pages are active.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting... I've never seen the show, but I am going to law school. Do they have female attorneys on the show? Also, are we sure this isn't just for the men's boxes? Oh nvm, this site says the women's box will be a "partially-themed Suits box:" http://adage.com/article/media/usa-s-suits-birchbox-themed-box/242072/


 Ok, I'm highly skeptical... What, exactly, is a "partial-theme"?  I'm going to reserve judgement until I see the spoiler video for this month, but right now seems like a might-be-great-might-be-insanely-bad. 

(Of course, I'm hoping for awesomeness!)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I'm highly skeptical... What, exactly, is a "partial-theme"?  I'm going to reserve judgement until I see the spoiler video for this month, but right now seems like a might-be-great-might-be-insanely-bad.
> 
> (Of course, I'm hoping for awesomeness!)


 Yeah the whole choosing of the phrase "partial-theme" is giving me bad vibes.


----------



## ddave (Jun 16, 2013)

I love Suits--it's such an awesome show! Really excited for this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm completely unfamiliar with the show (no tv = don't really pay attention to the vast majority of shows), but I noticed one interesting part of that _Ad Age_ article:



> Ms. Beauchamp said Birchbox would welcome other TV partnerships and is interested in expanding into other categories such as movies.


 _Grace of Monaco_ has fascinating possibilities, although we're more likely to end up with something like _Girl Most Likely_.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 17, 2013)

Hmm.. I enjoy the show, but am having a hard time picturing what they're going to feature. . Maybe a classic red polish or nude? I could see a face cream.. something luxe. Merp. Drawing a blank now. I could definItely see a man's box easily. .


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 17, 2013)

Updates time!




&lt;------ Happy Update Dance!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 17, 2013)

Huzzah!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't know anything about SUITS but I always love collab boxes!!
> Yesss!! Bring on the collab boxes! (And please no more last minute fallouts with nail polish.)


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Merp. I am not a fan of the show!


 Same here.

This is going to be my last BB for a few months since I'm moving, I hope its awesome


----------



## angienharry (Jun 17, 2013)

I just hope whatever it is its amazing!!!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 17, 2013)

I've never seen Suits but collab boxes are always exciting! Can't wait for spoilers!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 17, 2013)

> Hmm.. I enjoy the show, but am having a hard time picturing what they're going to feature. . Maybe a classic red polish or nude? I could see a face cream.. something luxe. Merp. Drawing a blank now. I could definItely see a man's box easily. .


 This might be why for women's it's only a partial theme for the month.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 17, 2013)

I am pretty excited! This month was a really good box, so I hope my birthday month (JULY) is just as good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm so meh about TV collaborations-- I think collabs are just a way for Birchbox to make money off someone else's advertising budget, and to get publicity for themselves.  I didn't think the Gossip Girl box was particularly stylish, it was just the same sort of stuff as normal with a different sleeve on the box.

I'd bit my tongue if there was a Mad Men box though.  I always need more winged liner.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so meh about TV collaborations-- I think collabs are just a way for Birchbox to make money off someone else's advertising budget, and to get publicity for themselves.  I didn't think the Gossip Girl box was particularly stylish, it was just the same sort of stuff as normal with a different sleeve on the box.
> 
> I'd bit my tongue if there was a Mad Men box though.  I always need more winged liner.


 I would love a Mad Men box!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 17, 2013)

> I would love a Mad Men box!


I will third the love of this idea.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 17, 2013)

My vote would be for a Walking Dead box --specifically one dedicated to the mystery of Andrea's perfect hair and makeup.


----------



## AsianGirl (Jun 17, 2013)

I hope 'partially themed box' does not equate to another postcard / notecard with the name 'Suits' on it (flash back to the Gossip Girl boxes with the notecards)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 17, 2013)

> My vote would be for a Walking Dead box --specifically one dedicated to the mystery of Andrea's perfect hair and makeup.


 Bahahaha, it'd have to be an ode to Andrea! That box would have to have sunscreen, dry shampoo, bronzer and chapstick!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 17, 2013)

Updates! Excited for what July will bring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xiang (Jun 17, 2013)

Never heard of Suits but I went on youtube to find a trailer. The show looks witty but classy business. Seems the complete opposite of the sunny month of July, haha.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Jun 17, 2013)

Updates for me!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 17, 2013)

Suits is an ok show, I've seen a few episodes and actually like it.  It appeals to ladies, I think.  

My preference would be to collaborate with another show, but I watch such little tv.  Can't they collaborate with the lotto or something?


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 17, 2013)

July will be my one year anniversary with BB, hope it is a good box!


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My vote would be for a Walking Dead box --specifically one dedicated to the mystery of Andrea's perfect hair and makeup.


 I was just thinking the same. Two special edition boxes one for the walkers and the other for regular folkes.




 A Mad Men box would be so groovy!


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 17, 2013)

So excited for another BB!!!!


----------



## KayEss (Jun 17, 2013)

I would totally jump onto the Mad Men collaboration bandwagon. Really wishing they would do this now!!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 17, 2013)

Love this



> My vote would be for a Walking Dead box --specifically one dedicated to the mystery of Andrea's perfect hair and makeup.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 17, 2013)

Mad Men box would be amaaaazing!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't even watch Mad Men and I'd be all over a Mad Men collab. The Banana Republic x Mad Men collection was amazing.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't even watch Mad Men and I'd be all over a Mad Men collab. The Banana Republic x Mad Men collection was amazing.


 i loooooooove mad men and i loooooooooooooooooooved the banana republic x mad men collection so so so much.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't even watch Mad Men and I'd be all over a Mad Men collab. The Banana Republic x Mad Men collection was amazing.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 17, 2013)

A Mad Men collab would be awesome!  They could sort boxes by character - Joan, Peggy, Betty, Megan.... BIRCHBOX DO THIS NOW!!!

Of course, if they did a collab for the men's boxes, they'd have to make them all "Don Draper" or they'd be insulted... teeheehee!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 17, 2013)

> A Mad Men collab would be awesome! Â They could sort boxes by character - Joan, Peggy, Betty, Megan.... BIRCHBOX DO THIS NOW!!! Of course, if they did a collab for the men's boxes, they'd have to make them all "Don Draper" or they'd be insulted... teeheehee!!!


 I have to confess that I tried watching _Mad Men_ during its first season and had to stop because as far as I was concerned, all of the men looked exactly alike. I couldn't tell them apart *at all*. It was about as bad as _R-Point_, a Korean horror movie set during the Vietnam war where all of the characters were soldiers in full uniform complete with helmets at pretty much all times, shot mostly from the back so all you could see was the backs of their helmet-covered heads. And it seems like it took place mostly at night, which always makes it hard for me to track characters and action.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A Mad Men collab would be awesome!  They could sort boxes by character - Joan, Peggy, Betty, Megan.... BIRCHBOX DO THIS NOW!!!
> 
> *Of course, if they did a collab for the men's boxes, they'd have to make them all "Don Draper" or they'd be insulted... teeheehee!!!*


 THIS LOL

My Hubsters and I were watching the latest episode tonight!



A Mad Men box would be so much cooler than Suits (sorry Suit's fans!)


----------



## LindaD (Jun 18, 2013)

updates


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't even watch Mad Men and I'd be all over a Mad Men collab. The Banana Republic x Mad Men collection was amazing.


----------



## mspocket (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't even watch Mad Men and I'd be all over a Mad Men collab. The Banana Republic x Mad Men collection was amazing.


 same!!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jun 18, 2013)

Woohooo bring it on July!! Very excited with this months box....I get the man's box and so far the products my BF has received that they also have in the women's boxes I have gotten...although very annoying it's cool to get 2 samples (especially if it's something I want!)


----------



## OiiO (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't wait for July  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 18, 2013)

Just catching up. I saw SUITS on their page but was perplexed what it comes to it. Now it's the July theme? Interesting concept. Never heard and watch the show.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 18, 2013)

Subbing for updates.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 19, 2013)

I thought the SUITS theme was for the Men's Box. I'm interested to see what they come up with for women.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 19, 2013)

> I thought the SUITS theme was for the Men's Box. I'm interested to see what they come up with for women.


 Every single time I look at this thread and see where someone has typed SUITS in all caps, my mind instantly converts that to SLUTS, and then it takes me a good three minutes to remember that the topic is actually a TV show, lol...WHY is this happening to me??!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2013)

> Every single time I look at this thread and see where someone has typed SUITS in all caps, my mind instantly converts that to SLUTS, and then it takes me a good three minutes to remember that the topic is actually a TV show, lol...WHY is this happening to me??!!


 I translate it to SHIELD, which *is* an upcoming TV show (Coulson lives!) that I would love to see in a tie-in box, but I would be willing to bet some actual money that would never happen.


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Every single time I look at this thread and see where someone has typed SUITS in all caps, my mind instantly converts that to SLUTS, and then it takes me a good three minutes to remember that the topic is actually a TV show, lol...WHY is this happening to me??!!


 Lol!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd like to see *that* box!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 19, 2013)

I dreamed last night that my July box had 10 items! I wish my dream would come true.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I thought the SUITS theme was for the Men's Box. I'm interested to see what they come up with for women.


 I'm sure they can shoehorn any product into fitting the "theme". As in LIPSTICK! LADY LAWYERS WEAR THIS!!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm sure they can shoehorn any product into fitting the "theme". As in LIPSTICK! LADY LAWYERS WEAR THIS!!!






 I could definitely see them doing this.

I feel like I should start watching Suits again just for some inspiration on what to wear in a more formal business environment.. I start my systems engineering internship in a little over a week and I'm starting to freak out because 98% of my wardrobe was compiled by the metalhead in me - think skinny jeans, studs/chains, and lots of black haha. Inspiration + a shopping trip is desperately needed lol.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 19, 2013)

USA Network has tapped Birchbox to send its subscribers boxes filled with products chosen to help promote the series "Suits."





Birchbox is sending subscribers a selection of products to promote USA Network's 'Suits'
 
The men's boxes will include GO247 shampoo and conditioner, Balla Powder and Lucky Tiger Lip Balm, among other products. *There will also be partially-themed "Suits" boxes for women.*

http://adage.com/article/media/usa-s-suits-birchbox-themed-box/242072/

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/exclusive-suits-birchbox-items-revealed-203700966.html

Same cufflinks they sent in the Men's PS lux box in December.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2013)

Dude. Balla Powder. I think that's the stuff that the proprietors of Big-Ass Sandwich swear by to prevent batwings and boobsweat. I actually want to try this one.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 19, 2013)

> Dude. Balla Powder. I think that's the stuff that the proprietors of Big-Ass Sandwich swear by to prevent batwings and boobsweat. I actually want to try this one.


 The bf got some balla in a previous bb man...I'll have to try it out on boob sweat this summer in 100+ texas heat lol!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2013)

> The bf got some balla in a previous bb man...I'll have to try it out on boob sweat this summer in 100+ texas heat lol!


 If it's the stuff they keep raving about, it's what line chefs use in kitchens. If this stuff works for dudes who stand over fire all day, it should work in Texas!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hubby says Balla doesn't work. There's another powder that works best and unscented. Its called Zeasorb-AF contains a small amt. of talc. Balla powder isn't good for you because it has talc powder based that causes cancer. Same with baby powder so I never use baby powder or any products that has talc in it. My grandfather was a medical dr. He told my mom never use baby powder. He was a smart guy. https://www.google.com/search?q=talc+cancer&amp;ie=UTF-8&amp;oe=UTF-8&amp;hl=en&amp;client=safari


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 19, 2013)

I guess if you wear suits everyday, you would get some boobsweat going on.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok here's the facts about talc. It said it does not recommended for gential area. http://personalcaretruth.com/2011/01/the-talc-controversy/


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 19, 2013)

I use this and LOVE it, no talc! http://www.lushusa.com/Silky-Underwear-Dusting-Powder/03634,en_US,pd.html


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I use this and LOVE it, no talc! http://www.lushusa.com/Silky-Underwear-Dusting-Powder/03634,en_US,pd.html


 I second this! It smells soooo nice!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 19, 2013)

> I second this! It smells soooo nice!


 Ugh...their not selling it right now! It says currently unavailable ;(


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hubby says Balla doesn't work. There's another powder that works best and unscented. Its called Zeasorb-AF contains a small amt. of talc. Balla powder isn't good for you because it has talc powder based that causes cancer. Same with baby powder so I never use baby powder or any products that has talc in it.
> 
> My grandfather was a medical dr. He told my mom never use baby powder. He was a smart guy.
> ...


 Not all baby powder is made with talc. There is some Johnson and Johnson ones that are made of cornstarch.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 19, 2013)

I put talc wherever and use aluminum on my armpits, my basement has radon, I work in radiology, and I use samples at the store and wipe my counters off with water.  Oh yea, and I char my hot dogs (with nitrates) on the grill.  I'm probably going to die of everything eventually.

But yea, Johnson's has been making cornstarch powder for as long as I remember.  I actually use plain cornstarch from my pantry when I wear Spanx--ugh that stuff makes you sweat in the most unattractive places.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's hilarious!  My partner is a nerdy metalhead  and works in a really straightlaced DoD job.  He didn't know how to dress when he started, so for the last 9 years I think he has worn the same exact khakis and dress pants in different colors (he buys new identical khakis and dress pants when the old ones wear out) and some variation of the same striped button down shirt.  His closet reminds me of a cartoon character, with the same outfit all in a row.  He says they don't expect much from fashion wise from computer engineers, haha.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's hilarious!  My partner is a nerdy metalhead  and works in a really straightlaced DoD job.  He didn't know how to dress when he started, so for the last 9 years I think he has worn the same exact khakis and dress pants in different colors (he buys new identical khakis and dress pants when the old ones wear out) and some variation of the same striped button down shirt.  His closet reminds me of a cartoon character, with the same outfit all in a row.  He says they don't expect much from fashion wise from computer engineers, haha.


 Are you familiar with _The IT Crowd_, original British version?  Moss wears khakis, a short-sleved plaid button-up shirt, and a tie *every single day*.  Coincidentally, this is also how my brother dresses for work -- including the glasses -- ever since they got a new director who banned t-shirts with writing on them (even one that says, "The book was better."), although he had been dressing like that for years before the show existed.  The bro is a library circulation supervisor.  The only variety is in the colors of the plaids involved.  I think they both may even wear the same tie every day because, really, who pays attention to a tie on a dude wearing *plaid*?  I started to try to convince him to be Moss for Halloween one year, but that ended quickly because ( a ) he dresses like Moss in life, so no one would notice a change, and ( b ) not enough people are familiar enough with that show to make it a worthwhile costume.

(As a side note, if you're familiar with that video from this past Halloween where some dude turned a pumpkin into a Tetris game and it was demonstrated by a guy with a power button tattoo and three lines on his inner wrist dressed as Captain Hammer, that's the bro.  He didn't make the game, but one of his best friends did, so the bro, his wife in her bee costume, and their sons were the ones in the video showing that it's functional.)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you familiar with _The IT Crowd_, original British version?  Moss wears khakis, a short-sleved plaid button-up shirt, and a tie *every single day*.  Coincidentally, this is also how my brother dresses for work -- including the glasses -- ever since they got a new director who banned t-shirts with writing on them (even one that says, "The book was better."), although he had been dressing like that for years before the show existed.  The bro is a library circulation supervisor.  The only variety is in the colors of the plaids involved.  I think they both may even wear the same tie every day because, really, who pays attention to a tie on a dude wearing *plaid*?  I started to try to convince him to be Moss for Halloween one year, but that ended quickly because ( a ) he dresses like Moss in life, so no one would notice a change, and ( b ) not enough people are familiar enough with that show to make it a worthwhile costume.
> 
> (As a side note, if you're familiar with that video from this past Halloween where some dude turned a pumpkin into a Tetris game and it was demonstrated by a guy with a power button tattoo and three lines on his inner wrist dressed as Captain Hammer, that's the bro.  He didn't make the game, but one of his best friends did, so the bro, his wife in her bee costume, and their sons were the ones in the video showing that it's functional.)


I ADORE The IT Crowd! and I would so marry Moss...in an instant....he's adorable


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 20, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you familiar with _The IT Crowd_, original British version?  Moss wears khakis, a short-sleved plaid button-up shirt, and a tie *every single day*.  Coincidentally, this is also how my brother dresses for work -- including the glasses -- ever since they got a new director who banned t-shirts with writing on them (even one that says, "The book was better."), although he had been dressing like that for years before the show existed.  The bro is a library circulation supervisor.  The only variety is in the colors of the plaids involved.  I think they both may even wear the same tie every day because, really, who pays attention to a tie on a dude wearing *plaid*?  I started to try to convince him to be Moss for Halloween one year, but that ended quickly because ( a ) he dresses like Moss in life, so no one would notice a change, and ( b ) not enough people are familiar enough with that show to make it a worthwhile costume.
> 
> (As a side note, if you're familiar with that video from this past Halloween where some dude turned a pumpkin into a Tetris game and it was demonstrated by a guy with a power button tattoo and three lines on his inner wrist dressed as Captain Hammer, that's the bro.  He didn't make the game, but one of his best friends did, so the bro, his wife in her bee costume, and their sons were the ones in the video showing that it's functional.)


 Ahaha I lived in England for a few years and watched it all the time--for some reason Netflix took it away when I tried to rewatch it here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm lucky mine has his hair sorted.  He goes to the same hair dresser every 3 weeks (at an actual salon, it's so cute) and tells her to make him look normal.  He took me shopping with him for opinions--what he wanted was opinions on striped dress shirts.  I got him to buy a white and grey striped sweater, it was totally out of his comfort zone.  White, whaaat?  

And Moss--Richard Ayode is super cute in real life, but Noel Fielding has my heart.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's hilarious!  My partner is a nerdy metalhead  and works in a really straightlaced DoD job.  He didn't know how to dress when he started, so for the last 9 years I think he has worn the same exact khakis and dress pants in different colors (he buys new identical khakis and dress pants when the old ones wear out) and some variation of the same striped button down shirt.  His closet reminds me of a cartoon character, with the same outfit all in a row.  He says they don't expect much from fashion wise from computer engineers, haha.


 Haha I love that he actually buys identical replacements! Yeah, my dad is a programmer and he's really quiet but he's actually a punk rocker on the inside, he was even in a punk band when he was younger and they had their own radio show. My face when I found out: 



 (which is the same face all my engineering friends have when they find out that I love metal - somehow my taste in clothes never tips them off haha).

Sometimes I'm seriously jealous that guys could wear the same few outfits week after week and no one would even notice/blink, but just the thought of wearing the same shirt twice in 2 weeks makes me cringe. I literally have only 2 pairs of dress pants, 1 pencil skirt, 3 button down shirts, and 1 blazer lol.


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> USA Network has tapped Birchbox to send its subscribers boxes filled with products chosen to help promote the series "Suits."
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 20, 2013)

Not sure if excited. My last few boxes have been very underwhelming. I haven't had very good luck with bb lately. Maybe this month will be better


----------



## JessP (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay! I absolutely love SUITS! Can't wait to see how this collab plays out - hopefully it's fab!


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am a programmer and work in the post-production field.. (We program the Blu-Rays and DVDs that all y'all enjoy.. yes world-wide).. and the outfits can get pretty interesting. We have the typical nerdy engineer (wears shirts with the Linux Penguins, zombies, star wars/trek or super heros) and then we have some that stick to black tee's and jeans.  Not a lot of girls around these parts.. which can be good and bad.  Of all the girls, I am the only one that even touches makeup it seems.. I stick out like a sore-thumb!

As far as a Mad Men box goes, that'd be swell!  (I just started Season 1 2 days ago and have only made it to episode 9 so no spoilers.. I won't even ask who Meagan is!!  I had no idea everyone cheated in the 50s.. like everyone.. actually kind of depresses me... )

** EDA:  One guy does like to wear sleeveless shirts and shorts.. I saw a guy in a wife beater and sweatshort cutoffs with flip flops.. and there was a girl who used to wear a sailor hat (yes the white kind with an anchor) on a regular basis.. I realize I said the clothing was interesting and then my explanations weren't interesting.. hahaha)


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I thought the SUITS theme was for the Men's Box. I'm interested to see what they come up with for women.
> ...


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 21, 2013)

I hope this doesn't mean we'll be seeing fashion tape or lash cards or something in the suit themed boxes... D:

I totally agree with a Mad Men box. I've only seen a few episodes and I find it kind of boring... but I love the clothes and makeup and hair in the show! July will be my 1 year and I remember I signed up because I saw the modcloth headband in a June box last year. 

Can't believe we're already heading into July.


----------



## mspocket (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope this doesn't mean we'll be seeing fashion tape or lash cards or something in the suit themed boxes... D:
> 
> ...


 hahah that's funny you say that...I signed up because of the modcloth headband too!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope this doesn't mean we'll be seeing fashion tape or lash cards or something in the suit themed boxes... D:
> 
> ...


 Mad Men is certainly not a "thrilling storyline" type of show, it's a character study.

I watch it just for the clothes/makeup part though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mad Men is certainly not a "thrilling storyline" type of show, it's a character study.
> 
> I watch it just for the clothes/makeup part though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 For me, Jon Hamm.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 21, 2013)

> I kept reading sluts too so don't feel bad.Â Â


 Haha! Okay...glad to know I'm not alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 21, 2013)

I would totally watch a show called 'SLUTS'.  I'm thinking Sex and the City in a younger generation.  

I'm totally riveted by Mad Men, I honestly think it is one of the best TV shows ever made, both in style and substance.    For those who just love the style, http://www.tomandlorenzo.com/category/television they do amazing style recaps under the tag "Mad Style".  They go through how makeup and clothes are reflective of the sequence of time throughout the show and also speculate on the symbolism and foreshadowing--something costume designer Janie Bryant is known for.


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would totally watch a show called 'SLUTS'.  I'm thinking Sex and the City in a younger generation.
> 
> I'm totally riveted by Mad Men, I honestly think it is one of the best TV shows ever made, both in style and substance.    For those who just love the style, http://www.tomandlorenzo.com/category/television they do amazing style recaps under the tag "Mad Style".  They go through how makeup and clothes are reflective of the sequence of time throughout the show and also speculate on the symbolism and foreshadowing--something costume designer Janie Bryant is known for.


 You know, I feel "Girls" is quite Sex and the City.. you should check it out.  I love that show.. esp the fact that I can relate to Lena Dunham's body type.  I just have bigger boobs but otherwise.. That's me.. spot on.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 21, 2013)

I have never seen SUITS but I did win the 2 seasons DVD from BB, so I'll be set as soon as it arrives. I want a "Downton Abbey" box, beautiful ladylike neutrals and dainty things.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 21, 2013)

> Â I have never seen SUITS but I did win the 2 seasons DVD from BB, so I'll be set as soon as it arrives. I want a "Downton Abbey" box, beautiful ladylike neutrals and dainty things.


 Congrats on winning!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never seen SUITS but I did win the 2 seasons DVD from BB, so I'll be set as soon as it arrives. *I want a "Downton Abbey" box, beautiful ladylike neutrals and dainty things.*


 Oooh...that would be fun!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 21, 2013)

> For me, Jon Hamm.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just want to BE Joan Holloway! Christina Hendricks is so freakin gorgeous!


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want a "Downton Abbey" box, beautiful ladylike neutrals and dainty things.


  Yes please. Then maybe instead of a Twistband they could send me a really pretty hair comb.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 21, 2013)

> Â I have never seen SUITS but I did win the 2 seasons DVD from BB, so I'll be set as soon as it arrives. I want a "Downton Abbey" box, beautiful ladylike neutrals and dainty things.


 *gasp* yes please! I want it! (And congrats!)


----------



## wildsp187 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes please. Then maybe instead of a Twistband they could send me a really pretty hair comb.


 Oh!! I would love a hair comb.. You know that would fit "Mad Men" too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want a "Downton Abbey" box, beautiful ladylike neutrals and dainty things.


Oh lawd I would die for some of those clothes.  

Posting for Sybill's harem pants and a Clueless reference:





The rest can be found here:http://eatsleeptv.tumblr.com/post/28851246729


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You know, I feel "Girls" is quite Sex and the City.. you should check it out.  I love that show.. esp the fact that I can relate to Lena Dunham's body type.  I just have bigger boobs but otherwise.. That's me.. spot on.


 I love Girls. 

Comcast had a special one week where all seasons of current HBO shows were available for free, and I had to fight my dad to watch Girls between his GOT watching.

It took me 2 episodes and I was in love, its so great, though my mom hated it, which is weird because we generally have pretty aligned tastes. Even the fact that David Mamets daughter was in it (She LOVES Mamet) didn't persuade her to watch more.

I could go on and on, but if you are a recently graduated 20 something, this show is for you! (plus anybody who was once recently graduated, or once 20 something)


----------



## LadyK (Jun 22, 2013)

A Downton Abbey box would make my year! 

I think the Suits box might end up being power makeup like bold mascara, red lipstick, etc. 

The female characters on the show are pretty kick ass.  (At least they were when I stopped watching during season 2)

I've only been a BB subscriber for 2 months and have been really happy so far.  I can't wait to see what they come up with.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 22, 2013)

OMG! I would LOVE a Downton Abby theme box! It would totally rock my world! Think about all those fabulous English made products that are available thru Birchbox UK? Or perhaps a Mr. Selfridges Theme box as well? (Mr. Selfridges was an American who brought in the concept of 'department' store' to London) and totally changed the way British shop. How about that?!


----------



## missionista (Jun 22, 2013)

I'd love a Downton Abbey box, but only if they include Mary's clothes--she has the BEST costumes.


----------



## lolas (Jun 22, 2013)

> OMG! I would LOVE a Downton Abby theme box! It would totally rock my world! Think about all those fabulous English made products that are available thru Birchbox UK? Or perhaps a Mr. Selfridges Theme box as well? (Mr. Selfridges was an American who brought in the concept of 'department' store' to London) and totally changed the way British shop. How about that?!


 Love both shows and would love bb themed boxes based on them!


----------



## kd1234 (Jun 22, 2013)

They should have done a Great Gatsby themed box. It would have been so cool!


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kd1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They should have done a Great Gatsby themed box. It would have been so cool!


 I would have loved that!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 22, 2013)

> Â I have never seen SUITS but I did win the 2 seasons DVD from BB, so I'll be set as soon as it arrives. I want a "Downton Abbey" box, beautiful ladylike neutrals and dainty things.


 Congrats!


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never seen SUITS but I did win the 2 seasons DVD from BB, so I'll be set as soon as it arrives. I want a "Downton Abbey" box, beautiful ladylike neutrals and dainty things.


 Congrats! I'm glad that someone from MUT won!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never seen SUITS but I did win the 2 seasons DVD from BB, so I'll be set as soon as it arrives. I want a "Downton Abbey" box, beautiful ladylike neutrals and dainty things.


Congrats!!


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 23, 2013)

DOWNTON ABBEY? HAIR COMBS?!!!

GREAT GATSBY!?

I wish BB people would take a look at what goes on in these forums like the Bondi men over on the GB thread. 

Then maybe miraculously we'll have amazing boxes pop up this summer~

Maybe they should have like BB poll on what everyone wants to see in there boxes, or like a wishlist on our accounts. 

Maybe in a perfect world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahah that's funny you say that...I signed up because of the modcloth headband too!


 LOL!!! I wanted one to show up in my box so bad hahahaha


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 23, 2013)

Huh. I don't know if you guys remember, but last month I mentioned that BB wasn't stocking the Chocopods anymore because I was on the WL and they sent out an emailing saying they're not carrying that product anymore.

Quote: Hi there,   Thanks for adding your name to the product waitlist. We wanted to let you know that we will no longer carry the Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod. We're sorry for the inconvenience, but be sure to check out the Best Sellers in our shop!   Best,   The Birchbox Team 

So I was looking through my favourites today and it was still there and I was going to uncheck it if it they weren't going to carry it anymore and

it's in stock???

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/chuao-chocolatier-7-chocopod-holiday-set

??????

I added it to my cart just in case it was a mistake, but um, apparently they really do have it in stock???

WHAT ARE YOU DOING BIRCHBOX??? WHY DID YOU LIE TO US BEFORE


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 23, 2013)

Updates! Oh, and I have never heard this Suits tv show. I mind read Suites when I first read it. Hope it's gonna be a good box.


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Jun 23, 2013)

I normally am not a complainer when it comes to my subs, but I truely hope my next box is better than my first. Two very small packets of body lotion? Really BirchBox??? I have read so many mixed reviews and will stay subbed for a few months since that was my first. In my opinion the first box should be half way have a wow factor! Give people more of a reason to want to continue their sub.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 23, 2013)

I've been on the BB wait list for well over a month, and finally received an email last week that I would be getting my first box in July, which I was super excited about, but THEN I got another email a couple of days ago saying they actually shipped me a June box! :happy: It seems like people have many more complaints than they have compliments about the BB service, but, for now, I'm just exited to be in in the action!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 23, 2013)

Oddly, the BB "welcome boxes" are typically lame as hell.



> Originally Posted by *LifesLilMystery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I normally am not a complainer when it comes to my subs, but I truely hope my next box is better than my first. Two very small packets of body lotion? Really BirchBox??? I have read so many mixed reviews and will stay subbed for a few months since that was my first. In my opinion the first box should be half way have a wow factor! Give people more of a reason to want to continue their sub.


----------



## JLR594 (Jun 23, 2013)

I have never heard of this show.  

But I'm another GIRLS fan.  I would LOVE if BB would do a GIRLS themed box.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 23, 2013)

> Oddly, the BB "welcome boxes" are typically lame as hell.


 They've actually stepped up the welcome boxes for the last several month, fortunately.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Huh. I don't know if you guys remember, but last month I mentioned that BB wasn't stocking the Chocopods anymore because I was on the WL and they sent out an emailing saying they're not carrying that product anymore.
> 
> ...


 This news pleases me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not sure how to feel about this Suits box. I guess we will just have to see what they send us... but if they give us "legal pads" or some sort of pen again, I imagine people won't be super happy about it. hehe. Would TOTALLY love a Mad Men, box though. That seems like it would make a whole lot more sense... maybe someday!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've actually stepped up the welcome boxes for the last several month, fortunately.


 I agree. I'd totally consider getting myself a gift sub because the last few months have been really great for welcome boxes.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow, Birchbox just posed this on FB page. They are carrying Julep's DD creams! I like it. I know it didn't work for some people. http://www.birchbox.com/gallery/june-launches-color-club-lancome-vasanti-and-more?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_062413_JuneLaunches_Magazine


----------



## OiiO (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow, Birchbox just posed this on FB page. They are carrying Julep's DD creams! I like it. I know it didn't work for some people.
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/gallery/june-launches-color-club-lancome-vasanti-and-more?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_062413_JuneLaunches_Magazine


 I'm more excited about that new L'Occitane line, I soooooooooooo want to get a sample in my box!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 24, 2013)

> Wow, Birchbox just posed this on FB page. They are carrying Julep's DD creams! I like it. I know it didn't work for some people. http://www.birchbox.com/gallery/june-launches-color-club-lancome-vasanti-and-more?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_062413_JuneLaunches_Magazine





> I'm more excited about that new L'Occitane line, I soooooooooooo want to get a sample in my box!


 I don't see anything there that states they will be carrying all of those items. L'Occitane, maybe, but not the Julep dd cream: The link for Julep goes to Julep's site. If you look at the end of each blurb to see where the products are available, the only ones that actually take you to Birchbox are Color Club, Vasanti, and L'Occitane.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 24, 2013)

I think the point of the article was that they were announcing new launches from other brands besides their own that came out in June, so I don't think it means they're going to be carrying Julep's DD cream.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 24, 2013)

> I'm more excited about that new L'Occitane line, I soooooooooooo want to get a sample in my box!


 I received a sample of the Sublime Essence in my June box. It came in a cute, little glass bottle and smells really lovely.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 24, 2013)

> I'm more excited about that new L'Occitane line, I soooooooooooo want to get a sample in my box!


 Me too! I love their products!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 24, 2013)

> I think the point of the article was that they were announcing new launches from other brands besides their own that came out in June, so I don't think it means they're going to be carrying Julep's DD cream.


 Yes, you're right. I just realize that. It's part of their articles like blog thingy so that's why I was kinda confused or assumed that is the case. Interesting.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, you're right. I just realize that. It's part of their articles like blog thingy so that's why I was kinda confused or assumed that is the case. Interesting.


 It's pretty cool that they're giving shout outs to companies that are similar to themselves by mentioning Julep! Kinda like how Ipsy just featured Starlooks, I always wondered what sub companies thought of the competition


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm more excited about that new L'Occitane line, I soooooooooooo want to get a sample in my box!


 Yes, I'd love to get a L'Occitane sample! I love their stuff, but it sure is pricey.


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 25, 2013)

I have never seen Suits, but I doubt the theme means anything anyway. I'm just looking forward to preview video. L'O is a brand I'd like to try more of.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 25, 2013)

> It's pretty cool that they're giving shout outs to companies that are similar to themselves by mentioning Julep! Kinda like how Ipsy just featured Starlooks, I always wondered what sub companies thought of the competitionÂ


 Yeah, that's a good question. I wonder about that. Mmm. You know Jane Park, CEO of julep, recently won the best Indie Polish or Company award this year. Given the fact that the BB's founders recently won an award for other category as well. Maybe they all were there at the awards (I doubt if its the same awards) I'm too lazy now to go find that articles about it. Right now, I'm at the wildlife center waiting for the wildlife animal hospital to open. Apparently, last night, my cat caught this mid sized wild bird and brought it home INSIDE the apt.! It was alive, flapping its wings, and tapping on floor with its beak. I couldn't tell if it had sprained its wings or something but the bird managed to close its wings. I had to grab an old towel and picked the bird up and put it in the kennel. Placed it on empty bathtub an covered with towel to keep the bird calm. I went over there last night. Just my luck, they were closed. Anyway, I'm scared now to take a peek at the bird bec I'm all about saving a wildlife! Of course, my cat wasn't too pleased with me rescuing the bird. That's his first catch! It rained last night so I wonder the bird got wet and was unable to fly? I'm no bird expert. Lets hope for the best. 20 more mins until it opens!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 25, 2013)

Other potential Birchbox collaborations and products:

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/birchbox-promotes-suits-tv-show-next-181000531.html


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Other potential Birchbox collaborations and products: http://tv.yahoo.com/news/birchbox-promotes-suits-tv-show-next-181000531.html


 Wow. I can't do spoiler box here bec of cell phone. I'm not too pleased about the last one. I don't understand why people like that show so much. Oh well. Great ideas! Look forward to it!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2013)

> Other potential Birchbox collaborations and products: http://tv.yahoo.com/news/birchbox-promotes-suits-tv-show-next-181000531.html


 I seriously think whoever wrote that reads this board. Three out of four of those were discussed here. The tie-in I want: _Breaking Bad_. Custom bright blue Color Club or Zoya nail polish since both have done custom shades for BB and a custom bright blue eyeshadow/liner from, say, MAKE or Sumita.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 25, 2013)

> Other potential Birchbox collaborations and products: http://tv.yahoo.com/news/birchbox-promotes-suits-tv-show-next-181000531.html


 Hmmmm, does anyone else think this article's author did their research using this thread?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 25, 2013)

> Hmmmm, does anyone else think this article's author did their research using this thread?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 YESS I was just thinking that myself. Seems like Katia is onto us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2013)

> YESS I was just thinking that myself. Seems like Katia is onto us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't think that information came from Birchbox. I have a feeling the article was written by someone not actually affiliated with Birchbox who was just musing about what would be fun/interesting. But like I said before, yeah, I'm fully convinced we provided the ideas for that article.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmmm, does anyone else think this article's author did their research using this thread?


 I was going to post the same thing!  I don't watch much TV but from what I've seen the first two would be great!  Not sure how the Walking Dead would work (I do watch that show).


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 25, 2013)

> I don't think that information came from Birchbox. I have a feeling the article was written by someone not actually affiliated with Birchbox who was just musing about what would be fun/interesting. But like I said before, yeah, I'm fully convinced we provided the ideas for that article.


 Exactly!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Yeah, that's a good question. I wonder about that. Mmm. You know Jane Park, CEO of julep, recently won the best Indie Polish or Company award this year. Given the fact that the BB's founders recently won an award for other category as well. Maybe they all were there at the awards (I doubt if its the same awards) I'm too lazy now to go find that articles about it. Right now, I'm at the wildlife center waiting for the wildlife animal hospital to open. Apparently, last night, my cat caught this mid sized wild bird and brought it home INSIDE the apt.! It was alive, flapping its wings, and tapping on floor with its beak. I couldn't tell if it had sprained its wings or something but the bird managed to close its wings. I had to grab an old towel and picked the bird up and put it in the kennel. Placed it on empty bathtub an covered with towel to keep the bird calm. I went over there last night. Just my luck, they were closed. Anyway, I'm scared now to take a peek at the bird bec I'm all about saving a wildlife! Of course, my cat wasn't too pleased with me rescuing the bird. That's his first catch! It rained last night so I wonder the bird got wet and was unable to fly? I'm no bird expert. Lets hope for the best. 20 more mins until it opens!


 Bird update: it's Cliff Swallow bird. It passed away :-(. At least, the wildlife can do neopsry (spell?) to find out if it was killed by my cat or simply an old age. We think that because it rained last night and my cat cannot climb up on tree. So that being a wet weather, the bird may have fallen off from tree and my cat may have stumbled onto it. (Sorry totally off topic).


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmmm, does anyone else think this article's author did their research using this thread?


 I kinda like the Once Upon A Time box idea.

I am hoping July is a good month.  I was a bit peeved I could only review 4 products (I have the Davine products).  Also...don't leave anything in your cart...if I get one more e-mail to "Finish what (I) started!" I might scream.  Bad BB! Stop spamming me!  I put things in there and then let myself go back and forth to see if I really want to spend the money.  So far...no.  I keep changing things in my cart after thinking about it.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 25, 2013)

> Yeah, that's a good question. I wonder about that. Mmm. You know Jane Park, CEO of julep, recently won the best Indie Polish or Company award this year. Given the fact that the BB's founders recently won an award for other category as well. Maybe they all were there at the awards (I doubt if its the same awards) I'm too lazy now to go find that articles about it. Right now, I'm at the wildlife center waiting for the wildlife animal hospital to open. Apparently, last night, my cat caught this mid sized wild bird and brought it home INSIDE the apt.! It was alive, flapping its wings, and tapping on floor with its beak. I couldn't tell if it had sprained its wings or something but the bird managed to close its wings. I had to grab an old towel and picked the bird up and put it in the kennel. Placed it on empty bathtub an covered with towel to keep the bird calm. I went over there last night. Just my luck, they were closed. Anyway, I'm scared now to take a peek at the bird bec I'm all about saving a wildlife! Of course, my cat wasn't too pleased with me rescuing the bird. That's his first catch! It rained last night so I wonder the bird got wet and was unable to fly? I'm no bird expert. Lets hope for the best. 20 more mins until it opens!


 Awwww...fingers crossed for the little guy! (Or girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* 

Yeah, that's a good question. I wonder about that. Mmm. You know Jane Park, CEO of julep, recently won the best Indie Polish or Company award this year. Given the fact that the BB's founders recently won an award for other category as well. Maybe they all were there at the awards (I doubt if its the same awards) I'm too lazy now to go find that articles about it.Right now, I'm at the wildlife center waiting for the wildlife animal hospital to open. Apparently, last night, my cat caught this mid sized wild bird and brought it home INSIDE the apt.! It was alive, flapping its wings, and tapping on floor with its beak. I couldn't tell if it had sprained its wings or something but the bird managed to close its wings. I had to grab an old towel and picked the bird up and put it in the kennel. Placed it on empty bathtub an covered with towel to keep the bird calm. I went over there last night. Just my luck, they were closed. Anyway, I'm scared now to take a peek at the bird bec I'm all about saving a wildlife! Of course, my cat wasn't too pleased with me rescuing the bird. That's his first catch! It rained last night so I wonder the bird got wet and was unable to fly? I'm no bird expert. Lets hope for the best. 20 more mins until it opens!



> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awwww...fingers crossed for the little guy! (Or girl


 Bird update: it's Cliff Swallow bird. It passed away :-(. At least, the wildlife can do neopsry (spell?) to find out if it was killed by my cat or simply an old age. We think that because it rained last night and my cat cannot climb up on tree. So that being a wet weather, the bird may have fallen off from tree and my cat may have stumbled onto it. (Sorry totally off topic).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I seriously think whoever wrote that reads this board. Three out of four of those were discussed here.
> 
> The tie-in I want: _Breaking Bad_. Custom bright blue Color Club or Zoya nail polish since both have done custom shades for BB and a custom bright blue eyeshadow/liner from, say, MAKE or Sumita.


 Agreed.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah, that's a good question. I wonder about that. Mmm. You know Jane Park, CEO of julep, recently won the best Indie Polish or Company award this year. Given the fact that the BB's founders recently won an award for other category as well. Maybe they all were there at the awards (I doubt if its the same awards) I'm too lazy now to go find that articles about it.
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh no, poor thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always get too sad when I see or hear about animals getting hurt, killed, hit by cars... etc.. I am going to hope that the bird was just really old.


 I know; it sucks. I do hope it died of an old age.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think there's been discussion of a Walking Dead box before (I can't remember the thread... lol sorry, my brain is full today
> 
> ...


 I never thought that Walking Dead box would be those items as in an general idea like that.. I mentioned in an earlier post that I, first thought, wouldn't be a good box. Now that you're convincing me. I'm not fan of the show.. Downton Abbey would be a PHENOMENAL box!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2013)

> I never thought that Walking Dead box would be those items as in an general idea like that.. I mentioned in an earlier post that I, first thought, wouldn't be a good box. Now that you're convincing me. I'm not fan of the show.. Downton Abbey would be a PHENOMENAL box!Â


 My take on the hypothetical Walking Dead box was that it would be based on the mystery if Andrea's amazing skin and hair. Dry shampoo, facial scrub, moisturizer, sunblock, three-in-one color, lip balm -- it would be perfect for a Birchbox given the items they typically include, actually.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 25, 2013)

> I kinda like the Once Upon A Time box idea. I am hoping July is a good month. Â I was a bit peeved I could only review 4 products (I have the Davine products). Â Also...don't leave anything in your cart...if I get one more e-mail to "Finish what (I) started!" I might scream. Â Bad BB! Stop spamming me! Â I put things in there and then let myself go back and forth to see if I really want to spend the money. Â So far...no. Â I keep changing things in my cart after thinking about it.


 Actually, you can change those email updates in your settings. That's not bb's fault, I've accidentally selected it a few times when using birchbox on my phone- it's just a box that you check.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you familiar with _The IT Crowd_, original British version?  Moss wears khakis, a short-sleved plaid button-up shirt, and a tie *every single day*.  Coincidentally, this is also how my brother dresses for work -- including the glasses -- ever since they got a new director who banned t-shirts with writing on them (even one that says, "The book was better."), although he had been dressing like that for years before the show existed.  The bro is a library circulation supervisor.  The only variety is in the colors of the plaids involved.  I think they both may even wear the same tie every day because, really, who pays attention to a tie on a dude wearing *plaid*?  I started to try to convince him to be Moss for Halloween one year, but that ended quickly because ( a ) he dresses like Moss in life, so no one would notice a change, and ( b ) not enough people are familiar enough with that show to make it a worthwhile costume.
> 
> *(As a side note, if you're familiar with that video from this past Halloween where some dude turned a pumpkin into a Tetris game and it was demonstrated by a guy with a power button tattoo and three lines on his inner wrist dressed as Captain Hammer, that's the bro.  He didn't make the game, but one of his best friends did, so the bro, his wife in her bee costume, and their sons were the ones in the video showing that it's functional.)*


 Ahhh - your bro was Captain Hammer? That is awesome! I teach high school, and I dressed up as Captain Hammer for Superhero day. I think maybe 2 of my students knew who I was...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* 

I never thought that Walking Dead box would be those items as in an general idea like that.. I mentioned in an earlier post that I, first thought, wouldn't be a good box. Now that you're convincing me. I'm not fan of the show.. Downton Abbey would be a PHENOMENAL box! 




> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My take on the hypothetical Walking Dead box was that it would be based on the mystery if Andrea's amazing skin and hair. Dry shampoo, facial scrub, moisturizer, sunblock, three-in-one color, lip balm -- it would be perfect for a Birchbox given the items they typically include, actually.


 Interesting items.. Yeah, I can see that. I would think of dark make up like vamp lipsticks, black liners, and matte foundation, Or maybe a stinky smell perfume? HA!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 25, 2013)

"Zombie makeup tutorial"... 



  That would be awesome for Halloween!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 25, 2013)

I vote a honking huge yes to "Downtown Abbey".! Makes me glad I wrote about it here if BB does read these boards. I also sent them an email begging for a "Downton Abbey" box.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 25, 2013)

OFF TOPIC, but has anyone had trouble using the $10 off code that came in the sample bag from Origins???


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, you can change those email updates in your settings. That's not bb's fault, I've accidentally selected it a few times when using birchbox on my phone- it's just a box that you check.


 Thanks!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, you can change those email updates in your settings. That's not bb's fault, I've accidentally selected it a few times when using birchbox on my phone- it's just a box that you check.


 Woohoo! I didn't know this either! Thank you so much! I get tired of those "Finish what you started" or "You forgot something!" emails. No, I didn't forget, I'm trying to make up my mind....it is a long process! LOL


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 25, 2013)

I've noticed for the past two months there have been a few cross-over items in Birchbox for women and men.  One thing on the July mens shop that I wouldn't mind geting for the SUITS box would be the business card holder.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 25, 2013)

I love SUITS, but I love Covert Affairs even more and they will be back to back this year. YAY!!!!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 25, 2013)

I agree the business card holder would be nice as a crossover item. Looking forward to the July box!


----------



## Trystelle (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bahahaha, it'd have to be an ode to Andrea! That box would have to have sunscreen, dry shampoo, bronzer and chapstick!


 And some major strong hairspray!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, you can change those email updates in your settings. That's not bb's fault, I've accidentally selected it a few times when using birchbox on my phone- it's just a box that you check.


 Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## KayEss (Jun 25, 2013)

Just took advantage of the double points on a gift subscription promo! I've been wanting to sign my mom up for Birchbox forever, and $110-$22 in points = $88 for a year. $7.33/month is way too good a deal to pass up, especially when she can review $5 worth of products each month. Hopefully she'll catch the Birchbox fever too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (And if not, I'll get to steal any products she won't use.)


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Never heard of Suits but I went on youtube to find a trailer. The show looks witty but classy business. Seems the complete opposite of the sunny month of July, haha.


 *Right? The last thing I want to think about in hot, humid July is a suit. *







> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I thought the SUITS theme was for the Men's Box. I'm interested to see what they come up with for women.
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OFF TOPIC, but has anyone had trouble using the $10 off code that came in the sample bag from Origins???


 I have not... but only because I'm currently on a 3-week trip to visit family and I FORGOT MY FLIPPIN' ORIGINS CODE AT HOME.  GAAAAH.  I'm so sad, because they have free shipping right now.  And I know that by the time I get back, it'll be over.

But basically, once you go to the "checkout" screen, you should put the code (I believe it's all caps) in the Offer Code box, click "apply code", and it should give you an updated total.  If not, I would email Origins, I've heard they have great CS.

ETA:  Also, because use of this code depends on you having ordered the $10 sample set, you may also have to log into your Origins account before using the code.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have the same feelings about the show. I really liked the first season, but the second one made me kinda... unsympathetic. All the melodramatic BS just made me think... holy crap ladies, wait til you have some REAL problems. I think it's one of those things, that, unless you are in a similar age bracket as the characters, it's just not going to mean the same to you.  Even when I was that young, I wasn't that irresponsible and immature. I would have never made it through college and grad school had I been!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 26, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

I have not... but only because I'm currently on a 3-week trip to visit family and I FORGOT MY FLIPPIN' ORIGINS CODE AT HOME. Â GAAAAH. Â I'm so sad, because they have free shipping right now. Â And I know that by the time I get back, it'll be over.

Â 

But basically, once you go to the "checkout" screen, you should put the code (I believe it's all caps) in the Offer Code box, click "apply code", and it should give you an updated total. Â If not, I would email Origins, I've heard they have great CS.

Â 

ETA: Â Also, because use of this code depends on you having ordered the $10 sample set, you may also have to log into your Origins account before using the code. Â 


you.are.my.hero! full-size charcoal mask, here I come! Thanks, magicalmom!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 26, 2013)

How about a GOT themed box? I'm obsessed with that show! could have... an insert with a braid tutorial for daenerys targaryen and a hair accessory, and whatever skin care stuff Talisa Maegyr used, because damn, her skin was awesome! Could have some eyeliner and the perfect 'your lips but better' lipstick. Definitely some bronzer.....


----------



## EmpressMelli (Jun 26, 2013)

> How about a GOT themed box? I'm obsessed with that show! could have... an insert with a braid tutorial forÂ daenerys targaryen and a hair accessory, and whatever skin care stuff Talisa Maegyr used, because damn, her skin was awesome! Could have some eyeliner and the perfect 'your lips but better' lipstick. Definitely some bronzer.....


 I second this idea! I adore this show and the ladies on it are gorgeous!


----------



## mspocket (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How about a GOT themed box? I'm obsessed with that show! could have... an insert with a braid tutorial for daenerys targaryen and a hair accessory, and whatever skin care stuff Talisa Maegyr used, because damn, her skin was awesome! Could have some eyeliner and the perfect 'your lips but better' lipstick. Definitely some bronzer.....


 yessss!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 26, 2013)

> How about a GOT themed box? I'm obsessed with that show! could have... an insert with a braid tutorial forÂ daenerys targaryen and a hair accessory, and whatever skin care stuff Talisa Maegyr used, because damn, her skin was awesome! Could have some eyeliner and the perfect 'your lips but better' lipstick. Definitely some bronzer.....


 That would be awesome!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 26, 2013)

More about the suits collaboration: http://m.bwwtvworld.com/article/USAs-SUITES-Headed-to-Birchboxs-Influential-Network-20130626


----------



## inlustro (Jun 26, 2013)

Actually, not true.  You can (supposedly) change the email settings for points notifications and balance, but not the "you left something in your cart, come back and check out" emails -- or at least, that's what CS told me.  They said it's not something they can undo at the time but "thanks for your feedback, I'll pass it along."  I'm betting that now that there's the favorites list, if there's something you're not 100% on, that's the way to do it is to fave it so as to avoid the email spamming.

But anyway, about a month before the big rebranding, I started all of a sudden getting points balance notification emails every time I posted a review.  I went into my settings, unchecked the box that corresponds to points updates, clicked SAVE, but then it would never "take."  The next time I posted a review, I'd get another email, go back into the settings and uncheck the box and save, and it did nothing.  I even asked CS to ask the web people to uncheck the box for me and they couldn't figure it out. 

So now I get emails every time I leave a review, every night I leave something in my cart, everything but my 13 month anniversary code it seems!!



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, you can change those email updates in your settings. That's not bb's fault, I've accidentally selected it a few times when using birchbox on my phone- it's just a box that you check.





> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kinda like the Once Upon A Time box idea.
> 
> I am hoping July is a good month.  I was a bit peeved I could only review 4 products (I have the Davine products).  Also...don't leave anything in your cart...if I get one more e-mail to "Finish what (I) started!" I might scream.  Bad BB! Stop spamming me!  I put things in there and then let myself go back and forth to see if I really want to spend the money.  So far...no.  I keep changing things in my cart after thinking about it.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 26, 2013)

> More about the suits collaboration: http://m.bwwtvworld.com/article/USAs-SUITES-Headed-to-Birchboxs-Influential-Network-20130626


 Ok...am I the only one upset that not only do SUITS FB fans get to bypass the wait list, they also get 100 bonus points just for signing up????


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok...am I the only one upset that not only do SUITS FB fans get to bypass the wait list, they also get 100 bonus points just for signing up????


 Huh? Dat just doesn't seem right!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 26, 2013)

> > More about the suits collaboration: http://m.bwwtvworld.com/article/USAs-SUITES-Headed-to-Birchboxs-Influential-Network-20130626
> 
> 
> Ok...am I the only one upset that not only do SUITS FB fans get to bypass the wait list, they also get 100 bonus points just for signing up????


 Say what????? 100 extra points? Wtf.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok...am I the only one upset that not only do SUITS FB fans get to bypass the wait list, they also get 100 bonus points just for signing up????


 Anyone could use that link, but I think it's if you sign up for a MEN's box only.  And I bet new subscribers don't necessarily really "get" the significance of by bypassing the wait list or the points.


----------



## dashali (Jun 26, 2013)

they want us to sign up with our facebooks, in order to collect even more information about us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

don't be cheap, girls, we are worth more than that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dotybird (Jun 26, 2013)

> So now I get emails every time I leave a review, every night I leave something in my cart, everything but my 13 month anniversary code it seems!!


 I am also waiting on my 13 month anniversary code! I got the keychain in the mail but what I really want is the discount code! There are so many things I want to buy!!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 26, 2013)

Still curious what the 13 month "keychain" will be after the rebranding


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 26, 2013)

> Agreed. Â


 And something pink for Jesse pinkman  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and white for Walter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And something pink for Jesse pinkman
> 
> ...


 And blue for the erm... "product"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh, FYI for anyone who has been staring at stuff on the Origins website... they're having a 12-hour sale from 9pm -9 am (EST, so about 9 hours left).

Get $10 off any $25 purchase using the code SUMMER

They also have free shipping right now for any order!  Happy Shopping!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kinda like the Once Upon A Time box idea.
> 
> I am hoping July is a good month.  I was a bit peeved I could only review 4 products (I have the Davine products).  Also...don't leave anything in your cart...if I get one more e-mail to "Finish what (I) started!" I might scream.  Bad BB! Stop spamming me!  I put things in there and then let myself go back and forth to see if I really want to spend the money.  So far...no.  I keep changing things in my cart after thinking about it.


 as soon as i see that e-mail "oh no! you left something in your cart", i delete it, lol.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, FYI for anyone who has been staring at stuff on the Origins website... they're having a 12-hour sale from 9pm -9 am (EST, so about 9 hours left).
> 
> ...


 Don't forget to use Ebates for 4% cash back!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love SUITS, but I love Covert Affairs even more and they will be back to back this year. YAY!!!!!


 you completely read my mind on that! A covert affairs themed box would be amazing! Annie always travels to far away places, so it would be a cool way to incorporate brands from overseas.


----------



## melonz (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, FYI for anyone who has been staring at stuff on the Origins website... they're having a 12-hour sale from 9pm -9 am (EST, so about 9 hours left).
> 
> ...


 Hm, no free shipping for any order. =/ Says there's a $50 minimum


----------



## rouxroux (Jun 27, 2013)

Does anyone know how often the pick twos get restocked? They've been OOS for a while and I'm just sitting on my order. I got a 20% off coupon and only a few days left to use it.

ETA: Oh, I just checked and they are back in stock. Yeah!!


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 27, 2013)

So I'm reading a lot of 13 month anniversary codes... do they skip the 12 month anniversary?


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still curious what the 13 month "keychain" will be after the rebranding


I got my keychain this month and it was still with the old logo.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 27, 2013)

> Does anyone know how often the pick twos get restocked? They've been OOS for a while and I'm just sitting on my order. I got a 20% off coupon and only a few days left to use it. ETA: Oh, I just checked and they are back in stock. Yeah!!


 And they're out of stock again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still curious what the 13 month "keychain" will be after the rebranding


 Hmm good point.  June was my 12 months. I wonder if they will try and get rid of their supply of what is left before sending out anything new.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 27, 2013)

> And they're out of stock again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Grrrr that is so frustrating!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 27, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Hm, no free shipping for any order. =/ Says there's a $50 minimum


The Origins website still says Free Standard Shipping for Every Order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I added some things to my cart, and the free shipping was reflected when I attempted to check out!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 27, 2013)

> And they're out of stock again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think they are restocking them or something because they just had 3 brand new ones. I saw they were back in and quick put the stuff I've been wanting in my cart, then I made some coffee and they were gone! Arggg


----------



## gemstone (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you, tnorth1852!!  Yes, there is free (5-7 day) shipping on every order right now.  An order of $50 or above gets you expedited (2 day) shipping.
> ...


 I think it might be 9:00 AM PST- I just used the code 5 minutes ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 27, 2013)

For the Origins peeps- I've been stocking up!

I got the $10 sampler pack 2-3 weeks ago and LOVED everything (used code BEST for the charcoal mask sample) 

bought the serum ($55) from Birchbox with points and my 25% off 13 month code for $1.25 (coming today)

(PS!! They were out of stock on the plus two sample packs so I called customer service and they said I could pick one when they are back in stock and call them and they would send it out to me for free!!) 

Then I ordered the Night-a-mins cream (IN LOVE!!!) and used code 'retailmenot' (good till 6/30 on orders over 30 bucks) and got a ginger whipped souffle body cream (bigger than the night a mins and worth $18!) and a ginger shower gel sample (maybe 1- 1.5 oz?) and got free shipping (put this order in last week and got it Tuesday)

Then I ordered the checks and balances frothy wash wash (20) with free shipping and used my $10 off code which brought it down to 10.50 for the order (ordered monday I think when they announced free shipping on everything- no code needed and it should come friday) 

I LOVE SHOPPING!


----------



## inlustro (Jun 27, 2013)

I haven't even gotten the keychain yet... how long ago did you get yours? Did you get an email that it was on the way or did it just show up?


----------



## dotybird (Jun 27, 2013)

> I haven't even gotten the keychain yet... how long ago did you get yours? Did you get an email that it was on the way or did it just show up?


 I got it a week ago. It just showed up randomly and I can't even remember if there was a card included. June was actually my 14th box, so I guess it was a little late.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 27, 2013)

I just sent an email to bb asking why I've never received a keychain and I have been a member since January 2012.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 27, 2013)

So my sumita eyeliner shipped and my suki has not.  Oh aight bb.


----------



## melonz (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you, tnorth1852!!  Yes, there is free (5-7 day) shipping on every order right now.  An order of $50 or above gets you expedited (2 day) shipping.
> ...


 Argh! I'm not sure why it didn't work for me! It still had the shipping included at the check out page.


----------



## puppyluv (Jun 27, 2013)

Are they still offering 220 points for signing up for an annual subscription? I thought I read that somewhere. I'm thinking about taking the plunge.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 27, 2013)

For the keychain I got an email saying I should be receiving a gift from them if I had not received it already.  My keychain came the next day.  Was kind of hoping it wouldn't be the old design but oh well, I'll probably never use it anyway.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 27, 2013)

They said because I cancelled for one month I can't get a keychain. That's bull because I received a sixteen month code last month. I'm calling bb out on their bs. So much for loyalty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 27, 2013)

> They said because I cancelled for one month I can't get a keychain. That's bull because I received a sixteen month code last month. I'm calling bb out on their bs. So much for loyalty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aw man I just gave mine to my mom the other day. I totally would have mailed it to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, FYI for anyone who has been staring at stuff on the Origins website... they're having a 12-hour sale from 9pm -9 am (EST, so about 9 hours left).
> 
> ...


UGH! I saw this too late!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah they still won't send it to me. I cancelled for one month (which was month 13) because my unemployment ran out. (I'm working again, yay me!) I told them that and they didn't care. So I guess I'll get in April 2014, smh. Thank you to the person who would've mailed it to me. It's just a keychain but I'm trying to argue to birch box about consistency because they lack it in their cs department.


----------



## ShesaRenegade (Jun 27, 2013)

quene8106 - pm me your address.  I received one of the keychains a couple of months ago and I have no need for it.  It's been sitting in a basket for the past couple of months.  It's cute, just not something I'll use.


----------



## beautynewbie (Jun 27, 2013)

V



> Yeah they still won't send it to me. I cancelled for one month (which was month 13) because my unemployment ran out. (I'm working again, yay me!) I told them that and they didn't care. So I guess I'll get in April 2014, smh. Thank you to the person who would've mailed it to me. It's just a keychain but I'm trying to argue to birch box about consistency because they lack it in their cs department.


 I hate the inconsistencies. I cancelled for a couple of months last year but got my keychain after the 13th box :/


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 27, 2013)

> V I hate the inconsistencies. I cancelled for a couple of months last year but got my keychain after the 13th box :/


 Wow. This is exactly what I'm talking about. These subscription boxes need to realize that we're always comparing and contrasting our experiences, items we received, etc. on online forums. If we see something out of order we are not afraid to call them out on it. (Example: suki support, befinegate, jcat palette with ipsy, etc)


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 27, 2013)

Pick Two's are available again!!! I just got June Jacobs and Stila!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!  I got the DDF and Stila lip glaze in Camera!



> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pick Two's are available again!!! I just got June Jacobs and Stila!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Pick Two's are available again!!! I just got June Jacobs and Stila!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay me too! I was refreshing all day day waiting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 27, 2013)

> Thanks for the heads up! Â I got the DDF and Stila lip glaze in Camera!


 Gah! I saw that one after the fact, lol... I got so excited they were back in stock again that I just took the first one without paying attention


----------



## lovepink (Jun 27, 2013)

I almost did that!  I saw the June Jacobs pumpkin one and was like "I missed all the good ones." Then I saw the arrow for the drop down.  I felt all panicked and like I had to hurry so I could still get it!  I ended up playing cart roulette.  "I will keep shopping and adding and subtracting things, and if it is still there when I am ready to check out, it is meant to be.  If it is not there then I am not going to order."  Lol



> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Gah! I saw that one after the fact, lol... I got so excited they were back in stock again that I just took the first one without paying attention


----------



## flynt (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the update! I was hoping they would be restocked before my 20% off code expired.  Tough choice but I went with the DDF cleanser and stila lip glaze, I decided to pass on the exfoliator since I was buying the Suki scrub.


----------



## angienharry (Jun 27, 2013)

I just got my pick two too!! Last month I was supposed to get a pick two with the Mary Lou manizer and they said it was sold out so they gave me 100 points but darn it I love me some pick twos! I got to use my 20% off too. Good deal today ladies ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 27, 2013)

> Thanks for the update! I was hoping they would be restocked before my 20% off code expired. Â Tough choice but I went with the DDF cleanser and stila lip glaze, I decided to pass on the exfoliator since I was buying the Suki scrub. Â


 **slams head against the wall**


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 27, 2013)

> **slams head against the wall**


 I was just so happy they were back in stock that my brain stopped working, lol


----------



## DorotaD (Jun 28, 2013)

> Yeah they still won't send it to me. I cancelled for one month (which was month 13) because my unemployment ran out. (I'm working again, yay me!) I told them that and they didn't care. So I guess I'll get in April 2014, smh. Thank you to the person who would've mailed it to me. It's just a keychain but I'm trying to argue to birch box about consistency because they lack it in their cs department.


 Congrats on getting a job! Yay for work giving us $ to pay for more makeup and beauty products :-D


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats on getting a job! Yay for work giving us $ to pay for more makeup and beauty products :-D


 Thank you!



I got the job in February and I never want to be unemployed for four months ever again in my life.  I don't want to wish long-term unemployment on anyone.  It sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've avoided Sephora and Ulta all month! Go me!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I almost did that!  I saw the June Jacobs pumpkin one and was like "I missed all the good ones." Then I saw the arrow for the drop down.  I felt all panicked and like I had to hurry so I could still get it! * I ended up playing cart roulette.  "I will keep shopping and adding and subtracting things, and if it is still there when I am ready to check out, it is meant to be.  If it is not there then I am not going to order."  Lol*


 I totally do this - it can help save you money in the long run.  Stops the impulse buy sometimes!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 28, 2013)

I won the keychain battle, lol. They're sending me a new one. Again, it is not about the keychain per se, but the inconsistencies with their customer service. If you keep counting my anniversaries coupon wise, you should have sent me something FOUR months ago or I should've gotten a three month coupon instead of a sixteen month one (that I didn't use btw, lol) Thank you to the ladies on here that offered to send me one. MUT is awesome!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 28, 2013)

Congrats!  I agree BB is super inconsistent in customer service.  I quit BB from October until January and a few months ago I got my keychain and was like "Huh?"  Then I realized if you added the 9 months I subscribed Jan 2012-Sept 2012, then January 2013-April 2013 it added up to the 13 months or whatever.



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I won the keychain battle, lol. They're sending me a new one. Again, it is not about the keychain per se, but the inconsistencies with their customer service. If you keep counting my anniversaries coupon wise, you should have sent me something FOUR months ago or I should've gotten a three month coupon instead of a sixteen month one (that I didn't use btw, lol)
> 
> Thank you to the ladies on here that offered to send me one. MUT is awesome!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 28, 2013)

btw just a heads up- another inconsistency. 

I called the 20th because I wanted to place an order but the 2 packs were out of stock and my coupon was only good for one more day. 

The rep said no problem, place my order and call back when they are in stock and they will send it out for free. So i called today because I wanted the june jacobs and stila pack. 

the rep told me after looking at my order that I was not eligible for a plus 2 pack because I used points and a discount. 

WHAT?! She said I have to pay more than $35 - CASH AFTER EVERYTHING WAS ALL SAID AND DONE. 

HUH?! I told her I placed an order using points and a discount in janurary and I only paid $13 out of pocket and got a plus 2 pack. So she caved and said they would send one this time, but in the future i would have to PAY more than $35 cash after all discounts in order to be eligible. 

 has this been the case with you guys?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> btw just a heads up- another inconsistency.
> 
> ...


Weird! I just ordered a Cargo blush, the Wanderlust CC set, Yes to Grapefruit moisturizer, and a 2 pack.  I used the comeback20 code and 400 points and paid nothing (total was 39.99).  It definitely lets you do it on the website, sheesh BB employees of all people should know how serious we are about our samples LOL.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> btw just a heads up- another inconsistency.
> 
> ...


I just ordered online using points and got the 2 pack.  I wonder if this is a new policy that will be starting soon.  I really hope not because one of the great things about BB is the points and free 2 packs.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> btw just a heads up- another inconsistency.
> 
> ...


 Nope, I just placed an order this morning for Suki cleanser and 2 pack...used points and only paid $1.88. Maybe she just didn't know how their website works...would not surprise me in the least.


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 28, 2013)

FYI TJ Maxx in my area has Strivectin eye cream full size for $30. I only saw two on the shelf. It was so tempting, but between my Sephora point perk hoarding, and all of the gifts L'Oreal gave me, it will be a very long time before I need any skincare items.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> btw just a heads up- another inconsistency.
> 
> ...


 Not at all.. I paid about $16-17 on a $112 order after points and a code and got my sample pack with no problem.

On the topic of "wtf birchbox?", every time I leave a review on one of the items in my box it gives me an error for my nickname, saying it "must be between 4 and 24 characters." Um, so I guess I can't use my first name like I usually do with reviews then since it's only 3 letters long.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 29, 2013)

I forgot to add a pick two pack a few months ago and emailed them about it and they pretty much told me tough luck and that I wasn't eligible since I had used a coupon code. I didn't fight them on it, but maybe that's just a problem with the CS?


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 29, 2013)

question for anyone who knows:

i just got my mom a 3 month sub for mother's day last month, and wanted to add another 3 months to take advantage of the double points...the gift page just goes through the new sub page, and says july would be the first box

if i go through will she get two boxes or will it add onto the current? (same email address entered), i'm confused and it takes them forever to answer so hoping this is faster lol

thanks in advance!


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 30, 2013)

I had 2 Birchbox subscriptions until after the April boxes, but then canceled one, only because I just had so many samples and products to get through.  Last week my bag that had my entire makeup collection and all my skin, hair and body care products in it was stolen while I was on vacation, so I just resubbed on my 2nd account.  I hope its a good Birchbox month!

I did some power shopping at Sephora yesterday.  (I cant wait for stuff to ship if I shopped online - I need stuff now!) but I looked at the Birchbox website after I got home, and noticed the Plus Two samples had June Jacobs Pumpkin exfoliator that I had been dying to try, and Stila HD balm.  I had just spent more than 350.00 at Sephora,so didn't want to spend more so I just got the Plus Two samples for 10.00.  I used my points and just paid for shipping.   10.00, even though it was my points, plus 5.00 for shipping seems like a lot for a couple samples, but I really want to try that June Jacobs!  I almost purchased the full-size a couple times, but I had used a product that contained pumpkin from another brand (Zia?) a couple years ago and had a rash, so I was reluctant to purchase the June Jacobs.  I'm so glad I get to try the sample.  I have great hopes for this!


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 30, 2013)

One thing about having my bag of makeup and skin, body and hair care products stolen is that even though I bought all new stuff, I'm really looking forward to whatever surprises will be in my subs this month.  I love using the samples I get in my boxes as I love to change up my routine and I think my hair and skin behaves better if I give it a little change for a few days every now and then. 

A couple of brands I would love to see in my subscription boxes (either Birchbox or Sample Society) that have never been included would be Living Proof hair care and Actifirm skin care.  I purchased an entire regimen of Living Proof Restore at Sephora yesterday, but I would like to try the other Living Proof lines.


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 30, 2013)

> I had 2 Birchbox subscriptions until after the April boxes, but then canceled one, only because I just had so many samples and products to get through.Â  Last week my bag that had my entire makeup collection and all my skin, hair and body care products in it was stolen while I was on vacation, so I just resubbed on my 2nd account.Â  I hope its a good Birchbox month!


 Did they steal it from your hotel room? I'm horrified of something like that happening to me. I hope the theif uses something and gets a horrible rash.


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did they steal it from your hotel room? I'm horrified of something like that happening to me. I hope the theif uses something and gets a horrible rash.


 I was at a cottage in Maine (I live in Boston) and it was stolen from my car when I stopped to use a bathroom at a rest area with a restaurant when I was driving home.   I hope they get a rash too!

Its kind of funny.  I used to work at a different hospital from where I work now, and I left a Korres lip gloss at my desk.  I had a very annoying coworker who was always trying to talk to me about natural products and would always sit at my desk when I wasn't there.  I left my Korres lippie on my desk one day and was planning on throwing it out because I had cold sores, but it disappeared from desk.  I knew she took it, and then a week later she came in with a mouth full of cold sores --- karma!  (I would see this woman walk out of the inpatient supply closet with bags full of cheap hospital toiletries too so taking things that don't belong to her wasn't unusual for her)


----------



## dd62 (Jun 30, 2013)

If I cancel can I still keep and spend my points I already have?


----------



## OiiO (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I cancel can I still keep and spend my points I already have?


 Yes, you keep your points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was at a cottage in Maine (I live in Boston) and it was stolen from my car when I stopped to use a bathroom at a rest area with a restaurant when I was driving home.   I hope they get a rash too!
> 
> Its kind of funny.  I used to work at a different hospital from where I work now, and I left a Korres lip gloss at my desk.  I had a very annoying coworker who was always trying to talk to me about natural products and would always sit at my desk when I wasn't there.  I left my Korres lippie on my desk one day and was planning on throwing it out because I had cold sores, but it disappeared from desk.  I knew she took it, and then a week later she came in with a mouth full of cold sores --- karma!  (I would see this woman walk out of the inpatient supply closet with bags full of cheap hospital toiletries too so taking things that don't belong to her wasn't unusual for her)


 LMAO - people can be such odd birds.  That is just nasty. I keep thinking: MRSA/C.DIFF/HEP C/etc when I see them sharing makeup/lip products/etc.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was at a cottage in Maine (I live in Boston) and it was stolen from my car when I stopped to use a bathroom at a rest area with a restaurant when I was driving home.   I hope they get a rash too!
> 
> Its kind of funny.  I used to work at a different hospital from where I work now, and I left a Korres lip gloss at my desk.  I had a very annoying coworker who was always trying to talk to me about natural products and would always sit at my desk when I wasn't there.  I left my Korres lippie on my desk one day and was planning on throwing it out because I had cold sores, but it disappeared from desk.  I knew she took it, and then a week later she came in with a mouth full of cold sores --- karma!  (I would see this woman walk out of the inpatient supply closet with bags full of cheap hospital toiletries too so taking things that don't belong to her wasn't unusual for her)


 Oh my dear god, that is horrifying. I will never understand why people steal in general, but specifically items that are used for personal care. Unless it's hairspray or something that can be kept perfectly sanitary, it grosses me out. Even if you hadn't had a cold sore, why would she ever want to apply a lip gloss that had been all over someone else's lips. Gross gross gross.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 1, 2013)

sooo juicy couture came out with a new perfume called "noir". who wants to bet that there will be samples of this in our box by august?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sooo juicy couture came out with a new perfume called "noir". who wants to bet that there will be samples of this in our box by august?


 haha! A while ago i saw a blogger post about their new perfume. I shared it on FB and laughed because that's exactly what i thought!!


----------



## PAsh (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> btw just a heads up- another inconsistency.
> 
> ...


yeah...BB customer service leaves a lot to be desired...once i saved up about $30 worth of points, and was using a 20% off promo code. I have been with BB almost since it's inception (give or take 2-3 months), and have made many purchases stacking my points with discount, and it has always been percentage off TOTAL PURCHASE PRICE, then using the points to partially pay for the price after discount, then pay with your own money after the points dollars have been deducted...the last time i tried to do that and I had to call customer service to address an issue, she sarcastically informed me that "the discounts will only be deducted after my points dollars are taken off the total purchase price" (i.e. $20 purchase - $10 in points, then the 20% discount will only be applied towards the remaining $10 I am paying in cash for). I kinda bantered with her and told her that no, it's discount first, then points...she then argued back and said something to the tune that  I am already getting a discount, i can't then pay with "virtual money" rather real cash..because i guess then what's the point, BB needs to make real money...not giving people merchandise with their BB points money...I was so ticked off that i called back again to review the points and discount combo policy with another customer service rep, only to be told that I was right with the discount first, then points...of course, i sent an email addressing the first rep that she was misinformed in the company (that she works for) policy, and thus, is causing confusion for me...and that I really did not appreciate her sarcastic tone concerning my trying to stack my discounts with points- thus getting items for almost next to nothing...I mean, really, I am not begging for freebies here...and this isn't a charity case..if BB does not want to "give away" items for no money, then they shouldn't have started the points system....and if they are going to revise/ change it now, i think it will draw so much backlash that it could seriously hurt their business.

Most of us, I think, stuck around for the once in a blue moon great sample and, more importantly, the points to be used towards items.

Anyway, so yes, I agree, they are very inconsistent...with the added side order of rude!


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 1, 2013)

> sooo juicy couture came out with a new perfume called "noir". who wants to bet that there will be samples of this in our box by august?


 I know you guys are kidding, but I just read the notes, and I really hope I get to sample it this month. It has almost all of my favorite notes, including honeysuckle, gardenia, Jasmine, Amber, caramel, vanilla and sandalwood. It also says mandarin and berries, which could go either way for me. I hope it's blackberries. aEta: Sorry about the horrible typing. I'm on a new tablet and it seems to have some issues interfacing on this message board.


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 1, 2013)

I got charged !


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 1, 2013)

> I got charged !


 Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 1, 2013)

ooh my mom's account just had her (non) clicky truck turn into July

nothing on mine, but charge day!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sooo juicy couture came out with a new perfume called "noir". who wants to bet that there will be samples of this in our box by august?


I love Juicy Couture's perfumes (and I own most of them!) and I'd love to get a sample of this


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love Juicy Couture's perfumes (and I own most of them!) and I'd love to get a sample of this


 I only own Viva La Juicy and its almost out so I need to buy a new one, I think I want to get Juicy La Fleur but if I like the new one thats perfect!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only own Viva La Juicy and its almost out so I need to buy a new one, I think I want to get Juicy La Fleur but if I like the new one thats perfect!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My favorite ones are viva la juicy and la fleur. i wasn't a fan of the original one or the couture lala but i'm very curious about this new one. i wish that it came on it's on rollerball instead of being paired with viva la juicy.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 1, 2013)

Are we getting a sneak peek video today?


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my dear god, that is horrifying. I will never understand why people steal in general, but specifically items that are used for personal care. Unless it's hairspray or something that can be kept perfectly sanitary, it grosses me out. Even if you hadn't had a cold sore, why would she ever want to apply a lip gloss that had been all over someone else's lips. Gross gross gross.


 I don't either. I learned early in life through a friend to guard my purse/makeup bag because sadly... it's shady world out there full of people who take things from others. My best friend in high school had received from her mom a new purse and tons of makeup, from eyeliner to shadows and lip products for her birthday (her mom was also an Avon rep) and less than a week later in the bathroom in school, she left her bag by the sink and when she came back out, I guess some girl took it. I hope the thief got an eye infection or something. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 1, 2013)

> Are we getting a sneak peek video today?


 My guess would be Friday based on previous months....however if BB is giving their employees a 4 day weekend maybe they will release it on Wednesday?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 1, 2013)

BB never does the previews on the first day of the month, that's for sure.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 1, 2013)

Off topic, sort of. Enabler Alert: If anyone ordered that sample kit from Origins or missed the free shipping... They offer free shipping every day on every order made from a mobile device.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know you guys are kidding, but I just read the notes, and I really hope I get to sample it this month. It has almost all of my favorite notes, including *honeysuckle, gardenia, Jasmine, Amber, caramel, vanilla and sandalwood*. It also says mandarin and berries, which could go either way for me. I hope it's blackberries.
> 
> aEta: Sorry about the horrible typing. I'm on a new tablet and it seems to have some issues interfacing on this message board.


 Ooohhhhh that sounds like it would smell amazing!  I love those scents!  Finally maybe a Juicy perfume I'd love.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My guess would be Friday based on previous months....however if BB is giving their employees a 4 day weekend maybe they will release it on Wednesday?





> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB never does the previews on the first day of the month, that's for sure.


 Ahhh, for some reason I thought it was on the first of the month.  Hopefully it will be soon!


----------



## msbelle (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Off topic, sort of. Enabler Alert: If anyone ordered that sample kit from Origins or missed the free shipping... They offer free shipping every day on every order made from a mobile device.



Oh, I didn't know that. Thank you!

Charged today, also. I like getting the perfume samples but I'd rather try the Folle de Joie eau de parfum. Maybe they'll put it in a future box for me.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Off topic, sort of. Enabler Alert: If anyone ordered that sample kit from Origins or missed the free shipping... They offer free shipping every day on every order made from a mobile device.


 that's good to know. thanks for the tip!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Off topic, sort of. Enabler Alert: If anyone ordered that sample kit from Origins or missed the free shipping... They offer free shipping every day on every order made from a mobile device.


 Good to know! I think I am going to buy the Check &amp; Balances cleanser...which I tried from that sample kit. Bunch of enablers...all of you!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 1, 2013)

I gifted myself a 3 month sub when they had the double points offer and I got tracking for my welcome box.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I gifted myself a 3 month sub when they had the double points offer and I got tracking for my welcome box.


 I did the same thing! Still waiting for tracking though, I'm so excited to be getting two boxes this month!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 1, 2013)

I gifted myself a year!!! Double points...woohoo!! Happy birthday to me ðŸŽ


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 1, 2013)

> I did the same thing! Still waiting for tracking though, I'm so excited to be getting two boxes this month!Â





> I gifted myself a year!!! Double points...woohoo!! Happy birthday to me ðŸŽ


 Yay for double points and double boxes! Hopefully our welcome boxes are good!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 1, 2013)

> Yay for double points and double boxes! Hopefully our welcome boxes are good!


 My "welcome" box was June's box, as this was my first month subbed to BB... Do they usually send out a standard welcome box instead of the current monthly boxes??


----------



## gemstone (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My "welcome" box was June's box, as this was my first month subbed to BB... Do they usually send out a standard welcome box instead of the current monthly boxes??


 You only get a welcome box if it is a gift subscription- they do it so the person you are sending it to will get the box on the date of your choosing- and they don't have to worry about the waitlist.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 1, 2013)

> You only get a welcome box if it is a gift subscription- they do it so the person you are sending it to will get the box on the date of your choosing- and they don't have to worry about the waitlist.


 Ahhhh! I see! Thanks for clearing that up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good to know! I think I am going to buy the Check &amp; Balances cleanser...which I tried from that sample kit. Bunch of enablers...all of you!


 don't forget to use your 10 off code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> for 10.50 (using code and getting free shipping) i think it's a great buy! i just got mine last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Charged! Yay! Can't wait to see what this box has in store for us!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Charged! Yay! Can't wait to see what this box has in store for us!


 Me too! 

And your new pic is bee-u-tiful


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!
> 
> And your new pic is bee-u-tiful


Awwww, thank you Scoobs!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I gifted myself a 3 month sub when they had the double points offer and I got tracking for my welcome box.


 I did this too! No tracking yet though.


----------



## tasertag (Jul 2, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, I didn't know that. Thank you!

Â 

Charged today, also. I like getting the perfume samples butÂ I'd rather tryÂ the Folle de Joie eau de parfum. Maybe they'll putÂ it in a future box for me.




Â 


I have a sample of this and it is AMAZING. It's a clear favorite fragrance of mine. I'll have to pick up a bottle when I run out.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have only heard good things about Folle de Joie. I am hoping I will see it one of my boxes this month.


 I got real lucky. I have two accts. On my original one, I got the Fabulous perfume which I didn't like so much. It's too musky for me. It does have floral/fruity fragrance but it settles out quickly after you spray and the musky smell emerges about 2 to 3 mins after you sprayed. Maybe it's my body's chemistry? I don't know. The Joie (I was so ecstatic that I got that in my 2nd account). Oh MY GOSH, I love it. I'm not really a floral person but this is just a right amount of floral. Drat, I just ran out of it because I wanted to smell it again. It's like citrus and Jasmine in light floral version.  According to Birchbox's description of this Joie perfume: 

The perfume opens with a burst of freshness from an intimate blend of calming citrus and a light woodsy floral, giving away to playful hints of cognac. Its middle notesâ€”jasmine and Damascenia roseâ€”give the fragrance a carefree, summery vibe. Finally, warm base notes of spicy woods and rich leather add a seductive finish.

I do smell citrus, woodsy floral (so stuble) Barely smell cognac. Did smell Jasmine and Damascenia rose (the strongest ones and stayed on for a long time). Don't really smell much barely there spicy woods.. No leather smell maybe it's blended well with woodsy fragrance so that's probably why I didn't smell leather.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got real lucky. I have two accts. On my original one, I got the Fabulous perfume which I didn't like so much. It's too musky for me. It does have floral/fruity fragrance but it settles out quickly after you spray and the musky smell emerges about 2 to 3 mins after you sprayed. Maybe it's my body's chemistry? I don't know. The Joie (I was so ecstatic that I got that in my 2nd account). Oh MY GOSH, I love it. I'm not really a floral person but this is just a right amount of floral. Drat, I just ran out of it because I wanted to smell it again. It's like citrus and Jasmine in light floral version.  According to Birchbox's description of this Joie perfume:
> 
> ...


 I absolutely LOVE the Joie perfume! It is on my list of things to buy with points......when I save up some more!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It sounds like it's right up my alley. All of my favorite scents have citrus notes.


 Exactly.. For the longest time; its mostly citrus notes that stood out all day long. My hubby has an obssession with lemons and lemonade any citrus scented.. He tells me that its one of his favorite frangance of all! I normally wear vanilla scented which he does like..


----------



## sarah576 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am so impatient.. I want the sneak peek video!! So excited about with Suits theme even if its only a "partial theme" for the women's box. I had no idea the new season starts up in 2 weeks!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got real lucky. I have two accts. On my original one, I got the Fabulous perfume which I didn't like so much. It's too musky for me. It does have floral/fruity fragrance but it settles out quickly after you spray and the musky smell emerges about 2 to 3 mins after you sprayed. Maybe it's my body's chemistry? I don't know. The Joie (I was so ecstatic that I got that in my 2nd account). Oh MY GOSH, I love it. I'm not really a floral person but this is just a right amount of floral. Drat, I just ran out of it because I wanted to smell it again. It's like citrus and Jasmine in light floral version.  According to Birchbox's description of this Joie perfume:
> 
> ...


 I got it in one of my boxes, and I COVET it. I just wish they had smaller bottles of it, because 100 bucks is a lot for me, also, a 3 oz. perfume is gigantic for me, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm definitely saving up my points for it, though.


----------



## hlroberts (Jul 2, 2013)

This is off topic, BUT I had to share with the BirchBox MUT ladies. Beauty Brands is having their annual liter sale and Amika's Balancing Shampoo, Hydrate Conditioner, and Color pHerfection Shampoo are all included in the sale for only 12.98. (They're originally $45 and $38) I was introduced to Amika from BirchBox and figured some of you might want to stock up on these goodies, too!


----------



## hlroberts (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is off topic, BUT I had to share with the BirchBox MUT ladies. Beauty Brands is having their annual liter sale and Amika's Balancing Shampoo, Hydrate Conditioner, and Color pHerfection Shampoo are all included in the sale for only 12.98. (They're originally $45 and $38) I was introduced to Amika from BirchBox and figured some of you might want to stock up on these goodies, too!


 OOOH! And the Amika Obliphica Mask is on sale for 11 (originally 40).


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 2, 2013)

> I got it in one of my boxes, and I COVET it. I just wish they had smaller bottles of it, because 100 bucks is a lot for me, also, a 3 oz. perfume is gigantic for me, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm definitely saving up my points for it, though.


 Agreed. Under $35 especially I like to switch often with other frangances.


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 2, 2013)

I've been wanting to try the Joie perfume for so long!!!  I even got a 2nd BB this month so I  might eventually end up with a sample lol.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 2, 2013)

I wonder has anyone got an email from BB today regarding to spend $65 and get this free TiBi make up Empire State Building pouch?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 2, 2013)

> I wonder has anyone got an email from BB today regarding to spend $65 and get this free TiBi make up Empire State Building pouch?


 Yeah, I got it earlier.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder has anyone got an email from BB today regarding to spend $65 and get this free TiBi make up Empire State Building pouch?


 Yep.  It looks pretty cool.  Just have so many Ipsy bags......


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 2, 2013)

> I wonder has anyone got an email from BB today regarding to spend $65 and get this free TiBi make up Empire State Building pouch?


 Yup I saw it and I'm like naw I'm good birchbox. Unless they fill it up with more samples. I might go to LancÃ´me and get the eyeshadow palette thing with the cute graphic design and get the free with purchase gift.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 2, 2013)

> Yep.Â  It looks pretty cool.Â  Just have so many Ipsy bags......


 this is the reason i won't ever need make-up bags again. i don't even like them either. i need to create a trade list and throw them on there. come on, bb! we need better stuff in the bonus shop!


----------



## hellopengy (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOOH! And the Amika Obliphica Mask is on sale for 11 (originally 40).


 

Oh cool! Has anyone tried the mask (I haven't gotten around to using the sample yet)? How does it compare to the Macadamia mask?


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOOH! And the Amika Obliphica Mask is on sale for 11 (originally 40).


 Ahh! Enabler!  I want it but idk if I can afford it, but I want it lol... I may have to just make it work


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## angienharry (Jul 2, 2013)

I just ordered 4 amika liters and the hair mask. $62 plus free shipping and 3 extra samples. That's a years worth of shampoo and conditioner!!!


----------



## rouxroux (Jul 2, 2013)

I just bought the amika mask from BB a week ago. I was so excited to read that beauty brands is having sale. I figured I'll order some from beauty brands and return the BB one when I get it. But guess what? Beauty brands doesn't ship to HI. Why am I not surprised? BOO We miss out on all the good stuff


----------



## KayEss (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I LOVE the mask. It smells amazing and makes my hair super soft. I haven't tried the Macademia mask yet but I have tried lots of others and the Amika one is one of my favorites.

That liter sale is AMAZING.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So sad I'm on a no-buy for summer. I wish they had sales like that more than once a year. Boo.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 2, 2013)

I just bought the mask!  I used by BB points to get the smaller size of the mask last month but it was too good of a deal to turn down


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't tried the Macadamia mask yet, but I loved the Amika one, especially the smell.  I think I'll be buying one during this sale!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 2, 2013)

I got the Amika mask in my box, and I LOVED it. I haven't tried the Macademia mask to compare either. I just bought the Amika mask from the sale. I was just thinking about splurging for it full price earlier today. Good thing I didn't yet.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder has anyone got an email from BB today regarding to spend $65 and get this free TiBi make up Empire State Building pouch?


YES. and it was RIDICULOUSLY hard not to buy it cause I LOVE mod/artsy cityscapes. Gracious me, what on earth would I do with another small bag!? LOL


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2013)

> YES. and it was RIDICULOUSLY hard not to buy it cause I LOVE mod/artsy cityscapes. Gracious me, what on earth would I do with another small bag!? LOL


 Same here. I think the only thing that saved me from ordering was the fact that it's NYC, not San Francisco. I can resist NYC. San Francisco, not so much.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've tried both.  They're both really nice.  I think the Macadamia one is more moisturizing.  However, I like the Amika better because you can use it more than 2 x a week and it still is good for some extra moisture and pampering for my hair.  They both smell great but I like the scent of the Amika more.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 2, 2013)

> YES. and it was RIDICULOUSLY hard not to buy it cause I LOVE mod/artsy cityscapes. Gracious me, what on earth would I do with another small bag!? LOL


 EXACTLY! I'm with you about the style. I recently donated a bunch of make up bags. It can be so addicting!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Again, remember last month in June, BB started to release the spoiler on Monday? Or a few days later? Anyway, there hasn't been a spoiler release yet? Is it because we already know that it's SUITS collaboration box for July? Just thought it was strange. Yet, they're gonna start charging tmrw (3rd of July?) OR are they postponing it until next week due to the 4th of July weekend?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Again, remember last month in June, BB started to release the spoiler on Monday? Or a few days later? Anyway, there hasn't been a spoiler release yet? Is it because we already know that it's SUITS collaboration box for July? Just thought it was strange. *Yet, they're gonna start charging tmrw (3rd of July?)* OR are they postponing it until next week due to the 4th of July weekend?


 I've been charged for both my boxes...I always get charged on the 1st like clockwork.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 3, 2013)

No charges for me!  Although it is hard to see "soft" charges on my card.  Once it goes through I can see it but otherwise I have to take my actual balance from my available balance and determine where x amount of money could be "pending" from!

Wish the spoiler video would come out!  They start shipping a week from tomorow!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been charged for both my boxes...I always get charged on the 1st like clockwork.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Again, remember last month in June, BB started to release the spoiler on Monday? Or a few days later? Anyway, there hasn't been a spoiler release yet? Is it because we already know that it's SUITS collaboration box for July? Just thought it was strange. *Yet, they're gonna start charging tmrw (3rd of July?)* OR are they postponing it until next week due to the 4th of July weekend?
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wish the spoiler video would come out!  They start shipping a week from tomorow!


 AGREED


----------



## gemstone (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Again, remember last month in June, BB started to release the spoiler on Monday? Or a few days later? Anyway, there hasn't been a spoiler release yet? Is it because we already know that it's SUITS collaboration box for July? Just thought it was strange. Yet, they're gonna start charging tmrw (3rd of July?) OR are they postponing it until next week due to the 4th of July weekend?


 Birchbox charges on the first, and they rarely release the spoiler video on the first.  The day of the week doesn't matter, but it has coming out anytime during the first week

This years dates have been:

June 4th, May 5th, April 3rd, March 4th, Feb 1st, Jan 3rd

and the day of the week has been random.


----------



## Xiang (Jul 3, 2013)

> Birchbox charges on the first, and they rarely release the spoiler video on the first. Â The day of the week doesn't matter, but it has coming out anytime during the first week This years dates have been: June 4th, May 5th, April 3rd, March 4th, Feb 1st, Jan 3rd and the day of the week has been random.


 Is there also a date pattern to when box contents are available? Not necessarily the box I'll be getting but just boxes 1-3x in general. Thanks!!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 3, 2013)

On the 10th, I believe, is when the site changes and our profiles show our new boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh wait, you said box contents in general. I think it's a few days before the tenth, when the box urls start popping up there.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 3, 2013)

> On the 10th, I believe, is when the site changes and our profiles show our new boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh wait, you said box contents in general. I think it's a few days before the tenth, when the box urls start popping up there.


 Ugh but lately bb has been sneaky about their box urls, last month was the first one in awhile someone figured it out!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOOH! And the Amika Obliphica Mask is on sale for 11 (originally 40).


 I so have to pick it up! I love the Amika mask!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've tried both. I personally prefer the Amika because it makes my hair softer, and more moisturized. Also it smells better!


----------



## msbelle (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No charges for me!  Although it is hard to see "soft" charges on my card.  Once it goes through I can see it but otherwise I have to take my actual balance from my available balance and determine where x amount of money could be "pending" from!
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 3, 2013)

> This month I was charged on the 1st. Last month I was charged on the 3rd. I'd have to check but I think I get charged on the 3rd most of the time. Â


 Me too I get charged on the 3rd as well. I guess it varies.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is off topic, BUT I had to share with the BirchBox MUT ladies. Beauty Brands is having their annual liter sale and Amika's Balancing Shampoo, Hydrate Conditioner, and Color pHerfection Shampoo are all included in the sale for only 12.98. (They're originally $45 and $38) I was introduced to Amika from BirchBox and figured some of you might want to stock up on these goodies, too!


 Thank you for this info!

All of you enablers just cost me $16.93 for an Amika mask!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Just placed an order with Birchbox today. It is not really fun and exciting to me anymore. With all that new changes, I'm like bleh and its getting expensive...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just placed an order with Birchbox today. It is not really fun and exciting to me anymore. With all that new changes, I'm like bleh and its getting expensive...


 I feel the same...I don't know why I just can't quit BB - it's like the points collecting is addicting.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 3, 2013)

Yet another BirchBox collaboration:  

http://www.examiner.com/article/new-at-birchbox-another-exclusive

Doubt it'll make it's way into the beauty boxes though.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the same...I don't know why I just can't quit BB - it's like the points collecting is addicting.


 Me too, 



  Although, where I live, shampoo and conditioners selections suck. I'll stick to BB for hair stuff. There were some items I wanted to order but some were out of stock.. Like one of those battery charger for iphone and the iphone cover.


----------



## tasertag (Jul 3, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yet another BirchBox collaboration:  

http://www.examiner.com/article/new-at-birchbox-another-exclusive

Doubt it'll make it's way into the beauty boxes though.  


BB has this in their Bonus Shop as a "Gift with Purchase" of $65+ or more, kind of like those super cute pyramid earrings last month.


----------



## Xiang (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On the 10th, I believe, is when the site changes and our profiles show our new boxes.
> 
> 
> ...


 I see and thank you! I guess there's really nothing I can do but to wait, haha. I feel very excited for my boxes this month and it's only the 3rd.


----------



## tasertag (Jul 3, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

I see and thank you! I guess there's really nothing I can do but to wait, haha. I feel very excited for my boxes this month and it's only the 3rd.


Some boxes are shipped out prior to the 10th so you get the weight info, and some of those people actually receive their boxes before the 10th. With this and the spoilers/video it's always a fun (or torturous) game to try to figure out what you're getting.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 3, 2013)

Did anyone else get this email?

Quote: 
Dear Valued Customer, 

At Birchbox, we take customer service very seriously, and we tirelessly work to make our Shop the absolute best place to buy beauty, grooming, and lifestyle products online. We're writing because the shipping times you experienced on your recent full-size order from Birchbox were less than satisfactory. We had been testing a new shipping service, and it's now clear that for certain areas of the country the time to delivery does not meet our high standards. We have already switched back to using our previous, faster shipping carrier (USPS), and can assure you that your full-size product orders will arrive in a more timely manner in the future. 

Please let us know if there is anything else we can do to improve your Birchbox experience. 

All the best, 
Hayley and Katia 
Co-Founders of Birchbox 

I live in TX and it took 6 business days for my order to reach me, which I was honestly satisfied with, since that's the standard amount of time it takes for most packages to reach me. I've definitely seen complaints about Newgistics though and I really appreciate both the email and that BB has listened to those complaints and actually done something about it.

But now I REALLY want my July box! Now!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2013)

Yay, they're going back to plain old USPS for full-sized orders! Whoo! I think my last couple of orders took a couple of weeks to get to me.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 3, 2013)

FYI for anyone waiting on an order from BB, I received this email:





I placed an order on 6/27 that was shipped 6/28.  I didnt really notice that it was taking longer than normal (which isnt saying much anyway lol) but I guess at least their _trying_ to get better with their shipping.  I used 400 points and paid nothing so I really cant complain anyway!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 3, 2013)

I was just about to post this email. THANK THE GOOD LORD BABY JESUS!

It was so weird to have to wait forever when they had been so speedy in the past!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just about to post this email. THANK THE GOOD LORD BABY JESUS!
> 
> It was so weird to have to wait forever when they had been so speedy in the past!


Don't they know that all transgressions can be quickly forgotten with a discount code





I think my welcome box will be here Saturday, and my full size order not until next week.  The only thing making me nervous is that it's a lot of time for my Cargo blush I ordered to smash around.

*Edited to fix my grammar and add that BTW I just received my Women's Health refund check yesterday.  I had long forgotten about that.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank goodness they are switching back! My last order has taken 10 days....so far....to reach me. It is ridiculous! In the past it was so fast.

Just checked and supposedly my order is out for delivery. I say supposedly because last time they tried to deliver it in another city so it took an extra day to bumble its way to my house!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get this email?
> 
> ...


 I got it too! I'm glad they are going back to USPS, but honestly Newgistics doesn't take that long in my opinion. It's good that they really listen to their customers though!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 3, 2013)

I got the email and the last thing I bought was the Garden Box from a few months ago. I actually thought they arrived pretty quickly! Oh well, strange!


----------



## IffB (Jul 3, 2013)

Question about the Welcome box....I just received one for the yearly gift subscription to myself to get double points. It was...meh. Repeats from past months. Will I still get a July box or this is it for July?


----------



## dashali (Jul 3, 2013)

is the amika mask sale is over? I seam not to be able to find it!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 3, 2013)

I got the same email about the shipping. I ordered on June 27th and it shipped out the 28th but tracking has it scheduled to arrive July 9th or 10th. That is quite a long time, so I'm glad they care enough to be proactive about it. I have to say I'm pretty happy with their CS. I ordered myself a year gift sub when they had the double points promotion and I forgot to add a pick two and I noticed i only got single points. I called and they explained that I had to put in a code to get the double points but they fixed that plus gave me the pick two of my choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yo all beat me to that email. I just got it. Thank god!


----------



## wadedl (Jul 3, 2013)

My last order took about triple what it normally took, 2 weeks. I have another order coming today? It is in my city but it does't say out for delivery. It estimates it will be delivered July 6 but we'll see. I ordered that on June 26. Previous orders took a few days so I would have had it by Saturday or Monday morning at the latest.

I got the letter too.


----------



## LindaD (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dashali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is the amika mask sale is over? I seam not to be able to find it!


 It's still available here http://www.beautybrands.com/product/amika+obliphica+nourishing+hair+mask.do


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jul 3, 2013)

> I've tried both. I personally prefer the Amika because it makes my hair softer, and more moisturized. Also it smells better!


 The Amika mask is my new fave! I bought the deva curl no-poo shampoo and after only 2 uses it fried my hair! It was so dry and nasty! But that mask made my hair softer than before! Anyone know if you can return? And how it works? That stuff was $19 and there's NO way I'd let anyone else in my house touch it!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 3, 2013)

I had a full size order (shipped with Newgistics) take six days from New Jersey, which is actually faster than most from BB. I am out of town though so I am really getting annoyed when it just says "delivered"...I'm worried that my boxes are being left at my front door then being stolen rather than being delivered to my apartment office where I know they're safe and sound. My mom's welcome box is estimated to take 10-14 days though...not so good. I'm also kind of bummed that it still hasn't been updated at all but as long as it gets here I'll be happy.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 3, 2013)

just read on twitter that the july preview video will be up later this week!


----------



## dashali (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you! 

Oh, this forum is dangerous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's still available here http://www.beautybrands.com/product/amika+obliphica+nourishing+hair+mask.do


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm really glad they are switching back to their previous shipping for full size orders too!  I placed two orders during the time they were using Newgistics - the first took 13 days from placing my order to receiving it, the second took 11 days.  That's a pretty long time to wait, especially for beauty products.  It's too much of a hassle for me to plan what products I might need two weeks in advance if I can just go to the store to pick them up instead.  After those two experiences, I decided I wasn't going to order from the BB store anymore unless I was using points (plus getting the Pick 2's for free being raised to a $35 purchase.)  I guess they heard a lot of similar feedback!


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> July is my first month with Birchbox, so I'll be really bummed if we get men's products/samples in our boxes...do they do this often??


 I cant remember if they do or not I don't believe they do bc they have a womens and mens sub service. This is my first box also haven't been with them in a year


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jul 3, 2013)

With my last order going via Newgistics it took 8 days reach me. When I got orders shopped via USPS it was super fast. My order sat for four days at the Newgistics hub one town over from me.


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 3, 2013)

> Yup I saw it and I'm like naw I'm good birchbox. Unless they fill it up with more samples. I might go to LancÃ´me and get the eyeshadow palette thing with the cute graphic design and get the free with purchase gift.


 What? Lancome gwp? Where? Details?


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What? Lancome gwp? Where? Details?


 at belk. i got it yesterday. you get this big tote bag and a whole bunch of skincare and makeup with a $35 purchase.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 3, 2013)

I've been checking out some of the products from the Men's July box.  There are quite a few I wouldn't mind getting if they do give us some of the Men's items.  I know someone already said this but the business card case would be nice.


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh, I guess I can't do it online. Bummer. We don't have Belk locally. Thanks though.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 4, 2013)

I got my clicky truck for my July welcome box from my gift sub, July info is there but no clicky truck for my main BB account. Shipping is with newlogistics. Yuck. Why can't they just use USPS for everything!!


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 4, 2013)

> I'm really glad they are switching back to their previous shipping for full size orders too! Â I placed two orders during the time they were using Newgistics - the first took 13 days from placing my order to receiving it, the second took 11 days. Â That's a pretty long time to wait, especially for beauty products. Â It's too much of a hassle for me to plan what products I might need two weeks in advance if I can just go to the store to pick them up instead. Â After those two experiences, I decided I wasn't going to order from the BB store anymore unless I was using points (plus getting the Pick 2's for free being raised to a $35 purchase.) Â I guess they heard a lot of similar feedback!


 I sent them a complaint about the week it took a full-size order to get to me thru Newgistics. I live in NJ and could drive the round-trip to pick the stuff up in under 3 hours. USPS service standards are 2 business days to get a package from anywhere in NJ to anywhere in the state, so a week (5 business days) was crazy! I am more patient about the boxes, but not for a full-size order. It was nice to see that they do react pretty quickly to issues raised by their customers.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the same...I don't know why I just can't quit BB - it's like the points collecting is addicting.


 *Yes. I've been wanting to quit BB, but I've stayed on for the points. I planned for June to be my last BB. I would get the 50 points I need and be done. BUT they lumped all 3 of my hair items in the box into 1 item, so I had only 4 reviews.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    So I still need 10 points, and thus I'm in for July.  *


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh, I guess I can't do it online. Bummer. We don't have Belk locally. Thanks though.


 

*Try  calling the store directly and speak to a Lancome counter beauty advisor.  She/he will do their best to process and ship your order. If it can be done at all, someone on commission will make it happen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *

*I'm speaking as one who was a beauty rep for years at Filenes, then Macy's. I've never dealt with Belks except in person when visiting family in the south, but I've called other stores around the country when searching for a particular item , and all were happy to ship my order, as I was when I was a beauty advisor. Good luck!*


----------



## Emuhlyy (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> at belk. i got it yesterday. you get this big tote bag and a whole bunch of skincare and makeup with a $35 purchase.


Estee Lauder has the same thing.. it's a super cute Lilly Pulitzer beach bag that I couldn't pass up! Might jump on this Lancome one as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rochellena (Jul 4, 2013)

Does there happen to be any codes out for the BB store currently?


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does there happen to be any codes out for the BB store currently?


 bbshop - free shipping, no minimum. i bought something for $6 in the store and didn't pay shipping


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Yes. I've been wanting to quit BB, but I've stayed on for the points. I planned for June to be my last BB. I would get the 50 points I need and be done. BUT they lumped all 3 of my hair items in the box into 1 item, so I had only 4 reviews.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    So I still need 10 points, and thus I'm in for July.  *


 watch, this will be the stellar month for you, they really know how to keep you from cancelling.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> watch, this will be the stellar month for you, they really know how to keep you from cancelling.


*Well, that would be nice and very sneaky of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

Here's to hoping for spoilers tomorrow!  Perhaps BB will give Friday off for the holiday weekend but, hey, a girl can hope!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's to hoping for spoilers tomorrow!  Perhaps BB will give Friday off for the holiday weekend but, hey, a girl can hope!


Yes, need spoilers!


----------



## avonleabelle (Jul 4, 2013)

I got the email about shipping too. Glad they noticed. I used to get things from Birchbox in like three days now it takes two weeks to get full size orders.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 5, 2013)

The July pages are 404-ing! Looks like there's 42 boxes ... sooo many.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb1

PS. Hi everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's my first time posting on the BB board, but I've been a subscriber for almost a year and a half and stalking these forums for months! Love you guys!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 5, 2013)

> The July pages are 404-ing! Looks like there's 42 boxes ... sooo many. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb1 Welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> PS. Hi everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's my first time posting on the BB board, but I've been a subscriber for almost a year and a half and stalking these forums for months! Love you guys!


----------



## Dollysantana (Jul 5, 2013)

Birchbox Facebook sneak peek video when they hear from 50 people can't wait ðŸ˜


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Yes, need spoilers!


 Finally! It's 7 AM here pacific time; they're starting spolier #1 on FB fan page as we 'type' and stare at the screen lol


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 5, 2013)

Ooh gotta take my mom to the doc. Hoping for a sneak peek vid when I return!!!!


----------



## Steffi (Jul 5, 2013)

Sneak Peek Video is UP!

Under a spoiler juuuust in case!

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC4UEgH7dwk


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2013)

> Sneak Peek Video is UP! Under a spoiler juuuust in case!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yay, finally!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 5, 2013)

Ummmm so excited for.......

INSTAINS!! I seriously hope we all get these.  Even the barrettes look cute!


----------



## Steffi (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ummmm so excited for.......
> 
> ...


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 5, 2013)

> Ummmm so excited for.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



me too I really hope I get both of those.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree... but not so excited about:
> 
> ...


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too I really hope I get both of those.


 **fingerscrossed**


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 5, 2013)

I really want the cc cream and that Dr. Jarts stuff! The barrettes are also really cute. I'm not a self tanner person, so hopefully I won't get either of those.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ummmm so excited for.......
> ...


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me three!!! I will die of excitement if I get the
> ...


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ummmm so excited for.......
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jul 5, 2013)

Gah, those barrettes! Those look like they were probably made by Jane Tran. I love that brand's barrettes in that style. I actually hope they sell them so I can pick up a whole lot more with points. I have the smaller ones, and they're great for my hair, but I got a larger version from Sample Society, and those are even better. I can't believe how excited I am about hair clips!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 5, 2013)

Anything but the



Spoiler



self-tanning towelettes and body bronzer (even though i like Caudalie) please!


I will never use those.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok looks like someone didn't warning spoiler alert to talk about the items. So I guess I'm safe to say those things since I don't have a PC access until next week to do the warning spoiler Alert. I think it's great that some of you guys are fans of The Balm products. For some reason, it doesn't seem to work for me. Barrettes: I'm curious to try. All barrettes hardly ever work for my hair. Too heavy and always falls down. Not fan of fake tan stuff. Been lucky never to get them. Since I'm always tan due to living in CA. I do not sunbathe; just outdoorsy person. ðŸ™ No tan stuff!!! Look forward to try CC cream, Dr. Jart, and India hair oil. I have a long hair and always been on the hunt for best hair products.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Haha I am definitely in the minority, but I am actually super excited for the

Tan Towels (they are awesome!) and the Caudalie tinted oil!  Love LOVE the bobby pins too, that is actually a really cool lifestyle extra!!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jul 5, 2013)

This month looks good so far! I'm not too excited for the bronzing/tanning stuff since they never seem to send enough for me to get a great feel for them but the other items look great. I don't know how Suits related this items are though....the Men's box seemed to do a better tie in, at least IMO.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Ok looks like someone didn't warning spoiler alert to talk about the items. So I guess I'm safe to say those things since I don't have a PC access until next week to do the warning spoiler Alert. I think it's great that some of you guys are fans of The Balm products. For some reason, it doesn't seem to work for me. Barrettes: I'm curious to try. All barrettes hardly ever work for my hair. Too heavy and always falls down. Not fan of fake tan stuff. Been lucky never to get them. Since I'm always tan due to living in CA. I do not sunbathe; just outdoorsy person. ðŸ™ No tan stuff!!! Look forward to try CC cream, Dr. Jart, and India hair oil. I have a long hair and always been on the hunt for best hair products.


 Does anyone even try to go spoiler free for Birchbox? That's why I didn't use a spoiler. I always see in PopSugar where people say they want to go spoiler free, but it seems like no one here says that. With all of the variations it's pretty easy not to know exactly what you are getting until the website updates your box.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I am definitely in the minority, but I am actually super excited for the
> 
> ...


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Haha you will be Queen of the Trades this month!  Most of us will send you ALL OF THE TANNING STUFF!


 Ooo...ooo...I'll also take tanning stuff!  My poor legs have no color and they don't seem to want any either...so whatever doesn't turn me orange, I usually use.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Haha you will be Queen of the Trades this month! Â Most of us will send you ALL OF THE TANNING STUFF!


 ðŸ‘ðŸ‘‹ðŸ‘ðŸ‘‹


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 5, 2013)

*It all looks good for me except for*

*the hair oil*
*I wouldn't use the*

*barrettes*
*but my 2 grand daughters would!*

*Looks like a nice box this month! I already bought the*

*balm blush in Toile*
*and I'm on the fence about it, but I wouldn't mind another color.*

*Damn you BB! I was all set to cancel after July, but you might change my mind with all these great products!*


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooo...ooo...I'll also take tanning stuff!  My poor legs have no color and they don't seem to want any either...so whatever doesn't turn me orange, I usually use.


*My legs are so light they glow in the dark! *


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 5, 2013)

I contemplated going spoiler free this month but I just cannot resist!! I hope I get the bobby pins and i'm secretly holding out hope they send out more Suki scrub this month or folle de joie!


----------



## sarah1820 (Jul 5, 2013)

> I contemplated going spoiler free this month but I just cannot resist!! I hope I get the bobby pins and i'm secretly holding out hope they send out more Suki scrub this month or folle de joie!


 I don't know how anyone has the self control! I feel like I'm going nuts if I don't look at spoilers or my box preview lol! (maybe that's a sign I need to lay low for a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha!)


----------



## msbelle (Jul 5, 2013)

The only thing I hope I don't get is the tan towel. Really hoping for the CC cream or blush. I'd love to try the hair oil, too.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha you will be Queen of the Trades this month!  Most of us will send you ALL OF THE TANNING STUFF!





> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooo...ooo...I'll also take tanning stuff!  My poor legs have no color and they don't seem to want any either...so whatever doesn't turn me orange, I usually use.


 Haha YAY! We can hoard them all!!! My legs have a major Casper situation going on LOL


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *My legs are so light they glow in the dark! *


 Very funny.



 I would love the oil I think it has just some light tint and shimmer so would work for darker skin tone too.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 5, 2013)

Meh, for once I'm actually not excited about anything from that spoiler.

I guess that's a sign that I'm truly sampled out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 5, 2013)

I wouldn't mind getting the tan towels and the Caudalie stuff, but it would go right on my trade list.  I'm not sure how I feel about the InStain blushes.  I heard they were difficult to work with.  I've wanted to try them for myself though, so I guess I wouldn't mind getting one.  It seems like you couldn't really go wrong with any of them.  I think I'd like the hair clips though, even though I still haven't used the ones I got in my Sample Society box a while ago.


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 5, 2013)

I am hoping for the mineral CC cream, the Balm blush, and maybe the Dr. Jart stuff.  I guess the theme "Power-Play" loosely alludes to SUITS?


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm hoping for theBalm Instain and the hair oil. I wouldn't really mind anything in the video though.


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Meh, for once I'm actually not excited about anything from that spoiler. I guess that's a sign that I'm truly sampled out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here. I hope they don't send me any tanning stuff...i'm naturally tanned lol. I wouldn't mind the hair oil since I have loved almost all of the hair products that they have sent me but my hair is too short for those barrettes.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Haha you will be Queen of the Trades this month!  Most of us will send you ALL OF THE TANNING STUFF!


 I'm with ya, send me all the tanning stuff.  I will take it too!  Ya'll can have the hair oils and moisturizers.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm actually pretty excited about the barrettes! My hair is long, and heavily highlighted so I have lots of breakage around the crown and sides of my face...these are super cute, too!


----------



## Xiang (Jul 5, 2013)

The barrettes are super cute!! And can't wait for the box content pages to be available!!


----------



## msbelle (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I contemplated going spoiler free this month but I just cannot resist!! I hope I get the bobby pins and i'm secretly holding out hope they send out more Suki scrub this month or folle de joie!


 Haha, it's difficult to keep away but I won't read the Ipsy thread because I want to be surprised. But with BB there are so many products that I don't mind the spoilers.

I really, really want to try the Folle De Joie perfume! I love trying out new scents but one brand I wish they would stop sending to me is Juicy. They don't work for me. The Suki scrub is nice and I wouldn't mind getting one of those, also. I did order the 1 Oz. size to try and like it a lot.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'd be happy to get anything from the spoiler video except for the tanning towelettes. I'm sure they area fine product, but just not something I use or have interest in starting to use. I really hope I get the Instain blush!


----------



## unicorn (Jul 5, 2013)

I actually REEEEALLY want the Caudelie tinted oil. I'm on a shimmer/tinted body lotion/oil kick. I'm the most tan I've been in YEARS after a week of beach camping and I'm totally embracing it - the oil looks like it will be nice for evening out my color, particularly on my legs.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 5, 2013)

Seriously, give me a box with all the items featured and I'd be a happy birchbox camper. The only thing I feel meh about is the tanning towelettes but the Caudalie oil looks just up my alley even though I'm not big on tanners.


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 5, 2013)

I will be happy if I don't get anything tanning related. Most everything looks good, but I really really really want to try



Spoiler



the Dr Jart. Is it basically a serum? I love the brand.


I have aging as a concern on my profile, so that should help.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm ok with anything although I wouldn't want both tanner and bronzer. I just hope I get a good box with more than four items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh, fyi I wore my youngblood mattifying primer yesterday, under my Dr Jart bb cream, to a protest and then a party where I played badminton, and I didn'tneed any touch ups at all, so it must be really good stuff.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Meh, for once I'm actually not excited about anything from that spoiler.
> 
> I guess that's a sign that I'm truly sampled out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have the same sentiments about the spoiler video!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 5, 2013)

I'd really be ok with anything (especially The Balm blush and the Caudalie stuff) but I hope I don't get the tan towels.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 5, 2013)

i'm most excited about the lifestyle extra, why don't I already own any?!

another one that isn't that interested in the tanning stuff, but I wouldn't mind it.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Meh, for once I'm actually not excited about anything from that spoiler.
> 
> I guess that's a sign that I'm truly sampled out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I feel the same way.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm not really excited about anything in the video except for the barettes.  I may buy them if I don't get them in my box, they're adorable.  I'm so tired of cc creams hopefully I won't get that and the tanning items, I am ridiculously pale.  I'm still really excited for this month though hoping for non video products for once.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm excited for the blush and Dr. Jart. I wouldn't mind trying the cc cream, even though I'm totally happy with my Supergoop. The lifestyle extras are actually cute. Way better than a pen!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm excited for the blush and Dr. Jart. I wouldn't mind trying the cc cream, even though I'm totally happy with my Supergoop. The lifestyle extras are actually cute. Way better than a pen!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


*I'd rather have a cute pink pen over*

*barrettes*
*any day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 5, 2013)

Woohoo! Sneak peek video! I'm totally happy with everything EXCEPT the....

Tanning stuff....Caudalie tinted lotion and tanning towelettes....must beauty subs always try to make me tan??? LOL


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo! Sneak peek video! I'm totally happy with everything EXCEPT the....
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YOUR NEW PROFILE PIC IS GAWGEOUS!


Awwwww, why THANK YOU!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Woohoo! Sneak peek video! I'm totally happy with everything EXCEPT the....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



â¤â¤â¤ ur new profile pic!!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 5, 2013)

Not much that I'm super excited about. But I always have faith that the BB gods will treat me right. 





I can't tell if I would want the barrettes or not. I guess it just depends on how well they stay put/how they'd look in my hair. I definitely don't have any though so I guess it's a chance to try something new.

 
Not super interested in the CC cream but the ceremidin cream looks _okay._
 
I wouldn't mind the tanning towelettes since I've never tried them and I'm a little curious (it seems a little better than lotions but I doubt a single use could do much to darken up my skin).
 
I would also be okay with the tinted lotion since it seems like it provides instant results. My legs are SO pale and they could use a little darkening up every once in awhile, especially if I'm going out.
 
Would LOVE to try the In Stain. That's the one item I'm actually really interested in so hopefully I'll get it. I also would really like to try the India oil.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> â¤â¤â¤ ur new profile pic!!


Thank you Lex!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm not gonna hope for anything and pray for the best lol.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Finally some Instain! Fingers crossed I get it in at least one of my boxes!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 5, 2013)

> I'm not gonna hope for anything and pray for the best lol.


 haha! good strategy. i should do the same.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not gonna hope for anything and pray for the best lol.
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm most excited about the lifestyle extra, why don't I already own any?!


 Same here! They're super cute and will make a nice change from my usual plain black bobby pins, they're definitely easier to keep track of. It's a running gag between my friends and I that my hair snacks on bobby pins because I'm constantly pulling stray ones out of my hair lol


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 5, 2013)

Nothing looks good to me except OMG gimme the instains minis!!! so.cute.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 5, 2013)

I would honestly use any of it.  I am not psyched on the tan towels, but only because I have a whole box already!  Everything else would definitely get used right away!


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here! They're super cute and will make a nice change from my usual plain black bobby pins, they're definitely easier to keep track of. It's a running gag between my friends and I that my hair snacks on bobby pins because I'm constantly pulling stray ones out of my hair lol


 ditto, sometimes i'll find a bobby pin in my hair way after it should have been there just by running my hand through to detangle lol




 just saw livingproof style extender added to the shop, i so hope they're sampling it this month


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 5, 2013)

I have the Instain in Houndstooth/Mauve and would love another (especially in the Pinstripe/Plum shade)!  I think the barrettes are cute too!  Like many others, I'm really hoping to avoid the bronzing and tanning products--I like my pale skin!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 5, 2013)

I love the instain I bought during the sale! You do have to be suuuuper light handed though. These guys pack a punch.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 5, 2013)

June was my first month. I'm filling out the reviews now. i have not used one of the products yet. if I select that I have not used sample, will I still get 10 pts.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 5, 2013)

> June was my first month. I'm filling out the reviews now. i have not used one of the products yet. if I select that I have not used sample, will I still get 10 pts.


 Yes, you still get the points. I'm hoping that they eventually add a place where you can say why you didn't try something because that might be useful information for someone (there are certain things I don't dare try due to allergies, for example), but for now, we have to settle for saying we didn't try something.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 5, 2013)

> Yes, you still get the points. I'm hoping that they eventually add a place where you can say why you didn't try something because that might be useful information for someone (there are certain things I don't dare try due to allergies, for example), but for now, we have to settle for saying we didn't try something.


 Thanks


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Instain in Houndstooth/Mauve and would love another (especially in the Pinstripe/Plum shade)!  I think the barrettes are cute too!  Like many others, I'm really hoping to avoid the bronzing and tanning products--I like my pale skin!


 I love your post so much! LOL Mostly because it looks like a Mad Lib game!



"I have the __________ and would love another (especially in the__________)!" Etc...

It made me smile and crack up too much!





and I absolutely agree on what to avoid!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 5, 2013)

Hoping for Dr Jart's, the CC cream, barrettes, thBalm in palest shade. I don't ever wear blush because my face is ruddy enough, but I just love theBalm packaging


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 5, 2013)

I got my Welcome Box for my gift sub today....






Less than thrilled with what I got but I pretty much expected that it wouldn't be the greatest box. I'll be putting all of it up for trade when I have a minute to update my list.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Welcome Box for my gift sub today....
> 
> ...


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love your post so much! LOL Mostly because it looks like a Mad Lib game!
> 
> ...


 Hehe, you're right, it does look like a mad lib!  Love your new picture, btw!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Welcome Box for my gift sub today....
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ummmm so excited for.......
> 
> ...


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 5, 2013)

> I got my Welcome Box for my gift sub today....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That box is pretty disappointing. I was thinking of gifting myself another sub when they offered the extra points but I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hehe, you're right, it does look like a mad lib!  Love your new picture, btw!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you very much


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 5, 2013)

Eeeek so excited about the possibility of an Instain sample! I have been debating picking these up forever, but I'm a little afraid of how pigmented they are. Would definitely be nice to test before I buy full sizes. 






Will be thrilled with any of the spoiler items other than the CC cream... I'm pretty much over BB/CC/DD/ZZ creams in general!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 5, 2013)

> I got my Welcome Box for my gift sub today....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



jeez! how many tubes of the whish shaving cream do they have?! i've canceled and gifted myself a few subscriptions, and i've gotten that every.single.time.


----------



## avonleabelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Nothing in the spoiler video thrilled me either. Except for the Balm blush I wouldn't want anything they showed.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 5, 2013)

I have all 6 instains soooo....hope I don't get any lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 6, 2013)

> I have all 6 instains soooo....hope I don't get any lol


 Scooby, I'd love to trade if you wind up getting one in your bag(s)!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Welcome Box for my gift sub today....
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 6, 2013)

It's a little silly but I am extra excited because the instains will be tiny ;-)


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's a little silly but I am extra excited because the instains will be tiny ;-)


 I am the same way. They are so cute!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 6, 2013)

"It's a little silly but I am extra excited because the instains will be tiny"



> I am the same way. They are so cute!


 I gifted my cousin a sub a few months ago and she refuses to use the little maryloumanizer she got for the same reason lol


----------



## OiiO (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> "It's a little silly but I am extra excited because the instains will be tiny"
> 
> I gifted my cousin a sub a few months ago and she refuses to use the little maryloumanizer she got for the same reason lol


 She's missing out!


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 6, 2013)

I havent used mine yet either lol



> "It's a little silly but I am extra excited because the instains will be tiny" I gifted my cousin a sub a few months ago and she refuses to use the little maryloumanizer she got for the same reason lol


----------



## Kaylay (Jul 6, 2013)

some people have clicky trucks already! i want a clicky truck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 6, 2013)

I just checked, and my july truck is clicky! This is by far the earliest clicky truck for me.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 6, 2013)

> some people have clicky trucks already! i want a clicky truck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 **runs to check for clicky truck** I am in TOTAL shock. My truck is clicky and has a weight of .515


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 6, 2013)

what is a clicky truck and how do I check for mine?


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 6, 2013)

Clicky truck for me! .45! I'll post a picture on instagram and link when it arrives, but I'm on the West coast, so it will still be a while. It predicts the eleventh.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Want:


Barrettes  (I can never get enough of playing with new hair toys)
Tan Towels (I love these!  They never streak and allow for subtle color)
Don't want:


In Stain blush (bought too many during the 50% off Balm sale)
Any of the double letter creams (I have so many to go through already)
Hair oils (I use them so rarely and already found one I love)


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 6, 2013)

No clicky truck for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Just checked on my clicky trucks and one of my two accounts has one.  The second account thankfully hasn't updated yet which hopefully means no duplicate boxes this month.  Last month I received twin dud boxes.

I didn't see any perfume featured in the spoiler video this month so it will be interesting to see how many of the boxes include it.  With less boxes containing perfume samples, I think we might see more of the plus 2 packs containing them.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 6, 2013)

> She's missing out!


 I tried to tell her! I've had mine since December and its still half full!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> what is a clicky truck and how do I check for mine?


 When you log in to birchbox and go to your account page, there is a small truck icon that will say "July Shipping Information". If it's "clicky" that means your box shipping info has been loaded and there will be a tracking number there that you can click on.

That said...no clicky truck for me.


----------



## shelbyisace (Jul 6, 2013)

I just got an email with my tracking number for my BB. This is definitely the fastest my box has started its shipping route to me, although the projected delivery date is July 11th. The weight is 0.52.

Are the tracking emails as inconsistant for everyone else as they are for me? Most months I never get a shipping email, I just end up constantly checking if the shipping truck updated on the site.


----------



## pinkgemini (Jul 6, 2013)

Clicky truck for me too. Box weight is .4950.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Welcome Box for my gift sub today....
> 
> ...


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 6, 2013)

no clicky trucks here yet :-(


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 6, 2013)

I have colicky trucks on both accounts. My main account has a weight of .4850 and the second account the tracking hasn't updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Fingers X'd for no whammies or dupes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carebear (Jul 6, 2013)

I just got my shipping email for my main account, my box is due on the 11th with a weight of .5400

This is very rare, usually my second account (no clicky truck yet) updates first.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 6, 2013)

They posted a blog update with the Instain swatches. I *really* hope I get houndstooth!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/54764183287/the-longest-lasting-blush-youll-ever-own?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_070613_Spoiler1theBalmInstain_Blog


----------



## meaganola (Jul 6, 2013)

Ooh, totally not expecting that clicky truck today! It's a 0.51 box with an 11th arrival date. I hope all three of my boxes ship and arrive on different days. It's somehow more exciting when they trickle in! And, of course, different shipping days increases the likelihood of different boxes.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 6, 2013)

wow! i've got shipping info on my second account. that's a record! no dupes at the very least.


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh wow!!  Went and checked my second account and I have a clicky truck tooooo!!  I've never gotten one this early either!  How exciting!  No weight yet though.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 6, 2013)

> I have colicky trucks on both accounts. My main account has a weight of .4850 and the second account the tracking hasn't updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Fingers X'd for no whammies or dupes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Last month, I had a clicky truck and was on its way from my 2nd acct. no clicky truck on my 1st acct for a week. Then, it shipped. Ended up getting dupes. It may not be the case if one has a clicky truck and other acct doesn't have one for days or a week that 50/50 chance of getting dupes. I changed my beauty profile to avoid dupes (I had both accts beauty profile set the same except for age *remember they changed beauty profiled format*) Now both of my accts' profiles are completely different so I hope not to get dupes for July box.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 6, 2013)

I got a clicky truck! Weight is .53.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 6, 2013)

That's weird about the samples of Instain colors that looked so sheer. I've been watching so many Youtubes demonstrations on Instains. Most are very intense and bold colors. Maybe they may have used brush or pressed the colors real hard to give off the intense colors??


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have colicky trucks on both accounts. My main account has a weight of .4850 and the second account the tracking hasn't updated
> 
> 
> ...


*So sorry about your trucks!   I hope they can make it through their deliveries.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's weird about the samples of Instain colors that looked so sheer. I've been watching so many Youtubes demonstrations on Instains. Most are very intense and bold colors. Maybe they may have used brush or pressed the colors real hard to give off the intense colors??


*I bought an Instain blush this week in Toile, a strawberry shade. I've only used it once, but there seems to be a learning curve to apply it. It looked rather splotchy on me and didn't deliver much color, despite it being a bright pinky red. I was in a hurry ( actually hubby was in a hurry), and I didn't have time to play with it, so I just went over it with my Orgasm blush to cover the unevenness. I used a brush to apply it.* * I've never had a blush like that before.*


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 6, 2013)

> *I bought an Instain blush this week in Toile, a strawberry shade. I've only used it once, but there seems to be a learning curve to apply it. It looked rather splotchy on me and didn't deliver much color, despite it being a bright pinky red. I was in a hurry ( actually hubby was in a hurry), and I didn't have time to play with it, so I just went over it with my Orgasm blush to cover the unevenness. I used a brush to apply it.*Â  *I've never had a blush like that before.*


 Interesting. This is what I'm talking about.



This YouTube demonstrated that she used a brush but not actually showing that. I don't know this person but she seemed to be very throughly about those products. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=1T15h2whPko&amp;desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D1T15h2whPko


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 6, 2013)

Is the Instain a powder or a cream or what?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 6, 2013)

> *So sorry about your trucks!Â Â  I hope they can make it through their deliveries. *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ROFL...!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a clicky truck on one account with a weight of .4500.  The other account I don't have one yet.  That's a good sign that I won't receive duplicate boxes again.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 6, 2013)

> I have a clicky truck on one account with a weight of .4500. Â The other account I don't have one yet. Â That's a good sign that I won't receive duplicate boxes again.


 Last month, I had a clicky truck and was on its way from my 2nd acct. no clicky truck on my 1st acct for a week. Then, it shipped. Ended up getting dupes. It may not be the case if one has a clicky truck and other acct doesn't have one for days or a week that 50/50 chance of getting dupes. I changed my beauty profile to avoid dupes (I had both accts beauty profile set the same except for age *remember they changed beauty profiled format*) Now both of my accts' profiles are completely different so I hope not to get dupes for July box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 6, 2013)

I got shipping today! Of course, it hasn't updated (mine never does for days, I don't know why). Hoping for a good box this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 6, 2013)

You know, hanging out with you guys can be very dangerous, lol! I tried BB last year about this time, got fed up with them on only my second box, and dropped them like a hot potato. Out of all the subs I've ever tried (and I've tried quite a few) they were decidedly the worst and the riskiest in terms of feeling jipped. But...while anxiously awaiting my Ipsy bag, I did a google search to try to see what other boxes were out there, and of course one of the links led me back to this MUT post. Since it is a special box this month, I caved and reactivated both my previous BB subs. That's something I thought I'd never, ever do. But...I want that Instain blush sample! I'd also enjoy trying the Pur minerals CC cream. Hair oil or Dr. Jart would be ok (as long as I get the Instain blush in one box). But if I get any kind of tanning crap in either box, you'll probably hear me screaming no matter where you live in the US--yes, even Hawaii or Alaska.

All of this said, I may not have to cancel after this month. BB may actually kick me out of their club. After obsessing over my 2 profiles for a while, I went to the BB sneak peek on youtube, clicked all the product links, and reviewed the products to try and influence what I would get. Yep. I already know I'm kind of crazy, BB, so no need telling me that. But a lot of it is your fault for having no way to say what I do NOT want to get--as in, no self tanners. I think if it weren't for those 2 stupid tanning products, I would not have done that and would have just hoped for the Instain along with everyone else (since makeup is the only product I said I loved to receive anyway). Those tanning products make me nervous, though. I figure it won't do much harm anyway as they read all reviews to approve them. So, I'm guessing I'll just get ignored at best and sent an email asking me not to do this in the future at worst. Hehe. And if I do get a box I hate, guess what is probably going straight to ebay to try to recoup my costs?


----------



## Sheydan (Jul 6, 2013)

Don't discount hair oils. Haven't tried one that I didn't like yet. The Beauty Protector spay that some got a couple of months ago is a GREAT product.


----------



## tasertag (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a clicky truck!! Earliest for me 






Cookie, love the new pic!


----------



## Meshybelle (Jul 6, 2013)

Got shipping confirmation! My box weighs, .4800


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 6, 2013)

No clicky truck yet ::le sigh::


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 6, 2013)

> No clicky truck yet ::le sigh::Â  :lam:


 Me, either  And to affirm the comments of all the other ladies, your profile pic is AMAZING!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 6, 2013)

No clicky truck for me.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me, either
> 
> ...


awwwww





THANK YOU!


----------



## marybbryant (Jul 6, 2013)

This has nothing to do with Birchbox or Sample Society.

A while ago, I posted about how I needed everything because a bag with all my cosmetics and toiletries was stolen out of my car when I was on my way home from a vacation.  Someone here (I wont mention the persons name since it was a PM) sent me a PM offering to send me samples she wasn't using.  I just thought that was an incredibly nice gesture from someone who doesn't even know me and a very generous offer.  I had just come from the vets office with a very sick cat (she's my baby!), and signed on to Makeup Talk and read that.  It brightened my entire day! 

I just wanted to share that.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 6, 2013)

> When you log in to birchbox and go to your account page, there is a small truck icon that will say "July Shipping Information". If it's "clicky" that means your box shipping info has been loaded and there will be a tracking number there that you can click on. That said...no clicky truck for me.


 thanks. no clicky truck for me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This has nothing to do with Birchbox or Sample Society.
> 
> ...


 Awesome!!!! We have some really lovely members here props to whoever it was who reached out.


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 6, 2013)

No clicky truck for me hopefully soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This has nothing to do with Birchbox or Sample Society.
> 
> ...


Aww, that is so nice to hear.  I hope your cat is doing okay


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 6, 2013)

Count me among those who will be happy (or at least content) to receive anything except tanners!

I don't mind if I don't get the Instains. While they look great, I love theBalm, and I'll use and probably love one if I get it, I have so many blushes right now that I won't be horribly sad if I don't get it. I would absolutely love to try the Dr. Jart product and the CC cream, though! (Though I just got a full sized CC cream from Smashbox and have an unopened tube of Missha BB cream, several sample sized bb and cc creams...still...)

It is out of character for me to say this, but I would love some great skincare this month. With the heat and humidity and hormones and everything else, my skin wants a change.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This has nothing to do with Birchbox or Sample Society.
> 
> ...


 There are some really great people here!

Last year, I lost all of my brushes while traveling, and I posted somewhere that I was looking for decent cheap brushes because I was flat broke and that happened...a member sent me some brushes (including an awesome Bobbi Brown kabuki) and wanted nothing in return! Love this place. &lt;3


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This has nothing to do with Birchbox or Sample Society.
> 
> ...


Aw, how very sweet! This is why I love MUT, so many darling ladies on here can be so caring! I hope your kitty is doing better, I'll keep it in my thoughts today!


----------



## Jamie P (Jul 6, 2013)

> This has nothing to do with Birchbox or Sample Society. A while ago, I posted about how I needed everything because a bag with all my cosmetics and toiletries was stolen out of my car when I was on my way home from a vacation.Â  Someone here (I wont mention the persons name since it was a PM) sent me a PM offering to send me samples she wasn't using.Â  I just thought that was an incredibly nice gesture from someone who doesn't even know me and a very generous offer.Â  I had just come from the vets office with a very sick cat (she's my baby!), and signed on to Makeup Talk and read that.Â  It brightened my entire day!Â  I just wanted to share that.Â


We do have some lovely ladies on here. &lt;3


----------



## meaganola (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm definitely hoping for an Instain. I almost ordered some when they launched, and I finally talked myself out of them by convincing myself that one of my subs might send one. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that my wishful thinking ends in success.


----------



## mspocket (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This has nothing to do with Birchbox or Sample Society.
> 
> ...


 That is amazing. It's things like this that restore my faith in humanity!


----------



## beautynewbie (Jul 6, 2013)

> I got my Welcome Box for my gift sub today....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Got this same welcome box except everything had bots of dry nail polish including the nail polish itself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got this same welcome box except everything had bots of dry nail polish including the nail polish itself


 Did you email them? They will probably replace your box.


----------



## Roxane68 (Jul 6, 2013)

No clicky truck for me....


----------



## angienharry (Jul 6, 2013)

Got my clicky truck!! They are using ups mail innovations this time, so I have high hopes! No weight yet on the tracking page but ill keep you all updated. I love this part of the monthâ¤


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 6, 2013)

> *So sorry about your trucks!Â Â  I hope they can make it through their deliveries. *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Bahahahahahaha I think my auto correct changed it to colicky from clicky last month too! Aaaaaahhk! It just tried to do it again!


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the Instain a powder or a cream or what?


*It's powder.*


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bahahahahahaha I think my auto correct changed it to colicky from clicky last month too! Aaaaaahhk! It just tried to do it again!


 *I love your kitty! What a beauty! *


----------



## mscuracchio (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey ladies!!! 

If anyone makes purchase this month and gets that AMAZING empire state building bag as their free gift... and you dont want it... Please Please Please let me know!! I want it but i cannot find anything i want bad enough on the birch box site to get the bag.... Let me know ladies.


----------



## msbelle (Jul 7, 2013)

No clicky truck for me yet.


----------



## mckondik (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a clicky truck on my 2nd, fun account with a weight of .54.  Nothing on my first, old-lady account yet.  ( Though I did just go shave off 10 years from my  profile!



 )


----------



## IffB (Jul 7, 2013)

> I got my Welcome Box for my gift sub today....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Same as mine...not feeling very welcomed! Leftovers! Old Nana had the perfect expression for it... "Isn't that a fine how do you do?"


----------



## gemstone (Jul 7, 2013)

> Same as mine...not feeling very welcomed! Leftovers! Old Nana had the perfect expression for it... "Isn't that a fine how do you do?"


 The welcome box is *always* some combination of past months products. It's how you are able to skip the waitlist. But really, if you are gifting someone else a sub, does it really matter if the products aren't from this month? It's not like they are getting dupes. Now, the quality of this box's leftovers are definitely lacking, unfortunately.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This has nothing to do with Birchbox or Sample Society.
> 
> ...


 Glad to hear about the offer, but sorry to hear about the kitty. I just petted my baby boy when I got up to get my laptop. Don't know what I'd do without him or my little girl either. I adore pretty much all animals except spiders. Hope your baby gets well soon.

MUT can be fun and uplifting. I'm loving the new term (for me, as I don't normally sub to BB) "clicky truck." Too cute!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 7, 2013)

> This has nothing to do with Birchbox or Sample Society. A while ago, I posted about how I needed everything because a bag with all my cosmetics and toiletries was stolen out of my car when I was on my way home from a vacation.Â  Someone here (I wont mention the persons name since it was a PM) sent me a PM offering to send me samples she wasn't using.Â  I just thought that was an incredibly nice gesture from someone who doesn't even know me and a very generous offer.Â  I had just come from the vets office with a very sick cat (she's my baby!), and signed on to Makeup Talk and read that.Â  It brightened my entire day!Â  I just wanted to share that.Â


 Awwww that is awesome. I hope your baby kitty feels better!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 7, 2013)

> *I love your kitty! What a beauty!*


 Thank you! That's Lucy and she is a Russian Blue. She's My baby...I totally favor her over her sister lol.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 7, 2013)

wow! way behind! 250 posts behind, too much to catch up on! I just saw the spoiler video and i oddly am not interested in most of the items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My dream box this month:

Suki exfoliating face wash

Joie perfume 

InStain blush

Amkia hair mask

bobby pin extra

LOL!


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! That's Lucy and she is a Russian Blue. She's My baby...I totally favor her over her sister lol.


*I have a baby, too. Ginger, my orange tabby. Mary, I hope your baby gets better soon. And Lucy is gorgeous!*


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 7, 2013)

*No clicky truck for me yet, but I'm not surprised. They're probably down in the BB basement, looking for some more hair oil, conditioner, and hair mask to give me.  Bwa-ha-ha. *


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 7, 2013)

No clicky truck here yet! Hopefully they're saving the best for last? 





On the bright side, I just placed a full size order with some points that I had. So at least I have that to look forward to, even if my box ships later this month!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This has nothing to do with Birchbox or Sample Society.
> 
> ...


 That is so sweet! 




 There are some truly amazing ladies here on MUT! 

Also, hope your kitty is doing better! Having sick pets is pretty much the worst. Spent almost every day at the vet last week with a sick puppy..totally understand how horrible that experience can be!


----------



## teastrong (Jul 7, 2013)

Clicky truck today! Weighs .45 lbs. please no more shampoo for me!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 7, 2013)

> *No clicky truck for me yet, but I'm not surprised. They're probably down in the **BB** basement, looking for some more hair oil, conditioner, and hair mask to give me.Â  Bwa-ha-ha.*


 Awwww I hope you get an awesome Birchbox this month!


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 7, 2013)

Boo, when they did the new website, I was able to do reviews on my iPad. I just tried now and it won't let me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 7, 2013)

I know once they ship you should be able to go uner box and see what you are being sent this month. Any one else not being able to see Julys stuff yet?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 7, 2013)

> *No clicky truck for me yet, but I'm not surprised. They're probably down in the **BB** basement, looking for some more hair oil, conditioner, and hair mask to give me.Â  Bwa-ha-ha.*


 I actually got a visual on this...TOO funny!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 7, 2013)

> I know once they ship you should be able to go uner box and see what you are being sent this month. Any one else not being able to see Julys stuff yet?Â


 I can't see it, either...maybe because I still don't have a clicky truck??


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know once they ship you should be able to go uner box and see what you are being sent this month. Any one else not being able to see Julys stuff yet?





> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't see it, either...maybe because I still don't have a clicky truck??


 The boxes won't update until the 10th


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 7, 2013)

Woo!!! clicky truck!! Weight (lbs.): 0.4550 Projected Delivery Date: Jul 11 2013


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't see it, either...maybe because I still don't have a clicky truck??


 


> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know once they ship you should be able to go uner box and see what you are being sent this month. Any one else not being able to see Julys stuff yet?


 
The boxes don't update until the 10th of each month, whether you've gotten shipping or not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 7, 2013)

Guys, I could be wrong, but have you tried lying and saying your hair is oily (even if it is not) to try and avoid hair oils, masks, and the like? Normally, I would enjoy hair oils and masks, but this month, I do not want to get the India hair oil if that means I definitely will not get an Instain blush. So, I went through all the products they showed in their Youtube video and tried to deselect things that might make me get those products. For example, I do have rosacea, so I would normally check 'redness' as a skin concern. However, I saw that the description of the Dr. Jart ceramide cream mentioned redness, and since I don't want Dr. Jart instead of The Balm, I deselected redness. Of course we all know they often mess up with our profiles, but I figured it would be worth a shot to try to avoid certain products. I just couldn't figure out a way to signal to them that I don't want tanning stuff, unfortunately. I thought about saying I had tan or dark skin, but since I also would want the CC cream (on my second account), if they give it to me in a dark color, that will not work. I also wondered if selecting tan or dark would influence which Instain color you got if you got one of the blushes. Maybe not. Maybe I should keep one of my two profiles 'light skin' and put the other one dark. I'd gladly take the darkest Instain color over getting no Instain at all anyway, lol!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys, I could be wrong, but have you tried lying and saying your hair is oily (even if it is not) to try and avoid hair oils, masks, and the like? Normally, I would enjoy hair oils and masks, but this month, I do not want to get the India hair oil if that means I definitely will not get an Instain blush.


 I'm fairly certain you could potentially receive hair oils no matter what you put down for your hair type, as oils are beneficial to all hair types. However, even if you do receive the hair oil, you could still get the blush too! I know last month they had a lot of boxes that featured several items in the spoiler video.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys, I could be wrong, but have you tried lying and saying your hair is oily (even if it is not) to try and avoid hair oils, masks, and the like? Normally, I would enjoy hair oils and masks, but this month, I do not want to get the India hair oil if that means I definitely will not get an Instain blush. So, I went through all the products they showed in their Youtube video and tried to deselect things that might make me get those products. For example, I do have rosacea, so I would normally check 'redness' as a skin concern. However, I saw that the description of the Dr. Jart ceramide cream mentioned redness, and since I don't want Dr. Jart instead of The Balm, I deselected redness. Of course we all know they often mess up with our profiles, but I figured it would be worth a shot to try to avoid certain products. I just couldn't figure out a way to signal to them that I don't want tanning stuff, unfortunately. I thought about saying I had tan or dark skin, but since I also would want the CC cream (on my second account), if they give it to me in a dark color, that will not work. I also wondered if selecting tan or dark would influence which Instain color you got if you got one of the blushes. Maybe not. Maybe I should keep one of my two profiles 'light skin' and put the other one dark. I'd gladly take the darkest Instain color over getting no Instain at all anyway, lol!


 i'm not sure that would affect this month since I'm sure boxes get sorted and assigned before shipping period starts, but who knows?


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 7, 2013)

> Boo, when they did the new website, I was able to do reviews on my iPad. I just tried now and it won't let me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Puffin Browser (free edition) will let you review your BB items on your iPad. I prefer chrome for actual browsing but I have Puffin just for reviewing BB lol


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 7, 2013)

> Guys, I could be wrong, but have you tried lying and saying your hair is oily (even if it is not) to try and avoid hair oils, masks, and the like? Normally, I would enjoy hair oils and masks, but this month, I do not want to get the India hair oil if that means I definitely will not get an Instain blush. So, I went through all the products they showed in their Youtube video and tried to deselect things that might make me get those products. For example, I do have rosacea, so I would normally check 'redness' as a skin concern. However, I saw that the description of the Dr. Jart ceramide cream mentioned redness, and since I don't want Dr. Jart instead of The Balm, I deselected redness. Of course we all know they often mess up with our profiles, but I figured it would be worth a shot to try to avoid certain products. I just couldn't figure out a way to signal to them that I don't want tanning stuff, unfortunately. I thought about saying I had tan or dark skin, but since I also would want the CC cream (on my second account), if they give it to me in a dark color, that will not work. I also wondered if selecting tan or dark would influence which Instain color you got if you got one of the blushes. Maybe not. Maybe I should keep one of my two profiles 'light skin' and put the other one dark. I'd gladly take the darkest Instain color over getting no Instain at all anyway, lol!


 I don't think changing your profile for this month of jjuly is going to help...the algorithm has most likely already selected your box for this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gayle Ray (Jul 7, 2013)

I think that by the time they have the spoliers out, that the boxes have already been assigned and are shipping or have been shipped already so any changes made to your profile would be effective for the next coming month.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 7, 2013)

> Puffin Browser (free edition) will let you review your BB items on your iPad. I prefer chrome for actual browsing but I have Puffin just for reviewing BB lol


Thanks! I'll get it for reviewing BB.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm fairly certain you could potentially receive hair oils no matter what you put down for your hair type, as oils are beneficial to all hair types. However, even if you do receive the hair oil, you could still get the blush too! I know last month they had a lot of boxes that featured several items in the spoiler video.


 Ah, I thought the youtube vid said something about getting *one* of the products. Perhaps I took them too literally. I'd be over the moon if, between my two boxes, I could get Instain, CC cream, Dr. Jart, and the India. But then, I don't know what else they plan on putting in the boxes. I don't think this is like the Gossip Girl box, is it? Seems like with Gossip Girl they put more featured items in each box, even though which products varied. I did get that box. Might have been my first one, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think changing your profile for this month of jjuly is going to help...the algorithm has most likely already selected your box for this month.


 True. For those already subbed, it probably won't help for this month. I signed up on Saturday, I think it was, when I went to their website and it said you could still get a July box. I redid my profile Sunday, so I'm not sure it that will take effect or not. I'm hoping since they were probably closed for the weekend, my box will get selected tomorrow, Monday, but it might be automated enough that they don't have to go into the office to run the program. I'm just not sure how they manage their software, you know.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 7, 2013)

> The boxes won't update until the 10thÂ


 Ahh, ok!! Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Count me among those who will be happy (or at least content) to receive anything except tanners!
> 
> ...


 I agree completely, although I would probably add the instain to my trade list.  I have so many blushes right now that I don't use.  I would love skin care products like the Dr. Jart or CC cream.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm sorry to be so thick, but I was just wondering: Does Birchbox take your credit card info to go on the waitlist like Ipsy does? Or do you wait for your 'invitation' by email to give them billing info? After reading some stuff on here, I got kind of worried about having signed up so late for July, but I knew *somewhere* I had specifically found a link to sign up for July. I finally realized that the link came from the Youtube spoiler video. When I clicked it yesterday, it didn't say anything about a 4 week waitlist, but now it does. Again, yesterday, when I clicked to sign up, it took my credit card number, but today if I try that, it just takes my email and says they will notify me. Based on that, I'm assuming I'm all signed up to get a box on both accounts. However, I'm not 100% sure. Does anyone know? No biggie if I'm not. I'll just save $20 and cancel, lol, but I was looking forward to getting July in the hopes it will be a great month due to the Suits collab. Thanks for putting up with me once again everyone. I know I can be wordy and pesky sometimes.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry to be so thick, but I was just wondering: Does Birchbox take your credit card info to go on the waitlist like Ipsy does? Or do you wait for your 'invitation' by email to give them billing info? After reading some stuff on here, I got kind of worried about having signed up so late for July, but I knew *somewhere* I had specifically found a link to sign up for July. I finally realized that the link came from the Youtube spoiler video. When I clicked it yesterday, it didn't say anything about a 4 week waitlist, but now it does. Again, yesterday, when I clicked to sign up, it took my credit card number, but today if I try that, it just takes my email and says they will notify me. Based on that, I'm assuming I'm all signed up to get a box on both accounts. However, I'm not 100% sure. Does anyone know? No biggie if I'm not. I'll just save $20 and cancel, lol, but I was looking forward to getting July in the hopes it will be a great month due to the Suits collab. Thanks for putting up with me once again everyone. I know I can be wordy and pesky sometimes.


 Try signing into your account page on the Birchbox website.  Look to see if there is a July box shipping information note even if the truck isn't clicky.  You can also try emailing or calling Birchbox.  Good luck!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, I thought the youtube vid said something about getting *one* of the products. Perhaps I took them too literally. I'd be over the moon if, between my two boxes, I could get Instain, CC cream, Dr. Jart, and the India. But then, I don't know what else they plan on putting in the boxes. I don't think this is like the Gossip Girl box, is it? Seems like with Gossip Girl they put more featured items in each box, even though which products varied. I did get that box. Might have been my first one, but I'm not sure.


 They video always says that these are "some" of the products we might receive- not just one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 7, 2013)

I like hair oils, I really do - but I have sooo many of them. A full sized Moroccanoil I'm not even halfway through, a full sized Redken argan six I'm not even half way through, a full sized L'oreal one I haven't opened, and several samples I'm still working on. Though I use them daily, I am set on hair oils for years...so even if they send me the best hair oil in the world, there is no chance of me buying it, at this point.

If they send me haircare, I would absolutely love a good leave-in conditioner...I realized I don't currently have one.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try signing into your account page on the Birchbox website.  Look to see if there is a July box shipping information note even if the truck isn't clicky.  You can also try emailing or calling Birchbox.  Good luck!


 Well, the next time I signed in after putting in my email for the waitlist, a screen popped up which said something like "lucky you--you're already a BB subscriber" or something like that. So I'm taking that as a signal that maybe I signed up at the very last second to get a July box, just before they put up the wait list. I just hope signing up so late does not mean all the good stuff is gone. We'll see. All my fault for going poking around the net to find info on all different kinds of sub boxes only to stumble across the info about the Suits box, lol!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They video always says that these are "some" of the products we might receive- not just one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ah, I rewatched and heard her say "some" this time. I'm not sure if I thought she said "one" the first time or if I got that impression somewhere else. My husband is waiting on a phone call which should come next week (knock wood) to set up an interview for a job in Roanoke VA which he wants very badly. It was a long holiday weekend and I've been anxiously awaiting Monday for a change, lol! I think the stress of waiting to find out is getting to me though. I've been obsessing over sub boxes and MUT posts more than usual as it is my favorite distraction at the moment. Everyone here is helping to keep me semi-sane.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 7, 2013)

> Ah, I rewatched and heard her say "some" this time. I'm not sure if I thought she said "one" the first time or if I got that impression somewhere else. My husband is waiting on a phone call which should come next week (knock wood) to set up an interview for a job in Roanoke VA which he wants very badly. It was a long holiday weekend and I've been anxiously awaiting Monday for a change, lol! I think the stress of waiting to find out is getting to me though. I've been obsessing over sub boxes and MUT posts more than usual as it is my favorite distraction at the moment. Everyone here is helping to keep me semi-sane.


 Fingers crossed for you guys that it works out exactly how you want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Jul 7, 2013)

I think there is a second round of shipment near the end of the month for people who sign up late. I cancelled one month and then resigned up and it was really late in the month when they finally shipped mine.


----------



## ohtiffanylynn (Jul 7, 2013)

> Woo!!! clicky truck!! Weight (lbs.): 0.4550 Projected Delivery Date: Jul 11 2013


 We just may be box twins. Same weight and projected delivery date!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, I rewatched and heard her say "some" this time. I'm not sure if I thought she said "one" the first time or if I got that impression somewhere else. My husband is waiting on a phone call which should come next week (knock wood) to set up an interview for a job in Roanoke VA which he wants very badly. It was a long holiday weekend and I've been anxiously awaiting Monday for a change, lol! I think the stress of waiting to find out is getting to me though. I've been obsessing over sub boxes and MUT posts more than usual as it is my favorite distraction at the moment. Everyone here is helping to keep me semi-sane.


 Woo-hoo! I hope that your hubby nails the interview in Roanoke.  I live about 2 hrs north in Charlottesville and I went down there a few weeks ago for my fiance's birthday.  It's a really beautiful city.  You and your hubby must visit Mill Mountain and the star on top.  You'll get an awesome view of the city and the mall is amazing.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They posted a blog update with the Instain swatches. I *really* hope I get houndstooth!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/54764183287/the-longest-lasting-blush-youll-ever-own?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_070613_Spoiler1theBalmInstain_Blog


 Ooh, thank you!  I think the shades I'd like most are Argyle and Houndstooth.  I already have 2 blushes that look like Lace, Swiss Dot seems a bit orangey for my taste, and if I tried to use Pinstripe, it would probably look like I cut myself and decided to use the blood as blush.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys, I could be wrong, but have you tried lying and saying your hair is oily (even if it is not) to try and avoid hair oils, masks, and the like? Normally, I would enjoy hair oils and masks, but this month, I do not want to get the India hair oil if that means I definitely will not get an Instain blush. So, I went through all the products they showed in their Youtube video and tried to deselect things that might make me get those products. For example, I do have rosacea, so I would normally check 'redness' as a skin concern. However, I saw that the description of the Dr. Jart ceramide cream mentioned redness, and since I don't want Dr. Jart instead of The Balm, I deselected redness. Of course we all know they often mess up with our profiles, but I figured it would be worth a shot to try to avoid certain products. I just couldn't figure out a way to signal to them that I don't want tanning stuff, unfortunately. I thought about saying I had tan or dark skin, but since I also would want the CC cream (on my second account), if they give it to me in a dark color, that will not work. I also wondered if selecting tan or dark would influence which Instain color you got if you got one of the blushes. Maybe not. Maybe I should keep one of my two profiles 'light skin' and put the other one dark. I'd gladly take the darkest Instain color over getting no Instain at all anyway, lol!


*My BB hair profile says "fine, oily, straight, too short for ponytail".  I don't want or need hair oil, no how no way.  Ditto for detanglers, conditioners, or balms.  Why BB thinks I need hair softening products every freaking month, I don't know.  I don't care what magic they may work for others; they make my hair either too soft to style, or greasy and bedraggled.  My hair needs roughage, not smoothage. I wouldn't mind the occasional  conditioner if everyone else was getting one. What I do object to is getting them in multiples in every. single. box. At this time, I'm just in it for the points. I do like all the preview products (except for the hair oil, of course), but I've liked the previews before and didn't get them. So my expectations are low.*

*I also just lopped 20 years off my profile. Maybe next month (if I'm still with them) I'll get whatever cool stuff they're sending. I just wish they had a hair profile choice of "bald" to see if that would stop them sending me things to tame my imaginary wild, frizzy hair.  But they'd probably start sending me stuff for curls then. *

*On a different note, I used the Instain blush again today. I used a regular blush blush this time. Last time I used a stippling brush because someone on Amazon recommended that so you don't get too much product on. That resulted  in splotching and not enough color. Today I had no problem. As to it being long wear, I applied it before going out to eat today and then running errands. It's 100Â° here and very humid. When I got home, this blush was still intact. I usually use a gel or creme blush, then set it with a powder blush to look in color, but I didn't do that today. I used the Instain on its own, over my powder base, to give it a real test. So the longevity is definitely there, and I recommend a regular blush brush to apply. I wouldn't mind getting another in a different color in my BB.*  *But what I'll probably get is another box of frizz taming hair oils and some barrettes to hold in all my voluminous curls, which exist only in the minds of those who pack my box every month.   *


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo-hoo! I hope that your hubby nails the interview in Roanoke.  I live about 2 hrs north in Charlottesville and I went down there a few weeks ago for my fiance's birthday.  It's a really beautiful city.  You and your hubby must visit Mill Mountain and the star on top.  You'll get an awesome view of the city and the mall is amazing.


 Thanks Quene--We are kind of counting on it. I'd love to live that close to the mountains!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *My BB hair profile says "fine, oily, straight, too short for ponytail".  I don't want or need hair oil, no how no way.  Ditto for detanglers, conditioners, or balms.  Why BB thinks I need hair softening products every freaking month, I don't know.  I don't care what magic they may work for others; they make my hair either too soft to style, or greasy and bedraggled.  My hair needs roughage, not smoothage. I wouldn't mind the occasional  conditioner if everyone else was getting one. What I do object to is getting them in multiples in every. single. box. At this time, I'm just in it for the points. I do like all the preview products (except for the hair oil, of course), but I've liked the previews before and didn't get them. So my expectations are low.*
> ...


 Well...so much for that suggestion, lol! I selected thick, oily, and too short for a ponytail myself, though normal would be better than oily. I just don't think there's much of a chance of getting India oil *and* Instain, so that's why I was trying to avoid the India oil. I actually wouldn't mind getting it, just not in place of the blush.

I don't recall how long it takes to accumulate points with BB. I might be tempted to stay with them just long enough to buy an Instain from them. I say that because I checked their return policy for full size purchases and they say there's a 90 day return policy. So, if they don't let me try it from the sub box, I'll still find a way to try it, dagnabit! I don't know what the Balm's return policy is. I normally order from Sephora due to their return policy, but they don't have the Instain blushes, it seems.

Here's hoping we all have good luck for July! No shampoos, and hair oil only for those who really want it!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well...so much for that suggestion, lol! I selected thick, oily, and too short for a ponytail myself, though normal would be better than oily. I just don't think there's much of a chance of getting India oil *and* Instain, so that's why I was trying to avoid the India oil. I actually wouldn't mind getting it, just not in place of the blush.
> 
> ...


 It's 10 points per item you review from your box &amp; you can use them in 100 point increments. 100 points=$10. And you normally get 4-5 products per month. 

They do send out codes for your anniversaries &amp; other things too though. You should get a 20% off code at 3 months!


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well...so much for that suggestion, lol! I selected thick, oily, and too short for a ponytail myself, though normal would be better than oily. I just don't think there's much of a chance of getting India oil *and* Instain, so that's why I was trying to avoid the India oil. I actually wouldn't mind getting it, just not in place of the blush.
> 
> ...


*From your lips to the BB gods' ears!  And good luck to you and hubby about the job! I hope it happens for you!*

*I just need 8 more points. If I get my usual (for me) box o' crap, I'll probably un-sub. But if they shock me and send me anything but hair stuff, I may stay on.  We shall see....*


----------



## payton (Jul 7, 2013)

No clicky truck Neither of my accounts never seem to ship before the 10th


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 7, 2013)

> *From your lips to the **BB** gods' ears!Â  And good luck to you and hubby about the job! I hope it happens for you!* *I just need 8 more points. If I get my usual (for me) box o' crap, I'll probably un-sub. But if they shock me and send me anything but hair stuff, I may stay on.Â  We shall see....*


 I'm at 148 points right now. How the eff am I supposed to get myself to a nice even 150? This *kills* me each time I redeem my points!


----------



## Steffi (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *payton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No clicky truck Neither of my accounts never seem to ship before the 10th


 Me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm at 148 points right now. How the eff am I supposed to get myself to a nice even 150? This *kills* me each time I redeem my points!


 make a purchase where the total ends in 2!  There are quite a few $12 and $22 products right now that ship for free!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have tracking numbers for both my accounts now!

I don't think changing your profile now will effect this months box.  They probably assign boxes after the charge to a credit card goes through on the 1st.  I'm just guessing.

I'm hoping for the India hair oil in one of my accounts, and hoping not to get the blush.  I wear blush everyday, but I have several that I don't even wear.  I have blushes from Chanel, Nars, Estee Lauder, Bobbi Brown, Too Faced among other top brands but the one I wear every day is a Cover Girl powder blush I picked up at my local drugstore.  Its just a good blush that works well for me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 7, 2013)

woooh got a tracking number today! no weight yet though. i'm far too excited about this month.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> make a purchase where the total ends in 2!  There are quite a few $12 and $22 products right now that ship for free!


 Lol! I know! I'm trying to make the math worth. ...I guess the real problem is that I dont want to spend money


----------



## Steffi (Jul 7, 2013)

Ooh, just got my shipping email!  Of course the link hasn't updated, but yay!


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 7, 2013)

They revealed another sample on Facebook.



Spoiler



Bleh, an acne product with salyic acid. I think my odds of getting it are pretty low at over 30 and acne not listed as a skin concern.


I hope those of you who want it, get it.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a slightly OT question.  If you return an item purchased from the BB shop in which you received a free Pick 2 pack do they take off $10 for the free Pick 2 samples?  I placed an order a bit back where I purchased 3 items and want to return 1 because I don't care for it.  But it may not be worth returning the cream if they subtract $10 off my refund, although I never received the Pick 2 because they were out.  Thanks!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They revealed another sample on Facebook. Bleh, an acne product with salyic acid. I think my odds of getting it are pretty low at over 30 and acne not listed as a skin concern.
I hope those of you who want it, get it. 
Ugh... do. not. want.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They revealed another sample on Facebook.
> 
> Bleh, an acne product with salyic acid. I think my odds of getting it are pretty low at over 30 and acne not listed as a skin concern.
> I hope those of you who want it, get it.


 I already got this in a past box and I really liked it! It is a really good sample size, too...


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I already got this in a past box and I really liked it! It is a really good sample size, too...


I guess if one will get a heavy box that this product will be in it...


----------



## Kira Sanders (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *My BB hair profile says "fine, oily, straight, too short for ponytail".  I don't want or need hair oil, no how no way.  Ditto for detanglers, conditioners, or balms.  Why BB thinks I need hair softening products every freaking month, I don't know.  I don't care what magic they may work for others; they make my hair either too soft to style, or greasy and bedraggled.  My hair needs roughage, not smoothage. I wouldn't mind the occasional  conditioner if everyone else was getting one. What I do object to is getting them in multiples in every. single. box. At this time, I'm just in it for the points. I do like all the preview products (except for the hair oil, of course), but I've liked the previews before and didn't get them. So my expectations are low.*
> ...


 I must be the complete opposite of you,lol! I'm only 34,but tend to shy away from bold, bright make up and tend to wear very natural looking make-up. I have curly/frizzy hair and love getting hair masks, oils that tame frizz, etc.! I also love getting all the skin care stuff. I really don't want the make-up products! That eyeshadow palette(from Ipsy) we are getting is going straight to the trade list! As will the Instain, If I get that! I want hair, skin &amp; bath/body products! The only makeup item I love getting are lip glosses.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They revealed another sample on Facebook.
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jul 7, 2013)

No clicky truck for July..just a ghost truck for July...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I guess if one will get a heavy box that this product will be in it...


 Oh, it's definitely not heavy, it's in a pretty normal deluxe sample sized tube, but you use so little of the product, it has lasted me for months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 7, 2013)

I got notice my box has shipped but  no weight or anything yet.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 7, 2013)

> Oh, it's definitely not heavy, it's in a pretty normal deluxe sample sized tube, but you use so little of the product, it has lasted me for months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh ok. I was thinking about that big ddf acne thingie from the goop boxes.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 7, 2013)

bahhhh my box was delivered yesterday ---- i'm out of town til TUESDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh ok. I was thinking about that big ddf acne thingie from the goop boxes.


 I got a 4 oz cleanser from DDF in a box before (loved it, wish they'd accidentally send me another...)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaK (Jul 7, 2013)

Yay! Click truck!


----------



## Jamie P (Jul 7, 2013)

.50 weight and should be here by the 11th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's 10 points per item you review from your box &amp; you can use them in 100 point increments. 100 points=$10. And you normally get 4-5 products per month.
> 
> They do send out codes for your anniversaries &amp; other things too though. You should get a 20% off code at 3 months!


 Thanks for the info. Ok, so my official plan (if I don't get Instain) is to sub another month. Maybe not next month, but soon. I'll have to give it some thought. Then I'll use my $10 off for the Instain. I feel a teensy bit better now, but still a bit anxious about the box. BB can be so hit or miss and the misses can be really, really bad.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *From your lips to the BB gods' ears!  And good luck to you and hubby about the job! I hope it happens for you!*
> ...


 Thanks for the well wishes. I want the job for him, but only if it is going to last this time. I'm tired of moving every 1 to 2 years. Ready to settle down, buy a house, and spread out my makeup at long last, lol!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 7, 2013)

GAH!! WHERE is my clicky truck????


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 7, 2013)

I received my shipping notice earlier then usual. The stain sounds neat. I would also like to get a sample of the suki scrub. Last box I was so excited to get the Mirenesse glossy kiss until I saw it was quick kiss. It looked like I kissed a pumpkin.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 7, 2013)

No clicky truck for me yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jul 7, 2013)

No clicky truck for me but at least we only have 3 more days to wait to see our box pages load!


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 7, 2013)

Got my clicky truck must be updating bc no tracking info yet


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 7, 2013)

I need help! I finally got an invite on my alternate email for a second Birchbox, but when I try to to set it up ( same billing info and shipping info as my primary acct), it's telling me I can that I'm already subscribed and I am limited to one woman's subscription box service! Is this a new thing?? I know many of you get two, and even three boxes, but maybe they don't allow that anymore?? Help!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  They're 4oz?!  I knew they were big, but I didn't think they were that big.  That's half the size of the full-sized cleansers I use.


 They sent out some 2 oz and some 4 oz that month. The boxes with the 4 oz didn't have anything else good in them (but the cleanser was great) while the 2 oz ones were a part of better boxes. People were upset with the size differences and BB said it was an attempt to even out box values. 

That cleanser lasted me more than 6 months, and the acne treatment, while a much smaller sample, lasted me more than 3 months with near daily use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Big fan of the DDF samples so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 7, 2013)

> I need help! I finally got an invite on my alternate email for a second Birchbox, but when I try to to set it up ( same billing info and shipping info as my primary acct), it's telling me I can that I'm already subscribed and I am limited to one woman's subscription box service! Is this a new thing?? I know many of you get two, and even three boxes, but maybe they don't allow that anymore?? Help!


 I gifted my alt account a 3 month then when it ran out the alt account was able to be a regular account. That is weird it won't let you do it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I need help! I finally got an invite on my alternate email for a second Birchbox, but when I try to to set it up ( same billing info and shipping info as my primary acct), it's telling me I can that I'm already subscribed and I am limited to one woman's subscription box service! Is this a new thing?? I know many of you get two, and even three boxes, but maybe they don't allow that anymore?? Help!


 Weird...I have two accounts (since last July) that have everything identical except the email. You might give them a call tomorrow and ask, they don't have any rules against having multiple accounts as far as I know.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah, I was thinking maybe I should just call them versus explaining everything in an email..I'll add that to the list of the 4,235 other things I need to do tommorrow, lol...but-no time to waste! I HAVE to get InStain, and I'll definitely have better chances with a second sub!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyone one else have this issue.....I can see my tracking number but ups doesnt have any info listed...This is my second box though I am still waiting on my 1st box so till now real sure what to expect other than some samples I got from a friend last month. I Know that I was given an email the 14th last month that it shipped and it didnt get to usps til the 25th..I hope this month is so much faster.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird...I have two accounts (since last July) that have everything identical except the email. You might give them a call tomorrow and ask, they don't have any rules against having multiple accounts as far as I know.


 I signed up last month with 2 differant emails, same address just fine. Also when I signed up it asked me how many boexes I wanted to sign up for. So that is very strange. I mean roommates or siblings live together and may both want BB.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I need help! I finally got an invite on my alternate email for a second Birchbox, but when I try to to set it up ( same billing info and shipping info as my primary acct), it's telling me I can that I'm already subscribed and I am limited to one woman's subscription box service! Is this a new thing?? I know many of you get two, and even three boxes, but maybe they don't allow that anymore?? Help!


 You're not logged into your regular account while you're trying to sign up for the 2nd account, are you? I accidentally did that with another sub service once.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 8, 2013)

> You're not logged into your regular account while you're trying to sign up for the 2nd account, are you? I accidentally did that with another sub service once.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Allistra, at first I was, but Then I realized I was still logged in to my primary account, and closed out of it, so only the new sub page was open..Two tries later, and it STILL didn't go through...so, then I changed the shipping address to my work address for my second sub, ensuring the boxes would be going to two different addresses for delivery, and I still got the same message "You are already currently subscribed, and only allowed on subscription box service per product type (basically, male or female ..I don't want BB man, I want another women's box!) GAH!! I have to call then in the morning


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Allistra, at first I was, but Then I realized I was still logged in to my primary account, and closed out of it, so only the new sub page was open..Two tries later, and it STILL didn't go through...so, then I changed the shipping address to my work address for my second sub, ensuring the boxes would be going to two different addresses for delivery, and I still got the same message "You are already currently subscribed, and only allowed on subscription box service per product type (basically, male or female ..I don't want BB man, I want another women's box!) GAH!! I have to call then in the morning


 Ah, that's so frustrating! Hopefully you'll get a good CS person &amp; they'll be able to straighten it out for you.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You're not logged into your regular account while you're trying to sign up for the 2nd account, are you? I accidentally did that with another sub service once.
> ...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 8, 2013)

> Try clearing your cache &amp; cookies or use a different browser and see if it works.


 Thanks, Trix, but I'm so tired right now I couldn't tell a cookie from a cashew... Must.go.to.bed. Lol. I'll definitely try that first thing in the morning, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone one else have this issue.....I can see my tracking number but ups doesnt have any info listed...This is my second box though I am still waiting on my 1st box so till now real sure what to expect other than some samples I got from a friend last month. I Know that I was given an email the 14th last month that it shipped and it didnt get to usps til the 25th..I hope this month is so much faster.


 It usually takes a day or two for tracking info to show up. I've never had a Birchbox shipment take as long as your other box so I'm not sure what is going on there.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 8, 2013)

I wonder if the reason they repeat so many items for multiple months ( other than the obvious getting more people to try the product) is so that they can offer free shipping for longer which might get more people to buy the full size product. I remember the beauty protector was on free shipping for a long time. Wonder if the suki will be the same. This could be a perk that the companies providing the samples request.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 8, 2013)

> I wonder if the reason they repeat so many items for multiple months ( other than the obvious getting more people to try the product) is so that they can offer free shipping for longer which might get more people to buy the full size product. I remember the beauty protector was on free shipping for a long time. Wonder if the suki will be the same. This could be a perk that the companies providing the samples request.


 I imagine it also keeps the product selling more than it would if the product was only featured one month. I like it. I think it's helpful because most people don't use their points *every* month.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if the reason they repeat so many items for multiple months ( other than the obvious getting more people to try the product) is so that they can offer free shipping for longer which might get more people to buy the full size product. I remember the beauty protector was on free shipping for a long time. Wonder if the suki will be the same. This could be a perk that the companies providing the samples request.


 Beauty Protector is still on free shipping. It is also a Birchbox exclusive so they will probably continue throwing it in boxes forever. lol


----------



## daniellerose (Jul 8, 2013)

*TO EVERYONE WHO ENDS UP GETTING THE PUR MINERALS CC CREAM*

A couple months ago I was in Ulta and sampled the cc cream on my wrist out of curiosity (I use to wear Pur Mineral's pressed powder 2 years ago). About an hour later when I was at home, my wrist started burning and developing red bumps everywhere! It felt like a chemical burn and I quickly washed my wrists for a good 5 minutes until the pain went away. The bumps remained, but the redness and burning sensation were gone. I've NEVER had any reaction like that to anything before.

My warning to all: DO NOT use on your face when you first test it! Make sure to sample it on your hand or arm first because I would not want anyone to get a rash like that on their face! Just a little warning and reminder to you lovely ladies


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the warning and reminder Danielle!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *daniellerose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *TO EVERYONE WHO ENDS UP GETTING THE PUR MINERALS CC CREAM*
> 
> ...


 Yikes! Thanks for the warning!


----------



## unicorn (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *daniellerose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *TO EVERYONE WHO ENDS UP GETTING THE PUR MINERALS CC CREAM*
> 
> ...


 It has a pretty high level of octinoxate (7.5%) - its a synthetic sunscreen ingredient. If you're sensitive to chemical sunscreens, this can definitely cause a reaction as well, particularly in sensitive skin and the eye area. It makes me itch like CRAZY, so I'm reeeally hoping I don't get it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone one else have this issue.....I can see my tracking number but ups doesnt have any info listed...This is my second box though I am still waiting on my 1st box so till now real sure what to expect other than some samples I got from a friend last month. I Know that I was given an email the 14th last month that it shipped and it didnt get to usps til the 25th..I hope this month is so much faster.


 That's normal and happens with tracking all the time, it is normal for it to take up to a few days to show up. But don't hold your breath on it being faster, shipping is quite slow....


----------



## llychee (Jul 8, 2013)

The website with the 1oz jar of suki for $10.95 and free shipping currently has 15% sitewide with code JUL15:

http://www.ariva.com/suki-exfoliate-foaming-cleanser1.html

I couldn't figure out for the life of me how to choose/add free samples though.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 8, 2013)

Finally got my order and the June Jacobs polish smells like pumpkin pie!! Yummy


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 8, 2013)

> *TO EVERYONE WHO ENDS UP GETTING THE PUR MINERALS CC CREAM* A couple months ago I was in Ulta and sampled the cc cream on my wrist out of curiosity (I use to wear Pur Mineral's pressed powder 2 years ago). About an hour later when I was at home, my wrist started burning and developing red bumps everywhere! It felt like a chemical burn and I quickly washed my wrists for a good 5 minutes until the pain went away. The bumps remained, but the redness and burning sensation were gone. I've NEVER had any reaction like that to anything before. My warning to all: DO NOT use on your face when you first test it! Make sure to sample it on your hand or arm first because I would not want anyone to get a rash like that on their face! Just a little warning and reminder to you lovely ladies


 Thank you for the warning!!! I have sensitive skin so I'm always weird about putting new products on my skin. I usually just get rid of face products that come in my sub boxes unless it's a brand i'm used to.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 8, 2013)

> Finally got my order and the June Jacobs polish smells like pumpkin pie!! Yummy


 Oohhh!! I have this same Pick Two coming!! Is the June Jacobs sample a good size?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Oohhh!! I have this same Pick Two coming!! Is the June Jacobs sample a good size?


 It's long and skinny but a decent size for a sample. The Stila is pretty tiny and looks too dark for me but I didn't try it.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 8, 2013)

> It's long and skinny but a decent size for a sample. The Stila is pretty tiny and looks too dark for me but I didn't try it.


 Ok, thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 8, 2013)

Yay!!! One of my boxes is out for delivery! My mail won't be here for a couple of hours but I will post pics asahp!


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay!!! One of my boxes is out for delivery! My mail won't be here for a couple of hours but I will post pics asahp!


*Exciting! I don't even have a clicky truck yet. LOL! I hope you get a great box!*


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Exciting! I don't even have a clicky truck yet. LOL! I hope you get a great box!*


 Can't wait to see what you got. I have no clicky truck yet.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 8, 2013)

*sigh* Impatiently waiting for the clicky truck so that I can impatiently wait for the tracking info to update and then I can impatiently wait for my box to be hauled by the team of tiny but courageous snails across the country as I impatiently wait for it to arrive in my mailbox!!!

Hmmm did I say I'm impatient?


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 8, 2013)

> I wonder if the reason they repeat so many items for multiple months ( other than the obvious getting more people to try the product) is so that they can offer free shipping for longer which might get more people to buy the full size product. I remember the beauty protector was on free shipping for a long time. Wonder if the suki will be the same. This could be a perk that the companies providing the samples request.


 I appreciate products being repeated multiple months, because I often don't get all of the new things I want to try, in each month's box. For instance, I still really want to try a lot of the perfumes in the bb store. I'm certainly not going to shell out big bucks for a whole bottle of a perfume I've never tried, so I'm hoping the samples make it around to me, eventually.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 8, 2013)

> I need help! I finally got an invite on my alternate email for a second Birchbox, but when I try to to set it up ( same billing info and shipping info as my primary acct), it's telling me I can that I'm already subscribed and I am limited to one woman's subscription box service! Is this a new thing?? I know many of you get two, and even three boxes, but maybe they don't allow that anymore?? Help!


 Yeah you have to use a different email addy. I had to call bec I got it a gift sub and I didn't want a dup box. So be careful not to try set it up the same.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 8, 2013)

Whomp, Whomp, it was last month's tracking.


----------



## csb55 (Jul 8, 2013)

July Boxes are being updated... Goodbye Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb1


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2013)

> July Boxes are being updated... Goodbye Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb1 Â


 Noooo! I have lots of work to do! (Also: Dude, the hair clips are FIVE BUCKS for a pack of six? They are officially at the top of my shopping list.) ETA: Remember, even if you just see three or four items in a box, that doesn't mean that's all you're getting in a given box. Not all items have been loaded into the store yet, and complete boxes aren't officially up until the 10th.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Noooo! I have lots of work to do!
> 
> (Also: Dude, the hair clips are FIVE BUCKS for a pack of six? They are officially at the top of my shopping list.)


I was just about to post the same thing!




  I NEED the hair clips, and I hope they offer a few different sets with color variations.  Pretty please!!


----------



## Xiang (Jul 8, 2013)

> July Boxes are being updated... Goodbye Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb1 Â


 Been waiting for this. Thank you! I feel that this is going to be a Monday where nothing gets done. I'm at my desk but can't seem to wake up.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *csb55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> July Boxes are being updated... Goodbye Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb1


 Finally, something to do this morning (not like I have work to do anyways....



).


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *csb55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> July Boxes are being updated... Goodbye Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb1


 Is this the items we are getting or is this what is coming in some boxes


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this the items we are getting or is this what is coming in some boxes


*That's Box #1. I put bb2 at the end of the url instead of bb1 and it came up with a different set of products. *


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *sigh* Impatiently waiting for the clicky truck so that I can impatiently wait for the tracking info to update and then I can impatiently *wait for my box to be hauled by the team of tiny but courageous snails across the country* as I impatiently wait for it to arrive in my mailbox!!!
> 
> Hmmm did I say I'm impatient?


----------



## teastrong (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *csb55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> July Boxes are being updated... Goodbye Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb1


 Oh man, I hope I get this box!! I hate checking these, I always get major box envy.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this the items we are getting or is this what is coming in some boxes


 If you change the number at the end of the address string, you will see the different boxes. So far the first 8 are loaded...instain is in box 3,  4 &amp;  8 so far. I hope they will be in more, but you never know.


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 8, 2013)

Here are links to all of the July combos:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb1 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb2 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb3 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb4 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb5 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb6 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb7 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb8 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb9 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb10 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb11 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb12 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb13 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb14 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb15 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb16 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb17 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb18 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb19 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb20 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb21 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb22 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb23 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb24 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb25 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb26 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb27 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb28 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb29 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb30 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb31 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb32 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb33 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb34 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb35 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb36 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb37 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb38 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb39 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb40 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb41


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *teastrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man, I hope I get this box!! I hate checking these, I always get major box envy.


*I think BB has way too many box variations.  *


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 8, 2013)

> July Boxes are being updated... Goodbye Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb1 Â


 The links ALWAYS update on a day that I have to do lots of stuff lol.


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here are links to all of the July combos:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Thank you


 No problem! Not all of the variations are up yet.


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 8, 2013)

So far boxes 1-8 ALL have the bobby pins!


----------



## Hils (Jul 8, 2013)

This is my second BB and I'm getting the FEVER! The boxes look really good so far for this month!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So far the first 8 are loaded...instain is in box 3,  4 &amp;  8 so far. I hope they will be in more, but you never know.


 3 out of 8 isn't bad!  I hope the pattern continues.  I really would love an instain -- any one except Swiss Dot, which is the one I already own!  It's awesome and I want more now!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 8, 2013)

So excited about one of the new perfume brands! I love that brand! Edit: I mean the one from box 7.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hils (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So excited about one of the new perfume brands! I love that brand!
> 
> Edit: I mean the one from box 7.


Me too! But I'm leaning towards the one from box 8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm seeing some great boxes I'd love to have! I've heard awesome things about that Juliette Has A Gun perfume. I want it!


----------



## SassyVee (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here are links to all of the July combos:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 8, 2013)

So far I really love 3, 4, 10, 11


----------



## OiiO (Jul 8, 2013)

So many great boxes this month!

I think I'll be happy with just about any of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 8, 2013)

I got my box today! Pretty happy with it. I would upload a pic or do spoiler but I'm not sure how to from my phone!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 8, 2013)

> I got my box today! Pretty happy with it. I would upload a pic or do spoiler but I'm not sure how to from my phone!


 What was the box weight?


----------



## tasertag (Jul 8, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box today! Pretty happy with it. I would upload a pic or do spoiler but I'm not sure how to from my phone!


Wow! So quick! I hope mine comes soon. The boxes that they have up so far look pretty good. I'd be very happy with most of them.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 8, 2013)

I see July spoilers on Instagram


----------



## gemstone (Jul 8, 2013)

> I see July spoilers on Instagram


 The only ones I can find are from birchbox France...?


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 8, 2013)

> What was the box weight?


 It was .515


----------



## Jamie P (Jul 8, 2013)

Just put [spoiler ] around it (but without the space.


----------



## Jamie P (Jul 8, 2013)

Ugh. (Spoiler) but use [ ] instead


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 8, 2013)

Heads up curly headed ladies! Box 16 has

Benefit skincare in it!!!!


----------



## JessP (Jul 8, 2013)

Loving a lot of these box combinations. I just cancelled Glossybox and am strongly considering getting a second BB subscription lol. I swear I'm not addicted to beauty subs..


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 8, 2013)

based on the combos I've seen, there r a few that would kinda fit my profile. I just hope I don't end up with cc cream, tanning wipes, acne products or dry shampoo.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 8, 2013)

I got my box!!! I love it!



Spoiler







I got: la fresh wipes (will throw these in my purse) Model co lipstick in GET NAKED (LURVE it!) Number 4 comb prep and protect (excited to try this!) Dr Jart Ceramidin cream (this makes me feel old.....but this is on my account with my real age so...I probably should use it because I AM old lol) EXTRA: white bobby pins with very cute silver pattern.(I'm a sucker for stuff like this! Awesome "extra")


Edited to add descriptions and spoiler


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 8, 2013)

Spoiler



ya it worked. Here is a picture of my box



It had the Instain (so small!) Klorane, ddf acne treatment, Atelier cologne absolue (the only thing I don't like) and the bobby pins.


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box!!! I love it!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box!!! I love it!


 I love La Fresh wipes. Just bought a ton of them off HauteLook the other day.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box!!! I love it!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 8, 2013)

This makes me want to renew my sub I gifted myself! I wonder if it's too late? Edit: Not too late! Woohoo!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 8, 2013)

> that is a great box, i would not at all mind yoursÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ! is that the tibi bonus bag in the background? cute!


 Thanks I always really like my boxes but this is one of the best in a while....the pouches in the box have the tibi bag design on them this month...super cute right? It kinda makes me want to buy the bag....your marketing team is on point Birchbox!


----------



## GinaM (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *csb55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> July Boxes are being updated... Goodbye Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb1


 How we can we tell again from our tracking number which box we are getting?


----------



## OiiO (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box!!! I love it!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How we can we tell again from our tracking number which box we are getting?


You can not tell by your tracking number. The boxes update on our accts on the 10th.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 8, 2013)

AAAAH there are foundations in some of the boxes, I would loooove that, and I have seen the little mini bottles of the product, I hope it's that and not wee little foil packets.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AAAAH there are foundations in some of the boxes, I would loooove that, and I have seen the little mini bottles of the product, I hope it's that and not wee little foil packets.


 And cue the "it's not the right shade!" drama.

Not sure why BB would put themselves through that. That said, I would love to try the one that they're sending out...don't remember in the profile if it asks about skin tone or not.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 8, 2013)

I think you can try a foundation even if it's not the right shade. You can see how it feels and wear it around your house for a few hours to see how it wears.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ya it worked. Here is a picture of my box
> 
> ...


----------



## msbelle (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here are links to all of the July combos:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## czofkie (Jul 8, 2013)

Newbie here!  Love looking in every month waiting for my box to come.  Could those of you who got their boxes today let us know the weight?  I don't get home from work until after 9:30 tonight and I just can't wait!


----------



## AMaas (Jul 8, 2013)

Just happened to look at my account info and yay!  Shipping link is active!  My box is .4550.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jul 8, 2013)

Finally have shipping info, but no weight yet. I'll probaby get it Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## saidfreeze (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing. Welcome box ?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2013)

So far...there are a lot of boxes I can eliminate based on products I've already received! But I am excited about a lot of the products this month! So many benefit products 





AND I just got a tracking number! Doesn't work yet, but usually by the time it starts working my box is already almost here...


----------



## Hils (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So far...there are a lot of boxes I can eliminate based on products I've already received! But I am excited about a lot of the products this month! So many benefit products
> 
> ...


This will only be my second BB, so I don't know how it works yet. If I got a product last month, will that mean I shouldn't get it this month? AKA no dupes?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This will only be my second BB, so I don't know how it works yet. If I got a product last month, will that mean I shouldn't get it this month? AKA no dupes?


 Correct!

There are some products they send out where it will SEEM like you're getting a dupe, but technically you're not. Color Club nail polishes for example...they'll come out with new 'collections.' So even if you got a polish from a previous collection, you can still get another one from the new collection. If that makes sense. 

But generally you shouldn't get dupes. If you do, contact CS! Normally they'll give you 100 points, but I suppose that depends on which CS person you get.


----------



## msbelle (Jul 8, 2013)

I just got a clicky truck, too. No info on it yet though.


----------



## AMaas (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm surprised to see that Benta Berry G-1 moisturizer surfacing in boxes again.  I got a 2-pack sample set of it last year in one of my boxes, can't remember which one.  Guessing it's an influence from "Suits" since it's unisex.  I never tried it myself, anyone like this product?


----------



## jessicarobin (Jul 8, 2013)

Wooo, just got tracking.  I haven't been paying too much attention to spoilers/speculation this month, because I find it leads to disappointment, but getting that tracking info got me excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hils (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Correct!
> 
> ...


SOOOO good to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I can try to narrow down which of the boxes are a possibility  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though.... I wouldn't mind getting a dupe and receiving points either


----------



## jac a (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ya it worked. Here is a picture of my box
> 
> ...


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm surprised to see that Benta Berry G-1 moisturizer surfacing in boxes again.  I got a 2-pack sample set of it last year in one of my boxes, can't remember which one.  Guessing it's an influence from "Suits" since it's unisex.  I never tried it myself, anyone like this product?


 I got the Benta Berry scrub/exfoliate product before and I hated it! Also it is a teeny tiny tube, not happy to see this one show up again


----------



## basementsong (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you can try a foundation even if it's not the right shade. You can see how it feels and wear it around your house for a few hours to see how it wears.


Exactly! I got the Jouer LMT last July in the wrong shade, but found I liked the coverage. Then when they came out with the MMT last fall, it was super easy for me to figure out which shade I needed and order it. LOOOOOVE the MMT. Better than LMT, imo!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Exactly! I got the Jouer LMT last July in the wrong shade, but found I liked the coverage. Then when they came out with the MMT last fall, it was super easy for me to figure out which shade I needed and order it. LOOOOOVE the MMT. Better than LMT, imo!


 Agreed! MMT is one of my favorite discoveries from Birchbox.


----------



## starz2night (Jul 8, 2013)

Just got my clicky truck!! So excited!!!

There looks like there are only 25 combos this month, and the majority of the ones that don't have a product I have already gotten before, seem like pretty awesome boxes to get.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed! MMT is one of my favorite discoveries from Birchbox.


 


> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Exactly! I got the Jouer LMT last July in the wrong shade, but found I liked the coverage. Then when they came out with the MMT last fall, it was super easy for me to figure out which shade I needed and order it. LOOOOOVE the MMT. Better than LMT, imo!


 I wish the MMT worked as well for me as it did for y'all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got it in the darkest shade in my BB ages ago and I finally got around to trying it earlier this summer because I got tan enough for the shade to match, but it made my t-zone SO SHINY (when it's usually perfectly fine). I was pretty sad because it's been the only "face makeup" I've tried these past few months that actually covered up the eczema discolouration on my right cheek, but there's no way I'd wear it on just a third of my face haha. The search continues..


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm surprised to see that Benta Berry G-1 moisturizer surfacing in boxes again.  I got a 2-pack sample set of it last year in one of my boxes, can't remember which one.  Guessing it's an influence from "Suits" since it's unisex.  I never tried it myself, anyone like this product?


 I received it in my October 2012 Transformations box.  It had a gritty texture (I suppose it was whatever the mattifying agent is) that irritated my skin when I tried to apply it, and it kind of crusted up as it dried, if that makes any sense.  It was pretty awful for me.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I need help! I finally got an invite on my alternate email for a second Birchbox, but when I try to to set it up ( same billing info and shipping info as my primary acct), it's telling me I can that I'm already subscribed and I am limited to one woman's subscription box service! Is this a new thing?? I know many of you get two, and even three boxes, but maybe they don't allow that anymore?? Help!


 Tiffany--I signed up for 2 boxes this month. I did put my second account under my middle name--so one account says Heather Hicks and the other says Renee Hicks. Maybe this would help?


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *starz2night* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my clicky truck!! So excited!!!

There looks like there are only 25 combos this month, and the majority of the ones that don't have a product I have already gotten before, seem like pretty awesome boxes to get.

They haven't finished loading all of the boxes yet.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jul 8, 2013)

If they have finished loading boxes looks like there are 7 boxes I could get. I really hope for Box 7 or 16.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 8, 2013)

It looks like they have up through box 25 updated for the most part. I was able to eliminate 7 of the boxes because they had products I've gotten before. That leaves a lot... hehe. I am most hoping for box 3 at this point, because the only items I REALLY want to try are the Instain and DDF. I would LOVE to get a box with Comptoir Suf Pacifique (I LOVE their vanille perfumes... the freesia one, especially), but so far it's only in box 7, I believe, and there was something in it I've gotten before. hmpf.

Where is my clicky truck, BB??? gah!


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 8, 2013)

Lionness--Thanks for posting all the links! I was going through them box by box to see what I liked and what I did not like, when all of a sudden, the links stopped working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if BB got wind of our antics and put a stop to it, lol! Anyway, I got about halfway through and here's my Love and Hate list:

I LOVE boxes 2, 3, 4, 8, 9, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 22,

I HATE boxes 1, 5, 6, 7, 10, 12, 19, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25,

What surprised me most was that a few of the boxes I loved did not have the Instain but were just sooooo fabulous overall. One of the boxes I hated even DID have the Instain, but only 2 other products and one of those was self tanning towels--yeck! If I could get a box I loved which had the Instain and another box I loved without it, I'd be over the moon. I can't believe I am giving BB another try after being one of their biggest critics last year. Please BB--restore my faith--don't Sample Society me this month!!! (For those not getting SS or not following that thread, they really screwed me when I signed back up for July's box, even though last year I got 3-4 good boxes from them. Now, I'll probably never order SS again--but, I said that of BB, so you never know...) I just hope BB puts the links back up so I can go back and finish up my list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You must have gotten a bad batch. I didn't find the moisturizer gritty at all and it definitely did not "crust".
> ...


 That is possible, but it looks like a fair number of other reviewers had the same experience as me. 





ETA:

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I traded for this item in a swap and unfortunately, I did not like it. It was part of one of my 'empties' blog posts - here is what I thought about it:

"I wanted to love this moisturizer because it is all natural. Unfortunately, it just did not work with my combination skin. The moisturizer would ball up and flake off my skin, making it difficult to spread across my face. I only wore this as a night time moisturizer because of the balling/flaking. Would not re-purchase."

Also, I should add that it wasn't very moisturizing for my combination skin...

 
Yes, this was my experience as well!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lionness--Thanks for posting all the links! I was going through them box by box to see what I liked and what I did not like, when all of a sudden, the links stopped working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if BB got wind of our antics and put a stop to it, lol! Anyway, I got about halfway through and here's my Love and Hate list:
> 
> ...


 The rest of them haven't been loaded yet. They didn't take them down, they just haven't put them up yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a tracking number, but no update yet, so no weight.

Come on...get those box toting snails revved up for the incredible journey to my door....rollin, rollin, rollin....RAWHIDE! 



If only there were a little snail whippin icon. hehe


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That is possible, but it looks like a fair number of other reviewers had the same experience as me. 






ETA:

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I traded for this item in a swap and unfortunately, I did not like it. It was part of one of my 'empties' blog posts - here is what I thought about it:

"I wanted to love this moisturizer because it is all natural. Unfortunately, it just did not work with my combination skin. The moisturizer would ball up and flake off my skin, making it difficult to spread across my face. I only wore this as a night time moisturizer because of the balling/flaking. Would not re-purchase."

Also, I should add that it wasn't very moisturizing for my combination skin...

 
Yes, this was my experience as well!


Wow, that's crazy! Maybe I'm the one that got the "bad" batch! LOL


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 8, 2013)

Still no clicky truck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I usually get my box on or close to the 10th.


----------



## torijill (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm really hoping for the 

Benefit It's Potent! eye cream.
Most of the boxes that wouldn't have dupes for me are good!


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box!!! I love it!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angienharry (Jul 8, 2013)

Holy large sample sizes batman!!!! I finally got an order I placed 2 weeks ago and besides a missing item(which I emailed BB about) I got a 4.5 oz sample of the DDF brightening cleanser in my free pick two. That's super awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Holly120 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Holy large sample sizes batman!!!! I finally got an order I placed 2 weeks ago and besides a missing item(which I emailed BB about) I got a 4.5 oz sample of the DDF brightening cleanser in my free pick two. That's super awesome!!!!!!


 That's soooo awesome!!!! Yay!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Tiffany--I signed up for 2 boxes this month. I did put my second account under my middle name--so one account says Heather Hicks and the other says Renee Hicks. Maybe this would help?


 My accounts are also under two different names. Mine and my dogs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yes, Lucy loves beauty products too!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was .515


 oh ok. thanks!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> based on the combos I've seen, there r a few that would kinda fit my profile.
> 
> I just hope I don't end up with cc cream, tanning wipes, acne products or dry shampoo.


 ditto.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 8, 2013)

> I want thatlipstick!!!!!!Â  I love that color!Â  That would be my ideal box from what I can see so far.Â  I'm hoping (since I've haven't seen thelipstick on any pages that have updated) there are more than 1 or 2 boxes that have the lipstick in it.Â  I don't care what else is in the box if could get that lipstick!Â  What day did your box ship and what was the weight?


 I think the lipstick is my favourite thing...not just cause its full size but because I love nude lips...I got some really bright and fun lippies last month but a) I'm uncomfortable wearing darker lips and B) they weren't the right shades...it's all good though cause I traded them for awesome stuff I totally could use! My box shipped on the 5th and it weighed .4850. Hope you get the lipstick!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow slim pickings for me this month!  The Benta,Wei, Number 4 and Juicy knocked out a lot of boxes for me!  I got through box 31 and of those based on what is showing I could get 8 of them.  Maybe 9 but I am not sure if Whish (got pomegrante) now they are sampling blueberry will keep me from getting that box.  Guess that means I could be eligible for the other 9 that are pending though.

And yay for clicky truck!  Hasn't updated but at least it is in route!  2 more days to see what is on the box page, not that I am keeping track or anything!


----------



## flynt (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Holy large sample sizes batman!!!!
> 
> I finally got an order I placed 2 weeks ago and besides a missing item(which I emailed BB about) I got a 4.5 oz sample of the DDF brightening cleanser in my free pick two. That's super awesome!!!!!!


 Ooooh that's exciting! I chose the same pick two and hopefully I'll be getting it soon.


----------



## basementsong (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer! I have pretty oily skin and despite my best efforts I just have to accept that I'm always going to be shiny at some point during the day!





I think the coverage with MMT is so much better than the LMT. Bought the latter b/c I thought it'd have a nice sheen for summer, and after like a month and a half of using it I'm really wishing I'd gone for another MMT instead. Oh well! I'm not totally hating the LMT, and I'm too broke/cheap to justify another nice tinted moisturizer or foundation until I run out of what I've got.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tiffany--I signed up for 2 boxes this month. I did put my second account under my middle name--so one account says Heather Hicks and the other says Renee Hicks. Maybe this would help?
> ...


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh wow, that's a great size! I love that DDF cleanser but can't convince myself to spend that kind of money. I'll have to buy something to get that pick two!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cute! I wouldn't be able to do that because our dog's name is Dumpling...I'm pretty sure that they'd know something was askew...


 What a cute name your dog has! 

My cats are Bonnie and Clyde.  I started a new job and would talk about them at work.  Finally someone came up to me told me they couldn't believe I would name my children after outlaws.  I had to explain that my "children" are cats and not people.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 8, 2013)

I see a lot of new Jouer products in the Birchbox store.  I love the lip sheers.  The St. Barts shade is my favorite summer lippie this year.  I'm also dying to try Jouer's new eye crayon.  I'm trying not to buy any makeup products for a while, but seeing these in the Birchbox store is making it very hard!


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 8, 2013)

Just checked and it looks like the DDF pick 2 is out of stock.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe they'll restock soon?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 8, 2013)

Box 3 would be perfect... but I've never gotten my "perfect" box, so I'm not holding out hope!

I do want to try the No 4 SuperComb Prep &amp; Protect!  I want to compare it to the Beauty Protector.


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *torijill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really hoping for the
> 
> ...


 I purchased the little 3 product kit with that product in it a few months ago.  Its an awesome product!  I hope you get it!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow, for being a member for over a year, not many of the boxes were "eliminated" for me. Lots of them look really good. I knew this would happen. The minute I start to come to terms with wanting to cancel and they are going to blow me away...meh. Hehe.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Jul 8, 2013)

> Ah, I rewatched and heard her say "some" this time. I'm not sure if I thought she said "one" the first time or if I got that impression somewhere else. My husband is waiting on a phone call which should come next week (knock wood) to set up an interview for a job in Roanoke VA which he wants very badly. It was a long holiday weekend and I've been anxiously awaiting Monday for a change, lol! I think the stress of waiting to find out is getting to me though. I've been obsessing over sub boxes and MUT posts more than usual as it is my favorite distraction at the moment. Everyone here is helping to keep me semi-sane.


 I have moved 7 times in 6 years for my job. I spent 3.5 years in Roanoke, recently returning in April. I am originally from PA, but I love the Roanoke area. Beautiful mountains, etc. if your hubby gets the job, let me know, if you need any advice on the area. Fingers crossed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 8, 2013)

I hope my box will be here tomorrow. It says expected delivery is the 11th, but it is in MN now and it seems like once it gets to MN, it gets to me the next day. I've been looking at the box links and so far I would be happy to get most of them.


----------



## brandyk (Jul 8, 2013)

i got the same box as lovestarbrooke

i LOVE the

ceramidin cream

  my face feels incredibly soft. wow! 
and i HATE

the get naked lipstick color (ugh, nude makes me look like i am dead)

 
and the leave-in conditioner.  birchbox needs to stop sending me hair stuff. i rarely use wash-out conditioner, much less leave-in conditioner. makes me look like a drowned rat.
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but i love the first item so much &amp; the beauty extra that i don't care!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow. Lots of old products this month! Looks like I can only get 1, 4, 8, 13, 16, or 37. I'd be thrilled with box 8.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 8, 2013)

> My accounts are also under two different names. Mine and my dogs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yes, Lucy loves beauty products too!


 Heather-thank you SO much for the tip! I'm gonna head over to Bb and try it that way right now!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 8, 2013)

i HAVE A CLICKY TRUCK WOO WOO


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 8, 2013)

based on what is in my profile I think I should get either 1,2,5,6,8,15,17,20,23,27 or 32. I eliminated past products, products that don't match my dark complexion and acne product. I really hope they don't send me any acne stuff. There are other things I'd rather not have but they fit my profile so I won't complain if I get them.


----------



## sarah576 (Jul 8, 2013)

Clicky truck!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am so excited about this month... so many of the boxes look awesome!!  I'm hoping for 3, 11, 15 or 17.. But as long as I don't get any tanning products I would be happy with almost all of them!


----------



## AMaas (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see a lot of new Jouer products in the Birchbox store.  I love the lip sheers.  The St. Barts shade is my favorite summer lippie this year.  I'm also dying to try Jouer's new eye crayon.  I'm trying not to buy any makeup products for a while, but seeing these in the Birchbox store is making it very hard!


 Huge Jouer fan right here! 




  Aren't those lip sheers are fabulous?  And I love that they smell slightly tropical and have SPF.  I highly recommend the eye crayons - they are creamy, blendable, but waterproof.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 8, 2013)

CLICKY TRUCK!!!! It was shipped two days ago, apparently, but I still haven't gotten the email. Ah well. Box weight is .5550. Anyone else have that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2013)

Yikes:  Box 41 has TWO fragrance samples!

Also new bonuses:  Benefit Cha Cha Tint or Sun Beam minis with any Benefit item or $25 purchase. They're not Pick Two items, so they're one-code-per-purchase items.


----------



## AMaas (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, I just finished looking through all the different boxes, and Box 39 says "My Current Box".  Anyone else seeing that on a box?  I know it's not always fool proof, but I didn't see it on multiple boxes like I have in the past. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb39


----------



## Jamie P (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok sorry if someone has already mentioned this, but I noticed that box 19 has the Color Club Wanderfust polishes. I thought those were in every box already? Am I missing something. Please don't tell me that we have a chance at another color... I thought it was one per collection? I guess maybe those could just go to newbies for their first box.

Otherwise I am sorting through what I can and can't get. My DREAM boxes are 3 or 15. There are only 15 of the 46 boxes that I cannot get. Only 3 of those boxes contain blush. I have 7 chances to get a blush. Ha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's to hoping I get a dream box this month!!


----------



## unicorn (Jul 8, 2013)

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. birchbox, you're KILLIN me. I've had clicky truck for 2 days now, but the tracking still doesnt come back with any results


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok sorry if someone has already mentioned this, but I noticed that box 19 has the Color Club Wanderfust polishes. I thought those were in every box already? Am I missing something. Please don't tell me that we have a chance at another color... I thought it was one per collection? I guess maybe those could just go to newbies for their first box.
> 
> Otherwise I am sorting through what I can and can't get. My DREAM boxes are 3 or 15. There are only 15 of the 46 boxes that I cannot get. Only 3 of those boxes contain blush. I have 7 chances to get a blush. Ha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's to hoping I get a dream box this month!!


 Not everybody getting a July box was subbed in June when the polish went out.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have moved 7 times in 6 years for my job. I spent 3.5 years in Roanoke, recently returning in April. I am originally from PA, but I love the Roanoke area. Beautiful mountains, etc. if your hubby gets the job, let me know, if you need any advice on the area. Fingers crossed!


 Thanks for the offer! The funny thing is, my husband is also originally from PA, Erie specifically. He says it is the city everyone forgets is a part of PA. I am from GA, but north of Atlanta and not too far from mountains. VA could be a good in between location for us. Although, he got a call today and someone in Durham, NC wants to set up an interview with him for later this week. I'm torn. Both places sound like they would be great places to live--and both have mountains, which I love!


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I just finished looking through all the different boxes, and Box 39 says "My Current Box".  Anyone else seeing that on a box?  I know it's not always fool proof, but I didn't see it on multiple boxes like I have in the past.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb39


 I see it too, but I'm not even logged into my birchbox account...so I doubt that it's correct (well, there's a ~2.5% chance that it is correct based on there being ~40 box variations)


----------



## Roxane68 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You're not logged into your regular account while you're trying to sign up for the 2nd account, are you? I accidentally did that with another sub service once.
> ...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heather-thank you SO much for the tip! I'm gonna head over to Bb and try it that way right now!


 No problem. Hope it works for you!


----------



## Jamie P (Jul 8, 2013)

> Not everybody getting a July box was subbed in June when the polish went out.Â


That was what I was thinking after I freaked out momentarily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jrenee (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not everybody getting a July box was subbed in June when the polish went out.
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here are links to all of the July combos:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 8, 2013)

> No problem. Hope it works for you!


 IT WORKED! My second Birchbox ships on July 18th!! You Ladies, as always, ROCK! :yesss:


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

Sweet buttered Moses! There are 49 box variations this month! 





Of those, I am eligible for 14, 7 of which have Dr. Jart and 6 have Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect. My most wanted are boxes 8, 15, or 27. I didn't see the lipstick in any of the boxes but they haven't finished "filling" them all yet.


----------



## rouxroux (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to compile these!!


 They've recently added more. It's now up to a whopping 53 box variations this month!


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 8, 2013)

Instead of going to bed like I should be, I looked through all the boxes again and decided the boxes I would most like to receive are 3, 4, 13, 15, 16, or 35. Fingers crossed that everyone gets the box they want


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sweet buttered Moses! There are 49 box variations this month!
> 
> ...


 Actually, 53 at the moment, and they may be adding more as I type. I keep going back and thinking "surely that's all" but then another box comes up when I type in the next number up. I'm starting to get really nervous and thinking they are going to send me crap boxes with nothing in them which I will want. I understand they want to send boxes to as many people as possible, but at the same time, if you can't deliver a good quality product to everyone, just put up a waitlist already. Sigh...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok, went back over my favorite box list from the first 53 boxes, lol, and my dream boxes would be number 15 and either 36, 37, or 39. I might faint if that actually happened though.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Bummer! I have pretty oily skin and despite my best efforts I just have to accept that I'm always going to be shiny at some point during the day!
> ...


 If you register for emails on jouer's website right now they send you a 50% coupon off your purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 8, 2013)

Woohooooo! Thanks for posting all those ,I'm going to start going through and try to guess which I might get.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 9, 2013)

I went ahead and made a blog post on the contents of all 53 July Birchbox primarily because I wanted to share it with my fellow MUT members, so here is the info (listed in a spoiler because it's fairly long)! These contents are from Birchbox's site (as of 11 PM today):

*Box 1*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream

3. Gena Pedi Cure Foot Treatment Creme

4. I.C.O.N. India Oil

*Box 2*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Benefit Girl Meets Pearl

3. Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

4. 100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream

5. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

*Box 3*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Benefit It's Potent! Eye Cream

3. DDF Acne Control Treatment

4. theBalm Cosmetics InStain Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush

5. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect


*Box 4*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. DDF Acne Control Treatment

3. Atelier Cologne Mistral Patcouli

4. Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk

5. theBalm Cosmetics InStain Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush

*Box 5*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

3. Curly Hair Solutions Curl Keeper

4. Juicy Couture Couture La La

*Box 6*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream

3. La Fresh Instant Body Soother

4. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

*Box 7*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

3. Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Abricot

4. Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk

5. Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

*Box 8*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. theBalm Cosmetics InStain Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush

3. Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume

4.Vivant Skin Care Green Tea Antioxidant Cleanser

*Box 9*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. DDF Acne Control Treatment

3. Caldrea Body Lotion

4. I.C.O.N. India Oil

5. theBalm Cosmetics InStain Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush

*Box 10*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

3. Kerastase Bain Chroma Riche - Cleanse

4. Kerastase Masque Chroma Riche - Treat

5. Pur Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40

*Box 11*

1. Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream

2. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

3. Pur Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40

4. Wei Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask

5. Wei Pomegranate Buffing Beads

*Box 12*

1. Caldrea Body Lotion

2. TanTowel Classic Formula Self-Tan Towelettes Half Body

3. theBalm Cosmetics InStain Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush

*Box 13*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Curly Hair Solutions Curl Keeper

3. DDF Acne Control Treatment

4. Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream

5. theBalm Cosmetics InStain Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush
*Box 14*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Juicy Couture Juicy Couture

3. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

4. Pur Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40

5. Vivant Skin Care Green Tea Antioxidant Cleanser
*Box 15*

1. Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream

2. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

3. theBalm Cosmetics InStain Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush

4. Wei Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask

5. Wei Pomegranate Buffing Beads


*Box 16*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Benefit b.right! Radiant Skincare
3. Curly Hair Solutions Curl Keeper
4. Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream

5. Pur Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40
*Box 17*

1. Benefit Cosmetics Hellow Flawless Oxygen Wow

2. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

3. Wei Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask

4. Wei Pomegranate Buffing Beads

*Box 18*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Benefit Cosmetics Ultra Radiance Facial Hydrating Mist

3. Kerastase Bain Chroma Riche - Cleanse

4. Pur Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF

5. Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream
*Box 19*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Color Club Wanderlust Collection Polish

3. Caudalie Divine Legs

4. Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream

*Box 20*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Benefit Cosmetics Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow Foundation

3. Coola Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face
4. Juicy Couture Juicy Couture

5. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

*Box 21*
1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

3. Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner

4. Kerastase Masque Chroma Riche - Treat

5. Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow
*Box 22*

1. Benefit Cosmetics Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow Foundation

2. Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

3. Nomaterra Eau De Parfum Fragrance Wipe

4. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

5. Pur Minerals Color Correcting Primer


*Box 23*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Benefit Cosmetics Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow Foundation

3. Coola Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

4. Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfum
5. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

*Box 24*

1. Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream

2. Frais Towelettes
3. Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

*Box 25*

1. Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

2. Frais Towelettes

3. Juicy Couture Juicy Couture

4. Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

5. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

*Box 26*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Caldrea Body Lotion

3. Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream

4.  I.C.O.N. India Oil


*Box 27*

1. Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream

2. Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint

3. theBalm Cosmetics InStain Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush


*Box 28*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins
2. Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

3. Kerastase Bain Chroma Riche - Cleanse

4. Pur Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40

5. theBalm Cosmetics InStain Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush

*Box 29*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins
2. Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

3. Juicy Couture Juicy Couture

4. Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk

5. Pur Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40

*Box 30*

1. DDF Acne Control Treatment

2. La Fresh Waterproof Makeup Remover

3. Pur Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40

4. Wei Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask

5. Wei Pomegranate Buffing Beads

*Box 31*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

3. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

4. Pur Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40
*Box 32*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

3. Kerastase Fondant Chroma Captive - Treat

4. ModelCo Fibre LashXtend Lengthening Mascara

5. theBalm Cosmetics InStain Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush


*Box 33*

1. Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

2. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

3. Pur Minerals Color Correcting Primer
4. Wei Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask

5. Wei Pomegranate Buffing Beads

*Box 34*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins
2. Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

3. Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
4. Kerastase Chroma Thermique - Protect
5. Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow
*Box 35*

1. DDF Acne Control Treatment
2. Kerastase Bain Chroma Riche - Cleanse

3. Kerastase Masque Chroma Riche - Treat

4. Pur Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40

5. Wei Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask

6. Wei Pomegranate Buffing Beads

*Box 36*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner

3. Kerastase Chroma Thermique - Protect
4. Pur Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40
5. Vivant Skin Care 3% Mandelic Acid 3-in-1 Wash
*Box 37*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins
2. 100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream

3. Benefit Cosmetics Moisture Prep Toning Lotion
4. Nick Chavez Beverly Hills Color-Saver Paraben-Free Conditioner
5. Pur Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40

*Box 38*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins
2. Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

3. Birchbox and Color Club Custom Collection

4. Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

*Box 39*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Ojon Damage Reverse Instant Restorative Hair Serum

3. Malin &amp; Goetz Bergamot Body Wash

4. Pur Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40

5. Benefit Cosmetics Ultra Radiance Facial Rehydrating Mist

*Box 40*

1. Benefit It's Potent! Eye Cream

2. Caudalie Divine Legs

3. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

4. Pur Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40

5. TanTowel Classic Formula Self-Tan Towelettes Half Body

*Box 41*

1. Benefit Cosmetics Moisture Prep Toning Lotion

2. DDF Acne Control Treatment

3. Juicy Couture Juicy Couture

4. Nomaterra Eau De Parfum Fragrance Wipes

5. Pur Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40

*Box 42*

1. Benefit It's Potent! Eye Cream

2. Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

3. I.C.O.N. India Oil

4. Pur Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40

*Box 43*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Caudalie Divine Legs

3. Curly Hair Solutions Curl Keeper

4. Pur Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40

5. Vivant Skin Care Green Tea Antioxidant Cleanser

*Box 44*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Benefit Cosmetics Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow Foundation

3. Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner

4. Kerastase Fondant Chroma Captive - Treat

5. Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

*Box 45*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Benefit Cosmetics Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow Foundation

3. Color Club Wanderlust Collection

4. Kerastase Fondant Chroma Captive - Treat

5. Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream

*Box 46*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

3. TIGI Rockaholic Fun Times Flexible Hairspray

4. Caudalie Divine Legs

5. Benefit Cosmetics Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow Foundation

*Box 47*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Benefit Cosmetics Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow Foundation

3. Juicy Couture Juicy Couture

4. Origins Plantscription Anti-Aging Eye Treatment

5. Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream

*Box 48*

1. Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream

2. Frais Towelettes

3. Pur Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40

*Box 49*

1. Coola Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

2. Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips

3. Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

4. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

5. TanTowel Classic Formula Self-Tan Towelettes Half Body

*Box 50*

1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins

2. Coola Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

3. Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream

4. Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfum

5. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

*Box 51*

1. Coola Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face

2. 100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream

3. Benefit Cosmetics Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow Foundation

4. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

5. TanTowel Classic Formula Self-Tan Towelettes Half Body


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow thanks for putting that together! I can't wait until the site updates on Wednesday!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 9, 2013)

Whoa... I thought there were only 41 boxes this month? I got all the way up to 53.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I managed to knock off a couple more off the "it won't happen" list, but there are just too many possibilities to guess which box I have. (box weight was .5550, I think) I'm still hoping for box 3!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beauty Protector is still on free shipping. It is also a Birchbox exclusive so they will probably continue throwing it in boxes forever. lol


 I hope that's the case! The beauty protector is awesome, and I would love to buy it with free shipping whenever my sample runs out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa... I thought there were only 41 boxes this month? I got all the way up to 53.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I managed to knock off a couple more off the "it won't happen" list, but there are just too many possibilities to guess which box I have. (box weight was .5550, I think) I'm still hoping for box 3!


 Didn't even notice that! At the end of last week, the 404's only went up to 41. 

I currently have only 24 boxes I'm eligible for of the 53/4 (been a subscriber for like 15 months), but they all seem really awesome, so I don't even care what I get!

Also, I kinda like that my boxes didn't ship as early as it has the past few months. I love birchbox so much more when I get to go hunting though all of the possible boxes and obsess and try to figure out what could be in mine!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went ahead and made a blog post on the contents of all 53 July Birchbox primarily because I wanted to share it with my fellow MUT members, so here is the info (listed in a spoiler because it's fairly long)! These contents are from Birchbox's site (as of 11 PM today):
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 9, 2013)

Haha, I started going through that list, but after a while my eyes glazed over. I'm hoping for the box two people on here have already gotten, on the logic that they shipped on the same day, and it is a possible box for me with no dupes.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 9, 2013)

I lost track of how many boxes would be dream boxes for me, there were so many! I think I get a lot happier and excited when I'm looking forward to the lifestyle extra and I'm quite pleased to be getting the bobby pins




It also seems like there's tons of foundation and skincare items, which are my fav things to get.  Seems like having more variations allowed them to get a lot more products - which imo is a good thing!!


----------



## riversong13 (Jul 9, 2013)

I got my email! Yay! No info yet :/ I REALLY want Box 8! Fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brio444 (Jul 9, 2013)

I received my box today.  .4950 for the weight.  Same box someone else posted earlier - I think it must actually be Box #6. It's the only box it could be.  But,

add the ModelCo lipstick to the contents list for that box.  Must not have loaded it yet.     1. Birchbox-Exclusive Bobby Pins (white) - these are cute!

2. Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream - meh.  Could live without this brand in what seems like every BB for me lately.

3. La Fresh Instant Body Soother - more interested in these reading the description than I was before

4. Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect (gah!  No ingredients listed.  I find that totally annoying.  Don't know if I can use it yet)

5. ModelCo lipstick -  Not sure how I feel about this shade yet, but I was feeling that "nude" tarte from last month's Glossybox wasn't nude enough... but this may be actually TOO nude for me because it doesn't look like anything on.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 9, 2013)

Awww, no clicky truck or email for me yet....





BUT

I do love boxes 3, 9, 11, 15, 16, 17, 21, 26, 27, 28, 33, 34, 35, and 38! So here's hoping with so many likes, I might possible get one of them! (and not like last month's bombing box that included the powdering smelling lotion, gum and postcards LOL



)


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you register for emails on jouer's website right now they send you a 50% coupon off your purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank-you for posting this info.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 9, 2013)

Dang, there's a lot of box variations this month. 

Narrowed it down &amp; there's 26 out of the 53 I could get. But some of them aren't completely updated...so it could be even less than that. 





Less than a day until we know for sure what I'm getting, but it's so fun to speculate until then!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box today.  .4950 for the weight.  Same box someone else posted earlier - I think it must actually be Box #6. It's the only box it could be.  But,
> 
> ...


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm able to get 36 of the boxes, but if they go by my profile then I'm only able to get 19.

I really like 17, 21, 32, 34, 38, 44. The Benefit foundation would be amazing! And box 44 has three makeup items in it! Honestly this month I don't think I would be disappointed with any box. There was only one box that I wouldn't like that much and even so there are two items in that box that I think I would love.


----------



## cari12 (Jul 9, 2013)

Got my shipping email but the link hasn't updated yet. I can get almost any box since I haven't gotten the juicy scent that seems to be in a lot of them. Haven't seen a must have box yet but they all look good so I'm sure ill be happy with anything.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 9, 2013)

Of the boxes I can still get...I'd love 3, 8, 9, or 15. 



 Just sending that wish out into the Birchbox universe!


----------



## intotheairwaves (Jul 9, 2013)

Okay so I am brand new to Birchbox. I just got my invitation email and signed up right away! Does anyone know about how I figure out which box I'm getting? It says it ships on the 19th. If that helps. haha. Thanks ladies!


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Okay so I am brand new to Birchbox. I just got my invitation email and signed up right away! Does anyone know about how I figure out which box I'm getting? It says it ships on the 19th. If that helps. haha. Thanks ladies!Â


 Since you just signed up, you won't know what box you're getting until after it ships. There's no way of knowing until then.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Genevieve Barba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay so I am brand new to Birchbox. I just got my invitation email and signed up right away! Does anyone know about how I figure out which box I'm getting? It says it ships on the 19th. If that helps. haha. Thanks ladies!


 I think if it's your first box, it might work a little differently. 

But normally, our boxes update on the 10th. If you go up to the 'box' tab on the top &amp; then go to 'women's box' it will bring you to a page that shows your current box &amp; then down below it will have a box history.

If you're curious which number box you're getting (you'll see that discussed a lot on here), go down to the box history and look at the URL (either click on it or just hover over the picture &amp; look at the bottom of your browser). The end of the URL will say the month &amp; then bb-??. The '??' will be your box number. 

Like I said, I think for your first box it works different if I remember right. But for future boxes, that's how you'd see your box.


----------



## intotheairwaves (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think if it's your first box, it might work a little differently.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since you just signed up, you won't know what box you're getting until after it ships. There's no way of knowing until then.


 Thanks so much ladies for the advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 9, 2013)

Discovery Dash is up!

Birchbox Oversized Barettes

$5

tenoverten nail polish

$12

Illume Color Block Tin

$16

Jouer Mini Luminizing Moisture Tint

$15

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/24-hour-discovery-dash


----------



## page5 (Jul 9, 2013)

Guess I can save my points, nothing in the DD interests me.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Check your tracking ladies! Mine finally updated. Weight is .5250 with projected delivery in the 15th.


----------



## tasertag (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm actually hoping to get a fragrance...guess I'm an oddball.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm actually hoping to get a fragrance...guess I'm an oddball.


 I am too but unfortunately Folle de Joie doesn't look like it's in any bags this month. 





Birchbox can make it up to me by sending me bag 8 though.


----------



## carebear (Jul 9, 2013)

My second box updated! .5050 It shipped yesterday so I'm hoping by Friday or Saturday! My first box (.5400) should be here tomorrow. Yay for no dupe boxes tho I'm sure I'll get a couple of the same products (even with vastly different profiles)


----------



## Steffi (Jul 9, 2013)

Yay it updated!  .5000, projected to be here on the 15th.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 9, 2013)

> I'm actually hoping to get a fragrance...guess I'm an oddball.


 I'm hoping for the


Spoiler



Nomaterra wipes. If I don't get them their website has a sampler collection for $10 with all three of their fragrances I might buy. They sound really interesting! http://www.nomaterra.com/#!samples/c1y5i


----------



## shann (Jul 9, 2013)

We're box twins. I have the  same weight but no box yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cskeiser (Jul 9, 2013)

no clicky truck for me yet. I've gone through the box listings AGAIN this am and am really hoping for box #3...I love the bobby pins, though I see there are about 10 boxes without them..(that will probably be my luck..).. did anyone else notice that box #30 is ALL face products?  I prefer at least a little variety with hair and body and the lifestyle extras....


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no clicky truck for me yet. I've gone through the box listings AGAIN this am and am really hoping for box #3...I love the bobby pins, though I see there are about 10 boxes without them..(that will probably be my luck..).. did anyone else notice that box #30 is ALL face products?  I prefer at least a little variety with hair and body and the lifestyle extras....


 I did notice that and it's on my list of possible boxes. Do. Not. Want.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 9, 2013)

Tracking updated! .5050 weight, projected delivery 7/15.  

Box contents update TOMORROW!  Wheee!!!!


----------



## casey anne (Jul 9, 2013)

Ooooh yippee my box is at my post office so I should get it today!  That means spoiler free, oh boy!!  My box has a weight of 0.5300...


----------



## basementsong (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you register for emails on jouer's website right now they send you a 50% coupon off your purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Why, thanks! Enabler.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooh yippee my box is at my post office so I should get it today!  That means spoiler free, oh boy!!  My box has a weight of 0.5300...


 Secretly hoping mine traveled with yours &amp; is also at my post office. 



 I have a tracking number, but it's not updating.

It would actually be kind of nice to go spoiler free for once! I have no will power.


----------



## Kaylay (Jul 9, 2013)

My box weighs .500. Anyone know which it could be?


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 9, 2013)

My clicky truck appeared yesterday afternoon, but I'm still waiting on tracking information to update.  There are a bunch of boxes I would LOVE to receive, but I'm a bit nervous for this box because there seems to be a lot of skincare and foundation/primer options and those are not up my alley.  I've really enjoyed my last few boxes though, because I've received a balanced mix of make up, hair care, and skincare.  Hoping that trend continues--I'd love to receive one color cosmetic item!  Hope all you ladies get your dream box too!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 9, 2013)

My tracking finally updated! Mine weighs 0.56 and projected delivery is Monday! I think that is the heaviest box I've had so far. So curious!!!


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 9, 2013)

I got my shipping email today: 0.5400 lbs. shipped on the 8th, delivery estimated on the 15th.

I can get 16 of the 54 boxes.  I don't know which box I would prefer to receive, but I think I would be happy with almost any of the ones available to me.

I would like to get either the Balm blush (I liked both Hot Mama and Mary Lou-manizer) or the Number 4 spray (I loooved the clarifying shampoo).
Did anyone notice the new...

Beauty Protector products in Box 12?  (Could be in more boxes, I just happened to check that one.)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb12


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 9, 2013)

Not sure if anyone has said this yet or not but it looks like there are actually 53 box varieties this month.


----------



## GinaM (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Why, thanks! Enabler.


 Also, don't know if they are still doing this but last year alot of us called Jouer directly and the sent a bunch of samples to us....lip gloss, lip enhancer, moisture tint.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping email today: 0.5400 lbs. shipped on the 8th, delivery estimated on the 15th.
> 
> ...


----------



## cbs73 (Jul 9, 2013)

I just have a bad feeling about this month for me....I got my shipping notice for July over the weekend and my shipping info has yet to update when I click on the clicky truck.  The last two times that happened was during Hurricane Sandy and when they ran out of a sample and had to hold up the box to put a replacement in.  (in either case, the box was meh).  I emailed customer service and they first told me the box went out and then when I followed up, they said it didn't and to be patient.

Side note, has anyone who took the survey for the Nuance Box received their 10 points yet?  I took the survey ages ago and was told when I followed up that the points would be in my account the first week of July.  I emailed again this past friday and was told "be patient". Um, this is the second time I've been told "be patient" by customer service. Really?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow. There are a ton of boxes with just 4 samples. Man, I miss the days of 5-7 samples and an occasional full size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just have a bad feeling about this month for me....I got my shipping notice for July over the weekend and my shipping info has yet to update when I click on the clicky truck.  The last two times that happened was during Hurricane Sandy and when they ran out of a sample and had to hold up the box to put a replacement in.  (in either case, the box was meh).  I emailed customer service and they first told me the box went out and then when I followed up, they said it didn't and to be patient.
> 
> Side note, has anyone who took the survey for the Nuance Box received their 10 points yet?  I took the survey ages ago and was told when I followed up that the points would be in my account the first week of July.  I emailed again this past friday and was told "be patient". Um, this is the second time I've been told "be patient" by customer service. Really?


I got my shipping notice Sunday morning and my tracking just updated 3 hours ago.  I think several others here are having the same experience.  Keep checking, yours will probably update today!

The downside this month is that all the weights I've seen posted so far are really close to .5 so it's going to be super hard to match up our boxes once more unboxings roll in


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 9, 2013)

Since they emailed me and posted about 24 hrs discovery dash. As I was looking thru on $25 and under list to make it over $35 pick two a pack. Well; I discovered that Beauty Protector made Shampoo and Conditioner for $21.95?! I'm like OMG OMG I gotta get these. Sadly, I just ordered full size hair products last week. Why, Birchbox, you have to torture me like that?!! Yet, I haven't gotten my full size order package! I guess this full size shipment is still with Newgistics until next month?!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 9, 2013)

But I did notice Eyeko liners are back! In nearly two years I have not gotten one.  Maybe finally, this month.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2013)

> Wow. There are a ton of boxes with just 4 samples. Man, I miss the days of 5-7 samples and an occasional full size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 We go through this every month: The boxes currently up are not necessarily complete. Boxes with four items may simply not have their other items loaded yet. We probably shouldn't consider these complete and final until they officially go live and we see our specific boxes attached to our accounts tomorrow.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no clicky truck for me yet. I've gone through the box listings AGAIN this am and am really hoping for box #3...I love the bobby pins, though I see there are about 10 boxes without them..(that will probably be my luck..).. *did anyone else notice that box #30 is ALL face products?  I prefer at least a little variety with hair and body and the lifestyle extras*....


While I'm loving many of the boxes this month I wish they would mix the makeup and skin care items better.  Some have 3 makeup items and some have all skin care.  I would be great if every box had some type of make up in it.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 9, 2013)

FYI For those of you who liked the Embryolisse moisturizer from BB, they're on HauteLook today.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *My second box updated! .5050*
> 
> It shipped yesterday so I'm hoping by Friday or Saturday!
> ...





> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Tracking updated! .5050 weight, projected delivery 7/15.  *
> 
> Box contents update TOMORROW!  Wheee!!!!


 Same weight and projected delivery!  Can't wait!


----------



## tasertag (Jul 9, 2013)

My weight is 0.425 but it's supposed to get here on the 15th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be on vacation


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 9, 2013)

My tracking updated. .49 like most people so we'll see! My ETA is the 15th but it should be here sooner.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. There are a ton of boxes with just 4 samples. Man, I miss the days of 5-7 samples and an occasional full size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


*I noticed that, too. My June box had just 4 products. ( 6 technically, but they lumped all the hair care stuff together into 1 reviewable item, even though they were all different products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   )*


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 9, 2013)

No tracking/clicky truck for me...I guess I'll have to be patient and just wait to see my box contents tomorrow!

I am a skincare junkie, so I wouldn't mind an all-skincare box! With that said, I will probably now receive the Benta Berry moisturizer that I disliked...


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 9, 2013)

i got my shipping notice last night, but the tracking still hasn't updated. I can't believe there are 54 boxes this month!!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 9, 2013)

> *I noticed that, too. My June box had just 4 products. ( 6 technically, but they lumped all the hair care stuff together into 1 reviewable item, even though they were all different products. *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*Â Â  )*


 I was really disappointed that they decided we needed to review those hair products as a "system." I loved the shampoo and conditioner, but really really hated that oil. I had to give the system a much lower rating than I would have given 2 of the products individually. I don't really know why this had to be done with the Davines. I've gotten several shampoo and conditioner samples in the past - Kerastasse and Oribe - and could review separately.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 9, 2013)

No shipping notice from my original acct. and a shipping notice from my 2nd acct but no informatin like package weight and etc. Yet, I'm trying to catch this up. It's amazing how I was out of town and I just can't read so many posts and let it alone to figure out which box that I think I will get. It.may not matter since tomorrow is the 10th so I'll wait then.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 9, 2013)

on a different topic- i ordered my plus two pack (i placed an order in june and they were out, so when they were back in stock i got one shipped to me for free) I can't believe how long it's taking!! I ordered June 28th, It shipped July 1st. It left fischers, IN on the 5th (the bermuda triangle of newgistics) and hasn't been scanned since. It says it was supposed to arrive today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lily V (Jul 9, 2013)

Finally got a clicky truck!  Says the weight is 0.5850 and should arrive on the 15th (blah... next week? sooo long a wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )  Of course this box is the "big experiment" result.  I made myself 10 years younger (hello again 25...), made sure there was no mention of skincare anywhere in my profile and this will be the first box since I made (again! sigh) changes to my profile- this time, way more drastic changes... So we'll see if BB pays any attention to it whatsoever.  I'm just getting really tired of getting stuff that is in no way _at all_ stuff I would want to try (I got laundry soap last month.  #[email protected]#!#$#%#&amp;!  because you know at 35, you don't have time for fun makeup anymore- it's all chores, work, and laundry 24/7




)

Come on box! bring me something good this month!



  (I feel like a gambler every month with BB! Ha!)


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> on a different topic- i ordered my plus two pack *(i placed an order in june and they were out, so when they were back in stock i got one shipped to me for free)* I can't believe how long it's taking!! I ordered June 28th, It shipped July 1st. It left fischers, IN on the 5th (the bermuda triangle of newgistics) and hasn't been scanned since. It says it was supposed to arrive today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 How did you manage that? I thought if they were out of stock, you were out of luck.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was really disappointed that they decided we needed to review those hair products as a "system." I loved the shampoo and conditioner, but really really hated that oil. I had to give the system a much lower rating than I would have given 2 of the products individually.
> 
> I don't really know why this had to be done with the Davines. I've gotten several shampoo and conditioner samples in the past - Kerastasse and Oribe - and could review separately.


*Yes, I agree. That didn't make sense lumping 3 different items into 1 review.  My review said "didn't use".  I want these companies to know that BB is wasting samples sending them to people like me whose profile doesn't fit conditioning and oil hair products.  I don't try them because I shampoo about 2 to 3 times a week. ( I use dry shampoo on the off days.)  I don't want to ruin my clean hair with oily stuff because I might have to walk around with it another day or two.  And I don't have to try every single hair oil that BB sends me to know that I don't want oil on my hair. *


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just have a bad feeling about this month for me....I got my shipping notice for July over the weekend and my shipping info has yet to update when I click on the clicky truck.  The last two times that happened was during Hurricane Sandy and when they ran out of a sample and had to hold up the box to put a replacement in.  (in either case, the box was meh).  I emailed customer service and they first told me the box went out and then when I followed up, they said it didn't and to be patient.
> 
> Side note, has anyone who took the survey for the Nuance Box received their 10 points yet?  I took the survey ages ago and was told when I followed up that the points would be in my account the first week of July.  I emailed again this past friday and was told "be patient". Um, this is the second time I've been told "be patient" by customer service. Really?


 I called customer service a while back and they told me points should be added by the end of the 1st week of July. Of course did not happen so I emailed them last Sun. and got an email yesterday that there was sort of glitch and they added the points immediately to my account yesterday.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got a clicky truck!  Says the weight is 0.5850 and should arrive on the 15th (blah... next week? sooo long a wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )  Of course this box is the "big experiment" result.  I made myself 10 years younger (hello again 25...), made sure there was no mention of skincare anywhere in my profile and this will be the first box since I made (again! sigh) changes to my profile- this time, way more drastic changes... So we'll see if BB pays any attention to it whatsoever.  I'm just getting really tired of getting stuff that is in no way _at all_ stuff I would want to try (I got laundry soap last month.  #[email protected]#!#$#%#&amp;!  because you know at 35, you don't have time for fun makeup anymore- it's all chores, work, and laundry 24/7
> 
> ...


 Haha!  I hear ya... I took 10 years off my age too (from 30 to 20) and used all the recent profile updates to create a makeup-focused profile.  I *know* they're going to send me skincare anyway, but it's been working that I get at least one makeup and/or nail item per box since January.  

Sorry about the laundry soap.  Even if I am constantly buried under a pile of dirty socks, I don't want to be reminded about it!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 9, 2013)

I have too much crap and I'm thinking I'm going to cancel BB. If I cancel now, do I still get to review the stuff I get this month and use my points? Or do they go away after I cancel?


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 9, 2013)

Box weight is .4600 and it should be here Monday, but I expect I'll get it Friday because it always comes two days early. This month I'm going to try my hardest not to peek online!


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have too much crap and I'm thinking I'm going to cancel BB. If I cancel now, do I still get to review the stuff I get this month and use my points? Or do they go away after I cancel?


 You can still use points after you cancel.


----------



## catchingastar21 (Jul 9, 2013)

Got my box!  I was shocked to  see it in my mailbox because I just got shipping notice yesterday.

Anyway, I got:

Kerastase Chroma Riche Cleasne and Masque Chroma Riche-two packet samples

ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick-looks super nude
purminerals CC cream- 0.3 oz sample
Benta Berry Moisturizing Face  Cream- 5 ml sample Bobby Pins- green, very cute


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 9, 2013)

Okay this may sound a little nitpicky, but BBs website refers to beauty protector as a "fan favorite." I don't like being called a fan of something I pay for. Does this seen off to anyone else or am I just being weird? Why not call it a customer favorite? Maybe I just need more sleep...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We go through this every month: The boxes currently up are not necessarily complete. Boxes with four items may simply not have their other items loaded yet. We probably shouldn't consider these complete and final until they officially go live and we see our specific boxes attached to our accounts tomorrow.


 LOL speaking of other things we go through every month: deluxe sample sizes.

We thought they took all of them off every page, but if you go into your box page (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1) it says says "Deluxe beauty samples delivered to your door monthly"

...so... yeah. BB. Where are those deluxe samples.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 9, 2013)

Great! Thank you.



> You can still use points after you cancel.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 9, 2013)

> I just have a bad feeling about this month for me....I got my shipping notice for July over the weekend and my shipping info has yet to update when I click on the clicky truck. Â The last two times that happened was during Hurricane Sandy and when they ran out of a sample and had to hold up the box to put a replacement in. Â (in either case, the box was meh). Â I emailed customer service and they first told me the box went out and then when I followed up, they said it didn't and to be patient. Side note, has anyone who took the survey for the Nuance Box received their 10 points yet? Â I took the survey ages ago and was told when I followed up that the points would be in my account the first week of July. Â I emailed again this past friday and was told "be patient". Um, this is the second time I've been told "be patient" by customer service. Really? Â


 Try tracking it through usps! I got my email Saturday and it still hasn't updated on upsmi, but through usps it says its out for delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooh yippee my box is at my post office so I should get it today!  That means spoiler free, oh boy!!  My box has a weight of 0.5300...


Mine is the same weight. I am hoping it might come today, but tracking is showing it is at the destination MI facility but isn't showing it at the PO yet. I'm hoping it is just not updated yet and it really is on the mail truck now on the way to my house.

ETA: I just put the number into the USPS website instead of MI and there it does show "out for delivery" so it should be here in a few hours!


----------



## Holly120 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Okay this may sound a little nitpicky, but BBs website refers to beauty protector as a "fan favorite." I don't like being called a fan of something I pay for. Does this seen off to anyone else or am I just being weird? Why not call it a customer favorite? Maybe I just need more sleep...


 Lol! No, that makes sense! I was looking at the new Beauty Protector conditioner going how does this have almost 4,000 reviews?? That seemed kinda iffy to me!


----------



## casey anne (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine is the same weight. I am hoping it might come today, but tracking is showing it is at the destination MI facility but isn't showing it at the PO yet. I'm hoping it is just not updated yet and it really is on the mail truck now on the way to my house.


 did you track it through USPS??


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jul 9, 2013)

At this point my wish list is box 3, 9, 13, 15, 21, 27, 28, 32, 34, 36, and 44


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jul 9, 2013)

My tracking just updated and I have a weight of .4750 and a estimated delivery date of the 15th. That's a really long ways away! Normally mine gets here by the 12th! Darn holiday went and screwed up shipping. At least I get spoilers tomorrow.


----------



## Gayle Ray (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi everyone.  I just checked my BB account and I noticed that there was 100pts added to my points.  Under the points history there is a 100pt credit posted this a.m. with the desription "Sorry. Duplicate item in your July Birchbox." Huh? I havent even received shipping info yet for July. Kinda worried now that my box is gonna be really late or really bad.  Anyone else get this notice?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 9, 2013)

Still no clicky truck for me. I'm super excited over all the possible combinations this month, the only products I really don't want/am not even open to trying are tanning related ones. Hopefully BB has the foresight to not send those items to people who have Medium-Dark/Dark skin tones listed lol.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did you track it through USPS??


 


> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did you track it through USPS??


I did now and that shows "out for delivery"!


----------



## casey anne (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine is the same weight. I am hoping it might come today, but tracking is showing it is at the destination MI facility but isn't showing it at the PO yet. I'm hoping it is just not updated yet and it really is on the mail truck now on the way to my house.
> ...


 Whoop whoop box twin!!  I'm hoping mine gets delivered over my lunch break  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *misskelliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking just updated and I have a weight of .4750 and a estimated delivery date of the 15th. That's a really long ways away! Normally mine gets here by the 12th! Darn holiday went and screwed up shipping. At least I get spoilers tomorrow.


I tend to get mine 2 days sooner than the estimated delivery date, so maybe you will get it before the 15th.


----------



## casey anne (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catchingastar21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!  I was shocked to  see it in my mailbox because I just got shipping notice yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## catchingastar21 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you tell us what your box weight was?


 I can't, my shipping info hasn't even updated yet.  That's why I was so surprised I got it.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 9, 2013)

> Since they emailed me and posted about 24 hrs discovery dash. As I was looking thru on $25 and under list to make it over $35 pick two a pack. Well; I discovered that Beauty Protector made Shampoo and Conditioner for $21.95?! I'm like OMG OMG I gotta get these. Sadly, I just ordered full size hair products last week. Why, Birchbox, you have to torture me like that?!! Yet, I haven't gotten my full size order package! I guess this full size shipment is still with Newgistics until next month?!


 Ughh....tell me about it..I'm on day 12 waiting for a full-sized order from BB..utterly ridiculous


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 9, 2013)

They are having a Sample Stop in France!! I am so Jealous! lol


----------



## gemstone (Jul 9, 2013)

> Okay this may sound a little nitpicky, but BBs website refers to beauty protector as a "fan favorite." I don't like being called a fan of something I pay for. Does this seen off to anyone else or am I just being weird? Why not call it a customer favorite? Maybe I just need more sleep...


 This complaint actually doesn't make since to me lol. I am a big fan of a lot of products- and have used that term in this forum!- regardless of whether or not I'm paying for it.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jul 9, 2013)

Got my shipping notice today and my box is already at my local post office. Box weight is .46


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you manage that? I thought if they were out of stock, you were out of luck.


 Before I placed my order I called cust service and she said i should just order anyways and when they were back in stock called again and pick one out over the phone. I got the good cust service rep that day. LOL

then I called back and the rep I talked to tried telling me i wasn't eligible to get a plus 2 pack because i only paid 1.25 out of pocket ($55 origins serum +25%off code +400 points) and I would have to spend more than $35 cash out of pocket after all discounts and points (so i got the bad cust service rep that day, LOL) but she did say because the first time i called they said they would send me one they would do it anyways.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ughh....tell me about it..I'm on day 12 waiting for a full-sized order from BB..utterly ridiculous


I think mine took about that long too.  If it makes you feel better mine showed up randomly 2 days before it was supposed to, so hopefully yours does too!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Before I placed my order I called cust service and she said i should just order anyways and when they were back in stock called again and pick one out over the phone. I got the good cust service rep that day. LOL
> 
> then I called back and the rep I talked to tried telling me i wasn't eligible to get a plus 2 pack because i only paid 1.25 out of pocket ($55 origins serum +25%off code +400 points) and I would have to spend more than $35 cash out of pocket after all discounts and points (so i got the bad cust service rep that day, LOL) but she did say because the first time i called they said they would send me one they would do it anyways.


  Nice! Pretty lucky haha.


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Before I placed my order I called cust service and she said i should just order anyways and when they were back in stock called again and pick one out over the phone. I got the good cust service rep that day. LOL
> 
> then I called back and the rep I talked to tried telling me i wasn't eligible to get a plus 2 pack because i only paid 1.25 out of pocket ($55 origins serum +25%off code +400 points) and I would have to spend more than $35 cash out of pocket after all discounts and points (so i got the bad cust service rep that day, LOL) but she did say because the first time i called they said they would send me one they would do it anyways.


 Huh??  I don't think that has ever been true, has it?  (Re: only getting a free pick-two if using "real" cash)


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 9, 2013)

> I think mine took about that long too.Â  If it makes you feel better mine showed up randomly 2 days before it was supposed to, so hopefully yours does too!


 What kills me is that the last time tracking updated was 8 days ago, and it was at a post office only three hours from my town!! WTH??Sorry...rant over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautynewbie (Jul 9, 2013)

> Heather-thank you SO much for the tip! I'm gonna head over to Bb and try it that way right now!


 my dog Gracie loves her BB too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 9, 2013)

> Okay this may sound a little nitpicky, but BBs website refers to beauty protector as a "fan favorite." I don't like being called a fan of something I pay for. Does this seen off to anyone else or am I just being weird? Why not call it a customer favorite? Maybe I just need more sleep...


 It's a matter of language. Fan favorite is just catchier. I never really thought any different of it.


----------



## starz2night (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Gayle Ray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone.  I just checked my BB account and I noticed that there was 100pts added to my points.  Under the points history there is a 100pt credit posted this a.m. with the desription "Sorry. Duplicate item in your July Birchbox." Huh? I havent even received shipping info yet for July. Kinda worried now that my box is gonna be really late or really bad.  Anyone else get this notice?


I wonder if they are giving people the 100pts dup credit before you even get your box to avoid the over flow of emails to customer service about getting a dup?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 9, 2013)

> LOL speaking of other things we go through every month: deluxe sample sizes. We thought they took all of them off every page, but if you go into your box page (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1 ) it says says "Deluxe beauty samples delivered to your door monthly" ...so... yeah. BB. Where are those deluxe samples.


 Every sample I've gotten from them in the last four or five months have been multi-use or full size....I'd consider that a deluxe sample.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What kills me is that the last time tracking updated was 8 days ago, and it was at a post office only three hours from my town!! WTH??Sorry...rant over


That's what happened to mine too



  It was scanned a few times in NJ and then nothing for the next 10 days, then it showed up lol.  I am in the midwest so I am assuming it should have been scanned a few more times in there somewhere, but whatev. I felt like I was being punished for using all points and coupon codes haha.

Let's hope that ordeal is over now that they've switched back to usps! Especially since I think I might need to place another order this month


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 9, 2013)

> While I'm loving many of the boxes this month I wish they would mix the makeup and skin care items better.Â  Some have 3 makeup items and some have all skin care.Â  I would be great if every box had some type of make up in it.


 not if u are a person who doesn't want makeup. hopefully bb did a good job of matching boxes to our profiles.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 9, 2013)

> That's what happened to mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  It was scanned a few times in NJ and then nothing for the next 10 days, then it showed up lol.Â  I am in the midwest so I am assuming it should have been scanned a few more times in there somewhere, but whatev. I felt like I was being punished for using all points and coupon codes haha. Let's hope that ordeal is over now that they've switched back to usps! Especially since I think I might need to place another order this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You know, that's a great point...Now that I'm thinking about it, I used points AND a 20% off code, too....so THAT'S what's going on, lol... I do definitely feel like I'm being punished :/ Unless their horrendous, (which I doubt), I'm definitely going to be ordering the bobby pins this month because they look super cute...and I'm sure a few other things..like possibly the Wei mud mask....although, I need more skincare like I need a hole in my head :/


----------



## Linz31 (Jul 9, 2013)

I just logged on to check and see if I had a clicky box, and I don't - but I did get 100 points for "duplicate item in July box." Bummer.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jul 9, 2013)

If anyone is interested I am will to trade my Party Proof Lipstick in Get Naked, (I swatched it on my arm that I cleaned first, lol) my Dr. Jart Ceramidin Cream and the No.4 Prep and Pro and Protect spray. Pm me!


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 9, 2013)

It's here! Box weight is 0.53.



 Happy about the bobby pins and the Number 4 Prep and Protect, those were two things on my list of things I really wanted. I will use the CC cream and the moisturizer. Not thrilled about the self tanner, but being happy with 4/5 products isn't bad.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 9, 2013)

I just checked my points and no dupe points for me...bummer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd gladly take a dupe sample (especially since the boxes I like best this month, I can't get due to dupes.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's here! Box weight is 0.53.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarlinNikki (Jul 9, 2013)

> Box weight is .4600 and it should be here Monday, but I expect I'll get it Friday because it always comes two days early. This month I'm going to try my hardest not to peek online!


 My weight is .4550 &amp; my estimated ship date is 7/15. I'm trying to not peek either, good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's here! Box weight is 0.53.
> 
> ...


----------



## tasertag (Jul 9, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


not if u are a person who doesn't want makeup. hopefully bb did a good job of matching boxes to our profiles.


That's secretly me! tho makeup once in a while is nice too. I just don't use makeup often enough to go through the samples if I got it every month.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 9, 2013)

> I have too much crap and I'm thinking I'm going to cancel BB. If I cancel now, do I still get to review the stuff I get this month and use my points? Or do they go away after I cancel?


 Just make sure you review this months items BEFORE you cancel. Once you cancel your "my box" page will be empty. I made this mistake when I canceled my bf's BBMan


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's here! Box weight is 0.53.
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2013)

Dang! No clicky truck, nor a bonus 100 points on my 2nd account.  Plus, not knowing what is in my first box with a weight of .4500 sucks too.  Triple bummer


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's here! Box weight is 0.53.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not if u are a person who doesn't want makeup. hopefully bb did a good job of matching boxes to our profiles.


 I'm one of the people who prefer not to receive makeup in my Birchboxes.  Not that I don't love makeup as much as anyone, I just like to pick out my own shades, formulas, etc, and I love getting skin and hair care items more than makeup.  What I'm hoping for this month is the foot cream. 

Both my boxes shipped on the same day.  One has a weight of .5050 and the other is .5030.  My boxes usually do ship on the same day, and I've received duplicate boxes just once, but those weights seem pretty close.  I cant wait until tomorrow when the boxes show up on the website.


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 9, 2013)

Where are you ladies finding the weight of the boxes? I'd love to help you out with the contents. I received my tracking email last night at 9 pm, and the mailman just left it. This is what I received: ( Kerastase sample packets of "Bain Chroma Riche-cleanse + Masque Chroma Riche", ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick in "Get Naked", purminerals CC cream, Benta Berry G1 moisturizing face cream, and green and white Bobby pins). I really liked the lipstick, color is great on me. Wasn't particularly wowed with anything else. I am taking others advice and switching my 2nd box profile. Haven't received the shipping link for the 2nd box.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where are you ladies finding the weight of the boxes? I'd love to help you out with the contents. I received my tracking email last night at 9 pm, and the mailman just left it. This is what I received: ( Kerastase sample packets of "Bain Chroma Riche-cleanse + Masque Chroma Riche", ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick in "Get Naked", purminerals CC cream, Benta Berry G1 moisturizing face cream, and green and white Bobby pins).
> 
> I really liked the lipstick, color is great on me. Wasn't particularly wowed with anything else. I am taking others advice and switching my 2nd box profile. Haven't received the shipping link for the 2nd box.


when you click the tracking number link in your e-mail it will be on the page. it's between your zip code and projected delivery date.


----------



## Adorkibul (Jul 9, 2013)

I got box #31 today. Pretty happy with everything except the self tanner. :/


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you quene8106. My tracking never updated, that's why I couldn't find it. I was searching everywhere!


----------



## OddShai (Jul 9, 2013)

So I Am New To This Site But I've Been Reading You Guys For Almost Two Months Now LOL. (x But I Just Wanted To Say I Got The Eyeko Liner In Black Last Month &amp; It Was Ok But I Was Not Pleased With It. The Whole Tip Fell Off When I Opened it, i did Manage To Get It back on though. AND the cap is so hard to get off that when it come off i get liner on my hand. But Maybe it was just mine that was a pain in the butt, but idk. It does make nice lines &amp; Does not smudge so that's good but it is a real Hassle.


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OddShai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I Am New To This Site But I've Been Reading You Guys For Almost Two Months Now LOL. (x But I Just Wanted To Say I Got The Eyeko Liner In Black Last Month &amp; It Was Ok But I Was Not Pleased With It. The Whole Tip Fell Off When I Opened it, i did Manage To Get It back on though. AND the cap is so hard to get off that when it come off i get liner on my hand. But Maybe it was just mine that was a pain in the butt, but idk. It does make nice lines &amp; Does not smudge so that's good but it is a real Hassle.


 

really i am sooo sorry this happened to you, besides stilla liquid eyeliner i think the eyeko sikky one is my second fav!! i love it it goes on so nice and stays pretty much all day, its not watery its a perfect combo... i wish you got a different one so you could see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OddShai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I Am New To This Site But I've Been Reading You Guys For Almost Two Months Now LOL. (x But I Just Wanted To Say I Got The Eyeko Liner In Black Last Month &amp; It Was Ok But I Was Not Pleased With It. The Whole Tip Fell Off When I Opened it, i did Manage To Get It back on though. AND the cap is so hard to get off that when it come off i get liner on my hand. But Maybe it was just mine that was a pain in the butt, but idk. It does make nice lines &amp; Does not smudge so that's good but it is a real Hassle.


 I got one in January box and the cap is ridiculously hard to get off.  I thought it was just me and my lefthandedness, but no it's just an awful package.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you quene8106. My tracking never updated, that's why I couldn't find it. I was searching everywhere!
you're welcome!



what was your box weight?

it's crazy how I get obsessed with weight on here around this time of the month. box weight, that is, lol.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got one in January box and the cap is ridiculously hard to get off.  I thought it was just me and my lefthandedness, but no it's just an awful package.  
ooh a fellow left-handed person from the 757. i went to college in norfolk. the one with the lion as the mascot


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 9, 2013)

> you're welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what was your box weight? it's crazy how I get obsessed with weight on here around this time of the month. box weight, that is, lol.


My tracking link still isn't active, even though I already have my box. Lol...I'll be more than happy to share my "weight" when I find out what it is!!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My tracking link still isn't active, even though I already have my box. Lol...I'll be more than happy to share my "weight" when I find out what it is!!
oh ok. thank you!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ooh a fellow left-handed person from the 757. i went to college in norfolk. the one with the lion as the mascot


 OverDose U!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My bf works for them and I used to live walking distance to the campus.  Just recently moved to 'da View so I'm walking distance to 'da beach 




  

I love Norfolk, but sometimes this city is crazy.


----------



## sweetietaa (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm excited for any box.  I think I'm most excited about the bobby pins and everyone gets those.



  I hope I get a model co lipstick.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2013)

Weird. I got points for a duplicate Amika hair mask in my June box -- but I didn't get one on that account before, and I don't remember seeing it in any box month. Time to check my other accounts. ETA: Whoops, I *did* get it in a previous box on that account, and I didn't notice or contact them about it.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 9, 2013)

I got the "sorry, dupe item" points on my second account.  Now I'm curious as to what my dupe is.  Hmm...tomorrow morning can't come soon enough...


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OverDose U!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My bf works for them and I used to live walking distance to the campus.  Just recently moved to 'da View so I'm walking distance to 'da beach 




  

I love Norfolk, but sometimes this city is crazy.  
Cool.  Norfolk can get a little cray-cray.  I don't miss it at all. Well except for Macarthur Center and the nightlife.  If I ever move back to Hampton Roads, I'll live in VA Beach.  I grew up on the peninsula and it was a total yawn.


----------



## girlwithclass (Jul 9, 2013)

Finally have a 'clicky truck' on my account!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but, no updates yet..

Can't wait for the Birchbox website to update tomorrow to see what I'll be getting. There are some *really* nice boxes/products going out this month. &amp; with my box shipping out this late.. I KNOW I won't have enough patience to wait and be surprised. hehe


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 9, 2013)

Im



> I'm excited for any box. Â I think I'm most excited about the bobby pins and everyone gets those. :smileno: Â  I hope I get a model co lipstick. [/quotI'm loving my lipstick! I received "Get Naked".


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yay! I got a clicky truck on my 2nd account.  I don't know the weight of my box yet since the truck is stuck in park, haha.  I can't wait to see what's in it tomorrow.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cool.  Norfolk can get a little cray-cray.  I don't miss it at all. Well except for Macarthur Center and the nightlife.  If I ever move back to Hampton Roads, I'll live in VA Beach.  I grew up on the peninsula and it was a total yawn.


 Yep.  I work at MacArthur part time.  Feel like I'm there ALL the time.  But that's how I afford my subs


----------



## SweetStuff (Jul 9, 2013)

Weight (lbs.):
0.5000
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 15 2013
 Got my email sunday night and saw it's updated yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 9, 2013)

I got a clicky truck, but my weight hasn't updated yet. Can't wait to see what box I get!


----------



## Pisces1969 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sad face



no clicky truck yet, no email yet.  June's box was already here by now (on 6/8) so I was looking forward to another early delivery...sigh


----------



## AmryAnn (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OddShai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I Am New To This Site But I've Been Reading You Guys For Almost Two Months Now LOL. (x But I Just Wanted To Say I Got The Eyeko Liner In Black Last Month &amp; It Was Ok But I Was Not Pleased With It. The Whole Tip Fell Off When I Opened it, i did Manage To Get It back on though. AND the cap is so hard to get off that when it come off i get liner on my hand. But Maybe it was just mine that was a pain in the butt, but idk. It does make nice lines &amp; Does not smudge so that's good but it is a real Hassle.


 This happened to me too.  Had a hard time opening it and when I did, the tip was stuck in the lid 



.  I emailed them and they sent me a new one fairly quickly and it was good.  It actually is a really good eyeliner (goes on great and stays on forever!), but it sounds like they've had some quality issues if so many of us had problems!  I'd definitely email them if I were you!


----------



## AmryAnn (Jul 9, 2013)

I got a clicky truck yesterday with a weight of .4550... hoping for a great box this month.  This is month #3 for me.  First one was so-sot, second one was okay (despite the eyeko eyeliner mess, they were quick to send me out a replacement and I really like it!), but I'm hoping for a box where I love more than just one of items to make me wanna stay a subber.  I'm crossing my fingers for the clips as the lifestyle extra too!


----------



## unicorn (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We go through this every month: The boxes currently up are not necessarily complete. Boxes with four items may simply not have their other items loaded yet. We probably shouldn't consider these complete and final until they officially go live and we see our specific boxes attached to our accounts tomorrow.


 Yep - the model co. lipsticks arent showing up on any of the box preview pages, but several people have recieved boxes with them already.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep - the model co. lipsticks arent showing up on any of the box preview pages, but several people have recieved boxes with them already.


 I hope I will be one of the chosen people to behold such a product *cue dramatic music!!*


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Weird. I got points for a duplicate Amika hair mask in my June box -- but I didn't get one on that account before, and I don't remember seeing it in any box month. Time to check my other accounts.
> 
> ETA: Whoops, I *did* get it in a previous box on that account, and I didn't notice or contact them about it.


That I would LOVE to get again! Amika is awesome. Points and another Amika! Good month!


----------



## jessicarobin (Jul 9, 2013)

Yay, just received my box today!  My tracking info still hasn't even updated, so I don't know what the weight is.  Here's a pic:





I'm particularly excited about the lipstick!  It's a peachy nude that looks great on my complexion.  Very moisturizing and complete a polished look.  I can always use some good Kerastase in my life as well.  And sure, I'll try another CC cream!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2013)

> That I would LOVE to get again! Amika is awesome. Points and another Amika! Good month!


 The really funny part is that I swear Amika breeds in my hair masque sample stash! I think I have four of them right now. I don't even register getting another one anymore, which is why I didn't realize getting a duplicate.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, just received my box today!  My tracking info still hasn't even updated, so I don't know what the weight is.  Here's a pic:
> 
> ...


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 9, 2013)

They have added the lipsticks to several of the box pages now.  And according to the spoiler BB just released on FB, they are sending it out in two colors:  Get naked ("a warm nude") and Peony ("a bright pink").    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Here is a link to the spoiler page:   http://blog.birchbox.com/post/55033171085/this-lipstick-can-survive-even-the-most-epically-long?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_070913_Spoiler4ModelCoPartyProof_Blog


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 9, 2013)

I love

Model Co
lipstick. GB sends them and I got two from GB in different boxes.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 9, 2013)

> *Which self tanner is it? I have no idea what's in my box yet, but I love the Comodynes tanning towelettes. If that's what you've got, and I have something I don't want, I would be up for a trade, if you're interested.*


 They aren't the towelettes, they are 2 packets of Body Drench Quick Tan.


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 9, 2013)

I finally have a clicky truck! :yay: No weight yet.


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 9, 2013)

> They have added the lipsticks to several of the box pages now. Â And according to the spoiler BB just released on FB, they are sending it out in two colors: Â Get naked ("a warm nude") and Peony ("a bright pink"). Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  Here is a link to the spoiler page: Â Â http://blog.birchbox.com/post/55033171085/this-lipstick-can-survive-even-the-most-epically-long?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_070913_Spoiler4ModelCoPartyProof_Blog


 I want this in my box!


----------



## kira685 (Jul 9, 2013)

My box is close enough to smell! Depending on when it got to the area, it could even be waiting for me when I get home! Subs are bad, I usually don't get anything done while I stalk the tracking lol


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2013)

> They have added the lipsticks to several of the box pages now. Â And according to the spoiler BB just released on FB, they are sending it out in two colors: Â Get naked ("a warm nude") and Peony ("a bright pink"). Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  Here is a link to the spoiler page: Â Â http://blog.birchbox.com/post/55033171085/this-lipstick-can-survive-even-the-most-epically-long?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_070913_Spoiler4ModelCoPartyProof_Blog


 Gah. Peony is giving me grabby hands.


----------



## OddShai (Jul 9, 2013)

So I Have A Newbie Question Guys ! So Like I Said I Am New To All Things Subscription Boxes But Have Been Watching The Videos on Youtube for a good year or two now. I Was Just Wondering I Didnt Get An Email Saying Mine Shipped Yet And I Dont Have The Truck Thingy, Does That Means Mine Ships Tomorrow Or?


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gah. Peony is giving me grabby hands.


 Me too! Based on the swatch it looks like a really nice color.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They aren't the towelettes, they are 2 packets of Body Drench Quick Tan.


*Okay. Just thought it might be the towelettes. Thanks for the reply.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OddShai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I Have A Newbie Question Guys ! So Like I Said I Am New To All Things Subscription Boxes But Have Been Watching The Videos on Youtube for a good year or two now. I Was Just Wondering I Didnt Get An Email Saying Mine Shipped Yet And I Dont Have The Truck Thingy, Does That Means Mine Ships Tomorrow Or?





Since this is your first month your box may be shipping a little later than the 10th - I seem to recall a few ladies saying their new subs would be shipping by the 18th-19th this month. Once you're in your 2nd month your box should ship by the 10th, and if it doesn't, they'll usually give you 100 points ($10 in the BB shop) as an apology for shipping late.

This is my 12th month and I still don't have a clicky truck either, I'm going crazyyyy checking my account haha.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gah. Peony is giving me grabby hands.


*They describe Peony as a hot pink, but it looks very orangey to me. So it must be the pic. I wouldn't mind getting THAT in my box., whether it's hot pink or a pinky coral  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## OddShai (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Since this is your first month your box may be shipping a little later than the 10th - I seem to recall a few ladies saying their new subs would be shipping by the 18th-19th this month. Once you're in your 2nd month your box should ship by the 10th, and if it doesn't, they'll usually give you 100 points ($10 in the BB shop) as an apology for shipping late.
> ...


 Thanks For The Reply  BUT I So Forgot To Say This Is My Second Month. But What You Said Still Answered My Question So Thank You


----------



## Meahlea (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *They describe Peony as a hot pink, but it looks very orangey to me. So it must be the pic. I wouldn't mind getting THAT in my box., whether it's hot pink or a pinky coral  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


Peony looks pretty pink to me. The one next to it, disco fever, looks coral to me, but peony looks pink


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 9, 2013)

> *T**hey describe Peony as a hot pink, but it looks very orangey to me. So it must be the pic. I wouldn't mind getting THAT in my box., whether it's hot pink or a pinky coral *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Peony is the second from the left in the picture. I don't see any orange at all in that one. It might just be your computer, but I do think the third shade over (Disco Fever) looks a bit orange. ETA: Beat me to it!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gah. Peony is giving me grabby hands.


 Me too, I'm a total sucker for shades like Peony! Ok, I'm a sucker for every shade except nudes because they're lighter than my skin tone and I just don't think it's a good look if my lips are lighter than the rest of my face lol.

Quote: Originally Posted by *OddShai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks For The Reply  BUT I So Forgot To Say This Is My Second Month. But What You Said Still Answered My Question So Thank You 
You're welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 9, 2013)

I couldn't check the forums or Birchbox's website at all today and when I got home, I had a tracking number! No weight or anything yet, but nice to know that it's all loaded in the system.


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 9, 2013)

> Yay, just received my box today!Â  My tracking info still hasn't even updated, so I don't know what the weight is.Â  Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You are my box twinnie! I am excited about the lipstick as well!!


----------



## JessicaK (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just have a bad feeling about this month for me....I got my shipping notice for July over the weekend and my shipping info has yet to update when I click on the clicky truck.  The last two times that happened was during Hurricane Sandy and when they ran out of a sample and had to hold up the box to put a replacement in.  (in either case, the box was meh).  I emailed customer service and they first told me the box went out and then when I followed up, they said it didn't and to be patient.
> 
> Side note, has anyone who took the survey for the Nuance Box received their 10 points yet?  I took the survey ages ago and was told when I followed up that the points would be in my account the first week of July.  I emailed again this past friday and was told "be patient". Um, this is the second time I've been told "be patient" by customer service. Really?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jul 9, 2013)

Waaaa!  I want to know what's in my boxes!!!  Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love ya' tomorrow!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 9, 2013)

My welcome box came today.  It was the same one that was posted earlier.  They could've saved themselves the trouble and just given me the points and not sent it since I already have everything


----------



## angienharry (Jul 9, 2013)

> My welcome box came today.Â  It was the same one that was posted earlier.Â  They could've saved themselves the trouble and just given me the points and not sent it since I already have everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got the same welcome box today too. At least I got a different polish color than I got in June. ðŸ˜„


----------



## lovepink (Jul 9, 2013)

I have my tracking but it is not updated.  Thanks to the ladies of MUT logged into BB and have the 100 points for duplicate July item.  Not complaining about the 100 points but wondering what duplicate item I got?  #4, Juicy, Eyeko, Benta B?  I had gone through box variations and determined there were 11 boxes that did not have duplicates for me.

I hope my box page updates tomorrow so the mystery will be solved!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 9, 2013)

Tracking number is up but nothing has actually been logged yet. Boxes are out tomorrow though so I'm not sure I care!


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Peony looks pretty pink to me. The one next to it, disco fever, looks coral to me, but peony looks pink


*Must be my computer screen, then. Thanks. I hope we get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 9, 2013)

> They have added the lipsticks to several of the box pages now. Â And according to the spoiler BB just released on FB, they are sending it out in two colors: Â Get naked ("a warm nude") and Peony ("a bright pink"). Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  Here is a link to the spoiler page: Â Â http://blog.birchbox.com/post/55033171085/this-lipstick-can-survive-even-the-most-epically-long?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_070913_Spoiler4ModelCoPartyProof_Blog


Oh God. The Naked color looks just like the Make shade they sent me, which made me look undead, and not in a sexy way. Thank you for the link, some of the other colors look really pretty, but I am not hoping for a lipstick anymore, unless I get the bright one, Also, thanks to those of you who brought up the Nuance survey points, which I had completely forgotten about. Was it a dollars worth? I can't remember. Next time they email me an anniversary code, I'm going to have such a hard time, because there are so many things I want, now, if nothing I need. Edit: Sorry for the gibberish. Tablet.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jul 9, 2013)

Clicky Truck for me and I am interested to see what I am getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully they update tomorrow!


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Waaaa!  I want to know what's in my boxes!!!  Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love ya' tomorrow!


*It's only a day awayyyyyyyy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## cbs73 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try tracking it through usps! I got my email Saturday and it still hasn't updated on upsmi, but through usps it says its out for delivery


 Sorry- my brain has been like scrambled eggs today.  Don't know why I didn't think of that sooner! (I blame the recovery period from my brother's destination wedding in the Bahamas and the copious amount of Bahama Mamas I consumed) Anyway, I checked the USPS site and guess what?  It only went out today.  

I'm having flashbacks to the soap swap out......


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2013)

> *It's only a day awayyyyyyyy! *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Less than a day away. 6am est!


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 9, 2013)

My mom got the same exact box in June.. They must make a "one size fits all" generic kind of box for new subbies. As a professional woman in her 50's, she wasn't thrilled with the green polish. I offered her a switch! She was happy with everything else though.


----------



## saidfreeze (Jul 9, 2013)

Yay tomorrow! Also I have a sneaky suspicion that I am getting dupe boxes again despite my profiles being radically different! I got the two different shipping notices at the exact same time. Crossing my fingers for awesomeness x2!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have my tracking but it is not updated.  Thanks to the ladies of MUT logged into BB and have the 100 points for duplicate July item.  Not complaining about the 100 points but wondering what duplicate item I got?  #4, Juicy, Eyeko, Benta B?  I had gone through box variations and determined there were 11 boxes that did not have duplicates for me.
> 
> I hope my box page updates tomorrow so the mystery will be solved!


 Did the points history line not indicate that?  Here's what mine says, which is how I knew it was for the Amika mask in June:



> Sorry: June SA Dupe (Amika)


 Strangely, I was actually able to get feedback points for the June box, too, even though I already got them when I originally received it in December.  *And* it was a six-item box, and I somehow didn't notice that it was six items until just now, almost a month later.  I'm just 42 points away from an even 500!  I might make it this month!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 9, 2013)

This is what mine says:

153 $10.00
+100 Sorry: duplicate item in your July BB
7/9/13 11:43 AM


> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did the points history line not indicate that?  Here's what mine says, which is how I knew it was for the Amika mask in June:
> 
> Strangely, I was actually able to get feedback points for it this month, too, even though I already got them when I originally received it in December.  *And* it was a six-item box, and I somehow didn't notice that it was six items until just now, almost a month later.  I'm just 42 points away from an even 500!  I might make it this month!


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you to the ladies that posted the links for every boxes content. I just went through them and figured out I had box 10. I'm hoping I get one of those "dream boxes" for my second sub. No tracking yet. It's nice to get them at different times!


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not if u are a person who doesn't want makeup. hopefully bb did a good job of matching boxes to our profiles.





> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's secretly me! tho makeup once in a while is nice too. I just don't use makeup often enough to go through the samples if I got it every month.


 Normally I love skin care items more than anything but we just moved and after packing up my bathroom I realize I have more skin care products than I can use.  I divided them by type and filled 25 BB/SS boxes and still have a few large makeup bags full.  Yet, besides the lipstick my wish list consist of skin care items this month.



> Originally Posted by *Linz31* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just logged on to check and see if I had a clicky box, and I don't - but I did get 100 points for "duplicate item in July box." Bummer.


 I would gladly wait a few days for 100 points!



> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I will be one of the chosen people to behold such a product *cue dramatic music!!*


 Love this!!! 



  I couldn't have said it better!  That lipstick is beautiful!


----------



## msbelle (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, I really wanted to try the ModelCo lipstick. But since I have to buy a set of three to try the one color I like it just isn't worth it. Meh. So, hoping for the blush.


----------



## puppyluv (Jul 9, 2013)

I caved and signed in for a second sub. There are just so many things I want to try. I bought myself an annual gift to skip the waitlist. I wonder what I will get in my welcome box. It ships tomorrow. Hopefully my first account's box will ship tomorrow too!! BIRCHBOX OVERLOAD


----------



## gemstone (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh God. The Naked color looks just like the Make shade they sent me, which made me look undead, and not in a sexy way. Thank you for the link, some of the other colors look really pretty, but I am not hoping for a lipstick anymore, unless I get the bright one,
> 
> ...


 The nude lipstick they are sending out this month is much more flattering IMO.  It goes on pretty sheer, which makes a huge difference.  It's super buildable so if you want that opaque nude color it's really easy to achieve, but otherwise is just a flattering neutral.  (And I do think it would be flattering on a wider range of people compared to most nudes, just because it is sheer enough that some of your natural lip color comes through).  I am a total bold lip junkie, and I only own one nude lipstick otherwise (the pixi one they sent out last august- although part of me hates it because it smells/tastes lip a crayon) and I really like this one.


----------



## Steffi (Jul 9, 2013)

> Yep. Â I work at MacArthur part time. Â Feel like I'm there ALL the time. Â But that's how I afford my subsÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ah! I was just at MacArthur with my best friend today! I've lived here my whole life but avoid downtown if at all possible. Traffic is terrible(though it is everywhere here).


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classntrash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have a tracking number of clickety truck yet so I was really surprised to see my box today - what a terrific surprise:
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/bkK_i6BKrS/


 AAAAHHHH the Benefit foundation is huge! I really hope I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can you post some deets about it? size/color etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

thanks so muchhh


----------



## Jamie P (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd love to see swatches or pics of the lipstick on. It looks very beige.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classntrash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have a tracking number of clickety truck yet so I was really surprised to see my box today - what a terrific surprise:
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/bkK_i6BKrS/


 That looks _amazing_! What shade is the foundation? Did they match it to your skin? Excited to hear what everyone thinks of that spray too.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

Dumb question, if anyone out there is still awake. I never got an email confirmation telling me when my boxes would ship. But I can log into each account and see it is processing ok. No clicky truck, so it has not shipped yet. However, what I am wondering is if  I will at least be able to see what box I have been assigned tomorrow with everyone else. I just signed up this month for the first time (well, first time after getting June boxes last year). I think I'm more anxious to know what I will be getting than to actually see a clicky truck. Of course, that could change if I get something good. I want that Instain blush so bad I could cry. If they messed up and sent me one box with an Instain and nothing else, then sent me my second box with Pur CC cream in light and nothing else in it--I just might be happy anyway. Fingers, toes, and eyes all crossed, lol!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dumb question, if anyone out there is still awake. I never got an email confirmation telling me when my boxes would ship. But I can log into each account and see it is processing ok. No clicky truck, so it has not shipped yet. However, what I am wondering is if  I will at least be able to see what box I have been assigned tomorrow with everyone else. I just signed up this month for the first time (well, first time after getting June boxes last year). I think I'm more anxious to know what I will be getting than to actually see a clicky truck. Of course, that could change if I get something good. I want that Instain blush so bad I could cry. If they messed up and sent me one box with an Instain and nothing else, then sent me my second box with Pur CC cream in light and nothing else in it--I just might be happy anyway. Fingers, toes, and eyes all crossed, lol!


Yes, you should be able too. I think all pages update on the 10th. I know there was a couple months were I didn't get a shipping notice by the 10th, but my page still updated!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2013)

I got the points for a dupe item, too...I wonder which one? I have been a member for something like 16 months, so a ton of the items could be dupes for me. I hope it's one I liked...ha.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi! I noticed that some of boxes will have BeneFit's Girl meet Pearl sample. I have this full size item up for a trade for anyone who's interested. I wonder if I should stay up until midnight Pacific Time to peek my boxes contents? (Mind that I have two accts) lol.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, since this is your "first month", after having cancelled so long ago, you *may* not see your box contents update right away.  Mine didn't for my first month.  Do you remember what date you were billed on?  That may affect whether you're able to see box contents right away.
> 
> Crossing my fingers that your box info updates tomorrow! And that you get everything you want and you can drool right along with the rest of us!


Really? My first month my page updated like everyone else. Sorry Heather Hicks if I gave you the wrong info! I hope your box updates with us and that you get the CC cream and the blush


----------



## jrenee (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if I should stay up until midnight Pacific Time to peek my boxes contents? (Mind that I have two accts) lol.


 I am still up at 1am EST and hitting the refresh button to see what's in my box.  No box contents yet, le sigh.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

I think last time it was 5 or 6 am PST (8 or 9 am est?)...I actually stayed up like a crazy person but just a head's up that it was past most people's "up late" last time.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am still up at 1am EST and hitting the refresh button to see what's in my box.  No box contents yet, le sigh.


 


> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi! I noticed that some of boxes will have BeneFit's Girl meet Pearl sample. I have this full size item up for a trade for anyone who's interested.
> 
> I wonder if I should stay up until midnight Pacific Time to peek my boxes contents? (Mind that I have two accts) lol.


 Generally the boxes update at 6 AM EST, although I suppose it's always possible they'll update early!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 10, 2013)

The July box shop updated!  I see that they now have the Beauty protecter shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 10, 2013)

I finally got around to looking at the box options (I haven't even watched the sneak peek video yet) and I have to say I'm excited about all of the new items in these boxes! I wish I had my second sub still so I could get more of the items I want


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gah. Peony is giving me grabby hands.


 Me too! hehe. The classic colors look very nice!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> I think last time it was 5 or 6 am PST (8 or 9 am est?)...I actually stayed up like a crazy person but just a head's up that it was past most people's "up late" last time.


 Hahaha!!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Generally the boxes update at 6 AM EST, although I suppose it's always possible they'll update early!Â


 Why not?!


----------



## rambleginger (Jul 10, 2013)

I was super excited to come home to my box today--my shipping had said it would deliver on Thursday! (And man, did I need a pick-me-up after the day of work I had).

I was pretty disappointed in my box last month, so I was reallllllly nervous to open this months...






but I think I'm liking this box ok. I'm bummed not to have gotten the instains (I don't need another blush, that's what I'm telling myself), but I've wanted to try the eyeko eyeliner. And I'll always take some Kerastase.

But honestly universe, I'm full up on BB cream now. REALLY. Even though I think I may like this one, I think I'm good now. Sub boxes, please take note.
Box weight was .4800, but with all the variations so close, I'm not sure that'll help anyone.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> The July box shop updated! Â I see that they now have the Beauty protecter shampoo and conditioner.


 Yes, I just reviewed their July box contents shop. I mentioned Beauty Protector earlier on this post about released new shampoo and conditioner. I read the description saying that the smell is different from the spray. AND the conditioner is currently out of stock? Or maybe not finished updating? The shampoo is in stock. Each are selling for $21.95!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'd love to see swatches or pics of the lipstick on. It looks very beige.


 http://birch.ly/1aX7LOc

The nude they are including in the boxes DOES look super beige. I'm thinking I can't handle that one. But if they send me peony... that is a different story.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow!  Must have missed the heads up earlier.  To be honest I skim a lot when there are 100+ posts!  $21.95 for shampoo and conditioner is a lot.  It is for the beauty protector too, but since it has been such a big seller for them, I am sure they are wanting to strike while the iron is hot, and lure people in!



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, I just reviewed their July box contents shop. I mentioned Beauty Protector earlier on this post about released new shampoo and conditioner. I read the description saying that the smell is different from the spray. AND the conditioner is currently out of stock? Or maybe not finished updating? The shampoo is in stock. Each are selling for $21.95!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry I'm in iPhone and can't do a spoiler box here so please do not click on these links if you don't want to see!!! Anyway, I finally had the time to search boxes and guess that these boxes that I hope or might get. The reason is because 1. I don't have and listed curly hair 2. Some samples I've had it before and hopefully I don't get repeats 3. I do not have acne and lastly 4. I've had juicy Couture perfume twice in two different scents. I will not be happy if I got another juicy couture and Kirenese as well! So here are the boxes that I think I might get. I'm saving this on my notes for tmrw to take a peek and see if I'm right or wrong. My 2nd acct has shipping confirmation but no box information. My 1st acct has no clicky truck. Box 1 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb1 Box 6 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb6 Box 8 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb8 Box 11 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb11 Box 12 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb12 Box 15 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb15 Box 17 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb17 Box 22 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb22 Box 24 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb24 Box 26 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb26 Box 27 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb27 Box 31 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb31 Box 33 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb33 Box 38 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb38 Box 39 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb39 Box 40 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb40 I got dupes last month. If I get another dupes for this month; then I'll be calling CS and get that 100 points!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 10, 2013)

I hope I get Peony, Kitty looks like my kinda color, might buy that w/points.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, you should be able too. I think all pages update on the 10th. I know there was a couple months were I didn't get a shipping notice by the 10th, but my page still updated!





> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, since this is your "first month", after having cancelled so long ago, you *may* not see your box contents update right away.  Mine didn't for my first month.  Do you remember what date you were billed on?  That may affect whether you're able to see box contents right away.
> 
> Crossing my fingers that your box info updates tomorrow! And that you get everything you want and you can drool right along with the rest of us!


 Thanks guys. I'm not sure when I was billed as I didn't get the email (had to add them to my 'accepted senders of email' list or whatever and I did so too late it seems). Oh well. I think this is one of those situations where I want to know, but I don't want to know, lol! There are some great boxes, but there are also some boxes that would make me sad that I rejoined BB all over again (like anything with a self tanner in it). Soooo hoping for at least a few things I'll like.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2013)

Obsessively refreshing my box page even though I know it probably won't be for another few hours...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)

Yay! I have a tracking email, but no updates lol (yes, I even checked through USPS)...HOWEVER, I'm determined to stay awake to see my box update on the site! Tomorrow is my day off, so I CAN!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Obsessively refreshing my box page even though I know it probably won't be for another few hours...


Be strong, Allison, be strong! Stay with me now! LOL


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I have a tracking email, but no updates lol (yes, I even checked through USPS)...HOWEVER, I'm determined to stay awake to see my box update on the site! Tomorrow is my day off, so I CAN!


 You go, girl! 





I'll be awake when the boxes update, but only because I'm at work 'til 7:00!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2013)

What the heck?

My shipping finally updated after days and days...on the UPS MI site, it looks normal, but when I track it on USPS, it says "Priority Mail" under service. That makes no sense...

at any rate, box weight is .4760 and  it looks like I will get it today (Wednesday) or tomorrow at the latest, as it is currently at the post office one town over.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 10, 2013)

I've had tracking for 2 days but no info. Ugh. 





I like it better when my box just shows up without a tracking email.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2013)

So close, I think I might actually resist looking at my box page...assuming it shows up today...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had tracking for 2 days but no info. Ugh.
> 
> ...


 Right? So annoying. I got tracking on either Saturday or Sunday and it just updated for the first time tonight.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I have a tracking email, but no updates lol (yes, I even checked through USPS)...HOWEVER, I'm determined to stay awake to see my box update on the site! Tomorrow is my day off, so I CAN!


 2 more hours hopefully!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 2 more hours hopefully!


THE SCOOBY CHARGE!



CHAAAAAAARGE TO THE BOX UPDATE!!! lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HUZZAH!!!!!


You guys CRACK ME UP!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

Okay...count me among the obsessed staying up until the wee hours of the morning *just* soI can see what my box I'm getting...HURRY UP BB!! :asskicking:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay...count me among the obsessed staying up until the wee hours of the morning *just* soI can see what my box I'm getting...HURRY UP BB!!


 Welcome to the club!





Only one more hour...!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I can't sleep and I'm going to blame it on Birchbox. Not the Diet Coke I had way too late tonight. And now...there's only one hour left...might as well stay up, right?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my gosh, I can't sleep and I'm going to blame it on Birchbox. Not the Diet coke I had way too late at night. And now...there's only one hour left...might as well stay up, right?


Absolutely


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

I think I'm going sneak on over to BB.... aaand just take a little tiny peek....just in case, by some small miracle, they've somehow managed to update my box page :yesss:


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

just registered and de-lurked to post because I am overjoyed that I'm not the only looney one up right now waiting for boxes to update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> just registered and de-lurked to post because I am overjoyed that I'm not the only looney one up right now waiting for boxes to update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha...Welcome to the *Looney Club*!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HHummel (Jul 10, 2013)

Longest. Hour. Ever.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just registered and de-lurked to post because I am overjoyed that I'm not the only looney one up right now waiting for boxes to update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hahaha nope, you will never be alone waiting for boxes to update here. 

Welcome!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> Haha...Welcome to the *Looney Club*!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think someone should tell a funny story to help pass the time....or a stupid one...or a dumb one...I'm pretty much up for anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

I am really hoping for a good box, I am allergic to citrus and my last 2 (out of a total of 3) have had things I could not use. 

Also, has anyone tried the WEI face mask? The one that comes in the little pods?


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just registered and de-lurked to post because I am overjoyed that I'm not the only looney one up right now waiting for boxes to update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's like Christmas morning...Every month! I feel less crazy too.

I mean...I'm staying up super late to find out something I could find out in the morning. Being up when they post doesn't change the results, and I won't even get these items for another week or two. I really cannot rationalize it, but I am excited every month regardless.


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's like Christmas morning...Every month! I feel less crazy too.
> 
> I mean...I'm staying up super late to find out something I could find out in the morning. Being up when they post doesn't change the results, and I won't even get these items for another week or two. I really cannot rationalize it, but I am excited every month regardless.


 I know! This is my 4th month, and every month when I get my box it's like a moment of excitement, and then it goes straight to anticipation of the next month!


----------



## HHummel (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think someone should tell a funny story to help pass the time....or a stupid one...or a dumb one...I'm pretty much up for anything


 So, I work overnight in a small office. On July 4th, it was a slow night and we put on a movie and ate freeze pops. The movie was "Beaches". You know the second "Wind Beneath My Wings" came on--we were a bunch of blubbering crying grown women. It was awkward. That damn song! Gets me every time.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

Last month I got six items to review PLUS 100 points because of a repeat sample. So I literally got $16 worth of points and all the items in my box for $9. I really don't think I could top that.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last month I got six items to review PLUS 100 points because of a repeat sample. So I literally got $16 worth of points and all the items in my box for $9. I really don't think I could top that.


 That's a Birchbox miracle!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Haha...Welcome to the *Looney Club*!
> ...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> I am really hoping for a good box, I am allergic to citrus and my last 2 (out of a total of 3) have had things I could not use.Â  Also, has anyone tried the WEI face mask? The one that comes in the little pods?


 I am DYING to try the Wei Mud Mask!! If I don't get it in my box, and can't find it in a trade, I'm def going to end up buying it! Plus, the brush it comes with would be perfect for my other masks, as well...I HATE using my fingers to apply face masks...ick.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I work overnight in a small office. On July 4th, it was a slow night and we put on a movie and ate freeze pops. The movie was "Beaches". You know the second "Wind Beneath My Wings" came on--we were a bunch of blubbering crying grown women. It was awkward. That damn song! Gets me every time.


 You work at night in an office? That sounds like my dream job! Most office jobs are 9-5 unfortunately.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> So, I work overnight in a small office. On July 4th, it was a slow night and we put on a movie and ate freeze pops. The movie was "Beaches". You know the second "Wind Beneath My Wings" came on--we were a bunch of blubbering crying grown women. It was awkward. That damn song! Gets me every time.


 I LOVE that movie! My Mom's twin sister passed away a few years ago, and my Mom sang that song at her funeral, so it definitely has a special place in my heart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am DYING to try the Wei Mud Mask!! If I don't get it in my box, and can't find it in a trade, I'm def going to end up buying it! Plus, the brush it comes with would be perfect for my other masks, as well...I HATE using my fingers to apply face masks...ick.


 
I am a total sucker for packaging and I love the fact that it comes with the brush (I also hate using my fingers) and the little pods that make it much simpler.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You work at night in an office? That sounds like my dream job! Most office jobs are 9-5 unfortunately.


 It's a hospital. And since I'm a night owl, it works out quite well. But I live in sunglasses during days off.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I work overnight in a small office. On July 4th, it was a slow night and we put on a movie and ate freeze pops. The movie was "Beaches". You know the second "Wind Beneath My Wings" came on--we were a bunch of blubbering crying grown women. It was awkward. That damn song! Gets me every time.


 Ahahaha. Nice!

I also work in an office overnight &amp; watch Netflix to pass the time between calls. Always have to make sure to not ever watch anything even kind of sad...otherwise my phone rings and I have to quickly pull myself together!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2013)

30 more minutes...


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

getting.so.close.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahahaha. Nice!
> 
> I also work in an office overnight &amp; watch a lot of Netflix to pass the time between calls. Always have to make sure to not ever watch anything even kind of sad...otherwise my phone rings and I have to quickly pull myself together!


 Yes! Lol, Agreed. Although I swear, during some of the more "intimate" parts of some movies, someone is always barging into our room. It's pretty awkward.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> Here's a good one.Â  In my second ever BB, also my second ever beauty sub box, I received the Jouer LMT in Pearl. That was also the second month I started learning anything about makeup. And before I discovered message boards. I was going through the box, took out the LMT and thought 'Hmm...what a cute/odd looking little lip gloss'. I proceeded to squirt some on my finger and put it on my lips. 'Eww! It's so pale and powdery! What a gross lip gloss!' *tosses it in the trash* Only later did I find out it was face makeup, oh what a noob I wasÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL! I'm pretty sure we all have some stories like that! I'm an esthetician, and when I first got out of skin school about 10 years ago, I can remember one of the very first facials I did outside of clinicals...I was sooo nervous (aaand it was a very dim lit room so I couldn't read all the bottle labels properly), instead of using finishing cream as a hydrator, I lathered on a strawberry colored mask and told the poor woman she was "all set"...imagine my shock and horror when she emerged out of the treatment room with what looked like strawberry smeared all over her face. EPIC fail.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you to the ladies that posted the links for every boxes content. I just went through them and figured out I had box 10. I'm hoping I get one of those "dream boxes" for my second sub. No tracking yet. It's nice to get them at different times!


 how did you figure out what you are getting? So I can figure mine out


----------



## HHummel (Jul 10, 2013)

Did anyone purchase or plan on purchasing anything from your June box?

I really liked the Suki Exfoliating Cleanser. I think I'm going to have to buy it so I can rub it's sweet sugary goodness all over my face everyday.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## HHummel (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how did you figure out what you are getting? So I can figure mine out


 Log in to BB, click BOX, Woman's box, and when it's updated (hopefully in 30 minutes) you'll get to see what is coming your way.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> I am a total sucker for packaging and I love the fact that it comes with the brush (I also hate using my fingers) and the little pods that make it much simpler.


 TOTAL packaging whore right here! (Please pardon my French!) but I SO get where your coming from! Plus, most of the reviews on the product state that there's plenty enough product for two, or sometimes even three applications per pod! That makes the entire purchase price *much* more cost effective!!


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> TOTAL packaging whore right here! (Please pardon my French!) but I SO get where your coming from! Plus, most of the reviews on the product state that there's plenty enough product for two, or sometimes even three applications per pod! That makes the entire purchase price *much* more cost effective!!


 at least that is what I will explain to DH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> :gaehn:


 Cooookie!!! Stay with us!! ..."Look at the light, Shelby...SHELBY! LOOK AT THE LIGHT!!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

I seriously do not think I could ever cancel Birchbox. Maybe if I get a really bad box this month I'll claim otherwise, but I pay $9/month (with an annual sub). There are almost always at least 5 items to review, so I consider that basically a rebate (items in the shop are sometimes more expensive than other places but with coupon codes and Pick Twos, not really, and I buy beauty products as it is). So $9-$5 = $4 actual cost. Including shipping. I love my Birchbox! I'm shocked I don't have like five subs by now. Or work for them. Scratch that "nighttime office" dream job.


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

Who else is looking through the box options. so many that I want!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> at least that is what I will explain to DH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Exactly! And here's another tip...the best way to drive ampoules deeper in to the dermis is by layering them under a mud musk first...give about 5 min for the ampoule to penetrate the outer layers of the dermis, and then seal them in with the mud mask... Works like a charm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone purchase or plan on purchasing anything from your June box?
> 
> I really liked the Suki Exfoliating Cleanser. I think I'm going to have to buy it so I can rub it's sweet sugary goodness all over my face everyday.


 I really want to buy the Amika hair mask but it's so darn expensive! It was on sale somewhere during their liter sale but I didn't let myself buy it...now I'm kind of regretting it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

I say we make a trading pact to give each other first dibs on anything we're putting up for trade from this box!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> Exactly! And here's another tip...the best way to drive ampoules deeper in to the dermis is by layering them under a mud musk first...give about 5 min for the ampoule to penetrate the outer layers of the dermis, and then seal them in with the mud mask... Works like a charm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Who else is looking through the box options. so many that I want!!


 I'm really in love with Box 11, and 15!


----------



## HHummel (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to buy the Amika hair mask but it's so darn expensive! It was on sale somewhere during their liter sale but I didn't let myself buy it...now I'm kind of regretting it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That mask is pure gold! I received it in my May box and waited until the end of June to try it. That's definitely on my wish list. They do have a smaller size for $12. I'm debating saving my points up for the mask, or just buying the $12 one. It could probably go a long way doing is just weekly, right?


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to buy the Amika hair mask but it's so darn expensive! It was on sale somewhere during their liter sale but I didn't let myself buy it...now I'm kind of regretting it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Uh oh, it's still happening.

http://www.beautybrands.com/product/amika+obliphica+nourishing+hair+mask.do?sortby=bestSellers&amp;from=Search

On sale for $12.98!! Of course free shipping is at $50 so I would probably have to spend $50.....


----------



## HHummel (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh oh, it's still happening.
> 
> ...


 .....Yup. I must. Insane. How could I not? This is happening. It has to.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That mask is pure gold! I received it in my May box and waited until the end of June to try it. That's definitely on my wish list. They do have a smaller size for $12. I'm debating saving my points up for the mask, or just buying the $12 one. It could probably go a long way doing is just weekly, right?


 I think it could last a long time. I got three uses out of my sample alone. But I just posted the link to the product on super super sale. If I get two Amika's and a liter (each) of Healthy Sexy Hair shampoo and conditioner....that comes out to just over $51, which means free shipping. Anyone have any experience with Healthy Sexy Hair, Silky Sexy Hair, or Straight Sexy Hair? Or Amika's shampoo/conditioner?


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

The Suki cleanser was one of the items I could not use due to my dang allergy  



, my 15 year old cousin enjoyed it though, along with the LAQA lipstick that looked like I played with a highlighter


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

tick tock tick tock


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

BOXES ARE UPDATED LADIES! WOOT! :yesss:


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> BOXES ARE UPDATED LADIES! WOOT!


Mine isn't yet.....?????


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

erg...mine isn't updated!! I wonder if it has anything to do with me being on the West Coast? Do I have to wait until 6am my time?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine isn't yet.....?????


 Neither is mine...


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine either! No!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HHummel (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it could last a long time. I got three uses out of my sample alone. But I just posted the link to the product on super super sale. If I get two Amika's and a liter (each) of Healthy Sexy Hair shampoo and conditioner....that comes out to just over $51, which means free shipping. Anyone have any experience with Healthy Sexy Hair, Silky Sexy Hair, or Straight Sexy Hair? Or Amika's shampoo/conditioner?


 The sale is for another month. Plus, if you search around there's lot of promo codes to save $5 or 10%. 

Thank you so much for showing me the sale!


----------



## HHummel (Jul 10, 2013)

My box hasn't been updated either. 





And I'm on the east coast.


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

What is everyone getting, who is updated?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> What is everyone getting, who is updated?


 Hmmmm.. I'm updated!!! I'm getting Box 17!!! Sorry the rest of you fine ladies are still waiting..I wonder why????


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

That was one of my dream boxes!!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmmm.. I'm updated!!! I'm getting Box 17!!! Sorry the rest of you fine ladies are still waiting..I wonder why????


 Looks like a good one depending on if the foundation matches your shade/how you feel about tanning products. I've been super curious about the Number 4 product.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmmm.. I'm updated!!! I'm getting Box 17!!! Sorry the rest of you fine ladies are still waiting..I wonder why????


 Awesome box! You get to try the Wei mask &amp; the Benefit foundation!


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

I really really want box 15


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only box loony.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> That was one of my dream boxes!!


 AGH! Me, too!!! I'm so happy! Although, I definitely could do without the self tanner, but, whatev...4 out of 5 ain't bad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

This is how I feel.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Ditto.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> Awesome box! You get to try the Wei mask &amp; the Benefit foundation!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yesss!! WooHoo!! I am one happy (tired) camper lol! I wanna hang around though to see what all you lovely ladies are getting!! Shouldn't they all be updated by now??


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AGH! Me, too!!! I'm so happy! Although, I definitely could do without the self tanner, but, whatev...4 out of 5 ain't bad!


 Especially since the masks seem to be such a big hit, I'll take some self tanner that I'll never use for the rest of the box.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Hahahahaha. This is perfect! 

Come on July box!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yesss!! WooHoo!! I am one happy (tired) camper lol! I wanna hang around though to see what all you lovely ladies are getting!! Shouldn't they all be updated by now??


 I have a feeling something glitchy is happening this month and it probably won't be fixed this early. 



 I'm glad we have you to know that there is _some_ hope, though!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> Especially since the masks seem to be such a big hit, I'll take some self tanner that I'll never use for the rest of the box.


 My.thoughts.exactly!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling something glitchy is happening this month and it probably won't be fixed this early.
> 
> ...


 I'm wondering this myself


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> I have a feeling something glitchy is happening this month and it probably won't be fixed this early.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I'm glad we have you to know that there isÂ _some_ hope, though!


 Yess! Hope is on the way! (I don't know how to make the emoticon with the horse and sword ..sorry!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 10, 2013)

Who wants to join me in the "Please send me makeup and no tanning things" prayer?


----------



## mckondik (Jul 10, 2013)

No updates for me! Still looking at that sad package of gum from last month!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who wants to join me in the "Please send me makeup and no tanning things" prayer?


 My prayer is similar but not quite the same...no tanning things, no lotions, but I'm happy with pretty much anything else (pens and random junk included).


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who wants to join me in the "Please send me makeup and no tanning things" prayer?


 ME!!! (raises both hands)


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling something glitchy is happening this month and it probably won't be fixed this early.
> 
> ...


 I agree, earlier I was doing some browsing to see what I wanted to order to get the TIBI pouch aka wasting time and I kept getting a image of a wet dog, saying the site was being updated.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> No updates for me! Still looking at that sad package of gum from last month!


 That was a pretty tragic state of affairs...hopefully BB will make it up by giving you an AWESOME box this month!! :yesss:


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No updates for me! Still looking at that sad package of gum from last month!


OMG YES...me too! It just irks me everytime I refresh and still see that frickin pack of gum LOL GRRRRRRR


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 10, 2013)

I loved that pen! I wouldn't mind getting more pens, free magazine subs, or a grocery list pad as extras.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a feeling something glitchy is happening this month and it probably won't be fixed this early.
> ...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> HUZZAH!Â


 Yes! This one! Thanks! HUZZAH!


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't see a purpose of gum, pens, etc unless it makes it a SIX item box, in that case I would be excited for it, otherwise give.me.samples.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

Whoopsie...I meant, :HUZZAH:


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok..I officially give up on emoticons ;(


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)

I believe it's (spaces in between).....    :  bud  :


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 10, 2013)

LOL No! I just always say HUZZAH! when I use that smiley.... if u click on that little smiley up to the right/top of the box you write in, there's the whole list of smileys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 10, 2013)

Best I remember the pen was an extra...but I was still able to review it for points. I think my box had 5+pen+magazine sub


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)

Lemme verify (cause I have nothing better to do with no box update LOL)

:bud:

Edit: hmmmm, nope....gonna figure this out LOL


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lemme verify (cause I have nothing better to do with no box update LOL)
> 
> ...


 Why does that not work?! That should be the right one...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 10, 2013)

*refresh*


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)

I have no idea.....



.......there's only one logical explanation.....it's in cahoots with Birchbox


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no idea.....
> 
> ...


 Ha! Should have seen it coming.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)

UGH...I admit defeat for the night.....I bid you all adieu till tomorrow!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 10, 2013)

How neat!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 10, 2013)

Stay!!! We'll miss you


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 10, 2013)

Why can I not see my box contents?! Wahhhhhhhhhhhh. Cue obsessive refreshing of the birchbox page. . .


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't know but I am so annoyed!!! I just want to know! (not that going to sleep and finding out in a few hours is going to make any difference)


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

I wonder if the fact that I got a clicky truck earlier today means that my box hasn't been 'loaded' into the system yet? or whatever the appropriate term would be for that...my 4:19 am brain is not functioning all that well.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 10, 2013)

Good morning friends! I went to sleep knowing when I got up, I'd be able to see my box. But alas, it's still June's box!!! BB is officially trying to kill us here ðŸ˜¢


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't have a box update but do have a tracking! Weigh of box .47 Should be here on the 15th


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

i have the same weight, with the same delivery date. Hello Twin


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 10, 2013)

> how did you figure out what you are getting? So I can figure mine out


 I got my box yesterday and matched up the items. I was looking through all of the boxes to see what they were offering this month and maybe get my hopes up for my 2nd sub!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 10, 2013)

Still June's box....urghhhh what a terrible reminder of the month with the gum, preceded by the month with the pen. Come on BB I'm dreaming of barrettes as my extra this month!!!!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 10, 2013)

I meant bobby pinsðŸ˜


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 10, 2013)

7:34 am here, and no box update on either account. What's going on BB? Give us our updates PLEASE!!!


----------



## tasertag (Jul 10, 2013)

WAH why aren't you updated box?!


----------



## HHummel (Jul 10, 2013)

How shall we pass the time as we stalk BB? How do you use your leftover box? Any creative ideas?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 10, 2013)

WHERE ARE YOU, JULY BOX?!!!?! On a similar note, my tracking FINALLY updated. I've had a clicks truck since Friday night. Even though in maybe 7 minutes this info will be useless, my box weighs .49


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2013)

My tracking finally updated too! .46 lbs &amp; it says projected delivery 7/15...but I've never had anything shipped within the US take 5 days to get to me. Hoping by Friday!


----------



## HHummel (Jul 10, 2013)

Woot woot! My clicky truck has also updated. Projected delivery of the 15th. My box weighs 0.5850


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine is .48 weight expected delivery on the 15th


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 10, 2013)

> My tracking finally updated too! .46 lbs &amp; it says projected delivery 7/15...but I've never had anything shipped within the US take 5 days to get to me. Hoping by Friday!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Maybe we're box twins!!! I don't think I will be getting the .4something box posted earlier because I've already received an


Spoiler



EYEKO. But I'm cool if it was a double because I have an EYEKO in my cart right now and I like extra points....


Update already! I should've slept in a little longer...


----------



## jocelyn2828 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woot woot! My clicky truck has also updated. Projected delivery of the 15th. My box weighs 0.5850





> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking finally updated too! .46 lbs &amp; it says projected delivery 7/15...but I've never had anything shipped within the US take 5 days to get to me. Hoping by Friday!


i thought i was the only one left that didnt get mine im so excited! Sorry guys haha, mine says friday too but i think it may sooner!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2013)

Edited because I'm tired and can't do math! Hurry up BB!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe we're box twins!!! I don't think I will be getting the .4something box posted earlier because I've already received an
> 
> ...


 Ditto! I've gotten that too, but would be totally ok with getting another one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 10, 2013)

I've gotten it too, but sure do wish they would send me another, it's one of my fave BB products ever. I bought one, but another in my box would be awesome.


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 10, 2013)

I am hoping for no tanning or perfume. Can't use either one. Perfume gives me migraines and don't need tanning. I got tanning last month. I wish there was a box to check and say no tanning!

Still waiting on my update. Got clicky truck 2 days ago. Just updated with .49. Delivery the 15th. Usually get it sooner than projected date.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 10, 2013)

Arghhhh. It's 709 CST which is 809 EST. I have a 45 minute drive to work and won't be able to stalk. I'm so excited for this month for BB (and ipsy). Talk to you guys in about an hour.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 10, 2013)

I keep getting distracted from my morning routine because I keep picking up my phone to check BB &amp; check here. If I'm late to work I wonder if "....the boxes... They... They... Won't. Update" is an appropriate excuse.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 10, 2013)

I had promised myself I wouldn't peek at my box page today, but I broke that promise and tried...July box isn't there, but for some reason it's showing a June box that has different items than I actually got? What the hay is up with that? And I've had a tracking no. since Sunday and it hasn't updated...I'm hoping it'll randomly how up today lol!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 10, 2013)

Modelco lipstick in party proof:



excuse my redness/puffiness, the problems with swatching first thing in the morning :rolleyess:


----------



## birchhughes (Jul 10, 2013)

> How shall we pass the time as we stalk BB? How do you use your leftover box? Any creative ideas?


I use scrapbook paper and Modgepodge to reuse my old boxes.



[/img]


----------



## birchhughes (Jul 10, 2013)

> > How shall we pass the time as we stalk BB? How do you use your leftover box? Any creative ideas?
> 
> 
> I use scrapbook paper and Modgepodge to reuse my old boxes.
> ...


----------



## HHummel (Jul 10, 2013)

>


 Omg...that is too cool! I have both! Any tips or tricks on how to do this? What a cool idea!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a shipping weight of .550 anyone else have one that size? I have not seen anyone post one that heavy yet


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

This box not updating is killing I have to get some sleep and I wont be able to wth


----------



## HHummel (Jul 10, 2013)

> I have a shipping weight of .550 anyone else have one that size? I have not seen anyone post one that heavy yet


 I have 0.58


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 0.58


 we must have the good stuff lol


----------



## tasertag (Jul 10, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Modelco lipstick in party proof:




excuse my redness/puffiness, the problems with swatching first thing in the morning







It looks like a nice soft color. You have great shaped lips...lucky.


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one obsessively checking for box updates.

Tracking says mine should be here on the 15th and weighs .5 lbs.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2013)

Sitting in my office waiting for my computer to start up, remember its the 10th, excitedly check birchbox from my phone, and June's box is there taunting me. I wanna go back to bed now.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mrskatemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one obsessively checking for box updates.
> 
> Tracking says mine should be here on the 15th and weighs .5 lbs.


 I dont understand what is taking so long, some other girls have had their box update and they know what they are getting...Wonder why itsnot the same for all. Also my second box shipped 5 days ago and the shipping info still hasnt updated, but box one shipped yesterday and it updated an hour ago.....weird


----------



## gemstone (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont understand what is taking so long, some other girls have had their box update and they know what they are getting...Wonder why itsnot the same for all. Also my second box shipped 5 days ago and the shipping info still hasnt updated, but box one shipped yesterday and it updated an hour ago.....weird


 Did you try tracking your box through usps?  I got my box yesterday and it still hasn't updated on the upsmi website.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 10, 2013)

No BB update on my page yet, though my tracking is up and box is halfway to me but I never got an email. Lol. At least it's on it's way.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> I believe it's (spaces in between).....Â Â Â  :Â  budÂ  :


 Ahh....thank you, Cookie!! : bud : Edit: Emoticon fail. Again. Sorry.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you try tracking your box through usps?  I got my box yesterday and it still hasn't updated on the upsmi website.


 Yeah but with no luck, this is my second month and this happened last month. Hell I have not even got my june box yet. Hopefuly soon


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

Also off topic question what are the hearts under your profile pic? And why do some have hearts filled in?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2013)

Finally my freaking tracking updated,sheesh!

Weight (lbs.):
0.5150
Projected Delivery Date:
Jul 15 2013

What do we know about boxes at this weight?


----------



## tasertag (Jul 10, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also off topic question what are the hearts under your profile pic? And why do some have hearts filled in?


I think it's dependent on how many posts you've made.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm really in love with Box 11, and 15!


 Who doesn't love box 15? 





Anyway, I suppose my question has been answered. It is almost 9:30 eastern time and no box updates on either account. Just what I get for being a semi-noob, I suppose. Sigh...

ETA: OK...maybe not. I see others on here are still waiting. I was about 3 or 4 pages behind and just assumed all the flurry of posting indicated people were discussing getting an update to see their box contents. But no luck for many of us.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

What in box 15?


----------



## cari12 (Jul 10, 2013)

My tracking finally updated! Box weighs 0.475. Now to find out what is IN it. Come on BB!


----------



## classntrash (Jul 10, 2013)

I think Birchbox did try to match foundations as much as they can. My skintone is listed as "Medium" on my profile, and they sent me "Toasted Beige." It's a shade or two darker than I would have chosen, but I could still work with it. 

I think it's a generous size --perhap 0.5 ounces? I'm at work and don't have the sample with me, but I can definitely get several uses from it.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jul 10, 2013)

My Box has shipped! The baby weighs in at 0.5540 lbs and it's due date is the 15th. 

I feel like an expecting father...


----------



## classntrash (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AAAAHHHH the Benefit foundation is huge! I really hope I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can you post some deets about it? size/color etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> thanks so muchhh


 It is a generous size! Since I don't have it with me, I can't say for sure, but I want to say it's around 0.5ounces (?)

I received "Toasted Beige"--not an exact match, but I can work with it. My profile lists my skintone as Medium so they sent the shade that falls under that range.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My tracking finally updated! Box weighs 0.475. Now to find out what is IN it. Come on BB!


 We might be box twins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My weighs .4750 projected delivery date 7/15


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 10, 2013)

Aw, sorry for those of you who stayed up late last night--what a bummer!  My box hasn't updated yet either.  And my tracking info hasn't updated after having a clicky truck for three days. Of course, I'd be willing to forgive BB for this delay if they *really* considered our quizzes this month and matched us with our dream boxes.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 10, 2013)

Still no clicky truck and my box page isn't updated either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jnm9jem (Jul 10, 2013)

Same here. No box update or shipping update after having a clicky truck for a few days now!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmmm.. I'm updated!!! I'm getting Box 17!!! Sorry the rest of you fine ladies are still waiting..I wonder why????


 Lucky you! 17 isn't as good as 15 because of no Instain and it does have a stupid self tanner, but it still is pretty doggone good! Glad you got the mask. You must come back to tell us how it is!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

BIRCHBOX Hi ladies! Your box page will update after the 10th. You can still leave feedback on your June box today so we don't want to update too early! Thanks for your patience! We're so happy that you're all so excited. 
Like Â· Reply Â· about a minute ago Â· EditedReply
 
on facebook now


----------



## Pisces1969 (Jul 10, 2013)

Still no clicky truck, no shipping email, and NOW no box update.



  I keep checking to be sure I'm still active. 



Birchbox you're killing me here!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 10, 2013)

NOOOOOO



> BIRCHBOX Â Hi ladies! Your box page will update after the 10th. You can still leave feedback on your June box today so we don't want to update too early! Thanks for your patience! We're so happy that you're all so excited.Â
> LikeÂ Â·Â ReplyÂ Â·Â about a minute ago Â Â·Â Edited
> Â
> on facebook now


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 10, 2013)

BAH! Birchbox why do you mock me with my mediocre June box?

Oh the humanity!!!!!


----------



## cari12 (Jul 10, 2013)

BS bb, BS.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

I stayed up for nothing, oh well


----------



## Pisces1969 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BIRCHBOX Hi ladies! Your box page will update after the 10th. You can still leave feedback on your June box today so we don't want to update too early! Thanks for your patience! We're so happy that you're all so excited.
> Like Â· Reply Â· about a minute ago Â· EditedReply
> ...


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah we had a month to do our reviews.....Hasnt it always been the 10th?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Looks like a good one depending on if the foundation matches your shade/how you feel about tanning products. I've been super curious about the Number 4 product.


 I've used the whole set: shampoo, protector spray, mask, and the shine serum. Shampoo is nice I think it's too gentle for my lots of hair and fine long hair but lathers a little. It smells nice. It's a great product when you don't wash your hair in between. To me it is an alternative from dry shampoo. I tried to like dry shampoo but doesn't seem to like it. Mask is ok and smells nice. Shin serum is very high concentrate but doesn't seem to absorb my hair well enough. I used tiny amts but I prefer other brand. Lastly, the spray is similar to beauty protector spray but the smell is softer and nicer. You spray on wet hair and blow dry. It s supposed to keep long hair silky and frizz free. It does but not well enough to keep forever. I'm using it all up right now (the full size). The company is based in Newport Beach, CA. They did an event last month honoring long hair gals using those products creating into sexy buns, just buns style, etc. I think Beauty Protector is the best way to go.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling something glitchy is happening this month and it probably won't be fixed this early.
> 
> ...


 I'm getting really, really scared myself that since I signed up so late, they might just put together a few more boxes which are really terrible for us newbies. July 6th was my sign up date, but I did it through the Youtube preview video which advertised 'click here to get the July box.' I hope they realize if you click through from the promo, it probably means you signed up specifically because the JULY promos looked good to you so you would not appreciate crappy leftovers from boxes sent out last year, lol! Ugh! Remember those public service ads--this is your brain; this is your brain on drugs? Well...

This is what a control freak looks like: 





This is what a control freak looks like waiting on Birchbox to tell her what *they* have chosen to send her in *their* infinite wisdom: 





Pretty much describes me to a T. Anyone going to visit me in the looney bin?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> Lucky you! 17 isn't as good as 15 because of no Instain and it does have a stupid self tanner, but it still is pretty doggone good! Glad you got the mask. You must come back to tell us how it is!


 I absolutely will! It's so funny because, 15 was my *ideal* box, but I'll take 17 happily!


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BIRCHBOX Hi ladies! Your box page will update after the 10th. You can still leave feedback on your June box today so we don't want to update too early! Thanks for your patience! We're so happy that you're all so excited.
> Like Â· Reply Â· about a minute ago Â· EditedReply
> ...


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 10, 2013)

what a bummer. my tracking still hasn't updated. The site isn't updated. BOOO! Praying for a stellar box this month to make up for the GUM and blister pack sampler of terrible smelling old lady products from last month!!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 10, 2013)

Its



> Ah, I guess I have to stop refreshing and do something elseÂ with my day now, lol. [/quoIt's It's always been the 10th. What's the deal BB?? Grr.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BIRCHBOX Hi ladies! Your box page will update after the 10th. You can still leave feedback on your June box today so we don't want to update too early! Thanks for your patience! We're so happy that you're all so excited.
> Like Â· Reply Â· about a minute ago Â· EditedReply
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

OMG OMG OMG!!! THIS IS MY 1st HEAVY BOX! I know some people haven't gotten this heavy box yet? .5800 due to arrive on Jul 15th. This my 2nd acct. NO BOX Update! Like most you are stuck with that. It's 5 after 7 AM on Pacific time. No shipping confirmation yet on my 1 st acct. ðŸ˜¡


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 10, 2013)

Ever since they re-did their whole website my box page doesn't update on time. It was never delayed before. Oh well, I should get my box today or tomorrow so I'm sure I will survive lol.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BAH! Birchbox why do you mock me with my mediocre June box?
> 
> Oh the humanity!!!!!


 Haha, this is how I feel too!!  I bought a gift sub for myself and already received the super "meh" welcome box so I'm really hoping my main account will have a good month!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BIRCHBOX Hi ladies! Your box page will update after the 10th. You can still leave feedback on your June box today so we don't want to update too early! Thanks for your patience! We're so happy that you're all so excited.
> Like Â· Reply Â· about a minute ago Â· EditedReply
> ...


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 10, 2013)

So am I insane for STILL refreshing my page just hoping my July box contents will magically appear before my eyes? I don't want to wait until tomorrow. I think I'll drown my sorrows by buying some makeup at Sephora or Starlooks to make me feel better. See what you do to me Birchbox?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BIRCHBOX Hi ladies! Your box page will update after the 10th. You can still leave feedback on your June box today so we don't want to update too early! Thanks for your patience! We're so happy that you're all so excited.
> Like Â· Reply Â· about a minute ago Â· EditedReply
> ...


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 10, 2013)

> what a bummer. my tracking still hasn't updated. The site isn't updated. BOOO! Praying for a stellar box this month to make up for the GUM and blister pack sampler of terrible smelling old lady products from last month!!!!Â


 Ughhhhh you poor thing. I watched your unboxing video for the june box and I felt so bad for you! You were so disappointed, but I was so proud of you for keeping a positive attitude about it. I hope you get your dream box this month after that awful punishment/reject box.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Gah! Lame. I'm having a not-so-great start with my subscription boxes so far. First, Sample Society is late and they still haven't shipped while I see others have already received theirs. I got a shipping notice for Birchbox on my second account, but no tracking info for three days now; nada on my first account. #firstworldproblems


 Yeah this is my second box and my welcome box was okay, I am hoping that this one rocks...Seems the samples are smaller than I expected tho. My weight is .5505


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So am I insane for STILL refreshing my page just hoping my July box contents will magically appear before my eyes? I don't want to wait until tomorrow. I think I'll drown my sorrows by buying some makeup at Sephora or Starlooks to make me feel better. See what you do to me Birchbox?


 LOL I am too but I think it will tomorrow now. Sooooo mean of them lol


----------



## carebear (Jul 10, 2013)

I just got my box, the first time I was ever surprised by its contents. Mostly because BB hasn't updated the website yet.

My weight was .5400 and it was originally scheduled to be here tomorrow.

It includes:

Benta Berry face cream
Body Drench self tanning lotion. Two- .5 fl oz packets (I am super pale and I think its hilarious that I got these, I may use them)
Number 4 prep and protect
Purminerals CC cream in the light shade (i got light CC cream but tanning lotion?!) I tested it on my arm, so far no reaction
White bobby pins


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 10, 2013)

No clicky truck or box update for either of my accounts! I neeeeeeeeeed information!






I am going to go stalk some swap groups.


----------



## 1BrainyBrunette (Jul 10, 2013)

My box was updated this morning, and I was not happy with it. It had 2 perfume samples, and my profile says that I do not wish to receive too many perfume samples. I wasn't thrilled with the rest of the contents either. I got to work, and checked my box out again to see if I'd feel differently about my box a few hours later, and my June box was coming up. I came on this board to see if anyone else was having that problem, and it looks like I'm not the only one without an updated box. I'm hoping that the July box that was posted this morning was a mistake and that my real box will have different stuff in it!

EDIT: My box weight is .4750 and estimated delivery is on 7/15


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1BrainyBrunette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was updated this morning, and I was not happy with it. It had 2 perfume samples, and my profile says that I do not wish to receive too many perfume samples. I wasn't thrilled with the rest of the contents either. I got to work, and checked my box out again to see if I'd feel differently about my box a few hours later, and my June box was coming up. I came on this board to see if anyone else was having that problem, and it looks like I'm not the only one without an updated box. I'm hoping that the July box that was posted this morning was a mistake and that my real box will have different stuff in it!


 Confused so you can see what you are getting? Birchbox said in a comment on facebook not updating til after the 10th...I hate tanning stuff too btw


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

Or you could see Julu then later it was back to June?


----------



## 1BrainyBrunette (Jul 10, 2013)

I logged into my account at around 7:30am EST this morning (7/10), and my box was updated. However, I was not thrilled with my box since it had 2 perfume samples in it and I had requested fewer perfume samples on my profile. I logged on again at work a few minutes ago, around 10:15am, and my box page was showing my June box again. I'm hoping that the update that I saw this morning was a mistake and that it wasn't my real July box.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

I bet it was a mistake fingers crossed for you


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2013)

Ugh, it's going to be an amazing month for subs. And by "amazing," I mean "shitacular." Mercury is going into retrograde, and that always messed up shipping and computer stuff. Fasten your seatbelts, gang. It's going to be a bumpy ride!


----------



## sarah576 (Jul 10, 2013)

First, my full sized order I placed on June 29th STILL didn't get here yesterday, and now I can't find out my box contents today either?!? *siiiigh* Come on, BB!! I love you, but you're killin me lately!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Fingers crossed that my other order will finally arrive today to make up for it!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah576* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> First, my full sized order I placed on June 29th STILL didn't get here yesterday, and now I can't find out my box contents today either?!?
> 
> *siiiigh*
> ...


 I placed an order on BB the same day and I just got it yesterday. It sat in Elizabeth, NJ for five days. I love Newgistics.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah576* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> First, my full sized order I placed on June 29th STILL didn't get here yesterday, and now I can't find out my box contents today either?!?
> 
> *siiiigh*
> ...


 Do you live west coast? Cause I ordered full size a week ago and still have not gotten it


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 10, 2013)

My full size order just got here yesterday and it took almost two full weeks to get to me!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

Well now the waiting game I placed 4 big orders in hope id get them fast. So im guessing not. Atleast let me beable to track the orders.....Oh poo


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Jul 10, 2013)

Still no update on my BB account? What gives?


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no update on my BB account? What gives?


 They said on Facebook after the 10th


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said on Facebook after the 10th


 darn! so....the 11th?


----------



## msbelle (Jul 10, 2013)

My tracking info finally came up. Box weight is .4850 with delivery on the 15th.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 10, 2013)

Sooooo I was all excited when I checked my mail and there was a pink box...I opened it and




It's a June box!!! This is what my box page shows, but I already got a June box with different products! What in the world??? My tracking still hasn't updated for July when I click...


----------



## Shannon28 (Jul 10, 2013)

Tracking finally updated. 0.565 and an estimated delivery date of the 15th. Anyone have that size yet?


----------



## Trystelle (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Generally the boxes update at 6 AM EST, although I suppose it's always possible they'll update early!


 Ok-guess that I have been in the dark for months about this!  How do you tell which box you are getting before it comes?  Is this like the Glam Room on Ipsy?

Thanks-Trystelle

Never mind-I am looking in the right place and assumed it would have updated, as my June box was there.  I hope I never have to look at that gum again-it stuck to my dental work!!!!!!


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sooooo I was all excited when I checked my mail and there was a pink box...I opened it and
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe that's my June box that got lost somewhere in the shipping black hole! 



  Hopefully it's a mistake and you'll still be getting July's box (and an extra June's).


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sooooo I was all excited when I checked my mail and there was a pink box...I opened it and
> 
> 
> ...


 What in the world indeed?! I guess there's some shipping glitches going on........


----------



## sarah576 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you live west coast? Cause I ordered full size a week ago and still have not gotten it


Nope, Texas here!  I'm used to things shipped to me taking 4 or 5 days, but usually most things arrive within a week!

At this rate my July box will get here at the same time.. But then it will be all the more exciting when they both finally arrive, I suppose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sooooo I was all excited when I checked my mail and there was a pink box...I opened it and
> 
> 
> ...


 Oooooo... Suki scrub &amp; the lipstick! Lucky girl!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 10, 2013)

I find this lack of box updates really irritating. People have had a month to do their reviews, they don't need another day. If they don't get their points, tough luck! They have to learn somehow!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sarah576* 



First, my full sized order I placed on June 29th STILL didn't get here yesterday, and now I can't find out my box contents today either?!?

*siiiigh*

Come on, BB!! I love you, but you're killin me lately!





Fingers crossed that my other order will finally arrive today to make up for it!


> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you live west coast? Cause I ordered full size a week ago and still have not gotten it


 Me THREE!!! I'm on the far end of West Coast..



 (This is me whipping on Newgistics deliver person) There' s no emojis for the box or package kind.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe that's my June box that got lost somewhere in the shipping black hole!
> ...


 LOL!  It may be your wayward June box that wanderlusted its way to me!  



> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What in the world indeed?! I guess there's some shipping glitches going on........


 It is too weird....I'm gonna wait a day or two and see if July's shows up or tracking updates at least before I contact them.



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooooo... Suki scrub &amp; the lipstick! Lucky girl!


 I know, right?!  I got Suki in my "real" June box and I love it, I kinda wish the lippie was a different color, but I'm not gonna complain lol!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sooooo I was all excited when I checked my mail and there was a pink box...I opened it and
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey that's the exact same June box I got last month!  (right down to the Mod in Manhattan polish and Seahorse Twistband!).  I would not mind another one... but I WANTS MY JULY BOX. I WANTS IT, PRECIOUS.  



 (&lt;-- Closest smiley I could find to Gollum)

Update the boxes, BB!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wonder if they're gonna be done with uploading box contents by Noon at EST OR after 5 PM EST? Kind like banking concept?


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

I am thinking tomorrow all together


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2013)

> I find this lack of box updates really irritating. People have had a month to do their reviews, they don't need another day. If they don't get their points, tough luck! They have to learn somehow!Â


 I doubt they delayed the update so people had an extra day to do reviews. They are probably having technical difficulties updating and just trying to point out the up side. They had to take the site down for a while last night, after all.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

Since I am the only one with a heavy box weigh of .5800, I'm curious what the possible contents are?! I will not be happy if I got another Klorane dry Shampoo because I have two (from the dupes) *off to research on box contents list again*


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Jul 10, 2013)

My shipping finally updated. My box weight is .66, but unfortunately no update on the box page for me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2013)

> I doubt they delayed the update so people had an extra day to do reviews. They are probably having technical difficulties updating and just trying to point out the up side. They had to take the site down for a while last night, after all.


 This. It's CS standard to make a negative a positive. I don't really care though, I'm looking at it as maybe ill get my box before it updates, i love being surprised but usually I can't help myself and end up peeking on their website.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 10, 2013)

My box weight is 0.4650, that is all I know....


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weight is 0.4650, that is all I know....


 Mine too. At least my tracking updated today.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2013)

> This. It's CS standard to make a negative a positive. I don't really care though, I'm looking at it as maybe ill get my box before it updates, i love being surprised but usually I can't help myself and end up peeking on their website.


 Also in computers: It's not a bug! It's a feature! I don't like not knowing, though. I would rather know that a box of sadness is coming so I can come to terms with it before it actually arrives.


----------



## tasertag (Jul 10, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sooooo I was all excited when I checked my mail and there was a pink box...I opened it and





It's a June box!!! This is what my box page shows, but I already got a June box with different products! What in the world??? My tracking still hasn't updated for July when I click...


That's a fantastic June box...kind of odd they didn't send you a July one.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2013)

> Also in computers: It's not a bug! It's a feature! I don't like not knowing, though. I would rather know that a box of sadness is coming so I can come to terms with it before it actually arrives.


 I always worry about that. I've gotten lucky and every box that has been a surprise wasn't a bad month. Ill be kinda sad though if I don't get the instain or one of the benefit products.


----------



## Pisces1969 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> darn! so....the 11th?


after the 10th doesn't necessarily mean the 11th....it could be any day after the 10th.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I doubt they delayed the update so people had an extra day to do reviews. They are probably having technical difficulties updating and just trying to point out the up side. They had to take the site down for a while last night, after all.


 look at other page I posted my responce from bb saying that it will update after the 10th to give people time to finish reviews


----------



## tasertag (Jul 10, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sarah576*Â 



First, my full sized order I placed on June 29th STILL didn't get here yesterday, and now I can't find out my box contents today either?!?

*siiiigh*

Come on, BB!! I love you, but you're killin me lately!





Fingers crossed that my other order will finally arrive today to make up for it!
Â 

Me THREE!!! I'm on the far end of West Coast..



Â (This is me whipping on Newgistics deliver person) There' s no emojis for the box or package kind.




LOL about this emoji, can't believe it exists.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sooooo I was all excited when I checked my mail and there was a pink box...I opened it and
> 
> 
> ...


*Now THAT was a box I could have rocked last month! Pink lippie and dry shampoo! Two of my faves! But no, I got the obligatory hair oil and no lippie.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />* * Now I have major retroactive box envy!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2013)

> look at other page I posted my responce from bb saying that it will update after the 10th to give people time to finish reviews


 They're saying that because its a way to make light of the situation. It's not literally why they're delaying everybody's. it's probably a technical issue with the new site.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I find this lack of box updates really irritating. People have had a month to do their reviews, they don't need another day. If they don't get their points, tough luck! They have to learn somehow!
> ...


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BIRCHBOX Hi ladies! Your box page will update after the 10th. You can still leave feedback on your June box today so we don't want to update too early! Thanks for your patience! We're so happy that you're all so excited.
> Like Â· Reply Â· about a minute ago Â· EditedReply
> ...


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're saying that because its a way to make light of the situation. It's not literally why they're delaying everybody's. it's probably a technical issue with the new site.


 Maybe, im going to stay up a bit longer and keep checking lol....You know they are always so vague with their answers


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine too. At least my tracking updated today.


*We're box twins! I'll probably get mine tomorrow or Friday. *


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> My box was updated this morning, and I was not happy with it. It had 2 perfume samples, and my profile says that I do not wish to receive too many perfume samples. I wasn't thrilled with the rest of the contents either. I got to work, and checked my box out again to see if I'd feel differently about my box a few hours later, and my June box was coming up. I came on this board to see if anyone else was having that problem, and it looks like I'm not the only one without an updated box. I'm hoping that the July box that was posted this morning was a mistake and that my real box will have different stuff in it! EDIT: My box weight is .4750 and estimated delivery is on 7/15


 ME!! This happened to me, but I was getting box 17! (Which I was super thrilled about)...just logged in to check the name of the foundation sample and it's back to showing my June box!!! Nooooooo!!!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm so annoyed that they are waiting to update the box pages until "after the 10th". Does that mean at midnight or 6 in the morning or what?! They could have at least given us a better time frame for those of us stocking our box pages! lol At least my box is in the same state as me now. Only 40 minutes away! and I will have to wait til friday most likely this my estimated delivery date is the 15th


----------



## teastrong (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Now THAT was a box I could have rocked last month! Pink lippie and dry shampoo! Two of my faves! But no, I got the obligatory hair oil and no lippie.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />* * Now I have major retroactive box envy!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


 That is exact box I wanted!! I got more shampoo and some other lame junk.  I hope this month makes up for it, my last two have been kind of terrible.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *I didn't know they took the site own last nite. I only started stalking it this morning.
> ...


*Ditto. Although I should be used to the boxes of sadness by now.*


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lots more variations this month = lots more time to upload pages and make us wait.  Boooo but at the same time yay because there's some awesome stuff this month.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So I should expect hair oil then?


*Probably.   



 *

*I feel about hair oil like many of you feel about self tanners. I happen to love self tanners! Bring them on! In fact I just ordered 3 boxes of the tanning towelettes from Amazon last night.*


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> *Now THAT was a box I could have rocked last month! Pink lippie and dry shampoo! Two of my faves! But no, I got the obligatory hair oil and no lippie.Â  *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  *Now I have major retroactive box envy!Â  *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 I got this EXACT box for June  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

Its 1am for me so im going to bed. I hope to wake up to an update lol. Goodluck girls....hope good news is a coming


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks like I have two of the same box at weights .500 and .510. I'll probably be open to full box swaps, so remember me if you got something different and don't like it. XD


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I doubt they delayed the update so people had an extra day to do reviews. They are probably having technical difficulties updating and just trying to point out the up side. They had to take the site down for a while last night, after all.


 


> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They're saying that because its a way to make light of the situation. It's not literally why they're delaying everybody's. it's probably a technical issue with the new site.


 Agreed, the ~positive excuse they gave just seemed like a PR spin to me. I imagine something like "welp, we're having problems getting boxes updated and out on time, but hey, look, we can make it look like we're being considerate by giving our customers extra time to get their points for June!" was what actually happened. I'd prefer the truth but I imagine some of the nastier people that tend to comment on their page (UR STUFF SUX, I'M GOING TO IPSY, etc.) would have gone insane because how *dare* unexpected issues come up in life/running a business, so they're trying to placate them in advance.

That being said, I'm def dying to see what's in my box lol!


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 10, 2013)

>


 This is super cute/clever!!! I'm doing this! I typically use my birchboxes as drawer organizers and this would really make my drawers super cute.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2013)

> Agreed, the ~positive excuse they gave just seemed like a PR spin to me. I imagine something like "welp, we're having problems getting boxes updated and out on time, but hey, look, we can make it look like we're being considerate by giving our customers extra time to get their points for June!" was what actually happened. I'd prefer the truth but I imagine some of the nastier people that tend to comment on their page (UR STUFF SUX, I'M GOING TO IPSY, etc.) would have gone insane because how *dare* unexpected issues come up in life/running a business, so they're trying to placate them in advance. That being said, I'm def dying to see what's in my box lol!


 Exactly. I don't even want to look at the comments on the Facebook page. I'm sure people are freaking out. I really don't see a reason to complain since my box has shipped, they've given me what I paid for.


----------



## Roxane68 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2013)

My box came! As I had hoped, the duplicate product that I got points for was the Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect spray. I loved it last time, so I'm happy to get another! Interestingly, I'm pretty sure the sample size is smaller this time....





I got the nude lipstick, and I was worried but I actually really like it - it doesn't make me look dead, lol. Feels really nice on, too. Sorry for the horrible picture quality, but it isn't as scary on as it looks in the tube.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Weight on this box was .4760


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2013)

> Maybe I should email them because I haven't received my Nuance box points. Has everyone else received theirs?


 Nope. I haven't anyway.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2013)

> My box came! As I had hoped, the duplicate product that I got points for was the Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect spray. I loved it last time, so I'm happy to get another! Interestingly, I'm pretty sure the sample size is smaller this time....
> 
> I got the nude lipstick, and I was worried but I actually really like it - it doesn't make me look dead, lol. Feels really nice on, too. Sorry for the horrible picture quality, but it isn't as scary on as it looks in the tube.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What was your box weight?!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh that's a great box!  I love the lippie color!!  Now I'm paranoid that I'm not going to get a July box because I got another random June box 







> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came! As I had hoped, the duplicate product that I got points for was the Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect spray. I loved it last time, so I'm happy to get another! Interestingly, I'm pretty sure the sample size is smaller this time....
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was your box weight?!


 Just edited the post to add it was .4760  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope. I haven't anyway.


 I haven't either...but I e-mailed them about it yesterday and got an auto response that it'd be 3 days for a real response.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this EXACT box for June


*Ok, I need to know what your profile is! *


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2013)

> Just edited the post to add it was .4760  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks :] pretty close to my weight so hmmm


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh, apparently mine is at the post office in town. I bet I'll get it tomorrow!


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came! As I had hoped, the duplicate product that I got points for was the Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect spray. I loved it last time, so I'm happy to get another! Interestingly, I'm pretty sure the sample size is smaller this time....
> 
> ...


 
*You have great lips!  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

If they are having issues with that site it fine, But just tell us so we know. I think that would save time you know? Either way mine are shipped if I have to wait one more day so be it.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Jul 10, 2013)

They posted another response:


 


BIRCHBOX Hi ladies so sorry for the confusion. If you paid on or before the 1st of the month you should see you box update by 11:59 pm EST of the 10th. If you paid after the 1st you will see your page update after this time based on when your box ships to avoid spoiling any surprises. We hope you all love your July boxes!
Like Â· 5 minutes ago


----------



## casey anne (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope. I haven't anyway.





> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't either...but I e-mailed them about it yesterday and got an auto response that it'd be 3 days for a real response.


 I emailed them yesterday and got the response this morning along with the 10 points credited... they said "sorry for the delay"


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> *Ok, I need to know what your profile is!Â * :worship:


 I'm a 19 year old with a combined household income of over $100,000 who only shops online...at least in Birchbox's world lol


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They posted another response:
> 
> ...


----------



## alpina0560 (Jul 10, 2013)

Just got my box! Weight was .4950



Spoiler














Did everyone get this little benefit card? or only those who received a benefit sample? Regardless- my two deluxe minis are ChaChaTint (with code chachatint) and SunBeam (with code sunbeam)


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They posted another response:
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2013)

> They posted another response:
> 
> 
> BIRCHBOXHi ladies so sorry for the confusion. If you paid on or before the 1st of the month you should see you box update by 11:59 pm EST of the 10th. If you paid after the 1st you will see your page update after this time based on when your box ships to avoid spoiling any surprises. We hope you all love your July boxes! Like Â· 5 minutes ago Â  Â


 Bizarre. I have a year pre paid sub.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a 19 year old with a combined household income of over $100,000 who only shops online...at least in Birchbox's world lol


*OK,  I gotta chop ANOTHER 20 years off my profile! LOL! Thanks Tiff!*


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jul 10, 2013)

0.5450 is my weight. And it is expected to be here Monday which is my birthday! 





My dream boxes would be #1 and 3 and 26

I really don't want 12, 18, 24, 25

and baring any repeats I'm out for at least 21 of the boxes. 

Come on birchbox it's my birthday give me a good box. 
Until then I will be jamming the refresh button on my box page.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1BrainyBrunette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I logged into my account at around 7:30am EST this morning (7/10), and my box was updated. However, I was not thrilled with my box since it had 2 perfume samples in it and I had requested fewer perfume samples on my profile. I logged on again at work a few minutes ago, around 10:15am, and my box page was showing my June box again. I'm hoping that the update that I saw this morning was a mistake and that it wasn't my real July box.


 That happened to me one month and when it updated the second time it was a different box. Fingers crossed you don't get the double perfume box!


----------



## libedon (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They posted another response:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> *OK,Â  I gotta chop ANOTHER 20 years off my profile! LOL! Thanks Tiff!*


 Anytime, Pink!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my box! Weight was .4950
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jrenee (Jul 10, 2013)

Off-topic rant:  I just had the worst morning ever trying to get my car scheduled to get fixed (battery is dead, even with a new car battery!).  Went to three different garages, had to get a jump start on my battery seven times and finally had to leave it at a garage to have it worked on next week.

My silver lining is that my sephora order is coming today and birchbox just updated its clicky truck.  I get my box on July 16th and it's estimated weight is 0.6080

Keep posting your box photos ladies!  It's helping me get through my day!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 10, 2013)

They just sent this: "Thanks for writing in! I am so sorry for the trouble. The points should be added to your account by the end of the business day today. If your don't receive these points please let me know by responding to this email first thing in the morning and I would love to take care of this right away for you." They're always so nice I feel kinda bad it seems like I have to harass them about something every month lol!



> I emailed them yesterday and got the response this morning along with the 10 points credited... they said "sorry for the delay"


----------



## alpina0560 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that benefit sample is for anyone. It's listed in the Bonus Shop: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop


 ahh I see that now!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> *You have great lips!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


 Aw, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2013)

> They just sent this: "Thanks for writing in! I am so sorry for the trouble. The points should be added to your account by the end of the business day today. If your don't receive these points please let me know by responding to this email first thing in the morning and I would love to take care of this right away for you." They're always so nice I feel kinda bad it seems like I have to harass them about something every month lol!


 Good to hear. I'm going to get on emailing them about that then.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 10, 2013)

There's a 'mystery pack' available as a 'Pick 2 Sample Pack'...anyone willing to take the gamble?


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my box! Weight was .4950
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a 'mystery pack' available as a 'Pick 2 Sample Pack'...anyone willing to take the gamble?


Haha..maybe if I make 2 orders..that mystery pack just screams "whatever we still have around  here" to me.


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 10, 2013)

Box finally updated hope to have it by tomorrow. Weight is 0.5050.....hmmmm and I wonder....lol


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 10, 2013)

This is really so bizarre. I got sub 1 tracking on Monday night. Sub 1 was delivered yesterday, and the tracking still hasn't updated. I was trying to get the weight. I just saw the clicky truck for Sub 2, but that hasn't updated either. Last month I got Sub 2 before Sub 1. I'm thinking there really isn't a good method to figure out BB madness.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 10, 2013)

Now I have two tracking numbers with no shipping info. Birchbox likes to tease me.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I win! I've had 7 hair products in 3 months, of which only 2 were marginally usable. What did I win? Oh, another hair oil! I think I'm going to open a hair oil museum with all the hair oils of the world that BB has sent me in the 15 or so boxes I've gotten.*


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 10, 2013)

> There's a 'mystery pack' available as a 'Pick 2 Sample Pack'...anyone willing to take the gamble?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes, "Mystery Pack" sounds like odds and ends to me too. If there was nothing good, I'd try one. They are free, and you can't go wrong with free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my box! Weight was .4950
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> I got the same box - my weight was .505 lbs. Pleasantly surprised, because tracking was way off. I think I'll use everything, but nothing in it has me super excited.


 What are the details of the Scratch &amp; Score card??


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2013)

The weights are all very close this month.  I've been keeping track and so far Box 2 has been .4950 - .5050, Box 4 I've only seen at .515, Box 6 has been .4750 - .4950, and Box 31 has been .53 - .54.  Those are the only ones I've seen so far.


----------



## sarah576 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The weights are all very close this month.  I've been keeping track and so far Box 2 has been .4950 - .5050, Box 4 I've only seen at .515, Box 6 has been .4750 - .4950, and Box 31 has been .53 - .54.  Those are the only ones I've seen so far.


Ooh, thanks for this!  My tracking info says .4800 and I was wondering which was the closest..

They are all really close, but it looks like box 6 is the closest to mine, which I would love!! So now I'm a teensy bit more excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are the details of the Scratch &amp; Score card??


 It says get a free deluxe mini when you purchase any full size Benefit product or spend $25+.

ChaCha Tint with code chachatint

SunBeam with code sunbeam


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 10, 2013)

ummm, has anyone's box updated on the site?:


----------



## Pisces1969 (Jul 10, 2013)

Finally a clicky truck!   Yay!   It's interesting reading about all the apparent glitches - can't wait to see how it plays out!  Wishing everyone dream boxes and extra points this month!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 10, 2013)

YAY I finally have a clicky truck! Of course the shipping info hasn't updated yet, but I'm happy to see it regardless!


----------



## casey anne (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They just sent this:
> 
> "Thanks for writing in! I am so sorry for the trouble.
> ...


 I know.  They seriously are the nicest BUT they said they'd credit the points on July 1...and then they did so immediately so I wonder what the hold up is...regardless, we got the points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)

Wake up after staying up very late last night for the box update (which did NOT happen)...there is still no update....check clicky truck status...that hasn't updated too....nor has it on USPS site......excuse me for one moment....::walks outside MUT room, shuts door::





















......::walks back in to MUT::.......so, how is everyone this morning?


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 10, 2013)

> ummm, has anyone's box updated on the site?:


 Umm. Nope. Not yet.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## missionista (Jul 10, 2013)

Have a clicky truck, with weight of .4000.  Expected delivery (to CA) is July 15.


----------



## pinkpeonies (Jul 10, 2013)

My package weight is .81. Dying to know contents. EDD to WA is 7/15.


----------



## Roxane68 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They just sent this:
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Wake up after staying up very late last night for the box update (which did NOT happen)...there is still no update....check clicky truck status...that hasn't updated too....nor has it on USPS site......excuse me for one moment....::walks outside MUT room, shuts door:: :wacko: :w00t: :scream3: :bawling: :doh: :motz: :fuercht: ......::walks back in to MUT::.......so, how is everyone this morning?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wish the emotions can be available for mobile phones LOLOL â¤â¤â¤â¤ it! Good but busy AM although. BB stated as u saw after 11:59 PM EST that's when they're gonna release box contents. Aaahhhh!


----------



## Roxane68 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shipping has updated and my expected delivery date is Jul 15 with a weight of .38. I haven't seen anyone else post a weight that light. Hope I am not missing an item!


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Jul 10, 2013)

Box weight of .56. Anybody else receive this size yet?


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

My though



> Wake up after staying up very late last night for the box update (which did NOT happen)...there is still no update....check clicky truck status...that hasn't updated too....nor has it on USPS site......excuse me for one moment....::walks outside MUT room, shuts door:: :wacko: :w00t: :scream3: :bawling: :doh: :motz: :fuercht: ......::walks back in to MUT::.......so, how is everyone this morning?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My thoughts exactly


----------



## BeachBoheme (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine's not updated, either. I've got .4650 with an EDD of 7/16.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I'm 99.9% sure already that I'm not getting any of the good boxes ~ in BB's eyes, I must be an 80 year old, cloistered spinster with 60 cats, so anything awesome and kewl would be wasted on me. 

On a totally different topic, I did just use the Supergoop CC cream sample I got in a previous month's BB ... it's actually kinda nice. But does anyone know if it's a "real" CC cream ~ meaning, is it's discoloration correcting cumulative, or does it just mask issues and last only until you wash it off? Any opinions are MORE than appreciated! &lt;3


----------



## 1BrainyBrunette (Jul 10, 2013)

Why is my estimated delivery date the same as those who live on the west coast, when I live in Western New York and Birchbox ships from NJ?!?!? My boxes usually spend a few days sitting in NJ and then go all the way to Ohio before the come back to NY!

By the way, the box that briefly appeared on my account this morning (see previous post a few pages back) was #41. I hope that's not the box I'm really getting though. The box has 2 perfume samples, and I requested fewer perfume samples on my profile. Plus I don't need the Benefit toner and the other acne stuff that's in that box I need to take acne off my profile, after sampling the Suki scrub last month, I ordered the Suki Kit for Clear Skin off of the Suki website and it's helped SO much with my combination skin breakouts! That problem is now (knocks on wood) solved.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love hair oil so you can send what ever you don't want to me
> ...


*I'll trade you for your self tanners, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 10, 2013)

I just got both my boxes... not dupes after all. One was the one pictured above that has the Benefit Pearl product.

The other one is awesome too...attaching a picture!






 
If you can't see, it has:
Atelier Cologne in Mistral Patchouli (ewh)
DDF Acne Control Treatment (totally love this brand and need this!)
Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo (not another one. I don't use dry shampoo.)
theBalm InStain Blush (YES YES YES)
Bobby Pins in blue...my other box was green! 
My box weights were .500 and .510, but I don't know which was which. Very happy, though. I got a good mix of things, as well as some things I really needed.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got both my boxes... nor dupes after all. One was the one pictured above that has the Benefit Pearl product.
> 
> ...


 This box looks AWESOME. No way I can get it though since I've already gotten the Klorane. I love patchouli and I liked the Atelier Cologne I got before so I'm really interested in that.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wake up after staying up very late last night for the box update (which did NOT happen)...there is still no update....check clicky truck status...that hasn't updated too....nor has it on USPS site......excuse me for one moment....::walks outside MUT room, shuts door::
> 
> ...


 I'm right there with you, no update, got the clicky truck but no weight or tracking information from July 6th.

After 2 bad months i really needed a big win this month!

I'm having pen and gum flashbacks, come on BB......


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jul 10, 2013)

Clicky truck FINALLY! But box hasn't updated :-(


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This box looks AWESOME. No way I can get it though since I've already gotten the Klorane. I love patchouli and I liked the Atelier Cologne I got before so I'm really interested in that.


 I don't much like patchouli, so if you want it, it's yours. I'd be glad to send it to you - no trade required! =)


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Probably.
> ...


 I hope I don't get in trouble for saying this as I am not actually trying to set up a trade, but...*anytime* I get a self tanner, hypothetically speaking, I would be *more than happy* to trade with you for a hair oil, lol!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 10, 2013)

I got my second box today!



Spoiler







So happy with this one too! The Instain is in Swiss Dot The perfume is Mistral Patchouli The only "duplicate" to my other box is the bobby pins and they are a different color! This was a good month for me and Birchbox! Anyone who wants to know the weight:


It was .5196


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jul 10, 2013)

> *I win! I've had 7 hair products in 3 months, of which only 2 were marginally usable. What did I win? Oh, another hair oil! I think I'm going to open a hair oil museum with all the hair oils of the world that **BB** has sent me in the 15 or so boxes I've gotten.*:rofl2:


 Yup! You win..lol....lucky you, the prize is....another hair product!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's funny bc the only hair product I was hoping for, the Macadamia oil, I didn't get. WTG Birchbox!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LifesLilMystery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box weight of .56. Anybody else receive this size yet


 *raises hand* me...me....mine is .56!


----------



## sbeam36 (Jul 10, 2013)

> I just got both my boxes... not dupes after all. One was the one pictured above that has the Benefit Pearl product. The other one is awesome too...attaching a picture!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My box weights were .500 and .510, but I don't know which was which. Very happy, though. I got a good mix of things, as well as some things I really needed.Â  I got the same box with the cologne. Glad I'm not the only one who thought it smelled bad. Ha!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually, it is PR lipservice double speak avoiding my direct question type of crap that turns me into one of those nastier people you mentioned. I'd far rather be told the truth and given a simple, direct answer to any question I ask than to have them evade the point of my question to try to make themselves look better. It does not work! Yes, I do often complain that their stuff sucks, but that's because, quite honestly, some of the boxes do suck. I don't think anyone who is being honest would deny that. There are some great boxes going out this month, and if you don't get one of those great boxes out of the 54 but instead get stuck with one of the worst boxes they sent out (despite filing out your profile as carefully as you possibly could) you are quite likely to get the words "Birchbox sucks" stuck in your head for a few days, lol!


----------



## unicorn (Jul 10, 2013)

Whoa, looks like mine is out for delivery already! Excited to get it before I leave for the beach! The estimated delivery date was the 15th. ;x

Time to stalk the mailman..


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, it is PR lipservice double speak avoiding my direct question type of crap that turns me into one of those nastier people you mentioned. I'd far rather be told the truth and given a simple, direct answer to any question I ask than to have them evade the point of my question to try to make themselves look better. It does not work! Yes, I do often complain that their stuff sucks, but that's because, quite honestly, some of the boxes do suck. I don't think anyone who is being honest would deny that. There are some great boxes going out this month, and if you don't get one of those great boxes out of the 54 but instead get stuck with one of the worst boxes they sent out (despite filing out your profile as carefully as you possibly could) you are quite likely to get the words "Birchbox sucks" stuck in your head for a few days, lol!


 To be fair from a PR perspective, there's a lot of reasons why we can't always share the truth. First, we may not know what the exact issue is. Sometimes we're just told that there's a problem and to downplay it and keep people happy. Other times, no one may know the reason behind the problem, and we don't want to say anything that we'll later contradict. 

I agree that there are times where the truth should always be shared despite these instances. For example, if CC info was leaked, a company needs to share as much as they know as soon as they know it, even if they'll later have to contradict their own messages. But in this case I don't think it's a big deal. It's just a box image, and while yeah, we hate waiting, it's not like we have  to wait forever...just until midnight. =)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To be fair from a PR perspective, there's a lot of reasons why we can't always share the truth. First, we may not know what the exact issue is. Sometimes we're just told that there's a problem and to downplay it and keep people happy. Other times, no one may know the reason behind the problem, and we don't want to say anything that we'll later contradict.
> 
> I agree that there are times where the truth should always be shared despite these instances. For example, if CC info was leaked, a company needs to share as much as they know as soon as they know it, even if they'll later have to contradict their own messages. But in this case I don't think it's a big deal. It's just a box image, and while yeah, we hate waiting, it's not like we have  to wait forever...just until midnight. =)


 Exactly. 





We're not privy to all of their information.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't much like patchouli, so if you want it, it's yours. I'd be glad to send it to you - no trade required! =)


 you're a doll! i'll PM you my address.


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

For those who have receives their boxes, or had this in the past what does the 'girl meets pearl' sample look like? That's one of the products I've had my eye on buying for a while. Really hoping to get it in my box to try!


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

Yay for staying up late again *bangs head*


----------



## Cate88 (Jul 10, 2013)

I get two boxes from Birchbox. They charged me on July 1st for each of them, however, I have not received my boxes or a notification of shipment. Is anyone else having similar issues? My boxes typically ship right after payment is processed...


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2013)

My boxes says est. delivery is Monday but it was just scanned at my post office so I will get it tomorrow.  Looks like a lot of 7/15ers will get theirs early


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boxes says est. delivery is Monday but it was just scanned at my post office so I will get it tomorrow.  Looks like a lot of 7/15ers will get theirs early


 Ooooh I hope that is true, although I'm on the West side, so ....okay, I still hope that is true! LOL


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wake up after staying up very late last night for the box update (which did NOT happen)...there is still no update....check clicky truck status...that hasn't updated too....nor has it on USPS site......excuse me for one moment....::walks outside MUT room, shuts door::
> 
> ...


 Um...I don't think you needed to walk out. Seems like everyone else here in the MUT room is also going :: 



 



 



 



 



 







 ..., lol!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boxes says est. delivery is Monday but it was just scanned at my post office so I will get it tomorrow.  Looks like a lot of 7/15ers will get theirs early


Woohoo! I hope so! My box will probably be here Saturday, since it always seems to come a day early


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I don't get in trouble for saying this as I am not actually trying to set up a trade, but...*anytime* I get a self tanner, hypothetically speaking, I would be *more than happy* to trade with you for a hair oil, lol!


*Sounds good to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Box weight of .56. Anybody else receive this size yet?


 ME ME ME the heaviest of all .5800! Saw some had .6 but rarely.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> For those who have receives their boxes, or had this in the past what does the 'girl meets pearl' sample look like? That's one of the products I've had my eye on buying for a while. Really hoping to get it in my box to try!


 I have that in a full size for a trade. It's a pink highlighter. Very pretty.


----------



## Kaylay (Jul 10, 2013)

What are people getting for .500 or .5090?


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my box! Weight was .4950
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1BrainyBrunette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why is my estimated delivery date the same as those who live on the west coast, when I live in Western New York and Birchbox ships from NJ?!?!? My boxes usually spend a few days sitting in NJ and then go all the way to Ohio before the come back to NY!
> 
> By the way, the box that briefly appeared on my account this morning (see previous post a few pages back) was #41. I hope that's not the box I'm really getting though. The box has 2 perfume samples, and I requested fewer perfume samples on my profile. Plus I don't need the Benefit toner and the other acne stuff that's in that box I need to take acne off my profile, after sampling the Suki scrub last month, I ordered the Suki Kit for Clear Skin off of the Suki website and it's helped SO much with my combination skin breakouts! That problem is now (knocks on wood) solved.


 Too funny. Well, not so much funny as sad funny. I wanted to look up box 41 so I pulled up another box I'd already looked at as a shortcut, intending to change the number. But when I saw my name pop up (as I was still logged in) and the words "Your July Products" or something to that effect, my wires got crossed. I thought my box had updated and I was getting #28. Not good at first peek, but WONDERFUL for me when I scrolled down to see the last 2 products were the top 2 on my list--Instain and Pur CC Cream. I almost cried with happiness. Then...it dawned on me...I was just looking that box up. I almost cried with sadness from the letdown. Hmm...


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup! You win..lol....lucky you, the prize is....another hair product!!
> 
> ...


*Yep, I'm the lucky one all right!  *



  *The only hair thing I wanted was the dry shampoo, and naturally I never got that*.


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 10, 2013)

Totally off subject, but every month the box shows up in my husbands name. My info completely. But his name, tried to figure it out and can't.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got both my boxes... not dupes after all. One was the one pictured above that has the Benefit Pearl product.
> 
> ...


 Weird my box weighs almost the same, it's .515 but this isn't my box..or if it is I'm getting dup item.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 10, 2013)

You guys were so right about the benta berry moisturizer! I put it on a few hours ago and my makeup is literally flaking off my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> *Yep, I'm the lucky one all right!Â * :icon_lol: Â  *The only hair thing I wanted was the dry shampoo, and naturally I never got that*. :eusa_wall:


 I'll be happy to give you my two Klorane dry shampoos. No trade needed.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Yep, I'm the lucky one all right!  *
> ...


 I feel the same way. I don't want creams, lotions, pomades, gels, oils, shine sprays, deep conditioners, hair masks or serums 





Give me all the dry shampoo and powders!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> I feel the same way. I don't want creams, lotions, pomades, gels, oils, shine sprays or serumsÂ :bowl2: Give me all the dry shampoo and powders!


 Ann and pinkertgal. I have two dry shampoos Klorane I'll be happy to give em to you. No trade needed.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll be happy to give you my two Klorane dry shampoos. No trade needed.


*Oh my gosh! How sweet of you! I've really wanted to try the Klorane because I've so many good things. I'll PM you. Thank you so much Lexxie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## cbs73 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok...the weirdness continues.  (is Mercury still in retrograde???)

Not only has my box not updated yet on BB's site- still shows June- but my clicky truck claims to not have any updated information for me.  Yet, you go to the USPS site to track the package and it is out for delivery.....hmmmmm......I'm going to make a bold prediction and say I will get dry shampoo (not the best for me since I have very fine hair, albeit a lot of it), bobby pins (which would be super awesome), probably not a perfume, and a blush.....which is kind of meh right now since I am uncharacteristically tan still from the Bahamas.

Will report in later.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You guys were so right about the benta berry moisturizer! I put it on a few hours ago and my makeup is literally flaking off my face


Oh no! I'm sorry that you're having a bad experience with the moisturizer too...


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2013)

> Ok...the weirdness continues. Â (is Mercury still in retrograde???)


 Until the 20th, so we have two weeks of this crap left. And then we get to do it all over again in the fall: 21 October through 10 November.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, even though it came up in the context of not seeing box updates, what I was really thinking about when I wrote this was when I take the time to carefully compose an email or write out a question on Birchbox, only to have them give a non-response in return. For example, I asked on FB point blank "if I don't receive the Instain sample this month, is there a chance I could get it in the future? Or, are you using up all of your supply this month?" I don't think they've responded yet, but when they do, I'm afraid they're going to say something like "You never know what might pop up in your boxes in the future. That's part of the surprise and the fun." Well thank you so very much for ignoring me! I'm not asking if I'm getting it this month. I'm not even asking if you will guarantee sending it to me next month or the next or the next, etc. I am only asking if you sent out all you had received from the Balm this month or if you have more? Or, maybe you sent out all you had but you have arranged with the Balm to get more? Just tell me the truth. "We're sorry. But unfortunately we were only able to get a hold of a limited number of this particular sample and they are all going to be sent out this month. However, we will endeavor to get samples of similar kind and quality for future boxes and you might receive one of those" or "We have several of these samples remaining and we do plan on sending them out in the coming months, so you do have a shot at getting one later on if it is not in your July box" or "We have exhausted our current supply, but we have arranged with the manufacturer to receive additional Instain blush samples soon." Whatever the answer was, you can soften the news if it is bad, but don't treat me like I'm an illiterate idiot. That gets me mad every time. That's the sort of thing I was thinking about.
> 
> As for the box updates, well, I'd still respect them more for being honest. If they don't know, just say "we are having technical issues due to the launch of the new site but we have our tech support working on the issue. We will resolve it as soon as possible." That's a proper answer for "we don't know." PR does not always have to approach things in one way. You do not *have* to put a lame positive spin on bad news. Apologizing and promising to do your best (especially if the issue is out of your control somewhat like computer bugs) can work just as well as trying to turn a positive into a negative. PR is about protecting the public image. If your customers are sophisticated enough, spinning a negative as a positive could actually backfire. Oh well. My husband has tried to convince me to consider going into PR before due to my background in writing. If this is the prevailing culture in PR these days, it would drive me nuts. I'm much more of a straight shooting type of person, lol! (No offense to you personally--just saying I disagree with the philosophy that has probably been forced on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


 Well, to be honest, I'm just going to have to disagree. PR is a very fun but complicated practice, and there are many aspects of it that you may not know about. I don't think I've had an philosophies forced on me. In fact, just the opposite: all my classes focused on truth-telling above all, though as I pointed out, in practical application that just isn't always a possibility. 

I really can't speak as to why BB does certain things, only speculate from my experience. Maybe there's no technical difficulty at all. Maybe someone just decided to update at midnight on the 10th. Who knows? All things considered, I think their response is appropriate/just fine. They even gave a time frame for when to expect an update. 

I will say that I can understand why they won't answer your question about the Instain samples. After all, they don't know you or that you are a rational person. Imagine if they said they had some samples but you never receive one. Some people would go crazy about it and try to use their answer against them, and while you may not one of those people, they have no way of knowing that. It's not as simple as a yes or no answer.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Yep, I'm the lucky one all right!  *
> ...


 LOL, I'm sitting on FOUR freakin' bottles of dry shampoo. You want'em? I can't use them ~  my hair's too fine, so dry shampoo + light gel x crap-loads of hairspray =





I DO use argan oil (prefer Pequi oil, but it's so damned expensive and we're dealing with the DoD furloughs right now). And I use it because of my hubby.

My hubs is one of those guys that's the epitome of the no-muss-no-fuss kinda guy. While my 16yo son refuses to shampoo with anything other than his American Crew shampoo, my hubs will use the nastiest, harshest, lye-iest bar of soap if no shampoo's available. Razors? He'd shave with a rock if necessary.

But one day, he'd been having a crappy day at work and to relax him, I decided to massage his (precious) beard with the argan oil I'd gotten in one of my boxes. He's got dry hair (like me) and so his beard tends to be even drier, and I thought that the argan oil would help moisturize it. Since then, argan oil's been his obsession. He LOVES it. And now, he insists that *I* use it, too.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sooo. this happened. My birchbox came even though when I checked shipping on site earlier it wasn't even in my state and I hadn't gotten a shipping email. Oh well. No complaints!

http://instagram.com/melississipi Photo here using hastag #birchbox

I got:
  Color club polish...hmmm a diff color than last month but kinda confused cause it's one of the polishes from last month and it's on my card so it's not a mistake. Oh well, it's a diff color so it's fine  
Kerastase Masque Chroma Captive (Treatment--comes with 2 packs)
 
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream in blueberry--yay cause I need something like this for vacation
 
Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow Foundation--Nice. I have a sample of this from the benefit set that came out last year. This color is diff than that one...this is the lightest which is a little light for me, especially in the summer, but I will mix it with the other one so it's cool.
 
Birchbox bobby pins--card says it comes with 5 if you buy it...this came with 2. I have bangs I wish to grow out so I welcome these.


----------



## teastrong (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the same way. I don't want creams, lotions, pomades, gels, oils, shine sprays, deep conditioners, hair masks or serums
> 
> ...


 Me too!! I keep getting creams and sprays and smoothing serums for my already smooth hair.  I would love the dry shampoo!


----------



## teastrong (Jul 10, 2013)

Your dog is so cute! Italian Greyhound or Whippet?


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, even though it came up in the context of not seeing box updates, what I was really thinking about when I wrote this was when I take the time to carefully compose an email or write out a question on Birchbox, only to have them give a non-response in return. For example, I asked on FB point blank "if I don't receive the Instain sample this month, is there a chance I could get it in the future? Or, are you using up all of your supply this month?" I don't think they've responded yet, but when they do, I'm afraid they're going to say something like "You never know what might pop up in your boxes in the future. That's part of the surprise and the fun." Well thank you so very much for ignoring me! I'm not asking if I'm getting it this month. I'm not even asking if you will guarantee sending it to me next month or the next or the next, etc. I am only asking if you sent out all you had received from the Balm this month or if you have more? Or, maybe you sent out all you had but you have arranged with the Balm to get more? Just tell me the truth. "We're sorry. But unfortunately we were only able to get a hold of a limited number of this particular sample and they are all going to be sent out this month. However, we will endeavor to get samples of similar kind and quality for future boxes and you might receive one of those" or "We have several of these samples remaining and we do plan on sending them out in the coming months, so you do have a shot at getting one later on if it is not in your July box" or "We have exhausted our current supply, but we have arranged with the manufacturer to receive additional Instain blush samples soon." Whatever the answer was, you can soften the news if it is bad, but don't treat me like I'm an illiterate idiot. That gets me mad every time. That's the sort of thing I was thinking about.
> 
> As for the box updates, well, I'd still respect them more for being honest. If they don't know, just say "we are having technical issues due to the launch of the new site but we have our tech support working on the issue. We will resolve it as soon as possible." That's a proper answer for "we don't know." PR does not always have to approach things in one way. You do not *have* to put a lame positive spin on bad news. Apologizing and promising to do your best (especially if the issue is out of your control somewhat like computer bugs) can work just as well as trying to turn a positive into a negative. PR is about protecting the public image. If your customers are sophisticated enough, spinning a negative as a positive could actually backfire. Oh well. My husband has tried to convince me to consider going into PR before due to my background in writing. If this is the prevailing culture in PR these days, it would drive me nuts. I'm much more of a straight shooting type of person, lol! (No offense to you personally--just saying I disagree with the philosophy that has probably been forced on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


 While it would awesome to know things like that, unfortunately for us products for future boxes is proprietary Birchbox knowledge and it makes sense that they would not share it. While it might do them no harm to tell you whether or not a specific product will be in future boxes, it might do them harm for competitors to find out information like that. A more extreme example--this would be similar to writing on Apple's wall, "When will the next iPhone be released?" While it would be nice and harmless for you to know the answer to that question, it makes sense that from a business perspective it not being information they would want public. 

But I do agree with you on some of this, I'm the straight shooting type as well. There are many situation where PR could be more honest about not knowing the answer to things, and it is frustrating when the try to hide their gaps of knowledge, especially in regards to technical problems! It's okay not to know why you're site is down, and it's also okay to not know when it will be back up, but acknowledging the problem and saying that you're working on it helps calm people down.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo. this happened. My birchbox came even though when I checked shipping on site earlier it wasn't even in my state and I hadn't gotten a shipping email. Oh well. No complaints!
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetietaa (Jul 10, 2013)

My box weight was 0.5550 and I got it today.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, to be honest, I'm just going to have to disagree. PR is a very fun but complicated practice, and there are many aspects of it that you may not know about. I don't think I've had an philosophies forced on me. In fact, just the opposite: all my classes focused on truth-telling above all, though as I pointed out, in practical application that just isn't always a possibility.
> 
> ...


 I agree. I tend to excuse a lot of what most would consider PR BS, figuring that as long as no one's being conned or harmed in some way (such as deliberately lying about something that's either dangerous or illegal), and the end result is the same (updating boxes at midnight), it's not a big deal.

To me, it's the motivation of the PR. If it's excusing a mild cock-up that was really no one's fault, it's excusable ~ I understand the concept of wanting to save face ... especially if it's a business. If it's covering up a situation that's potentially harmful, that's when I get insulted and pissed.

But then, I'm an ex-gubmint employee ... so I think I'm so used to bullshit that I may have developed a palate for it. At this point, I only ask that they use some imagination and creativity in it's crafting. :/


----------



## jrenee (Jul 10, 2013)

Is there anyone who has a box that weighs *0.6080*?

This seems very heavy for me.  The closest I've seen is a little over .5.  Wondering if anyone has a similar box that weighs over .6?  If you received it, can you post photos?  Tnx!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you check your account to see if they credited you 100 points for duplicate sample?  They've already credited several people here on MUT in advance of receiving their boxes with a note that they'd receive a duplicate sample.  If not, you can email BB to let them know and they'll (most likely, but it depends on which CS person answers your email) put 100 extra points on your account.


 Nope haven't checked. I guess I can give them a call...Espec if I can't review again. I'll have to see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeachBoheme (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This box looks AWESOME. No way I can get it though since I've already gotten the Klorane. I love patchouli and I liked the Atelier Cologne I got before so I'm really interested in that.


 I'm not getting mine until the 16th, but if I get any of those perfumes, I'd be happy to send them on to you. I just stocked up on MCMC Phoenix and Juicy Coutures (all thanks to BB points and Ulta gift packs), so I'm good for the next millennia!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm super boring when it comes to perfumes. Before these subs, all I ever wore was Chloe ~ and that's been for the last what? 20 years! LOL!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *teastrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your dog is so cute! Italian Greyhound or Whippet?


 I dunno if you meant my dog cause it was prob with the instagram link but if you did it's an italian greyhound!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If not, feel free to ignore this lol


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Well, to be honest, I'm just going to have to disagree. PR is a very fun but complicated practice, and there are many aspects of it that you may not know about. I don't think I've had an philosophies forced on me. In fact, just the opposite: all my classes focused on truth-telling above all, though as I pointed out, in practical application that just isn't always a possibility.Â  I really can't speak as to why BB does certain things, only speculate from my experience. Maybe there's no technical difficulty at all. Maybe someone just decided to update at midnight on the 10th. Who knows? All things considered, I think their response is appropriate/just fine. They even gave a time frame for when to expect an update.Â  I will say that I can understand why they won't answer your question about the Instain samples. After all, they don't know you or that you are a rational person. Imagine if they said they had some samples but you never receive one. Some people would go crazy about it and try to use their answer against them, and while you may not one of those people, they have no way of knowing that. It's not as simple as a yes or no answer.Â


 I agree! Been there and done that in retail management and customer service.


----------



## unicorn (Jul 10, 2013)

Its here! Delivery was scheduled for 7/15.. obviously pretty ahead of schedule.





The Girl Meets Pearl is a little .25 oz tube - wayyy different than the full size packaging. I already have a full size of it, but it will be nice to travel with.  Pretty meh on most of the rest, but eh.. you win some, you lose some. I'll give the moisturizer a try since my face is like a grease bucket lately, hopefully I'll have better luck than some others. &gt;__&gt; My box weight was .4990.

I also got the Benefit code scratch off card for a mini Cha Cha Tint and Sunbeam.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Is there anyone who has a box that weighsÂ *0.6080* ? This seems very heavy for me. Â The closest I've seen is a little over .5. Â Wondering if anyone has a similar box that weighs over .6? Â If you received it, can you post photos? Â Tnx!


 Possibility box twins. Mine is .5800. I'm not due to get this on July 15th.


----------



## starz2night (Jul 10, 2013)

Akkk- I just did the same thing and went to the site thinking it was my July box, when it was actually one of the urls I was putting in earlier to check out all the boxes


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo. this happened. My birchbox came even though when I checked shipping on site earlier it wasn't even in my state and I hadn't gotten a shipping email. Oh well. No complaints!
> 
> ...


----------



## unicorn (Jul 10, 2013)

Welll.. no-go on the Benta Berry Moisturizer. I just tried it and every time I touch my face, it like.. pills up and rubs off. It looks like I have some horrible case of flaking, peeling skin, and I definitely don't.. my skin is oily as hell.

Yuckkkkk.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm sitting on FOUR freakin' bottles of dry shampoo. You want'em? I can't use them ~  my hair's too fine, so dry shampoo + light gel x crap-loads of hairspray =
> ...


*Let me see if I I have any argan oil, and we can trade. Thanks so much!*


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 10, 2013)

> While it would awesome to know things like that, unfortunately for us products for future boxes is proprietary Birchbox knowledge and it makes sense that they would not share it. While it might do them no harm to tell you whether or not a specific product will be in future boxes, it might do them harm for competitors to find out information like that. A more extreme example--this would be similar to writing on Apple's wall, "When will the next iPhone be released?" While it would be nice and harmless for you to know the answer to that question, it makes sense that from a business perspective it not being information they would want public.Â  But I do agree with you on some of this, I'm the straight shooting type as well. There are many situation where PR could be more honest about not knowing the answer to things, and it is frustrating when the try to hide their gaps of knowledge, especially in regards to technical problems! It's okay not to know why you're site is down, and it's also okay to not know when it will be back up, but acknowledging the problem and saying that you're working on it helps calm people down.


I also think that maybe the people answering emails have no idea how many instain blushes are available, how many will go out in replacement boxes, if the company will decide to give them more, or what. Some of that information may be completely up in the air. They are getting to be a bigger and bigger company, and things are getting even more complicated. They are not going to call a manager over to assign a task force to drop what they are doing and count how many onstain blushes are left.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ann and pinkertgal. I have two dry shampoos Klorane I'll be happy to give em to you. No trade needed.


 That's ok.  Give 'em to Pinkertgal.  

I received Klorane in my box last month (I lucked out for once).


----------



## BeachBoheme (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Let me see if I I have any argan oil, and we can trade. Thanks so much!*


 No, no trade's necessary. I have TONS of argan oil and since hub's beard isn't that long (but don't tell him that! LOL!) and I use it sparingly (again, baby fine hair that gets weighed down easily), what I've got should last nearly a lifetime!

Now, if you feel you MUST send me something in return, some "good BB box karma" wouldn't be refused. My last few boxes sucked. ,')

Holler at me with your addy ... I'll be hitting the PO early next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's ok.  Give 'em to Pinkertgal.
> 
> I received Klorane in my box last month (I lucked out for once).


 If anyone else have the dry shampoo they just want to give away let me know I will be glad to take it


----------



## BeachBoheme (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I also think that maybe the people answering emails have no idea how many instain blushes are available, how many will go out in replacement boxes, if the company will decide to give them more, or what.* Some of that information may be completely up in the air. They are getting to be a bigger and bigger company, and things are getting even more complicated. They are not going to call a manager over to assign a task force to drop what they are doing and count how many onstain blushes are left.


 Great point! &lt;3

It's so easy to think that everyone at BB's in the loop, but I'll bet that, like most large-ish companies, it's totally not the case.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2013)

Have to say I love the generosity of you ladies willing to part with your dry shampoos for us oily heads.


----------



## teastrong (Jul 10, 2013)

> I dunno if you meant my dog cause it was prob with the instagram link but if you did it's an italian greyhound!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If not, feel free to ignore this lol


 I did mean your dog. I have an IG too. Yours is so cute!


----------



## teastrong (Jul 10, 2013)

> If anyone else have the dry shampoo they just want to give away let me know I will be glad to take it


 Me too! I need to update my trade list.....


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, to be honest, I'm just going to have to disagree. PR is a very fun but complicated practice, and there are many aspects of it that you may not know about. I don't think I've had an philosophies forced on me. In fact, just the opposite: all my classes focused on truth-telling above all, though as I pointed out, in practical application that just isn't always a possibility.
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry, but I have to *completely* disagree about the Instain example I gave, and here is why. I posted it after I saw another customer say in response to a sneak peek about the Model Co. lipstick they are sending out this month. She said something like "I am going to cry if I don't get this." Birchbox *on their own initiative* wrote back to her to say "if you don't get the model co. lipstick in your box this month, there is always a chance you could get it in a future box." I did not look up the phrasing to be exact, but I remember it well enough to say my phrasing is pretty close to what they used. I am 99% positive I did not misrepresent anything. So to me, if they are going to *voluntarily* tell her that in relation to the Model Co. product, they should be able to give me an honest and straightforward answer in relation to the Balm product. Otherwise, there would be no consistency, and they obviously didn't fear a backlash from crazy and irrational customers when they responded to her. That said, I know they are very busy, so I'm not surprised I have gotten no answers. I only hope when they do answer, they pay me the same courtesy as they did another customer.

As for the PR stuff, no, I didn't take any official classes. I was dumb enough to go to law school, though, and I would imagine a fair number of those with a JD might seek to transition into PR. For me, I don't want to practice law because I feel the culture of attorneys has gone in the crapper these days. There's no ethics or professionalism left. I don't know if PR is the same, but I was kind of questioning if it was. If you were taught in school to tell the truth, then great, but does that necessarily translate into what your employer allows or wants you to do? I'm thinking of how often lawyers get in trouble for shredding documents. Of course we were taught not to do so, but everyone knows it happens and if you get caught it could lead to disbarment. I hope you are lucky enough to work at a company that both allows and encourages honesty above spin if the spin would be misleading.


----------



## basementsong (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its here! Delivery was scheduled for 7/15.. obviously pretty ahead of schedule.
> 
> ...


When did your box ship? My weight is also .4990. My clicky truck activated yesterday evening, but I didn't get a shipping email until this morning. Gonna be a bit bummed if this is my box, since I was really hoping (and could seriously use!!) the DDF acne cream they're sending out. The only things I have down in my profile about my skin is that it's oily and acne prone.

On that topic... if anyone did get the DDF acne cream and wants to trade it, please let me know! Obviously still waiting for my box contents to load online just to confirm if it's in my box or not, but I'd really like to try it!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> While it would awesome to know things like that, unfortunately for us products for future boxes is proprietary Birchbox knowledge and it makes sense that they would not share it. While it might do them no harm to tell you whether or not a specific product will be in future boxes, it might do them harm for competitors to find out information like that. A more extreme example--this would be similar to writing on Apple's wall, "When will the next iPhone be released?" While it would be nice and harmless for you to know the answer to that question, it makes sense that from a business perspective it not being information they would want public.
> ...


 No it isn't, or at least, they have not treated that thing as 'proprietary' in relation to other customers and other products. See what I posted in response to someone else about this above.

Ok, I went back and dug out the Facebook posts I'm talking about, so everyone can see what I mean:



 BIRCHBOX
22 hours ago
Nice guesses! We heard from over 100 of you so here's the reveal for a product our subscribers could be getting in their July boxes:http://birch.ly/1aX7LOc
Like Â·  Â· Share

   Top Comments
305 people like this.








 


 


 
Bonnie Sem Lucy Looking forward to this one! I'll cry if it's not in my box!
Like Â· Reply Â· 4 Â· 22 hours ago



 
BIRCHBOX Bonnie Sem Lucy - Even if you don't get it in your box this month you always have a chance to in the future!
Like Â· 5 Â· 22 hours ago

 


 
Heather Hicks Is the same true of the Instain blushes? If I don't get one in July, there's a chance I could get one in the next few months? Or, are you giving them all out in July? I ask because this is my "I will cry if I don't get it product!"


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have to *completely* disagree about the Instain example I gave, and here is why. I posted it after I saw another customer say in response to a sneak peek about the Model Co. lipstick they are sending out this month. She said something like "I am going to cry if I don't get this." Birchbox *on their own initiative* wrote back to her to say "if you don't get the model co. lipstick in your box this month, there is always a chance you could get it in a future box." I did not look up the phrasing to be exact, but I remember it well enough to say my phrasing is pretty close to what they used. I am 99% positive I did not misrepresent anything. So to me, if they are going to *voluntarily* tell her that in relation to the Model Co. product, they should be able to give me an honest and straightforward answer in relation to the Balm product. Otherwise, there would be no consistency, and they obviously didn't fear a backlash from crazy and irrational customers when they responded to her. That said, I know they are very busy, so I'm not surprised I have gotten no answers. I only hope when they do answer, they pay me the same courtesy as they did another customer.
> 
> As for the PR stuff, no, I didn't take any official classes. I was dumb enough to go to law school, though, and I would imagine a fair number of those with a JD might seek to transition into PR. For me, I don't want to practice law because I feel the culture of attorneys has gone in the crapper these days. There's no ethics or professionalism left. I don't know if PR is the same, but I was kind of questioning if it was. If you were taught in school to tell the truth, then great, but does that necessarily translate into what your employer allows or wants you to do? I'm thinking of how often lawyers get in trouble for shredding documents. Of course we were taught not to do so, but everyone knows it happens and if you get caught it could lead to disbarment. I hope you are lucky enough to work at a company that both allows and encourages honesty above spin if the spin would be misleading.


 I didn't read all the posts.  Are you wanting the InStain?  Cause if I get it, I'm happy to give you mine.  I have a crap ton of blush and Nars is by far my fave.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its here! Delivery was scheduled for 7/15.. obviously pretty ahead of schedule.
> 
> ...


 waaaat they're giving three foil packets now? ugh. I got only 2. I really love the scent, but I can't justify buying new lotion-y stuff right now until I finish all allllll the lotion i've bought.

The tiny benefit things always tend to last a while. I have a mini Girl Meets Pearl (well two actually) from the Finding Mr Bright kits :3


----------



## unicorn (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When did your box ship? My weight is also .4990. My clicky truck activated yesterday evening, but I didn't get a shipping email until this morning. Gonna be a bit bummed if this is my box, since I was really hoping (and could seriously use!!) the DDF acne cream they're sending out. The only things I have down in my profile about my skin is that it's oily and acne prone.
> ...


 It shipped on the 8th, but my clicky truck was up on Friday.


----------



## unicorn (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> waaaat they're giving three foil packets now? ugh. I got only 2. I really love the scent, but I can't justify buying new lotion-y stuff right now until I finish all allllll the lotion i've bought.
> 
> The tiny benefit things always tend to last a while. I have a mini Girl Meets Pearl (well two actually) from the Finding Mr Bright kits :3


 I got 2 vanilla and 1 green apple! I might put them into a little 5 gram jar. And those Benefit samples totally do! I have a ridiculous stash of Benefit samples at this points, its my go-to travel stuff. The full sizes of some Benefit items (like the tints) are so enormous I can't fathom ever finishing a full bottle.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't read all the posts.  Are you wanting the InStain?  Cause if I get it, I'm happy to give you mine.  I have a crap ton of blush and Nars is by far my fave.


 Seconded 



 I don't use blush so I would have no use for it if I got it in my box.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hm, has anyone noticed a pattern in the number box they were given? I'm looking through mine, and mine are all pretty close:

Nov: 5 Dec: 21 Jan: 10 Feb: 6 Mar: 2 April: 10 May: 10 June: 11 July: ??? (please update already I'm dying of curiosity)   I mean, other than december of last year and the Oct intro box, they've all been the front numbers, esp with the last three months in a row being around 10 &gt;_&gt;. I wonder what that means... or if I'm the only one getting something like this.   Also, box is 0.5650, which is pretty heavy for this month -- anyone else have that weight? I'm not sure if heavier is nec a good thing. My favourite box thus far has been January, and that was a ~0.40 (which had the eyeko, but it just had generally good products for me). The last few months have been more bummer.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No it isn't, or at least, they have not treated that thing as 'proprietary' in relation to other customers and other products. See what I posted in response to someone else about this above.


 I see them post that every month for all different samples and I think they just mean in general you could get any sample in a later box if you didnt get it this time.  I've seen a lot of samples cycle around over and over again (I'm talking about you Beauty Protector! lol 9 months and still havent gotten that one yet, but I'm hopeful!). This is what, the 3rd round with the Balm in BB boxes?  I think you have a good shot at either getting one in your box, trading for one (I for one will trade mine if I get it), or getting it later on either in a box or a pick 2.


----------



## saidfreeze (Jul 10, 2013)

> *raises hand* me...me....mine is .56!


 I have TWO .55 boxes -they shipped yesterday.


----------



## JessicaK (Jul 10, 2013)

Got my box today!



I really like the bobby pins they sent out this month!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 10, 2013)

If I get that box (which I'm suspecting) those ketchup packets will go straight to the trade list with the ones I got before lolI'm way excited for the girl meets pearl. I have a mini "that gal" and I love it, I use it as primer and it's lasted forever!



> waaaat they're giving three foil packets now? ugh. I got only 2. I really love the scent, but I can't justify buying new lotion-y stuff right now until I finish all allllll the lotion i've bought. The tiny benefit things always tend to last a while. I have a mini Girl Meets Pearl (well two actually) from the Finding Mr Bright kits :3


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> waaaat they're giving three foil packets now? ugh. I got only 2. I really love the scent, but I can't justify buying new lotion-y stuff right now until I finish all allllll the lotion i've bought.
> 
> The tiny benefit things always tend to last a while. I have a mini Girl Meets Pearl (well two actually) from the Finding Mr Bright kits :3


I dont know if they are sending it out, but I got samples of the Coconut scented lotion from 100% Pure and it smelled like coconut cream pie, it was amazing!  True, foils can be a little lame but that coconut one was the best foil ever


----------



## basementsong (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the details! On second look, the No 4 and Benefits would both be nice! Guess I can keep my fingers crossed for the DDF!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

Just catching up on this thread now. I do find it really annoying that they'd say that the boxes didn't update to give everyone more time to do reviews. That's just obviously not true--everyone gets a month, and they always get a month. Why do people suddenly need another day? I'm pretty sure if they were going to do the reviews, they've done them by now...I wouldn't have been mad at all if they just said they were having some technical difficulties but that they were working on it and they'd keep everyone updated and have it fixed as soon as possible. I have a much more negative response to the "reason" they provided.

That being said...midnight tonight!! (Or 9 pm for me!) I can't wait...hopefully there aren't issues this time.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If I get that box (which I'm suspecting) those ketchup packets will go straight to the trade list with the ones I got before lolI'm way excited for the girl meets pearl. I have a mini "that gal" and I love it, I use it as primer and it's lasted forever!


 If you get multiple packets, you might as well try one. (That's the only good thing I can think of about multiple packets). I was skeptical but they really are nice!



> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I dont know if they are sending it out, but I got samples of the Coconut scented lotion from 100% Pure and it smelled like coconut cream pie, it was amazing!  True, foils can be a little lame but that coconut one was the best foil ever


 LOL not  a fan of coconut, but I got the apple, and it did smell like a fresh crispy apple. I'm curious about vanilla. ): My favourite scent though is The Body Shop's vineyard peach. It smells like the way it tastes to bite into a ripe peach *_* Totally hoarding them when I get the chance since it is LE. But I really do reallyu have too much lotiony stuff.


----------



## pinkpeonies (Jul 10, 2013)

No one else with a heavy box?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I dont know if they are sending it out, but I got samples of the Coconut scented lotion from 100% Pure and it smelled like coconut cream pie, it was amazing!  True, foils can be a little lame but that coconut one was the best foil ever


 I used to rep for 100% Pure years ago thru Bath Body Works. BBW do not sell the line anymore. Yes, Coconut works best for hand lotion (I know it's body cream but I think it's a little too greasy for body) or whatever that is. I love it. It has a better moisture probably due to the coconut oil than Vanilla Bean. I like Vanilla Bean but it doesn't seem to be moisturizing enough. Yes, Apple sure does smell like crisp apple. You should try Blood Orange. It's so refreshing smelling and was a best selling scented product out of the whole line. I also liked Nectar Honey (it was a little sticky due to honey) as well (i'm not sure if they discontinued?) I also liked pomegranate as well. They did have Lime which was ok. They have fruit pigmented lip/cheek sticks combo which was nice. The company is based in San Francisco (actually more of near at Apple's headquarters in Cupertino/Menlo Park).


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinkpeonies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, I was the only one with , 5800 and now you're the only one with heavy box. Someone mentioned it but I don't remember who.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 10, 2013)

i'm jumping on the birchbox wagon! i finally got off the waitlist and supposedly my first box will ship on the 18th...hubby's still on the waitlist though..muah ha ha.

a question...how is the shipping(quick, slow, etc?)

get me up to date girls, i'm so behind the times.


----------



## Sheydan (Jul 10, 2013)

How do you know what your box number is and isn't there a webpage that you look to see what box you are getting based on the weight? Sorry...new girl question. BTW...my box weight is 0.5500. It's like Christmas every month for me and I have always been a snooper.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have to *completely* disagree about the Instain example I gave, and here is why. I posted it after I saw another customer say in response to a sneak peek about the Model Co. lipstick they are sending out this month. She said something like "I am going to cry if I don't get this." Birchbox *on their own initiative* wrote back to her to say "if you don't get the model co. lipstick in your box this month, there is always a chance you could get it in a future box." I did not look up the phrasing to be exact, but I remember it well enough to say my phrasing is pretty close to what they used. I am 99% positive I did not misrepresent anything. So to me, if they are going to *voluntarily* tell her that in relation to the Model Co. product, they should be able to give me an honest and straightforward answer in relation to the Balm product. Otherwise, there would be no consistency, and they obviously didn't fear a backlash from crazy and irrational customers when they responded to her. That said, I know they are very busy, so I'm not surprised I have gotten no answers. I only hope when they do answer, they pay me the same courtesy as they did another customer.
> 
> As for the PR stuff, no, I didn't take any official classes. I was dumb enough to go to law school, though, and I would imagine a fair number of those with a JD might seek to transition into PR. For me, I don't want to practice law because I feel the culture of attorneys has gone in the crapper these days. There's no ethics or professionalism left. I don't know if PR is the same, but I was kind of questioning if it was. If you were taught in school to tell the truth, then great, but does that necessarily translate into what your employer allows or wants you to do? I'm thinking of how often lawyers get in trouble for shredding documents. Of course we were taught not to do so, but everyone knows it happens and if you get caught it could lead to disbarment. I hope you are lucky enough to work at a company that both allows and encourages honesty above spin if the spin would be misleading.


 Really, this is all just conjecture since they've not actually responded to you yet. If they tell you, that's awesome. If they don't, I wouldn't assume that it's poor CS. I think a lot of people have outlined why they might be able to say for some brands but not others. I hope you get what you want. I got one and it looks awesome, so I'm excited to try it! =)

Not to get too off topic, but that's a pretty big generalization about a major industry based off very little knowledge. I can't speak for the entire field, but in all my internships and jobs, I have had to do anything unethical. Really, a lot of day-to-day PR work is writing press releases/emails.social media posts. We don't carry around brief cases of money to shut people up, nor do we lie just for the fun of it. I really can't think of a time where I've ever lied at all, and talking to further colleagues and friends, I think this is the case fr most people. "Spin" is not as big of an issue as people think it is ... except maybe in politics!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 10, 2013)

There are only a few boxes I can rule out because of duplicates.  Still no update on my page.



  I am hoping for the box with mascara.  I am almost out.  I don't think I would be unhappy with any of the boxes but am not thrilled about the self tanning products.  I have tried using them before but they always take so long to dry.  I don't know who has the time to walk around their house in underwear for an hour while tanning lotion dries. 



 

It is probably just my crazy skin.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LifesLilMystery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box weight of .56. Anybody else receive this size yet?


I have 0.5620, maybe the same box?


----------



## Hils (Jul 10, 2013)

Waiting for my box to update is like a roller coaster... do I want to see it or not? What if it sucks and I'm disappointed? Of course, when it actually gets here and I try the items I could completely change my mind. June was my first BB, and I got Amika. Not being very experienced with all things beauty, I was like, "What the heck is this Amika stuff?" BUT... I LOVED it! I was so excited to see it go on sale at beautybrands.com (thanks to the poster who mentioned this!). Above all, I'll really only be completely disappointed if I don't get the bobby pins!

I've had a truck listed for a couple of days now, but only tracking information since today. But, the tracking doesn't show anything yet (including box weight). Here's hoping we all get what we want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, I also can't wait to be able to start trading... gotta get my post count up though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait because I have some awesome stuff to trade, it's just items that didn't work out for me (Anastasia brow pencil (full size), coola cucumber SPF (sample size), REN radiance perfecting serum (full size, used twice... not really my thing), and the color club white polish (can't remember the name right now) from June BB).


----------



## eeks1990 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Wake up after staying up very late last night for the box update (which did NOT happen)...there is still no update....check clicky truck status...that hasn't updated too....nor has it on USPS site......excuse me for one moment....::walks outside MUT room, shuts door::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol, this same exact thing happened to me! my same reaction also. I just keep going back to the birchbox page, trying to click the tracking link, hoping it will update eventually, but am just disapointed by an empty usps page, telling me to "wait 3 days"


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 10, 2013)

For the first month ever, I realllly want a particular item

the Instain blush.
My plan is this.  If I do not get it, I will buy it in the color I have been eyeing. (I already have one and really liking it.)  That way if BB happens to send it, great, but no matter what I am assured to get what I want. This is the plan mostly because I REALLY want it, and so not getting it at all would be disappointing. This way I win no matter what happens.  Hopefully I will not desire another product like that in the future  (Or if I do, let's hope it is cheap-ha!)


----------



## mrskatemarie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got 2 vanilla and 1 green apple! I might put them into a little 5 gram jar. And those Benefit samples totally do! I have a ridiculous stash of Benefit samples at this points, its my go-to travel stuff. The full sizes of some Benefit items (like the tints) are so enormous I can't fathom ever finishing a full bottle.


 I didn't even catch that there were different scents to the lotion! Mine were all honey almond.


----------



## LadyK (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, has anyone noticed a pattern in the number box they were given? I'm looking through mine, and mine are all pretty close:
> 
> Nov: 5 Dec: 21 Jan: 10 Feb: 6 Mar: 2 April: 10 May: 10 June: 11 July: ??? (please update already I'm dying of curiosity)   I mean, other than december of last year and the Oct intro box, they've all been the front numbers, esp with the last three months in a row being around 10 &gt;_&gt;. I wonder what that means... or if I'm the only one getting something like this.   Also, box is 0.5650, which is pretty heavy for this month -- anyone else have that weight? I'm not sure if heavier is nec a good thing. My favourite box thus far has been January, and that was a ~0.40 (which had the eyeko, but it just had generally good products for me). The last few months have been more bummer.


I have 0.5620, pretty close.


----------



## msbelle (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Hils (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the Amika shampoo and conditioners smell anything like their mask... then they are phenomenal. I couldn't help smelling my hair constantly. I probably looked crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> It says get aÂ free deluxe mini when you purchase any full size Benefit product or spend $25+. ChaCha Tint with code chachatint SunBeam with code sunbeam


 Yay! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msbelle (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephinitely (Jul 10, 2013)

My box came just now! Which is good, because I've been bummed about my box page not being updated all day. This is box 5, weighing 0.4545 lbs

  


 
At first I was upset about not getting the InStain, but I'm super happy I got the ModelCo lipstick in nude, and I love the NARS blush I use anyway. I could have done without the Juicy Couture La La perfume sample though. This box isn't amazing, but I could have gotten much worse.


----------



## Hils (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> In many reviews they talk about how great it smells. I think some said it was drying. If it is for me I can always just use it on the weekend. I think I should go ahead and get it.


If it helps any, I have been using the mask in place of regular conditioner. Prior to this, I had very dry, damaged naturally curly hair and the mask has worked wonders on it! It feels smoother, stronger, thicker, and it's shiny and smells DELISH! I just placed an order for a large container of it at beautybrands.com because they are having an amazin' sale!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 10, 2013)

> My box came just now! Which is good, because I've been bummed about my box page not being updated all day.Â This is box 5, weighing 0.4545 lbs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Nice sample size on the curl keeper. Overall, I'd say I'd be happy with that box. Congrats!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 10, 2013)

For anyone who is interested in trying the different 100% Pure scents before making a full-size lotion purchase, you might try emailing the company directly.  I did a few months ago, and they sent a few of those little ketchup sized packets in the different scents.  I thought they smelled great and it's an easy way to see which ones you like the best!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't read all the posts.  Are you wanting the InStain?  Cause if I get it, I'm happy to give you mine.  I have a crap ton of blush and Nars is by far my fave.


 Thanks Ann--I'll PM you, but I still don't know what I'm getting so I could get lucky. Either way, you should have no trouble trading it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 10, 2013)

> My box came just now! Which is good, because I've been bummed about my box page not being updated all day.Â This is box 5, weighing 0.4545 lbs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



my box is close at 0.4600.


----------



## msbelle (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, has anyone noticed a pattern in the number box they were given? I'm looking through mine, and mine are all pretty close:
> 
> Nov: 5 Dec: 21 Jan: 10 Feb: 6 Mar: 2 April: 10 May: 10 June: 11 July: ??? (please update already I'm dying of curiosity)   I mean, other than december of last year and the Oct intro box, they've all been the front numbers, esp with the last three months in a row being around 10 &gt;_&gt;. I wonder what that means... or if I'm the only one getting something like this.   Also, box is 0.5650, which is pretty heavy for this month -- anyone else have that weight? I'm not sure if heavier is nec a good thing. My favourite box thus far has been January, and that was a ~0.40 (which had the eyeko, but it just had generally good products for me). The last few months have been more bummer.



Mine are;

Aug: 33

Sep: 8

Oct:  10

Nov: 9

Dec: 21

Jan: 6

Feb: 2

Mar:5

Apr: 5

May: 24

June: 31

July: ? - box weight is .4850


----------



## cbs73 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Until the 20th, so we have two weeks of this crap left. And then we get to do it all over again in the fall: 21 October through 10 November.


 I thought so!  I just got home and not only has my box not updated, despite USPS telling me that my box is out for delivery, my July box was not delivered.  The only explanation I have is Mercury in retrograde.  If  my box does not update or arrive by this time tomorrow, I am emailing CS at Birchbox and asking them what's up with that.  

side note- STILL no points from my Nuance Box survey.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see them post that every month for all different samples and I think they just mean in general you could get any sample in a later box if you didnt get it this time.  I've seen a lot of samples cycle around over and over again (I'm talking about you Beauty Protector! lol 9 months and still havent gotten that one yet, but I'm hopeful!). This is what, the 3rd round with the Balm in BB boxes?  I think you have a good shot at either getting one in your box, trading for one (I for one will trade mine if I get it), or getting it later on either in a box or a pick 2.


 That could be what they meant Lolo, but to me, this would be an example of them lying by misleading someone. I mean, if the woman posted "I'll cry if I don't get this" and they come back and say "you could get *it* in a future box," I would argue they are affirmatively promising they know they either have more of that particular sample to send out, or they know they will be getting more in to send out. They could have phrased it differently, like saying "you could get any sample, including the lipstick," I might could see where that would be interpreted differently. But then, when someone comes out and makes a statement like this, I tend to take them very literally, especially when they volunteer the information. So maybe it is just me, but I find it cruel to taunt the woman about even having the possibility of getting a lipstick she desperately wants *if* they know for a fact that they sent all those samples out and wouldn't be getting any more in to send out later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 10, 2013)

> my box is close at 0.4600.


 That's exactly what mine is!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetietaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weight was 0.5550 and I got it today.
> 
> ...


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 10, 2013)

> That's exactly what mine is!


 we may be box twins.


----------



## shann (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, has anyone noticed a pattern in the number box they were given? I'm looking through mine, and mine are all pretty close:
> 
> Nov: 5 Dec: 21 Jan: 10 Feb: 6 Mar: 2 April: 10 May: 10 June: 11 July: ??? (please update already I'm dying of curiosity)   I mean, other than december of last year and the Oct intro box, they've all been the front numbers, esp with the last three months in a row being around 10 &gt;_&gt;. I wonder what that means... or if I'm the only one getting something like this.   Also, box is 0.5650, which is pretty heavy for this month -- anyone else have that weight? I'm not sure if heavier is nec a good thing. My favourite box thus far has been January, and that was a ~0.40 (which had the eyeko, but it just had generally good products for me). The last few months have been more bummer.


 Mine seem to have a pattern, except for intro March box

June: 19

May: 15

April: 11

March: 28


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If I get that box (which I'm suspecting) those ketchup packets will go straight to the trade list with the ones I got before lolI'm way excited for the girl meets pearl. I have a mini "that gal" and I love it, I use it as primer and it's lasted forever!


 Ketchup packets--funny! I just wanted to say that I got 2 of those Pure lotion packet samples in a Conscious box a while back. I kept them around but never opened them until recently. Mine were 2 different scents. I opened the coconut one first. It was amazing!!! Granted, it was ok coming from CB as they send you sooo much more stuff that a couple foil packets are only part of the equation. When I saw that BB was sending Pure out, foolish me, I got excited that I might get the Pure *in a bigger sample* this time, lol! I should have known. My biggest beef with BB is always going to be the inequity in box monetary box value, number of samples in each box (which also affects how many points you can earn), and the inequity in sample sizes. Some of the samples going out this month are pretty big. So foil packets going to some people is really tacky on their part, IMHO.

However, in this particular case and because I LOVE the Pure lotion samples I got, if you get scents you might like and you enjoy lotion like this at all, I would encourage you to make an exception and give these a try. I still have that coconut lotion on my 'must buy someday' list, just as soon as I get the money and can justify more lotion, lol! But I don't regret opening the packet and getting to experience it at all.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I dont know if they are sending it out, but I got samples of the Coconut scented lotion from 100% Pure and it smelled like coconut cream pie, it was amazing!  True, foils can be a little lame but that coconut one was the best foil ever


 Haha! You beat me to it. Oh well, I clearly second this sentiment wholeheartedly!!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> I thought so! Â I just got home and not only has my box not updated, despite USPS telling me that my box is out for delivery, my July box was not delivered. Â The only explanation I have is Mercury in retrograde. Â If Â my box does not update or arrive by this time tomorrow, I am emailing CS at Birchbox and asking them what's up with that. Â  side note- STILL no points from my Nuance Box survey. Â


 Mercury in Rx is KILLING me...it's also setting off some crazy aspects in my natal chart *Runs to consult ephemeris to see when the madness will end*


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> In many reviews they talk about how great it smells. I think some said it was drying. If it is for me I can always just use it on the weekend. I think I should go ahead and get it.


Uh oh...the last thing I need is drying with my constant flat ironing and all that. I guess I need to go read some reviews tonight! That will keep me busy until boxes load. At least the liter sale doesn't have _too_ many choices so I won't be terribly overwhelmed.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really, this is all just conjecture since they've not actually responded to you yet. If they tell you, that's awesome. If they don't, I wouldn't assume that it's poor CS. I think a lot of people have outlined why they might be able to say for some brands but not others. I hope you get what you want. I got one and it looks awesome, so I'm excited to try it! =)
> 
> Not to get too off topic, but that's a pretty big generalization about a major industry based off very little knowledge. I can't speak for the entire field, but in all my internships and jobs, I have had to do anything unethical. Really, a lot of day-to-day PR work is writing press releases/emails.social media posts. We don't carry around brief cases of money to shut people up, nor do we lie just for the fun of it. I really can't think of a time where I've ever lied at all, and talking to further colleagues and friends, I think this is the case fr most people. "Spin" is not as big of an issue as people think it is ... except maybe in politics!


 Oh I know it is just conjecture and they could still respond. (Hoping they do, of course.) I was just debating with you since you responded back, you know. I still don't buy that they have a valid excuse for treating brands differently. If it were me, even if I had only a handful of products which I had to treat differently in a situation like this, I would then make it a blanket policy that I couldn't say anything about all brands. Treating people in similar situations similarly is part and parcel of good customer service in my book, so it is very important to me. I think I got this from my mom. She's pretty easy going, but if you want to set her off, just put her in a situation where others are treated better than she is--like if she is waiting to get seated at a restaurant and the hostess ignores her and seats people behind her instead with a similar sized party. No, it doesn't happen often, but on those rare occasions when it has happened, I just take a step back and wait for her to start sizzling and then slowly, passive aggressively sometimes, let them have it!

By the way, glad you are getting to try it. Please let me (and everyone on here) know how it is. I think the main reason I want to try it is because it is supposed to be so different from other blushes. The down side to that is that I've heard it can take some practice to learn to apply it. So...I don't want to buy it outright if I don't know whether I will be able to work with it or not. So in this case, it isn't just that I want the best sample going, I really want to give it a try and for a reason.

And I wasn't trying to affirmatively say I thought PR worked in a certain way so much as wondering and asking. I will say during my very brief legal career, I did see lots of questionable stuff myself. I suppose it has turned me cynical. But, I still think we have a few different views. To me, putting a spin on something, even if it is an innocent spin, could be unethical. I'm glad you say it doesn't happen often. And no, please don't get me wrong--the fact that the box contents were late was not a big deal. I'm not trying to say it is. However, if they were having tech issues, I do find it mildly unethical to say 'we are giving everyone an extra day to do June reviews.' Again, not a big deal. Nothing like document shredding in Enron, haha, but I would feel better if they'd just admit they were having tech issues. And if, as you said earlier, PR does not know what is going on, I don't like the idea of them making something up just because it sounds good. I'd rather them just say 'we will check on the issue and get back to you as soon as we know' or whatever.

Oh well, we agree on one thing--politics can be dirty!


----------



## riversong13 (Jul 10, 2013)

It's been 3 days, and my tracking info has not updated...and it's the 10th and my account hasn't updated either...I want to know what's in my box! lol


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mercury in Rx is KILLING me...it's also setting off some crazy aspects in my natal chart *Runs to consult ephemeris to see when the madness will end*


 Guys--My husband is flying up to Durham, NC tomorrow morning for an interview and back home tomorrow night. All this Mercury in retrograde talk is starting to freak me out! Of course I hope the interview goes well, but as long as he comes home safe, I'll be happy.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *riversong13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been 3 days, and my tracking info has not updated...and it's the 10th and my account hasn't updated either...I want to know what's in my box! lol


 I came here to say the same thing LOL...Seriously though, this is the second month in a row that my account hasn't shown me my contents right away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2013)

Whoo! Per tracking, my first box hasn't budged since the 6th, but it was in my mailbox when I got home! I need to check and see what number it was, but I did get the lipstick in Get Naked, the nude. I'm going to hold off on trying it or swapping it until I see what is in the other boxes. I want the other one, but if I don't get it, I do want to try this one just to see how it feels and wears. I might want to go ahead and get that three-pack depending on how it wears and whether I get the other one. And I'm definitely ordering a pack or two of these bobby pins. Regardless of how many I get in my boxes, I can always use more! ETA: It's box 6. And weirdness: The body soother packets say "smoother" on the front and back. I have some from last year, and they say "soother" just like the Birchbox card, site, and full-sized packaging.


----------



## Hils (Jul 10, 2013)

Went back through the boxes again as I anxiously wait for my box page to update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would be happy to get 8, 10, 11, 13, 15, 19, 26, 33, 35 or 38. Really, there's only a handful that I would be disappointed in, but there's at least one product that interests me in each of them.

This is only my second month with BB, but I'm really thinking about a second sub since they have so many box variations. This month will be my first ipsy bag, too, but they don't seem to have any many variations, so I don't know how much use a second sub would be.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ketchup packets--funny! I just wanted to say that I got 2 of those Pure lotion packet samples in a Conscious box a while back. I kept them around but never opened them until recently. Mine were 2 different scents. I opened the coconut one first. It was amazing!!! Granted, it was ok coming from CB as they send you sooo much more stuff that a couple foil packets are only part of the equation. When I saw that BB was sending Pure out, foolish me, I got excited that I might get the Pure *in a bigger sample* this time, lol! I should have known. My biggest beef with BB is always going to be the inequity in box monetary box value, number of samples in each box (which also affects how many points you can earn), and the inequity in sample sizes. Some of the samples going out this month are pretty big. So foil packets going to some people is really tacky on their part, IMHO.
> 
> However, in this particular case and because I LOVE the Pure lotion samples I got, if you get scents you might like and you enjoy lotion like this at all, I would encourage you to make an exception and give these a try. I still have that coconut lotion on my 'must buy someday' list, just as soon as I get the money and can justify more lotion, lol! But I don't regret opening the packet and getting to experience it at all.


 I got two of the ketchup packets from BB last month, too. Now I guess they're sending out three at a time? pfft.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 10, 2013)

My shipping finally updated  estimated delivery on the 13th and weight of 0.5500. Still showing Junes box on my profile.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> Guys--My husband is flying up to Durham, NC tomorrow morning for an interview and back home tomorrow night. All this Mercury in retrograde talk is starting to freak me out! Of course I hope the interview goes well, but as long as he comes home safe, I'll be happy.


 SO Sorry, Heather! I definitely didn't mean to freak you out! Astrology can be extremely complex, and I can see where making a blanket statement like that could definitely cause concern in someone who doesn't necessarily understand the impacts of planetary motion, so my sincere apologies, and I'm sending lots of positive career vibes your husbands way !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 10, 2013)

> If you get multiple packets, you might as well try one. (That's the only good thing I can think of about multiple packets). I was skeptical but they really are nice! LOL not Â a fan of coconut, but I got the apple, and it did smell like a fresh crispy apple. I'm curious about vanilla. ): My favourite scent though is The Body Shop's vineyard peach. It smells like the way it tastes to bite into a ripe peach *_* Totally hoarding them when I get the chance since it is LE. But I really do reallyu have too much lotiony stuff.


 I received the vanilla and almond one last box. They smelled heavenly. I almost got them but realized I have enough hand lotion for an army. But can you ever really have too much?


----------



## Sheydan (Jul 10, 2013)

Same thing with my box...weight and all. Sstill would like to know how you know what your box # is. I have seen a website in the past that showed the boxes and their weight.Where is that! I need to know!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 10, 2013)

I appreciate the advice and I may go ahead and try one, but really the only reason I avoid lotion samples of any kind is because I have an addiction. Lol I literally own 52 bath &amp; body works lotions (full size) and only about 10 of those are dupes. And I'm JUST talking lotions. Dont get me started on the hand soap, body wash, spray, wallflowers, candles, scent portables, shampoo, conditioner, lip gloss lol. I even recently got my bf using their body wash, spray, lotion, and deodorant. Lol I think I'm set till I die. Or until they email me again. Hahahaha



> Ketchup packets--funny! I just wanted to say that I got 2 of those Pure lotion packet samples in a Conscious box a while back. I kept them around but never opened them until recently. Mine were 2 different scents. I opened the coconut one first. It was amazing!!! Granted, it was ok coming from CB as they send you sooo much more stuff that a couple foil packets are only part of the equation. When I saw that BB was sending Pure out, foolish me, I got excited that I might get the Pure *in a bigger sample* this time, lol! I should have known. My biggest beef with BB is always going to be the inequity in box monetary box value, number of samples in each box (which also affects how many points you can earn), and the inequity in sample sizes. Some of the samples going out this month are pretty big. So foil packets going to some people is really tacky on their part, IMHO. However, in this particular case and because I LOVE the Pure lotion samples I got, if you get scents you might like and you enjoy lotion like this at all, I would encourage you to make an exception and give these a try. I still have that coconut lotion on my 'must buy someday' list, just as soon as I get the money and can justify more lotion, lol! But I don't regret opening the packet and getting to experience it at all.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 10, 2013)

I received the Kerastase hair mask. Did not know what is was at first. I thought it was face cream. Luckily I read the card and realized it was for hair. I have oily yet frizzy wavy hair. I get a little worried about using this. I don't want to make my hair oilier. I will of course try it. Just curious.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 10, 2013)

LOVE the smell of the coconut but as much as I like it, I am not buying it. I have LOTS of that kind of stuff already


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I appreciate the advice and I may go ahead and try one, but really the only reason I avoid lotion samples of any kind is because I have an addiction. Lol I literally own 52 bath &amp; body works lotions (full size) and only about 10 of those are dupes. And I'm JUST talking lotions. Dont get me started on the hand soap, body wash, spray, wallflowers, candles, scent portables, shampoo, conditioner, lip gloss lol. I even recently got my bf using their body wash, spray, lotion, and deodorant. Lol I think I'm set till I die. Or until they email me again. Hahahaha


 One of my addictions is shower gels.  I recently donated all of my unused B&amp;BW shower gels to a local shelter for victims of intimate partner violence.  When they wanted me to estimate the value of the donation, I stopped counting at 20 bottles.  I didn't *want* to know how many I was giving away.  And I *still* have enough partial bottles to last probably the rest of the year and maybe even well into next year.  B&amp;BW lotions and shower gels are now on my prohibited purchases list.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 10, 2013)

My shipping just updated! My box weighs 0.62 lbs and will be delivered by Saturday. I'm hoping for box #11, 15 or 33. I would love to get the Wei products!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of my addictions is shower gels.  I recently donated all of my unused B&amp;BW shower gels to a local shelter for victims of intimate partner violence.  When they wanted me to estimate the value of the donation, I stopped counting at 20 bottles.  I didn't *want* to know how many I was giving away.  And I *still* have enough partial bottles to last probably the rest of the year and maybe even well into next year.  B&amp;BW lotions and shower gels are now on my prohibited purchases list.


 I have the same problem. I should do something like that, because I don't have anywhere to PUT any more. It's all those giant sales and the buy three get three free things. I am SUCH A SUCKER for their sales. And then they mail you those coupons... ugh. They are evil.


----------



## msbelle (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received the Kerastase hair mask. Did not know what is was at first. I thought it was face cream. Luckily I read the card and realized it was for hair. I have oily yet frizzy wavy hair. I get a little worried about using this. I don't want to make my hair oilier. I will of course try it. Just curious.


 I have wavy, frizzy hair too and received that hair mask a few months ago.  I have to say it is one of the most amazing products I have ever put in my hair.  It left my hair incredibly soft and bouncy, and tamed the frizz.   I'm glad your going to try it, because you might end up loving it!


----------



## Holly120 (Jul 10, 2013)

> I have the same problem. I should do something like that, because I don't have anywhere to PUT any more. It's all those giant sales and the buy three get three free things. I am SUCH A SUCKER for their sales. And then they mail you those coupons... ugh. They are evil.


 I agree! If I could stop falling for the "Today Only" sales I'd be okay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 10, 2013)

B&amp;BW stuff goes for big bucks on eBay.  People even sell used/open items.

You can get a good price for scents they discontinue.... nearly every scent will be discontinued eventually. 

I have a shit ton of the stuff I'm talking at least six 3-wick candles on my coffee table (not lying).  But I work there so... most of my paycheck goes right back to B&amp;BW.


----------



## Holly120 (Jul 10, 2013)

> B&amp;BW stuff goes for big bucks on eBay.Â  People even sell used/open items. You can get a good price for scents they discontinue.... nearly every scent will be discontinued eventually.Â  I have a shit ton of the stuff I'm talking at least six 3-wick candles on my coffee table (not lying).Â  But I work there so... most of my paycheck goes right back to B&amp;BW.


 If I worked there I'd be in soooo much trouble! I'm bad during the semi annual sales...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DarlinNikki (Jul 10, 2013)

> *Oh my gosh! How sweet of you! I've really wanted to try the Klorane because I've so many good things. I'll PM you. Thank you so much Lexxie! *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love the Klorane. My bf threw my sample in the trash a few days ago &amp; thankfully I found it because it wasn't empty!


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been checking Birchbox all day, waiting for my boxes to update and they still haven't. 

I love Birchbox, but I'm getting frustrated with their slow shipping.  I don't mind if my Birchboxes are a little slow to ship, since its free shipping, but I do mind when I pay for shipping.  Right now I'm waiting for an order I placed on 6/29 to arrive.  It just entered my state today, so it will be another day or two before its delivered.  I live in Boston, and we have had a long heat wave with temps in the high 90's.  I'm concerned that my products are cooked after being on a truck in a heat wave for 2 weeks. .


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

Anyone else with a box weight of .54????


----------



## lovepink (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine is close it's .5350 expected to arrive 7/15 and I know I am getting a dupe item since they gave me points for it but I do not know what the dupe item is because my box page has not yet loaded.  Is it 9pm PST yet?



> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else with a box weight of .54????


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 10, 2013)

> I have wavy, frizzy hair too and received that hair mask a few months ago.Â  I have to say it is one of the most amazing products I have ever put in my hair.Â  It left my hair incredibly soft and bouncy, and tamed the frizz.Â Â  I'm glad your going to try it, because you might end up loving it!Â


 Sounds good to me. How often do you use it?


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 10, 2013)

My box still hasn't updated yet. I'm so anxious to see what I'm getting!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> Mine is close it's .5350 expected to arrive 7/15 and I know I am getting a dupe item since they gave me points for it but I do not know what the dupe item is because my box page has not yet loaded. Â Is it 9pm PST yet?


 Wait!! Did BB say their updating our pages then??


----------



## classntrash (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classntrash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is a generous size! Since I don't have it with me, I can't say for sure, but I want to say it's around 0.5ounces (?)
> 
> I received "Toasted Beige"--not an exact match, but I can work with it. My profile lists my skintone as Medium so they sent the shade that falls under that range.


 Correction:

the sample size is 0.17 ounces/5mL -- i think it's still a good size


----------



## lovepink (Jul 10, 2013)

They stated something to the effect if you paid for the box on 7/1 then the box pages would be loaded at 11:59 EST.  Someone posted about it a few pages ago.  Too lazy to go dig it out.



> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wait!! Did BB say their updating our pages then??


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

> They stated something to the effect if you paid for the box on 7/1 then the box pages would be loaded at 11:59 EST. Â Someone posted about it a few pages ago. Â Too lazy to go dig it out.


 Haha...no worries! I'll just keep stalking my box page...eventually it will update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daniellerose (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been checking the birchbox website all day in hopes of an updated July box. When and how did I get so obsessed?! I blame you ladies!! 






My box weighs .5140...anyone knows what could possibly be in there??


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 10, 2013)

> They posted another response:
> 
> 
> BIRCHBOXHi ladies so sorry for the confusion. If you paid on or before the 1st of the month you should see you box update by 11:59 pm EST of the 10th. If you paid after the 1st you will see your page update after this time based on when your box ships to avoid spoiling any surprises. We hope you all love your July boxes! Like Â· 5 minutes ago Â  Â


 Found it...just wanted to see if it said at 11:59 or by 11:59. So, if we wanted to pick apart the wording...by saying "by"...our pages should be loading between now and that awfully specific time...haha.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO Sorry, Heather! I definitely didn't mean to freak you out! Astrology can be extremely complex, and I can see where making a blanket statement like that could definitely cause concern in someone who doesn't necessarily understand the impacts of planetary motion, so my sincere apologies, and I'm sending lots of positive career vibes your husbands way !


 Thanks Tiffany--I always worry when he flies now as I have only flown twice in my life. If the job will be a good one for him and it will be steady, I hope he gets it. But with the thunderstorms we had tonight, the flight up and back are what are on my mind.


----------



## dashali (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box is close at 0.4600.


 mine is 0.4600 too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I appreciate the advice and I may go ahead and try one, but really the only reason I avoid lotion samples of any kind is because I have an addiction. Lol I literally own 52 bath &amp; body works lotions (full size) and only about 10 of those are dupes. And I'm JUST talking lotions. Dont get me started on the hand soap, body wash, spray, wallflowers, candles, scent portables, shampoo, conditioner, lip gloss lol. I even recently got my bf using their body wash, spray, lotion, and deodorant. Lol I think I'm set till I die. Or until they email me again. Hahahaha


 Ok, gotcha. In that case, it might be best to skip them. I was in instant love with Pure as a result. I also want to try their blush and lipstick. But I just keep putting off buying any. The subs are taking up all my money lately, haha!


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received the Kerastase hair mask. Did not know what is was at first. I thought it was face cream. Luckily I read the card and realized it was for hair. I have oily yet frizzy wavy hair. I get a little worried about using this. I don't want to make my hair oilier. I will of course try it. Just curious.


Try using it on only the lower part of your hair, like from the ears down.  My roots are greasy and the rest is dry/damaged, so that's what I do.  A long time ago my hair stylist told me to shampoo the roots only and condition the middle/ends.  It's worked great for me!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 10, 2013)

Still not updated on the website.  1 hour and 20 minutes!  You can do it, Birchbox!

I'm going to spend my time going through the boxes and trying to figure out which one weight .5050 lbs...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They stated something to the effect if you paid for the box on 7/1 then the box pages would be loaded at 11:59 EST.  Someone posted about it a few pages ago.  Too lazy to go dig it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still not updated on the website.  1 hour and 20 minutes!  You can do it, Birchbox!
> 
> I'm going to spend my time going through the boxes and trying to figure out which one weight .5050 lbs...


Let me know when you figure it out.  Mine weight very close to that and after 3 boxes I really didn't like I'm nervously hoping for good boxes this month.


----------



## saidfreeze (Jul 10, 2013)

I really liked it too! I bought the non aerosol version, as it will last awhile and it's pricey!  It's okay but if you're going to repurchase I'd say stick with the aerosol.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

If I log into my BB account one.more.time and have to look at my [email protected]")(/! June box one.more.time, I'm gonna lose it. For real.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm jumping on the birchbox wagon! i finally got off the waitlist and supposedly my first box will ship on the 18th...hubby's still on the waitlist though..muah ha ha.
> 
> ...


 I didn't see if anyone answered this so if they did you can just ignore me.  BB boxes are very slow for most of us, sometimes depending on where you live.  As (I think) Miss Trix said sometimes the boxes take a vacation from a few days to a week before moving on.  Hopefully yours arrives quickly!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 10, 2013)

> If I log into my BB account one.more.time and have to look at my [email protected]")(/! June box one.more.time, I'm gonna lose it. For real.


 100% agree!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 10, 2013)

If you had told me years ago that I would get this excited about blush I never would have believed you.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 10, 2013)

Is anyone else confused about how any of this month's products tie in with the "Suits" _partial_ theme (whatever that means)? Aside from a couple of the InStain color names (Pinstripe, Argyle, Houndstooth), I'm not really seeing anything that makes me think of business attire.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 10, 2013)

So....at midnight are we all going to hit refresh and let out a collective dog bark inducing squeal?


----------



## jennberger (Jul 10, 2013)

Figured I'd come out of my lurk-itude and officially join Birch Watch July. 





FINALLY got my clicky truck and shipping email this afternoon! It left NY today - 15th estimated arrival (but we know that doesn't mean much). Weight is 0.4730.

I'm pretty open to anything _except the freaking self tanner._ My alabasterness and self tanner do not make for a pretty combination. Along those same lines, I'd LOVE to receive the foundation, but the chances of it being light enough are slim.


----------



## Lily V (Jul 10, 2013)

I got my box today (way earlier than expected, which is def nice!!) but Bad news is, no ModelCo lipstick, Instain blush, or Curl Keeper! 



   I got Box #45: (weight btw-0.5850)

-Benefit Cosmetics Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow! (this is actually a really nice sized sample! generous little pumpbottle, but I've already swapped for a sample of it awhile back, and I think I get way too oily/shiny in it... maybe its times to try again w/ diff primers)

-Color Club Wanderlust Collection (some ugly neon lavender shade (pardon my french)- that's  it, I'm removing nail polishes from my profile- I apparently will never get a lippman, only cc creams which I hate.)

-KÃ©rastase Masque Chroma Captive - Treat (sigh. If I'm gonna pay 60+ bucks for conditioner- I expect it to be filled with nothing but amazing stuff and no sillicones. There's nothing exciting in the ingredient list and I avoid silicones in my hair stuff. So no go. At least for a foil sample-it's pretty huge &amp; they sent 2. Granted it'll just have to go on my swaplist..)

-Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream- I actually like this product, but not in the blueberry scent.

-Birchbox Bobby Pins- not bad. Kinda annoying we only got 2 out of the 6 pc set though (come'on bobby pins are cheap! BB you could have least sent the full set to peeps!)
Very meh. Three "Nos", one "okay", and one I'd be more excited about if I hadn't already swapped for it &amp; tried it. My great experiment to edit my profile to help get boxes with things in it I'd actually want, pretty much failed.  I'm kinda bummed- all I'm doing right now is hording up more points to buy a perfume and then seriously contemplating axing BB after that. Kinda sad- BB was my first sub box, but just now going over all my past boxes- there was so little I was really excited to try or happy to get surprised with. All the stuff I would have loved to have tried, I never seemed to get.  as so not to be a total downer, I will give props to BB for the really good sized benefit foundation sample (&amp; in the right color too) and for making sure foil samples come in muitiples at least.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> B&amp;BW stuff goes for big bucks on eBay.  People even sell used/open items.
> 
> ...


 Every person I've ever known who has worked there has said the exact same thing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wanted to get some of the candles when they were 9 bucks the other day, but I couldn't get to one of the stores near me, and I didn't feel like paying extra for shipping and tax online.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else confused about how any of this month's products tie in with the "Suits" _partial_ theme (whatever that means)? Aside from a couple of the InStain color names (Pinstripe, Argyle, Houndstooth), I'm not really seeing anything that makes me think of business attire.


 I could be wrong, but I thought I heard some of the stars of the show helped to pick the products. Not that I've ever heard of this show Suits until this box anyway, so...


----------



## lovepink (Jul 10, 2013)

I know, right?  It is such an odd statement to make.  I mean it is not like we "choose" when they bill us, or when the CC or Paypal or whoever processes it.  Maybe they might have meant people who had a monthly sub already vs people who just signed up for one?  But it does not take into account the annual subscribers or people who have gift subs.  Le sigh Birchbox.  I just want to know what I am getting!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't entirely get what they said. They pinged my account on the first (like always) but the payment didn't clear until last night. So....does this qualify as paying on the first? I'm annoyed that it's up in the air this month lol. I don't like waiting!


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 10, 2013)

My box hasn't updated yet. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow. :/


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 10, 2013)

No box updates for either of my accounts.. One is .47 (even) and the other is still just a link with no actual info. Sigh.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 10, 2013)

my box page updated!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> my box page updated!


 let's go crash the BB website!  All together now!


----------



## sarah576 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you had told me years ago that I would get this excited about blush I never would have believed you.


You cracked me up with this!





I am exactly the same way... I never even WORE blush until they sent me the hot mama sample a few months back, and then I discovered how wonderful blush could be. And now I am dying to get my hands on the instain!!

I can't wait to see my box contents when it finally uploads... Come on Birchbox! Let us see!!


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 10, 2013)

My



> Try using it on only the lower part of your hair, like from the ears down.Â  My roots are greasy and the rest is dry/damaged, so that's what I do.Â  A long time ago my hair stylist told me to shampoo the roots only and condition the middle/ends.Â  It's worked great for me! My hair is the same way oily on top frizzy from the middle on. I will try this. I've also stopped drying my hair with a towel and use an old tshirt. That's worked great with the frizz too. Believe I've tried it all. It also doesn't help that I live in Florida.


----------



## Meahlea (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine still hasn't updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (Jul 10, 2013)

> my box page updated!


 Lucky. Mine is still saying June. I'm battling the Benedryl. Trying to stay awake.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 10, 2013)

> I know, right? Â It is such an odd statement to make. Â I mean it is not like we "choose" when they bill us, or when the CC or Paypal or whoever processes it. Â Maybe they might have meant people who had a monthly sub already vs people who just signed up for one? Â But it does not take into account the annual subscribers or people who have gift subs. Â Le sigh Birchbox. Â I just want to know what I am getting!


 I think you're right...they probably mean people who were already signed up, not those who just signed up.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 10, 2013)

> let's go crash the BB website! Â All together now!


 Yes!!!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 10, 2013)

so i have one account with an updated page and the other is still on june. whomp, whomp.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 10, 2013)

Nada yet for me.  



 *sighs*...*taps foot*... *checks watch*... Oh, come on!  Go AWAY, June box!


----------



## Hils (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I could be wrong, but I thought I heard some of the stars of the show helped to pick the products. Not that I've ever heard of this show Suits until this box anyway, so...


I didn't either... but after hearing about the show through BB I watched both available seasons through Amazon Instant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually really like the show!!


----------



## cbs73 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought so!  I just got home and not only has my box not updated, despite USPS telling me that my box is out for delivery, my July box was not delivered.  The only explanation I have is Mercury in retrograde.  If  my box does not update or arrive by this time tomorrow, I am emailing CS at Birchbox and asking them what's up with that.
> 
> side note- STILL no points from my Nuance Box survey.


 Ok....two things.....I checked the USPS site and it tells me a notice was left that they attempted delivery at 5:12.  I live in a high rise and that has never happened before (all packages go to the dry cleaners for the building) and they list my ZIP code as 60610. not 60654.  (its close, but it is five blocks North and on the East side of the Chicago River from me).  What the %#&amp;$ is going on Birchbox?????


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 10, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck yet with box updates? I'm wondering what in the world I could be getting that's so heavy?? Maybe 3 bottles of the comb and protect?!? GAH..move it, BB! :asskicking:


----------



## cari12 (Jul 10, 2013)

No update here either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 10, 2013)

so sick of looking at the june box with that Davines system staring me in the face.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 10, 2013)

It's so true!



> You cracked me up with this! :rotfl: I am exactly the same way... I never even WORE blush until they sent me the hot mama sample a few months back, and then I discovered how wonderful blush could be. And now I am dying to get my hands on the instain!! I can't wait to see my box contents when it finally uploads... Come on Birchbox! Let us see!! :bringiton: Â


----------



## Meahlea (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so sick of looking at the june box with that Davines system staring me in the face.


this. so much. I haven't even tried that stuff, btw. That box was a bust.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 10, 2013)

Rah.......update already!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daniellerose (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so sick of looking at the june box with that Davines system staring me in the face.


 Me too!!!!


----------



## Shannon28 (Jul 10, 2013)

No update for me yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

C'mon little box, show me something


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 10, 2013)

i



> so sick of looking at the june box with that Davines system staring me in the face.Â


 aww, i really wanted that, but, of course, i didn't get it.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 10, 2013)

Urghhhh...it's still showing that nasty June box with the gum!!! 30 more minutes max though right?!?!?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 10, 2013)

Come on Birchbox.......release the kraken!!!!


----------



## Linnake (Jul 10, 2013)

No page updates yet. I finally got shipping emails though. One box weighs .4650 and is coming on the 16th. I got both emails within 30 minutes of each other and the last time that happened I ended up with duplicate boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope that's not the case this time!


----------



## kaynichole (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi there! Long time reader on MUT but first time posting.. so here's to hoping i'm doing it right! 

Still waiting for my box, says it should be here 7/15 but has been in my post office for TWO DAYS now!! I just want my box! My weight is .5100.. I've been trying to see if anyone else has had that but didn't notice so far. 

Also I just went to check my Box page to see if it updated and I keep getting errors trying to load the BB site so I'm hoping that means they are updating my page.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 10, 2013)

> Hi there! Long time reader on MUT but first time posting.. so here's to hoping i'm doing it right!Â
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


 Welcome to MUT


----------



## riversong13 (Jul 10, 2013)

UGH! Go away June Box!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kaynichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi there! Long time reader on MUT but first time posting.. so here's to hoping i'm doing it right!
> 
> ...


 Welcome!  Crossing my fingers your page is updating as we speak!


----------



## casualconcern (Jul 10, 2013)

Surprised mine isn't updated either! I'm excited to see what's in store


----------



## klg534 (Jul 10, 2013)

Both of my accounts still say June.....even though my one box is sitting on my dresser.  It was actually SO cool to be spoiler free, and yet i am dying to know what is in my other box, and despite enjoying the spoiler free aspect of opening my one box. I do not have the self control to continue to do so if the option of knowing whats inside is available...with that being said...  I'm waiting very impatiently for 11:59 hoping its not a waste.


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why is using a towel bad? I have similar hair--long with drier ponytail parts but somewhat oily scalp. I just got a cut a couple days ago, so I'm trying super hard to avoid split ends, dryness, frizz, etc.


 I think the idea is that terrycloth causes friction and uneven absorption that frizzes up the top layer of hair.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 10, 2013)

I chekced and my BB payment didn't go through until the 2nd so I'm sure my box will not update until much later. *sad face*


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Why is using a towel bad? I have similar hair--long with drier ponytail parts but somewhat oily scalp. I just got a cut a couple days ago, so I'm trying super hard to avoid split ends, dryness, frizz, etc.


 I read it on a couple of beauty sites. I think one of them was Birchbox's. Something about the fabric of a towel is rough on the hair. I just keep the tshirt on my head for about ten minutes to soak up the water. I feel like it works for me.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 10, 2013)

I didn't see any difference when I tried the cotton t shirt suggestion. We're just all different I suppose.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 10, 2013)

My box. Weight .045. Updating from my iPhone so I apologize for no spoilers. I don't know which box this is. No perfumes again! Woo hoo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 10, 2013)

I never did see what box 41-54 was....anyone know where I can find that info? Is it on the bb site?


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 10, 2013)

> I tried everything short of mayonnaise. I even read to rinse your hair with club soda. Didn't work for me.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else confused about how any of this month's products tie in with the "Suits" _partial_ theme (whatever that means)? Aside from a couple of the InStain color names (Pinstripe, Argyle, Houndstooth), I'm not really seeing anything that makes me think of business attire. 





the "suits pick" is that benta berry stuff.


----------



## Melsy17 (Jul 10, 2013)

My tracking never updated so coming home from work to my bb was a nice surprise. Pretty pleased with everything.



Spoiler










hopefully I did the spoiler thing right!


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so sick of looking at the june box with that Davines system staring me in the face.


This.  At least the Davines was better than the people looking at a pack of gum, for me anyways.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 11, 2013)

Welp, 12:00 midnight and no update for me. :| why you lie birchbox, sigh. if you're having technical difficulties, just say so. we're not all so bratty we can't understand that. it's better than lying then setting us up for disappointment


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 11, 2013)

> Welp, 12:00 midnight and no update for me. :| why you lie birchbox, sigh. if you're having technical difficulties, just say so. we're not all so bratty we can't understand that. it's better than lying then setting us up for disappointment


Agreed! No update for me either.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok after 12 and no update, now im kinda pissed.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 11, 2013)

Grrrrr.....no update for me either.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> this. so much. I haven't even tried that stuff, btw. That box was a bust.


I agree.


----------



## Shannon28 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This.  At least the Davines was better than the people looking at a pack of gum, for me anyways.


Totally agree with this. It wasn't even good gum.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 11, 2013)

me either and i've been putting off taking a shower for this! birchbox... SO MANY LIES.


----------



## mmccann13 (Jul 11, 2013)

I keep refreshing and it still hasn't updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Jul 11, 2013)

Sigh. Should've figured. No updates here either.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 11, 2013)

Birchbox, I am officially mad at you!! Aghhhhhhhh!


----------



## mmccann13 (Jul 11, 2013)

my tracking still hasn't updated either.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ugh I'm pissed too.  I want to review my stuff to get points.  And I want my clicky truck on my 2nd account to update.  It's been a few days now, smh. I guess birchbox is forcing us to be surprised now. -____-


----------



## angienharry (Jul 11, 2013)

> Totally agree with this. It wasn't even good gum.


 I've looked at that stupid pack of gum 100 times today...lol. It's kinda funny now that I think about it. Well goodnight all. I've lost hope my page will update tonight. ðŸ’¤


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp, 12:00 midnight and no update for me. :| why you lie birchbox, sigh. if you're having technical difficulties, just say so. we're not all so bratty we can't understand that. it's better than lying then setting us up for disappointment


 Right??  I wonder why they said that if they weren't sure they could follow through with it.


----------



## daniellerose (Jul 11, 2013)

For the four months that I have been with Birchbox, my tracking page never updates. It usually updates once it is in my city, the day before I receive it. It's so frustrating!


----------



## lorizav (Jul 11, 2013)

Yup nothing here either. Why promise when you can't deliver.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 11, 2013)

So BB Watch Night 2 is in session. I swear I think they do it on purpose just to stir up my OCD.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 11, 2013)

> Counting the days until your next takeoff? Mentally assembling the ultimate packing list for Bora- Bora?


 No, I am hitting refresh in my pajamas.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 11, 2013)

> No, I am hitting refresh in my pajamas.


 HA! That's the story of my life far too often...


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 11, 2013)

GRRRRRR!! F5F5F5! 






On another note, it seems like a BUNCH of people are getting Color Club polishes again... I guess that's the duplicate item people are being credited for?


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't think it is the color club because they have sampled color club numerous times in the 1.5 years since I joined (Wild Cactus and Red Mamba a few months ago, the Insta This, Status Update, Put A Pin in it etc).  I think nail polish by one brand is like the twist bands you can get them over and over because it is a "new" collection.



> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GRRRRRR!! F5F5F5!
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 11, 2013)

Eh I don't really see the big deal. I know I'm getting my box because it was one state away today. I could understand frustration if you had no tracking by now. I don't even see the point into rushing into reviewing the items for points since most coupon codes don't come out for another few weeks. Every time ive made a big deal about reviewing right away, i sat on the points anyway. Seems like a waste of energy to get flustered over it.


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GRRRRRR!! F5F5F5!
> 
> ...


 Strange...  I bet that is one of the samples in the mystery pick-two!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kaynichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi there! Long time reader on MUT but first time posting.. so here's to hoping i'm doing it right!
> 
> ...


Welcome to Makeuptalk!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lorizav (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol yes refreshing in my pajamas. I think it was the CC polish which I have received several times but got a credit this time. How bout a credit for having to stare at our June boxes all night?


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think it is the color club because they have sampled color club numerous times in the 1.5 years since I joined (Wild Cactus and Red Mamba a few months ago, the Insta This, Status Update, Put A Pin in it etc).  I think nail polish by one brand is like the twist bands you can get them over and over because it is a "new" collection.


 It seems to still be from the Wanderlust collection, though. Which would make it the same item, technically.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 11, 2013)

::twitches when sees June box and gum STILL::


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ::twitches when sees June box and gum STILL::


LOL!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GRRRRRR!! F5F5F5!
> 
> ...


 My dupe was the Number 4 spray...someone else's dupe was the Amika. Apparently, there were several different dupes they screwed up and sent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2013)

True.  I guess we will know when we get our boxes or the site updates!  

For me I have several items that could be duplicate for me: Jouer LMT, Whish, Juicy, Eyeko, Number 4 protect and detangle, Klorane, Benta, Wei and those are just the ones I remember off the top of my head for when I was reviewing boxes.  

If it is the color club I hope I get the Pardon my French as it is the only one I do not have (I obtained Mod In Manhattan and London calling via trade and got Reign in Spain in my own box!)



> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems to still be from the Wanderlust collection, though. Which would make it the same item, technically.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> ::twitches when sees June box and gum STILL:: :irked:


 Exactly!!! Well sadly I can't stay up late. It's 9 21 PM pacific time so I guess I'll wake up tmrw at 6 30 AM to hopefully that BB lives up to their promises! Have fun chatting away and don't stay up too late... You need some beauty sleep. Look forward reading more amusing conversation to kill time ðŸ˜˜ good night to all!


----------



## Babs (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My dupe was the Number 4 spray...someone else's dupe was the Amika. Apparently, there were several different dupes they screwed up and sent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Do they send you an email notifying you about the dupe? or we have to contact them?

I'm actually more anxious about my 13 month code... come on 25%!! Any idea when anniversary codes are release?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the "suits pick" is that benta berry stuff.


 It looks like it's probably different in every box.  In box 6, it's the Dr. Jart cream.  And as a side note, the directions on that one say to use a *nickel*-sized amount.  That seems like a lot.  A pea-sized amount was more than enough unless I wanted to feel like a bologna sandwich.

And I am strangely looking forward to the weekend not because it's the weekend as in NO WORK but because it's the weekend as in MY COWORKERS WON'T SEE ME IF THIS LEAVE-IN CONDITIONER WRECKS MY HAIR.  I'm very reluctant to try a new conditioner during the workweek.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2013)

Not as far as I know.  The reason I found out about the dupe was because of MUT!  If you log into your BB account, go to points history it will say.  Mine says "Sorry: duplicate item in your July BB" but does not say what it is.



> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they send you an email notifying you about the dupe? or we have to contact them?
> 
> I'm actually more anxious about my 13 month code... come on 25%!! Any idea when anniversary codes are release?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they send you an email notifying you about the dupe? or we have to contact them?
> 
> I'm actually more anxious about my 13 month code... come on 25%!! Any idea when anniversary codes are release?


 They didn't send me an email, but the points had already been added to my account before I even received my box! I didn't know what the dupe was til my box came.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 11, 2013)

Um, am I the only one who thinks that if they turn off the computer and go to bed, their box will update and they will have missed it all by minutes?

Because that is the stellar logic I am working with right now.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't think it is the color club because they have sampled color club numerous times in the 1.5 years since I joined (Wild Cactus and Red Mamba a few months ago, the Insta This, Status Update, Put A Pin in it etc).  I think nail polish by one brand is like the twist bands you can get them over and over because it is a "new" collection.
birchbox sold their souls to those two companies, smh


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So... they chose a moisturizer formulated for 12 - 24 year olds to represent a show about lawyers? Bizarre. 





yup, i guess so. that's what it says on the card.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the idea is that terrycloth causes friction and uneven absorption that frizzes up the top layer of hair.





> Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read it on a couple of beauty sites. I think one of them was Birchbox's. Something about the fabric of a towel is rough on the hair. I just keep the tshirt on my head for about ten minutes to soak up the water. I feel like it works for me.


 Oh, well if it is the friction of rubbing with the towel, I don't really do that. I just kind of wrap the towel around my head like a turban and pile it up on my head. Then I leave it on for however long I feel like that day, usually 30 minutes to an hour. I sometimes kind of pulse the towel as I take it off, if that makes sense, but it doesn't really slide against my hair. I'm hoping that's not so bad then. I love letting the towel soak up water while my skin soaks up lotion after a bath or shower.


----------



## Meahlea (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> birchbox sold their souls to those two companies, smh


I may be the only one, but I _like _color club and twistband stuff. I'd be thrilled to get more of either.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 11, 2013)

No update on my box AND I discovered there was a BB event in the city tonight (Chicago). How did I miss this??? Grrr! I'm doubly frustrated!


----------



## casualconcern (Jul 11, 2013)

Have been lurking this thread for the past hour... no update for me either. It's still early here but finding this thread has made me impatient. LOL


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I may be the only one, but I _like _color club and twistband stuff. I'd be thrilled to get more of either.
i like twistbands but my hair is too short to wear one. they just use the excuse of "it's a new collection" to send it to subscribers over and over again.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2013)

On Birchbox's Instagram they stated it was an event for beauty bloggers.



> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No update on my box AND I discovered there was a BB event in the city tonight (Chicago). How did I miss this??? Grrr! I'm doubly frustrated!


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 11, 2013)

I



> I may be the only one, but I _like_ color club and twistband stuff. I'd be thrilled to get more of either.


 I like those too. Though I also liked the pen.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh, wow. This month definitely seems kinda wonky...



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My dupe was the Number 4 spray...someone else's dupe was the Amika. Apparently, there were several different dupes they screwed up and sent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 11, 2013)

Goodnight peeps, I am done checking for tonight.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, wow. This month definitely seems kinda wonky...


 Definitely...BUT if they were going to send me a dupe, I am glad it was the Number 4 spray...I loved it, and I actually said earlier in the thread when we were talking about hair oils, that I like oils but I have way too many of them, and if they were going to send me a hair product, I wished they would send me a leave in conditioner because I don't currently have any, lol. SO for once, Birchbox's screwup worked out in my favor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My dupe was the Number 4 spray...someone else's dupe was the Amika. Apparently, there were several different dupes they screwed up and sent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine was the Amika, but it was a dupe in the June box (something I also received in December), not the July box.  I didn't contact them.  They just added the points at the end of the month, and there was a note on the points line that indicated which item was duplicated.  I hadn't even noticed that it was a dupe on that account, and that's usually the first thing I do when I get something I've received before (I have multiple accounts, so I sometimes get things in Box A that I already received in Box B *and* C, and sometimes months apart, and then there are swaps, so I lose track of what I've received when).


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I

I like those too. Though I also liked the pen.
i loved the pen! i use it at work all of the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarah576 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um, am I the only one who thinks that if they turn off the computer and go to bed, their box will update and they will have missed it all by minutes?
> 
> Because that is the stellar logic I am working with right now.


No, I have the same suspicion... And I've been waiting all day, so my curiosity is getting the better of me. I need to go to sleep soon, but I'm just so impatient!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 11, 2013)

> On Birchbox's Instagram they stated it was an event for beauty bloggers.


 My friend went... she has a plus size blog. I was super envious. It looked fab. I saw tickets were being sold for it on eventbrite though... They also had BB Man event at a salon tonight... my guy friend tried to get on that but it was sold out already.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh wow that's crazy!  I did not know they were selling tickets too!  How cool your friend got to go!  You will have to grill her on the details, take pictures of her loot and report back!



> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My friend went... she has a plus size blog. I was super envious. It looked fab. I saw tickets were being sold for it on eventbrite though... They also had BB Man event at a salon tonight... my guy friend tried to get on that but it was sold out already.


----------



## kaynichole (Jul 11, 2013)

still waiting (im)patiently for my box to update... grr... my mom received her box TWO days ago! she's always been lucky though. 

good news is I made a full size purchase on JUNE 30 and it finally left NJ as of yesterday. so what I used my points and a free shipping code, I shouldn't have to wait 2+ weeks for something to get through the mail.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

Amen, this slow shipping on full sized products really needs to get fixed


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jul 11, 2013)

Still no update here either... come on BB I just wanna know what you are giving me this month so I know if it's worth freaking out about waiting to have my mailbox key changed or if it's okay to wait awhile. 

11:05pm here... which means it's 1am on the East Coast. Come On BB. Don't make promises you can't keep.   I


----------



## sarah576 (Jul 11, 2013)

Okay, this is pretty random, but I thought I'd share it here.

Last month I traded for one of the Wei mud mask samples in the little pod.. and finally got around to trying it out this week!

I love it so far!! The texture is really silky smooth, and it smells surprisingly nice. I cleaned one of my foundation brushes and used that to apply it, which was perfect. I had never thought to apply a face mask with a brush until I saw how the Wei ones come with one, but it really helps distribute the product evenly without wasting any.

Tonight was the second time I've used it, (I didn't just slather it on crazy thick, but I still applied it quite liberally) and I definitely have enough left for a third application!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I may have to buy a full size now... And I am definitely going to start applying all face masks with a brush!


Edit: I know, I'm kind of being an enabler, haha. but I was so excited about getting a three uses out of one pod! I really think it's using the brush.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, wow. This month definitely seems kinda wonky...
> 
> ...


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Oh wow that's crazy! Â I did not know they were selling tickets too! Â How cool your friend got to go! Â You will have to grill her on the details, take pictures of her loot and report back!


 Snagged a couple of her photos from the event... waiting to hear what kind of goodies she scored. Such a great night for an event like this...




[/img]


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah576* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, this is pretty random, but I thought I'd share it here.
> 
> ...


 This is in my cart on birchbox waiting for points from this month's review to be purchased!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 11, 2013)

I take it no ones box has updated yet or this thread would be moving....It's not a huge deal, I'm just slightly annoyed and confused over their message about updates earlier today. I wonder if their IT guys are working diligently to fix the update issues, or if they are all sleeping peacefully while we wait for something that isn't going to come tonight.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I take it no ones box has updated yet or this thread would be moving....It's not a huge deal, I'm just slightly annoyed and confused over their message about updates earlier today. I wonder if their IT guys are working diligently to fix the update issues, or if they are all sleeping peacefully while we wait for something that isn't going to come tonight.


 Agreed. I'm not really irritated with the lack of box update, so much as them clearly stating they'd be updated by 11:59 PM...aaaand they're not. 

Oh, well. Maybe at 6:00 this morning?


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed. I'm not really irritated with the lack of box update, so much as them clearly stating they'd be updated by 11:59 PM...aaaand they're not.
> 
> Oh, well. Maybe at 6:00 this morning?





> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I take it no ones box has updated yet or this thread would be moving....It's not a huge deal, I'm just slightly annoyed and confused over their message about updates earlier today. I wonder if their IT guys are working diligently to fix the update issues, or if they are all sleeping peacefully while we wait for something that isn't going to come tonight.


 This. 

It's super frustrating and makes me irritated at the inconsistencies.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed. I'm not really irritated with the lack of box update, so much as them clearly stating they'd be updated by 11:59 PM...aaaand they're not.
> 
> Oh, well. Maybe at 6:00 this morning?


Agreed.  I give up waiting and am going to bed.  Hopefully in the morning....


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 11, 2013)

Does anyone know if you get the welcome box if you unsubscribe and resubscribe? I was too broke to pay for Birchbox this month, but I'm getting paid tomorrow, so I'm entertaining the idea of resubbing. I just don't want to be stuck with a welcome box.


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 11, 2013)

Can someone clarify this whole 'welcome box' situation to me? When I subscribed I got that current month's box, or at least it compared with other ones I saw on here/ social media.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if you get the welcome box if you unsubscribe and resubscribe? I was too broke to pay for Birchbox this month, but I'm getting paid tomorrow, so I'm entertaining the idea of resubbing. I just don't want to be stuck with a welcome box.


 I'm pretty sure welcome boxes are just for gift subscriptions. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure welcome boxes are just for gift subscriptions. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!


 I've heard that they now are. When I subscribed for the first time around 2 years ago, I got a welcome box and mine wasn't a gift subscription, so either they changed it, or it was just BB's usual inconsistency, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

At any rate, all the welcome box is is a box that contains a mix of current samples and leftovers from past months. SOmetimes they are awful, but sometimes they aren't bad!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if you get the welcome box if you unsubscribe and resubscribe? I was too broke to pay for Birchbox this month, but I'm getting paid tomorrow, so I'm entertaining the idea of resubbing. I just don't want to be stuck with a welcome box.


 You will only receive a welcome box if you get a gift subscription, or at least that's how it was a couple months ago when I gifted one to myself.


----------



## Holly120 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Can someone clarify this whole 'welcome box' situation to me? When I subscribed I got that current month's box, or at least it compared with other ones I saw on here/ social media.


 I think it's the first box of a gift subscription.


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You will only receive a welcome box if you get a gift subscription, or at least that's how it was a couple months ago when I gifted one to myself.


 Ah, cool. Hopefully they'll still go off all the things I've already gotten and not send me repeats. That'd be lame. At least I know I'm not missing box page updates today, haha.


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 11, 2013)

This is me, last night and today.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ditto. I don't even know why I'm refreshing anymore...it's not like anyone is in their office at 3 AM. 

But just in case...


----------



## KayEss (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kaynichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still waiting (im)patiently for my box to update... grr... my mom received her box TWO days ago! she's always been lucky though.
> 
> good news is I made a full size purchase on JUNE 30 and it finally left NJ as of yesterday. so what I used my points and a free shipping code, I shouldn't have to wait 2+ weeks for something to get through the mail.


 ...that is just TERRIBLE considering that they're _in_ NJ or close by. Jeez. They are having some serious problems lately.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto. I don't even know why I'm refreshing anymore...it's not like anyone is in their office at 3 AM.
> 
> But just in case...


 I feel like they should have people there making sure that the boxes updated at 11:59 if there was any chance they wouldn't. Then to fix it if it wasn't the case. Give them the day off tomorrow and the next day to make up for it, but don't promise something on such a public forum and let it fail! Maybe I have too high of expectations though...


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 11, 2013)

I wonder if they are going to start not doing box updates until later in the month as 'part of the fun'....i'm not a fan if that's the case


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if they are going to start not doing box updates until later in the month as 'part of the fun'....i'm not a fan if that's the case


 Whose idea of fun are they speaking of? That's just cruel. I hate surprises. That's why I come on here! *impatient*


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if they are going to start not doing box updates until later in the month as 'part of the fun'....i'm not a fan if that's the case


 Ditto. 

Remember when they moved tracking #'s off the 'box' page and onto the 'account settings' page? That's a great option for those who didn't want to get spoiled by the contents being on the same page as the tracking. So since the contents is on it's own page, that we have the ability to click at our own will if we choose to 'spoil the fun' for ourselves, there's no reason for them to change the norm and start to hold back the contents reveal. It doesn't make it 'more fun' for me. I'm not a child, I don't HAVE to wait until xmas day to peek at my gifts if I don't want to!

*crosses arms and sticks out lip* LOL


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if they are going to start not doing box updates until later in the month as 'part of the fun'....i'm not a fan if that's the case


 Bahahaha. 'Part of the fun.' That would NOT go over very well...although it totally sounds like something Birchbox would say.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto.
> 
> ...


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 11, 2013)

I personally find it more fun to KNOW what I'm getting and anticipate it. The surprise of someone else 'picking' what I get is enough for me. I don't need to wait until the box arrives for the reveal.


----------



## mb214 (Jul 11, 2013)

I got my birchbox.



Not great. So sick of juicy couture perfume. And, I got curl keeper again. Looks like duplicates all over the place. I emailed bb they responded "we are looking into it."


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 11, 2013)

I used to work for JC, I pray I never get a perfume in a box (although I know its inevitable). The scent takes me back to a not so fond place in my life...


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 11, 2013)

Birchbox is so off this month. The site hasn't updated for me and I got a tracking number 5 days ago but ups still says the package doesn't exist. I hope I don't end up with dupes. I really want an instain blush!


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like they are catching major fire on their FB page. This is when BB needs to step up their PR and customer service and do something for everyone, extra points, free shipping, upgraded boxes next month for those who were disappointed/affected. With this being only my 4th box, I have had an issue every month with either allergies (i am not holding that one against them, although I do think that there should be a profile question about allergies), shipping, or flat out not liking my box. Unless my box WOWs me, I think I'll give up BB and try another subscription service for a couple months.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like they are catching major fire on their FB page. This is when BB needs to step up their PR and customer service and do something for everyone, extra points, free shipping, upgraded boxes next month for those who were disappointed/affected. With this being only my 4th box, I have had an issue every month with either allergies (i am not holding that one against them, although I do think that there should be a profile question about allergies), shipping, or flat out not liking my box. Unless my box WOWs me, I think I'll give up BB and try another subscription service for a couple months.


 Ah, I can't read the Facebook comments on my phone for some reason! Could use some entertainment to get me through to 6 AM (hoping the boxes update then!).


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 11, 2013)

45 more minutes or so...we will see, the vague "after the 10th" that I kept seeing across the board makes me (kind of) give up hope...I'll still be refreshing at an unhealthy rate though...just in case something comes together


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

Dang. 6:00 AM &amp; still nothing. 

I give up.


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 11, 2013)

> I feel like they should have people there making sure that the boxes updated at 11:59 if there was any chance they wouldn't. Then to fix it if it wasn't the case. Give them the day off tomorrow and the next day to make up for it, but don't promise something on such a public forum and let it fail! Maybe I have too high of expectations though...


 I agree because now they look unreliable and I feel like they need to do something to make it up to their customers -maybe 20% off codes, extra points, etc. Their pr and social media people have quite a few fb posts to delete lol. I'm surprised they aren't acknowledging their obvious IT glitches this month. Maybe they have new IT people.


> I wonder if they are going to start not doing box updates until later in the month as 'part of the fun'....i'm not a fan if that's the case


 That would bother me. I usually get my box on or before the 10th (except this month) and I would still like my box page to update on the 10th so that I can write my reviews within the first few days of having the box. I would probably forget to do reviews if they pushed it back.


> I personally find it more fun to KNOW what I'm getting and anticipate it. The surprise of someone else 'picking' what I get is enough for me. I don't need to wait until the box arrives for the reveal.


 I like to know what's in my box too. I love some other subs more because I can see what they picked for me, change the contents, or skip that month. I wished birchbox offered that, even though they're just samples.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 11, 2013)

Still nothing. On another note.... For everyone that has waited 2 weeks for their full sized orders from June, I emailed them my disappointment with the wait and I got 100 points. Somehow I fee


----------



## angienharry (Jul 11, 2013)

> Still nothing. On another note.... For everyone that has waited 2 weeks for their full sized orders from June, I emailed them my disappointment with the wait and I got 100 points. Somehow I feel entitled to another 100 with this exhaustive refreshing....lol. If they would have just been honest and said it was technical problems or whatever it is, but no, they say they want to give people more time to review June boxes...I doubt it ... and then to give a specific time. Are they just crazy or what???


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

No box update, tracking is still dead and no nuance points either. Boo hiss.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 11, 2013)

All this waiting reminds me of the Balm sale. Hahaha. Except I remember when people were demanding free shipping or more % off...


----------



## cbs73 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox is so off this month. The site hasn't updated for me and I got a tracking number 5 days ago but ups still says the package doesn't exist. I hope I don't end up with dupes. I really want an instain blush!


 Try tracking using the USPS site.  I had forgotten you can do that!  I did that last night and it told me that they "attempted" delivery yesterday at 5:15, which is weird because a) I live in a high rise and all packages go to a central location in the building B) the mail came an hour earlier and there was no package and c) they attempted delivery in a ZIP code I don't live in.

I emailed CS at Birchbox.  I swear, if I get a "be patient" email response, I will give serious consideration to unsubscribing.


----------



## cbs73 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No box update, tracking is still dead and no nuance points either. Boo hiss.


 Same here.  So not happy right now.  This is like November when the hurricane disrupted shipping and tracking of boxes.  Last time I checked, its just humid out there in NY with some storms- no natural disasters.

btw- try tracking on the USPS site.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> All this waiting reminds me of the Balm sale. Hahaha. Except I remember when people were demanding free shipping or more % off...


 I'm waiting for the cancellation threats/riots to start on Facebook! 

I'm crabby that they gave out incorrect information and I do really want to know but I'm getting, but it IS just the box pages. It's not like they're shipping late or sending out boxes with nothing but Luna bars or something. Things could be worse.


----------



## Rachael1 (Jul 11, 2013)

I remember reading somewhere on their website that your box ships/updates 10 days from payment. I looked into this last month as they sent me an email that they couldn't charge my credit card (not sure why) and they did not notify me till the 4th and I couldn't see anything until the 14th! Unfortunately, with the same card it happened again this month (still not sure why) so if you weren't charged on the 1st then you might not see anything yet.


----------



## tasertag (Jul 11, 2013)

Come on Birchbox, I gave you the benefit of the doubt yesterday but now you guys look like silly liars! Major disappointment this month which only a good box could remedy.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

> Same here. Â So not happy right now. Â This is like November when the hurricane disrupted shipping and tracking of boxes. Â Last time I checked, its just humid out there in NY with some storms- no natural disasters. btw- try tracking on the USPS site. Â


 Oh thank you!!! It does exist! In a city about 5 hours from me, maybe it'll show up tomorrow!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2013)

No box page update this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it definitely has nothing to do with when I paid because I have an annual sub! But my tracking is moving and my box will arrive today so it might just be a true surprise for once!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok Birchbox is opening soon so prepare yourselves ladies for the sill excuses.....Just be patient, and it did update for some, or blah blah blah


----------



## grayc (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No box page update this morning
> 
> 
> ...


same here... my box arrives today.  This may be the first time in a year that it could be a surprise.


----------



## grayc (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm waiting for the cancellation threats/riots to start on Facebook!
> 
> I'm crabby that they gave out incorrect information and I do really want to know but I'm getting, but it IS just the box pages. It's not like they're shipping late or sending out boxes with nothing but Luna bars or something. Things could be worse.


oh' they have already started.   There is a good one this morning...


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

Has anyone here tried the 

WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask? I just bought it. I should have waited til the code came out but didnt want to miss out of the free full size of coola cucumber face stuff thats in the bonus area. Also did the mystery sample pack, and used my points so everything came out to 22 bucks. Not to bad. Ill let you know what in the mystry pack. If its crappy left oever or something good.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 11, 2013)

> I'm waiting for the cancellation threats/riots to start on Facebook!Â  I'm crabby that they gave out incorrect information and I do really want to know but I'm getting, but it IS just the box pages. It's not like they're shipping late or sending out boxes with nothing but Luna bars or something. Things could be worse. Â


 Absolutely...like having to go down to the post office and fight over packages they claim they delivered yesterday when I know damn good and well they were NOT.. :shakes head in putrid disgust:


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 11, 2013)

My box is coming today. I'm just going to log off and savor it without talking about it on here since they're delivering what I paid for. I still can't wrap my head around what there is to be upset about.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box is coming today. I'm just going to log off and savor it without talking about it on here since they're delivering what I paid for. I still can't wrap my head around what there is to be upset about.


 We are not mad at the products we get for ten bucks. I just dont like being told of two days that they are doing updates at this time or that time. If they cant do it then fine, Just tell us the truth. Dont have people wait up for nothing. Other companies have way better credit with this and the products they send out. We are upset with that and if your not that is your own choice and I can respect that


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 11, 2013)

> I remember reading somewhere on their website that your box ships/updates 10 days from payment. I looked into this last month as they sent me an email that they couldn't charge my credit card (not sure why) and they did not notify me till the 4th and I couldn't see anything until the 14th! Unfortunately, with the same card it happened again this month (still not sure why) so if you weren't charged on the 1st then you might not see anything yet.


 I was charged on the first, and I've got nothing. No working tracking, no update. I've had problems with tracking many times in the past, and it's only the 11th, so that's not a big deal. While I'm surprised that the pages haven't updated, I don't see that as a big deal either. Although a viable explanation might be nice, I certainly don't see it as something that warrants any type of compensation (as I've seen suggested on Facebook.)


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was charged on the first, and I've got nothing. No working tracking, no update.
> 
> I've had problems with tracking many times in the past, and it's only the 11th, so that's not a big deal. While I'm surprised that the pages haven't updated, I don't see that as a big deal either. Although a viable explanation might be nice, I certainly don't see it as something that warrants any type of compensation (as I've seen suggested on Facebook.)


 Yeah people should not get free points for it, if you dont get your bag by the 29th then thats a whole new story. But not over an update, I just want a real answer.


----------



## basementsong (Jul 11, 2013)

> Try tracking using the USPS site. Â I had forgotten you can do that! Â I did that last night and it told me that they "attempted" delivery yesterday at 5:15, which is weird because a) I live in a high rise and all packages go to a central location in the building B) the mail came an hour earlier and there was no package and c) they attempted delivery in a ZIP code I don't live in. I emailed CS at Birchbox. Â I swear, if I get a "be patient" email response, I will give serious consideration to unsubscribing.


 This sort of happened to me last month. I live in VA. checked my tracking one morning to find my box had arrived in the state through the usual airport. Checked again later in the day and it was north of Baltimore and listed as out for delivery! I emailed them and got a fairly quick response saying they would try and ship an new box, that if I hadn't heard in 48 hours then a new one shipped, but if they'd be back in touch within that 48 hour time frame if they couldn't send a new one. (Eventually my first box made it to me, so I got 2 of the same box last month!) Last month my box was also that one random one that didn't update on the 10. Don't remember the box #, but I think a few others here got it. No box updates twice in a row is driving me nuts!! Especially because my boxes ALWAYS ship on the 9 or 10. I'm so envious of everyone who knows their box before mine even ships that I want to know my contents ASAP!


----------



## basementsong (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry for the double post! Catching up from my phone while on the metro clearly wasn't the best idea.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Ah, I can't read the Facebook comments on my phone for some reason! Could use some entertainment to get me through to 6 AM (hoping the boxes update then!).Â


 It's FB's issue that doesn't allow to read msgs on mobile; stupid.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 11, 2013)

This is why CS is usually so vague- they could have been told by IT that it would update at midnight after all, so I don't necessarily think they were lying.  I would maybe wait a few hours before passing judgement- remember the social media reps wouldn't even be working between midnight and now- so it's not like they could respond.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

I know they were not working at 12 but then they shouldnt have given a time on a public forum if they were not sure, To me that is sloppy and just say we have issues since we launched our new site. Case closed im happy


----------



## EmJay (Jul 11, 2013)

Like someone said, and while I agree with everyone who says "don't break promises you can't keep", they've already done their duty by shipping out the box I paid for. But...it would be nice to see what I'm getting.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

My toddler woke me up early due to a nightmare. Then, I had to sneak my phone and to take a peek on BB's site. I was kinda disappointed that no July box contents showed up on both accts. Although, my 1st acct finally showed a shipment weighted .4650 due to arrive on July 17th. I'm relieved that its not a dup this time since my 2nd acct has a box weight of .5800. I guess I'm with kawaiimeows that I'm just gonna stop clicking away and be surprised. That's only IF I have this will power not to attempt to peek in between!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like someone said, and while I agree with everyone who says "don't break promises you can't keep", they've already done their duty by shipping out the box I paid for. But...it would be nice to see what I'm getting.


 I think I am a little mad cause I still have not gotten my June box, or any of the 5 seperate full size orders I place at the end of June yet.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Like someone said, and while I agree with everyone who says "don't break promises you can't keep", they've already done their duty by shipping out the box I paid for. But...it would be nice to see what I'm getting.Â


 Ditto


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 11, 2013)

> We are not mad at the products we get for ten bucks. I just dont like being told of two days that they are doing updates at this time or that time. *If they cant do it then fine, Just tell us the truth.* Dont have people wait up for nothing. Other companies have way better credit with this and the products they send out. We are upset with that and if your not that is your own choice and I can respect that


 This. On a positive note, my tracking just updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .5150


----------



## msbelle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today (way earlier than expected, which is def nice!!) but Bad news is, no ModelCo lipstick, Instain blush, or Curl Keeper!
> 
> ...


 
Since day one I've had polish as my splurge item. The only polish I've received is Color Club and this last one made four. I hate that polish and give the worst review every time and tell them I would never purchase this brand yet they keep sending it. smh. So when they did the new profile I just checked everything since I wasn't getting any polish, lol.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This.
> 
> ...


 Man I hope you get something good


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah people should not get free points for it, if you dont get your bag by the 29th then thats a whole new story. But not over an update, I just want a real answer.


 Actually, the reason people are mentioning it is that BB has a policy they'll ship out your box by the 10th at the latest, which is also when they update your page. If your box doesn't ship, they're supposed to give you points for it. :\

It doesn't matter actually. It doesn't hurt th em to give you points. Points = towards future products. It only hurts their business if they refund you, because the cost of giving you products is so low (considering inflation of cosmetics) compared to actually not getting your money.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

Yay I have a weight! .5150! now to search like a crazy woman for similar weights... ETA I also got my Nuance points after harassing Amanda again! I was soooo cranky this morning, no box update, had to put on a slightly damp dress for work (yeah, yeah I shouldn't put clothes I wanna wear in the dryer in the morning lol), and I think I might have been swaplifted, buuuuuuuuuuut I got a random free June box, I have some good trades coming, and most of all it's my Friday AND I'm on vacation next week!!!!!! :::::cheer dust:::::: :wizard: (I used to say I was spreading cheer dust around my old job, geez that place could get you in a bad mood!) I hope everyone gets updates and boxes and goodies, oh my! :flowers: :heart: :beer: :headphonedance: arty:


----------



## EmJay (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I am a little mad cause I still have not gotten my June box, or any of the 5 seperate full size orders I place at the end of June yet.


 I'm not saying everyone should sit around and be happy and I hope they get it together for you because they definitely have an obligation to you.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not saying everyone should sit around and be happy and I hope they get it together for you because they definitely have an obligation to you.


 Yeah I am happy with the stuff they sell, and what people get in their boxes and for 10 bucks its a steal. I just hate that I have been waiting on 2 boxes for over a month and 5 orders made on 5 differant days. I am a good customer who buys a lot. I get an email say to be patient. I think there is a good way to do customer service and a bad way. I just hope they fix it so I can stay with them.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 11, 2013)

I got a weight! I have .5030, now, who else has a box similar to that? Guess I'm going to be sifting through 50+ pages to figure out


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, the reason people are mentioning it is that BB has a policy they'll ship out your box by the 10th at the latest, which is also when they update your page. If your box doesn't ship, they're supposed to give you points for it. :\
> 
> It doesn't matter actually. It doesn't hurt th em to give you points. Points = towards future products. It only hurts their business if they refund you, because the cost of giving you products is so low (considering inflation of cosmetics) compared to actually not getting your money.


 Well I got my shipping email on the 9th and it said on my tracking it shipped on the 7th. Maybe they have shipped stuff and the tracking is just behind. Not sure....As long as my stuff isnt melted im trying to be patient lol


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice! That's my HG foundation! I hope you love it. It's perfect if you want medium coverage and just a light feeling all over.


I do like it  (I've had a sample before) but the sample they gave me was the lightest of the light (on my profile it says light-medium) and I'm not that light even when it's not summer and I'm not tan...so I'm mixing it but the foundation itself is really nice! Just dunno why they'd give me such a light color...I mean it's pale!  Like twilight vampire pale.  And in the summer when people are usually a shade or two darker than normal. Oh well. I got lucky that I have a darker sample to mix it with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Jul 11, 2013)

> I got a weight! I have .5030, now, who else has a box similar to that? Guess I'm going to be sifting through 50+ pages to figure outÂ


 My wt is 0.500, very close to yours. Expected delivery is 7/19. Pkg is still sitting in NY.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

Man I wish I had like a million points to get stuff for free.....Id buy a lot of the mud masks and sample packs.....maybe that hydration face spary. I almost bought that today. Anyone else try or use somthing like that?


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2013)

My second box weight finally updated. Weight equals .4690. It shouldn't be a dupe if my first box was .45 right?


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dashali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine is 0.4600 too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's my box weight too! And my box page still says June, so despite my greatest efforts I am going to be suprised this month because my box is out for delivery today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> may be the only one, but I _like _color club and twistband stuff. I'd be thrilled to get more of either.


 Me too!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I do like it  (I've had a sample before) but the sample they gave me was the lightest of the light (on my profile it says light-medium) and I'm not that light even when it's not summer and I'm not tan...so I'm mixing it but the foundation itself is really nice! Just dunno why they'd give me such a light color...I mean it's pale!  Like twilight vampire pale.  And in the summer when people are usually a shade or two darker than normal. Oh well. I got lucky that I have a darker sample to mix it with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am hoping that I don't get that foundation because the lightest shade is actually still too dark for me! I love that you described it as Twilight vampire pale; my cousin told me I was looking a little "Twilight-y" this past weekend.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 11, 2013)

> My toddler woke me up early due to a nightmare. Then, I had to sneak my phone and to take a peek on BB's site. I was kinda disappointed that no July box contents showed up on both accts. Although, my 1st acct finally showed a shipment weighted .4650 due to arrive on July 17th. I'm relieved that its not a dup this time since my 2nd acct has a box weight of .5800. I guess I'm with kawaiimeows that I'm just gonna stop clicking away and be surprised. That's only IF I have this will power not to attempt to peek in between!


 My baby woke me up at six, so I also thought "at least my bb page will be up," but oh well, no update for me. Is anyone's updating? Bc that is a bit weird. I don't mind it as much if I see other people getting updates bc I know it's just a matter of time (and I like seeing what other boxes weigh). I hope it is soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amen, this slow shipping on full sized products really needs to get fixed


 I never have a problem with it. My orders always ship the day I place them or the next day and I receive them in no more than 4 days. Maybe it has to do with inventory or something, but I've always commended their shipping for full size orders.


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box is coming today. I'm just going to log off and savor it without talking about it on here since they're delivering what I paid for. I still can't wrap my head around what there is to be upset about.


 Haha totally agree with you, but I can't say I've ever seen a BB thread without a ton of complaints each and every month. It's always something and at least this month it's not about crappy samples. Most of the boxes seem pretty decent so I don't mind if my box page not updating is the biggest deal this month.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am hoping that I don't get that foundation because the lightest shade is actually still too dark for me! I love that you described it as Twilight vampire pale; my cousin told me I was looking a little "Twilight-y" this past weekend.


 HAHA I am so pale to but I like being pale


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *teastrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did mean your dog. I have an IG too. Yours is so cute!


aww thank you. they're the best!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha totally agree with you, but I can't say I've ever seen a BB thread without a ton of complaints each and every month. It's always something and at least this month it's not about crappy samples. Most of the boxes seem pretty decent so I don't mind if my box page not updating is the biggest deal this month.


 Yeah samples look great this month. I hope I dont get dupes


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 11, 2013)

Still no box contents. Still no tracking or weight info. Sigh.


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah samples look great this month. I hope I dont get dupes


 I love your profile picture, that kitten is sooo cute!


----------



## cari12 (Jul 11, 2013)

> > My box is coming today. I'm just going to log off and savor it without talking about it on here since they're delivering what I paid for. I still can't wrap my head around what there is to be upset about.
> 
> 
> Haha totally agree with you, but I can't say I've ever seen a BB thread without a ton of complaints each and every month. It's always something and at least this month it's not about crappy samples. Most of the boxes seem pretty decent so I don't mind if my box page not updating is the biggest deal this month.


 I think most of us are just annoyed that they said something and didn't follow through on it.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 11, 2013)

> That's my box weight too! And my box page still says June, so despite my greatest efforts I am going to be suprised this month because my box is out for delivery today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 same weight, also no update and my box is out for delivery as well.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jul 11, 2013)

Tracking finally updated, and a box weight of 0.5450. Hopefully it is something great this month!

Still looking at the contents of my June box....*sigh*...


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think most of us are just annoyed that they said something and didn't follow through on it.


 Maybe something happened beyond their control?


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 11, 2013)

> It's FB's issue that doesn't allow to read msgs on mobile; stupid.


 are u using the app or the browser? I can't see comments on app but I can if I use the browser.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love your profile picture, that kitten is sooo cute!


 Aww thanks my cat and great dane love to sleep with each other lol


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


are u using the app or the browser? I can't see comments on app but I can if I use the browser.
yeah. same here. i went from my phone to my laptop to read the comments. i originally thought that they disabled comments or something.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> are u using the app or the browser? I can't see comments on app but I can if I use the browser.


 Both ðŸ˜’. App and Safari on iPhone. Maybe it's iPhone or mobiles in general.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 11, 2013)

> yeah. same here. i went from my phone to my laptop to read the comments. i originally thought that they disabled comments or something.


 I can see them if I use the browser on my phone to access Facebook.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

They're still telling people on FB that if you were billed on the 1st, your box should be updated. Is anyone's updated?


----------



## cari12 (Jul 11, 2013)

> > I think most of us are just annoyed that they said something and didn't follow through on it.
> 
> 
> Maybe something happened beyond their control?


 Maybe.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They're still telling people on FB that if you were billed on the 1st, your box should be updated.

Is anyone's updated?
not mine and they took my money on the 1st.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 11, 2013)

> Both ðŸ˜’. App and Safari on iPhone. Maybe it's iPhone or mobiles in general.


 maybe it is an iPhone thing. I have a droid and use Chrome mobile browser.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can see them if I use the browser on my phone to access Facebook.
oh. i tried safari on my iphone.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> yeah. same here. i went from my phone to my laptop to read the comments. i originally thought that they disabled comments or something.


 No they don't disable. I think it's either not enough support or memory to allow that feature for mobiles. It's so hard!!! Like waiting all day to get on computer to see the comments. Sometimes they couldn't do it so they go in a wrong post and say it bec they can't see their feedbacks from others lol. Like when you see totally off topic comments under how to do style a messy buns, etc. Make sense?


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

This is their response this morning... BIRCHBOX Hi ladies. Did you all pay on or before the 1st? If you did your page should be all updated. If you have any questions feel free to message us! Thanks!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is their response this morning...

BIRCHBOX
Hi ladies. Did you all pay on or before the 1st? If you did your page should be all updated. If you have any questions feel free to message us! Thanks!
&amp; i told them NOPE on there too, lol. 

eta: nope as in no update, but yes as in i paid on the 1st (autobilled)


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> maybe it is an iPhone thing. I have a droid and use Chrome mobile browser.


 Then it's is iPhones!! I've tried other paid browsers like atom or something for iPhone but the downloading took forever so I just don't have patience so I went back to safari. I knew Google and Apple were in a big nasty battle so I'm not sure if I can get chrome on iPhone at this point? The battle had to do with $$$ royalties to use Google map as part of iPhones. I haven't followed thru since that fiasco.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They're still telling people on FB that if you were billed on the 1st, your box should be updated.
> 
> Is anyone's updated?


 I don't see them addressing the issue at all today.


----------



## cari12 (Jul 11, 2013)

> This is their response this morning... BIRCHBOX Hi ladies. Did you all pay on or before the 1st? If you did your page should be all updated. If you have any questions feel free to message us! Thanks!


 That would be most of the subscriber base, right? Aren't we auto billed on the 1st?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Then they should share that information instead of blowing smoke up everyone's behinds and getting people's hopes up. "We are experiencing technical difficulties updating the site but IT is working hard on it and we hope to have your updates soon!" is better than "You will see you updates by 11:59pm EST." and not following through.


 Agreed!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

> &amp; i told them NOPE on there too, lol.Â


 You'd think they'd look into it since there are so many posts about it. Instead of asking us all to message them..


----------



## angienharry (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone order the mystery pick two pack yet??


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

> That would be most of the subscriber base, right? Aren't we auto billed on the 1st?


 Yep!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jul 11, 2013)

I get billed on the 1st every month...no update for me.


----------



## cari12 (Jul 11, 2013)

> > maybe it is an iPhone thing. I have a droid and use Chrome mobile browser.
> 
> 
> Then it's is iPhones!! I've tried other paid browsers like atom or something for iPhone but the downloading took forever so I just don't have patience so I went back to safari. I knew Google and Apple were in a big nasty battle so I'm not sure if I can get chrome on iPhone at this point? The battle had to do with $$$ royalties to use Google map as part of iPhones. I haven't followed thru since that fiasco.


 I'm using Chrome on my iPod touch right now just fine. Just installed an update on it in the past couple of days so I'm sure it is still in the App Store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astrick1 (Jul 11, 2013)

The payment came out in the 1st just got the shipping update last night. Box weight .4770 but my box page still has no update!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You'd think they'd look into it since there are so many posts about it. Instead of asking us all to message them..
mmhmm. bb is on that bull this morning.


----------



## cskeiser (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm an annual subscriber, using a laptop and I tried Google Chrome instead of Internet Explorer, and still no July box update.....


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Then they should share that information instead of blowing smoke up everyone's behinds and getting people's hopes up.
> ...


 Glad I am not the only one thinking that...I dont care if it late if you tell me its getting worked on


----------



## curlymason (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi all! This is my first post, but I've been thread stalking for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My tracking info finally updated with a delivery date of the 16th, and a weight of .4700. That seems low compared to the weights I'm seeing from everyone else, unless I missed a post. Still no box update for me either, even though I was billed on the 1st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone order the mystery pick two pack yet??


 I did


----------



## ReneeYoungblood (Jul 11, 2013)

So, my tracking never updated and the website didn't update to show me what box I was getting, but lo and behold, my Birchbox was in my mailbox!!!! Yay!!! I enjoyed being totally surprised and was pretty happy with the contents. 






ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick - Get Naked
purminerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40
Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream
Bobby Pins
Kerastase Chroma Riche-Cleanse + Masque Chroma Riche


----------



## angienharry (Jul 11, 2013)

> Hi all! This is my first post, but I've been thread stalking for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My tracking info finally updated with a delivery date of the 16th, and a weight of .4700. That seems low compared to the weights I'm seeing from everyone else, unless I missed a post. Still no box update for me either, even though I was billed on the 1st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Welcome to MakeUpTalk!!


----------



## cari12 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Hi all! This is my first post, but I've been thread stalking for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My tracking info finally updated with a delivery date of the 16th, and a weight of .4700. That seems low compared to the weights I'm seeing from everyone else, unless I missed a post. Still no box update for me either, even though I was billed on the 1st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine is .4750 and I've seen a couple others around that.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm so confused! Last night when I logged into my account at around 11:30 pm, my box page had updated and now it's back to the June box. I'm hoping it was a glitch because I wasn't too thrilled with that particular box anyway. Get it together, Birchbox! Is GlossyBox's sloppiness rubbing off on you?


----------



## 1BrainyBrunette (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm a yearly subscriber, and my box hasn't been updated either. I don't know what to make of the "if you were charged by the 1st, then your box should update". What about the yearly subscriptions? 

In other news, my box has finally moved from NY ---&gt; Ohio. Hopefully it'll make it's way BACK to NY (Western NY) soon!


----------



## curlymason (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been enjoying poking around MUT....it's nice to see other people as obsessed with makeup and skin care as I am!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

> Hi all! This is my first post, but I've been thread stalking for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My tracking info finally updated with a delivery date of the 16th, and a weight of .4700. That seems low compared to the weights I'm seeing from everyone else, unless I missed a post. Still no box update for me either, even though I was billed on the 1st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine is .46!


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 11, 2013)

> I'm using Chrome on my iPod touch right now just fine. Just installed an update on it in the past couple of days so I'm sure it is still in the App Store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Firefox may be another option for the iPhone folk. I also have it on my droid and can see facebook comments.


----------



## 1BrainyBrunette (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is .4750 and I've seen a couple others around that.


 My box is .4750 as well. I've noticed that there's a lot of boxes with similar weights this month.


----------



## curlymason (Jul 11, 2013)

> Mine is .4750 and I've seen a couple others around that.


 Ah, ok! Thanks! This is only my second month, so I'm not sure what 'normal' is!


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Then they should share that information instead of blowing smoke up everyone's behinds and getting people's hopes up.
> 
> "We are experiencing technical difficulties updating the site but IT is working hard on it and we hope to have your updates soon!" is better than "You will see you updates by 11:59pm EST." and not following through.


 They could have had it fixed yesterday so that the box pages would update by midnight and so they released that information and then something else went wrong overnight. IT issues sometimes take a while to figure out and fix and maybe they haven't had time to have the issue go from IT all the way to their social media reps?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No they don't disable. I think it's either not enough support or memory to allow that feature for mobiles. It's so hard!!! Like waiting all day to get on computer to see the comments. Sometimes they couldn't do it so they go in a wrong post and say it bec they can't see their feedbacks from others lol. Like when you see totally off topic comments under how to do style a messy buns, etc. Make sense?


Facebook automatically re-routes you to the mobile site from your phone.  Here's the url for the full site so you can read comments:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is .46!


 Mine too!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> I'm using Chrome on my iPod touch right now just fine. Just installed an update on it in the past couple of days so I'm sure it is still in the App Store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You saved my life! Finally uploading Chrome onto my iPhone! Whoo Whoot!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm automatically billed each month, but this month it didn't process until the 2nd. Weird!


----------



## jrenee (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarah576* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, this is pretty random, but I thought I'd share it here.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing!  I've wanted to try the Wei mask pods (hoping I get it in my box this month), but I never thought about putting mask on with a brush.  Good idea!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jul 11, 2013)

My #2 sub came in on Tues. And weighed .45 ( it was box #6). My main sub should arrive tomorrow, it only weighs .4050



> Hi all! This is my first post, but I've been thread stalking for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My tracking info finally updated with a delivery date of the 16th, and a weight of .4700. That seems low compared to the weights I'm seeing from everyone else, unless I missed a post. Still no box update for me either, even though I was billed on the 1st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 11, 2013)

> Facebook automatically re-routes you to the mobile site from your phone.Â  Here's the url for the full site so you can read comments: http://www.facebook.com/home.php


 I can also see them from the Facebook mobile website on both Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## jrenee (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *curlymason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi all!
> 
> This is my first post, but I've been thread stalking for a while
> ...


 Welcome to MUT!  Thread stalking is fun, but getting in on the posting action is better!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok so I buckled and called bb customer care, The person I spoke with didnt know of any issues with the udates for your box. She said it will update either today or tomorrow.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok well after downloaded Chrome and went on BB 's Facebook page. NO MESSAGE COMMENTS. I clicked on messages but it led me to private message. And message to the wall I can't see. Maybe it's just not an option for iPhone? I've never seen droid does it. My hubby has a droid but I don't wanna test it out. Is there something I need to look? The format from FB App and FB chrome and FB Safari are identical. So I can't see the messages.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1BrainyBrunette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a yearly subscriber, and my box hasn't been updated either. I don't know what to make of the "if you were charged by the 1st, then your box should update". What about the yearly subscriptions?
> 
> In other news, my box has finally moved from NY ---&gt; Ohio. Hopefully it'll make it's way BACK to NY (Western NY) soon!


 weird wonder why it goes to another state then back


----------



## Wrigleymaggie (Jul 11, 2013)

I was actually charged twice on the 1st, the email reply I received is that the second charge will be for my August box (saving that message for when I get charged again on 8/1) and no box update . I wish they would stop with the answers on FB that clearly are not true. Just say they are having technical difficulties or something and not say oh they will be updated by 11:59 on the 10th when that's not going to happen. Sorry just slightly annoyed since I paid twice this month they fluffed it off and I am going to have to deal with it again when they charge me for August and say oh that's for September.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2013)

my box, which weighs .45 was box 32

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb32


----------



## cari12 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Ok well after downloaded Chrome and went on BB 's Facebook page. NO MESSAGE COMMENTS. I clicked on messages but it led me to private message. And message to the wall I can't see. Maybe it's just not an option for iPhone? I've never seen droid does it. My hubby has a droid but I don't wanna test it out. Is there something I need to look? The format from FB App and FB chrome and FB Safari are identical. So I can't see the messages.


 Message comments?


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!  I've wanted to try the Wei mask pods (hoping I get it in my box this month), but I never thought about putting mask on with a brush.  Good idea!


 The full size comes with a brush, yay I just bought it today!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can also see them from the Facebook mobile website on both Chrome and Firefox.





> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Facebook automatically re-routes you to the mobile site from your phone.  Here's the url for the full site so you can read comments:
> ...


 I'm pretty sure it's just an iphone thing.  My iphone always re-routes me to mobile sites.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2013)

> They could have had it fixed yesterdayÂ so that the box pages would update by midnight and so they released that information and then something else went wrong overnight. IT issues sometimes take a while to figure out and fix and maybe they haven't had time to have the issue go from IT all the way to their social media reps?


 We call it IT whack-a-mole in my office. It can be very much like battling a hydra when you thought it was just a dragon.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

This is what I find so irritating about this whole thing... As subscribers, THEY bill US each month. I don't have a choice as to when I "send" them their payment every month. The way that they are wording it makes it sound like they are pushing blame on to the customer for not paying them by a certain time. I checked my bank account and my payment came out on the 2nd, not the 1st. So, by the way they are choosing to word things, I am being penalized by not getting updated since they didn't get the money 1 day earlier. None of this is in my control &amp; this has never been an issue before now. They need to stop blowing smoke and just say "Sorry! We are working on it!"

I wouldn't be angry at all if not for all of the obvious bullshitting that is taking place. They even skipped over half a dozen posts asking about the update to reply to one that is over 14 hours old and halfway down the page.


----------



## BarbieZ (Jul 11, 2013)

My box page hasn't updated yet...I'd like to see it, but I can live with that.

I'm more concerned about the fact that I got my shipping email at 3pm CDT on Saturday and my tracking STILL hasn't updated.  I can handle not seeing my box contents on the page for a few extra days, but the prospect of waiting goodness knows how long for the box itself (or not getting it at all, which has happened to me, too) is super frustrating.  I did go ahead and email them this morning; the auto reply said that they'd get back to me in 3 days.  Super duper!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

How do you find whats in what box and that boes number? I saw someone did it for us but id like to know to do it too lol


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm automatically billed each month, but this month it didn't process until the 2nd. Weird!


 The same thing happened on my account, and there was no reason for the delay as far as I can tell because the money was there.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Ok well after downloaded Chrome and went on BB 's Facebook page. NO MESSAGE COMMENTS. I clicked on messages but it led me to private message. And message to the wall I can't see. Maybe it's just not an option for iPhone? I've never seen droid does it. My hubby has a droid but I don't wanna test it out.

Is there something I need to look? The format from FB App and FB chrome and FB Safari are identical. So I can't see the messages.
Do you mean comments on wall posts that BB has made or posts on BB's wall that have been made by individual users? I can see the former but not the latter on my iPhone, and it's been that way as far as I can remember. I never even realised until just now haha because I don't really use facebook that much and the only fan page I stalk on my phone is the one of my favourite band (ever since they announced a North American tour), and they don't show user made posts on their wall on the desktop version either.


----------



## mckondik (Jul 11, 2013)

The gum still mocks me... My weight is .4050 due Monday, though I'm thinking Ill get it Saturday by the latest. This is my main old-lady account, not sure what the old lady box is this month. I will find out soon though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

BIRCHBOX Hi there, we truly apologize for the disappointment. We are working on this right now and you should see an update shortly.
Like Â· Reply Â· 11:41pm (2 minutes ago)


----------



## cari12 (Jul 11, 2013)

> > Ok well after downloaded Chrome and went on BB 's Facebook page. NO MESSAGE COMMENTS. I clicked on messages but it led me to private message. And message to the wall I can't see. Maybe it's just not an option for iPhone? I've never seen droid does it. My hubby has a droid but I don't wanna test it out. Is there something I need to look? The format from FB App and FB chrome and FB Safari are identical. So I can't see the messages.
> 
> 
> Do you mean comments on wall posts that BB has made or posts on BB's wall that have been made by individual users? I can see the former but not the latter on my iPhone, and it's been that way as far as I can remember. I never even realised until just now haha because I don't really use facebook that much and the only fan page I stalk on my phone is the one of my favourite band (ever since they announced a North American tour), and they don't show user made posts on their wall on the desktop version either.


 I'm looking at user made posts on BB's FB page (in non mobile) on chrome on my iPod touch.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gifThis is what I find so irritating about this whole thing... As subscribers, THEY bill US each month. I don't have a choice as to when I "send" them their payment every month. The way that they are wording it makes it sound like they are pushing blame on to the customer for not paying them by a certain time. I checked my bank account and my payment came out on the 2nd, not the 1st. So, by the way they are choosing to word things, I am being penalized by not getting updated since they didn't get the money 1 day earlier. None of this is in my control &amp; this has never been an issue before now. They need to stop blowing smoke and just say "Sorry! We are working on it!"
> 
> I wouldn't be angry at all if not for all of the obvious bullshitting that is taking place. They even skipped over half a dozen posts asking about the update to reply to one that is over 14 hours old and halfway down the page.


 Nope, it has nothing to do with when you paid because I paid in November.  By their logic I should've had my page updated last year



  I'm sort of looking forward to getting an actual suprise this month, but it is wacked they dont even seem to know that we cant see our box pages LOL


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 11, 2013)

Lex- if you go into safari and open up Facebook and click on the three bar icon and scroll allllll the way to the bottom it will say "desktop site" or something like that. If you click that, it will open up in safari just like you were on your computer! hope this helps!



> Both ðŸ˜’. App and Safari on iPhone. Maybe it's iPhone or mobiles in general.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 11, 2013)

> I think most of us are just annoyed that they said something and didn't follow through on it.


 It's just hard for me to care when I'm getting what I paid for. My fiancÃ© does technical support and people basically treat him the same exact way people treat birchbox if the littlest thing goes wrong. Our box is going to update eventually, most everybody's boxes have shipped (at least I haven't seen anyone complain about it), at this point it's like people want to find something to complain about. I doubt they're twiddling their thumbs and watching us suffer, even though a lot of people act like BB is out to get them.


----------



## littlemissvixen (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tracking finally updated, and a box weight of 0.5450. Hopefully it is something great this month!
> 
> Still looking at the contents of my June box....*sigh*...


box twins! my tracking finally showed up this morning after being mia for three days. i wonder what they're going to say about the box update flip-flopping...


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tasertag (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

weird wonder why it goes to another state then back


It's probably the closest major distribution facility to her place. There probably isn't another closer in NY.


----------



## cari12 (Jul 11, 2013)

> > I think most of us are just annoyed that they said something and didn't follow through on it.
> 
> 
> It's just hard for me to care when I'm getting what I paid for. My fiancÃ© does technical support and people basically treat him the same exact way people treat birchbox if the littlest thing goes wrong. Our box is going to update eventually, most everybody's boxes have shipped (at least I haven't seen anyone complain about it), at this point it's like people want to find something to complain about. I doubt they're twiddling their thumbs and watching us suffer, even though a lot of people act like BB is out to get them.


 Sigh. And ditto Trix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Message comments?


 Yes message comments left on Birchbox's wall that isn't available to see from mobile only on PC.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think most of us are just annoyed that they said something and didn't follow through on it.
> ...


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> FINALLY! The response they should have had all along.


 LOL I know right. I live in Japan so it takes me weeks to get my BB so I like to see what im getting so I can sit there for a month and know before my box gets to me lol


----------



## cari12 (Jul 11, 2013)

> > Message comments?
> 
> 
> Yes message comments left on Birchbox's wall that isn't available to see from mobile only on PC.


 Like the "posts by others"? I'm looking at them right now on my iPod in chrome in full site mode


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Do you mean comments on wall posts that BB has made or posts on BB's wall that have been made by individual users? I can see the former but not the latter on my iPhone, and it's been that way as far as I can remember. I never even realised until just now haha because I don't really use facebook that much and the only fan page I stalk on my phone is the one of my favourite band (ever since they announced a North American tour), and they don't show user made posts on their wall on the desktop version either.


 Yes that's what I'm talking about. Yeah that's what I figured that it is iPhone thing or Mobile devices in general due to not enough memory to support for small devices VS bigger memory on PC. Someone mentioned on this I could view it but I knew it wasn't possible. At least I tried.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 11, 2013)

> I'm looking at user made posts on BB's FB page (in non mobile) on chrome on my iPod touch.


 this is what works for me on my droid using the mobile Facebook site on both Chrome and Firefox: -go to BB page -scroll down and select "Recent Post by Others" it is usually right under the description/info box for the company page. sometimes it may be after a post if they have a post tagged to stay on top. hope this helps. it's possible that it's just not an iPhone option on the mobile site.


----------



## curlymason (Jul 11, 2013)

If you're on an iPad or iPhone, you can open Facebook in safari and see the full page with comments. They just don't show up on the app!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm looking at user made posts on BB's FB page (in non mobile) on chrome on my iPod touch.


 ooh, non-mobile makes sense! I'd get cranky over clicking the wrong links or zooming in and having to scroll 3298473x sideways to get to the part of the page I want to see haha. I have the attention span/patience of a 5 year old, it's really kind of ridiculous.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 11, 2013)

> We get it. You don't care. So why continue to make the same comments about it? Just ignore the complaining and carry on instead of contributing to it.Â


 I'm not the only one who continuously makes "the same comments" about things but if you don't like it you can ignore it too :]


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes that's what I'm talking about. Yeah that's what I figured that it is iPhone thing or Mobile devices in general due to not enough memory to support for small devices VS bigger memory on PC. Someone mentioned on this I could view it but I knew it wasn't possible. At least I tried.


 Lexxie did you try this? I can view both wall posts and comments on my iphone when I use this link to get to the full FB site.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php


----------



## cari12 (Jul 11, 2013)

> > I'm looking at user made posts on BB's FB page (in non mobile) on chrome on my iPod touch.
> 
> 
> this is what works for me on my droid using the mobile Facebook site on both Chrome and Firefox: -go to BB page -scroll down and select "Recent Post by Others" it is usually right under the description/info box for the company page. sometimes it may be after a post if they have a post tagged to stay on top. hope this helps. click


 I'm confused. Are you directing that at me? Because I've had it all figured out already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol!


----------



## Trystelle (Jul 11, 2013)

Just got my box! 4 days early!  The weight is .46 .  The contents include : (spoiler)

The Bobbi pins in green

Color Club Nail polish in London Calling (so much nicer than the coral from last month)

The Modelco lipstick in Peony

The Dt Jart Ceramidin (yeah!)

Caudalie Divine legs tanning creme

So much nicer than last month's old lady box!

Trystelle


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's just hard for me to care when I'm getting what I paid for. My fiancÃ© does technical support and people basically treat him the same exact way people treat birchbox if the littlest thing goes wrong. Our box is going to update eventually, most everybody's boxes have shipped (at least I haven't seen anyone complain about it), at this point it's like people want to find something to complain about. I doubt they're twiddling their thumbs and watching us suffer, even though a lot of people act like BB is out to get them.


 
I feel the same way.   I also think Birchbox has never really wanted to ruin the surprise for their subscribers anyway.  Yea they put out a video each month and more recently have started doing a few spoilers on their facebook but I think they sincerely want you to be surprised which is why your box page isn't supposed to be updated until your box ships (or even later



).  You can't call them and ask them what is going to be in your box (like sample society) and you cant trust their facebook page to give you all the contents of your box (like ipsy).  Its going to be okayyyyyyy guys.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> If you're on an iPad or iPhone, you can open Facebook in safari and see the full page with comments. They just don't show up on the app!


 Not on my iPhone and iPad I see comments on features when they promote like which do you like (on braids pictures) and i can see it. I don't see an option to see comments on wall from other users. It's only available on PC. Lucky you are able to view it on droid. So then it's iphone'thing? Has anyone Has that issue with iPhone 5 ? I have 4s and will wait for 6 or 7 because I'm hoping for a big upgrade so it's worth to buy. It's not worth to buy the 5 since there are small changes between 4s to 5. Ok sorry totally off topic


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> I'm looking at user made posts on BB's FB page (in non mobile) on chrome on my iPod touch.


 Sadly I don't have iPod. Just iPhone and iPad. Maybe software?


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We get it. You don't care. So why continue to make the same comments about it?


 I think the same could be said about the complainers.  We get it, the box updates are delayed.  The boxes are not though!  I try not to let little things like that ruffle my feathers.


----------



## cari12 (Jul 11, 2013)

> > I'm looking at user made posts on BB's FB page (in non mobile) on chrome on my iPod touch.
> 
> 
> Sadly I don't have iPod. Just iPhone and iPad. Maybe software?


 Pretty sure they all run on the same OS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> If you're on an iPad or iPhone, you can open Facebook in safari and see the full page with comments. They just don't show up on the app!


 Sorry I missed your message. The posts kept popping up so fast and couldn't keep up it. Ok let me try the safari and change to desktop.


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the same could be said about the complainers.  We get it, the box updates are delayed.  The boxes are not though!  I try not to let little things like that ruffle my feathers.


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> We get it. You don't care. So why continue to make the same comments about it? Just ignore the complaining and carry on instead of contributing to it.


 It's hard to just ignore the constant complaining when it buries everything else. What's annoying is that these threads are turning more and more into the FB mob and it's just a total downer. I don't like coming on here just to read page after page of the same complaints over and over (which is why I avoid the FB wall mostly) and in fact I think there is an entire thread dedicated to Birchbox Issues so I wish the mods would re-direct the ongoing complaints - like box pages not updating - over to there or start a new thread. Or maybe each month we can just have a "Birchbox - Positives" thread and a "Birchbox - Negatives" thread so that everyone is happy lol.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

Well lets all just get along ladies...we are all here for the same reason      MAKEUP!!!!


----------



## DarlinNikki (Jul 11, 2013)

Box page still isn't updated but according to my tracking info as of 7:21am my box is at my local post office. Guess I sucsessfully didn't peek.


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We call it IT whack-a-mole in my office. It can be very much like battling a hydra when you thought it was just a dragon.


 LOL exactly. Good analogy.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

BINGO! It was definitely need to change from mobile to desktop version!!! Thank you !!!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> BINGO! It was definitely need to change from mobile to desktop version!!! Thank you !!!


 Can you see fb comments on your iphone now? If so can you tell me how


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jul 11, 2013)

I messaged Birchbox half an hour ago about the updates and they just messaged back.  Pretty quick! 

"Thanks for writing in. We are sorry for the trouble. We are aware of this issue and we are working on updating everything as quickly as possible. We appreciate your patience!

Best,
Sarah"

This response would have been fine yesterday but I'm sad that I wasted time yesterday constantly refreshing and feeling disappointed.  They did say _by _11:59 PM... I woke up thinking that it has to updated by now!  Nope, nothing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> BINGO! It was definitely need to change from mobile to desktop version!!! Thank you !!!


 THANK YOU CURLYMASON! (Sorry I couldn't find your name on my iphone so now I'm on PC.)


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm starting to sympathize a little more with BB right now because I'm just starting on a digital model for my internship and I can't even get the file I need to open up in the program lol, which quite frankly is a little bit embarrassing.


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Trystelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box! 4 days early!  The weight is .46 .  The contents include : (spoiler)
> 
> ...


 O.M.G. This is an awesome box!!!!! I would use everything! My weight is .46 too and it's out for delivery right now. I'm going to be so happy if I get the same thing!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 11, 2013)

> It's hard to just ignore the constant complaining when it buries everything else. What's annoying is that these threads are turning more and more into the FB mob and it's just a total downer. I don't like coming on here just to read page after page of the sameÂ complaints over and overÂ (whichÂ is why I avoid the FB wallÂ mostly)Â and in fact I think there is an entire thread dedicated to Birchbox Issues so I wish the mods wouldÂ re-direct the ongoing complaints - like box pages not updating - over to there or start a new thread. Or maybe each month we can just have a "Birchbox - Positives" thread and aÂ "Birchbox - Negatives" thread so that everyone is happy lol.


 Thank you for saying what's been on my mind. I've been having second thoughts about coming to this topic lately because it feels more and more like the Facebook mob. I'm not saying the complaints are invalid, I think they're valid, but they're a downer and make it hard for me to get excited about my box. Regardless, I can bring up your suggestion to the other moderators when I get off work.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 11, 2013)

> I'm confused. Are you directing that at me? Because I've had it all figured out already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol!


 Sorry. I was losing track of who was having a problem.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for saying what's been on my mind. I've been having second thoughts about coming to this topic lately because it feels more and more like the Facebook mob. I'm not saying the complaints are invalid, I think they're valid, but they're a downer and make it hard for me to get excited about my box. Regardless, I can bring up your suggestion to the other moderators when I get off work.


 I think thats a great idea, im getting bored if it too. I am starting to feel bad for BB customer service and all the emails they are getting. I made my peace ealier and so has all others so lets talk makeup


----------



## cari12 (Jul 11, 2013)

> > It's hard to just ignore the constant complaining when it buries everything else. What's annoying is that these threads are turning more and more into the FB mob and it's just a total downer. I don't like coming on here just to read page after page of the sameÂ complaints over and overÂ (whichÂ is why I avoid the FB wallÂ mostly)Â and in fact I think there is an entire thread dedicated to Birchbox Issues so I wish the mods wouldÂ re-direct the ongoing complaints - like box pages not updating - over to there or start a new thread. Or maybe each month we can just have a "Birchbox - Positives" thread and aÂ "Birchbox - Negatives" thread so that everyone is happy lol.
> 
> 
> Thank you for saying what's been on my mind. I've been having second thoughts about coming to this topic lately because it feels more and more like the Facebook mob. I'm not saying the complaints are invalid, I think they're valid, but they're a downer and make it hard for me to get excited about my box. Regardless, I can bring up your suggestion to the other moderators when I get off work.


 Understandable. It's also an issue where a large majority of us are effected so its naturally going to be discussed a bit more. It sounds like they are working on it and I'm sure it'll blow over and we'll be on to exciting box chatter soon :-D


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is what I find so irritating about this whole thing... As subscribers, THEY bill US each month. I don't have a choice as to when I "send" them their payment every month. The way that they are wording it makes it sound like they are pushing blame on to the customer for not paying them by a certain time. I checked my bank account and my payment came out on the 2nd, not the 1st. So, by the way they are choosing to word things, I am being penalized by not getting updated since they didn't get the money 1 day earlier. None of this is in my control &amp; this has never been an issue before now. They need to stop blowing smoke and just say "Sorry! We are working on it!"
> I wouldn't be angry at all if not for all of the obvious bullshitting that is taking place. They even skipped over half a dozen posts asking about the update to reply to one that is over 14 hours old and halfway down the page.


 I agree with you. Do I think Birchbox is doing this on purpose to piss people off? Of course not. Should they just be upfront about their IT issues, sure, why not? Most people would be more understanding of that than if they were to, say, state that the updates will be posted by a definitive time only to have it not happen. People tend to get even angrier when they feel a promise has been broken. Although BB is trying their best, their CS responses are contributing to the problem.

If this upsets anyone then by all means, feel your feelings. I'm a little annoyed. It's not going to ruin my day, but we are in a thread on a make-up forum discussing a beauty subscription box after all. There are only so many things I can opine on when we're talking about such a specific and narrow topic, so I'm not sure why the griping is an issue here... Most of us aren't even seriously complaining anyway. *shrugs*


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jul 11, 2013)

Don't know if it is because I messaged Birchbox individually but my page just updated!!


----------



## dotybird (Jul 11, 2013)

My page just updated and I am one of the ones that got charged on July 3rd!!!


----------



## curlymason (Jul 11, 2013)

> Not on my iPhone and iPad I see comments on features when they promote like which do you like (on braids pictures) and i can see it. I don't see an option to see comments on wall from other users. It's only available on PC. Lucky you are able to view it on droid. So then it's iphone'thing? Has anyone Has that issue with iPhone 5 ? I have 4s and will wait for 6 or 7 because I'm hoping for a big upgrade so it's worth to buy. It's not worth to buy the 5 since there are small changes between 4s to 5. Ok sorry totally off topic


 Weird...I'm on my iPad, and I can see the comments.


----------



## Linz31 (Jul 11, 2013)

I am up and running too!


----------



## Steffi (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine just updated too! Getting box 2 apparently.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm updated!!!!! I'm getting Box 1 and I am pretty much SUPER PSYCHED!!!!!!!! Ummmmm wait I dunno what the box number is but still SUPER PSYCHED! Lol!


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine updated too, I didn't message them or anything.  I'm pretty happy, but I wish they would call hair 'oil' hair 'serum' instead because if the first ingredient isn't oil, it isn't oil.  I'm the grumpy hair oil hater.  A bottle of pure Argan from Shea Terra works better for me and is more cost effective.

(I'm happy with my box though--#26)


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jul 11, 2013)

Getting box 3 ladies, wooohooo.


Your July Products



 Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect Ships Free


 Benefit it's potent! eye cream Ships Free


 DDFÂ® Acne Control Treatment Ships Free


 Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six Ships Free



 theBalmÂ® cosmetics InStainÂ® Long-Wearing Powder Staining


----------



## cari12 (Jul 11, 2013)

Update! Box 14. I knew I was going to get the Juicy. Lol.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

So my box page just updated and it is showing that I'm getting the CC nail polish again. NOOOOOOoooooooooo...


----------



## EmJay (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine updated! Getting box 3 as well.


----------



## JessP (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine updated as well! Box 3 with a weight of .5450 and I love it!



Spoiler



I already have 2 Instains from the Balm sale a few months ago so I'm hoping for a different shade - love those blushes!


----------



## aricukier (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow my box is not what I wanted at all. And it says I'm getting the nail polish again but I didn't get dupe product points. I should message them when I get my box right?


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm kinda over the disappointment now. It's only a $10 box and it will probably get delivered before Monday (if USPS forwards my mail correctly). A week from now I probably will have forgotten about this anyways. :marchmellow: Glitches happen.


----------



## shann (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine updated....woohoo!!! I have a weight of .5150 and I am getting box 27!!!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

How do we find out what the box number is?


----------



## tasertag (Jul 11, 2013)

Getting Box 4. Instain is going on my tradelist when I get it. Hopefully today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Getting a fragrance (atelier) like I wanted but not really the one I particularly wanted. SOOOO excited about the dry shampoo, I wanted it last month and I'm getting it this month!


----------



## Shannon28 (Jul 11, 2013)

Not sure what number it is, but I'm getting

Caldrea body lotion

Beauty protector shampoo and conditioner

instain

tan towels

I'm stoked to try the instain, I love a good blush. I really wanted bobby pins, but I'm guessing I can trade for them. I hope the sample sizes are good on the first 3 products.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 11, 2013)

Box updated and its #2. Sad that there's no instain but excited about girl meets pearl since I've always wanted to try it but never wanted to use all my points on a full size. Also a lovely member gave me a instain a month ago so I can't complain about not getting another. And let me tell you that blush IS all its cracked up to be.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 11, 2013)

my box updated! 

getting box 3 with

benefit it's potent eye cream

birchbox bobby pins ddf acne control treatment
number 4 super comb prep and protect
the balm instain
 
 
WOOOOHOOOO! I sooo wanted the instain! Even though I have like 3, I want a mini. lol.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's hard to just ignore the constant complaining when it buries everything else. What's annoying is that these threads are turning more and more into the FB mob and it's just a total downer. I don't like coming on here just to read page after page of the same complaints over and over (which is why I avoid the FB wall mostly) and in fact I think there is an entire thread dedicated to Birchbox Issues so I wish the mods would re-direct the ongoing complaints - like box pages not updating - over to there or start a new thread. Or maybe each month we can just have a "Birchbox - Positives" thread and a "Birchbox - Negatives" thread so that everyone is happy lol.


I dont really want to have to follow 2 or 3 different BB threads for the month just to get up to speed an all things Birchbox.  What if your box has a missing or damaged item, which thread does that go in?  Or does it all depend on how you word it? I dont mind that people keep posting that their page hasnt updated, since I'm already on here checking other things it saves me trip to the BB site.  I also dont mind if people want to say that it's annoying to keep hearing the pages aren't updated.  I feel like if has to do with July BB, it belongs in this thread.  That's just me



.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 11, 2013)

Updated! BB45. Although, I got a duplicate wanderlust nail polish. Aren't the suppose to send points for doing that, or do I need to contact them? Other than that...even with the repeat, it's a pretty awesome box.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

I understand that the new website changed. I can't seem to find my box #. I went on box and clicked down woman's box. It's showing box #1 I went into my acct setting and not seeing anything to click on a correct box #. Anyone? Maybe I should go lioness90's post and search thru box numbers to figure out what box is that.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow my box is not what I wanted at all. And it says I'm getting the nail polish again but I didn't get dupe product points. I should message them when I get my box right?


 Definitely. I know I plan on it. I am hoping that this is somehow a mistake and I will end up with a dupe free box but with all of the issues Birchbox has been having this month, I'm not counting on it.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

me too yayayayayay



> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting box 3 ladies, wooohooo.
> 
> ...


----------



## starfighter82 (Jul 11, 2013)

Box 28. Blush and a CC cream? I am excited!


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine hasn't updated bit my box weight. is .48 and supposed to get it next Tuesday


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Ann--I'll PM you, but I still don't know what I'm getting so I could get lucky. Either way, you should have no trouble trading it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 sorry gal no Instain for me.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I dont really want to have to follow 2 or 3 different BB threads for the month just to get up to speed an all things Birchbox.  What if your box has a missing or damaged item, which thread does that go in?  Or does it all depend on how you word it? I dont mind that people keep posting that their page hasnt updated, since I'm already on here checking other things it saves me trip to the BB site.  I also dont mind if people want to say that it's annoying to keep hearing the pages aren't updated.  I feel like if has to do with July BB, it belongs in this thread.  That's just me
> ...


 Yes! I want to hear the good and the bad. 

Glad to see that the box pages have updated. I'm getting pretty much what I wanted. I'm enjoying the two box subscription I have going on. It makes me more satisfied with my BB experience. I'm getting Box 4 and 11. Woo hoo!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box updated and its #2. Sad that there's no instain but excited about girl meets pearl since I've always wanted to try it but never wanted to use all my points on a full size. Also a lovely member gave me a instain a month ago so I can't complain about not getting another. And let me tell you that blush IS all its cracked up to be.


 Hopefully I will see it in a future box or perhaps I can trade for it. I have gotten so many blushes lately so I'm in no hurry but the rave reviews are certainly intriguing!


----------



## EmJay (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I understand that the new website changed. I can't seem to find my box #. I went on box and clicked down woman's box. It's showing box #1 I went into my acct setting and not seeing anything to click on a correct box #. Anyone? Maybe I should go lioness90's post and search thru box numbers to figure out what box is that.


 The BirchBox website doesn't show the box number on the box page, as far as I know. I just use the box sneak peaks that are posted every time.

**HHummel explains it, and taught me something as well**


----------



## HHummel (Jul 11, 2013)

> I understand that the new website changed. I can't seem to find my box #. I went on box and clicked down woman's box. It's showing box #1 I went into my acct setting and not seeing anything to click on a correct box #. Anyone? Maybe I should go lioness90's post and search thru box numbers to figure out what box is that.


 Go to the bottom where it list all your boxes, click Julys and in the URL box the last number in the line is your box number


----------



## aricukier (Jul 11, 2013)

> Definitely. I know I plan on it. I am hoping that this is somehow a mistake and I will end up with a dupe free box but with all of the issues Birchbox has been having this month, I'm not counting on it.Â


 Well what's sad about my box is that the dupe nail polish is the best part! No thank you to the leg bronzer and face cream.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

Okay it's box 27! I'm getting the instain and I think I'll probably trade that. I cannot wait to try the beauty protector shampoo and conditioner!


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 11, 2013)

OMG as soon as I'm over the glitch, the site updates lol! I got a decent Birchbox


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



DDF Acne stuff, Caldrea body lotion, InStain, and India Oil Not thrilled about the body lotion - I already have tons of lotion.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 11, 2013)

> Hopefully I will see it in a future box or perhaps I can trade for it. I have gotten so many blushes lately so I'm in no hurry but the rave reviews are certainly intriguing!Â


 Same. I'm especially overloaded with blushes from thebalm. I'm just so in love with all the instain colors since they seem more like "classic" blush colors to me. Since they sampled hot mama and Mary loumanizer a few months in a row I'm hoping they'll do the same with the instains.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 11, 2013)

Does it only count as a dupe if you get the same color? Anyway, I love nail polish. The more the merrier. I got the white shade last month and loved it.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 11, 2013)

to everyone getting a box #3: 

LUCKY LUCKY LUCKY!!!!!! I am totally feeling that box!!! I am refusing to cheat!!!! I think i'll get it today or tomorrow, so i figure I can hold out! 

My tracking finally updated and it mysteriously appeared a state away yesterday. usually when it hits that post i get it the next day and it was there yesterday, so fingers crossed!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jul 11, 2013)

Getting box 3 and 2, not so excited about 2 since it's either a dupe of something i've gotten in my other sub or of box 3 ----- anyone wanna do a full box trade????


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like I will have some DDF up for trade. I wasn't one of the ones hoping for instain, rather a benefit product. Trades here I come!! What I find perplexing (at this point, I'm not sure I should be shocked) is that I got two acne products on two accounts that indicate no interest in acne products. Oh well! Not my favorite month. Not the most awesome boxes (for me, personally), but I'm definitely excited to try some new products!! Especially something I can compare to my beauty protector! Hope everyone's pages finally got updated!!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Definitely. I know I plan on it. I am hoping that this is somehow a mistake and I will end up with a dupe free box but with all of the issues Birchbox has been having this month, I'm not counting on it.
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jul 11, 2013)

Getting box 3 I believe:





Happy about blush, number 4 comb prep and protect (my hair gets knotty easier now that it is long), and the bobby pins.

I am on the fence about the Benefit eye cream - I really hated their face wash from this line...so I guess I will try it.

My face isn't acne prone - I just get small break outs with my cycle and the occasional deep zit that won't come to the surface - I changed my profile after I saw this.  

Not a horrible box - but will be curious as to the size of the samples.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2013)

My page is showing Box 2 and I'm not convinced that's what I'm actually getting.  My weight was .5250 and I've seen this box posted with weights of .4950 and .5050.  I know it's not an exact science but it seems like it could be off (and I hope so because I wanted the Marcelle or tanning stuff so bad).  Anywho, its out for delivery so I'll find out soon!


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 11, 2013)

So pretty happy with my box this month Benta Berry face cream, Eyeko eyeliner, Kerastase Masque, Bobby Pins, and Marcelle BB cream pretty good for my first month back in over a year.Wont be using the Benta Berry Face Cream though.


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Mine updated as well! Box 3 with a weight of .5450 and I love it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 That's a perfect box! :applaus:


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Jul 11, 2013)

WooHoo! Just checked and it updated! Getting box 12.

Your July Products 


 Caldrea Body Lotion Ships Free


 theBalmÂ® cosmetics InStainÂ® Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush Ships Free


 Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Shampoo Ships Free


 Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition Ships Free
  



 TanTowelÂ® Classic Formula Self-Tan Towelettes Half Body Ships Free

My box weight is .66, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## pinkpeonies (Jul 11, 2013)

My box is now showing - it's #13. I'm going to re-weigh it when it comes, I wonder if it was a typo and was actually .51, rather than the .81 indicated by tracking... I'm super happy with my box!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like I am getting Box 29 on my main account. *womp womp* Nothing exciting there.

I didn't renew my gift subscription until a few days ago so that one hasn't updated yet. Hopefully I get something fun!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 11, 2013)

My box updated too! Box 16 for me.

Benefit b.right! Radiant Skincare intro kit

Curl Keeper
Dr. Jart Ceramidin Cream
PÃ¼r CC cream
Bobby pins
 
Not bad! I'm kind of laughing because there's 3 face products in my box and I RARELY use any, but hey, sample sizes, SPF, they'll come in handy for my beach trip next month. Thrilled to get the Curl Keeper and the bobby pins are adorable and will definitely be used, I hope they're green!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness! I'm kind of really sad! My box updated &amp; I'm not only getting one sample that I got in last month's box, but I'm getting TWO samples that I got in last month's box . . . both of which I disliked. (Furlesse 11's &amp; the wanderlust polish) What a bummer!!! I checked my points &amp; I did NOT receive the "sorry for the DOUBLE duplicates this month" note. Guess I better email them. What's even more depressing is that the other 3 samples are not to my liking either (twistband [my 3rd variation] I have short hair &amp; can't put my hair up, klorane dry shampoo which never seems to work on my hair for some reason, &amp; the Youngblood hydrating mineral powder which I've tried before &amp; am allergic to.). Oh well, you win some &amp; you lose some. Maybe I'll try for a full box swap this month. I'm going to have to buy some of the cute bobby pins too because I was DYING for them &amp; didn't. Got my fingers crossed for a better box in August!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 11, 2013)

Box 38. I'm bummed I'm not getting an InStain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Here are links to all of the July combos:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here are the box links again... I think there's more now though. I'm jelly of everyone who got box #3!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My page is showing Box 2 and I'm not convinced that's what I'm actually getting.  My weight was .5250 and I've seen this box posted with weights of .4950 and .5050.  I know it's not an exact science but it seems like it could be off (and I hope so because I wanted the Marcelle or tanning stuff so bad).  Anywho, its out for delivery so I'll find out soon!

Fingers crossed that your box page is wrong so I can hold on to the hope that mine is as well!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

Has anyone gotten the eye cream? If so is the sample tiny?


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 11, 2013)

Yay!  I like my box this month, mostly because I'm getting the InStain!  I'm a little nervous because all the ones I've seen sent out are in the one shade I already own.  I wonder if they're sampling different colors or just Swiss Dot?

I usually want my BB to be a surprise, but after a disappointing welcome box on my gift sub I wanted to prepare myself for potential disappointment.  This box makes up for my welcome box "dud!" I think it will arrive on Monday.  Woo hoo!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 11, 2013)

Box updated!! I'm getting box 32.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine updated as well! Box 3 with a weight of .5450 and I love it!
> 
> I already have 2 Instains from the Balm sale a few months ago so I'm hoping for a different shade - love those blushes!
> ...


----------



## 1BrainyBrunette (Jul 11, 2013)

Yay for an update! I'm box # 35 (my shipping weight is .4750)I'm getting:

DDF Acne Control - I need to take acne off my profile. I started using the Suki Clear Skin system, and my acne has been under control (knocks on wood)
Keratase Shampoo and Conditioner - I want to try this on my color treated hair
Pur Minerals CC Cream - I currently use Clinique's CC Cream and love it...but I'll give this a try
Wei Mask and Purifying Beads - Again, I've been using the Suki kit, but I'll mix this in.
 
Overall, not a bad box. I wanted the dry shampoo though. I had a travel sized Klarone, but I lost it on a recent trip. I only got to use it once, but I really liked it. I'll probably use my points to buy a full sized one and get the free shipping this month. I also wanted to try the InStain Blush...but oh well.
  I am VERY excited that I'm getting 6 products....yay for 60 more points!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 11, 2013)

Yay, box pages! 



I'm getting box # 19:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb19.  Although I am not getting an Instain, I am happy to receive the lipstick and bobby pins!  The Dr. Jart and Caudalie don't interest me, but I am happy regardless, since I am receiving two items that I think I will like! The odd thing is that I received the CC nail polish from this collection last month but was not awarded points for the dupe.  If I get it in a different color I won't really mind though.  Overall, not one of my top choice boxes, but a pretty good box for me!  I'm happy!


----------



## Linnake (Jul 11, 2013)

Super bummed, duplicate boxes and not great ones at that. Box 43. Curly hair something, divine legs, antioxidant face wash, pins and the pur cc cream. Trades here I come!


----------



## sammajamma (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello Ladies! 

My box page updated and I'm getting the box with the caudalie, pins, dr. jart, model co lipstick, and color club.

I'm wondering if any of you know if the color club counts as a repeat? Its from the wanderlust collection again. I'm so bummed out cause I really dislike the colorclub formula lol. I figured I'd reach out here before emailing just to see if anyone knows. Hopefully I'll get some points or something because I'm really not too thrilled with this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't know what box that is. It's .4650 and is due to arrive on July 17th. This is my original acct. It showed box #1 but I have to go find Lioness90's post to go thru the list and figure out what box that is. I'm pleased with it. I know the instain isn't that color so who knows. I'm kinda glad that I didn't get the Birchbox Bobby Pins or barrettes (whatever that is called?)




 WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads Ships Free


 Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect Ships Free


 WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask Ships Free


 Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream Ships Free
 



 theBalmÂ® cosmetics InStainÂ® Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush Ships Free
  


































Ok Here's my 2nd acct. with a box weigh of .5800 (the heaviest) and it's a gifted acct. It's due to arrive on July 15th. Ohh I'm getting Bobby Pins after all. I will try but I doubt it'll ever work on my hair. I have lots of hair long.. No matter what I wear hair stuff; it falls off just like that. Two repeats of Kerastase Hair Mask (that stuff is ok not that great; I prefer Macadamia Mask) and Wanderlust polish (I hope for maybe Lilac Paris because I already have London Calling (Green) and Regin in Spain (Neon Orange). Love the Whish shave cream; I got it in two in pack sample. Best shaving cream! THe Benefit Oxygen; I'm skeptical. I'm allergic to ALL Benefit products. I can't remember if I tried that before. Maybe I should go to Sephora and get that 15 hrs primer sample because Katia made a video about it recently on Birchbox's fan page. Great box although. I don't know what box # is which I have to go back and look for it as well. 

Shop All Free Shipping
Your July Products





 Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream Ships Free


 KÃ©rastase Masque Chroma Captive - Treat Ships Free


 Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six Ships Free


 Color ClubÂ® Wanderlust Collection Ships Free
 



 Benefit Cosmetics Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow! Ships Free


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I kinda wanted to try the DDF,  but I'm getting box 38.  






https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb38


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 36.  I'm happy with that.  I like Eyeko, and I bought my 2 favorite Instains when they came out.  It would have been nice to get a different color, but I'm psyched about the Eyeko.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my box page just updated and it is showing that I'm getting the CC nail polish again. NOOOOOOoooooooooo...


 Yeah me too...is that considered a dup, since we got them last month or is it not a dup if it's a different collection/color?


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Ladies!
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 11, 2013)

Woohoo for page updates lol!!  On my first account I'm getting box 3, which i'm okay with.  I kinda wanted the Girl meets Pearl, but whatever.  I'm happy with the Instain and the bobby pins.  In my second box (box 5) i'm getting the bobby pins, the model co lipstick (yay), curl keeper, juicy lala sample (meh) and the Benta stuff.  I got a sample of the juicy la la on my first account last month.  I'll use it but i'm not excited about it.


----------



## mckondik (Jul 11, 2013)

Yay!!!! Am ecstatic! this old lady is getting blush and lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Gum karma!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cbs73 (Jul 11, 2013)

Well hello there Box #5....nice to see you finally showed up in my account!  Now, if I can only determine where in Chicago you actually are....that's another story.

I'm not mad at the box.  No dry shampoo, which is nice, but come on already- another Juicy perfume?  I think I have gone through all the Juicy perfume scents- this is the third scent I've gotten from them!!!  I know I will use the other items in the box for sure, but based on the feedback I've been reading about the Benta Berry cream, I am not sure if I will dare use it since my face is already fighting a losing battle against the infamous Chicago humidity to not be gross.  I might save it for the cooler months.  But I'm excited to try the Curl Keeper (damn this humidity!!!) and lipstick and bobby pins (my saving grace in this humidity- it seriously get so bad that I can walk out my door with straight hair and by the time I reach the gate to the complex, I look like Little Orphan Annie's sister)


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Box 37 for me. Again, a meh month for me. I really wanted the Instain. Hopefully they will give it out next month. My box definitely has things I will try though, so I can't complain about getting things that I will not even use...like the Elevens farce last month, but nothing I'm excited about at this point. Maybe one of the things I try will become something amazing and HG material to me, who knows?


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jul 11, 2013)

I am THRILLED with my box..Box 9 with weight of .49





Your July Products




Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six
$5.00 
Ships Free




Caldrea Body Lotion $22.00 
Ships Free




DDFÂ® Acne Control Treatment $44.00 
Ships Free





I.C.O.N. INDIA Oil $40.00 
Ships Free


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go to the bottom where it list all your boxes, click Julys and in the URL box the last number in the line is your box number


 Whoops! That's right! I found it! Thanks!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2013)

Two box 19s. Color Club Wanderlust polishes again, and one of these accounts had a duplicate item last month, too. I need to rehome both of the boxes since the only things I'm interested in are the hair pins (in pretty much every box) and the lipstick (which I already received in my first box). It's a good box assortment, but I just already have everything, so there's really no reason for me to keep them.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It counts as a dupe since we can't review it again for points.


 It's allowing me to submit a review on it.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am THRILLED with my box..Box 9 with weight of .49
> 
> ...


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm really bummed. I'm getting such a bad box- the juicy perfume AND fragrance wipes


----------



## kaynichole (Jul 11, 2013)

my box updated! not sure which box # it is, but according to my shipping it is out for delivery, weeee! super excited about everything other than the perfume. I have checked that i love getting perfumes but this is unisex scent...? not sure how I will feel about that, but happy regardless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope everyone else gets their dream box


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 11, 2013)

I am getting Box 40

Number 4 Prep and Protect

Benefit It's Potent Eye Cream
Caudalie Divine Legs
Pur Minerals CC Cream
Tan Towel Towelettes
I am happy to be getting the Number 4, Benefit eye cream, and Pur Minerals.  Not so excited about the TWO tanning products.  I may give the Caudalie a try, but I am not so sure about the towelettes.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

Can we not review items for points on a gift sub? Or is it just the welcome box?


----------



## lioness90 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Yay!!!! Am ecstatic! this old lady is getting blush and lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Gum karma!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm jealous!


> I am THRILLED with my box..Box 9 with weight of .49
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Box 9 Contents
> ...





Spoiler: Box 9 Contents



Box twins!


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 11, 2013)

> Getting box 3 and 2, not so excited about 2 since it's either a dupe of something i've gotten in my other sub or of box 3 ----- anyone wanna do a full box trade????


If you're interested in box 19 or 37 I would be willing to trade for your box 3. PM me if you might be interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok my 2nd acct is Box #45 weigh .5800 and my original acct is Box # 15 (I just realized that I picked this number as my dream box! YEAH!) weight .4650



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know what box that is. It's .4650 and is due to arrive on July 17th. This is my original acct. It showed box #1 but I have to go find Lioness90's post to go thru the list and figure out what box that is. I'm pleased with it. I know the instain isn't that color so who knows. I'm kinda glad that I didn't get the Birchbox Bobby Pins or barrettes (whatever that is called?)
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 11, 2013)

box three fir meeeeeeee! so excited to try the benefit eye cream and the blush! also, I have loved every No. 4 product I have tried so super excited for that!


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 11, 2013)

> WooHoo! Just checked and it updated! Getting box 12.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 My box weight is .66, should be here tomorrow. This is a great box! I wannntttt


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well hello there Box #5....nice to see you finally showed up in my account!  Now, if I can only determine where in Chicago you actually are....that's another story.

I'm not mad at the box.  No dry shampoo, which is nice, but come on already- another Juicy perfume?  I think I have gone through all the Juicy perfume scents- this is the third scent I've gotten from them!!!  I know I will use the other items in the box for sure, but based on the feedback I've been reading about the Benta Berry cream, I am not sure if I will dare use it since my face is already fighting a losing battle against the infamous Chicago humidity to not be gross.  I might save it for the cooler months.  But I'm excited to try the Curl Keeper (damn this humidity!!!) and lipstick and bobby pins (my saving grace in this humidity- *it seriously get so bad that I can walk out my door with straight hair and by the time I reach the gate to the complex, I look like Little Orphan Annie's sister)*

Have you ever tried straightening your hair the night before? If that's what you already do, ignore the rest of my post haha. I live in coastal TX and if I straighten my hair in the mornings and step outside, my hair immediately shrivels up into giant fuzzy curls, but I've found that if I straighten it the night before and let it "set" overnight (I don't actually put any products in it), it'll hold up at least until the afternoon the next day.


----------



## grayc (Jul 11, 2013)

nice; getting box 6.  i'm excited to see what color Lipstick I got. My box is out for delivery right now... heck yea!






https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb6


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 11, 2013)

At least you only have to worry about it for about three months I live in Florida it is like all year round.


----------



## Almi70 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Ladies!
> 
> ...


 I just called on this and they are considering it not a duplicate because it is a different color. She said the reason they sent out again was because it was such a Top Seller that since I picked I like nail polish they thought I would love another color. I guess they did not notice on my review that I stated I disliked my last sample(streaky and runny).


----------



## Courtneyk2012 (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't post much, but i'm a huge lurker. So happy the boxes were finally posted. Happy with both of my boxes, kinda hoping for the nude lipstick but i'm not disappointed at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Box 44 (most makeup, I have even gotten from BB in one box, wow)

 

 


Benefit Cosmetics Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow! $36.00
Ships Free



 Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six $5.00
Ships Free




Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
$16.00
Ships Free





KÃ©rastase Fondant Chroma Captive - Treat $41.00
Ships Free




Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow
 
 

Box 4

 



 Atelier Cologne Mistral Patchouli - 100ml $125.00
Ships Free



 Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six $5.00
Ships Free



 DDFÂ® Acne Control Treatment $44.00
Ships Free





Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk
$18.00
Ships Free



 theBalmÂ® cosmetics InStainÂ® Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

Does it seem odd to anyone else that so many MUTs are getting the same boxes? I'm seeing a lot of box 3 in particular. Out of 54 possibilities I would have thought we would see more diversity in which boxes we all receive.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm getting a June box with cc wanderlust polish (already got), Youngblood powder (wanted to try), klorane dry shampoo (already got), furlesse elevens (I'm 19! For crying out loud!!), and twist bands (wanted those last month). Last month I would have been extatic to have this box but I now I have 2 dupes! I didn't even get the sorry your getting a dupe points. I really hope I get good a cs rep because this is extremely annoying. I hope I at least get London calling and not reign in Spain since I already got it.


----------



## sarah576 (Jul 11, 2013)

So jealous of you ladies getting box 3!! That was my dream box, along with 15. I hope you enjoy them!

I'm getting box 26, which isn't bad.
 





I'm pretty happy to try the lipstick and the ceramidin cream, and I enjoy hair oils.  But I was really hoping for the No. 4 product, the DDF acne treatment, or of course the instain!
 

Overall, I'm content.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennberger (Jul 11, 2013)

Well I got the only stinking box with no bobby pins.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wanted them, too!

I'm going to get:

Kerastase - Cleanse

Kerastase - Treat
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads
WEI Purifying Mud Mask
DDF Acne Control Treatment (Meh.)
Pur Minerals CC Cream (I doubt it'll be light enough)
ETA - It's Box 35


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Ladies!
> 
> ...


I am getting the same box and I have the same repeat.  It's a bummer to receive another one, but hopefully they will end up awarding us points for the dupe!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Almi70* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 11, 2013)

I feel you, I wanted that nude lipstick and ended up with box 3 so I will be stalking my email for a code so that I can purchase it LOL.



> Originally Posted by *Courtneyk2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't post much, but i'm a huge lurker. So happy the boxes were finally posted. Happy with both of my boxes, kinda hoping for the nude lipstick but i'm not disappointed at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 11, 2013)

> Can we not review items for points on a gift sub? Or is it just the welcome box?Â


 I bought myself a gift account once. This was about a year ago but I was able to review the welcome box. It updated at a different time from the normal sub though. I think the idea is that it updates a little while after the person is supposed to get the gift or something.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does it seem odd to anyone else that so many MUTs are getting the same boxes? I'm seeing a lot of box 3 in particular. Out of 54 possibilities I would have thought we would see more diversity in which boxes we all receive.


Lots of lucky ladies on here!  #3 is such an awesome box!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can we not review items for points on a gift sub? Or is it just the welcome box?
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does it seem odd to anyone else that so many MUTs are getting the same boxes? I'm seeing a lot of box 3 in particular. Out of 54 possibilities I would have thought we would see more diversity in which boxes we all receive.


 Yep!  I also think its odd that out of 53 boxes there were only 8 I didnt want and I got one of those.  There were 11 'dream boxes' for me and 19 others I would've been happy with (yes, I made a chart- dont judge).  I did have a few really good boxes in a row before this, so I guess they try but c'mon sooo many boxes had BB/CC creams/foundation in them and I got the zombie moisturizer which I can top off with a pearly coating



haha


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What?! If we can't review it for points, it should be considered a dupe!


What?!  That sounds like a complete change in their policy.  If they are passing off repeat samples on us AND we can't review it for points I will be extremely mad.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting Box 40
> 
> ...


 The Caudalie Divine Legs is a great product! It applies really easily, and blends well so that it isn't "shocking" but rather a slightly noticeable change in color. I definitely recommend giving it a try!!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Holly120 (Jul 11, 2013)

Box 4 for me!!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm really bummed. I'm getting such a bad box- the juicy perfume AND fragrance wipes


Oh no, I'm sorry, that sucks!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## basementsong (Jul 11, 2013)

Box 9 for me, whooo!





DDFÂ® Acne Control Treatment
Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six
Caldrea Body Lotion
theBalmÂ® cosmetics InStainÂ® Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush
I.C.O.N. INDIA Oil


Does anyone know if they're only sending one InStain color out? Swiss Dot does not look like the color for me -- but I guess I won't know until I try it!

Also, I'm a little... anxious? something? idk. I have some feels over the fact that I'm getting Caldrea lotion in my box... but they're totally sold out of all varieties in the shop! WHAT IF I NEEEEEEEED IT?



(Kidding. I'll live until it comes back!)


----------



## lovelywhim (Jul 11, 2013)

Two dupes in this month's box!! One is the Klorane Dry Shampoo and the other is the CC Nail Polish (hopefully, I get a different color though).


----------



## cskeiser (Jul 11, 2013)

Box #18 for me...shaving cream, shampoo, bobby pins, cc cream and hydrating mist...not exactly my dream box, but it does have the variety I like, and I am excited about the bobby pins to hold back my shorter hair on our upcoming cruise.  I'm going to double-check my profile, though, because I'm sure I have oily, acne skin marked and would've much preferred the DDF Acne over the Benefit Re-hydrating mist... my skin is "dewy" enough lol.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 11, 2013)

> I just called on this and they are considering it not a duplicate because it is a different color. She said the reason they sent out again was because it was such a Top Seller that since I picked I like nail polish they thought I would love another color. I guess they did not notice on my review that I stated I disliked my last sample(streaky and runny).


 That's not what they used to say. They used to say they wouldn't send us two polishes from the same collection. They are just trying to cover their mistake. On my profile I have that I don't like receiving polishes (which doesn't mean I won't get one &amp; I'm fine with that), yet I got the Wanderlust again this month so they can't use my profile as an excuse. I also got another Furlisse 11's this month (&amp; it was also in my box last month as well). So 2 dupes for me. I think something is just "off" this month with Birchbox. Growing pains or something. But they better fix it &amp; start being a little more up front about what is happening or I can see the crazy FB mob coming after them with torches &amp; pitchforks. Am I disappointed I got 2 dupes in my box this month? Yes, but I'm not going to lose sleep over it. Hopefully Birchbox can figure out what went wrong this month &amp; be back to their happy selves again in August.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can we not review items for points on a gift sub? Or is it just the welcome box?


 You can. I got one gift sub and was able to review the welcome and subsequent boxes.


----------



## sarah576 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel you, I wanted that nude lipstick and ended up with box 3 so I will be stalking my email for a code so that I can purchase it LOL.


I'm getting the lipstick in my box! (I can't be 100% positive it's the nude one since I haven't received it yet, but it looks like that is what everyone has been getting.) But if there's anything you'd like to trade for it, feel free to PM me! I loved most everything in box 3.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 11, 2013)

Box 2!  It's not my dream box, but I'm happy with 4/5 products, so I'll take it!

Really wanted box 3, but I'll either trade for an Instain or see if it comes in a future month.  I got the Hot Mama before in a non-debut month, and gave it a really good review, so I still have hopes of getting the Instain!  I'm really happy to get the Girl Meets Pearl 



, No 4 Prep &amp; Protect 



, and bobby pins 



!!  I'm ok with trying the ketchup packets of lotion 



, and the Benta Berry will go into the circular trade box that's making its way to me now!
As far as the whole complaining thing goes, I am (personally) against splitting the threads.  Yes, there were a lot of complaints about the boxes not updating (and yes, I was one of the complainers!).  The comments were relevant, they were topical to the discussion, and if there was a lot of repetition, well... there were a lot of us complaining!  I thought most of the discussion was light-hearted and only expressed a mild annoyance at BB.  And it was definitely not cool of BB to give us a definitive time that the boxes would update, and then not stick to their word, even though I understand that there were issues that were (probably) beyond BB's control.

My opinion is to just let the discussion roll.  I'll be here with chocolate, hot tea, and virtual hugs for everyone whose boxes have not yet updated!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kaynichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's box 4 and it's the same one I'm getting. I'm super excited for it! It has nearly everything I wanted particularly the Klorane, which I didn't get last month.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Almi70* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just called on this and they are considering it not a duplicate because it is a different color. She said the reason they sent out again was because it was such a Top Seller that since I picked I like nail polish they thought I would love another color. I guess they did not notice on my review that I stated I disliked my last sample(streaky and runny).
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 11, 2013)

> Has anyone gotten the eye cream? If so is the sample tiny?


 They sent this out a few months ago and if its the same, it's a tiny jar of it that can be seen in other benefit travel/sample sets at Ulta, etc. it's so cute! I think it's .1 oz and you'll need a little scooper thingy or something to get the last of the product out.. But I got a lot of uses out of it (I use it on mornings i look tired and still have product left), I like it a lot!


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Jul 11, 2013)

Box 3 here as well! Going to have to trade the Instain though. I just don't do blush



 Overall verdict: Pleased!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine updated and I'm getting box 35! Will use everything but the acne stuff. Pretty happy bc I've wanted to try kerastase forever!!!!


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Almi70* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just called on this and they are considering it not a duplicate because it is a different color. She said the reason they sent out again was because it was such a Top Seller that since I picked I like nail polish they thought I would love another color. I guess they did not notice on my review that I stated I disliked my last sample(streaky and runny).
That is really odd.  Isn't the whole point of Birchbox to sample something and then want to go buy the full size product?  So if you got a Wanderlust CC last month and loved it, you probably already bought the set of 4 and now have two dupes!


----------



## AshleyK (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *misskelliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm getting a June box with cc wanderlust polish (already got), Youngblood powder (wanted to try), klorane dry shampoo (already got), furlesse elevens (I'm 19! For crying out loud!!), and twist bands (wanted those last month). Last month I would have been extatic to have this box but I now I have 2 dupes! I didn't even get the sorry your getting a dupe points. I really hope I get good a cs rep because this is extremely annoying. I hope I at least get London calling and not reign in Spain since I already got it.


 My account also says I am getting this box and I am pretty unhappy about it! I was really excited to try out some of the new products. I am hoping it is a mistake. I can't even find the box variation # for it. What is the weight of your box? Mine says .47.

Has anyone gotten their box with a weight of .47?


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Caudalie Divine Legs is a great product! It applies really easily, and blends well so that it isn't "shocking" but rather a slightly noticeable change in color. I definitely recommend giving it a try!!


 Thanks for the recommendation!  I am not into tanning products at all, but the Caudalie seems like a good "beginners" product.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine updated and I'm getting box 35! Will use everything but the acne stuff. Pretty happy bc I've wanted to try kerastase forever!!!!


 Six products too! Lucky you!


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm disappointed I didn't get any benefit or blush.. Sad face. I am getting box 10- (yay for six products!) Kerastase - Cleanse Kerastase - Treat Pur Minerals CC Cream (hope it's light enough!) Benta Berry G1 ModelCo Lipstick Bobby Pins And box 35- Kerastase - Cleanse Kerastase - Treat WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads WEI Purifying Mud Mask DDF Acne Control Treatment (no acne mentioned on this account.. Disappointed with this, definitely trading, I want anti aging!) Pur Minerals CC Cream Last month I also had similar boxes.. I wonder what I have selected between the two accounts that is making them have repeats? I thought I had them pretty different.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 11, 2013)

Getting box 29...sadness.

Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture - 3.4 oz - well, I guess I was due for the third Juicy. I don't hate it.
BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream - Meh
K
lorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk - Ugh...HATE dry shampoo
Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six - short hair. Don't use 'em
PÃ¼r Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40 - Only item that I'm semi-excited to try.
 
ETA: Sorry...I tried to put it in a spoiler box.


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 2.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was SO hoping for 19.


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I dont really want to have to follow 2 or 3 different BB threads for the month just to get up to speed an all things Birchbox.  What if your box has a missing or damaged item, which thread does that go in?  Or does it all depend on how you word it? I dont mind that people keep posting that their page hasnt updated, since I'm already on here checking other things it saves me trip to the BB site.  I also dont mind if people want to say that it's annoying to keep hearing the pages aren't updated.  I feel like if has to do with July BB, it belongs in this thread.  That's just me
> ...


 I suggested separate threads mostly in jest. I understand the complaining and share the frustration sometimes, I just think the ongoing issues about something specific during a month like box pages could have their own thread so it doesn't take over this one.


----------



## daniellerose (Jul 11, 2013)

Finally looked at my updated box...not terribly thrilled about it, I was really hoping for the dry shampoo!

Here's whats in my box:

DDF Acne Control Treatment - I already have this same sample from Ulta, never saw too much of a difference when I applied it to my skin.
Birchbox Bobby Pins - They look so cute!
Caldrea Body Lotion - More lotion?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
theBalm Instain - Excited to try this
I.C.O.N India Oil - I guess I can try another hair oil
 
 

I've never traded anything before...but if anyone wants to trade something for the DDF let me know!!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 11, 2013)

Kinda wishing I hadn't spoiled it for myself, as i feel pretty meh about this box.  Was really looking forward to an instain or some benefit products.  My lips are really pigmented so I"m hoping for a bright lipstick color.  

Your July Products



 BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream
Ships Free


 Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six Ships Free


 PÃ¼r Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40 Ships Free


 I.C.O.N. INDIA Oil Ships Free
 



 ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick Trio Ships Free


----------



## catipa (Jul 11, 2013)

I got box 35 yesterday and my tracking is still in the initiated stage so it was a great surprise.  I am very happy to try the Kerastase and the Wei mud mask. I also get 6 items to review this month, last month it was only 4.


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They sent this out a few months ago and if its the same, it's a tiny jar of it that can be seen in other benefit travel/sample sets at Ulta, etc. it's so cute! I think it's .1 oz and you'll need a little scooper thingy or something to get the last of the product out.. But I got a lot of uses out of it (I use it on mornings i look tired and still have product left), I like it a lot!


 I like it a lot too! I'm not too fond of Benefit's other skincare items, but I'm particularly fond of the eye cream. And the packaging is adorable, so it's a win win.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshleyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *misskelliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm getting a June box with cc wanderlust polish (already got), Youngblood powder (wanted to try), klorane dry shampoo (already got), furlesse elevens (I'm 19! For crying out loud!!), and twist bands (wanted those last month). Last month I would have been extatic to have this box but I now I have 2 dupes! I didn't even get the sorry your getting a dupe points. I really hope I get good a cs rep because this is extremely annoying. I hope I at least get London calling and not reign in Spain since I already got it.
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Jul 11, 2013)

Box 10... Not exactly what I wanted to get, but it does have those cute BB hair pins and the ModelCo lipstick, so I think I'll forgive them for sending me foils this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Your July Products



 BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream $22.00
Ships Free




Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six $5.00
Ships Free



 KÃ©rastase Bain Chroma Riche - Cleanse $38.00
Ships Free




 KÃ©rastase Masque Chroma Riche - Treat $61.00
Ships Free



 ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick Trio $24.00
Ships Free



 PÃ¼r Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40 $38.00
Ships Free


----------



## angienharry (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm updated. Box 32. Not my favorite but some positives. Just glad I know what I'm getting since my tracking hasn't updated since the 6th. Now to stalk the mailbox!!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 9 for me, whooo!
> 
> ...


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 11, 2013)

.....Good job, Birchbox 





I checked my 2nd account just to see what dupe is coming my way and I have to say...I'm quite pleased.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Box #3 for me.






I've been wanting to try the Benefit it's potent for forrrrreeeevvver.  I'm glad I didn't break down and buy it.

The Number 4 is my dupe and I loved it the first time, so I'll gladly take another.

The blush....love.  I've been on a blush kick lately, so more is always welcome...especially from theBalm.

Acne products are always welcome.

And the bobby pins will be put to use.
Now I have to decide if I want to check the page for my first account...or just wait and be surprised.


----------



## Shannon28 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting box 29...sadness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 11, 2013)

I guess I'm an odd bird. I like the hair bands and the pen. I also liked the JC perfume samples. There are only a couple of things that I hated. That orange lipstick last month and the Juliette has a Gun perfume samples ( I think that's what it was called) But everyone is different. : )


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Jul 11, 2013)

My box just updated...It looks like a leftover June box. There are two dupes (youngblood finishing powder and the CC polish, both I got last month and reviewed negatively). A twistband... And worst of all...the furlesse elevens. I *just* turned 30 a few days ago...something I have been dreading for a while now, and this is the first wrinkle product I've ever received from BB. I know it's silly, but getting my Birchbox always makes me feel so great, even if I don't immediately love everything that comes in it, and I was really looking forward to this box since it's my birthday month...but this box is so terrible, it just makes me feel sad. I literally would've liked ANY other box better than this one.

Oh well....life goes on.


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> (yes, I made a chart- dont judge).


 I lol'd at this.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 11, 2013)

of COURSE, as luck would have it, I'm getting box 18. It's all good, not like makeup was the ONLY thing I put that I'm interested in or anything. *sigh*

 Whish shave cream - already got this in my other box, hated it.

Keratase Bain Chroma Riche Cleanse - w00t, what I always wanted, more packet!

Bobby Pins

Pur Minerals CC Cream - meh.

Benefit Ultra Radiance Facial Re-hydrating mist. - I don't know what I'd even use this for, I don't usually randomly spray my face with stuff lol.

BTW, tracking on that was .4590.

ugh, here's hoping my next box is better.

My second account is box 4.....

weight .5150

Klorane Dry Shampoo. - got this in my box last month, this will go to the trade list with the other one.

Atlier Cologne Mistral Patchouli - we'll see, I'm usually a citrusy-scent person

DDF Acne Control Treatment - I don't even have acne listed as a problem.....the only time I even get a breakout is if I stray from my Bare Minerals. lol

Bobby Pins

The Balm InStain.- literally the only thing in BOTH boxes I'm looking forward to.

Come on, birchbox, start USING the profile questions you had us answer!


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 11, 2013)

> I'm disappointed I didn't get any benefit or blush.. Sad face. I am getting box 10- (yay for six products!) Kerastase - Cleanse Kerastase - Treat Pur Minerals CC Cream (hope it's light enough!) Benta Berry G1 ModelCo Lipstick Bobby Pins And box 35- Kerastase - Cleanse Kerastase - Treat WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads WEI Purifying Mud Mask DDF Acne Control Treatment (no acne mentioned on this account.. Disappointed with this, definitely trading, I want anti aging!) Pur Minerals CC Cream Last month I also had similar boxes.. I wonder what I have selected between the two accounts that is making them have repeats? I thought I had them pretty different.


 Jokes on me, they were actually similar! My bad! I switched my second account, hopefully it will send me some brighter makeup- I have never got a Balm product!


----------



## AmryAnn (Jul 11, 2013)

Box 10 for me!  Excited about the lipstick and pins, but honestly it's ALL products I'll use.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box just updated...It looks like a leftover June box. There are two dupes (youngblood finishing powder and the CC polish, both I got last month and reviewed negatively). A twistband... And worst of all...the furlesse elevens. I *just* turned 30 a few days ago...something I have been dreading for a while now, and this is the first wrinkle product I've ever received from BB. I know it's silly, but getting my Birchbox always makes me feel so great, even if I don't immediately love everything that comes in it, and I was really looking forward to this box since it's my birthday month...but this box is so terrible, it just makes me feel sad. I literally would've liked ANY other box better than this one.
> 
> Oh well....life goes on.


 I got exactly those producs last month with the klorane.  I only liked the klorane, haven't tried the youngblood yet.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 11, 2013)

> You can't find a box number because it is box 39 from JUNE. WTF Birchbox?!Â


 That's the one I'm getting (with 2 dupes from my June box). I thought I was crazy because I couldn't find it on the list of July boxes. So basically did they run out of boxes &amp; just start throwing old June boxes at an unlucky few? So bizarre!


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 11, 2013)

I am so sad. I am getting box 10. I am so tired of lipstick, if they are sampling a lipstick it will be in my box. Well, at least I can use the bobby pins, and there are 60 points worth of reviews. I really wanted box 24.


----------



## Almi70 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is really odd.  Isn't the whole point of Birchbox to sample something and then want to go buy the full size product?  So if you got a Wanderlust CC last month and loved it, you probably already bought the set of 4 and now have two dupes!


 Funny that is exactly what I said to the CS Rep. I got "sorry you are not happy this month" I had my three year old in the background saying "mommy mommy mommy" so I lost the urge to continue the conversation. I know it is just one part of my box but it goes back to lack of customer service, sometimes you get a good rep other times not. I do think it is a huge cop out to send out something from the same exact collection two months in a row, especially with all the options they had this month .


----------



## Miss Mego (Jul 11, 2013)

Box 6 for me. I really wanted the inStain but overall good. Box weight .4900 should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I lol'd at this.


 Haha.  It's also color coded..and I carried it in my purse yesterday, just in case LOL.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 11, 2013)

I am getting box 19 which I am OK with but I too received the CC polish just last month, plus I got another shade in a trade. It stinks that they are sending me that polish again when I JUST received it. You'd think with 53 box combinations they could send me a box without a duplicate item in it.

I am looking forward to trying the rest of the products though...I just hope I don't get a nude lip color.

Really wanted that InStain...even though I need another blush like I need another CC nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay!!!! Am ecstatic! this old lady is getting blush and lipstick
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm an old lady too(not that old) and I'm getting blush and lipstick and bobby pins.


----------



## astrick1 (Jul 11, 2013)

My box finally updated. An little bummed out about it. Box 35 weight .477


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 11, 2013)

> I like it a lot too! I'm not too fond of Benefit's other skincare items, but I'm particularly fond of the eye cream. And the packaging is adorable, so it's a win win.


 I feel like the scent makes them seem more artificial. My skin loooves the daytime moisturizer- Triple Performing Facial Emulsion with 15spf. I often mix in a bit of a CC or BB cream that is too dark and then apply.. My t-zone doesn't look oily with it but my face looks fresh (just turned 33 so I'm no longer interested in an all matte face lol I want youthful!). It also doesn't make me break out. But, I feel like I have to use more of it than a normal moisturizer, it absorbs quickly and I have to use two pumps.. It just seems like I'm tearing through the bottle in a hot second. Thank goodness for BB points and discount codes, I could never justify paying full price for it at Sephora!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jul 11, 2013)

bobby pins

eyeko

kerastase chroma thermique protect

vivant 3 - in - 1 cleanser

pur mineral cc cream
I'm getting box 36, and that is not it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *astrick1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




My box finally updated. An little bummed out about it. Box 36 weight .477


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You can't find a box number because it is box 39 from JUNE. WTF Birchbox?!
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2013)

Do/could we have a thread just for full-box swaps? It seems like there's one somewhere for individual items, but given how many people get duplicate boxes each month that they want to swap as boxes, it seems like it would be easier to sort through everything if there was a place where we could just list full boxes.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 3, I'm thrilled.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 11, 2013)

> Do/could we have a thread just for full-box swaps? It seems like there's one somewhere for individual items, but given how many people get duplicate boxes each month that they want to swap as boxes, it seems like it would be easier to sort through everything if there was a place where we could just list full boxes.


 I feel like that might not be allowed but I'm not for sure. I can run it by Zadi. I know I just traded a full box on the trade forum once pretty easily.


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 11, 2013)

The ModelCo lipstick this month is supposedly super long lasting which is why I really wanted to get it, but can anyone say for sure that it's as lasting as it claims to be?


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 11, 2013)

> My box finally updated. An little bummed out about it. Box 36 weight .477


 Did you have acne marked on yours? My profile said my skin is dry and I was interested in anti aging and eye creams.. No acne! I'm disappointed they sent it to me. Not that it matters but its box 35  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine also says June box 39. I really hope this is just a mistake. 2 items are dupes for me, and not ones that I would like duplicates of either. I really hope it's some sort of glitch while they were trying to upload box pages in a hurry.


----------



## cmello (Jul 11, 2013)

box 16 here

 
 
 
Your July Products



 Benefit b.right! Radiant Skincare by Benefit intro kit Ships Free


 Curly Hair Solutionsâ„¢ Curl Keeper Ships Free


 Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six Ships Free


 Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream Ships Free
 
 



 PÃ¼r Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40 Ships Free


----------



## msbelle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Almi70* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## riversong13 (Jul 11, 2013)

My shipping still hasn't updated and I just got my box in the mail lol. Gotta love UPS. Looks like I got box 23. Meh...

[Hair clips, Hello Flawless (too dark, and I don't wear liquid foundation because my skin is super oily), No. 4 Super Comb &amp; Protect (I've gotten hair products in every box this year...), Juliette has a gun (Smells nice but i have way too much perfume), and the Coola Spf Moisturizer (which is the only thing in here I wanted to try).  I'm sure other people would love this box, but I just really wanted some blush lol. The hair clips are cute though, I'll give them that. ]


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2013)

I got box 15 on my second account. The one with my real age and income. (29 &amp; middle class). Nothing but skin care compared to my first one full of makeup (15 &amp; rich)


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 11, 2013)

Both of my boxes updated. How I got duplicate boxes with the amount of variations is amazing. At least I will like everything!


Benefit b.right! Radiant Skincare by Benefit intro kit
Curly Hair Solutionsâ„¢ Curl Keeper
Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six
Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream
PÃ¼r Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40


----------



## teastrong (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm getting box # 32.  I'm a little excited to try the Instain, but I keep getting hair masks and treatments... even though I have normal, not dry hair.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm getting another Color Club too.. but from the pictures on Instagram it looks like my box comes with London Calling, which I really wanted. I just hope I can review again for points. Also getting bobby pins, Caudalie, Dr Jart, &amp; Model Co lipstick (hopefully the bright color! ) Happy with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Jul 11, 2013)

> Six products too! Lucky you!


 I got four last month so I'm glad I get more this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 11, 2013)

I think I may have one for the record books!  For my July box, I am getting June box number 39, with 2 duplicate items.  So it goes without saying no Instain sooooo....I am totes going to go buy it now! The good news is I find the whole thing to be reallllllly funny.


----------



## jennberger (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm getting another Color Club too.. but from the pictures on Instagram it looks like my box comes with London Calling, which I really wanted.
> 
> I just hope I can review again for points.
> ...


 If you don't get London Calling after all, I'd be happy to send you mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Swtnsarah (Jul 11, 2013)

I received box # 23. I don't care for the perfume stick nor the moisturizer. But I'll use 3/5 items. It's an ok box for me, I'm indifferent about it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

> If you don't get London Calling after all, I'd be happy to send you mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ah thank you! That's so nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Was contemplating buying the set but I already have 1 &amp; I'm not interested in the other 2 colors. Will let you know!


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 11, 2013)

My BB page finally updated. Both of my boxes are the exact same except for the InStain. So I have dupes of those bobby pins, kerastase, benta berry, and purminerals CC cream. I tried the benta berry yesterday. Didn't like it bc it felt so heavy on my skin, not to mention it "beading up" on my face when I touched it. Well, it could be worse. I am over July's BB. I wish the rest of you the best BB luck this month for fab boxes. Oh, and neither account has a working tracking link. Looking forward to August.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm getting another Color Club too.. but from the pictures on Instagram it looks like my box comes with London Calling, which I really wanted.
> 
> I just hope I can review again for points.
> ...


I already emailed customer service about the CC. We'll see what they have to say. I already have the coral color and the lavender color and DO NOT want the green or white. I think it really stinks they are sending us this polish again when there are over 50 box variations. I am not usually one to complain...but, I mean...FIFTY BOX VARIATIONS! And if we cannot review it for points...it's like another jab.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

> I already emailed customer service about the CC. We'll see what they have to say. I already have the coral color and the lavender color and DO NOT want the green or white. I think it really stinks they are sending us this polish again when there are over 50 box variations. I am not usually one to complain...but, I mean...FIFTY BOX VARIATIONS! And if we cannot review it for points...it's like another jab.


 On FB they said we can review it &amp; it will be a different color. Changed the policy I guess!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the one I'm getting (with 2 dupes from my June box). I thought I was crazy because I couldn't find it on the list of July boxes. So basically did they run out of boxes &amp; just start throwing old June boxes at an unlucky few? So bizarre!


Me too!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow! 2 of my boxes updated. Yah! I can't believe that between the 2 boxes, I got *both* of the items that are at the top of my *I want them so bad I can't stand it list!* I even got 2 other items I really wanted. Now as for the rest, it is pretty bad. So I did not exactly get *dream boxes,* but I'm still very satisfied overall. I can now hope they'll send out some of the other stuff I wanted to try which has now moved higher up on my list since I'm getting 4 things I wanted already. Whew! That was tough waiting to see!

For those who are curious, here are my 2 boxes. I wish I knew the numbers, but oh wel:

I wanted the Instain more than anything else BB is putting out this month--so big, big YAH! I also kind of wanted the Dr. Jart Ceramidin cream, though I think it is odd it came in this box and not my other box. Anyway...I think I've already tried the Jouer tint from somewhere else and I don't generally like to get shampoo and conditioner in subs. But oh well. Who cares? I got Instain!!! And curiously enough, no duplicates between the 2 boxes. Sad not to see the Wei mud mask, Benefit products, etc., but I am soooo NOT going to complain, lol!

  For those who want to know, this is my "Trendy" box where I said I was 22.   Your July Products



 Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint Ships Free



Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream
Ships Free



theBalmÂ® cosmetics InStainÂ® Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush
Ships Free


 Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Shampoo Ships Free
  



 Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition Ships Free
 



l:

I wanted the Pur CC cream the most and also the Number 4 hair product. Yah! I would have wanted the Benta until I heard on here how bad it was. I will try to trade it and if that is a no go, then I will use it at night where it won't matter so much if it balls up on my face. Of course, I want to throw that stupid self tanner at someone, lol!

  For those who are curious, this is my "Classic" box and I said I was 27 years old.   Your July Products



 BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream Ships Free


 Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect Ships Free


 Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six Ships Free


 PÃ¼r Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40 Ships Free
  



 Body Drench Quick Tan Gradual Self Tanning Lotion Ships Free


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Totally off topic: I realized that all boxes do not have a lifestyle extra?! Or am I not seeing it? Maybe I guess too many complaints have gotten on FB have gotten thru them (Birchbox)


----------



## msbelle (Jul 11, 2013)

Box 14 with a weight of 0.4850 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb14

Meh.

Bobby Pins - Ok, but not something I was hoping for.
Juicy Couture Perfume - My third Juicy sample. Will be very happy when they've sent them all so I can maybe get a perfume I'll actually use.
Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect - Happy to see this. Love the Beauty Protector and want to compare them.
Pur Minerals CC Cream - I did want to try this so hoping it's the right shade.
Vivant Skin Care Green Tea Antioxidant Cleanser - Don't need a cleanser but will give it a try.


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha.  It's also color coded..and I carried it in my purse yesterday, just in case LOL.


 That's dedicaton. You are probably more organized with their box variations than they are lol.


----------



## cari12 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Box 14 with a weight of 0.4850 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb14 Meh. Bobby Pins -Â Ok, but not something I was hoping for. Juicy Couture Perfume -Â My third Juicy sample. Will be very happy when they've sent them all so I can maybe getÂ aÂ perfumeÂ I'll actually use. Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect -Â Happy to see this. Love the Beauty Protector and want to compare them. Pur Minerals CC Cream -Â I did want to try this so hoping it's the right shade. Vivant Skin Care Green Tea Antioxidant Cleanser - Don't need a cleanser but will give it a try. Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Box twins and I had almost the exact same thoughts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Totally off topic: I realized that all boxes do not have a lifestyle extra?! Or am I not seeing it? Maybe I guess too many complaints have gotten on FB have gotten thru them (Birchbox)


 Duh it's actually the bobby pins that is a lifestyle extra. What about something else that if someone isn't getting Bobby pins so what's other lifestyle extra?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 11, 2013)

My box updated  I'm getting the Dr. Jart stuff, the Caudalie Divine Legs (which I really wanted), the bobby pins, the Modelco, and another nail polish. I'm ok with not getting the blush actually because I'd rather have the lipstick. I just wish I would have gotten something else besides the nail polish. Hopefully I get the green one this month!


----------



## astrick1 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> bobby pins eyeko kerastase chroma thermique protect vivant 3 - in - 1 cleanser pur mineral cc cream





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm getting box 36, and that is not it. Sorry!!! Box 35


----------



## MelissaB (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm getting Box 48. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb48 An ok box, I suppose. I would probably be happy about it, if I didn't look at the other boxes. Box 3 is my dream box. I would have also liked one of the B products- makeup/hair/face products (don't know how to do spoilers)...Holding out hope that since Birchbox loves to recycle products, I'll get one in the future.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

> My box updatedÂ  I'm getting the Dr. Jart stuff, the Caudalie Divine Legs (which I really wanted), the bobby pins, the Modelco, and another nail polish. I'm ok with not getting the blush actually because I'd rather have the lipstick. I just wish I would have gotten something else besides the nail polish. Hopefully I get the green one this month!


 Same box as me! All the Instagram pictures of it have had the green polish &amp; the pink lipstick (peony, I think)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starz2night (Jul 11, 2013)

Box #20 for me-

Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture - 3.4 oz Buy
Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect Buy
Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six Buy
COOLA Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face Buy
Benefit Cosmetics Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow! Buy

Could have been worse. I am not sure why I get foundation and/or dry shampoo it seems like every box (neither of which I really use). Definitely going to have to figure out how to setup a trade list this month!


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 11, 2013)

> My BB page finally updated. Both of my boxes are the exact same except for the InStain. So I have dupes of those bobby pins, kerastase, benta berry, and purminerals CC cream. I tried the benta berry yesterday. Didn't like it bc it felt so heavy on my skin, not to mention it "beading up" on my face when I touched it. Well, it could be worse. I am over July's BB. I wish the rest of you the best BB luck this month for fab boxes. Oh, and neither account has a working tracking link. Looking forward to August.


 I was just looking at the Benta Berry reviews on BB and the beading up seems to be common. Saaaaad. If mine ever comes in the mail, I'll try it at night time I guess, I wonder what it would do if I mixed it with some Tarte Maracuja oil or something else... I hope it doesn't have to be used as a 'back of the hand' lotion (that's what I usually do with crappy face moisturizers).


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 11, 2013)

YAAAAAAY Woke up to an updated Box! Box 13 for me and I'm sooooo happy about it










Curly Hair Solution Curl Keeper - I LOVE trying out new curly hair products

DDF Acne Control Treatment - YEEEES, my skin has been evil lately (that's what I get for messing with my sleep pattern)

Birchbox Bobby Pins - A ballerina can always use more bobby pins lol

Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream - I was SO intrigued about this product when I heard of it

theBalm InStain - ::falls over in a faint:: OMG, I can't believe I'm actually getting this!





Edit - JUST NOW got updated tracking (best day ever)...0.4750

Will not arrive till Tuesday but oh well


----------



## chelseaS (Jul 11, 2013)

Another June Box 39 here....Also hoping this is mistake since it is 2 dupes for me too. Just curious but did anyone else getting this box receive box 1 last month??


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I already emailed customer service about the CC. We'll see what they have to say. I already have the coral color and the lavender color and DO NOT want the green or white. I think it really stinks they are sending us this polish again when there are over 50 box variations. I am not usually one to complain...but, I mean...FIFTY BOX VARIATIONS! And if we cannot review it for points...it's like another jab.


 On FB they said we can review it &amp; it will be a different color. Changed the policy I guess! 
They just changed it then because I checked when I saw I was getting it and it didn't give me the pop up box. Now it does. More CYA in action.


----------



## jennberger (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Duh it's actually the bobby pins that is a lifestyle extra. What about something else that if someone isn't getting Bobby pins so what's other lifestyle extra?


 I'm not getting a lifestyle extra.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or at least not one that immediately obvious. Box 35.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok question for you ladies. In my box I'm getting the DDF Acne Control Treatment I I know it can't be completely customized, but I don't have acne issues. I was very fortunate to not have acne as a teen and I only get maybe one spot every few months. Would there be an alternate use to it? I know that's probably a silly question, but this is the one product where I'm kind of like...ummm...bb what do you want me to do with this? Haha.


----------



## drk51284 (Jul 11, 2013)

I haven't had much chance to look at all the boxes, etc like usual, since work is insane - but my box just updated and I AM THRILLED! Even without knowing what else is out there!






 
No. 4, which I love and have shelled out major points to pay for their amazing clarifying shampoo/body wash! And just today I was pulling tangles out of my hair and thinking... "I could use some help with this."
 
Instain, which I'm excited about since I love my Hot Mama!
 
Benefit it's potent!, which I've wanted to try forever, and I'm currently big into eye creams.
 
DDF - always useful to have a heavy-duty acne treatment in your back pocket!
 
Hair pins - an extra that does not annoy me in any way!
 

First box in a long time I've been really excited about.


----------



## Roxane68 (Jul 11, 2013)

I am getting the same box and super excited about it! It was one of them on my wish list!







> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting box 3 ladies, wooohooo.
> 
> ...


----------



## littlemissvixen (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I dont really want to have to follow 2 or 3 different BB threads for the month just to get up to speed an all things Birchbox.  What if your box has a missing or damaged item, which thread does that go in?  Or does it all depend on how you word it? I dont mind that people keep posting that their page hasnt updated, since I'm already on here checking other things it saves me trip to the BB site.  I also dont mind if people want to say that it's annoying to keep hearing the pages aren't updated.  I feel like if has to do with July BB, it belongs in this thread.  That's just me
> ...


----------



## astrick1 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Did you have acne marked on yours? My profile said my skin is dry and I was interested in anti aging and eye creams.. No acne! I'm disappointed they sent it to me. Not that it matters but its box 35  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nope! No acne just oily/combination skin and that I was interested in anti aging. Nothing about acne. So really can't see whyI'm getting this. Thanks about the box number correction. Small disadvantage of typing on an iPhone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (Jul 11, 2013)

WAIT! I am getting the same box but my weight is only .38.....ut-oh!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine updated as well! Box 3 with a weight of .5450 and I love it!
> I already have 2 Instains from the Balm sale a few months ago so I'm hoping for a different shade - love those blushes!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 11, 2013)

CheshireCookie....I'm so glad you're getting a good box this time. You've had bad box karma lately!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same box as me! All the Instagram pictures of it have had the green polish &amp; the pink lipstick (peony, I think)


 Awesome! Now I'm super excited!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> CheshireCookie....I'm so glad you're getting a good box this time. You've had bad box karma lately!Â


 Ditto


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *astrick1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope! No acne just oily/combination skin and that I was interested in anti aging. Nothing about acne. So really can't see whyI'm getting this. Thanks about the box number correction. Small disadvantage of typing on an iPhone!


 I ran to my profile to see how the heck they chose to give the sample to me too! Haha. No mention of acne problems on my profile either.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> CheshireCookie....I'm so glad you're getting a good box this time. You've had bad box karma lately!





> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto


Awwwww, thank you



  it has put a little pep in my step today LOL


----------



## missionista (Jul 11, 2013)

Getting Box 8!

Very excited about the perfume and the cleanser.

Not at all excited about the bobby pins--I have super short hair, so those will be up for trade.

Getting both the blush and the lipstick; on one hand, I feel like I hit the jackpot.  I have a modelco lipstick and love it, so as long as this is a different shade, that will be awesome.  I wouldn't mind trying the blush, but I have really ruddy cheeks, and NEVER, EVER use blush.  So that will probably be a trade.


----------



## Roxane68 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## missionista (Jul 11, 2013)

I am just hugely relieved not to be getting any hair stuff.  Or the DDF acne sample.  But I would like to try the WEI face mask...


----------



## wildsp187 (Jul 11, 2013)

Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume - 100 ml Ships Free


 Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six Ships Free


 theBalmÂ® cosmetics InStainÂ® Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush Ships Free


 VivantÂ® Skin Care Green Tea Antioxidant Cleanser Ships Free
 




ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick Trio
 


OMG OMG OMG!! SO EXCITED!! Perfect box for me!


----------



## DorotaD (Jul 11, 2013)

> Awwwww, thank you  Â  it has put a little pep in my step today LOL


Isn't it fantastic how getting stuff you want can change your whole day for the better. :-D


----------



## Roxane68 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *starfighter82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 28. Blush and a CC cream? I am excited!


OOOooooo! That one was my dream box!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm definitely late to the party but 54 box variations....





Honestly none of the boxes really wowed me (getting box 31). There were definitely products I want to try (and I'll have to hope they make it to me), but this was a "parts are greater than the whole" type month for me.  I'll be putting most of my stuff up for trade so this month was a miss for me. Time to tweak the beauty profile and see if it helps!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box updated  I'm getting the Dr. Jart stuff, the Caudalie Divine Legs (which I really wanted), the bobby pins, the Modelco, and another nail polish. I'm ok with not getting the blush actually because I'd rather have the lipstick. I just wish I would have gotten something else besides the nail polish. Hopefully I get the green one this month!
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 11, 2013)

I have another product question. I received the Benefit Girl Meets Pearl and it's like the 10th highlighter I've received from a beauty sub and I just don't use them. I have combination skin that leans more towards oily by the middle of the day, and I just don't understand how to make highlighter work for me when my face is already shiney to begin with from oil (which I get mostly on my eyelids, nose, cheeks, and between my eyebrows). Any of you have oily skin too and also use highlighter? I'd love to hear how you make it work because it would be nice to get some use out of all these highlighters I have.

Also, I haven't seen an answer yet to my other question so maybe my post got buried in all the box excitement - has anyone used the ModelCo Party Proof lipstick and can testify that it does have a somewhat matte finish and lasts through eating and drinking? I do a lot of "social drinking" and would love a lipstick that could keep up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *astrick1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm also getting box #4 ... pretty awesome. I'm excited for it. Now to hope nothing in it melts while I wait for USPS to come change the lock on my box. (my 3 year old flushed my ONE key down the toilet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

The only color of the Instain I see on Instagram is Swiss Dot. I hope they send it again next month..that's the shade I really wanted to try before I buy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 11, 2013)

going on 4 days from getting my tracking number (3 if you count when I got my shipping email) and still no updates on tracking, even checked usps. i know i'm not getting my box any time soon but I want to know how far it is since it takes foreverrrrr to hit the bay area 





since they seem to be changing the policy, i'm not sure if this matters but for dupes it used to be that you wouldn't get something from the same collection but I was wondering for the kerastase how that works? i already got the shampoo but does that mean I can eliminate the boxes with the conditioner or repair mask?


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Peony lipstick makes up for everything! Yaaaaay!!
> ...


This makes me feel better...glad we are getting the Peony over the nudes. I truly am happy with my box (minus the CC)...I wanted to try the Caudalie and was curious about the CC cream as well


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 11, 2013)

So I just got the Model Co Party Proof lipstick in my box.

However the bullet broke when I tried to apply it.

(it was really soft).

Any tips for fixing a broken lipstick?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2013)

> So I just got the Model Co Party Proof lipstick in my box. However the bullet broke when I tried to apply it. (it was really soft). Any tips for fixing a broken lipstick?


 Heat the bullet over a match/lighter and reseat it in the base. The only other thing I know to do with a broken bullet is to smush it down in a pot.


----------



## page5 (Jul 11, 2013)

Box 18 for me, like others have said it is meh. At least I dodged the dry shampoo and juicy perfume. I really, really wanted the eye cream! I have anti-aging marked on my profile, not sure what would trigger the eye cream. Any thoughts? One other annoyance, this is the third time bb has sent me shampoo without the conditioner.


----------



## Cate88 (Jul 11, 2013)

Box #1 &amp; #2 are set to arrive July 16th and they weigh 0.4840lbs &amp; 0.4850lbs. It still isn't telling me what's in the boxes. Typically when I click on 'July's Box' it will bring up only the items that were included in my box.


----------



## jennberger (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> going on 4 days from getting my tracking number (3 if you count when I got my shipping email) and still no updates on tracking, even checked usps. i know i'm not getting my box any time soon but I want to know how far it is since it takes foreverrrrr to hit the bay area
> 
> ...


 I got the shampoo and mask in my box this month. They both review separately, so I would assume that they wouldn't consider it a duplicate.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 11, 2013)

oh no need to guess my box, my page finally updated! box 27




it's a great box and I am in no way complaining of the contents, super excited for it to arrive...

but I LOVED the bobby pin extras so much and I'm not getting them


----------



## Pisces1969 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm getting Box 28 - looks good to me!     Tracking info hasn't updated, but what else is new?


----------



## Cate88 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh no need to guess my box, my page finally updated! box 27
> 
> ...


 What do you select to view the contents of your box? I thought it was 'Julys Box' and then it brings up just your items, however, I'm getting pretty much every product that could be in a box this month.


----------



## StickyLips (Jul 11, 2013)

Received box 39

July Birchbox 39


Ojon damage reverseâ„¢ Instant Restorative Hair Serum
(MALIN+GOETZ) bergamot body wash
Birchbox Bobby Pins
PÃ¼r Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40
Benefit Cosmetics Ultra Radiance Facial Re-hydrating Mist


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 11, 2013)

interesting box contents, I really wanted to try instain and benefit foundation, so if anybody wants to swap for a lipstick PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Second Account

first thoughts: color club? I didn't get the 100 points in my account for the dupe, so I am a wee little confused, though I am excited to get a box with most of their "featured products" for the month. I think this box has mod in manhattan color club, which I don't have, so it's not a complete waste of a dupe. I just got a travel kit of caudaile and am loving it, so excited to give that a try, I will def depot it, the packet seems pretty big. Ceremidin, whatever that is, if it's new I want to try it. Lipstick hopefully in Peony like the other people who have this box. Looks pretty!





Main Account

first impressions: I always said I wanted the benta berry and never got it last year, yay double bobby pins! always enjoy kerastase, though I wish it were the super adorable little bottle I saw last month. Hopefully a different lip color, and a CC cream!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jul 11, 2013)

Box twins!!! Great box, but I have everything in it already that I would want.. I love Juliette has a gun but that scent isn't my favorite, I got two of those items in another box, not particularly interested in the stain, and I have soo much cleanser! so.. it looks like my trade list will be a bit fuller when the box comes in.



> Spoiler: Box 8
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Box 8



 OMG OMG OMG!! SO EXCITED!! Perfect box for me!


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What do you select to view the contents of your box? I thought it was 'Julys Box' and then it brings up just your items, however, I'm getting pretty much every product that could be in a box this month.


 i just logged in and clicked on the 'women's box' tab, it just showed up. maybe yours hasn't updated yet. also to see the box# scroll down and hover over your box link and it will show you


----------



## LadyK (Jul 11, 2013)

Box 12 for me.  I am excited to be getting lotion.  (Somehow I'm out which I didn't think would ever be possible)

I don't really need another blush but everyone is raving about the Instain so I'm not sure if I should try it or trade it.  I guess I'll see what color it is and decide from there.  No Bobby pins, which I thought were cute. 

I'm noticing that some people with the same boxes are getting very different shipping weights.  Is that normal?


----------



## Cate88 (Jul 11, 2013)

OK, I found my box contents, and boy am I pissed...

Box 1 &amp; 2:





Pretty meh... I don't need the CC Cream. I needed to purchase one that was super light because every time I get a Light CC or BB Cream, it's like 10 shades darker than my skin tone. I'll try the shampoo. I've generally been happy with the shampoo samples I've received. The shaving cream I'll probably save for a trip or something. No make-up so I'm very disappointed. 

Oh yeah, did I mention that I'm getting the SAME EXACT boxes!!!! And BOTH of my subscription preferences are completely different. I did that on purpose! WTH!!!!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> interesting box contents, I really wanted to try instain and benefit foundation, so if anybody wants to swap for a lipstick PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 From what I have seen, this box comes with the London Calling nail polish &amp; Peony lipstick.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heat the bullet over a match/lighter and reseat it in the base. The only other thing I know to do with a broken bullet is to smush it down in a pot.


 Thank you! I am going to try heating it for sure and then possibly let it set in the fridge.

Appreciate the tips!!!!


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 11, 2013)

> I have another product question. I received the Benefit Girl Meets Pearl and it's like the 10th highlighter I've received from a beauty sub and I just don't use them. I have combination skin that leans more towards oily by the middle of the day, and I just don't understand how to make highlighter work for me when my face is already shiney to begin with from oil (which I get mostly on my eyelids, nose, cheeks, and between my eyebrows). Any of you have oily skin too and also use highlighter? I'd love to hear how you make it work because it would be nice to get some use out of all these highlighters I have. Also, I haven't seen an answer yet to my other question so maybe my post got buried in all the box excitement - has anyone used the ModelCo Party Proof lipstick and can testify that it does have a somewhat matte finish and lasts through eating and drinking? I do a lot of "social drinking" and would love a lipstick that could keep up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Have you tried Mally's Poreless Face Defender?? I joke that my shiny nose is my arch nemesis and The F.D. Was a game changer! Worth every single penny. The first compact I used the sponge that came with it and the product went quickly.. The second compact I used my (clean) finger instead.. I rub my finger on it and then dab/pat it on my nose, just to the side of my noice, between brows and on middle of chin. TA-dah! It was everything I have ever hoped any anti-shine product would be. I use it every morning (and take with me for touch ups if I'm going somewhere that I might want to touch up) and still haven't finished the second compact. You HAVE to try it! I bought mine from a qvc set so that I could try other products and not pay full price lol Ulta is now selling Mally as well, they have a set (not sure if online only) that has the defender, her mascara (looove how dark this is, I curl my lashes, a coat of lengthening mascara and a coat of Mally = dramatic lashes), eyeliner, shadow stick (these do crease on me unfortunately) and her gloss for $49. If you have the funds, I would suggest this kit, the F.D. Is $40. I have a hard time with highliters too, especially liquid. For some reason if I use a powder and my (clean lol) finger, it works better? A brush makes it seems to sit on top but my finger kinda smooshes it in. My favorite is The Balm Mar Lou Manizer (I actually bought this before trying, I never got a BB sample hmph).


----------



## jrenee (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh no - I haven't gotten my box updates yet!  I guess I'll have to keep hitting the refresh button for a few more hours!


----------



## Cate88 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm so anti-BirchBox right now. I can't believe it. I have two separate Birchbox subscriptions, and each have different preferences. I did that on purpose. I made sure no answer was the same.

BOTH of my boxes are EXACTLY the same this month. How does that happen?!


----------



## Swtnsarah (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! 2 of my boxes updated. Yah! I can't believe that between the 2 boxes, I got *both* of the items that are at the top of my *I want them so bad I can't stand it list!* I even got 2 other items I really wanted. Now as for the rest, it is pretty bad. So I did not exactly get *dream boxes,* but I'm still very satisfied overall. I can now hope they'll send out some of the other stuff I wanted to try which has now moved higher up on my list since I'm getting 4 things I wanted already. Whew! That was tough waiting to see!
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> From what I have seen, this box comes with the London Calling nail polish &amp; Peony lipstick.


 you are right, I should have just said Green, because I mixed the names up, I already have white and coral from last month.


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 11, 2013)

> I got my birchbox.


 My box updated, finally, and this is also what I'm getting. I'm happy to try the curl keeper, and the lipstick might be good, but the moisturizer sounds terrible in the reviews. Not a bad box, but not my ideal.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so anti-BirchBox right now. I can't believe it. I have two separate Birchbox subscriptions, and each have different preferences. I did that on purpose. I made sure no answer was the same.
> 
> BOTH of my boxes are EXACTLY the same this month. How does that happen?!


 It happens, I hade two months of dupe boxes in a row! but 2/18 months isn't horrible. 

The survey is only 1 part of how they choose boxes, and different answers can still result in the same boxes.

When I got dupes I messaged everybody else on the forum who had also gotten dupe boxes or said they hated their box and offered a box for box trade, so I traded two months in a row and got awesome boxes!

it might take some time for you to crawl through the posts, but I'm sure somebody will trade


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so anti-BirchBox right now. I can't believe it. I have two separate Birchbox subscriptions, and each have different preferences. I did that on purpose. I made sure no answer was the same.
> 
> BOTH of my boxes are EXACTLY the same this month. How does that happen?!


 Unfortunately this happens sometimes, despite different profiles. I've had a second account for a year and have received dupes three times....it's just part of the risk. But the reward comes when you get two totally different, kick-ass boxes, and it will make up for the dupes from the other months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I received box 6 today (bobby pins, nude lipstick, la fresh body soothers (2 packets), ceramidin cream, and #4 comb and protect)

And I will be receiving box 4 soon (dry shampoo, bobby pins, instain, patchouli cologne, ddf acne control)

A great mix of products! And I love the bobby pins! Unlike other Bb branded lifestyle items I have received (cough earbuds cough) these bobby pins are excellent quality! They are very tight, so are kind of hard to open, but they clamp very well and feel like they would stay put for a long time. I have thick and heavy hair, so normal pins fall out easily for me...but I am super excited to try these!


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do/could we have a thread just for full-box swaps? It seems like there's one somewhere for individual items, but given how many people get duplicate boxes each month that they want to swap as boxes, it seems like it would be easier to sort through everything if there was a place where we could just list full boxes.





> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like that might not be allowed but I'm not for sure. I can run it by Zadi. I know I just traded a full box on the trade forum once pretty easily.


 I have tried to do a full box trade and didn't have any luck.  Maybe it was because I got 2 crappy boxes though.



> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so anti-BirchBox right now. I can't believe it. I have two separate Birchbox subscriptions, and each have different preferences. I did that on purpose. I made sure no answer was the same.
> 
> BOTH of my boxes are EXACTLY the same this month. How does that happen?!


 sometimes it's better to have the same profile twice. i've seen this happen tons of times which is why i've never risked opening a second account.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 11, 2013)

Pretty disappointed in my box. Receiving the caldera hand lotion and the dr jart ceramidin cream. I know I shouldnt see both of them as lotion but I do. Sucks to have two items that feel similar


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pretty disappointed in my box. Receiving the caldera hand lotion and the dr jart ceramidin cream. I know I should see both of Them as lotion but I do. Sucks to have two items that feel similar


 If it's any consolation, I loved the Caldera lotion when I received it. The scents were very....natural? And each of my sample packages lasted me three days (they gave me three packets).


----------



## payton (Jul 11, 2013)

I am getting two products that I received just last month (Klorane Dry Shampoo and Nail polish)....how does that happen? Half my box is a repeat...And I would be ok if I was getting the instain or the lipstick but nope. So disappointed.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so anti-BirchBox right now. I can't believe it. I have two separate Birchbox subscriptions, and each have different preferences. I did that on purpose. I made sure no answer was the same.
> 
> BOTH of my boxes are EXACTLY the same this month. How does that happen?!


It happens...when I had two accounts I also received duplicate boxes but as others have said... I just did a full box trade with someone so it all worked out. I know it's frustrating but think of it this way...if you do a box trade with someone at least you can CHOOSE what box you'd like...you don't have that option with BB. Hope you find a good trade!


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no - I haven't gotten my box updates yet!  I guess I'll have to keep hitting the refresh button for a few more hours!


I don't have my box update either - I do have my tracking info though and my box weights 0.62 lbs.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm seeing a few comments on Birchbox's fb about boxes not matching the box pages. If you are disappointed in what you are supposed to be getting, there is still hope!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *payton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting two products that I received just last month (Klorane Dry Shampoo and Nail polish)....how does that happen? Half my box is a repeat...And I would be ok if I was getting the instain or the lipstick but nope. So disappointed.


Wow... weird that you got the Klorane again (though I would probably be ecstatic b/c I use it on a regular basis). I'm getting the nail polish again too sister, so I feel your pain.


----------



## veritas57 (Jul 11, 2013)

The website is also showing me a box from June with three products I've already received...I emailed them hoping that this is a mistake. I'm going to be pretty unhappy if I get the same stuff again, especially since it's nothing I loved.


----------



## Meeesha (Jul 11, 2013)

Long time lurker, first time poster!  After having my car stolen (with my FULL Bobbi Brown train case in it!) I've been slowly rebuilding my stash.  This is my 3rd BB.  I ended up with






Pretty excited about swapping and wasting all my free time on MUT


----------



## msbelle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box 14 with a weight of 0.4850 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb14
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If it's any consolation, I loved the Caldera lotion when I received it. The scents were very....natural? And each of my sample packages lasted me three days (they gave me three packets).


 Yeah. The Caldera lotion was pretty good and so were the sizes!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 11, 2013)

I am so jealous of all the ladies getting the Juliette Has A Gun perfume! I received it a few months ago and I loved it so much! I really want to buy it but it's so expensive. I have been trying to save up my points but I have no self control. lol! I get like 300 points and I get to impatient and end up spending them. : P


----------



## lorizav (Jul 11, 2013)

Very happy with box 3 and my dupe was the n4. They can send me more of that anytime.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jrenee (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same box as me! All the Instagram pictures of it have had the green polish &amp; the pink lipstick (peony, I think)


Well that's good news at least!  I received the orange color last time, so the polish color will be different.  And I would love to try the peony lipstick! 





I do wonder, however, whether we are getting two items from the same nail polish collection because of a one-time glitch (despite what CS is claiming) or whether they have _actually_ changed their policy on repeat items.  Because if they have actually changed their policy, I think I want to remove "nail polish" from my list of favorite items to avoid getting repeat nail polishes (including a third from the Wanderlust collection!) in future boxes.  What do other people think about this?


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm seeing a few comments on Birchbox's fb about boxes not matching the box pages. If you are disappointed in what you are supposed to be getting, there is still hope!


Last month the box I loved was lost and I received my "eh" box just fine.  My luck the box I'm looking forward to would be different and I'd still get the box I'm not excited for.   I would be ecstatic if it was the other way around!


----------



## Yeti (Jul 11, 2013)

I just got box 5 and I am super excited



.  My tracking never updated, and with the delayed box page this was my first BB that I was spoiler free on:





Lipsticks are my weakness, and this is the third one they have sent me in four months.  I really didn't think I was going to get this one - I am starting to feel like they know me some how, lol!  The color is super light but it feels fantastic.


----------



## veritas57 (Jul 11, 2013)

Now mine just updated to this month's...don't love what I'm getting, but at least it's different!


----------



## saidfreeze (Jul 11, 2013)

Got one of my two boxes today- but my box page finally updated I'm receiving two box #3's!



Spoiler








Benefit its potent eye cream Instain in Swiss dot DDF acne night cream Number 4 leave in protector White bobby pins


I'm swimming in blush. I'm thinking a full box swap may be in order this month!


----------



## MissRoe (Jul 11, 2013)

How/where do I find info on trading my samples. I'm thinking about getting rid of my entire 2nd box! Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## msbelle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm seeing a few comments on Birchbox's fb about boxes not matching the box pages. If you are disappointed in what you are supposed to be getting, there is still hope!



That could be a good or bad thing for me, lol. If I get another Color Club polish I'm definitely going to let them I'm not happy at all about that. On the other hand, would love to try the blush. If I don't receive the blush in this or a future shipment that'll be ok with me, I do have their other blushes.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 11, 2013)

Not very happy with my Birchbox! Box 37

Nothing that is tinted is close to matching me when I get it. The only thing I am looking forward to are the bobby pins.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 26. I'm really happy with everything, especially the lipstick!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Unfortunately this happens sometimes, despite different profiles. I've had a second account for a year and have received dupes three times....it's just part of the risk. But the reward comes when you get two totally different, kick-ass boxes, and it will make up for the dupes from the other months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I received box 6 today (bobby pins, nude lipstick, la fresh body soothers (2 packets), ceramidin cream, and #4 comb and protect) And I will be receiving box 4 soon (dry shampoo, bobby pins, instain, patchouli cologne, ddf acne control) A great mix of products! And I love the bobby pins! Unlike other Bb branded lifestyle items I have received (cough earbuds cough) these bobby pins are excellent quality! They are very tight, so are kind of hard to open, but they clamp very well and feel like they would stay put for a long time. I have thick and heavy hair, so normal pins fall out easily for me...but I am super excited to try these!


 Ooh that gives me some hope on Bobby pins! I have same exact hair type like you heavy and hair stuff always falls out no matter what.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 11, 2013)

> Now mine just updated to this month's...don't love what I'm getting, but at least it's different!


 Mine too. It must have been a mistake on their part. The new box isn't my favorite (all skin care) but I will gladly take it over a box full of dupes. Thank you Birchbox for finally recognizing the problem &amp; fixing it in a timely manner. Hooray. So if you are one of the gals getting June box 39 for July check your accounts again because they are fixing it.


----------



## jrenee (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no - I haven't gotten my box updates yet!  I guess I'll have to keep hitting the refresh button for a few more hours!


 WOOT!!! Got my box updated.  I'm #46.





I'm excited to try Caudelie Divine Legs and Benefit's Foundation.  I am bummed to get hair spray since I don't really need more of it, and the benta berry cream since it seems to not work for folks who have tried it already.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jrenee (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am so jealous of all the ladies getting the Juliette Has A Gun perfume! I received it a few months ago and I loved it so much! I really want to buy it but it's so expensive. I have been trying to save up my points but I have no self control. lol! I get like 300 points and I get to impatient and end up spending them. : P


 I agree!  Although I don't need any more perfumes at this point, there's been enough rave reviews of this item that makes me want to try!


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried Mally's Poreless Face Defender?? I joke that my shiny nose is my arch nemesis and The F.D. Was a game changer! Worth every single penny. The first compact I used the sponge that came with it and the product went quickly.. The second compact I used my (clean) finger instead.. I rub my finger on it and then dab/pat it on my nose, just to the side of my noice, between brows and on middle of chin. TA-dah! It was everything I have ever hoped any anti-shine product would be. I use it every morning (and take with me for touch ups if I'm going somewhere that I might want to touch up) and still haven't finished the second compact. You HAVE to try it!
> 
> ...


 I will have to try that! Thank you!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well that's good news at least!  I received the orange color last time, so the polish color will be different.  And I would love to try the peony lipstick!
> ...


 I'd be okay with getting all the colors in the wanderlust collection as long as everytime BB sends me one it is in a different color. I'm thinking this month it might just be a glitch, since it seems they are also having problems with boxes updating.


----------



## mallomar (Jul 11, 2013)

Has anyone had experience with getting a duplicate sample?

If my box page is correct, I'm getting Curl Keeper again. I got it first in November 2012. I only have one BB sub for myself (never had more than 1).

Wonder if I should contact CS about it once my box arrives? I thought we were never supposed to get the same sample twice.


----------



## mroxy0628 (Jul 11, 2013)

I got the ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick in Get Naked, but was hoping for one of the Instain blush samples.  Would anyone want to swap with me?  I've swapped on here before.

Edit: The Lipstick has been claimed.


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 11, 2013)

Box 13 for me, feeling pretty "meh" about it. Happy about the instain and hopeful that for once a hair product they send will work for me. Most likely will be trading the skin care products...


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had experience with getting a duplicate sample?
> 
> ...


You can contact them about the dupes and they will give you 100 pts.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had experience with getting a duplicate sample?
> 
> ...


 Usually their policy is no dupes and to let them know if you do receive one.  I would check your account first to see if they credited you 100 points for a dupe product without telling you (they did that to quite a few of us this month) and if there's nothing there...shoot them an email to see what they say.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 11, 2013)

I received my box 3.  I love the bobby pins and the benefit eye cream is adorable. The rest I will be trading.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WOOT!!! Got my box updated.  I'm #46.
> ...


Ohh nice! That is one of my favorite hairsprays!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 11, 2013)

My box! I had a better picture of it, but then my cat decided to come up and check it out, so... I couldn't resist. hehe. This was the FIRST TIME that I opened the box without knowing what was in it. I knew it was coming today, so I just decided not to look at the site and spoil it. It was kinda fun, not knowing what was in there. I'm SO STOKED about the lipstick. When I read the card I thought "oh no, it's going to be that awful nude" but it's the Peony! I haven't seen anyone else with Peony, yet, so I will post a picture of what it looks like in a second. I also did want to try the Dr. Jart and kinda want to try the India oil. The hair clips are ADORABLE, and the pedi cream, while not something I was really excited about trying, is definitely something I will at least use. So, a darn good box, I'd say. 

Now to just track down some Instain in a trade...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great box, pretty kitty!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 11, 2013)

So........I got the ModelCo lipstick, and on the info card it says 'Use the built in mirror for easier application'. 

LOL....there's is no mirror on this tube of lipstick. I think they meant that info for the lip GLOSS, because those do have a mirror on the side haha! Silly editors missed that one.

ETA: Also, the #4 spray and the Ceramidin cream don't have the volume listed on the sample. Trying to calculate the box value for my blog :/


----------



## mallomar (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Usually their policy is no dupes and to let them know if you do receive one.  I would check your account first to see if they credited you 100 points for a dupe product without telling you (they did that to quite a few of us this month) and if there's nothing there...shoot them an email to see what they say.


Oh wow, thanks! I did already get the 100 point credit. Well, this is awesome. I like Curl Keeper anyhow. Now I don't have to feel guilty about making the order I was planning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your kitty is beautiful! Mine likes to get in on unboxings and pictures too!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 11, 2013)

Box 1 for me!! SO pumped I'm getting to try the InStain!!


----------



## msbelle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 11, 2013)

Forgive the sloppy paint job on my lips! I was SO EXCITED to try it and slather it on, that I didn't really pay attention to how accurate I was being. haha. It is a GORGEOUS pinky color, and is very very creamy and smooth. Not what I was expecting from a matte lippie at all. I put it on a few hours ago, and I've been doing stuff since. It's still going strong. Very nicely pigmented, BUT I'm not so sure I buy the whole "won't come off on your glass" thing, that BB is saying. It's still a really nice lipstick, though, and I am really happy with it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 11, 2013)

Box 15 for me, and it's in my state! all of the products look like they will be great to try. Hope to get it sooner than next Tues. estimated date.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So........I got the ModelCo lipstick, and on the info card it says 'Use the built in mirror for easier application'.
> 
> LOL....there's is no mirror on this tube of lipstick. I think they meant that info for the lip GLOSS, because those do have a mirror on the side haha! Silly editors missed that one.


 Mine says that too, and I was also confused! The end of the tube is clear glass... maybe there's supposed to be a mirror there? haha


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Your kitty is beautiful! Mine likes to get in on unboxings and pictures too!


 Thank you! Mine just likes to get into ANYTHING I have. If I have something in my hands, she assumes it must be for her. Because... everything is for her. duh. haha. She's good about not destroying, at least. She sniffs, pokes, and if it doesn't smell like food, she just gets bored.


----------



## Meeesha (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not crazy about my box ladies
> 
> ...


I was hoping for WEI too!  I definitely don't want my bobby pins or lipstick, so hopefully they'll be a good bargaining chip haha


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You have such a cute kitty!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone have any ideas what size the Dr Jart Ceramidin Cream and the #4 protect spray are? No volumes listed on either sample...makes is hard to calculate the box value :/


----------



## dotybird (Jul 11, 2013)

> My box! I had a better picture of it, but then my cat decided to come up and check it out, so... I couldn't resist. hehe. This was the FIRST TIME that I opened the box without knowing what was in it. I knew it was coming today, so I just decided not to look at the site and spoil it. It was kinda fun, not knowing what was in there. I'm SO STOKED about the lipstick. When I read the card I thought "oh no, it's going to be that awful nude" but it's the Peony! I haven't seen anyone else with Peony, yet, so I will post a picture of what it looks like in a second. I also did want to try the Dr. Jart and kinda want to try the India oil. The hair clips are ADORABLE, and the pedi cream, while not something I was really excited about trying, is definitely something I will at least use. So, a darn good box, I'd say.Â  Now to just track down some Instain in a trade...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh- I think this is the box I am getting! I hope that means that I will get the Peony color too!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 11, 2013)

Sabine, your kitty is SO ADORABLE!

BB fixed it so I am now getting a July box instead of another June box. (#39)






    (MALIN+GOETZ) bergamot body wash
    Benefit Cosmetics Ultra Radiance Facial Re-hydrating Mist
    Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six
    Ojon damage reverseâ„¢ Instant Restorative Hair Serum
    PÃ¼r Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40


----------



## payton (Jul 11, 2013)

So I just logged into my account and my box contents completely changed from this morning. I am not sure what happened in the last few hours...


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 11, 2013)

It looks like I have Box 8. Just logged in and my preview is saying I have the following:





Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume
Birchbox Bobby Pins
theBalmÂ® cosmetics InStainÂ® Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush
VivantÂ® Skin Care Green Tea Antioxidant Cleanser
ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick

Looks like a nice box actually. I have been wanting to try that perfume and I am always happy with theBalm products so YAY.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have any ideas what size the Dr Jart Ceramidin Cream and the #4 protect spray are? No volumes listed on either sample...makes is hard to calculate the box value :/


 It seems *about* the same size as the Kiehl's wrinkle cream that came out in that brown tube a few months back, if anyone remembers the weight of that one... This is slightly bigger than that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like I have Box 8. Just logged in and my preview is saying I have the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## jrenee (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## littlemissvixen (Jul 11, 2013)

just a heads up to all box three-ers...every person that has box 3 on ig has the



Spoiler



instain in Swiss dot


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 11, 2013)

> Ugh, my box just updated...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh man, I have the same options selected as you on hair care, and I've been hoping to get that hairspray. The first month it sampled, I was so envious that I bought the full size, and I love it. It works really well for me, holding in my hairstyles, particularly braids and updos, and it smells fruity, so not the typical hairspray smell. I don't know what kind of hair you have, but hairspray can help seal out frizz, and keep finer hair in position. I'm still hoping to get it in my box, sometime, so I'll have a travel size.


----------



## Lily V (Jul 11, 2013)

Acck!!!  So lucky you!!! I would be thrilled with that box!! Every single item is a winner! (&amp; you even got nice blue bobby pins.. mine are green- yuck).  Dang, I need some of your good box juju!!



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like I have Box 8. Just logged in and my preview is saying I have the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 11, 2013)

I found this photo on instagram that shows the InStain -- it looks like the blush is quite a bit smaller than Hot Mama and the Mary Lou-Manizer were.  Also it seems to me the only color they're sending out is Swiss Dot.  Still stoked to get it!!


----------



## Kira Sanders (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not crazy about my box ladies It's #5. I really didn't want the Model Co. Lipstick, or the bobby pins. I have very thick, curly hair. I'm not sure if those will hold my hair.....  I was so looking forward to either getting the Benefit eye or skin items or the WEI items!  I must have been a bad girl,because the BB gods are mad at me I guess? Boo!


----------



## Xiang (Jul 11, 2013)

The juliette perfume is being mysterious inside the envelope. I wonder what it looks like.


----------



## Holly120 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Long time lurker, first time poster!Â  After having my car stolen (with my FULL Bobbi Brown train case in it!) I've been slowly rebuilding my stash.Â  This is my 3rd BB.Â  I ended up with
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Pretty excited about swapping and wasting all my free time on MUT :15: Bless your heart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But welcome!!


----------



## Pisces1969 (Jul 11, 2013)

Happy that I appear not to be getting another Color Club or any tanning stuff, but I'm going to be cautiously optimistic about my box # 28 until it's actually in my hands, since I just read this on FB: 

" I went to go review the contents of my July box (since I got it today) and it gave me a bunch of items that I didn't get in my box for my 'July Box' section. " 
Poor Birchbox, what a bad week they've had.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Box 15 for me, and it's in my state! all of the products look like they will be great to try. Hope to get it sooner than next Tues. estimated date.


 Box twin!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2013)

> The juliette perfume is being mysterious inside the envelope. I wonder what it looks like.


 I happen to have this one (and five others) right here.


Spoiler










Not too unique, but it's long and thin, which translates to elegant. I keep meaning to put these in mini sprayers.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Jul 11, 2013)

> I happen to have this one (and five others) right here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Awww i thought it'll be a bit more unique seeing as the full size is over $100.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kira Sanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not crazy about my box ladies It's #5. I really didn't want the Model Co. Lipstick, or the bobby pins. I have very thick, curly hair. I'm not sure if those will hold my hair.....  I was so looking forward to either getting the Benefit eye or skin items or the WEI items!  I must have been a bad girl,because the BB gods are mad at me I guess? Boo!


 To be honest, I think the hair pins are more for accent than actual hold but I guess it really all depends on hair type as to how much or how little they can do for you.


----------



## SweetStuff (Jul 11, 2013)

love the box and the kitty!


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like box #38 &amp; #7 for me. No instain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Getting dupes of the Benta Berry, the Marcelle Bb cream and the bobby pins. Looking forward to the lipstick, hopefully I don't get the nude color.


----------



## kimmyduhh (Jul 11, 2013)

My box updated! I'm pretty happy about it. I'm getting everything I wanted!!! Two benefit products! And I'm obsessed with No. 4


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









It's the first box I'm not disappointed about since December lol


----------



## kimmyduhh (Jul 11, 2013)

Edit


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> My box updated! I'm pretty happy about it. I'm getting everything I wanted!!! Two benefit products! And I'm obsessed with No. 4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 It's the first box I'm not disappointed about since December lol I'm pretty jealous of your box. I really wanted the instain and DDF.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 11, 2013)

The bobby pins are excellent quality and very tight....they will definitely hold thick heavy or curly hair.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

> The bobby pins are excellent quality and very tight....they will definitely hold thick heavy or curly hair.


 Awesome! I'm actually really excited about these. They're adorable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2013)

> The bobby pins are excellent quality and very tight....they will definitely hold thick heavy or curly hair.


 I have fine, thick, silky, heavy hair. These are my absolute favorite hair clips. I have similar clips from a different brand, and they don't work nearly as well as these. I also have smaller clips in this same style from what I believe are the same brand (Jane Tran), and those are fantastic as well but only about half the length.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm getting box # 1, really happy I'm getting three itemsI had hoped for!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The bobby pins are excellent quality and very tight....they will definitely hold thick heavy or curly hair.





> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The bobby pins are excellent quality and very tight....they will definitely hold thick heavy or curly hair.
> ...


----------



## Trystelle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box is coming today. I'm just going to log off and savor it without talking about it on here since they're delivering what I paid for. I still can't wrap my head around what there is to be upset about.


 First world problems?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> I love hearing this! I have the kind of hair that barrettes tend to slide out of for some reason. This gives me hope that they might work for me!Â


 Ditto


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow this month's box is a pretty huge disappointment for me. There are actually zero products this month i am actually excited for or interested in. :| I'm just. pretty upset at BB actually. The only reason I'm still hanging on at this point is because of my yearly sub, and I'll be 13 months in October, at which time I'm probably just going to ask to cash out my last two months. I only wanted ONE makeup item this month (and the BB creme doesn't really count) and I got zero. :

Box 24




 Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition $21.95
Ships Free



 Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Shampoo $21.95
Ships Free



 Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream $48.00
Ships Free




 FRAISâ„¢ Towelettes Individuals $8.00
Ships Free



 Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow $27.00


----------



## Ashley Curley (Jul 11, 2013)

Just checked out my box today...meh.






I don't really have a need for DDF and I am not a fan of the Curl Keeper (although others have gave it good reviews).

The bobby pins look cute though!
_mod edit: please keep all trades to the B/S/T area. thanks ~meahlea_


----------



## curlymason (Jul 11, 2013)

> THANK YOU CURLYMASON! (Sorry I couldn't find your name on my iphone so now I'm on PC.)Â


 You're welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 11, 2013)

My tracking and weight information never updated, but I received my box today.  For those who were wondering about Box 19, I wanted to let you know that I did receive the Model Co lipstick in Peony, the CC nail polish in green/London Calling, and the Bobby Pins in green.  I haven't tried anything yet, but I'm hoping these colors look nice on me (and you!).


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking and weight information never updated, but I received my box today.  For those who were wondering about Box 19, I wanted to let you know that I did receive the Model Co lipstick in Peony, the CC nail polish in green/London Calling, and the Bobby Pins in green.  I haven't tried anything yet, but I'm hoping these colors look nice on me (and you!).


 YAY!! Those are the exact colors I was hoping for.


----------



## shopgirl85 (Jul 11, 2013)

Box #13 for me, but it isn't set to arrive until the 16th. I'm glad I'm getting the bobby pins, but I was hoping for the lipstick! I'm pretty pleased with the contents from what I see online so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY!! Those are the exact colors I was hoping for.


 Yay!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The juliette perfume is being mysterious inside the envelope. I wonder what it looks like.


 It looks like the same as the samples that I got from them directly, in the envelope there should be a little card with the name of the perfume on it, and then a 2ml vial (non spray) of the perfume.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* 



The bobby pins are excellent quality and very tight....they will definitely hold thick heavy or curly hair.
  Yay! This makes me super happy because they'll be cute AND useful. I always pin the right side of my hair up because my hair likes to try and eat my cartilage piercings (untangling waist length thick curly hair curved barbells isn't very fun) and it always takes at least 5 bobby pins whether my hair is up or down to keep it moderately in place. I have so much hair I actually need to use 2 of the generic black hair ties just for a ponytail, 3 if I want a bun, along with handfuls of bobby pins haha.


----------



## jrenee (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meeesha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster!  After having my car stolen (with my FULL Bobbi Brown train case in it!) I've been slowly rebuilding my stash.  This is my 3rd BB.  I ended up with
> 
> ...


 Yay, welcome!  And losing your entire makeup case to a car thief is SO terrible.  But cheers to beauty box subscriptions!


----------



## sweetietaa (Jul 11, 2013)

I wanted the model co lipstick so bad and didn't get it....so I ordered it with my points.


----------



## gracewilson (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What?! If we can't review it for points, it should be considered a dupe!


 I'm in the same boat as yall - color club wonderlust for the 2nd time in a row.  I did go ahead and try to review it and it did give me more points, even though I reviewed it last month.  I'm still going to try to ask customer service about it being a duplicate.  Since we've had such varied responses from CS before, my fingers are crossed I'll get points.


----------



## HazelC (Jul 11, 2013)

I just got my box and it is PATHETIC!

Contents:
Beauty Protector Shampoo &amp; Conditioner, 1oz each

theBalm Instain in Swiss Dot 

Dr Jart Ceramide cream (I'm normal-oily and this is for severely dry skin. WTH!)

Jouer Moisture Tint (2 foil packets!. Wth. birchbox. wth.)

I am canceling after this. Instain is up on ebay.com already. Blahh..


----------



## Moonittude (Jul 11, 2013)

I put up a picture of my box and swatched the Naked color lipstick on my lips, on my instagram. I can not seem to figure out how to link to it, but my name is piscesmind and I hashtagged #modelco. I'm sorry. I'm on a tablet and booting up my desktop would really heat up my already hot apartment. At least my tablet typing is getting better. Oh, and my take on the lipstick is that it is too pale for my taste, close to concealer lips, but not as bad as the Make nude color that I got before. It is at least wearable with a Smokey eye or maybe a tinted lipgloss.


----------



## nycmakeupobsess (Jul 11, 2013)

I completely agree with you Kyuu. For months, I have visited MUT and read everyone's comments but was too shy to join. However, after reading all of the comments this month, I knew I had to become a member. So you are my first reply, and it sucks that my first comment has to be so negative.

After seeing this as my box, reviewing my profile, and seeing how nothing matched with what I selected, I decided it was time to unsubscribe after 14 months. I also looked at all my other boxes and questioned why I did not do it sooner. I guess I kept telling myself that if I quit, the next month would have better products. Sigh...oh well. Good luck on your other boxes.



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow this month's box is a pretty huge disappointment for me. There are actually zero products this month i am actually excited for or interested in. :| I'm just. pretty upset at BB actually. The only reason I'm still hanging on at this point is because of my yearly sub, and I'll be 13 months in October, at which time I'm probably just going to ask to cash out my last two months. I only wanted ONE makeup item this month (and the BB creme doesn't really count) and I got zero. :
> 
> ...


----------



## xciaobellax (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 2

Benefit Girl Meets Pearl,
BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream,
Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect
100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream
Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six.

In my second account I am getting box 38

BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream,
Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection,
Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six,
Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow,
ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick Trio

I'm least excited for getting dupes of the

BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream
 

since I've only heard bad things. But I'm excited for all the makeup I'm getting


----------



## Trystelle (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box updated  I'm getting the Dr. Jart stuff, the Caudalie Divine Legs (which I really wanted), the bobby pins, the Modelco, and another nail polish. I'm ok with not getting the blush actually because I'd rather have the lipstick. I just wish I would have gotten something else besides the nail polish. Hopefully I get the green one this month!


 I got the same box.  I got the green CC and the peony lipstick.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 11, 2013)

> Duh it's actually the bobby pins that is a lifestyle extra. What about something else that if someone isn't getting Bobby pins so what's other lifestyle extra?


 I got box 15. according to the card my extra are the Wen buffing beads. I'll use them but I actually wanted the bobby pins.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HazelC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box and it is PATHETIC!
> 
> ...


 dang thats my box, didnt think the tint would be foil and that sounds really small for hair samples?


----------



## astrick1 (Jul 11, 2013)

> I was kinda hoping you were getting 36, because it is a good box, and that you accidently defaulted to a June bag.Â  Maybe that is what is happening. Maybe the bag numbers for july are defaulting to june pages.


 I could only hope. But no I guess it will be this one for me. But I really can't complain it's only $10 a month an everything in my box is new to me. That is what this is all about trying new things. I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> I just got my box and it is PATHETIC! Contents: Beauty Protector Shampoo &amp; Conditioner, 1oz each theBalm Instain in Swiss DotÂ  Dr Jart Ceramide cream (I'm normal-oily and this is for severely dry skin. WTH!) Jouer Moisture Tint (2 foil packets!. Wth. birchbox. wth.) I am canceling after this. Instain is up on ebay.com already. Blahh..


 Are the shampoo and conditioner foil packets too?


----------



## kaynichole (Jul 11, 2013)

Can I just say I'm really excited to wake up and do my makeup tomorrow solely to use this Instain blush 



 so happy with my box #4!


----------



## SweetTea (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm getting

DDFÂ® Acne Control Treatment Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six
Caldrea Body Lotion
theBalmÂ® cosmetics InStainÂ® Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush
I.C.O.N. INDIA Oil
 
I'm super happy I'm getting an instain - I have one and I love it. I hope I don't get the color I already have. I don't really care for anything else. BB is sending me a lot of lotions, I don't use bobby pins, their acne samples are never enough to test. The icon oil I am interested in. Overall, if the blush wasn't in my box I would be super sad with it, but I'm happy.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 11, 2013)

Personally, I love the way the lipstick looks. I don't own any nude lip products and I love a good smokey eye, so I may need to buy or trade for that lipstick!



> I put up a picture of my box and swatched the Naked color lipstick on my lips, on my instagram. I can not seem to figure out how to link to it, but my name is piscesmind and I hashtagged #modelco. I'm sorry. I'm on a tablet and booting up my desktop would really heat up my already hot apartment. At least my tablet typing is getting better. Oh, and my take on the lipstick is that it is too pale for my taste, close to concealer lips, but not as bad as the Make nude color that I got before. It is at least wearable with a Smokey eye or maybe a tinted lipgloss.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 11, 2013)

I laugh because I just read the back of my theBalm Blush and it says "free sample". this is my second month of birchbox and I feel like I'm paying $10 for them to put together a bunch of "free samples" I got box 15 and that is what it looks like. I was spoiler free and was not excited when I opened the box. I will think about it.


----------



## jrenee (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *HazelC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Wow this month's box is a pretty huge disappointment for me. There are actually zero products this month i am actually excited for or interested in. :| I'm just. pretty upset at BB actually. The only reason I'm still hanging on at this point is because of my yearly sub, and I'll be 13 months in October, at which time I'm probably just going to ask to cash out my last two months. I only wanted ONE makeup item this month (and the BB creme doesn't really count) and I got zero. :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ugh. Same here. My "splurge" items are makeup &amp; hair products. Not skin products. I hate getting bath &amp; body products as well. That is why I don't have them checked in my profile. Yet I am getting box 39, with a bath product, skin care sample and no colored makeup products. I'm very truthful on my profile and I don't feel that the box matches it at all. I also have that I blow &amp; straighten every day but didn't even end up with the Number 4 in it. I have no idea what in my profile would result in this box. I apologize for complaining, but I really don't get it. Nothing in my box would match anything I have checked or unchecked in my profile. It just makes no sense. I guess I should be optimistic and think at least I'm not getting the leftover June box that was on my page earlier. That had 2 duplicates for me. Boo Birchbox.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 11, 2013)

*I got my box today (no idea which number it is), and drum roll, please..........*

*NO HAIR OIL!



   In fact, no hair products at all, unless you count the *

*bobby pins. Which I don't.*
*As to the rest of the box, I got:*

*A deluxe sample of Benefit Oxygen Wow foundation in Petal. When I stop the (fake) tanning in the fall ( maybe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), this shade will be perfect for me. Even now, with my subtle tan, I can work with it. I've been wanting to tr this for a while, but couldn't justify buying a whole bottle. So this is in the "score" column for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I really like this makeup. It has a beautiful, glowing finish, and it's not mask-y.*

*Origins Plantscription Eye Treatment in a mini tube. Another one in the "score" side. I am a devotee of eye creams, and this is another that was on my try wish list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It moisturized well around my eyes. *

*Whish Crave Shaving Cream. BB doesn't know this, so can't fault them, but I have no leg or arm hair. Never did. I don't have to shave my underarms much either. So if I decide to do any trades, this will definitely be up for grabs.*

*Juicy Couture original scent sample. Nothing I would have chosen, but I don't get many fragrance samples from BB, so I guess my luck ran out this month.  No biggie.*

*I would have loved the Modelco lippie in Peony. If anyone got that, and is interested in trading for the Whish, JC sample, and bobby pins, let me know. *


----------



## Kira Sanders (Jul 11, 2013)

Can someone who got the Benefit Eye Cream post a pic? Or at least tell me the weight? Thank you!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It happens, I hade two months of dupe boxes in a row! but 2/18 months isn't horrible.
> 
> ...


 Have they given any clues as to what other things they take into consideration? Like, I think Ipsy has said adding stuff to your favorites will help influence your bags with them. I'm wondering if favoriting items will have the same effect with BB.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HazelC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box and it is PATHETIC!
> 
> ...


It's funny how different everyone is.  I had this box as one of my wants!  I love the Beauty Protector line and Jouer tints and wanted to try the Instain and Dr. Jart (I have combo skin also).  I've seen people who love box 2 (which I got) and it's kinda eh for me.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone know how big the Benefit It's Potent Eye Cream sample is?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm seeing a few comments on Birchbox's fb about boxes not matching the box pages. If you are disappointed in what you are supposed to be getting, there is still hope!


 OMG--NOOOOOO!!! I love my boxes. If I get something different, I'm going to pitch a fit! Thanks for the warning Trix. HATE the news, but better to be prepared, I guess.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 11, 2013)

> I laugh because I just read the back of my theBalm Blush and it says "free sample". *this is my second month of birchbox and I feel like I'm paying $10 for them to put together a bunch of "free samples"* I got box 15 and that is what it looks like. I was spoiler free and was not excited when I opened the box. I will think about it.


 I'm pretty sure when they first opened shop, this is what they said their service provided. Something along the lines of"We gather samples you can't/won't otherwise get or wouldn't consider and send them your way."


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2013)

> I'm pretty sure when they first opened shop, this is what they said their service provided. Something along the lines of"We gather samples you can't/won't otherwise get or wouldn't consider and send them your way."


 Agreed! Just because it's a free sample to Birchbox doesn't mean it's a free sample we'd be able to get ourselves.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know people on here have contacted TheBalm for samples &amp; they weren't given out.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

> I just got my box and it is PATHETIC! Contents: Beauty Protector Shampoo &amp; Conditioner, 1oz each theBalm Instain in Swiss DotÂ  Dr Jart Ceramide cream (I'm normal-oily and this is for severely dry skin. WTH!) Jouer Moisture Tint (2 foil packets!. Wth. birchbox. wth.) I am canceling after this. Instain is up on ebay.com already. Blahh..


 This is the box I'm getting and I was excited about it lol! Kinda a bummer that the Jouer is a foil, are the shampoo and conditioner foils too?


----------



## BagLady (Jul 11, 2013)

Here is a pic of the Benefit Eye Cream. It's .10oz


----------



## OiiO (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know how big the Benefit It's Potent Eye Cream sample is?


 It's a pretty good sized little glass jar, comes in its own box. Mine lasted about 3 weeks using it every day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BagLady (Jul 11, 2013)

Got my box today and I think it's the best box I've ever received. It's box 3. I'd post a pic but I don't know how to post a spoiler using my phone.


----------



## sweetietaa (Jul 11, 2013)

I got box number 31

I love the smell of the moisturizer.  excited about the cc cream, I love the bb pins (white), excited to try the quick tan, and I've gotten the number 4 in the past and love it except the smell.  

 
I love everything in my box and and happy to get birchbox every month.  I also get the ipsy box and can't wait for it.

I wanted the 





model co lipstick
so bad that I ordered it with my points.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a pretty good sized little glass jar, comes in its own box. Mine lasted about 3 weeks using it every day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2013)

My box page updated!  In all my BB scenarios I imagined this was never one of them.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb40


----------



## Meahlea (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box page updated!  In all my BB scenarios I imagined this was never one of them.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb40


Hope you like tanning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box page updated!  In all my BB scenarios I imagined this was never one of them.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb40


 That's the same one I am getting!   At first I was confused as to why I was getting another Number 4 Prep &amp; Protect, until I realized I had traded someone for it about a year ago.  I'm actually okay with getting it again though because I love stuff for my hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brandarae (Jul 11, 2013)

My box page updated. I'm getting:







July 2013  Shipping information available in your Account Settings.
KÃ©rastase Bain Chroma Riche - Cleanse Buy
BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream Buy
Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six Buy
theBalmÂ® cosmetics InStainÂ® Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush Buy
PÃ¼r Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40


----------



## Sheydan (Jul 11, 2013)

I got box 12 (or will be getting). No bobby pins....super sad face! But I did get the Instain blush. and the Beauty Protector shampoo and conditioner. I would probably just loose the bobby pins.


----------



## cari12 (Jul 11, 2013)

> > > Box 14 with a weight of 0.4850 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb14 Meh. Bobby Pins -Â Ok, but not something I was hoping for. Juicy Couture Perfume -Â My third Juicy sample. Will be very happy when they've sent them all so I can maybe getÂ aÂ perfumeÂ I'll actually use. Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect -Â Happy to see this. Love the Beauty Protector and want to compare them. Pur Minerals CC Cream -Â I did want to try this so hoping it's the right shade. Vivant Skin Care Green Tea Antioxidant Cleanser - Don't need a cleanser but will give it a try. Â
> >
> >
> > Box twins and I had almost the exact same thoughts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I'm excited for the bobby pins, cc cream and number 4 stuff. I used to have a full size of that Juicy and it was just okay, I think I tossed it last year and I have so many face washes (and mostly fulll sizes too) right now that I'm just not excited to get more. I will have gotten all 3 juicy scents after this box though so hopefully that is it for awhile :-D


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> I got box 15. according to the card my extra are the Wen buffing beads. I'll use them but I actually wanted the bobby pins.


 Ohhh box twins! I'm also getting bobby pins from my 2nd acct box #45 where it seems like I'm the only MUT member that has box #45 lol


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetietaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box number 31
> 
> ...


 I'm thinking of doing the same if I don't get it in trade.  I like all 3 colors in it!


----------



## curlymason (Jul 11, 2013)

I havent seen anyone else with my box. I'm getting: Pur Minerals CC cream Caudalie Divine Legs (eh...might use it when we go to the beach) Curl Keeper - which I'm actually excited to try since my Redken gel was discontinued. Vivant green tea cleanser Bobby pins I'm pretty happy with that, although I did want to try the instain or another benefit product. Maybe I'll get some later!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2013)

I know right!  I am hoping for a box trade but I am not having much success.  Oh well August is only a few weeks away.  Better luck next month!



> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope you like tanning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am so sad for no bobby pins!  And the number 4 smells weird to me.  I traded mine last time I got it.  Happy I got my 100 points for the dupe though!  Makes this box less horrible!



> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the same one I am getting!   At first I was confused as to why I was getting another Number 4 Prep &amp; Protect, until I realized I had traded someone for it about a year ago.  I'm actually okay with getting it again though because I love stuff for my hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this photo on instagram that shows the InStain -- it looks like the blush is quite a bit smaller than Hot Mama and the Mary Lou-Manizer were.  Also it seems to me the only color they're sending out is Swiss Dot.  Still stoked to get it!!
> 
> ...


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 11, 2013)

> I'm pretty sure when they first opened shop, this is what they said their service provided. Something along the lines of"We gather samples you can't/won't otherwise get or wouldn't consider and send them your way."


 that is what they are doing. I just have to decide of that's what I want.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 11, 2013)

I got my second account box in my hands. While not all of these products are for me, I feel like (personally) this is more like what a $10 box should look like. I'm okay with a perfume. I have quite the collection thanks to subs. I'm okay with the "foil" packet. But that's because there are three products I could EASILY get five uses out of. (Not to mention the benefit packaging is incredible. Yes. I am a sucker for good packaging.)


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 11, 2013)

> Can I just say I'm really excited to wake up and do my makeup tomorrow solely to use this Instain blushÂ  Â so happy with my box #4!


 Could you spoiler post a pic of the Onstain blush?? I'm getting it, too, and am curious to see how big it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rouxroux (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could you spoiler post a pic of the Onstain blush?? I'm getting it, too, and am curious to see how big it is


 Found this on instagram. It looks quite small.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 11, 2013)

> Found this on instagram. It looks quite small.


 Wow...it totally looks small  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh, well! Thanks for posting!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 11, 2013)

OK. So I've used everything in my box, with the exception of the bobby pins. I think I might use those to style my hair tomorrow when I go out with some friends. My thoughts on everything else...

The Model Co lippie is still the star of the box. I wore it for five hours, it was still going VERY strong. I took it off, showered, and then put it on again.I just love the way it looks and feels. Peony is an amazing color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The India oil is... FANTASTIC. I'm not a huge fan of hair oils but I am really glad I gave this a try. It makes my hair SUPER soft, fairly shiny, and the smell is absolutely gorgeous. It smells like... warmth and something exotic, and very, very sexy. I can't stop sniffing. I would love to have this as a perfume!

The Dr. Jart cream has been ok so far. Can't say too much about it yet, as it's only been on for a few hours. I have oily skin, and there seems to be some concern about how it might act on the oilier skin types, and so far for me it's been OK. Doesn't really make my skin any oilier than anything else usually does. Yay! Even if you have oily or combination skin, try it before you knock it. I only used a pea sized amount, even though they recommend a nickle sized (no way!), and that seems to be a good amount.

I put the pedi cream on my feet. Made them feel soft and moisturized. Nothing super noteworthy, but I'll see how they feel after I wake up tomorrow. The foil packets are HUGE, and there are two of them. I used a quarter sized amount, and I think I could have gotten away with a bit less. These packets will definitely last a long time.

Definitely one of the more useful boxes I've ever gotten. I'm pretty sure this is the first time I actually tried EVERYTHING in the box!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What Benefit product is that?


----------



## Tigerlilly6309 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm usually pretty happy with both my Birchboxes, but not this month.   Unfortunately, I'm getting 2 of the same boxes too. 

I have to say that I have been pretty lucky though - I've had 2 Birchbox accounts for well over a year, and this is only the 2nd time I got duplicate boxes.  The first time I was thrilled to get duplicate boxes as I loved every single item.  This month there isn't a single thing I'm excited for, although I will at least try everything.  Who knows, maybe I will be pleasantly surprised?  I once got a box that I was utterly disappointed in until I tried the products, and ended up loving my samples so much that I purchased the full sizes of all but one item, so I'm going to try to keep an open mind about this months boxes.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *rouxroux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Found this on instagram. It looks quite small.
> ...


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 11, 2013)

> What Benefit product is that?


 It's the toner. Love the way it smells!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tigerlilly6309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm usually pretty happy with both my Birchboxes, but not this month.   Unfortunately, I'm getting 2 of the same boxes too.
> 
> I have to say that I have been pretty lucky though - I've had 2 Birchbox accounts for well over a year, and this is only the 2nd time I got duplicate boxes.  The first time I was thrilled to get duplicate boxes as I loved every single item.  This month there isn't a single thing I'm excited for, although I will at least try everything.  Who knows, maybe I will be pleasantly surprised?  I once got a box that I was utterly disappointed in until I tried the products, and ended up loving my samples so much that I purchased the full sizes of all but one item, so I'm going to try to keep an open mind about this months boxes.


 What did you get in your boxes? If there are things you absolutely hate or don't wait, you could try trading them away in the trading forum for something you might like better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inlustro (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So........I got the ModelCo lipstick, and on the info card it says 'Use the built in mirror for easier application'.
> 
> ...


 Maybe the full size one has a mirror? Kinda like how the sample mirenese lip gloss/stick we got recently, the card said just twist to sharpen which is what the full size ones you buy in the shop do, but the sample we got was different. Or they messed up and I'm just too charitable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the ModelCo lipstick and it was a bit flat for me so I dabbed a little bit of the ModelCo gloss I got back in like November and wow it looked great! I wasn't crazy about the gloss (it's been sitting in my drawer at work) but together I think they look great.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is the box I'm getting. I'm not thrilled about two fragrances, but the other three items look like good sizes! What foil packet is there? And I agree about the benefit packaging- I love it!


----------



## cbs73 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried straightening your hair the night before? If that's what you already do, ignore the rest of my post haha. I live in coastal TX and if I straighten my hair in the mornings and step outside, my hair immediately shrivels up into giant fuzzy curls, but I've found that if I straighten it the night before and let it "set" overnight (I don't actually put any products in it), it'll hold up at least until the afternoon the next day.


 I once spent four glorious months in Houston on a consulting project.  One time, the humidity was so bad, as I was straightening one side,the other side would curl.  So when I would go to straighten the other side, the straightened side would begin to get wavy.  On the four block walk from my hotel to the office, it would go so curly, I once scared one of the guys on my team!  I've even tried blow drying my hair and then setting it with cold air by sticking it in the freezer.  By the time I got to work, it was a mass of curly, curly waves.....although, when it rains, I get spiral curls.....


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 11, 2013)

> This is the box I'm getting. I'm not thrilled about two fragrances, but the other three items look like good sizes! What foil packet is there? And I agree about the benefit packaging- I love it!


 The toner, DDF, and CC cream are three of the best size samples (other than dry shampoo) that I've received in six months of BB. I called the "fragrance wipe" a foil packet just because its a one time use. I don't even want to use the toner, just wanna stare at it! Haha


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The toner, DDF, and CC cream are three of the best size samples (other than dry shampoo) that I've received in six months of BB. I called the "fragrance wipe" a foil packet just because its a one time use. I don't even want to use the toner, just wanna stare at it! Haha


 I'm really excited about this box now- thanks!!

I have the benefit eye cream and I love the jar. Once I finish it I'll keep the jar for something. I'm sure I'll do the same thing with the toner!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a small sample, but it only takes a tiny bit of the Instain's to pack a punch. I have all 6 and all it takes is a very light tap into the pan with a brush and that's all you need. This sample should last a long long time even with every day use!


 I wouldn't be concerned with the amount so much as the surface area. I hope it will work with larger brushes. I've pretty much resigned myself to the idea that they are most likely sending out all peach colored samples. Since I wouldn't wear peach on its own, I am wondering how using their red Stainiac first and then just putting a touch of Swiss Dot over it would work? I layer a LOT with lip products, so maybe layering with blushes would work too? At least, I am hoping it will work, haha!


----------



## cbs73 (Jul 11, 2013)

I emailed BB CS last night when I discovered there was an attempted delivery at a building in a ZIP code I don't live in.  I have yet to hear back from them.  

Awesome.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kaynichole (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a small sample, but it only takes a tiny bit of the Instain's to pack a punch. I have all 6 and all it takes is a very light tap into the pan with a brush and that's all you need. This sample should last a long long time even with every day use!


 I swatched it when I opened the box and literally only had to put the lightest pressure to get a good amount of color! It's a really gorgeous color too. Although I am slightly disappointed it's smaller than the Bahama Mama/Mary-Lou Manizer samples were I feel like I can definitely decide if it's worth $22 for the full size after this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teastrong (Jul 11, 2013)

> OK. So I've used everything in my box, with the exception of the bobby pins. I think I might use those to style my hair tomorrow when I go out with some friends. My thoughts on everything else... The Model Co lippie is still the star of the box. I wore it for five hours, it was still going VERY strong. I took it off, showered, and then put it on again.I just love the way it looks and feels. Peony is an amazing color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The India oil is... FANTASTIC. I'm not a huge fan of hair oils but I am really glad I gave this a try. It makes my hair SUPER soft, fairly shiny, and the smell is absolutely gorgeous. It smells like... warmth and something exotic, and very, very sexy. I can't stop sniffing. I would love to have this as a perfume! The Dr. Jart cream has been ok so far. Can't say too much about it yet, as it's only been on for a few hours. I have oily skin, and there seems to be some concern about how it might act on the oilier skin types, and so far for me it's been OK. Doesn't really make my skin any oilier than anything else usually does. Yay! Even if you have oily or combination skin, try it before you knock it. I only used a pea sized amount, even though they recommend a nickle sized (no way!), and that seems to be a good amount. I put the pedi cream on my feet. Made them feel soft and moisturized. Nothing super noteworthy, but I'll see how they feel after I wake up tomorrow. The foil packets are HUGE, and there are two of them. I used a quarter sized amount, and I think I could have gotten away with a bit less. These packets will definitely last a long time. Definitely one of the more useful boxes I've ever gotten. I'm pretty sure this is the first time I actually tried EVERYTHING in the box!Â


 You got my dream box!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok this is my original acct box #15 (my dream box) weigh .5800 The blush probably in Swiss Dot as most MUT members have been talking about: Peach. The number 4 spray is ok. I have one in a full size so that will go up for a trade.



This is my 2nd acct box #45 (I'm probably the only one on MUT has box #45 weigh .4680. I'm glad to get Lilac of Paris color bec I already have Regin in Spain and London Calling so I'm glad that I didn't buy the set because I didnt want Mod in Manhatten. Basically, Im getting all 3 polishes for FREE! (Well paid the $10 sub anyway) Whoo Whoot! I'm glad that I'm getting green patterned Bobby pins because its a flattering color for blonde. I'm not happy about getting another Kerastase Mask again. It's an ok mask. I don't know why some people don't like Whish shaving cream? It's really good near as EOS pomegranate Shea butter shaving cream sold at Target. I really like the smell.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What Benefit product is that?
looks like the benefit triple moisturizing cream. i have a full sized version of it.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Ok this is my original acct box #15 (my dream box) weigh .5800 The blush probably in Swiss Dot as most MUT members have been talking about: Peach. The number 4 spray is ok. I have one in a full size so that will go up for a trade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got the weight mixed up. Box #15 is .4680. Box #45 is .5800.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 11, 2013)

So how long should I give my box to register on the UPS tracking system? I was sent tracking Monday, but it's not showing up. I have another identical box on a different account that *does* show up, so I'm thinking the missing box might be totally MIA, but I don't know how long I should wait before emailing CS. (I'm actually hoping that it's lost and that they send out a completely different box since it's a duplicate box for me of stuff I wasn't too into in the first place. Except the lipstick, but I only need one of those.)


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 11, 2013)

> I once spent four glorious months in Houston on a consulting project. Â One time, the humidity was so bad, as I was straightening one side,the other side would curl. Â So when I would go to straighten the other side, the straightened side would begin to get wavy. Â On the four block walk from my hotel to the office, it would go so curly, I once scared one of the guys on my team! Â I've even tried blow drying my hair and then setting it with cold air by sticking it in the freezer. Â By the time I got to work, it was a mass of curly, curly waves.....although, when it rains, I get spiral curls.....


 That definitely sounds like the effect Houston/Galveston weather tends to have on curly hair haha. I remember I lived in Dallas for a year for school and it was super dry - when I came back home my hair had so much trouble adjusting! I always describe living here as being like living inside a sauna lol. I'm actually starting to lose my tan because I've been using every excuse in the book to avoid the heat/humidity.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ugh! My box was supposed to be delivered today but it decided to hang out in Atlanta. Doesnt USPS know I need it now???


----------



## JamieRobinson (Jul 12, 2013)

Could someone tell me (again!) how to see what's in my box? Someone told me last month but I've already forgotten and can't seem to figure it out. I'm hoping I'll remember after this. lol Thanks.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieRobinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could someone tell me (again!) how to see what's in my box? Someone told me last month but I've already forgotten and can't seem to figure it out. I'm hoping I'll remember after this. lol Thanks.


 The 'Box' tab at the top of the Bb website, then Women's Box.


----------



## JamieRobinson (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The 'Box' tab at the top of the Bb website, then Women's Box.


 Thanks so much. I'm getting the bobby pins and the instain. I'm happy.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So how long should I give my box to register on the UPS tracking system? I was sent tracking Monday, but it's not showing up. I have another identical box on a different account that *does* show up, so I'm thinking the missing box might be totally MIA, but I don't know how long I should wait before emailing CS.
> 
> (I'm actually hoping that it's lost and that they send out a completely different box since it's a duplicate box for me of stuff I wasn't too into in the first place. Except the lipstick, but I only need one of those.)


 
My UPS tracking isn't showing up either on the site but so many people had the same issue and received their box so I'm just going to wait it out. Hopefully it winds up on my doorstep. I'm giving it a week. If it's lost I won't be too upset cause it's not their fault and I'm sure they'll send out another one but if it's super late and wasn't mailed out by their deadline, customer service and I will be having a little chat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 12, 2013)

I got my box today.  I was really looking forward to it after a long day at the beach.  I got box 30.







Pur Minerals CC Cream - kind of boring but I'll use it.
DDF Acne Control Treatment - was sooooo disappointed when I saw this, I don't have any problems with acne so I will never use this.  Put it on my trade list.
La Fresh Make Up Removing Wipes - Will use these one day I'm being lazy.  I don't usually use make up removing wipes because I never feel like they do a good enough job.
Wei Pomegranate Beads and Purifying Mud Mask - been wanting to try these forever so very excited to get these!
Overall, an okay box, kind of boring.  I really wanted the bobby pins!  I'll just buy them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That definitely sounds like the effect Houston/Galveston weather tends to have on curly hair haha. I remember I lived in Dallas for a year for school and it was super dry - when I came back home my hair had so much trouble adjusting! I always describe living here as being like living inside a sauna lol. I'm actually starting to lose my tan because I've been using every excuse in the book to avoid the heat/humidity.


Speaking of.....can you BELIEVE this weather we're having....OMG....I can't be outside for more than 2 minutes LOL

My BB is still in NY.....coooome to me little box!


----------



## BeachBoheme (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm getting #43 ~





I'm happy I'm getting the PÃ¼r minerals CC cream (I've been using the "Color Balancing" primer for over a year now and LOVE it!), but the rest is meh. I could always use more cleanser (and I love green tea ever since using MUAC's green tea cleanser). And the Caudalie Divine Legs might be nice (though it doesn't seem like much of a sample size). But I'm not feeling the curly shampoo. And whilst bobby pins are always nice, I rarely ever use hair accessories. :/
DD is getting #19 ~





She'll likely enjoy the bobby pins and lippie and she is a HUGE nail polish addict, so she'll love another CC polish. But the rest is pretty meh for her. She'd not really be all that interested in the Ceramidin cream, nor would she be huge into the Caudalie (she's a lifeguard at our local water park and ALWAYS has a nice tan). She really could have used the DDF ~ she gets flare-ups occasionally when she's got that time o' the month.

I was REALLY hoping for the Hello Flawless Oxygen. Oh well. Maybe another time. Or maybe I'll just toss caution to the wind and buy it full-size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mom2aqt (Jul 12, 2013)

Ugh, I need to start to set up a swap/trade list I think. Not excited about much in this box




I think the bobby pins are cute but they rarely can stay in my thin fine hair. I do like most Benefit items so I'm hoping that the mist will be a highlight when the box finally gets here. 
 
Not sure which box number I have but my box weight is 0.4950.
 
My July 2013 box:
 
KÃ©rastase Bain Chroma Riche - Cleanse 
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream 
Birchbox Bobby Pins 
PÃ¼r Minerals CC Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 40
Benefit Cosmetics Ultra Radiance Facial Re-hydrating Mist


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 12, 2013)

My shipping hasn't moved in days....here's hoping it randomly shows up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So how long should I give my box to register on the UPS tracking system? I was sent tracking Monday, but it's not showing up. I have another identical box on a different account that *does* show up, so I'm thinking the missing box might be totally MIA, but I don't know how long I should wait before emailing CS.
> 
> (I'm actually hoping that it's lost and that they send out a completely different box since it's a duplicate box for me of stuff I wasn't too into in the first place. Except the lipstick, but I only need one of those.)


 My tracking was sent to me on Mon. as well and it never updated at all (still hasn't as of this evening) and I received my box today so hopefully your box will show up tomorrow!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That *could* be the case. On one hand the party proof lipsticks on the BB site that look like ones we got, don't have a mirror.
> ...


 That's nifty! I don't know if it's 17 dollars worth of nifty, though. I wonder if those are larger, or if the extra price is just for the fancy packaging? The trios on BB for 24 seem like a much better deal, and they DO seem like full size lipsticks.


----------



## Holly120 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Can I just say I'm really excited to wake up and do my makeup tomorrow solely to use this Instain blushÂ  Â so happy with my box #4!


 Yay!! Which color did you get?


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 12, 2013)

Kind of off topic, but was just washing my face and putting on my lotion before I go to bed and as i was using my sample of StriVectin eye concentrate I wondered how long ago I got it from BB.  Apparently I got it in April, lol. In all the info it said it was a sample long enough to last for two weeks.  Now admittedly I've missed a few days here and there, but that's still pretty darn good!  I've gotten three months out of it and it's not empty yet!  Anyone else still using theirs?


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm actually pretty excited for this box. There's other ones, of course, I'd rather have. But I don't hate it. And I'll probably try everything except for the bobby pins. I have no idea what to do with bobby pins. Excited to have this arriving in my mailbox tomorrow!


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kind of off topic, but was just washing my face and putting on my lotion before I go to bed and as i was using my sample of StriVectin eye concentrate I wondered how long ago I got it from BB.  Apparently I got it in April, lol. In all the info it said it was a sample long enough to last for two weeks.  Now admittedly I've missed a few days here and there, but that's still pretty darn good!  I've gotten three months out of it and it's not empty yet!  Anyone else still using theirs?


 I bought little travel container jars to put foil samples in. I feel like you can get a lot more out of them. Good for you for extending it that long!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Kind of off topic, but was just washing my face and putting on my lotion before I go to bed and as i was using my sample of StriVectin eye concentrate I wondered how long ago I got it from BB.  Apparently I got it in April, lol. In all the info it said it was a sample long enough to last for two weeks.  Now admittedly I've missed a few days here and there, but that's still pretty darn good!  I've gotten three months out of it and it's not empty yet!  Anyone else still using theirs?
yes ma'am. i use mine 2x daily and i still have a lot left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Jul 12, 2013)

I got box #2 today and will be getting box #19 sometime soon.  Not excited about either box.  I hate Color Club and Benta Berry anything and I seem to keep getting those brands, poo!  And I'm getting tired of hair products and moisturizer/cream products.  Mix it up BB, please!  And no Instain for me;  I love blush and BB keeps denying me, sad sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







bb2





bb19

I got the green hair pins and 3 green apple samples in box 2 as shown in the pic.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

QUESTION:

So I'm getting another CC Wanderlust polish. I was wondering, if it ended up being the same color as the one in my June box, would that count as a dupe? Right? Because they are assuming that the people who are getting another polish that it'll be a different color. Not that I would mind getting another bottle of that white. It really grew on me.


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> So I'm getting another CC Wanderlust polish. I was wondering, if it ended up being the same color as the one in my June box, would that count as a dupe? Right? Because they are assuming that the people who are getting another polish that it'll be a different color. Not that I would mind getting another bottle of that white. It really grew on me.


 I'd call/email BB if you get the same color.  They should credit you with points cuz it'd be a dupe.  Not sure about getting a different color in the same collection.  I'm getting a CC polish too and like you received it last month in both my boxes.  I'll see what others say.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> So I'm getting another CC Wanderlust polish. I was wondering, if it ended up being the same color as the one in my June box, would that count as a dupe? Right? Because they are assuming that the people who are getting another polish that it'll be a different color. Not that I would mind getting another bottle of that white. It really grew on me.


 Is the same color showing on your box preview page?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> So I'm getting another CC Wanderlust polish. I was wondering, if it ended up being the same color as the one in my June box, would that count as a dupe? Right? Because they are assuming that the people who are getting another polish that it'll be a different color. Not that I would mind getting another bottle of that white. It really grew on me.


 They said if you get a different color, it's not considered a dupe. The color that shows on your box page should be the color you're getting, if that helps at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 12, 2013)

I



> Kind of off topic, but was just washing my face and putting on my lotion before I go to bed and as i was using my sample of StriVectin eye concentrate I wondered how long ago I got it from BB. Â Apparently I got it in April, lol. In all the info it said it was a sample long enough to last for two weeks. Â Now admittedly I've missed a few days here and there, but that's still pretty darn good! Â I've gotten three months out of it and it's not empty yet! Â Anyone else still using theirs?


 I actually got dupes in my April boxes. I still haven't exhausted even half of the first one, and I use it at least 5 days a week. It was a very generous sample. I had to depot it because my sweet dog *cough* punctured the packaging when she thought she found a new chew toy!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure when they first opened shop, this is what they said their service provided. Something along the lines of"We gather samples you can't/won't otherwise get or wouldn't consider and send them your way."


 They actually used to have something on their site that said they would send deluxe samples, and we WOULDN'T see tiny foil packets...I remember it being there when I first subbed...I wish I had a screencap.

That said, I don't mind foil packets sometimes. Just saying, they used to advertise deluxe sample sizes with an emphasis on the deluxe, and as they've gotten bigger, that's no longer the case.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyone have a ridiculous stash of foil packet samples? Where do you keep them?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have a ridiculous stash of foil packet samples? Where do you keep them?


 I have a zip-up train case I got from ELF a few years ago, and I keep my stash in there. Though, I've been trying to use them up lately, and have been making some decent progress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have a ridiculous stash of foil packet samples? Where do you keep them?


I keep them in various sub boxes.



I have one for skincare, one for makeup and one for hair!


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I keep them in various sub boxes.
> ...


 So organized!

I have only maybe about 15-20 that I've collected in the last month and a half. They are sitting in my Artscow bag. I'm sure I'll get around to them eventually.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I keep them in various sub boxes.
> ...


 Yep! This is what I do, too! I labeled a bunch of my Birchbox boxes for eyes, lips, skin, hair, etc. I have them on a shelf in my bathroom closet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 12, 2013)

I joined BB because I thought they were more about deluxe samples, and gifted one at the same time. Unfortunately my aunt's gift subscription was a total bust. She got gum, hair products (she's going through chemo, so that one hurt, but obvs not BB's prob), and lots of perfume. Anyone use the dr.jart new stuff yet?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So organized!
> ...


lol...I dunno if I'd use the word organized.....obsessed with beauty subs maybe!



(in other words, way too many boxes!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I joined BB because I thought they were more about deluxe samples, and gifted one at the same time. Unfortunately my aunt's gift subscription was a total bust. She got gum, hair products (she's going through chemo, so that one hurt, but obvs not BB's prob), and lots of perfume.
> 
> Anyone use the dr.jart new stuff yet?


 I tried the Ceramidin cream this morning and I really liked it! I'll have to see how I like it with repeated usage but it left my face feeling soft and moisturized (but not greasy...I used only a tiny amount.)


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 12, 2013)

> I tried the Ceramidin cream this morning and I really liked it! I'll have to see how I like it with repeated usage but it left my face feeling soft and moisturized (but not greasy...I used only a tiny amount.)


 I'm probably most anxious about this product in my box. Since moving from the south to SoCal my skin has been so so dry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe this will be the product I fall in love with?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 12, 2013)

> It's a small sample, but it only takes a tiny bit of the Instain's to pack a punch. I have all 6 and all it takes is a very light tap into the pan with a brush and that's all you need. This sample should last a long long time even with every day use!


 WOOT! Good to hear! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Jul 12, 2013)

> Kind of off topic, but was just washing my face and putting on my lotion before I go to bed and as i was using my sample of StriVectin eye concentrate I wondered how long ago I got it from BB. Â Apparently I got it in April, lol. In all the info it said it was a sample long enough to last for two weeks. Â Now admittedly I've missed a few days here and there, but that's still pretty darn good! Â I've gotten three months out of it and it's not empty yet! Â Anyone else still using theirs?


 Yes I'm still using mine too. Another sample that lasted me a long time, 6 months actually, was the balms Put a Lid on it eye lid primer. I love that stuff! I bought the full size and its huge, should last me forever!!


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Jul 12, 2013)

My box page updated, and I must say it looks like the best box I have gotten in a long time, though it won't arrive until Monday. I'm getting the blush, the lipstick, the Juliette perfume, Vivant cleanser, and bobby pins. I've been displeased with BB in the past when I seem to never get any of the hyped items, especially makeup, but they are more than forgiven this month. I do already have this blush shade, though (which I love), so I'm not sure what to do with the sample sized one. The full size will last me until it gets too old to use.


----------



## Rochellena (Jul 12, 2013)

Getting box 3! Yay! So excited. My love for BB had really started to fade, but between last month and even more this month, I feel our relationship has been rekindled. 

Now, if they would just send my 13-month anniversary code so I can give them my monies, all would be well.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Anyone have a ridiculous stash of foil packet samples? Where do you keep them?


 I used to keep them in my extra Birchboxes like Cookie does, but I have since used said birchboxes to organize pictures from my college days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now I have them separated in labeled ziploc bags inside the zip up bag I got with my Sephora sun kit. I try to make it a point to pick one per week to use. Husband says I'm a "hoarder of samples"... Whatever. I'm an obsessive "tester of new beauty products". And that's when he says I don't need any help being beautiful, and then I melt. Hahaha


----------



## basementsong (Jul 12, 2013)

> Now, if they would just send my 13-month anniversary code so I can give them my monies, all would be well.


 I'm waiting on my 13 month code! With July's review points, I'll have stocked up 400 points for this!


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's the toner. Love the way it smells!





> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What Benefit product is that?


 I think it's actually the daytime moisturizer - I have the 3 sample set and it comes with the same eye cream people are getting, as well as a day and a night moisturizer.


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have a ridiculous stash of foil packet samples? Where do you keep them?


 I also subscribe to Glossybox and their actual boxes are so, so nice. My boyfriend is a graffiti artist so I've had him use his paint markers to draw vintage beauty items on the lids of the boxes in his graffiti style for whatever I want to use them for. For example, he drew a perfume bottle on one and a hair brush on another. He also incorporates a "K" somewhere in each design (like in the center of the back of the brush) for my name.


----------



## Rochellena (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm waiting on my 13 month code! With July's review points, I'll have stocked up 400 points for this!


 I will hit 300 after July's reviews. I wish I had been better at saving, but it's such a temptation! It's taking all my remaining willpower not to just go ahead and spend them all before the code gets here.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 12, 2013)

> I think it's actually the daytime moisturizer - I have the 3 sample set and it comes with the same eye cream people are getting, as well as a day and a night moisturizer.


 It's the toner. Says so on the box and the bottle.


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's the toner. Says so on the box and the bottle.


 Hmm..is it liquid?


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will hit 300 after July's reviews. I wish I had been better at saving, but it's such a temptation! It's taking all my remaining willpower not to just go ahead and spend them all before the code gets here.


 Psshh I can't ever make it past $20 worth. That actually only happened once, I usually spend them as soon as I can and just look at it as a $10 off coupon lol.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 12, 2013)

> Speaking of.....can you BELIEVE this weather we're having....OMG....I can't be outside for more than 2 minutes LOL My BB is still in NY.....coooome to me little box!


 It's ridiculous! I've only stepped outside ONCE since last Wednesday LOL. As if I weren't enough of a hermit already. Also, does anyone else's tracking show that their box actually wasn't received by UPS until the 11th or later? Please tell me BB isn't pulling the "I printed the shipping label by the 10th, that counts" thing again... I remember how pissed people were about that months ago. I'm just glad my tracking finally works though haha. Box 16, ETA July 17th with a weight of 0.5050


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Hmm..is it liquid?


 It is! Kind of a thicker, creamy liquid. Says its to be applied before your moisturizer.


----------



## basementsong (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's ridiculous! I've only stepped outside ONCE since last Wednesday LOL. As if I weren't enough of a hermit already.
> 
> Also, does anyone else's tracking show that their box actually wasn't received by UPS until the 11th or later? Please tell me BB isn't pulling the "I printed the shipping label by the 10th, that counts" thing again... I remember how pissed people were about that months ago. I'm just glad my tracking finally works though haha. Box 16, ETA July 17th with a weight of 0.5050


Mine looks like it shipped OK on the 10, but I didn't get any updates on tracking until this morning! On the upside, it at least looks like it made it to my state.






The thing I don't get about late/potentially late shipping (and I guess this month with the box page debacle) is... well, BB does this every month! Obviously they don't start selecting samples for July boxes on July 1, because we get pics of them filming the spoiler video in June. It just seems to me to be, you do this every month, you KNOW you do this every month, so just get your things together!

IDK. Obviously I don't know the inside workings of Birchbox. But that thought just gave me pause this week.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> I also subscribe to Glossybox and their actual boxes are so, so nice. My boyfriend is a graffiti artist so I've had himÂ use his paint markers to drawÂ vintage beauty items on the lids of the boxes in his graffiti style for whatever I want to use them for. For example, he drew a perfume bottle on one and a hair brush on another. He also incorporates a "K" somewhere inÂ each designÂ (like in the center of the back of the brush) for my name.


 That is so cool! Do you have a picture?


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I bought little travel container jars to put foil samples in. I feel like you can get a lot more out of them. Good for you for extending it that long!


 Yes I got a little travel jar in my Beauty Army box a couple of months back and it's awesome!  I never realized how much I was wasting in foil packets until I started putting them in that!  I'll never run out of moisturizer again!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> I used to keep them in my extra Birchboxes like Cookie does, but I have since used said birchboxes to organize pictures from my college days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now I have them separated in labeled ziploc bags inside the zip up bag I got with my Sephora sun kit. I try to make it a point to pick one per week to use. Husband says I'm a "hoarder of samples"... Whatever. I'm an obsessive "tester of new beauty products". And that's when he says I don't need any help being beautiful, and then I melt. Hahaha


 Obsessive tester of new beauty products, love it! And you picked a winner hubby. We should start a foil packet swap. Sounds like an interesting idea In theory anyway.


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I also subscribe to Glossybox and their actual boxes are so, so nice. My boyfriend is a graffiti artist so I've had him use his paint markers to draw vintage beauty items on the lids of the boxes in his graffiti style for whatever I want to use them for. For example, he drew a perfume bottle on one and a hair brush on another. He also incorporates a "K" somewhere in each design (like in the center of the back of the brush) for my name.


 Yes picture!!


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> Yes I got a little travel jar in my Beauty Army box a couple of months back and it's awesome! Â I never realized how much I was wasting in foil packets until I started putting them in that! Â I'll never run out of moisturizer again!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Exactly! It struck me when I was using a sample of a BB cream from Sephora and after a few days it started drying out. But I got three uses out of it. Went out and bought little containers for all the other ones I want to try. And any small containers I get from boxes get cleaned out to be used for other samples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm actually pretty excited for this box. There's other ones, of course, I'd rather have. But I don't hate it. And I'll probably try everything except for the bobby pins. I have no idea what to do with bobby pins. Excited to have this arriving in my mailbox tomorrow!Â 



You're my box twin #45. Finally! I mean I thought I was the only MUT with a box #45. I'm excited about it as well. That polish in Lilac in Paris bec I already have Regin in Spain and London Calling. I almost bought the set but I didn't because I didn't want Mod in Manhattan. Kinda disappointed about the mask (3rd time for me). It's ok. I mean it's good but didn't make me to want enough to buy. Maybe it will for you? There are tons of YouTube videos on how to use the Bobby pins. I'm willing to try it. Many hair stuff always falls off my hair since its heavy. Enjoy! That box won't arrive until July 15th I believe for me.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 12, 2013)

> I used to keep them in my extra Birchboxes like Cookie does, but I have since used said birchboxes to organize pictures from my college days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now I have them separated in labeled ziploc bags inside the zip up bag I got with my Sephora sun kit. I try to make it a point to pick one per week to use. Husband says I'm a "hoarder of samples"... Whatever. I'm an obsessive "tester of new beauty products". And that's when he says I don't need any help being beautiful, and then I melt. Hahaha


 Sweetest. thing. EVER!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaynichole (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Holly120* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!! Which color did you get?


 Swiss dot! Used it this morning and LOVE IT!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> I'm probably most anxious about this product in my box. Since moving from the south to SoCal my skin has been so so dry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe this will be the product I fall in love with?


 I lived in SoCal for 14 years and yes that product will work for you. I did suffer dry skin during my time there. I could list so many things that would help dry skin even organically.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> You're my box twin #45. Finally! I mean I thought I was the only MUT with a box #45. I'm excited about it as well. That polish in Lilac in Paris bec I already have Regin in Spain and London Calling. I almost bought the set but I didn't because I didn't want Mod in Manhattan. Kinda disappointed about the mask (3rd time for me). It's ok. I mean it's good but didn't make me to want enough to buy. Maybe it will for you? There are tons of YouTube videos on how to use the Bobby pins. I'm willing to try it. Many hair stuff always falls off my hair since its heavy. Enjoy! That box won't arrive until July 15th I believe for me.


 Yay! I loved the Amika mask, which I definitely have to buy during beautybrands liter sale. I'm hoping I will like this one, but won't be disappointed if I don't. And I'm not 100% that I'll be getting the purple polish in my box. June's box had the picture with the green and I had gotten white (which I actually turned out to completely love!). Have you ever tried the shave stuff? I know that's gone around BB a few times,


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I also subscribe to Glossybox and their actual boxes are so, so nice. My boyfriend is a graffiti artist so I've had him use his paint markers to draw vintage beauty items on the lids of the boxes in his graffiti style for whatever I want to use them for. For example, he drew a perfume bottle on one and a hair brush on another. He also incorporates a "K" somewhere in each design (like in the center of the back of the brush) for my name.


Ohh that sounds awesome!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 12, 2013)

> Exactly! It struck me when I was using a sample of a BB cream from Sephora and after a few days it started drying out. But I got three uses out of it. Went out and bought little containers for all the other ones I want to try. And any small containers I get from boxes get cleaned out to be used for other samples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If you have a Hobby Lobby in your area, the next time your in the store, go into the jewelry/loose bead department...they stock the most perfectly sized clear plastic "pots" with screw on lids that I've ever come across for sample foils...the jars are thin, and wide (if that makes sense?!), so your not jamming your finger into a medicine cup- like container to get the product out! I've only seen them with Hot Pink/Fuchsia Lids, versus clear like the body of the jar, but I can deal with that for such great functionality..super cheap, too! Pack of four=$2.99!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry for being OT, and please excuse my mess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> If you have a Hobby Lobby in your area, the next time your in the store, go into the jewelry/loose bead department...they stock the most perfectly sized clear plastic "pots" with screw on lids that I've ever come across for sample foils...the jars are thin, and wide (if that makes sense?!), so your not jamming your finger into a medicine cup- like container to get the product out! I've only seen them with Hot Pink/Fuchsia Lids, versus clear like the body of the jar, but I can deal with that for such great functionality..super cheap, too! Pack of four=$2.99!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That is awesome! I will have to keep a look out. Sounds perfect!


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> Sorry for being OT, and please excuse my mess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So cute!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Yay! I loved the Amika mask, which I definitely have to buy during beautybrands liter sale. I'm hoping I will like this one, but won't be disappointed if I don't. And I'm not 100% that I'll be getting the purple polish in my box. June's box had the picture with the green and I had gotten white (which I actually turned out to completely love!). Have you ever tried the shave stuff? I know that's gone around BB a few times,


 Oh yes yes yes! Amika mask is way better than that Kerastase one. It worked better for my hair. I have fine and lots of hair blonde with highlights. It's not too heavy so I still get volume. Kerastase feels like silicone heavy even though I didn't apply much and combed thru and soaked for 20 mins. But I did change timing between 10 to 20 to see which would work ya know? It smells nice but just prefer Amika. That's interesting about the polish. I did get the exact color from last Monty's box. I got dupes (2 same boxes) so I traded with someone for London Calling. I love the shaving cream. Not many people like it according to some MUT members here. I like the smell. I've been using EOS pomegranate Shea butter shaving cream which is best one ever. I refused to use the aluminum shaving creams bec it has too many silicones that made my legs rashy even tho no matter how many times I changed razors and etc. I always exfoliate my legs before and after to prevent ingrown hairs and rashes. So it's all shiny and smooth. It's amazing how little things made a big differences.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 12, 2013)

> So cute!


 Haha..thanks! See what I'm saying about the size, though? PERFECT for samples, and the screw cap enclosure is really snug, so, sometimes, I'll toss them in my purse and not be worried to death if their going to leak everywhere...HUGE relief!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Haha..thanks! See what I'm saying about the size, though? PERFECT for samples, and the screw cap enclosure is really snug, so, sometimes, I'll toss them in my purse and not be worried to death if their going to leak everywhere...HUGE relief!


 I would def get those. No Hobby Lobby here but I can find something like that. Just don't like boring sample white top jars. Otherwise I could order off from amazon.


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly! It struck me when I was using a sample of a BB cream from Sephora and after a few days it started drying out. But I got three uses out of it. Went out and bought little containers for all the other ones I want to try. And any small containers I get from boxes get cleaned out to be used for other samples.


 LOL  I think that's why I wanted the Suki scrub so badly last month.  I just wanted the jar.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 12, 2013)

> Kind of off topic, but was just washing my face and putting on my lotion before I go to bed and as i was using my sample of StriVectin eye concentrate I wondered how long ago I got it from BB. Â Apparently I got it in April, lol. In all the info it said it was a sample long enough to last for two weeks. Â Now admittedly I've missed a few days here and there, but that's still pretty darn good! Â I've gotten three months out of it and it's not empty yet! Â Anyone else still using theirs?


 I have been using mine for what seems like forever. I use it morning and night most days but you use such a small amount that it had really lasted a long time! More samples like that please, birchbox!


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha..thanks! See what I'm saying about the size, though? PERFECT for samples, and the screw cap enclosure is really snug, so, sometimes, I'll toss them in my purse and not be worried to death if their going to leak everywhere...HUGE relief!


 OOOH I've never thought to look at Hobby Lobby, and $2.99 is an amazing price!!  I know where I'm going tomorrow morning!  Thanks!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> LOL Â I think that's why I wanted the Suki scrub so badly last month. Â I just wanted the jar. Â


 Ohh ohh! Now you saved me some $$$ and got the idea! I have two Suki scrub samples. I will def reuse 'em (the jar)


----------



## tulosai (Jul 12, 2013)

So they are sending me a ColorClub from the Wanderlust collection even though I got one last month- does it not count as a dupe if it is in a different color? Kind of bummed, I'm not gonna lie. They seem to send me ColorClub (which I don't really like) whenever possible but if ever there's a different nail polish I might actually want to try it's not for me.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> LOL Â I think that's why I wanted the Suki scrub so badly last month. Â I just wanted the jar. Â


 Haha! Me too! That scrub was also amazing though. That's another thing on my want list. Smelled so good. My empty jar still smells like it a little. I take a whiff here and there...


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha! Me too! That scrub was also amazing though. That's another thing on my want list. Smelled so good. My empty jar still smells like it a little. I take a whiff here and there...


 I bought my mom a subscription for mother's day and she got the Suki scrub and said it smelled so amazing.  She basically taunted me about it for a month lol.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would have just taken her jar but she lives too far away.  

Also, it drives me crazy that she doesn't do her reviews for her points!!! MOM! Come on!  That's the best feature of BB.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jul 12, 2013)

I received box 3 this month and I am so happy about it I feel like it's my birthday! I don't peek or read any spoilers beforehand so I just spent the past hour looking at all the other boxes and I would have been happy with most of them. I even found 5 products that I pinned to my BB Pinterest board so I can keep them on my radar. Most of them look new to BB so I'm hoping they'll show up in my future boxes soon. BB has been wonderful to me this year.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha! Me too! That scrub was also amazing though. That's another thing on my want list. Smelled so good. My empty jar still smells like it a little. I take a whiff here and there...


 I still have one and a half suki samples (got one in each bb) and I went ahead and bought the full size. First thing I did when I got it last week was open it and take a huge whiff. OMG, heaven. lol


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> I bought my mom a subscription for mother's day and she got the Suki scrub and said it smelled so amazing. Â She basically taunted me about it for a month lol. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would have just taken her jar but she lives too far away. Â  Also, it drives me crazy that she doesn't do her reviews for her points!!! MOM! Come on! Â That's the best feature of BB.


 OMG OMG I know!!!! My hubby gifted 6 months BB sub to his mom who is in her 70's. She couldn't careless for a computer or barely let it alone to touch it! I reminded her that you could get free full size products using points. She's a Bargain hunter and said,"I'm sorry, I just can't do the computer". LOLOL love her


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kind of off topic, but was just washing my face and putting on my lotion before I go to bed and as i was using my sample of StriVectin eye concentrate I wondered how long ago I got it from BB.  Apparently I got it in April, lol. In all the info it said it was a sample long enough to last for two weeks.  Now admittedly I've missed a few days here and there, but that's still pretty darn good!  I've gotten three months out of it and it's not empty yet!  Anyone else still using theirs?


 I'm still using mine and I got it back in April too. It's such a good sized sample. I use it every night and it still seems full.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tabarhodes*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So they are sending me a ColorClub from the Wanderlust collection even though I got one last month- does it not count as a dupe if it is in a different color? Kind of bummed, I'm not gonna lie. They seem to send me ColorClub (which I don't really like) whenever possible but if ever there's a different nail polish I might actually want to try it's not for me.


Nope. Only a dupe if it is the exact same color.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

On a side note. Decided to take a mental health day, which turned into "I should play with this gel eyeliner I got and never tried..." And suddenly, in shock, how did I live so long without it?! It's so easy, and fun. And I did that thing with the wing I never did before, and dayum. It's nice.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 12, 2013)

I just received my full-size amika from the Beauty Brands sale (ordered one for myself and two as gifts) and they are HUGE!  I didn't check the size before ordering and just assumed it would be packaged in the same sized container as other hair masques I have, like the Macadamia.  Nice surprise!


----------



## Alessandra321 (Jul 12, 2013)

My mother is 77, loves her Birchbox (most of all the Juicy perfumes), and Never Writes Reviews. Argh! When I tell her about the review feature she just trails off with non-interest then changes the subject her latest Juicy fragrance.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> I just received my full-size amika from the Beauty Brands sale (ordered one for myself and two as gifts) and they are HUGE! Â I didn't check the size before ordering and just assumed it would be packaged in the same sized container as other hair masques I have, like the Macadamia. Â Nice surprise!Â


 Ooooh! Will it last a while? I definitely want to order a few. And I don't want to share. Haha. Is it comparable to a jar of noxzema?


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alessandra321* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mother is 77, loves her Birchbox (most of all the Juicy perfumes), and Never Writes Reviews. Argh! When I tell her about the review feature she just trails off with non-interest then changes the subject her latest Juicy fragrance.


 It bugs me soooo much that she won't do her reviews that I've contemplated going into her account and doing them for her with her on the phone lol.  But then she probably wouldn't redeem the points....


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> My mother is 77, loves her Birchbox (most of all the Juicy perfumes), and Never Writes Reviews. Argh! When I tell her about the review feature she just trails off with non-interest then changes the subject her latest Juicy fragrance.


 Why don't you get her log in and write them for her? Then order a product she's been raving about and it could be a very nice surprise.


----------



## lovelywhim (Jul 12, 2013)

I got my mom a yearly subscription for Christmas and she is the same way about never writing reviews! She just lets me do them and use the points. I have yet to use any of the points racked up on her account but it's up to $60 now! So if you have someone in your family that doesn't bother with the reviews, see if you can get in on it!


----------



## HazelC (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the box I'm getting and I was excited about it lol! Kinda a bummer that the Jouer is a foil, are the shampoo and conditioner foils too?


 No it's not. Just little 1oz bottle each. Which is okay, but the whole box just looks empty with all the samples being so small.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* 


Quote: Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* 



I bought my mom a subscription for mother's day and she got the Suki scrub and said it smelled so amazing.  She basically taunted me about it for a month lol.  



 I would have just taken her jar but she lives too far away.  

Also, it drives me crazy that she doesn't do her reviews for her points!!! MOM! Come on!  That's the best feature of BB.

OMG OMG I know!!!! My hubby gifted 6 months BB sub to his mom who is in her 70's. She couldn't careless for a computer or barely let it alone to touch it! I reminded her that you could get free full size products using points. She's a Bargain hunter and said,"I'm sorry, I just can't do the computer". LOLOL love her 


> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha that's adorable! but omg, THE POINTS!!
> ...






That's exactly what my MIL is!!! Sadly, she lives 6 hours away and she's a telephone type of person. I don't really like talking on the phone. These days, not many people like to talk on the phone, even my hubby. He just prefers texting. Mind that I'm deaf so I use a relay service to call but I just don't have the patience to do that. When we get together; we have lots to talk about so it makes the visit more fun


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooh! Will it last a while? I definitely want to order a few. And I don't want to share. Haha. Is it comparable to a jar of noxzema?


 I'm not sure what size the noxzema jars are, but I took these photos to give you an idea of the amika size.  Shave gel, quarter, and farmer Lego man pictured to give you an idea of the size.  (Well, farmer Lego man mostly pictured just for fun.)  

Hmmm, I'm not sure how to do a spoiler on here.  



Spoiler



 

 



Another way to think of it:  The amika sample sent out in Birchbox was 20 mL/0.67 fl. oz. and the full size container is 500 mL/16.9 fl. oz. I think they will last a long time!


----------



## Alessandra321 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes, I could actually set up an email account to attach to her subscription. Good idea...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure what size the noxzema jars are, but I took these photos to give you an idea of the amika size.  Shave gel, quarter, and farmer Lego man pictured to give you an idea of the size.  (Well, farmer Lego man mostly pictured just for fun.)
> 
> ...


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know if you know this exists, and sorry for the OT, but have you heard of the captioning telephones? I actually work for CaptionCall, as a captioner, and you wouldn't believe how many people haven't talked on the phone in YEARS and start crying because they can finally talk to their relatives. The phone is free, all one needs is a letter from their doctor saying they need it. If it sounds like something you are interested in, you should check it out. I won't post a link since it's OT and I'm not sure about the rules on that, but it's awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> I'm not sure what size the noxzema jars are, but I took these photos to give you an idea of the amika size. Â Shave gel, quarter, and farmer Lego man pictured to give you an idea of the size. Â (Well, farmer Lego man mostly pictured just for fun.) Â  Hmmm, I'm not sure how to do a spoiler on here. Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 12, 2013)

NVM...wrong thread, lol.

I am however so glad that I ordered two of the Amika masks along with a liter each of the shampoo/conditioner. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG OMG!!! Totally envy
> ...


 I love the smell too! They are on sale for $13 on Beauty Brands.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> Yes, I could actually set up an email account to attach to her subscription. Good idea...Â


 Genius. Get them points ladies!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure what size the noxzema jars are, but I took these photos to give you an idea of the amika size.  Shave gel, quarter, and farmer Lego man pictured to give you an idea of the size.  (Well, farmer Lego man mostly pictured just for fun.)
> 
> ...


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes!!! I need this. Those jars are huge. With a weekly treatment, it'll last until the next liter sale. Stocking up is a must. As the sale doesn't even until next month. I'm pretty excited for this. It smelled delicious and my hair was silky smooth for days, I literally couldn't keep my hands off of myself. Haha.
> 
> And kudos for the cute little Lego dude!


 Yay for great sales and amazing products!  Hope you love yours too!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Got my box! Kinda meh. Excited for the BP shampoo and conditioner though! The instain size if anyone's still wondering:



It's such a cute little container!


----------



## Hils (Jul 12, 2013)

So, I'm getting box 18... and feeling kind of "meh" about it.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb18
 

The Benefit re-hydrating mist will definitely be going on a trade list, perhaps along with the shave cream. I got an awesome first box in June (Box 31, www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb31) so I probably was spoiled a little bit.

I am excited to try out the CC cream though. Although I'm 32, I've never really been into makeup until just recently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have three daughters, so I figured I better get into this stuff NOW so I can help them! I ordered some BB samples (Skin79) from eBay and excited to try those, but now excited to try the CC, too.

I'm still thinking about getting another BB subscription though, with a completed different profile.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> Got my box! Kinda meh. Excited for the BP shampoo and conditioner though! The instain size if anyone's still wondering:
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a cute little container!


 Nice! I love the shampoo and conditioner mini containers. Do you think these boxes partcially feed into our awe for small, cute, teeny-tiny things?


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

The BP shampoo and conditioner smell amazeballs just like the spray. I think I'm keeping BB one more month to get my points up to an even $30, buying this shampoo and conditioner, then I'm out of the BB game.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooh! Will it last a while? I definitely want to order a few. And I don't want to share. Haha. Is it comparable to a jar of noxzema?


I just got mine two days ago.  It's bigger than a jar of noxzema.  It's really big.  I want to order another just to have it becaue it's such a good deal.





eta picture.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> So, I'm getting box 18... and feeling kind of "meh" about it. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb18 Â  The Benefit re-hydrating mist will definitely be going on a trade list, perhaps along with the shave cream. I got an awesome first box in June (Box 31, www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2013/june-2013-bb31) so I probably was spoiled a little bit. I am excited to try out the CC cream though. Although I'm 32, I've never really been into makeup until just recently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have three daughters, so I figured I better get into this stuff NOW so I can help them! I ordered some BB samples (Skin79) from eBay and excited to try those, but now excited to try the CC, too. I'm still thinking about getting another BB subscription though, with a completed different profile.


 That box is amazing! I believe BB and CC creams are very similar, though CC probably provides better coverage. It's a good tool for beginners. Right now I'm addicted to Smashboxs Camera Ready BB cream, but I'd be happy to try and play around with them all. I just rub the BB cream on my face, as I do with my moisturizer, and occasional use some pressed powder or mineral veil to top it off.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

> Nice! I love the shampoo and conditioner mini containers. Do you think these boxes partcially feed into our awe for small, cute, teeny-tiny things?


 Hahahaha yes!!! I bought the full size BP spray but I keep filling up my little sample bottle from it and keep it at my bf's house just because I love the little bottle! I haul a beauty bag (okay a few bags lol) back and forth, there's no reason I can't bring the full size except that cute little bottle!


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> I just got mine two days ago.Â  It's bigger than a jar of noxzema.Â  It's really big.Â  I want to order another just to have it becaue it's such a good deal.


 I really wish this site has "up votes", because I'd be passing them out like Oprah does cars! Awesome! Well, obviously I'm going to have to spend the $50 for free shipping. Plus I got a coupon code for signing up to the site. So....I'm thinking at least 3 jars and maybe an extra Amika hair product. I was checking out their Straight Up Smoothing Balm or Leave in cream. I bet they all smell amazing. It's such a good deal.


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> I just got mine two days ago.Â  It's bigger than a jar of noxzema.Â  It's really big.Â  I want to order another just to have it becaue it's such a good deal.
> 
> eta picture.


 Is that next to then smaller size you can order from BB? And to think....there's less than a dollar difference between to the two.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 12, 2013)

Yup, it was smaller than you would think for $12.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the smell too! They are on sale for $13 on Beauty Brands.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ENABLER ALERT!!! I"m


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got mine two days ago.  It's bigger than a jar of noxzema.  It's really big.  I want to order another just to have it becaue it's such a good deal.
> ...


 Yes! I got mine a couple days ago also (thanks enablers) ! the jars are HUGE. I bought two jars - one for me and one to give to my sister for her b-day. We used the sample packets I got through BB (and trades) on our "spa night" and really liked them. She kept raving about it so I figured I get her one...even though her b-day is not until September....it was too good of a price to pass up. I also bought a liter of the Amika shampoo and a couple other odd &amp; ends so I'd get free shipping.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is a great box... I would depot the Jouer into a little container to make it go further. The BP samples &amp; the Dr. Jart samples are nice sizes. Kinda jelly of those who got the InStain....


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jul 12, 2013)

Just got the first box I've been disappointed in since I joined in March. I got


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

It has arrived!!!



Spoiler










I've been stalking my mailbox for two and half hours. Well worth it.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *misskelliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got the first box I've been disappointed in since I joined in March. I got
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oo! I hope they send out the new BP stuff out to like basically everyone like they did the spray. I'm sure its just as amazing &amp; I'll end up buying it anyway!!!

Okay so what is this deal everyone is talking about with the amika hair mask?


----------



## Babs (Jul 12, 2013)

> Got my box! Kinda meh. Excited for the BP shampoo and conditioner though! The instain size if anyone's still wondering:
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a cute little container!


 Thank you for the photo. I thought I'm getting 5 foils and the blush which I might possibly flip a table out of jealousy. I'm expecting box 12: Tan wipe -foil Lotion- foil x2 BP- hallelujah bottle x2 In stain - pinky nail but adorbs


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> Okay so what is this deal everyone is talking about with the amika hair mask?Â


 We were discussing loving that sample in the past BB and its an expensive product to buy, but its apart of beautybrands.com liter sale until August 10th. You can get it for under $13 instead of almost $40.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have a ridiculous stash of foil packet samples? Where do you keep them?


 I keep them in Glossyboxes. I think I have about 40 foil packets in one GB since they are nice and big


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We were discussing loving that sample in the past BB and its an expensive product to buy, but its apart of beautybrands.com liter sale until August 10th. You can get it for under $13 instead of almost $40.


 Ooo! Thank you.  I tried this in past BB as well - didn't notice anything too amazing hair wise but I LOVE the scent!! I might have to get this.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It has arrived!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Soo you got the exact color as BB promised on their picture so you got that color. I'm glad that I can feel confident to get that color!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aww, I'm sorry to hear that. I love that body wash. It's the one I'm currently using. I always want samples from that brand, but BB never sends them to me.


 I've only just learned of this brand like last week. I've only heard good things about it. I just wish I had got the Benefit Foundation. If I would have got that and nothing else I would have been a happy camper! lol


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> Soo you got the exact color as BB promised on their picture so you got that color. I'm glad that I can feel confident to get that color!Â


 Yes! I was surprised!


----------



## HHummel (Jul 12, 2013)

> I keep them in Glossyboxes. I think I have about 40 foil packets in one GB since they are nice and big


 Getting the large box in the mail must feel awesome. I love these companies that package like this. And I love learning about how people repurpose them.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 12, 2013)

> OOOH I've never thought to look at Hobby Lobby, and $2.99 is an amazing price!! Â I know where I'm going tomorrow morning! Â Thanks!


 I get mine from there, too! From the painting section. I've never thought to look I'm the loose beads area.. Those are wayyyy cuter. Sold.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jul 12, 2013)

Sooo I got my box today....

Not sure what box number but here goes. 

 
Caldrea Body Lotion in Tea Olive Lime ( 2 foil packets ) : I definitely will use it but first impressions before using it is that it's a good sample but nothing that makes me overly excited. 
 
DDF Acne Control Treatment (.5 oz tube) : As much as I hate to say this, I think after I film my monthly video, it's going in the trash. I don't like to be wasteful, but I do not have acne, nor do I say I do in my profile. Salicylic acid is drying and I am not risking putting it on my face if I don't need to. 
 
I.C.O.N India Oil (.34 fl oz) : Always up for trying a new hair oil. Heard good things about it on the board already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
theBalm Cosmetics InStain Blush in Swiss Dot (.018 oz) : I love theBalm and blush so this is probably the best sample I received. 
 
Birchbox Bobby Pins : I got the ones with the blue pattern on them. I will definitely use them and they are cute but nothing crazy exciting. 
 
Overall, I think Birchbox and I are ending our relationship soon. I've always been so optimistic, but lately it's not as exciting anymore. After next month, I'll have 20 dollars in point and I will probably cash them in and cancel, unless they wow me. :c


----------



## Charity1217 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought my mom a subscription for mother's day and she got the Suki scrub and said it smelled so amazing.  She basically taunted me about it for a month lol.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would have just taken her jar but she lives too far away.
> 
> Also, it drives me crazy that she doesn't do her reviews for her points!!! MOM! Come on!  That's the best feature of BB.





> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It bugs me soooo much that she won't do her reviews that I've contemplated going into her account and doing them for her with her on the phone lol.  But then she probably wouldn't redeem the points....


 My sister bought my mom a 3 month sub and my mom doesn't try new makeup or skincare items.  She finally mentioned it to me and I begged her for all her unused samples.  She got some great boxes!  But she won't review her boxes either.  I wish I'd known earlier so I could have done her reviews and got her points but she told me after her 3rd box arrived.  She never even make an account.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 12, 2013)

> My sister bought my mom a 3 month sub and my mom doesn't try new makeup or skincare items.Â  She finally mentioned it to me and I begged her for all her unused samples.Â  She got some great boxes!Â  But she won't review her boxes either.Â  I wish I'd known earlier so I could have done her reviews and got her points but she told me after her 3rd box arrived.Â  She never even make an account.Â


 This is why I get my mom the special edition boxes at holidays. She doesn't shop enough to buy full sizes of samples, and she doesn't get on the computer enough to review all the products. But she's dug right in to the full products that were in her special edition boxes.


----------



## msbelle (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## dashali (Jul 12, 2013)

I am ready to get a full size for you and trade for the cat!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jul 12, 2013)

So the bobby pins - not feel them.  They don't hold my hair and they actually pull my hair out no matter how careful I am.  I thought I would like them more.

I'm trying the DDF acne cream thingy on a lil' pimple to see if it works.

The benefit eye cream is actually not bad!

I love the balm instain blush.

The no. 4 hair protector - works nicely, but I really don't like the coco plus something else smell.

Not a horrible box - perhaps they are looking into our profiles a lil' better. This is one of the best boxes I have gotten.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dashali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am ready to get a full size for you and trade for the cat!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 haha, she's priceless!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dragged her all the way back from Greece with me... I ain't giving her up! &lt;3


----------



## monaumt (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi! I've been a lurker ever since I subscribed to Birch Box 3 months ago, but never posted (until now). I just got my box today &amp; I was wondering how they determine what you get in your box each month. It doesn't seem like they followed my profile at all. Is this usual? I was happy with my other two boxes, but this one is really random.

I got:



Spoiler







In my profile I have acne selected yet I got a moisturizer &amp; the highlighter. I noticed a lot of people got the DDF acne thing and they don't have it selected in their profile. I also said I air-dry my hair &amp; they sent me the prep &amp; protect (the first line in the description even says "As self-confessed blow dryer addicts..." I'm debating whether to continue my subscription so was just wondering if this is the norm.

Edit: Sorry, my spoiler tag didn't work.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

> Hi! I've been a lurker ever since I subscribed to Birch Box 3 months ago, but never posted (until now). I just got my box today &amp; I was wondering how they determine what you get in your box each month. It doesn't seem like they followed my profile at all. Is this usual? I was happy with my other two boxes, but this one is really random. I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 12, 2013)

I was so excited to get the mail today bc one of my birchboxes was scheduled to get here....but nope.  It's been that way for the last three months that they'll get here at least 3 days after the scheduled delivery.  So annoying.  My Ulta stuff did come in today though so that makes up for it I guess!  I got the Nyx Nude on Nude palette and it's sooooo awesome. 





Love that gorgeous Grecian kitteh!!!  She needs some forced cuddles I bet!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 12, 2013)

I was not due to get my BB until Monday so what a surprise when they brought my mail to me at work containing my lil pink BB! Woot! My co-worker usually gets her's before me so she was a little envious and stuck around for the unboxing...

I like the modelco lipstick and am kinda of curious about the nudey-pinky color in the nude trio. The CC cream...I thought it would be tinted like BB cream so that was a lil disappointing. I am excited to try the Caudalie Divine Legs but do wish the sample was a lil bigger...or that they sent two. It's not a tiny foil...I just thought it would be larger.

If anyone is looking for the London Calling CC polish...I might be putting it on my trade list...not sure it's for me.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 12, 2013)

> Hi! I've been a lurker ever since I subscribed to Birch Box 3 months ago, but never posted (until now). I just got my box today &amp; I was wondering how they determine what you get in your box each month. It doesn't seem like they followed my profile at all. Is this usual? I was happy with my other two boxes, but this one is really random. I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## inlustro (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I joined BB because I thought they were more about deluxe samples, and gifted one at the same time. Unfortunately my aunt's gift subscription was a total bust. She got gum, hair products (she's going through chemo, so that one hurt, but obvs not BB's prob), and lots of perfume.
> 
> Anyone use the dr.jart new stuff yet?


 I did a quick spot treatment last night before I went to bed, I have this one dry/dark patch to the side of my nose and a few dry patches around my brows and cheeks.  It seemed better in the morning, but I want to give it a good week to see how I like it.  So far it seems good!  It is a bit on the thick side and I don't think it's the kind of thing where I'd want to squirt a huge glob in my hands and rub it all over my face.


----------



## inlustro (Jul 12, 2013)

Quote: Quote: Originally Posted by *Rochellena* 



Now, if they would just send my 13-month anniversary code so I can give them my monies, all would be well.
I'm waiting on my 13 month code! With July's review points, I'll have stocked up 400 points for this!

June was supposed to be month #13 for me.  Has anyone gotten their 13 month code in the last month or two?  I didn't call CS cuz I didn't have any money to buy stuff with the 25% discount anyway so I kept hoping it could come in a few more days closer to payday.  

I wonder if they did away with the 13 month code with all the other recent changes, or if that was a glitch?  And if I recall, the next one would be the 16 month code, and then the 21 month code?  Is there one in the middle?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2013)

Regarding the Number 4 Spray (I was trying to quote a post but the site is being jerky for me right now) I only blowdry my hair perhaps once a month. It isn't just a heat protectant! It is a leave in conditioner as well as a UV shield! I air dry my hair nearly every day and the spray just leaves it nice and soft and silky and protected.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Steffi (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *monaumt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I've been a lurker ever since I subscribed to Birch Box 3 months ago, but never posted (until now). I just got my box today &amp; I was wondering how they determine what you get in your box each month. It doesn't seem like they followed my profile at all. Is this usual? I was happy with my other two boxes, but this one is really random.
> 
> ...


----------



## succexy327 (Jul 12, 2013)

This is my first post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've had BB for 5 months now. Im happy about the Instain and the Benefit eye cream, I wanted both of those. I also am excited about the spray hair conditioner because I've never tried it and I straighten my hair a few times a week and it says it helps to protect. I am giving my sister the DDF acne treatment because its a good size sample (0.5oz) which is probably $13-14 value and I'm giving her the hair clips since I know I will never use them and she loves that kind of thing so I am pretty happy about this box. Can't wait to get it!! Might get it tomorrow but most likely will be Monday. Very good value for only $10


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 12, 2013)

> This is my first post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've had BB for 5 months now. Im happy about the Instain and the Benefit eye cream, I wanted both of those. I also am excited about the spray hair conditioner because I've never tried it and I straighten my hair a few times a week and it says it helps to protect. I am giving my sister the DDF acne treatment because its a good size sample (0.5oz) which is probably $13-14 value and I'm giving her the hair clips since I know I will never use them and she loves that kind of thing so I am pretty happy about this box. Can't wait to get it!! Might get it tomorrow but most likely will be Monday. Very good value for only $10Â


 Welcome! You got a great box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 12, 2013)

Question: can you use a %off code on a gift sub?


----------



## succexy327 (Jul 12, 2013)

Welcome!You got a great box 





Thanks! what box did you get?

- how do i reply like you did Bonita?


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm getting box #7 &amp; #38, overall I'm happy just bummed I didn't get the instain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you press on the quotation marks " on the bottom of any post you can quote them in your reply.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 12, 2013)

I am losing my mind! After going over about 7 pages, I finally realized I wasn't going to find what I was looking for because it would be in the IPSY thread! Duh! Yeah, I'm ok...


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> June was supposed to be month #13 for me.  Has anyone gotten their 13 month code in the last month or two?  I didn't call CS cuz I didn't have any money to buy stuff with the 25% discount anyway so I kept hoping it could come in a few more days closer to payday.
> 
> I wonder if they did away with the 13 month code with all the other recent changes, or if that was a glitch?  And if I recall, the next one would be the 16 month code, and then the 21 month code?  Is there one in the middle?


 I got my anniversary code and keychain (old logo) toward the end of June, in my 14th month of subscription.


----------



## succexy327 (Jul 12, 2013)

> I'm getting box #7 &amp; #38, overall I'm happy just bummed I didn't get the instain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you press on the quotation marks " on the bottom of any post you can quote them in your reply.


 Thanks So my much! Now I know how to do it on my phone! I should have tested that out


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 12, 2013)

I got my box today! My lipstick melted a little, but I'll just find a lip brush and it'll be fine! I really love everything I got!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 12, 2013)

Does anyone know if you get an anniversary code or gift/keychain every year or is it just the first year?


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 12, 2013)

So got all three of my boxes today (ones for my mom). All three have repeats! One box has two repeats! From June 2012 and November 2012. They have applied 100 pts on one account but waiting on the others. Happy about the points but frustrated that they are sending out products they were sending last year!


----------



## lmw315 (Jul 12, 2013)

I just got my box in the mail. This was my first box since I took a hiatus in September 2011. Despite indicating that my skin tone is LIGHT in my beauty profile, they sent me the Benefit Hello Flawless foundation in the FOURTH DARKEST SHADE. Really, BB?!?!?!?!

Should I call Customer Service? I really was looking forward to trying the foundation, but this shade is just way too dark (I'm a NW 15-20). :-(


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 12, 2013)

> I just got my box in the mail. This was my first box since I took a hiatus in September 2011. Despite indicating that my skin tone is LIGHT in my beauty profile, they sent me the Benefit Hello Flawless foundation in the FOURTH DARKEST SHADE. Really, BB?!?!?!?! Should I call Customer Service? I really was looking forward to trying the foundation, but this shade is just way too dark (I'm a NW 15-20). :-(


 The exact same thing happened to me. I was excited to try it and its way to dark! I also indicated my skin tone was light!


----------



## lmw315 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The exact same thing happened to me. I was excited to try it and its way to dark! I also indicated my skin tone was light!


 Did you get Honey, too? So frustrating!


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Did you get Honey, too? So frustrating!


 Yep, it is!


----------



## inlustro (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got my anniversary code and keychain (old logo) toward the end of June, in my 14th month of subscription.


 Interesting... so there's still hope for July!

I guess that works out for the best, because looking at my projected budget for these next two pay days, I'll have way more spendable money then than I do now or did in June. So, hopefully I get my code in a few weeks after I get some more points for reviews!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 12, 2013)

Comparison if the full size swiss dot instain, and the BB sample...in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Hils (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks! ! I'm honestly such a beauty product noob and I'm very thankful for the cc tips.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> That box is amazing! I believe BB and CC creams are very similar, though CC probably provides better coverage. It's a good tool for beginners. Right now I'm addicted to Smashboxs Camera Ready BB cream, but I'd be happy to try and play around with them all. I just rub the BB cream on my face, as I do with my moisturizer, and occasional use some pressed powder or mineral veil to top it off.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lmw315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box in the mail. This was my first box since I took a hiatus in September 2011. Despite indicating that my skin tone is LIGHT in my beauty profile, they sent me the Benefit Hello Flawless foundation in the FOURTH DARKEST SHADE. Really, BB?!?!?!?!
> 
> Should I call Customer Service? I really was looking forward to trying the foundation, but this shade is just way too dark (I'm a NW 15-20). :-(


 When BB sent out the Jouer MMTs they put the darkest shade across an entire box number, even though those of us who got that box had skin tones varying from light to dark. I suspect this is unavoidable some months (if not every). When I emailed asking if they could possibly send me a lighter shade since the one I got was too dark for me, I was just told that I could still use the dark one since they'd "sent it as a ~contouring shade~"

You should definitely contact them and see what their reply is though, hopefully you get a better/more useful one than I did that month!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking to swap? Forum: Subscription Box Swaps Talk (Beta)


----------



## lmw315 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When BB sent out the Jouer MMTs they put the darkest shade across an entire box number, even though those of us who got that box had skin tones varying from light to dark. I suspect this is unavoidable some months (if not every). When I emailed asking if they could possibly send me a lighter shade since the one I got was too dark for me, I was just told that I could still use the dark one since they'd "sent it as a ~contouring shade~"
> ...


 
Wow, a "contouring shade." 




 I'm going to call their 1-800 number on Monday morning. I feel like it's easier to brush people off via e-mail, but they may just be equally unhelpful on the phone. We'll see...either way, it's not a very good impression to make on someone who decided to start up a subscription again. I'm glad I'm still on a month-to-month subscription so I can cancel anytime!


----------



## kira685 (Jul 12, 2013)

Does anyone have any recommendations for using the instain? it's so tiny compared to my blush brush... I tried it last night, and I ended up with a peach stripe. I tried to blend it, but I don't know... it just didn't look right! I'm debating crushing it up and putting it in a jar.


----------



## shanny21 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *monaumt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I've been a lurker ever since I subscribed to Birch Box 3 months ago, but never posted (until now). I just got my box today &amp; I was wondering how they determine what you get in your box each month. It doesn't seem like they followed my profile at all. Is this usual? I was happy with my other two boxes, but this one is really random.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for using the instain? it's so tiny compared to my blush brush... I tried it last night, and I ended up with a peach stripe. I tried to blend it, but I don't know... it just didn't look right! I'm debating crushing it up and putting it in a jar.


 I use Instain every day with an eco tools blush brush. I tap the brush lightly into the pan, then lightly start to swirl it where I want my blush to go. As i swirl, I start very light and then keep swirling and applying a little more pressure...if that makes sense. Don't try to dip it in the blush, then draw a line on your cheek or pat it or swipe it....just start swirling it and it will spread out nicely. Hope this helps!


----------



## monaumt (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only air dry my hair too and also got the no4 protect spray. I tried it yesterday and it left my hair feeling very silky! I can only imagine how awesome it would be if I actually did blow dry my hair lol


 lol. I was ready to throw it out. I guess I'll have to give it a go now!


----------



## monaumt (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shanny21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the same box! Except, my 100% pure lotion samples were 100% purely missing. I also have acne prone oily skin and I air dry my hair too--both selected on my profile. How strange that they'd send the same box to two people who don't fit its contents at all


I know. I was so puzzled when I got it I had to open an account and ask about it here! The funny thing was, I went through all the boxes before they posted it to our accounts and I was so sure I'd get a box with the DDF acne stuff so I trying to guess which one since it made the most sense based on my profile. And...It was none of them. lol.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lmw315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, a "contouring shade."
> 
> ...


 It probably is easier to brush someone off via email but I'm terrible at talking on the phone haha so I try and avoid doing so at all costs. But at least the MMT was a teeny little tube! From what I've seen the Benefit is actually a really great size, which makes it more upsetting that it's too dark. If BB says they can't do anything about it, hopefully you can at least swap it for a lighter shade or another product you want to try.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 12, 2013)

> I get mine from there, too! From the painting section. I've never thought to look I'm the loose beads area.. Those are wayyyy cuter. Sold.


 Yay! Glad I could help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Instain every day with an eco tools blush brush. I tap the brush lightly into the pan, then lightly start to swirl it where I want my blush to go. As i swirl, I start very light and then keep swirling and applying a little more pressure...if that makes sense. Don't try to dip it in the blush, then draw a line on your cheek or pat it or swipe it....just start swirling it and it will spread out nicely. Hope this helps!


 thanks for the tip. i'm going to see if that works with my japanese nars brush.


----------



## sammajamma (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi Ladies!!

Just letting you know I emailed BB about the colorclub repeat and they gave me 100 points! I know one of you mentioned calling and being denied, so I thought maybe if you tried email theyd help!


----------



## yummymayo (Jul 12, 2013)

I received box #18 today and I'm not too thrilled 





The Benefit re-hydrating mist that I got is pretty tiny and it's only about half full. Would someone else be kind enough to check their Benefit re-hydrating mist sample to see if it's supposed to be only half full?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 12, 2013)

finally got a moment to open my box and upload it! been going non stop with my fiance's family today.

anyway, is it the perfect box? no, but that's a rare occasion.

i know a lot of people aren't excited for the benta berry but i saw just as many good reviews as bad on the birchbox site, this is probably one of those products that is good for certain skin types. so i guess i'll find out if it's my skin type or not! it smells good, so that's a big plus for me anyway. plus i haven't been wearing a lot of heavy face makeup because of how humid it and awful it is in the deep south, so maybe it will work.

sooooo excited to finally try girl meets pearl, i've been looking at it on the birchbox site for as long as i could remember, but was too scared to commit.

the supercomb prep and protect is a little underwhelming since i have an unused beauty protector back at my apartment at school (forgot to bring it home for the summer) AND i don't style my hair at all, i made a note to tell birchbox that it's untreated and air dry always. we'll see if it is useful for untreated hair.

and i always love using different body creams so that will get used, but it does look a lot like ketchup packets BAHAH. now i get what people were talking about. (i got three packets, just photographed one here)

the hairclips are VERY sturdy. this might be my favorite birchbox extra yet.


----------



## MUfiend (Jul 12, 2013)

> So how long should I give my box to register on the UPS tracking system? I was sent tracking Monday, but it's not showing up. I have another identical box on a different account that *does* show up, so I'm thinking the missing box might be totally MIA, but I don't know how long I should wait before emailing CS. (I'm actually hoping that it's lost and that they send out a completely different box since it's a duplicate box for me of stuff I wasn't too into in the first place. Except the lipstick, but I only need one of those.)


I had the same issue last month. After 5 days, I emailed birchbox and they said to wait at least 8 days. Wasn't sure if that's on top of the 5 or total. Thought that timeframe was insane just to see tracking and of course they avoided my question of whether my box had actually shipped. It's happened to me every month though since they switched shipping methods. It does always eventually show up. I'm sure your box is on its way home to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Twinsies!  And somehow, your photos are making me a lot more excited for this box than BB's "official" pic!  Definitely going to have to research how to use the "Girl Meets Pearl", but I'm very excited to get a Benefit product in my box!

Yay!  Cautiously optimistic now!


----------



## misskelliemarie (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yummymayo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received box #18 today and I'm not too thrilled
> 
> ...


 Mine was only half full too. I was like THIS is a sample?! I sprayed it twice and it went down significantly. I got 39, I'm not thrilled either.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 12, 2013)

I ended this for a few months. are there ever any promo codes to start these back up again?


----------



## KayEss (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Comparison if the full size swiss dot instain, and the BB sample...in case anyone is interested.


 Thank you for the comparison! That looks like maybe 1/12th of the full size? Not exactly the best sample size but I'm excited to try it nonetheless.


----------



## yummymayo (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *misskelliemarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was only half full too. I was like THIS is a sample?! I sprayed it twice and it went down significantly. I got 39, I'm not thrilled either.


 Thanks for replying!

This is only my second month and I'm quite turned off by the sample sizes =/

I estimated my box's value to be *$16.30*

2 Packages of Kerastase Shampoo - *$3.80*

Whish Shaving Cream - *$2.93*

Pur Minerals CC Cream - *$7.60*

Benefit Re-Hydrating Mist - *$0.30  *






Bobby Pins - *$1.67*


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## KayEss (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, technically sample is about 1/11th of the full size, if mine and the bf's math is right (x4 liters of sangria). The full size is 5.5g, the sample is .5g. If you get something different please let me know LOL!
> 
> But yeah, it's still a great sample considering how much you need vs how much you have.


 Nope, .5 goes into 5.5 exactly 11 times! Jealous of your ability to do tipsy math...and your sangria.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow! they are down to just sending out foil packs of the Jouer LMT? WHA??? I thought the tiny tube last summer were terrible and then they went to larger ones. 

I got my box today and I'm pretty excited! Not one of my dream boxes, but still good! I got the Model Co lipstick in Peony and i LOVE it! I think it has a nice berrish scent and i really loved the nice color payoff! very moisturizing too! So happy I got it! Also got the London Calling np, which I'm excited to try and it's such a pretty color, but after we got one from the same collection last month... i'm glad someone called and asked if it was a dupe. Bummer it's not cause i'd take 100 pts,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also got dr jart ceramidin cream, bobby pins, and the caudalie divine legs, which seems like a crazy small packet for both my legs. If they give me something as rad as that Lipstick, i'll suck up a foil packet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## curlymason (Jul 13, 2013)

I feel like I hit the sample jackpot this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I placed two full size orders from BB. I split my Origins order (got zero oil cleanser, and Starting Over moisturizer and a Shea terra black soap cleanser) so I could get free shipping on both orders, plus get two Pick Two samples. I got the DDF cleanser, which is HUGE, a Stila camera lip glaze, which i love, the june jacobs pumpkin enzyme and a Stila 10 in 1 stay all day BB. Then I went in Ulta today to pick up my Redken Ringlet that keeps my curly hair in check. I started talking to the Benefit rep about my love of the They're Real mascara. She hands me a good sized sample of the new Stay Flawless Primer to try out. Yay! Then I got to the register, and the woman checking me out recognized me (sad, but useful in this case). Next thing I know, I have Redken Diamond Oil, plus two other samples in my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. My Birchbox will be here tomorrow, and ipsy will be here next week. I'm in sample heaven lol


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Love that gorgeous Grecian kitteh!!!  She needs some forced cuddles I bet!


 hehe, thank you! It's the other way around, actually. She is VERY aggressive when it comes to affection. When she wants cuddles, she comes at me all purring and whatever, but she wants me to drop what I'm doing RIGHT NOW to pay attention to her.


----------



## lolas (Jul 13, 2013)

> Mine was only half full too. I was like THIS is a sample?! I sprayed it twice and it went down significantly. I got 39, I'm not thrilled either.


 My box 39 is set for Monday delivery. A little bummed since there were a few products I was looking forward to this month and my box is lacking in all except the bobby pins and malin and goetz body wash. I really wanted to try the no 4 prep and protect and the ddf acne stuff as well as the Wei mask. I did put on my weekly mask with a brush and wow it is so much better. So even and with less product waste! My mom doesn't understand the point system, so I review the products for her and I get to keep half the points!


----------



## HHummel (Jul 13, 2013)

> Hi Ladies!! Just letting you know I emailed BB about the colorclub repeat and they gave me 100 points! I know one of you mentioned calling and being denied, so I thought maybe if you tried email theyd help!


 Did you get the same color or was it just from the same collection? We heard that they were ensuring a different color from the one you received last month, and that's why it wasn't consider a dupe.


----------



## kgirl42 (Jul 13, 2013)

For everyone who's loving the Number 4 products in this month's Birchbox, there's a pretty great deal on a Number 4 product trio on beautyundercover. Full size Hydrating Shampoo, Hydrating Conditioner and Blowdry Lotion, plus a tote bag for $23 ($102 value!). I haven't even tried the Number 4 products yet, and I'm tempted to grab this deal... if only for the cool tote bag! 





http://www.beautyundercover.com/2013/07/swag-alerts/score-alert-hydrate-style-trio/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kgirl42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For everyone who's loving the Number 4 products in this month's Birchbox, there's a pretty great deal on a Number 4 product trio on beautyundercover. Full size Hydrating Shampoo, Hydrating Conditioner and Blowdry Lotion, plus a tote bag for $23 ($102 value!). I haven't even tried the Number 4 products yet, and I'm tempted to grab this deal... if only for the cool tote bag!
> 
> ...


 oh maaaan, that is so tempting...if only I hadn't spent so much already this week...


----------



## angienharry (Jul 13, 2013)

> For everyone who's loving the Number 4 products in this month's Birchbox, there's a pretty great deal on a Number 4 product trio on beautyundercover. Full size Hydrating Shampoo, Hydrating Conditioner and Blowdry Lotion, plus a tote bag for $23 ($102 value!).Â I haven't even tried the Number 4 products yet, and I'm tempted to grab this deal... if only for the cool tote bag!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.beautyundercover.com/2013/07/swag-alerts/score-alert-hydrate-style-trio/


 The liter sale at Beauty Brands already got me. I ordered 4 liters and the Amika mask online and then ended up visiting a friend in Indy and went to the retail location and bought 2 more liters there. But I LOVE that this group gives out so many of these types of heads ups. I mean it's bad for my bank account and all, but I have a years supply of shampoo/conditioner and have taken advantage of so many other great deals. I will be sure to share if I hear of something too!!


----------



## Alessandra321 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you for this! I love N4 products and a tote too, for $22.99, and that includes shipping--wow! I got it.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jul 13, 2013)

Gah - 6 points away from 500 points after doing my reviews!!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 13, 2013)

I got box #2 this month.  I'm kind of 'meh' about it, but hoping once I start using the products I'll feel differently.


----------



## sammajamma (Jul 13, 2013)

i emailed about the nailpolish being a repeat and got 100 points...you should try that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vjf1979 (Jul 13, 2013)

OK, just looking for a little advice here.  I have wavy/curly hair that I straighten all the time.  I can't remember the last time I wore it curly.  I may do beachy waves in it, but that is it.  I do have curly/wavy checked on my profile because that is the natural texture of my hair, and I have gotten a couple curly hair products in the past few months.  I'm thinking maybe I need to get rid of that because I don't really wear my hair curly.  I would have really liked the number 4 this month, and I'm thinking that happened because of the curly in the profile?  Sorry to bother, just thought I would ask.  I have been reading these for a long time, but this is my first time posting.  I love these boards!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 13, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 13, 2013)

> OK, just looking for a little advice here. Â I have wavy/curly hair that I straighten all the time. Â I can't remember the last time I wore it curly. Â I may do beachy waves in it, but that is it. Â I do have curly/wavy checked on my profile because that is the natural texture of my hair, and I have gotten a couple curly hair products in the past few months. Â I'm thinking maybe I need to get rid of that because I don't really wear my hair curly. Â I would have really liked the number 4 this month, and I'm thinking that happened because of the curly in the profile? Â Sorry to bother, just thought I would ask. Â I have been reading these for a long time, but this is my first time posting. Â I love these boards!


 I have curly/wavy and air dry only marked in my profile and I got the No. 4 spray, so I don't know how they determined who to give it to. I always wear my hair wavy and never blow dry it... not sure why they sent it to me.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 13, 2013)

> I have curly/wavy and air dry only marked in my profile and I got the No. 4 spray, so I don't know how they determined who to give it to. I always wear my hair wavy and never blow dry it... not sure why they sent it to me.


 same here. I also got that spray. I have curly hair and air dry selected.


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 13, 2013)

> Lucky...when I emailed them about the nailpolish I got the following response: Thank you so much for reaching out to us!
> 
> Color Club has been one of Birchbox's most popular partnerships, and we are in love with Color Club's custom collections for Birchbox. We noticed that you mentioned you couldn't get enough of nail polishes in your Beauty Profile, so we figured you'd love a double dose of Color Club this summer!
> 
> ...


 can u review it again?


----------



## basementsong (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, ladies -- I have some points to burn and am trying to figure out what to splurge on. I have it narrowed down to a few concealers and a couple lip products. I any of you have used any of these products, could you let me know what you thinks?

Dermablendâ„¢ Professional Quick-Fix Concealer (the stick one)
Dermablendâ„¢ Smooth Indulgence SPF 20 Concealer (the liquid one)
Marcelle BB Concealer

LAQA &amp; Co. Lip Pencil (was thinking of the duo but it's out of stick, so I'm leaning toward Lambchop)
ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick Trio in Classics (though I'm already hearing good things from those of you who got them in your box!)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jul 13, 2013)

> I got the same box! Except, my 100% pure lotion samples were 100% purely missing. I also have acne prone oily skin and I air dry my hair too--both selected on my profile. How strange that they'd send the same box to two people who don't fit its contents at all


 I got a totally different box, but nothing in it matched my profile either. I blow dry &amp; straighten so I figured I'd get the Number 4, but nope. I also got the facial mist and body wash when my profile only has makeup &amp; haircare selected. Go figure.


----------



## vjf1979 (Jul 13, 2013)

> I have curly/wavy and air dry only marked in my profile and I got the No. 4 spray, so I don't know how they determined who to give it to. I always wear my hair wavy and never blow dry it... not sure why they sent it to me.


 Are you planning on using the number 4? I know I am not going to use my deva curl system or the curl keeper I got this month.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can u review it again?


 Yes, you can. I just did and got my 10 points. I guess that is something. I changed the preference on my profile and unchecked the "can't get enough nail polish" option b/c I really don't want to get another CC polish which BB sends out quite a bit. I wish they would send out some Zoya or Essie minis....


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone that got box 38, what color nail polish did you get? i haven't got mine yet but the Birchbox site shows a different color club not the wanderlust. It shows a blue one,but my actual box shows a rose gold. Was wondering if it was mini or full size too.


----------



## jrenee (Jul 13, 2013)

EDIT - photo posted







> > > > > Oh no - I haven't gotten my box updates yet! Â I guess I'll have to keep hitting the refresh button for a few more hours!
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > I don't have my box update either - I do have my tracking info though and my box weights 0.62 lbs.
> > ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just opened my Birchbox and unfortunately, the foundation is in 'nutmeg' (darkest shade available)...my profile lists my skin tone as medium... I'm still not sure why I received this box since it's not a match for my Birchbox profile. This may be my worst Birchbox yet (based on not matching my profile). Yeah, I just unboxed mine (at the beach) and nearly cried about the foundation shade. I just got nutmeg as well. I wonder if this would be something I could swap out if I contact customer service. And the caudelie sample is smaller than I expected.


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky...when I emailed them about the nailpolish I got the following response:
> 
> ...


 Did you respond to that?  I wonder what they would say if you asked about their previous policy of not sending repeat samples from the same collection.  Someone else on here said that they received the Wanderlust twice and did not have the nail polish option selected in their profile.  And with other people receiving 100 points... It really seems like they are all over the place this month!


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vjf1979* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, just looking for a little advice here.  I have wavy/curly hair that I straighten all the time.  I can't remember the last time I wore it curly.  I may do beachy waves in it, but that is it.  I do have curly/wavy checked on my profile because that is the natural texture of my hair, and I have gotten a couple curly hair products in the past few months.  I'm thinking maybe I need to get rid of that because I don't really wear my hair curly.  I would have really liked the number 4 this month, and I'm thinking that happened because of the curly in the profile?  Sorry to bother, just thought I would ask.  I have been reading these for a long time, but this is my first time posting.  I love these boards!


 I have thin, frizzy, wavy, and blow dry checked off on my profile, and I will be getting the Number 4 in my box this month.  I don't know if there is a combination to ensure what type of products you will get... I have heard of people with straight hair getting curl products, thin and oily hair getting serums, etc.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 13, 2013)

> Are you planning on using the number 4? I know I am not going to use my deva curl system or the curl keeper I got this month.


 I am not going to use it but have already set up a trade for one of the model co lipsticks with my friend. Sorry! I totally would have swapped with you if I hadn't already agreed to trade with her.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 13, 2013)

> I received box #18 today and I'm not too thrilledÂ
> 
> 
> 
> The Benefit re-hydrating mist that I got is pretty tiny and it's only about half full. Would someone else be kind enough to check their Benefit re-hydrating mist sample to see if it's supposed to be only half full?






I got it too &amp; was SO excited to try it out. I'm kind of sad that its literally the size of a perfume vial &amp; even being that small it's only half full. My other samples were a pretty good size though so that makes up for this one being so tiny. However it would have been nice to get more than 2 sprays out of it. I'm loving my barrettes. I might need to buy a few sets of those. They are great for short hair to add a little spunk!


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, ladies -- I have some points to burn and am trying to figure out what to splurge on. I have it narrowed down to a few concealers and a couple lip products. I any of you have used any of these products, could you let me know what you thinks?
> 
> ...


 I got the Dermablend Concealer liquid as a sample and I love it. I have really dark under eye circles and a few  dark spots on my face. I have tried so many products for the dark circles that worked not at all to just o.k. This is the best one I have ever used. Needless to say I bought a full size one.


----------



## hellopengy (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, ladies -- I have some points to burn and am trying to figure out what to splurge on. I have it narrowed down to a few concealers and a couple lip products. I any of you have used any of these products, could you let me know what you thinks?
> 
> ...


 Marcelle BB is ok- not my favorite of the ones I tried. I personally prefer BB creams with SPF and this one doesn't have it. The coverage is fine, but I find that it tends to rub off of my skin so I don't like that, especially during hot summer weather!

I really like the LAQA! I never wear lipstick, just lip balm or gloss, but for some reason I really wanted to try a hot pink lip (way out of my comfort zone) and I'm glad I did! The color stays on pretty well (several hours), which I like. I dont really have much to compare it to though, since I'm new at lip colors


----------



## dashali (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vjf1979* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, just looking for a little advice here.  I have wavy/curly hair that I straighten all the time.  I can't remember the last time I wore it curly.  I may do beachy waves in it, but that is it.  I do have curly/wavy checked on my profile because that is the natural texture of my hair, and I have gotten a couple curly hair products in the past few months.  I'm thinking maybe I need to get rid of that because I don't really wear my hair curly.  I would have really liked the number 4 this month, and I'm thinking that happened because of the curly in the profile?  Sorry to bother, just thought I would ask.  I have been reading these for a long time, but this is my first time posting.  I love these boards!


 I have had curly/wavy hair, and have this in my profile. Some how, magically, I am a proud owner of 4 samples of dry shampoos (ready to swap, anyone?). while I understand the hype, and I even tried using these, but they give me SO MUCH volume, that I look really funky, and cannot make them look natural.

Another example, acne. That is what my profile says, but I also get every single SCRUB they are sending. Now, when I am recovering from acne, I am happy to open my stash, but with active acne scrubs are big no no.

There are my to experiences, so I would suggest you to try and change it, and see what happens.

You can also try contacting CS, but they only say to you their intuition, they will not guarantee anything.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you respond to that?  I wonder what they would say if you asked about their previous policy of not sending repeat samples from the same collection.  Someone else on here said that they received the Wanderlust twice and did not have the nail polish option selected in their profile.  And with other people receiving 100 points... It really seems like they are all over the place this month!


 I did send them a follow-up email stating that while I don't mind getting nail polish, sending me a polish from the same collection two months in a row seems like a duplicate sample to me. I asked them to address the issue of receiving a duplicate sample. Points would be nice but I'd gladly take a different sample...we'll see what they say.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, ladies -- I have some points to burn and am trying to figure out what to splurge on. I have it narrowed down to a few concealers and a couple lip products. I any of you have used any of these products, could you let me know what you thinks?
> 
> ...


I love Lampchop! I wear it almost every day.  It lasts a long time and it's really pigmented so even though it's getting tons of use, I barely made a dent in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, ladies -- I have some points to burn and am trying to figure out what to splurge on. I have it narrowed down to a few concealers and a couple lip products. I any of you have used any of these products, could you let me know what you thinks?
> 
> ...


 I have the quick fix concealer and absolutely love it! I use the shade tan and its a good match because It has a pink undertone, so it help with my dark circles. Seriously amazing!!!!

Laqa pencil-- I have it in lambchop? It the bright fuchsia pink--- Seriously gorgeous!  I love it! 

Both Items I happen to be wearing today and I have gotten backups of both through trades because I love them so much!!!!


----------



## kgirl42 (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alessandra321* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for this! I love N4 products and a tote too, for $22.99, and that includes shipping--wow! I got it.


 Awesome, you're so welcome! I ended up getting it too. 



 I can't resist a good deal!


----------



## inlustro (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, ladies -- I have some points to burn and am trying to figure out what to splurge on. I have it narrowed down to a few concealers and a couple lip products. I any of you have used any of these products, could you let me know what you thinks?
> 
> ...


 Can't speak for anything but the ModelCo, I got the Peony lipstick in my box this month and I LOVE it. The color is not one I would normally choose for myself, so BirchBox has already done its job (a hundred times over) by introducing me to it. The color is rich, it really does stay a long time (though it still does transfer to my glass when I drink). I think the application was a bit difficult but I think that's more user error. I can't wait to try the other colors!


----------



## kira685 (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Instain every day with an eco tools blush brush. I tap the brush lightly into the pan, then lightly start to swirl it where I want my blush to go. As i swirl, I start very light and then keep swirling and applying a little more pressure...if that makes sense. Don't try to dip it in the blush, then draw a line on your cheek or pat it or swipe it....just start swirling it and it will spread out nicely. Hope this helps!







 Scooby! That actually makes complete sense, and should probably be how I apply blush in general lol


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 13, 2013)

i got one of my boxes today. i can't wait to try the klorane and the ddf. the instain sample is so adorable! i could've done without the atelier cologne, but only because i can't stand patchouli. overall, i'm super happy with my box!


----------



## xciaobellax (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone that got box 38, what color nail polish did you get? i haven't got mine yet but the Birchbox site shows a different color club not the wanderlust. It shows a blue one,but my actual box shows a rose gold. Was wondering if it was mini or full size too.


I got box 38 today. I got the rose gold Color Club. I tried it and I like it much better than their creme colors; it's easier to apply. It is mini. The lipstick I got came in Peony.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for the comparison! That looks like maybe 1/12th of the full size? Not exactly the best sample size but I'm excited to try it nonetheless.


 Don't get me wrong, I was HAPPY to get the Instain sample, but when I found out how small it was, I was worried it was going to be hard to give it a real try. That's because I apply my powder blushes with a fairly large blush. If this were just a normal brush, it wouldn't be so bad, but since I've heard you have to use a light hand and work fast, I really was concerned I wouldn't be able to get a good sense of what the real product would be like. I still don't think I have. Instead of using a brush, I tapped my middle finger in the blush and applied it like a cream blush or stain. It worked ok I guess. But in the end, I decided to order the full size in the color Lace to try it and send it back to BB if I must. That will give me a real chance to try it out. If I LOVE it, I kind of want to get all the colors except for the Swiss Dot, which I would almost never use. So ironically, having it as my sample could turn out to be for the best. Even if I just like it, I may try to get 2 or 3 of them as I am loving experimenting with new blush colors, just not peachy ones, lol!


----------



## cskeiser (Jul 13, 2013)

Here's the reply I received from BB when I emailed about receiving the Re-hydrating mist for my oily/acne skin and about my Nuance box points:

The Benefit Ultra Radiance Facial Re-hydrating Mist can be used on any skin type since it is meant to refresh the skin and face! However, I have passed along your feedback to the sourcing team for further consideration.

I have also added 10 points to your account for the Nuance survey! Thank you for your time and feedback in completing it.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have curly/wavy and air dry only marked in my profile and I got the No. 4 spray, so I don't know how they determined who to give it to. I always wear my hair wavy and never blow dry it... not sure why they sent it to me.


 I could be wrong, but I think either on the product itself or the card with info BB puts out, it says the No 4 spray is "good for all hair types." Thus, this sample would be game for anyone no matter what you said about your hair. Btw, I had 'air dry' checked too and I got it. Although, as just a spray in conditioner, I actually *wanted* to try this one. It is a much, much better sample for me to get than a shampoo, for example, since I don't use products with sodium lauryl sulfate and the samples I get generally have this as an ingredient. It is also better than oil or defrizzer for oily hair or some kind of damaging product for already damaged hair. I haven't tried it yet, probably tonight, but as far as hair samples go I am very happy this is the one I got for the month. Sorry if you aren't happy with yours though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got box 38 today. I got the rose gold Color Club. I tried it and I like it much better than their creme colors; it's easier to apply. It is mini. The lipstick I got came in Peony.


 Thanks, I should get mine Monday. I think I will like that color.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 13, 2013)

> I could be wrong, but I think either on the product itself or the card with info BB puts out, it says the No 4 spray is "good for all hair types." Thus, this sample would be game for anyone no matter what you said about your hair. Btw, I had 'air dry' checked too and I got it. Although, as just a spray in conditioner, I actually *wanted* to try this one. It is a much, much better sample for me to get than a shampoo, for example, since I don't use products with sodium lauryl sulfate and the samples I get generally have this as an ingredient. It is also better than oil or defrizzer for oily hair or some kind of damaging product for already damaged hair. I haven't tried it yet, probably tonight, but as far as hair samples go I am very happy this is the one I got for the month. Sorry if you aren't happy with yours though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 if I hadn't traded it I would have used it as a leave in conditioner. it doesn't really bother me too much when birchbox sends me stuff that I don't use frequently because chances are pretty good that since I don't buy it myself that I don't have any on hand, so having a little sample size of something I don't use frequently isn't a bad thing. I never know when I might decide to straighten/dry my hair and it would come in handy.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky...when I emailed them about the nailpolish I got the following response:
> 
> ...


 Wow. That is such a BS response. They have specifically said that they do NOT send out dupes. I would definitely reply with something to the effect of, just because I love nail polish doesn't mean I want the same collections over and over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 13, 2013)

My shipping still hasn't updated! I hope I get it soon, I go on vacation on Thursday!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 13, 2013)

I just want you to know that the first time I saw your username and user pic I lost my sanity and laughed for 5 minutes. Every time you post I imagine it in that guy's voice!!!



> i got one of my boxes today. i can't wait to try the klorane and the ddf. the instain sample is so adorable! i could've done without the atelier cologne, but only because i can't stand patchouli. overall, i'm super happy with my box!


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 13, 2013)

Boogers, I guess I didn't update my shipping info in time because it was out for delivery yesterday and now it is rerouted but not here.  I only moved 10 minutes away!  Boo.


----------



## KayEss (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I was HAPPY to get the Instain sample, but when I found out how small it was, I was worried it was going to be hard to give it a real try. That's because I apply my powder blushes with a fairly large blush. If this were just a normal brush, it wouldn't be so bad, but since I've heard you have to use a light hand and work fast, I really was concerned I wouldn't be able to get a good sense of what the real product would be like. I still don't think I have. Instead of using a brush, I tapped my middle finger in the blush and applied it like a cream blush or stain. It worked ok I guess. But in the end, I decided to order the full size in the color Lace to try it and send it back to BB if I must. That will give me a real chance to try it out. If I LOVE it, I kind of want to get all the colors except for the Swiss Dot, which I would almost never use. So ironically, having it as my sample could turn out to be for the best. Even if I just like it, I may try to get 2 or 3 of them as I am loving experimenting with new blush colors, just not peachy ones, lol!


 Yeah, I was thinking about that too. I usually apply blush with a brush, and with such a small sample, it wouldn't work very well. Which means applying with fingertips only, and this blush in particular seems like it would benefit from a brush. At the same time, I don't think there's much they really could have done except creating a much larger "sample." So basically I totally agree with you.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boogers, I guess I didn't update my shipping info in time because it was out for delivery yesterday and now it is rerouted but not here.  I only moved 10 minutes away!  Boo.


 yeah you have to do it by the 25th of the month before the next box.


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 13, 2013)

I received my box today (40).  Online, my box links to the Benefit it's potent! eye cream, but in my box I have a trio of Benefit samples: it's potent!, triple performance moisturizer, and total moisturizer.  All three are 0.04 oz. blister pod samples.  I have to say I was looking forward to that cute little jar of eye cream they sent out in earlier months, but on the other hand I get to try out two additional things now.

Edit: the eye cream sample is 0.02 oz.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 13, 2013)

I just wrote to Birchbox regarding the nail polish dupe. We'll see how they spin it to me. 





Quote: Hi, 

I received my July box today and I was very disappointed to receive the Color Club nail polish that was in my June box. It was my understanding that once you had received an item from a collection, you would not receive a second item from the same collection as it is considered a duplicate item. Has the policy on duplicate items been changed? 

I was hoping to try out new products this month, not a new color of the same product I just received a month ago. Does this mean that I could again receive yet another color of this collection in my August box? If that is the case, I may have to seriously reconsider my subscription to Birchbox. 

Regards, 

Miss Trix


----------



## basementsong (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't speak for anything but the ModelCo, I got the Peony lipstick in my box this month and I LOVE it. The color is not one I would normally choose for myself, so BirchBox has already done its job (a hundred times over) by introducing me to it. The color is rich, it really does stay a long time (though it still does transfer to my glass when I drink). I think the application was a bit difficult but I think that's more user error. I can't wait to try the other colors!


 


> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the quick fix concealer and absolutely love it! I use the shade tan and its a good match because It has a pink undertone, so it help with my dark circles. Seriously amazing!!!!
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love Lampchop! I wear it almost every day.  It lasts a long time and it's really pigmented so even though it's getting tons of use, I barely made a dent in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Marcelle BB is ok- not my favorite of the ones I tried. I personally prefer BB creams with SPF and this one doesn't have it. The coverage is fine, but I find that it tends to rub off of my skin so I don't like that, especially during hot summer weather!
> 
> I really like the LAQA! I never wear lipstick, just lip balm or gloss, but for some reason I really wanted to try a hot pink lip (way out of my comfort zone) and I'm glad I did! The color stays on pretty well (several hours), which I like. I dont really have much to compare it to though, since I'm new at lip colors


 


> Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Dermablend Concealer liquid as a sample and I love it. I have really dark under eye circles and a few  dark spots on my face. I have tried so many products for the dark circles that worked not at all to just o.k. This is the best one I have ever used. Needless to say I bought a full size one.


 
Thank you all for your input!! I'm starting to lean toward the LAQA in Lambchop. Definitely going to be outside of my comfort zone because of how bold it is -- but I generally prefer pinks on me than other colors.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box today (40).  Online, my box links to the Benefit it's potent! eye cream, but in my box I have a trio of Benefit samples: it's potent!, triple performance moisturizer, and total moisturizer.  All three are 0.04 oz. blister pod samples.  I have to say I was looking forward to that cute little jar of eye cream they sent out in earlier months, but on the other hand I get to try out two additional things now.
> 
> ...


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lmw315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box in the mail. This was my first box since I took a hiatus in September 2011. Despite indicating that my skin tone is LIGHT in my beauty profile, they sent me the Benefit Hello Flawless foundation in the FOURTH DARKEST SHADE. Really, BB?!?!?!?!
> 
> Should I call Customer Service? I really was looking forward to trying the foundation, but this shade is just way too dark (I'm a NW 15-20). :-(


Weird. My profile is also light, and I got Petal, which is perfect for me, when I'm not (fake) tanned.


----------



## lolas (Jul 13, 2013)

> I got it too &amp; was SO excited to try it out. I'm kind of sad that its literally the size of a perfume vial &amp; even being that small it's only half full. My other samples were a pretty good size though so that makes up for this one being so tiny. However it would have been nice to get more than 2 sprays out of it. I'm loving my barrettes. I might need to buy a few sets of those. They are great for short hair to add a little spunk!


 Mine is half full too. I would rather have gotten the eye cream in the cute jar.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wrote to Birchbox regarding the nail polish dupe. We'll see how they spin it to me.


 I emailed them about it a few days ago and said that since I have on my profile I can't get enough nail polish that's why I got another one. They said as long as it was in a different color then it wasn't a dupe. I'm totally fine with it since I got a different color (and the one I had originally wanted.) But I always thought we wouldn't get items from the same collection, which was why I emailed them in the first place.


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them about it a few days ago and said that since I have on my profile I can't get enough nail polish that's why I got another one. They said as long as it was in a different color then it wasn't a dupe. I'm totally fine with it since I got a different color (and the one I had originally wanted.) But I always thought we wouldn't get items from the same collection, which was why I emailed them in the first place.


 I've mentioned this before on other threads during different months, but this can and does happen. Birchbox doesn't count it as a duplicate if it's in a different color. People have gotten different shades of the Eyeko pen liner thing, and Birchbox has always justified sending out multiples because it's a different shade. The same thing with the Twistbands. As long as the color's different, they count it as a different sample.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've mentioned this before on other threads during different months, but this can and does happen. Birchbox doesn't count it as a duplicate if it's in a different color. People have gotten different shades of the Eyeko pen liner thing, and Birchbox has always justified sending out multiples because it's a different shade. The same thing with the Twistbands. As long as the color's different, they count it as a different sample.


I know, I was just a bit surprised because it's from the same line. I don't really mind though, especially since I got the London Calling color


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking about that too. I usually apply blush with a brush, and with such a small sample, it wouldn't work very well. Which means applying with fingertips only, and this blush in particular seems like it would benefit from a brush. At the same time, I don't think there's much they really could have done except creating a much larger "sample." So basically I totally agree with you.


 I have wondered how deep the blush goes. If it is as deep as the regular blush, I wonder if they could have used a thicker container (to help protect the smaller sample) but just made it thinner. That way, they could have spread it all out and given us a larger area to work with. I would have preferred that and I think it would have given everyone using the sample a much more realistic idea of what the full size blush would be like. But again, not my favorite color, so oh well. That tiny sample will probably last me a few years, lol!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 13, 2013)

I got the Instain sample, and I have had no issues using it with my blush brush. It applies similarly to my full size Instain. It's really a great sample, and it's not worth stressing about.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 13, 2013)

Woah

I just checked my BB profile and like, it was totally different than anything i'd ever checked.

For one, makeup items was unchecked, and a bunch of other things I never expressed interest in (like savory snacks?!) were. WTAF. I don't know how that happened but that might be why my box totally is 9001% nothing I want. *goes and fixes*


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 14, 2013)

No shipment updates since early last week, box ETA is Monday...here's hoping *please please please*


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 14, 2013)

> I got the Instain sample, and I have had no issues using it with my blush brush. It applies similarly to my full size Instain. It's really a great sample, and it's not worth stressing about.


 I agree!


----------



## inlustro (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woah
> 
> ...


 Sometime between May and June, my email notification settings got all wacky like that too, things were checked that I didn't check, and things I checked were no longer. I had to get CS involved to change it b/c every time I tried, I'd go back in and it'd be right back to the wrong settings. Maybe there was a big mixup with the switch to the new website?


----------



## angienharry (Jul 14, 2013)

I just checked and neither of my profiles had changes. Thankfully. Poor BB would have had an out of this world uprising if all the profiles had been changed.


----------



## gracewilson (Jul 14, 2013)

I got the color club for a second month.  I'm really not too disappointed to get another polish, but I was worried about it being the same color or not being able to review again for more points - last month my box (June Box 18) showed the green polish but I got white; this month (July Box 19) it showed green again and I actually got the green.  I did review it again and got more points no problem, so I'm happy overall.  Both were really great boxes, so I'm happy!

Yesterday we were on the way home from a trip and I told hubby my box was waiting in the mail.  We're in the process of buying a house and money is a bit tight, but he said, "Man, you love that box so much, there's no reason to drop your subscription.  For $10 a month I will give something up if I have to for you to keep getting it!"  He says this about birchbox almost every month.  SO sweet, and so true!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky...when I emailed them about the nailpolish I got the following response:
> 
> ...


 I received the same exact response.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm also getting back to back nail polish too.  Not a biggie to me.

Got Wanderlust Reign in Spain last month, getting Custom Collection in the Put a Pin In It color.

I can review for points. So it's all good.

Would I have liked something different, sure, but I'm ok with two polishes, but this shade is a bit more appropriate for fall.


----------



## rachelxoxo (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been lurking on this thread for a few days! I just received my box last night and instantly went to put on the Dr. Jart Ceramidin cream. Uhh, bad idea. For something that's marketed towards sensitive skin, I sure broke out in huge hives! My poor skin! Anyone else have that same kind of reaction?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 14, 2013)

> I agree!


 I LOVE my InStain sample!!


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 14, 2013)

> Woah I just checked my BB profile and like, it was totally different than anything i'd ever checked. For one, makeup items was unchecked, and a bunch of other things I never expressed interest in (like savory snacks?!) were. WTAF. I don't know how that happened but that might be why my box totally is 9001% nothing I want. *goes and fixes*


 I kept getting two boxes that had 3 out of 5 samples that were the same.. I finally looked this week and apparently set them up almost the same. I thought this whole time (I got the second box like 4 months ago) I had set them up as opposites, oops haha. I fixed it and hope next month will be different.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the color club for a second month.  I'm really not too disappointed to get another polish, but I was worried about it being the same color or not being able to review again for more points - last month my box (June Box 18) showed the green polish but I got white; this month (July Box 19) it showed green again and I actually got the green.  I did review it again and got more points no problem, so I'm happy overall.  Both were really great boxes, so I'm happy!
> 
> Yesterday we were on the way home from a trip and I told hubby my box was waiting in the mail.  We're in the process of buying a house and money is a bit tight, but he said, "Man, you love that box so much, there's no reason to drop your subscription.  For $10 a month I will give something up if I have to for you to keep getting it!"  He says this about birchbox almost every month.  SO sweet, and so true!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That sounds like what my husband would say in that situation. We aren't lucky enough to be able to buy a house yet. He is looking for a job, again, but had a great interview on Thursday and is supposed to be getting a call from someone else next week to possibly set up an interview. Both of those jobs are with hospitals, so we are hoping either one would give us that stability and security which has been lacking in our lives the whole ten years we've been together. We sooooo want to settle down and buy a home ourselves. But no matter what happens, sounds like we are both super lucky to have these men in our lives!


----------



## mks8372 (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the color club for a second month.  I'm really not too disappointed to get another polish, but I was worried about it being the same color or not being able to review again for more points - last month my box (June Box 18) showed the green polish but I got white; this month (July Box 19) it showed green again and I actually got the green.  I did review it again and got more points no problem, so I'm happy overall.  Both were really great boxes, so I'm happy!
> 
> Yesterday we were on the way home from a trip and I told hubby my box was waiting in the mail.  We're in the process of buying a house and money is a bit tight, but he said, "Man, you love that box so much, there's no reason to drop your subscription.  For $10 a month I will give something up if I have to for you to keep getting it!"  He says this about birchbox almost every month.  SO sweet, and so true!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What a sweet thing to say, sounds like you have a keeper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rachelxoxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been lurking on this thread for a few days! I just received my box last night and instantly went to put on the Dr. Jart Ceramidin cream. Uhh, bad idea. For something that's marketed towards sensitive skin, I sure broke out in huge hives! My poor skin! Anyone else have that same kind of reaction?


 Rachelxoxo--I too have sensitive skin and I also got this cream. I haven't tried it yet. I will do so with extreme caution (using a test spot) soon though and I'll try to remember to report back about how it goes. Thank you for the heads up, but I'm sorry you had such a problem with it. Btw, have you ever tried Yes to Cucumbers skincare line? It too is designed for sensitive skin. I used the pre moistened facial wipes for quite a while and decided to try other things in the line. When I tried the moisturizer, I got hot and turned beet red within around 3 minutes or so. I had to wash it off and I was fine. No hives, but clearly an allergic reaction to a skincare product supposedly made for sensitive skin. Unfortunately, it happens.


----------



## Sputinka (Jul 14, 2013)

I got the ModelCO lipstick in the horrible nude color. It honestly looks atrocious.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the ModelCO lipstick in the horrible nude color. It honestly looks atrocious.


 Really? It must be one of those shades that doesn't look good on everyone. I know a few members posted pictures wearing the nude color and it looked really nice.


----------



## Sputinka (Jul 14, 2013)

It just looks like I put concealer on my lips.


----------



## succexy327 (Jul 14, 2013)

> I have wondered how deep the blush goes. If it is as deep as the regular blush, I wonder if they could have used a thicker container (to help protect the smaller sample) but just made it thinner. That way, they could have spread it all out and given us a larger area to work with. I would have preferred that and I think it would have given everyone using the sample a much more realistic idea of what the full size blush would be like. But again, not my favorite color, so oh well. That tiny sample will probably last me a few years, lol!


 I was thinking the same thing! I'll probably have to use my fingers since I don't want it to streak on but a shallow and wider pan might have gave us a better idea of how the blush is, especially since I'd be using a brush with the full size. On the other hand, a really shallow pan is more prone to cracking when shipping and I have to give them credit for how cute the sample is!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 14, 2013)

My box is at the post office 30 mins away from my house.  I wish I could just go pick it up! 

I was reading the info on the tan towel and it looks like a single packet only does half the body.  Are they sending two packets per box? 

I'm not sure how to tan part of my body without looking completely ridiculous.  Has anyone used these yet?


----------



## unicorn (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if I hadn't traded it I would have used it as a leave in conditioner. it doesn't really bother me too much when birchbox sends me stuff that I don't use frequently because chances are pretty good that since I don't buy it myself that I don't have any on hand, so having a little sample size of something I don't use frequently isn't a bad thing. I never know when I might decide to straighten/dry my hair and it would come in handy.


 It is actually reeeally nice stuff. I'm a dedicated blowdryer, but I brought it with me to the beach this week to try to avoid that, since the salt tends to wreck my hair. I have lots of super fine, but heavy hair that loves to frizz and is weighed down/falls flat easily. Its perfect for my hair type I think, even without the blowdryer - smooths it out and softens it without weighing it down.


----------



## rachelxoxo (Jul 15, 2013)

> Rachelxoxo--I too have sensitive skin and I also got this cream. I haven't tried it yet. I will do so with extreme caution (using a test spot) soon though and I'll try to remember to report back about how it goes. Thank you for the heads up, but I'm sorry you had such a problem with it. Btw, have you ever tried Yes to Cucumbers skincare line? It too is designed for sensitive skin. I used the pre moistened facial wipes for quite a while and decided to try other things in the line. When I tried the moisturizer, I got hot and turned beet red within around 3 minutes or so. I had to wash it off and I was fine. No hives, but clearly an allergic reaction to a skincare product supposedly made for sensitive skin. Unfortunately, it happens.


 Go figure! Glad I'm not alone in the insanely sensitive skin department! I was so disappointed, I actually wanted to try the cream too!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the Instain sample, and I have had no issues using it with my blush brush. It applies similarly to my full size Instain. It's really a great sample, and it's not worth stressing about.


 Same here - a little bit really goes a long way! My brush worked perfectly.  I was hesitant at first about the small window and what not, but it worked out just fine.


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 15, 2013)

Got my duplicate boxes yesterday.





Excited to try everything but the CC cream. I got it in Medium and it is too dark for me plus I am BB,Cc, and DD creamed out... I just bought the new Tarte powder foundation and I am LOVING it. I just can't bring myself to smear any creams on my face except my moisturizer.


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Jul 15, 2013)

Just received my box today!! Yay! So excited! Just curious, anyone who got the Benefit eye cream, was or is it suppose to only be half full? I'm sure there is still enough in the cute little jar to try. I have 2 other products I use for my lack of sleep moments. Trust me, with 5 kids, a husband who is otr with his job, an overnight job myself, football practices, and band camps...I need it!! Also, I have never traded before, but can see making a trade list soon. Sorry, my me time is spent more on my face and hair. 

_mod edit: keep B/S/T talk to the designated areas. Thank you! ~meahlea_


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 15, 2013)

> Just received my box today!! Yay! So excited! Just curious, anyone who got the Benefit eye cream, was or is it suppose to only be half full? I'm sure there is still enough in the cute little jar to try. I have 2 other products I use for my lack of sleep moments. Trust me, with 5 kids, a husband who is otr with his job, an overnight job myself, football practices, and band camps...I need it!! Also, I have never traded before, but can see making a trade list soon. I am not really in to blush if anyone wants to trade the Instain please let me know. I would probably trade for just about anything, other than nail polish. Sorry, my me time is spent more on my face and hair.Â


 My Benefit eye cream was just about empty..I wish it would have been half full lol


----------



## OiiO (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Benefit eye cream was just about empty..I wish it would have been half full lol


 Odd, when I got it in December it was filled to the top and lasted me a loooong time.


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Odd, when I got it in December it was filled to the top and lasted me a loooong time.


 I am guessing on the half full. It is definately far from full. How did it work for you?


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LifesLilMystery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box today!! Yay! So excited! Just curious, anyone who got the Benefit eye cream, was or is it suppose to only be half full? I'm sure there is still enough in the cute little jar to try. I have 2 other products I use for my lack of sleep moments. Trust me, with 5 kids, a husband who is otr with his job, an overnight job myself, football practices, and band camps...I need it!! Also, I have never traded before, but can see making a trade list soon. I am not really in to blush if anyone wants to trade the Instain please let me know. I would probably trade for just about anything, other than nail polish. Sorry, my me time is spent more on my face and hair.


 I received 2 Benefit eye creams (I got duplicate boxes this month, but it was box 3, so I was totally fine with that) and both of them were about1/2-2/3 full.  I'm sure there's enough to last at least a month in each little jar.


----------



## Hils (Jul 15, 2013)

My benefit face spray was just over half-full, too. It is right at the "I" in radiance.


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received 2 Benefit eye creams (I got duplicate boxes this month, but it was box 3, so I was totally fine with that) and both of them were about1/2-2/3 full.  I'm sure there's enough to last at least a month in each little jar.


 I'm sure there is enough to give a good try. Was just curious if that was normal. The tiny jar is just so adorable too!


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 15, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Beauty Protector shampoo and conditioner yet? I'd love to hear some reviews!


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 15, 2013)

my shipping finally updated 7 days later on usps - finally in my hometown, hopefully it comes today

although i'm disappointed by the jouer size, I've seen tubes before and I doubt I'm getting even close to as much product. i'm also bitter that I have checked 'love getting beauty extras' but I didn't get the bobby pins 




 lol


----------



## tabarhodes (Jul 15, 2013)

My mom got the Beauty Protector shampoo and conditioner and she told me last night she really loves it, but her hair still falls flat after a couple of hours out in the humidity (Alabama).  She said it smells amazing and it makes her hair really soft.  She is one of the ones that got the Beauty Protector spray a couple of months ago and fell in love with it too.

Edited to add:  She also got the Jouer luminizing tint sunscreen and she said she really likes that too.  She's got very sensitive skin and it worked great for her so she said she was going to go look for it at Sephora.  Again I was like Mom why don't you do your reviews and get your points and MAYBE order it from BB!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 15, 2013)

Yay! Got my box!





Blue Bobby Pins

Ceramidin Cream

theBalm Instain

DDF Acne Control

Curl Keeper


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 15, 2013)

> Odd, when I got it in December it was filled to the top and lasted me a loooong time.


 I have had bad luck with subs this month ;/ The jar is glass and quite large for an eye cream sample-super cute packaging! Oh, well...I'm not a huge fan of eye creams, so, I already had it traded, but now I'll have to work something else out because I know I wouldn't be happy receiving such little product in an item I traded


----------



## OiiO (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LifesLilMystery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am guessing on the half full. It is definately far from full. How did it work for you?


 It was fabulous, I really liked it and saw noticeable improvements to my fine lines by week 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have had bad luck with subs this month ;/ The jar is glass and quite large for an eye cream sample-super cute packaging! Oh, well...I'm not a huge fan of eye creams, so, I already had it traded, but now I'll have to work something else out because I know I wouldn't be happy receiving such little product in an item I traded


 if it at all makes you feel better, when I bought the sampler trio on Birchbox a couple of months back the eyecream was maybe half full...so they weren't particularly stingy on box samples it seems


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 15, 2013)

> if it at all makes you feel better, when I bought the sampler trio on Birchbox a couple of months back the eyecream was maybe half full...so they weren't particularly stingy on box samples it seems


 I'm honestly fine with it...I've already found my HG eye cream (Yonka) so, it was no biggie for me..just kinda bummed about my trade because I REALLY want to try one of the ModelCo lipsticks from this month!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 15, 2013)

Yay! I love my box, but I am really sad I didn't get the clips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got:

Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream- I have really sensitive, dry skin so I hope this helps

PÃ¼r Minerals Color Correcting Primer- super excited to try!  I love CC creams, BB creams, all of that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

FRAIS Towelette- kinda excited to try but not really

ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick (peony)- super duper happy I got this!  I really really wanted to try it

Body Drench Quick Tan Gradual Self Tanning Lotion- I do like tanning products so I will be trying this out today

All in all, I am really happy!


----------



## Meahlea (Jul 15, 2013)

Just put on my model co lipstick (in peony) and am totally in love. This stuff would have to suddenly make my lips explode at this point to do any wrong for how good it looks on me.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just put on my model co lipstick (in peony) and am totally in love. This stuff would have to suddenly make my lips explode at this point to do any wrong for how good it looks on me.


 Same here.  I squealed when I saw it in my box and even pointed out to the boyfriend that it's supposed to stay put and not transfer to your s.o. (he didn't believe me).  Buuuuttt, it's still a winner in my book.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just put on my model co lipstick (in peony) and am totally in love. This stuff would have to suddenly make my lips explode at this point to do any wrong for how good it looks on me.


 Ooh, post a picture!

I got the nude and I love it (I've never had a nude lipstick) but I am really interested in the Peony, too!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 15, 2013)

There is always some question about the number of subscribers BirchBox has...this article indicates 400K globally.  

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2421730,00.asp

I posted this next article in the Ipsy thread, I found it interesting and I had long suspected that beauty profiles are for data collection, not necessarily for matching beauty products to your specific needs/wants.  Ha! No wonder Birch advocates changing your profile to the highest income bracket, they love telling these companies 90% of their subscribers make over $135k a year.  

http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/07/data-is-becoming-the-beauty-box-end-goal/

FWIW, I don't really know what they beauty subs do in terms of matching profiles and product, in my opinion, I think they send whatever the hell they want and if it happens to match it's just luck. Which is why most beauty subs seem to be hit or miss from month to month and box to box.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, post a picture!
> 
> I got the nude and I love it (I've never had a nude lipstick) but I am really interested in the Peony, too!


 I don't own any matte lipsticks, but I think I am in love with Peony!  I really want to try the nude though too.









Excuse the crazy smile and the lack of makeup except for the lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love this color!


----------



## mckondik (Jul 15, 2013)

Love it! I want the Peony now, I got the nude color in my box, but it is the wrong shade of nude for me. I liked the formula though. Looks good on you!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 15, 2013)

> I don't own any matte lipsticks, but I think I am in love with Peony! Â I really want to try the nude though too.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the crazy smile and the lack of makeup except for the lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I love this color!


 BEAUTIFUL! You got me sold!


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! Got my box!
> 
> ...


 This is the box I'm getting...if it ever shows up


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 15, 2013)

Got my box today! Yay!  I think I got box 9?  I'm a little bummed the InStain they sent out is the one I already have, and I don't get acne enough to need that much of the DDF acne sample. The hairclips are adorable, but I can't see myself actually wearing them.

I totally can't wait to try out the India oil, my hair loves oils and I'm still searching for my HG.   I'm also happy with the caldrea lotion packets.  I really wanted to get the Peony lipstick though!  All in all, another great month of BB.  The stuff I'm not excited to try I know I can always trade!

Now to start guessing about August.  haha!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Yay! Got my box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blue Bobby Pins Ceramidin Cream theBalm Instain DDF Acne Control Curl Keeper


 Great box! That blue bobby pins will look so gorgeous on your beautiful red hair! Are you gonna do something with it and post it on your blog? What color Instain did you get? Most members have said just one color: Swiss Dot.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't own any matte lipsticks, but I think I am in love with Peony!  I really want to try the nude though too.
> 
> ...


 That color looks so nice on you!  Now I want the lipstick really bad.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't own any matte lipsticks, but I think I am in love with Peony!  I really want to try the nude though too.
> 
> ...


 That looks great on you! I am going to have to get the Classics set!


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 15, 2013)

my box is here!




took a photo of the puny jouer sample, two foil packets very thin. i'm sure my magazines have had bigger foundation samples. on my box page it's the first item listed, but on the card it says it's my 'beauty extra'


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 15, 2013)

Finally got my first box! I got the green bobby pins. I really only use bobby pins when I do my makeup in the morning to hold my hair back, but these are cuter than the plain ones I use! They also sent the Pur Minerals CC Cream in light so I will try that out. The Benta Berry, Juicy perfume, and Klorane  dry shampoo, I'm not so excited about but that's ok!

I waited to renew my gift sub that was up last month until late. I wasn't going to until I saw all of the awesome Benefit products, so hopefully that comes soon! The site hasn't updated to show what I'm getting on that one yet. It's weird because even though the profiles are exactly the same, my second account gift sub has always been "better." I should have known not to cancel!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 15, 2013)

I just got my shipping notice- my box has not updated- my box is .5150- anyone else have this weight??


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 15, 2013)

> Odd, when I got it in December it was filled to the top and lasted me a loooong time.


 mine was filled all the way to the top as well!


----------



## succexy327 (Jul 15, 2013)

I got my box the other day and it had the N4 super comb prep and protect. I used it today after i showered and then blow dried my hair. I didn't straighten it since I wasn't planning on going out but my hair feels drier than it does when I use my regular routine of a couple argan oil products. I'm kind of disappointed cause I thought I'd like it more. Im going to try again tomorrow with the soy renewal that seems to work well for me! Maybe its a product that isn't meant to be used alone when using heat.


----------



## dashali (Jul 15, 2013)

Is there any particular date by which bb promises us our boxes?


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Odd, when I got it in December it was filled to the top and lasted me a loooong time.
> ...


----------



## succexy327 (Jul 15, 2013)

> mine was filled all the way to the top as well!





> mine was filled all the way to the top as well!


 You are so lucky! I love eye creams so I was pleasantly surprised when I received the benefit sample but mine is maybe 2/3rdsv ,full and set to one side. I don't plan on the stuff settling.. It's fairly thick! I still think the sample is adorable and so far I like the cream from my past 3 nights of use. I might have to buy it when I run out if I get hooked. Origins sent me a tiny sample of their ginZing moisturizer the other day so it will between those two cause that did wonders for a day I looked a bit sleepy.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Odd, when I got it in December it was filled to the top and lasted me a loooong time.


I just went to use mines and its empty also.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 15, 2013)

Got my box today!! It was a box extravaganza at my house, my BB, Ipsy and DHs runnerbox. I know you guys won't judge ðŸ˜Š



Spoiler







Love the cute instain, same color as everyone else, 2 foils of conditioner, I think I would have rather had 1 shampoo and 1 conditioner to try but it's ok. Really happy for the full sized model co mascara. I actually am on my last mascara sample so if I didn't get one soon I was going to have to buy one.... Gasp! Green hair clips look cute, not sure they will work with my hair but I'm happy to try them. Benta...,I will probably take a pass on this based on the reviews we'll see. Overall, from my first look online I was meh, and after I see it I'm much more excited. I just at least like to feel I've gotten my $10 worth and I definitely have. So even if some other boxes out there are SUPER awesome, I'm still happy with mine.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *succexy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You are so lucky! I love eye creams so I was pleasantly surprised when I received the benefit sample but mine is maybe 2/3rdsv ,full and set to one side. I don't plan on the stuff settling.. It's fairly thick! I still think the sample is adorable and so far I like the cream from my past 3 nights of use. I might have to buy it when I run out if I get hooked. Origins sent me a tiny sample of their ginZing moisturizer the other day so it will between those two cause that did wonders for a day I looked a bit sleepy.


 Mine from awhile back was about 2/3rds full also. No complaints here. It was a great sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 15, 2013)

> My Benefit eye cream was just about empty..I wish it would have been half full lol





> Just received my box today!! Yay! So excited! Just curious, anyone who got the Benefit eye cream, was or is it suppose to only be half full? I'm sure there is still enough in the cute little jar to try. I have 2 other products I use for my lack of sleep moments. Trust me, with 5 kids, a husband who is otr with his job, an overnight job myself, football practices, and band camps...I need it!! Also, I have never traded before, but can see making a trade list soon. Sorry, my me time is spent more on my face and hair.Â  _mod edit: keep B/S/T talk to the designated areas. Thank you! ~meahlea_


 Bummer! Mine was so full it was even stuck to the top!


----------



## succexy327 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Mine from awhile back was about 2/3rds full also. No complaints here. It was a great sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I never expect them to be full.. Guess some people just get the 'mistakes' which is great! I'm very happy with 2/3rds lol Benefit does a great job marketing their products. I don't mind foil packs but those little jars (in adorable boxes!) Really catch my eye me want to research the product and I get more time test them out which is always nice.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love it! I want the Peony now, I got the nude color in my box, but it is the wrong shade of nude for me. I liked the formula though. Looks good on you!





> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BEAUTIFUL! You got me sold!





> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That color looks so nice on you!  Now I want the lipstick really bad.





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That looks great on you! I am going to have to get the Classics set!


 Thanks everybody  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wasn't sure how it would look since I never really wear lip products!  It is making me really want to trade for the nude so I can have them both.. I would just buy the set but that would mess up my no buy and I don't really need all three


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 15, 2013)

NOW I'm STALKING my mailman! It's 6 05 PM Pacific time; my birchbox has not arrived?!?!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NOW I'm STALKING my mailman! It's 6 05 PM Pacific time; my birchbox has not arrived?!?!


 Now, he's done ; 



  Now the unboxing begins!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 15, 2013)

> No air bubble at the bottom or anything?


 no, I thought there probably were since it looked so full but I tapped it and stirred with a toothpick to check and there weren't any air bubbles. it seemed TOO full for the amount listed on the box, but no complaints here!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my shipping notice- my box has not updated- my box is .5150- anyone else have this weight??


Yep mine was that weight.  Box 38 if you want to know what's in it.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jul 15, 2013)

My birchbox came today and I got the model co mascara-have heard good and bad reviews on this, but will try it out. I got 2 bobby pins.  I like them..but, you couldn't spring for 6 bobby pins guys?  I haven't tried everything out yet, and almost everything his new to me.  This is actually my best month in 3 months.  The last two have been bummers for me.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 15, 2013)

I think I got them to credit me 100 point for the duplicate green nail polish! It was hard and took a few emails, but I did it. Also I went to get the blister sample of the flawless primer and my ulta was out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boo! They did give me foundation samples though! Petal and Champagne  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dots (Jul 15, 2013)

If memory serves me well, I do believe this is the best BB I have ever received. I keep trying to post a pic and it isn't working. Heat Protect The Balm In Stain Hair Clips DDF Acne Treatment Benefit Eye Cream


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 15, 2013)

Heeerre's my unboxing! Box #45. I got two foils of Kerastase Chroma Masque that are up for a trade. I've sampled it twice before and it doesn't seem to work for me. I prefer the other brand. 





Here are the close ups: 





Now, my collection is complete with Lilac of Paris along with Regin of Spain and London Calling. Now, I didn't have to buy the set because I didn't want a Mod in Manhattan.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love it! I want the Peony now, I got the nude color in my box, but it is the wrong shade of nude for me. I liked the formula though. Looks good on you!


 *Ooops! Posted this to wrong forum. I don't know how to delete a post.*


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *succexy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box the other day and it had the N4 super comb prep and protect. I used it today after i showered and then blow dried my hair. I didn't straighten it since I wasn't planning on going out but my hair feels drier than it does when I use my regular routine of a couple argan oil products. I'm kind of disappointed cause I thought I'd like it more. Im going to try again tomorrow with the soy renewal that seems to work well for me! Maybe its a product that isn't meant to be used alone when using heat.


 I use it (and any other leave-in or protective spray) and my oil, both! I apply the oil first, then the spray.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 16, 2013)

*I placed an order with BB on 7/11 and got it today, 7/15. Not too shabby.  I got a free theBalm Hot Mama blush with my points. Just eyeballing it, it looks a lot like Nars Orgasm. I'll do a side by side test tomorrow.  I like that it's also a shadow because I've been looking for one that color.*


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I got them to credit me 100 point for the duplicate green nail polish! It was hard and took a few emails, but I did it.
> 
> Also I went to get the blister sample of the flawless primer and my ulta was out
> ...


 oh ok. those are the same size as the sample i got at ulta.  the girl was handing them out like free candy, lol.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heeerre's my unboxing! Box #45. I got two foils of Kerastase Chroma Masque that are up for a trade. I've sampled it twice before and it doesn't seem to work for me. I prefer the other brand.
> 
> ...


 nice box and pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xheidi (Jul 16, 2013)

if i subscribe now, do i get next month's box or this month's? and where can i find what are the variations in this month's box? thanks.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if i subscribe now, do i get next month's box or this month's? and where can i find what are the variations in this month's box? thanks.


 the site says if you sub by the 17th you'll get the july box


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ugh, I wish my box would hurry up and get here already!  Tracking says it was projected to arrive today.  But the tracking hasn't updated since last night, and says "ready for post office entry", stuck in a city about 45 minutes east of me. 

I hope it was just not update scanned, and arrives tomorrow, but with my luck, I probably wont see it until Thursday. 



   Come on BirchBox, I needs mah acne cream to try! My face looks like a pizza this week, lol.


----------



## brittneygg (Jul 16, 2013)

Got my box! Yay! Despite never updating shipping, it still made it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I have to say I am actually pretty impressed by the sample sizes I got with box 13 (?). 

The DDF seems like a pretty generous size, as well as the Dr. Jart. I can see why the InStain size is a little annoying, but I still think it's a great sample, and the curl keeper seems pretty generous as well, at least for my super thin hair. Seems like the hair samples I've received have been consistently decent sized.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I placed an order with BB on 7/11 and got it today, 7/15. Not too shabby.  I got a free theBalm Hot Mama blush with my points. Just eyeballing it, it looks a lot like Nars Orgasm. I'll do a side by side test tomorrow.  I like that it's also a shadow because I've been looking for one that color.*


 *It's similar to Orgasm but definitely not a dupe. Hot Mama is more orange-y coral and Orgasm has more pink in it. Hot Mama also has a softer texture and more color payoff than Nars.*













*L to R: Hot Mama, Nars Orgasm*

*Note: It took 3 swipes to get Orgasm to this shade versus a single swipe of Hot Mama*


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I placed an order with BB on 7/11 and got it today, 7/15. Not too shabby.  I got a free theBalm Hot Mama blush with my points. Just eyeballing it, it looks a lot like Nars Orgasm. I'll do a side by side test tomorrow.  I like that it's also a shadow because I've been looking for one that color.*


 Hot Mama is my absolute favorite blush, and my blush collection has gotten pretty big! Color payoff is amaaaazing and the subtle gold shimmer makes you all glowy...not at all sparkly, but like a candlelit glow. I haven't tried it as an eyeshadow but I've always meant to try it, just never think of it.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh ok. those are the same size as the sample i got at ulta.  the girl was handing them out like free candy, lol.


 yeah, basically, I have like 4 more. 

Basically I took the four middle shades, I think I want to order I just can' decide if I want the deluxe sample or the full size. Sephora has the BB sample size as a GWP in the color I liked best, so I am formulating an order there too.


----------



## Lainy (Jul 16, 2013)

I got my box today. Not only did I get another color club nail polish, I was missing the caudalie divine legs sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## KayEss (Jul 16, 2013)

Got my box today...box 3 like almost everyone else it seems. I just tried to use those bobby pins and I can't for the life of me figure out how to get them in and look good, and how to get them out without pulling my hair. I was kinda hoping the benefit eye cream might have a nice smell but I guess it's probably better without one around the eyes.


----------



## page5 (Jul 16, 2013)

> *I placed an order with **BB** on 7/11 and got it today, 7/15. Not too shabby.Â  I got a free theBalm Hot Mama blush with my points. Just eyeballing it, it looks a lot like Nars Orgasm. I'll do a side by side test tomorrow.Â  I like that it's also a shadow because I've been looking for one that color.*


 I love the Hot Mama blush. It is the only sample bb has put in one of my boxes that I would buy. I've had a lot of dud boxes, lol


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 16, 2013)

Is it weird that i'm not a thebalm fan, but i so love collecting their itty bitty samples?


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it weird that i'm not a thebalm fan, but i so love collecting their itty bitty samples?


 I'm a big fan but even so, those samples are adorable! Definitely my favorite sampler packaging ever!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 16, 2013)

I never got to try hot mama...I am hoping it comes up in a future box though. I actually bought it for my mom for mother's day (get it?? hot mama? for mother's day? 



I thought it was funny. But I like themed holiday gifts...she got "Red" (she loves Taylor Swift...) for Valentine's Day). Anyway... she just got one from Clinique that she's raving about. Maybe I should just get her a replacement gift and swipe the Hot Mama?


----------



## Mary322 (Jul 16, 2013)

Box 17 for me:





 Not a big self tanner (or tanner of any kind), but I will try it out.  The Wei samples are small, but I have never tried them and I definitely want to and will use them.  The No. 4 hair prep smells good, but I haven't tried it yet to see how it will do on my hair. I really like the Benefit Hello Flawless in Honey, which was a shock.  When I saw it was called honey I thought it would never match my skin tone, but it looks perfect, I may have to buy a full size!  All in all, pretty happy because there is nothing I won't use.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it weird that i'm not a thebalm fan, but i so love collecting their itty bitty samples?


 I'm not a huge fan of theirs either, but their sample packaging is adorable.  I can count the times I have used my Hot Mama &amp; Matt(e) Batali samples on one hand and still have fingers left over, but I keep them because, ohmigoshthey'resocute.


----------



## pinktergal (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *It's similar to Orgasm but definitely not a dupe. Hot Mama is more orange-y coral and Orgasm has more pink in it. Hot Mama also has a softer texture and more color payoff than Nars.*
> ...


*Thanks MissTrix!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm glad I have both!  But I wish Balm had a dupe of Orgasm.*


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Box 17 for me:
> 
> Â Not a big self tanner (or tanner of any kind), but I will try it out.Â  The Wei samples are small, but I have never tried them and I definitely want to and will use them.Â  The No. 4 hair prep smells good, but I haven't tried it yet to see how it will do on my hair. I really like the Benefit Hello Flawless in Honey, which was a shock.Â  When I saw it was called honey I thought it would never match my skin tone, but it looks perfect, I may have to buy a full size!Â  All in all, pretty happy because there is nothing I won't use.


 That is a great box!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 16, 2013)

Kind of surprised to see my tracking updated to "Delivered" when it most definitely has NOT been...


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box 17 for me:
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Is it weird that i'm not a thebalm fan, but i so love collecting their itty bitty samples?


 Ditto; not a fan of the balm as well. Their packages and colors are divine!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 16, 2013)

Well, poo...I forgot that ModelCo was Australian.  I found a discount code "survey66" that takes $20 off your order (yay!).  Added two of their Party Proof lipsticks to my cart...total was $13.90 or something...went to the end of the checkout and saw that shipping is $15.  What a sad, sad morning.

Edited to add: it was on their website.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Well, poo...I forgot that ModelCo was Australian. Â I found a discount code "survey66" that takes $20 off your order (yay!). Â Added two of their Party Proof lipsticks to my cart...total was $13.90 or something...went to the end of the checkout and saw that shipping is $15. Â What a sad, sad morning. Edited to add: it was on their website.


 Kinda like Mirenesse concept too ðŸ˜’


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Kinda like Mirenesse concept too ðŸ˜’


 Boo shipping and handling costs. I wait until a holiday to buy stuff since a lot of companies offer free shipping on those days if you sign up on their email lists. I did that for the 4th of July with the lip bar purchase I just made. I'm not paying $7.99 in shipping fees a lipstick. Gtfoh with that!


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 16, 2013)

well my very first BB in headed towards me finally...i'm excited and skeptical at the same time. i need to cut back my subs a bit...and sadly this might be it if it doesnt wow me...i feel horrible saying that when i haven't even received my first one yet...but i'm ditching julep too so no hard feelings BB! still can't see whats coming to me so i guess its going to be a big surprise...but from lurking this months i haven't really seen anything in anyones box that really getting me pumped to finally be off the waitlist or get a 2nd box...oh well...le sigh...lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 16, 2013)

Well here it is: the Downton Abbey cosmetic line to launch this October:

http://newsok.com/downton-abbey-and-suits-inspire-cosmetics/article/3862513


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 16, 2013)

looks like codes are going out, my moms account just got her 3 month despite her account being opened less than a month ago (june welcome box though) and possibly her july box was never sent


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jul 16, 2013)

just got a 21 month code on my second account for 21% off but don't know what to get : P


----------



## Rochellena (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like codes are going out, my moms account just got her 3 month despite her account being opened less than a month ago (june welcome box though) and possibly her july box was never sent



Does frequently refreshing my inbox to see if my code has arrived yet make me crazy? Maybe. Will that stop me? Nope. MUST BUY THINGS.


----------



## kira685 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> just got a 21 month code on my second account for 21% off but don't know what to get : P


 Haha I'm having the same dilemma with my 3 month code (which I feel came on time, July was my 3rd box)... I feel like I'm wasting money if I don't use it!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 16, 2013)

> Has anyone tried the Beauty Protector shampoo and conditioner yet? I'd love to hear some reviews!


 I got it and I looooove it! The texture of the conditioner is amazing. I have super thick curly/wavy hair and it made it really soft and shiny and didn't flatten it or weigh it down. Definitely in the market for full sizes, with points and a coupon code lol!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Haha I'm having the same dilemma with my 3 month code (which I feel came on time, July was my 3rd box)... I feel like I'm wasting money if I don't use it!


 Ditto! I just got a 3 month code and 9 month code as well today. I'm like soo broke and saving my $$ for my Bondi sub box!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 16, 2013)

> My mom got the Beauty Protector shampoo and conditioner and she told me last night she really loves it, but her hair still falls flat after a couple of hours out in the humidity (Alabama). Â She said it smells amazing and it makes her hair really soft. Â She is one of the ones that got the Beauty Protector spray a couple of months ago and fell in love with it too. Edited to add: Â She also got the Jouer luminizing tint sunscreen and she said she really likes that too. Â She's got very sensitive skin and it worked great for her so she said she was going to go look for it at Sephora. Â Again I was like Mom why don't you do your reviews and get your points and MAYBE order it from BB!!!!!!! lol.


 Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but if you sign up for the Jouer Insider thing on their website, they email you a coupon code for 50% off any order up to $150!!!! Plus it's free shipping over $50. Sephora doesn't sell it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I absolutely love the luminizing moisture tint! I was bummed about the foil packets, but I emptied them into a little screw top container (thank you to whomever suggested that!!) and have gotten 3 uses so far and still have tons left. I'm ordering a few tubes direct from Jouer with my 50% code. I emailed them asking if they could send samples of the next lighter shade because I can't really tell if "glow" is just a tad too dark, and they replied really quickly that they don't have samples, but she was super helpful and they do take returns if the shade is wrong.


----------



## jrenee (Jul 16, 2013)

I think it was a couple of pages back that folks were discussing whether or not Birchbox will send you another foundation sample that is closer to your shade, if you received a foundation tone that was way too dark or way too light.  

In my July box, I received Benefit's Hello Oxygen Foundation in Nutmeg, the darkest shade they had.  I really wanted to try this product in a shade closer to my own skin, so I contact CS and asked them if there was any way they can send me a sample in a medium shade.  

Good news - they said they had extra samples in medium toned shades and they will send one my way!

This is just so awesome. I have never contacted CS on any issue before, so I'm really excited that my first experience was a positive one!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think it was a couple of pages back that folks were discussing whether or not Birchbox will send you another foundation sample that is closer to your shade, if you received a foundation tone that was way too dark or way too light.  

In my July box, I received Benefit's Hello Oxygen Foundation in Nutmeg, the darkest shade they had.  I really wanted to try this product in a shade closer to my own skin, so I contact CS and asked them if there was any way they can send me a sample in a medium shade.  

Good news - they said they had extra samples in medium toned shades and they will send one my way!

This is just so awesome. I have never contacted CS on any issue before, so I'm really excited that my first experience was a positive one!
that's nice of birchbox to do that for you! if glossybox's cs was half as awesome as bb maybe i would reconsider them.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 16, 2013)

I hate the inconsistency of how BB handles issues. I did not get credited any points for the duplicate polish but instead am getting another sample...Benefit Cha-Cha Tint (which I already have). It's better than nothing but... Grrrr.



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I got them to credit me 100 point for the duplicate green nail polish! It was hard and took a few emails, but I did it.
> 
> ...


----------



## injectionenvy (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh heck, yes! I am one happy Birchboxer.. My box this month was not so impressive, but I just got a 25% off coupon for entering my 3rd year, and I've been saving up my points so I'm getting almost $100 worth of products for freeee! Now to go brag to the fiance, even though I know he can't stand when I go on about BB. lol.. I can't help it, I just love a good deal.


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it was a couple of pages back that folks were discussing whether or not Birchbox will send you another foundation sample that is closer to your shade, if you received a foundation tone that was way too dark or way too light.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this - I wouldn't have normally contacted Birchbox about this! I just called Birchbox and was told that I would be sent a 'medium' shade as well. The customer service rep said that they had received a lot of calls about the foundation not being a good color-match and she admitted that it was their mistake and apologized. She was super sweet about all of it!


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 16, 2013)

Got box #38 yesterday: *Color Club in Put a Pin on it* Nice Rose gold color *Marcelle Golden Glow **BB** Cream* It is just a tad too light for me in the summer. I'll have to wait until winter to really try it out. *ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick in Peony* This lipstick smells like strawberries. The color is pretty swatched, I have yet to try it on my lips. On a side note I went through my past boxes and realized that I have gotten a lip product (all bright colors) from Birchbox in 3 of my last 4 boxes. I'm not complaining but if this pattern continues I can see myself getting tired of lip products. *Benta Berry Moisturizer* I haven't opened it yet. I like that it says it's matifying, hopefully it works. *Bobby Pins* They are really cute and they seem sturdy. I think birchbox should have sent us all 6 bobby pins. Hopefully box#7 gets here tomorrow.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 16, 2013)

Did anyone have a box weight of exactly .500 ? My second Box is scheduled to arrive on Friday, with that weight, but my box page isn't updated yet ;( I hate to bother emailing CS about such a small thing, but I REALLY wanna know what's in my box!! Just curious if anyone else remembers having that weight this month, and what the box number was...thanks!


----------



## astrick1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Well my box was in my town in Sunday night supposed to be delivered on Monday. I got home Monday to find no box in my mailbox. I was mad! Had to ship a package this am so went to the post office and while I was there asked about it. The woman was like your box was forwarded to your new address. Umm.... I haven't moved! The stupid post office sent my box with my new address where my box has been coming for 5 months now back to my previous address. They said I put a change of address in. Which I did not! So I have chased my box around my city for 2 days now and still no box. Gotta call the woman at the post office back at 8 in the am to see if the driver still has it. I am so sad. I look forward to this every month and now I don't know if I will ever get my box. On top of that I am supposed to get to packages tomorrow and hope they make it to me!!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 16, 2013)

> Did anyone have a box weight of exactly .500 ? My second Box is scheduled to arrive on Friday, with that weight, but my box page isn't updated yet ;( I hate to bother emailing CS about such a small thing, but I REALLY wanna know what's in my box!! Just curious if anyone else remembers having that weight this month, and what the box number was...thanks!


 I had this exact weight and got box 5: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb5


----------



## jrenee (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had this exact weight and got box 5:
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb5


 Thanks so much! Although this isn't exactly my dream box, the main item I was wanting from my second sub was the ModelCo lipstick , so, if this does turn out to be my box, I wouldn't mind!


----------



## lorizav (Jul 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried to leave feedback? The format is completely different and they have to review your feedback before you get your points?????


----------



## lorizav (Jul 16, 2013)

Wait, it may just be the iPad having issues


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 16, 2013)

I was able to review just fine..hope it was your iPad. On a side note, how can you see which box # you are getting?


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 16, 2013)

i still cant see whats in mine...did anyone else have a weight of .5200? i'm trying to guess whats in it.


----------



## casualconcern (Jul 16, 2013)

Was it just me or was the Modelco Mascara in this month's box full-size? Talk about a big container! Not that I'm complaining (lol)


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Boulderbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to review just fine..hope it was your iPad. On a side note, how can you see which box # you are getting?


 Go to your box page, scroll down to your box history, and click on the orange "July 2013" and it'll open to your particular box, which will have a link of something like https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb16 (this is my box, and the bb16 at the end means that I have box #16, so whichever number is at the end of the link you get should be your box number)


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was it just me or was the Modelco Mascara in this month's box full-size? Talk about a big container! Not that I'm complaining (lol)


My ModelCo Lipstick was too. Nice stuff too!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Was it just me or was the Modelco Mascara in this month's box full-size? Talk about a big container! Not that I'm complaining (lol)
yup. i don't think modelco gives out sample sizes. i have yet to see a sample sized item. full sized only like their fellow australian makeup company mirenesse.


----------



## casualconcern (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yup. i don't think modelco gives out sample sizes. i have yet to see a sample sized item. full sized only like their fellow australian makeup company mirenesse.


 Awesome! Hoping to love it!


----------



## klotto (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi, I got the same box.  Can you please tell me how to determine the box you are getting for the month?  Thank you so much!


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 16, 2013)

> *I placed an order with **BB** on 7/11 and got it today, 7/15. Not too shabby.Â  I got a free theBalm Hot Mama blush with my points. Just eyeballing it, it looks a lot like Nars Orgasm. I'll do a side by side test tomorrow.Â  I like that it's also a shadow because I've been looking for one that color.*


 I love this shade.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate the inconsistency of how BB handles issues. I did not get credited any points for the duplicate polish but instead am getting another sample...Benefit Cha-Cha Tint (which I already have). It's better than nothing but... Grrrr.


 I didn't get points either.  They are sending me a sample of the Benefit Sunbeam.  At least we got a replacement sample!


----------



## page5 (Jul 16, 2013)

I wondered what others thought of the Benefit Ultra Radiance facial re-hydrating mist. I used it yesterday and today (sample is now used up) and I didn't find it moisturizing at all. Honestly, it felt like I was spritzing my face with water. I guess I expected more hydration from this product.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 17, 2013)

Finally got my Birchbox last night, box 37.  Some initial impressions.

The bobby pins seem awfully "tight" to me. I had a hard time getting them off the cardboard. I'm a little scared to put them in my hair! LOL I'm sure I'll do it though. I got a silvery grey color that I like very much.

I got the CC cream and used it today and so far I like it very much. It is my first CC cream, but on my first impression it could be something I would buy a full size of. Not going to do it right away though, I am going to use it a few more times before I decide. I have only had it on a couple of hours at this point, so the day is still young! I first thought the medium color might be too dark for me. But it blended in very well.

The Benefit toner bottle is just too adorable for words. I have to figure out something to use this bottle for when the sample is gone. It is just freaking cute! I still have the little jar from the eye cream I got a few months ago. I just finished it (didn't start using it right away) and I am going to use it to empty foil packets into. That little jar is adorable too!

The "ketchup packets" of lotion (yes, they do look exactly like em!) I gave to my mom because they are coconut scented and it is definitely not my favorite scent.

The hair conditioner will be used at some future time, so I can't give you any impression of it either.

There you have it! Now when do we start getting spoilers for next month???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 17, 2013)

My second box is taking forevverrrrr to get to me. Apparently, it takes USPS four days to sort a tiny package. Who knew?


----------



## gemstone (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my Birchbox last night, box 37.  Some initial impressions.
> 
> ...


 We already started!  There is an august thread up already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Boulderbon (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Go to your box page, scroll down to your box history, and click on the orange "July 2013" and it'll open to your particular box, which will have a link of something like https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/july-2013/july-2013-bb16 (this is my box, and the bb16 at the end means that I have box #16, so whichever number is at the end of the link you get should be your box number)


 Thank you! I'm glad it wasn't so apparent. I spent a good amount of time searching all of birchbox website hah! I got BB 18, and was very happy with it.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone in NYC sign up for this? Looks like it could be a good time plus the 20% off is decent incentive. I wonder what the gift is...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 17, 2013)

Sold out :/


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 17, 2013)

I got the CC cream in light and I'm liking it a lot too...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 17, 2013)

I love the bobby pins so much, I'm definitely going to have to stock up with my next BB purchase or try and find similar thick/flat pins at the store. I really like how strong they are since I have super thick and long hair. The 2 pins I got in my box are pretty much doing the work of 6-8 regular bobby pins!



> Originally Posted by *Boulderbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! I'm glad it wasn't so apparent. I spent a good amount of time searching all of birchbox website hah! I got BB 18, and was very happy with it.


 You're welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Jul 17, 2013)

A few months ago I rec'd a sample of *StriVectin-SD Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles *in my BB so it caught my eye last night while browsing in TJ Maxx. The 1oz. tube was going for $29.99 and they had 6 of them on the shelf. If you tried and liked it you may want to hit up your local store to see if they have any.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 17, 2013)

GAH! All I want is a ModelCo Party Proof lipstick!!! Just one not THREE.. Ugh


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone in NYC sign up for this? Looks like it could be a good time plus the 20% off is decent incentive. I wonder what the gift is...


 I went to this same event a few months ago, and the gift was a Birchbox with a few Caudalie samples (3 or 4) + a twist band + an Essie polish. You had to purchase something to receive it, but I went to the event intending to purchase something so it was a nice little present!


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Jul 17, 2013)

I am really excited to start getting a 2nd BB each month. I changed a couple things in my profile hoping I don't get dupe boxes each month. Any advice or just experiance with how that's worked for any of you?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 17, 2013)

So, my box page finally updated for my second account...and I'm getting box 49...aaand most of it will be going up for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 17, 2013)

> I went to this same event a few months ago, and the gift was a Birchbox with a few Caudalie samples (3 or 4) + a twist band + an Essie polish. You had to purchase something to receive it, but I went to the event intending to purchase something so it was a nice little present!Â


 nice! thanks for the info. i've been meaning to buy the divine oil, so it works out perfectly.


----------



## katie danielle (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm not caught up on this thread so not sure if anyone has posted this yet, but I got the "Mystery" Pick 2 and it came with Stila lip glaze and Tocca perfume.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi! I'm not sure if anyone was aware that Zadidoll mentioned that there are 52 variations for this month's boxes. I checked by changing variations number to see how far I can get. I was able to get to 54! Basically for July's boxes that there were 54 variations for over 400K subscribers. (Someone mentioned about this on an earlier post and provided a weblink) Wow!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Got my 2nd birchbox today from my original acct.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my 2nd birchbox today from my original acct.


 The Dr.Jart's looks like a pretty good size!! I'm excited to get in a trade tomorrow!!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 17, 2013)

Boo, just got around to doing my reviews and cannot review the Number 4 Protect and Prep because I got it in a previous box.  BB already comped me 100 points but I was looking forward to reviewing 5 products so I would have enough to be over 100!  But I will be 7 points short.  

Where are the coupon codes for this month?  I want the Model co lipsticks so bad!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 17, 2013)

> Got my 2nd birchbox today from my original acct.


 Whoops I forgot to include #4 Spray and protector in the box. I already packed it up from a trade lol.


----------



## neighburrito (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it was a couple of pages back that folks were discussing whether or not Birchbox will send you another foundation sample that is closer to your shade, if you received a foundation tone that was way too dark or way too light.
> 
> ...


Last month, the post office accidentally sent my box back to birchbox due to some mistake with their address forwarding service.  I called CS and no questions asked, they sent me a new one.  I emailed Ipsy with the same issue, and they refuse to send me a new bag because they claimed it was my fault.  Birchbox CS definitely beats any of the other CS from subs I've  had.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 18, 2013)

Alrighty, I'm off onto Birchbox's August thread and see you all over there ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my 2nd birchbox today from my original acct.




Box twins!


----------



## Hils (Jul 18, 2013)

> > Got my 2nd birchbox today from my original acct.
> 
> 
> Box twins!


Box envy. I really wanted to try the wei products. Let me know how you ladies like them!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto! I just got a 3 month code and 9 month code as well today. I'm like soo broke and saving my $$ for my Bondi sub box!


 The way my boxes are set up, I got my first 3 month code yesterday. I should get another one next month and another one the month after that, assuming I stay subbed on all accounts. Talk about a temptation to spend 3 months in a row! I may just have to cancel simply to put a pause on those tempting 20% off codes. I already used the one for this month today to get the $58 Number 4 kit with the prep and comb, clarifying shampoo, and 2 samples of #4 products. I also got the pick 2 pack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 18, 2013)

I made an instavid of one of my boxes, I now have 3/4 of the color club polishes, so that's fun even if it was a "dupe"

link. 

if there is a different, more kosher way to post these let me know, nothing i did would make it imbed in the post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 18, 2013)

Just wanted to say that I'm loving the India oil!  I got a compliment on my hair today and I think it's the product that's making my hair look extra nice, soft, and shiny.  I love that it doesn't weigh it down and keeps the natural bounce in my hair.  It's a pretty nice sample size and I have another one coming in a trade.  YAY -- another product discovery through Birchbox!


----------



## mks8372 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not caught up on this thread so not sure if anyone has posted this yet, but I got the "Mystery" Pick 2 and it came with Stila lip glaze and Tocca perfume.


 I received the Wei buffing beads and No 4 texture styling cream in mine.....I am a sucker for "mystery" items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the Wei buffing beads and No 4 texture styling cream in mine.....I am a sucker for "mystery" items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 mine was a stila lip glaze and a noir eyeliner pencil.


----------



## kira685 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> mine was a stila lip glaze and a noir eyeliner pencil.


 Aw now I wish I had taken the chance on it! I got the one with eye cream and hair gel something or another.. just picked one because none were screaming out at me, and I was anxious to place my order!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to say that I'm loving the India oil!  I got a compliment on my hair today and I think it's the product that's making my hair look extra nice, soft, and shiny.  I love that it doesn't weigh it down and keeps the natural bounce in my hair.  It's a pretty nice sample size and I have another one coming in a trade.  YAY -- another product discovery through Birchbox!


 I'm loving it too, I also love the smell! God, I wish I could get a perfume that smells exactly like it...


----------



## audiophilekate (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not caught up on this thread so not sure if anyone has posted this yet, but I got the "Mystery" Pick 2 and it came with Stila lip glaze and Tocca perfume.
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2013)

So I am super late to this page  this is what I am getting:

 






Curly Hair Solutionsâ„¢ Curl Keeper Ships Free



 DDFÂ® Acne Control Treatment Ships Free


 Birchbox Bobby Pins - Set of Six Ships Free


 Dr. Jart+ Ceramidin Cream Ships Free
  




theBalmÂ® cosmetics InStainÂ® Long-Wearing Powder Staining Blush Ships Free


Overall pretty happy only sad part is that I will be waiting probably a month for this box. I hope I get one of he Modelco lipsticks next month.


----------



## succexy327 (Jul 18, 2013)

> A few months ago I rec'd a sample of *StriVectin-SD Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles* in my BB so it caught my eye last night while browsing in TJ Maxx. The 1oz. tube was going for $29.99 and they had 6 of them on the shelf. If you tried and liked it you may want to hit up your local store to see if they have any.


 I got that sample and I like it a lot! That's a really good deal but I don't always trust tj maxx's beauty products. I guess it depends on the city and store (like how often they are getting shipments.. From my experience I've found nice designer clothes in the stores outside DC and NY area) I'm down in Florida and the stores like that don't get the most reliable shipments :/


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 18, 2013)

Dang, I just realized I was supposed to get bobby pins but didn't.  Guess I'll be calling them tomorrow.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 19, 2013)

I got box 7 and 19. I'm glad I got the hair clips in blue and green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In one box though I was missing the fragrance sample... there was a cardboard flap but no vial lol

I guess it fell out? I emailed them and they're sending me a replacement (I wanted points) but I'm glad they offered.

My other box I received London Calling from the Wanderlust Collection... I JUST GOT THAT IN A TRADE!!!! *sigh*

So I got an email saying "we noticed you love nail polish, here's more in a different color! etc" and I sent one back stating my disappointment in their inconsistency.

Overall a pretty good haul, I wish I got some Benefit stuff though!

I wanted the eye cream, foundation, and the blush this month, but I did get the modelco lipstick in peony so yay!

Already excited for August. I remember August was my second box last year. I wonder if we're getting more razors? Helping to build more schools?

What next Birchbox? BRING IT ON!

lol


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 7 and 19. I'm glad I got the hair clips in blue and green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 And I had just gotten rid of it in a trade only to get it right back in my box 19! LMAO


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And I had just gotten rid of it in a trade only to get it right back in my box 19! LMAO


 I WAS TOTALLY THINKING THAT!!!! LOL

I saw that you received the same box and busted out laughing!

I did email BB to let them know they would have saved me the trouble of trading if I knew there was a chance that the nail polishes were going to pop up in our boxes again.


----------



## lindalou3 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my Birchbox last night, box 37.  Some initial impressions.
> 
> ...


I completely agree about the bobby pins...I broke a nail trying to put one in my hair!!  I can't get the pin to open up so I can slide it on my hair!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 19, 2013)

> > Finally got my Birchbox last night, box 37.Â  Some initial impressions. The bobby pins seem awfully "tight" to me. I had a hard time getting them off the cardboard. I'm a little scared to put them in my hair! LOL I'm sure I'll do it though. I got a silvery grey color that I like very much. I got the CC cream and used it today and so far I like it very much. It is my first CC cream, but on my first impression it could be something I would buy a full size of. Not going to do it right away though, I am going to use it a few more times before I decide. I have only had it on a couple of hours at this point, so the day is still young! I first thought the medium color might be too dark for me. But it blended in very well. The Benefit toner bottle is just too adorable for words. I have to figure out something to use this bottle for when the sample is gone. It is just freaking cute! I still have the little jar from the eye cream I got a few months ago. I just finished it (didn't start using it right away) and I am going to use it to empty foil packets into. That little jar is adorable too! The "ketchup packets" of lotion (yes, they do look exactly like em!) I gave to my mom because they are coconut scented and it is definitely not my favorite scent. The hair conditioner will be used at some future time, so I can't give you any impression of it either. There you have it! Now when do we start getting spoilers for next month???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> I completely agree about the bobby pins...I broke a nail trying to put one in my hair!!Â  I can't get the pin to open up so I can slide it on my hair!!


 My first thought when I saw the bobby pins was, "Oh, paper clips! Nooooo!" July is the first month I did not peak when I knew my box was up on the Bb website or look at the MUT July Birchbox thread until after I got my box. I got my box on the 13th and opened it without reading the card. They do not look like bobby pins and I also had a hard time getting them off the card. Then I read it and I think I'd rather have paper clips.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 19, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I completely agree about the bobby pins...I broke a nail trying to put one in my hair!!Â  I can't get the pin to open up so I can slide it on my hair!!


Well... glad I'm not the only one. I actually am a frequent user of bobbypins... just to keep my hair out of my face (especially in this blasted heat). I couldn't even open it far enough to slide it into my hair. I think if I could ever get it in there, the hold would be great....


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lindalou3*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jul 19, 2013)

My trick: Do not use my nails. Instead, kind of wedge the pad of my finger under the sticky-up part of the end and lift it open that way. This is for both putting it in my hair and remove it. I wear a bobby pin pretty much every day, and this works best for me. My hair is so thick and fine that I can't just slide it into/out of my hair.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I completely agree about the bobby pins...I broke a nail trying to put one in my hair!!  I can't get the pin to open up so I can slide it on my hair!!


 I can't seem to get them in (or out) of my hair without pulling at LEAST 10-12 hairs out...ouch. I can tell they would work really well, but for the life of me, I can't figure out how to use them with ripping all my hair out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LifesLilMystery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am really excited to start getting a 2nd BB each month. I changed a couple things in my profile hoping I don't get dupe boxes each month. Any advice or just experiance with how that's worked for any of you?


 It's worked out pretty well so far for me.  I've had two BB subs for 14 or 15 months now, and I've only gotten the same same box on both subs once. You'll definitely get some of the same samples in your two boxes from time to time, but I think the fact that they have so many box variations now helps keep the odds that you'll get the same box in a given month to a minimum.

I tried to set the profiles on my two subs to be very different so as to cut down on sample overlap. My first sub is the "real" me - age 37, beauty newbie, likes skin care samples, higher income, classic/simple styles. My 2nd sub is the "fake" me - age 23, beauty expert, likes make-up samples, lower income, trendy/adventurous styles.  I've been very happy with the variety between my boxes.  I don't plan on giving up either of my two BB subs anytime soon!


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, my July box with the lippie I'm so excited for is officially stuck in usps forwarding limbo... Filed a claim and let BB know. It's not their fault, although I could have sworn I updated my address in time. Without my box I start getting twitchy for impulse sephora trips!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 19, 2013)

Finally got around to trying the Beauty Protector shampoo+conditioner.

I mean, as I've said before about the Beauty Protector spray, I'm a bad judge of these things because my hair is low-maintenance. It smells good. It shampoos and conditions. I can't really justify paying $40 for an entire full-size set, though, considering I think Herbal Essences smells good too and for less.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 19, 2013)

Finally tried the Modelco lippie in Peony.  In love--nice scent, really moisturizing, and the color hasn't budged.  Might have to pick up the trios on BB.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally tried the Modelco lippie in Peony.  In love--nice scent, really moisturizing, and the color hasn't budged.  Might have to pick up the trios on BB.


 Me too!  My box came the day after I file a claim, figures.  Who knows where it was this whole time.

For anyone still interested, here is Peony on uber pale skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I like it.  I do a lot of fuschia because it flatters me but this is redder than I'm used to.  I'm afraid of red so it's a good step.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 19, 2013)

That



> Me too! Â My box came the day after I file a claim, figures. Â Who knows where it was this whole time. For anyone still interested, here is Peony on uber pale skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I like it. Â I do a lot of fuschia because it flatters me but this is redder than I'm used to. Â I'm afraid of red so it's a good step.


 That color looks nice on you.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 19, 2013)

I just got my beauty brands order (my many amika hair products you enablers helped me buy during their liter sale) &amp; it looks like this. The bad news is that the conditioner bottle is completely empty (all over the box). The good news is my whole office smells absolutely amazing right now.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh my goodness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got my box from them and it wasn't as pretty on the inside (I only got the amika hair mask) it was just plain brown but at least it didn't leak all over


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nothing like looking on the bright side! Lol


----------



## lindalou3 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't seem to get them in (or out) of my hair without pulling at LEAST 10-12 hairs out...ouch. I can tell they would work really well, but for the life of me, I can't figure out how to use them with ripping all my hair out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I keep trying but I think I need to give up on using the pins in my hair...I'll find some other random use for them.  I had received a Jane Tran pin in a sample society box and that one was lighter gauge metal so it was easy to open and didn't pull out hair.  Also it is slightly curved...which fits my head better.  The BB bins are so straight and long that they stick out and look a little funny on my head.  Oh well!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 20, 2013)

> I keep trying but I think I need to give up on using the pins in my hair...I'll find some other random use for them.Â  I had received a Jane Tran pin in a sample society box and that one was lighter gauge metal so it was easy to open and didn't pull out hair.Â  Also it is slightly curved...which fits my head better.Â  The BB bins are so straight and long that they stick out and look a little funny on my head.Â  Oh well!


 THIS..it's the gauge of the metal that makes them so awkward!!! THANK YOU for pointing that out! I knew something was off that so I couldn't quite pinpoint, but that 's exactly what it is! There 's not enough *give* in the metal...and they are flat as a board-heads, not so much lol


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 20, 2013)

i finally got my box last night, and for being a first box it sucked...i got some of this months stuff and some from whenever..it was a mixup of random ketchup packs with nothing good in it! not impressive for a first box, i was unsure about having another sub anyway, but not like this...i canceled them this morning, i'll just stick to my other subs..i didnt even get bobby pins even though it had all the suits info and was supposedly a july box...i knew bb sends out random foil packs so i was prepared for that...but not a box with nothing but foil packs and a teeny little coola...i expected one product i could actually use.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i finally got my box last night, and for being a first box it sucked...i got some of this months stuff and some from whenever..it was a mixup of random ketchup packs with nothing good in it! not impressive for a first box, i was unsure about having another sub anyway, but not like this...i canceled them this morning, i'll just stick to my other subs..i didnt even get bobby pins even though it had all the suits info and was supposedly a july box...i knew bb sends out random foil packs so i was prepared for that...but not a box with nothing but foil packs and a teeny little coola...i expected one product i could actually use.


 Which box number did you get? 

All of the boxes I saw with Coola in them came with either bobby pins, No 4 Super Comb &amp; Protect, or Benefit Hello Flawless.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Which box number did you get?
> ...


 i don't know what box number i got, the site still wont tell me anything...just says your box will be shipping soon


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 20, 2013)

Anyone place an order recently and it was missing items???  I placed and order super early Thursday morning and I got it today (way to go on that shipping Birchbox!)  but It was missing two items?  It didn't say they were being shipped separately?  and I received an extra +2 pack.  I emailed them already but I'm just curious if this had happened to anyone else recently.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh no! sorry to see that.


----------



## mooreeeg (Jul 20, 2013)

> It sounds like you got one of the dreaded welcome boxes. If you email Birchbox they will update your box page manually so that you can review your items for points. My gift sub box page didn't update but they fixed it for me. You should consider a second month if for no other reason than to get to 100 points so you can get a nifty $10 discount in the shop.


 Do they send one of these "welcome" boxes to all subscribers for their first month? I just subscribed this week and am wondering if I will end up with the same...


----------



## angienharry (Jul 20, 2013)

> Do they send one of these "welcome" boxes to all subscribers for their first month? I just subscribed this week and am wondering if I will end up with the same...


 Welcome boxes are for the first month of a gift subscription I believe.


----------



## mooreeeg (Jul 20, 2013)

Ok, good to know! Thank you!


----------



## KayEss (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, no! Mine was just delivered to my apartment's office today, but hopefully it will be in better shape. You're planning to email them and tell them about this, right? I'm sure they'll ship a replacement out to you asap. Looks like you got some good stuff though!


----------



## msbelle (Jul 20, 2013)

I love the No 4 Super Comb &amp; Protect! I love the scent and how it makes my hair look and feel. But wow is it expensive and I just bought more Beauty Protector. I'm going to save my points for the No 4 and save it for the weekend I think, lol.

Also took nail polish off my profile since they are now sending different colors from the same collection. In almost two years of getting BB, and having polish as my splurge item, the only brand they sent was Color Club. Oh well, hope I don't receive any more now.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the No 4 Super Comb &amp; Protect! I love the scent and how it makes my hair look and feel. But wow is it expensive and I just bought more Beauty Protector. I'm going to save my points for the No 4 and save it for the weekend I think, lol.
> 
> Also took nail polish off my profile since they are now sending different colors from the same collection. In almost two years of getting BB, and having polish as my splurge item, the only brand they sent was Color Club. Oh well, hope I don't receive any more now.


 I took it off of my profile as well. The last thing I want is another polish from that collection. I got the one I most wanted, Pardon My French, the first time around. Then I traded London Calling for Reign in Spain when they sent it to me on my gift sub, then got London Calling again in my regular sub. GAH! 

What REALLY irritates me is that they show Deborah Lippmann polish on the Suits card that came in the box. (Along with a few other things that were not in any boxes this month.) Send me THAT polish, Birchbox!


----------



## beautynewbie (Jul 21, 2013)

I love BB points especially when combined with my sweet 16 code less than 10 bucks got me a baggu backpack, beauty blender, porefessional, a bunch of yesto and a pick two pack!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## saidfreeze (Jul 21, 2013)

> I would definitely not complain if I got a DL polish in my BB.


 I have been eyeing some of the mermaid line! Worth the cost?


----------



## msbelle (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would definitely not complain if I got a DL polish in my BB.
> ...


----------



## msbelle (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would definitely not complain if I got a DL polish in my BB.
> ...


----------



## msbelle (Jul 21, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Deborah Lippmann Rich Girl hand cream? I just ordered the 32 oz. bottle from HSN. It's $56 + $7.22 s&amp;h. Using the 15% off discount code I won on the Spin2Win Game, the total was $54.82. I've been using drugstore sunscreens for my hands and arms but haven't found one I really like. So I'm hoping this one will be nice. 

Edited to fix the correct price.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh my word! LOL...somehow this Birchbox thread got completely lost in my list of threads to keep up with and I was like....SIX PAGES behind! LOL, I tried to skim through and I apologize if anyone said anything to me and I did not reply! Sooooo, I finally got a chance to check out the products I received and I must say....theBalm InStain has stolen my heart!





So apparently everyone received it in Swiss Dot and I absolutely adore the shade...in fact, I adored it so much I just used it everywhere! I'm using it not just for my blush in the pic, but for my eyeshadow and lip color as well! As an eyeshadow it's phenomenal, it lasted for HOURS without any primer or setting spray. For the lips, I just swiped on a clear lip conditioner, dabbed the Swiss Dot on top and swiped on a thin layer of clear balm to set it. It lasted about 2 hours before needing touchups. Also, I'm wearing the Curl Keeper I received in my box as well. I just scrunched it in and let my hair airdry. It certainly didn't give me ringlets, but it did give me some nice boho waves and a bit of volume!






I now want all of the InStain shades! lol

oh and here are my bobby pins! -





Cause every ballerina needs her bobby pins



They work fabulously! I taught for about 4 hours and they didn't budge one bit!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 21, 2013)

You are SO pretty.seriously.!!


----------



## DeSha (Jul 21, 2013)

I was disappointed with my box this month. Looks like everyone got really useful beauty/ makeup items. I got two packets of Pedi Cure foot treatment, a sample bottle of the I.C.O.N India Oil, the Dr. Jart Ceramidin Cream, and the Modelco lipstick (and the color doesn't look that great on my dark complexion, but I will mix it with other lipsticks I have in order to get some use out of it). I also got the bobby pins (two of them).

Just seems like everyone got better value, fuller size products, and more fun stuff. Hoping next month is better. If not, I will cancel.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 21, 2013)

> I was disappointed with my box this month. Looks like everyone got really useful beauty/ makeup items. I got two packets of Pedi Cure foot treatment, a sample bottle of the I.C.O.N India Oil, the Dr. Jart Ceramidin Cream, and the Modelco lipstick (and the color doesn't look that great on my dark complexion, but I will mix it with other lipsticks I have in order to get some use out of it). I also got the bobby pins (two of them). Just seems like everyone got better value, fuller size products, and more fun stuff. Hoping next month is better. If not, I will cancel.


 Oh,man! I would have LOVED to receive this box! It's so funny how we all have such different tastes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 21, 2013)

> Oh,man! I would have LOVED to receive this box! It's so funny how we all have such different tastes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It would be cool if birchbox offered us the choice between two boxes. I think even just with minimal choice, it would eliminate a lot of the box envy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am always sitting around dreaming up ways to improve the little things


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was disappointed with my box this month. Looks like everyone got really useful beauty/ makeup items. I got two packets of Pedi Cure foot treatment, a sample bottle of the I.C.O.N India Oil, the Dr. Jart Ceramidin Cream, and the Modelco lipstick (and the color doesn't look that great on my dark complexion, but I will mix it with other lipsticks I have in order to get some use out of it). I also got the bobby pins (two of them).
> 
> Just seems like everyone got better value, fuller size products, and more fun stuff. Hoping next month is better. If not, I will cancel.


 This is the EXACT box I got, including the lippie color. I couldn't have been happier with it, I think it's the best and most useful box I've ever gotten. It's the first box where I can actually put to use EVERYTHING that I got. The only thing I wasn't excited about was the pedi cream, but even that I can at least USE. For me, the lipstick color worked well, and the formula is so nice. The india oil... my god. It's fantastic. I am definitely going to need to find more of it. The Dr. Jart cream hydrates my skin well, and works for even my oily skin. It really is funny how one person's trash is another's treasure. This one was definitely my treasure!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DeSha (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the EXACT box I got, including the lippie color. I couldn't have been happier with it, I think it's the best and most useful box I've ever gotten. It's the first box where I can actually put to use EVERYTHING that I got. The only thing I wasn't excited about was the pedi cream, but even that I can at least USE. For me, the lipstick color worked well, and the formula is so nice. The india oil... my god. It's fantastic. I am definitely going to need to find more of it. The Dr. Jart cream hydrates my skin well, and works for even my oily skin. It really is funny how one person's trash is another's treasure. This one was definitely my treasure!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So glad to hear that the box worked for you!

I have used the Pedi Cream (nice but a bit on the filmy/thick side) and the ICON oil. I already use argan and essential oils in my hair as I am a naturally coily girl-- so while nice the oil did not nourish as well as I thought it would.

I do hope next month's box brings me as much happiness as this month's box brought to you!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You are SO pretty.seriously.!!


Oh my, thank you





You've made my day...lol.....which is good, because Hubby is being particularly snarky and bratty!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You are SO pretty.seriously.!!
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Time to get out that rolled-up newspaper again...


YES! lol



  (newspaper, stick, close enough!)


----------



## gemstone (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am sure Birchbox would LOVE to send out some DL polish, but it wouldn't be economical for them to just try and buy all those samples to send out.  DL has to decide that they want to sample the polish- and give it to bb for free or very cheap.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am sure Birchbox would LOVE to send out some DL polish, but it wouldn't be economical for them to just try and buy all those samples to send out.  DL has to decide that they want to sample the polish- and give it to bb for free or very cheap.


 Right. The only two subs I've seen that has sent out DL polish are Sample Society and Blush Mystery Box. Both of which, I'm sure, do not have nearly the amount of subscribers as BB does.


----------



## kira685 (Jul 22, 2013)

I used my points to get theBalm Cabana Boy - not only did my order make it to me in 2 days, but I am in LOVE with it! I think I found my HG blush.. and I love that it looks good as an eyeshadow too!

Cookie - thanks for explaining how to use the instain on the lips! I may try it with the Cabana Boy too =)


----------



## basementsong (Jul 22, 2013)

Is anyone else who hit their 12 month in June/13 in July still waiting on their anniversary code? Starting to get a little paranoid it's just me, lol.



Of course I have like 5 things in my cart I'm ready buy with points and my code (whenever it finally shows up...) and I'm just so tired of getting those "You forgot things in your cart!" emails.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my word! LOL...somehow this Birchbox thread got completely lost in my list of threads to keep up with and I was like....SIX PAGES behind! LOL, I tried to skim through and I apologize if anyone said anything to me and I did not reply! Sooooo, I finally got a chance to check out the products I received and I must say....theBalm InStain has stolen my heart!
> 
> ...


 Cookie you look so pretty! I cant wait for my blush to hurry up and get here so I can try your tips.


----------



## jmd252 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Is anyone else who hit their 12 month in June/13 in July still waiting on their anniversary code? Starting to get a little paranoid it's just me, lol.  Of course I have like 5 things in my cart I'm ready buy with points and my code (whenever it finally shows up...) and I'm just so tired of getting those "You forgot things in your cart!" emails.


 I never got my 9 month code but I went to the Birchbox website and put the code in (I had seen it floating around online) and it worked! I just think they forgot to send the actual emails or had a glitch. If you can find the code, I'd try it - it will probably work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Jul 22, 2013)

> Is anyone else who hit their 12 month in June/13 in July still waiting on their anniversary code? Starting to get a little paranoid it's just me, lol.  Of course I have like 5 things in my cart I'm ready buy with points and my code (whenever it finally shows up...) and I'm just so tired of getting those "You forgot things in your cart!" emails.


 There is no 12 month code- you get one at 13 months instead. ETA: The 13 month code for me was bblove25 and I got it on the 30th of my 13th month


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Right. The only two subs I've seen that has sent out DL polish are Sample Society and Blush Mystery Box. Both of which, I'm sure, do not have nearly the amount of subscribers as BB does.


 PopSugar send a DL polish and lipstick set in their December Lux boxes.  Granted it included other items and was $100.  DL is great quality.


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is no 12 month code- you get one at 13 months instead.
> 
> ...


 Do they not send that little lipstick holder thingy anymore? This is my 13th month, so I'm just waiting for whatever I'm getting.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my word! LOL...somehow this Birchbox thread got completely lost in my list of threads to keep up with and I was like....SIX PAGES behind! LOL, I tried to skim through and I apologize if anyone said anything to me and I did not reply! Sooooo, I finally got a chance to check out the products I received and I must say....theBalm InStain has stolen my heart!
> 
> ...


 Cookie, you remind me of Florence and the Machine and Christina Hendricks. But seriously, you're beautiful!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## basementsong (Jul 22, 2013)

> There is no 12 month code- you get one at 13 months instead. ETA: The 13 month code for me was bblove25 and I got it on the 30th of my 13th month


 Thanks! This is more insightful that the CS answer of "soon." I'm impatient, darn it! 


> Do they not send that little lipstick holder thingy anymore? This is my 13th month, so I'm just waiting for whatever I'm getting.Â


 I believe they do. I'm more invested in the code (obviously!) but I'm fairly sure you get both.


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! This is more insightful that the CS answer of "soon." I'm impatient, darn it!
> 
> I believe they do. I'm more invested in the code (obviously!) but I'm fairly sure you get both.


 Oh, that'd be cool! The lipstick I'm wearing on any given day always travels to the bottom of my purse, so a little keychain holder would be nice.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 22, 2013)

Was anyone else box .5150?


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 22, 2013)

My box is .5200. I don't really want to go through almost 90 pages of this thread to find out if I have a box twin, but I will do what I have to. Stupid late payment.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> total complete sub box n00b here! I'm anxiously awaiting my very first sub box, this months BB. Well I got a Beauty Army box earlier this month bc I had just discovered subbing and NEEDED a box lol but I'm not even gonna count that as a box *cough cough*. Anyway my box won't be here until FRIDAY &amp; Im dying to know what I got! I'm sorry to ask a ? I'm sure has been answered before but my internet is out for 3 more days (ugh tearing up roads...huge freeway project = huge dsl nightmare ) sooooo how do I find out on the BB site which box I'm getting? I see you all talking about getting box d or j or whatever how do you know which box has been shipped? The tracking says my box is .5100 weight. Does that matter? Sorry for asking but I just can't search thru many more pages on my phone screen my eyes are getting blurry &amp; kinda zombiesque. Thanks!!!


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> ...


 When you go on the website log on your account. 

Then on the top kinda in the middle there will be a tab that says "BOX" click on that and then it will give you an option for women or mens box.

Click on the women and there is your box  /emoticons/big[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If it is updated, if your box has not updated then you will not see your box.

But hopefully it is and hoped this helped. Welcome to the world of beauty box subscription addiction.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jul 22, 2013)

When you're signed in hover over the box tab and click womens box. You should then see Julys box contents.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jul 22, 2013)

Beat me to it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> ...


 
I may be wrong but I think your first box probably wont show up on the site until after you get it, or you can look at your shipping and find your weight to compare to this thread. if you signed up through a 'gift' option then you definitely won't know until after it arrives since they delay updating your page to keep it a surprise


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 22, 2013)

Many GREAT BIG THANKS skylola, beeyutiful &amp; barbyechick!!! I do believe I am in fact already addicted lol!! You have saved me so much anxiety over why I couldn't find my box! I have been clicking box but it keeps telling me my order is shipping. Now I at least know that IS the right spot. Its not a gift sub so I sure hope I don't get the crappy welcome box I read about. Srsly you saved me much stressful searching!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenacate (Jul 22, 2013)

how can i see which box i am getting?  i am a new subscriber and just got my tracking today.


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenacate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how can i see which box i am getting?  i am a new subscriber and just got my tracking today.


 Your box page probably won't update until you actually get your box.


----------



## jenacate (Jul 22, 2013)

aw i'm not that patient! where can i find my box page to check? i'm out of town so will have to wait even longer to get it


----------



## queenofperil (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenacate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> aw i'm not that patient! where can i find my box page to check? i'm out of town so will have to wait even longer to get it


 On the Birchbox page where it says "box." Just click on the women's one. Like I said, it probably won't be up until your box gets to your house, but if you're away then at least you'll know a bit sooner. Hopefully it ships fast.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cookie you look so pretty! I cant wait for my blush to hurry up and get here so I can try your tips.





> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Cookie, you remind me of Florence and the Machine and Christina Hendricks. But seriously, you're beautiful!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awwwww, thanks gals! LOL, the last time I dyed my hair I told my hairdresser: "Christina Hendricks....can I do Christina Hendricks? I want some reeeeeed!"


----------



## shy32 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Cookie, you remind me of Florence and the Machine and Christina Hendricks. But seriously, you're beautiful!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I second the Florence Welch and agree you are very pretty.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I second the Florence Welch and agree you are very pretty.


Awwwwww, I love you guys



Thank you!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 24, 2013)

Whoa! I just checked my account and Birchbox gave me 100 points because of a sample issue. I told them my model co lipstick was melted and broken last week. They said they had some extras and would send one out. I did not expect the extra points though! So generous...they basically gave me my $10 back to use in the shop! It was the first time I had a problem with my box in the 2 years I've had birchbox. I didn't realize the customer service was so awesome!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 24, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Woke up in the middle of the night &amp; before I went back to sleep I checked my Birchbox page to see if it updated. Because that's TOTALLY normal &amp; not obsessive. Right?!?! So....my first box.... Not impressed. At all. This is my very first sub box so its not like I'm jaded. But no benetint, no hello flawless, no instain adorbs blush, no cute lip crayon not even the killer nail mutilating bobby pins. Super sad BonBon beauty junkie. Any suggestions on what I can do to get a better box next month?


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 24, 2013)

There's no spoiler in my above post! Idk how that happened! I guess middle of the night posting on a phone leads to all kinds of whoopsies! So yeah, no need to click. Ok I think I should stop sleep posting &amp; dream about the utter uselessness of me getting a tan towel.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woke up in the middle of the night &amp; before I went back to sleep I checked my Birchbox page to see if it updated. Because that's TOTALLY normal &amp; not obsessive. Right?!?!
> 
> ...


 Out of curiosity, what did you end up getting?

I'm not sure there's much else you can do aside from playing around with your profile, which I don't think factors into which box you get as much as BB would like to have us believe.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi evildrporkchop (I heart that name so much!) I got Number 4 prep &amp; protect Dr Lips original nipple balm for lips Marcelle BB creme in golden glow Coola SPF cucumber moisturizer for face-the details say to use it all over the body an hour before walking outside so I think it's more of a sunscreen. AND last &amp; most assuredly least a half body tan towel... no no &amp; no lol looks like I need to figure out how trading works Ty very much for the advice. I'll change up my profile &amp; see if that helps


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi evildrporkchop (I heart that name so much!)
> 
> I got
> ...


 Haha! Thanks!

You got a nice box, but I hear you on being disappointed that you didn't get any of the cute makeup items. I get two BBs per month and thank goodness for my second sub because my first box had all boring skincare products. If you're up for it, you should look into trading. I've been able to get many of the items I've been coveting this way.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 24, 2013)

I was hoping to get ipsy for guaranteed fun stuff since makeup seems like their thing. I've been on the wait list almost a month. Hmmm another BB would be good, I wonder how I'd fill out a more makeup friendly profile. Today's project is going to be figuring out how to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msbelle (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## wels5711 (Jul 24, 2013)

The CEW boxes are up http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/07/birchbox-cew-insider-boxes-available-now.html/cew-mass-birchbox-2


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about just DL. They've sent Zoya, Allesandro, Ruby Wing, and Incoco since I've been with BB. I don't know about tenoverten. I would have been happy to sample any of those. If they had ever sent DL I would have been happy with that, too.


 tenoverten polish is great. It's a nice nail salon near my apartment. I love going there and the polish lasts forever. I would LOVE if BB sent those out in our boxes.


----------



## msbelle (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## msbelle (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## HHummel (Jul 24, 2013)

> The CEW boxes are upÂ http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/07/birchbox-cew-insider-boxes-available-now.html/cew-mass-birchbox-2


 Purchased both with my 3 month 20% off discount, plus 100 birchbox points, $15.80. Can't wait!


----------



## msbelle (Jul 24, 2013)

Did anyone get the email with the code BUY35EXTRA50? Get 50 points for spending $35 on July products, good until July 28? I put the No 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect and the bobby pins which is $37 but it says code isn't valid.

Oops wrong code. It is BUY35EXTRA50


----------



## lovepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Got my BB order in today.  I got a different mystery pick two than others I have seen posted.  I got a Karuna Hydrating treatment mask and Algenist Firming and Lifting cream.


----------



## saidfreeze (Jul 24, 2013)

> Purchased both with my 3 month 20% off discount, plus 100 birchbox points, $15.80. Can't wait!


 I was planning on getting them both but I own so many products featured alreadyðŸ˜‹ Still waiting on one of my boxes anyway so there's some excitement left this month!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my BB order in today.  I got a different mystery pick two than others I have seen posted.  I got a Karuna Hydrating treatment mask and Algenist Firming and Lifting cream.


 looks like the algenist was the deluxe sample and the karuna was the regular.

which makes me super bitter because in my october bb from last year, the karuna was the "deluxe" item. Seriously, it was the only item in my box that was worth more than $2. The box value was a total of like $12, with the $7 Karuna mask &gt;|


----------



## lovepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Aww that sucks.  I would be bitter too!  Thanks for clarifying that the mystery pick twos were one deluxe and one regular.  If I read or heard that previously I forgot before my order came!  But I have another order coming and did the mystery pick two again so I will see what that gets me.

How was the mask?  I am kind of afraid of sheets masks.  There is the whole serial killer look, then I worry about my skin feeling like it can't breathe/smothering.  Yeah I am weird.  I cannot wear foundation for this very reason.



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like the algenist was the deluxe sample and the karuna was the regular.
> 
> which makes me super bitter because in my october bb from last year, the karuna was the "deluxe" item. Seriously, it was the only item in my box that was worth more than $2. The box value was a total of like $12, with the $7 Karuna mask &gt;|


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> tenoverten polish is great. It's a nice nail salon near my apartment. I love going there and the polish lasts forever. I would LOVE if BB sent those out in our boxes.


 i went to their tribeca location once. it was a pleasant experience but i never returned since they believe in air drying your nails. ain't nobody got time for that, lol


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 25, 2013)

> i went to their tribeca location once. it was a pleasant experience but i never returned since they believe in air drying your nails. ain't nobody got time for that, lol


 They use the quick dry drops, which dries my nails as fast as the uv lamp/fan does. I prefer it since I hate those nail dryers anyway especially after reading about a higher number of women getting skin cancer on the back of their hands due to the uv exposure from those things. Scary.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They use the quick dry drops, which dries my nails as fast as the uv lamp/fan does. I prefer it since I hate those nail dryers anyway especially after reading about a higher number of women getting skin cancer on the back of their hands due to the uv exposure from those things. Scary.
oh they didn't use it when i went there last year. they made me sit still for 45 minutes to let it air dry. that kinda pissed me off. i use the sephora by opi air drops on my nails since i have no patience for drying.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2013)

> oh they didn't use it when i went there last year. they made me sit still for 45 minutes to let it air dry. that kinda pissed me off. i use the sephora by opi air drops on my nails since i have no patience for drying.


 Oh, that would drive me *nuts*! One of the reasons I would get my nails done rather than doing them myself is because I expect salons to HAVE THE TECHNOLOGY to speed things along. When I get pedis, I go for the UV light because I get them very rarely, and I figure that between my mother growing up downriver from a nuclear plant, spending a lot of my own formative years in that town, my father being exposed to Agent Orange and who knows what else during Vietnam, and the rest of the family's history with cancer (I have one cousin who actually CAUGHT CANCER FROM A BONE MARROW TRANSPLANT SHE RECEIVED IN HER SUCCESSFUL BATTLE AGAINST ANOTHER CANCER. Seriously, who has ever heard of that happening before?), I *will* get cancer. It's just a lottery to see which one at this point.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww that sucks.  I would be bitter too!  Thanks for clarifying that the mystery pick twos were one deluxe and one regular.  If I read or heard that previously I forgot before my order came!  But I have another order coming and did the mystery pick two again so I will see what that gets me.
> 
> How was the mask?  I am kind of afraid of sheets masks.  There is the whole serial killer look, then I worry about my skin feeling like it can't breathe/smothering.  Yeah I am weird.  I cannot wear foundation for this very reason.


 I...actually don't even remember. I held onto it for a few months, and I can't remember if I used it or I used this other face mask my friend gave me. I'm pretty sure I did use it because I don't have it and I know I didn't trade it.

Clearly it couldn't have been that great if I don't remember anything about it LOL


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> CAUGHT CANCER FROM A BONE MARROW TRANSPLANT SHE RECEIVED IN HER SUCCESSFUL BATTLE AGAINST ANOTHER CANCER. Seriously, who has ever heard of that happening before?)


 Did she have whole body irradiation before the transplant (it suppresses the whole body's immune system to help prevent a transplant rejection) or radiation therapy along with the transplant?  We've discussed it in radiation science and protection classes--it isn't unheard of.  Late effects of cancer treatment, especially in the young, can often include...cancer.  There are some pretty sweet new technologies, but yea, treatment is no joke.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2013)

> Did she have whole body irradiation before the transplant (it suppresses the whole body's immune system to help prevent a transplant rejection) or radiation therapy along with the transplant? Â We've discussed it in radiation science and protection classes--it isn't unheard of. Â Late effects of cancer treatment, especially in the young, can often include...cancer. Â There are some pretty sweet new technologies, but yea, treatment is no joke.


 She had the kills-all-your-own-bone-marrow treatment. This new cancer is... Genetic? I can't remember the word my aunt used. It's a bone marrow thing, at any rate, which is how they know it came from the donor marrow. The donor was her brother, which adds a whole separate layer of fun to the proceedings, but it's looking like there are two versions of the cancer, fast-acting and could-take-decades-if-not-longer, and she has the one that could take decades to really do anything.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 7, 2013)

So I realize this is a bit late (since it's August already!) but I finally got around to using the Dr. Jart Ceramidin Cream. I thought it would be too heavy but it felt really light on my skin and not greasy at all. So I was happy last night! But when I woke up this morning, my face was swollen and puffy, especially my cheeks. Did this happen to anyone else? My face isn't itchy or anything, just swollen! Eek!


----------



## shy32 (Aug 7, 2013)

> So I realize this is a bit late (since it's August already!) but I finally got around to using the Dr. Jart Ceramidin Cream. I thought it would be too heavy but it felt really light on my skin and not greasy at all. So I was happy last night! But when I woke up this morning, my face was swollen and puffy, especially my cheeks. Did this happen to anyone else? My face isn't itchy or anything, just swollen! Eek!


 I got this and just barely got around to using it this past week, i loved how quickly it absorbed. The next day my face was just soft, not swollen. Sorry you had bad results!


----------



## rachelxoxo (Aug 7, 2013)

> So I realize this is a bit late (since it's August already!) but I finally got around to using the Dr. Jart Ceramidin Cream. I thought it would be too heavy but it felt really light on my skin and not greasy at all. So I was happy last night! But when I woke up this morning, my face was swollen and puffy, especially my cheeks. Did this happen to anyone else? My face isn't itchy or anything, just swollen! Eek!


 Mine did almost the same thing except my reaction happened mere seconds after applying it. Boo!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I realize this is a bit late (since it's August already!) but I finally got around to using the Dr. Jart Ceramidin Cream. I thought it would be too heavy but it felt really light on my skin and not greasy at all. So I was happy last night! But when I woke up this morning, my face was swollen and puffy, especially my cheeks. Did this happen to anyone else? My face isn't itchy or anything, just swollen! Eek!


Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that! I did not see any noticeable reactions when I used it....I can't remember, does it have the listed ingredients on the tube? I know it didn't have the size, but I can't remember about the ingredients. If not, definitely look it up online as you may want to find out what you might be allergic to!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I realize this is a bit late (since it's August already!) but I finally got around to using the Dr. Jart Ceramidin Cream. I thought it would be too heavy but it felt really light on my skin and not greasy at all. So I was happy last night! But when I woke up this morning, my face was swollen and puffy, especially my cheeks. Did this happen to anyone else? My face isn't itchy or anything, just swollen! Eek!


 Aw, I'm sorry that happened! Sounds like an allergic reaction of some kind even without the itching, maybe just a mild one? My skin actually seems to love the ceramidin cream but I don't want to spend the money on it when I have a ton of creams, currently...


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rachelxoxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine did almost the same thing except my reaction happened mere seconds after applying it. Boo!


 Did you just wash it off and everything was okay? My face seems less puffy now, a few hours later! Are you allergic to any cosmetic ingredients? I've never had a reaction like this before!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that! I did not see any noticeable reactions when I used it....I can't remember, does it have the listed ingredients on the tube? I know it didn't have the size, but I can't remember about the ingredients. If not, definitely look it up online as you may want to find out what you might be allergic to!





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw, I'm sorry that happened! Sounds like an allergic reaction of some kind even without the itching, maybe just a mild one? My skin actually seems to love the ceramidin cream but I don't want to spend the money on it when I have a ton of creams, currently...


 Thanks for chiming in! At first, I didn't think it was an allergic reaction because I've never had it happen before.  I was like, maybe ceramides are supposed to make you retain moisture like this??  How silly of me!



  Thanks for setting me straight.  I'm definitely going to try to look online and see if there are any known allergens in it.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I realize this is a bit late (since it's August already!) but I finally got around to using the Dr. Jart Ceramidin Cream. I thought it would be too heavy but it felt really light on my skin and not greasy at all. So I was happy last night! But when I woke up this morning, my face was swollen and puffy, especially my cheeks. Did this happen to anyone else? My face isn't itchy or anything, just swollen! Eek!


 Sorry to hear you had such a bad reaction. I am getting that in my July box which is still not here hope I am not allergic.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 7, 2013)

> Yes! I got mine a couple days ago also (thanks enablers) ! the jars are HUGE. I bought two jars - one for me and one to give to my sister for her b-day. We used the sample packets I got through BB (and trades) on our "spa night" and really liked them. She kept raving about it so I figured I get her one...even though her b-day is not until September....it was too good of a price to pass up. I also bought a liter of the Amika shampoo and a couple other odd &amp; ends so I'd get free shipping.


 This is the first I am learning of this sale and their website says the Amika masque is "not available at this time." Do you think it will come back in stock?


----------



## rachelxoxo (Aug 7, 2013)

> Did you just wash it off and everything was okay? My face seems less puffy now, a few hours later! Are you allergic to any cosmetic ingredients? I've never had a reaction like this before! Thanks for chiming in! At first, I didn't think it was an allergic reaction because I've never had it happen before.Â  I was like, maybe ceramides are supposed to make you retain moisture like this??Â  How silly of me! :icon_lol: Â  Thanks for setting me straight.Â  I'm definitely going to try to look online and see if there are any known allergens in it.Â  Â


 My skin is just odd sometimes, I knew it was an allergic reaction because sometimes products just don't like me. I slathered myself in cortisone cream after washing my face and by morning I was good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes! I got mine a couple days ago also (thanks enablers) ! the jars are HUGE. I bought two jars - one for me and one to give to my sister for her b-day. We used the sample packets I got through BB (and trades) on our "spa night" and really liked them. She kept raving about it so I figured I get her one...even though her b-day is not until September....it was too good of a price to pass up. I also bought a liter of the Amika shampoo and a couple other odd &amp; ends so I'd get free shipping.
> ...


----------



## HHummel (Aug 8, 2013)

> I just checked and it says, "the product you are trying to view no longer exists." Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â  I'm regretting only purchasing 2 jars from Beauty Brands. Â I hope they haven't discontinued it. Â It's such a fabulous product.


 It was only stocked on sale while supplies last. The sale is only until the 10th, so I'm sure beauty brands will have it back in stock when it's over. That mask is amazing! I was thrilled to score two jars before the sale is over. I would stalk until the sale is over to see if they put it back in stock at the sale price.


----------



## HHummel (Aug 9, 2013)

Amika hair mask is back in stock on beautybrands.com, in case you wanted to get it before the sale ends tomorrow. $12.98


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Amika hair mask is back in stock on beautybrands.com, in case you wanted to get it before the sale ends tomorrow. $12.98


 Not anymore.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 10, 2013)

It must not have been in stock for ver long, because I was pretty vigilant. Thanks for the heads up, though. How often does Beauty Brands have that sale?


----------

